#ubuntu-br 2011-01-31
<thls> Boa Noite.
<Distrowatch> boa noite
<ruffleS> full throttle! lol
<fetinho> http://www.pudim.com.br/
<Thls> menina linda eu quero morar na sua rua
<ruffleS> fetinho, ???!
<fetinho> fetinho do mal
<fetinho> 666
<fetinho> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<Thls> lol
<Thls> que trash
<ruffleS> tema feio da zorra
<figli> utacoisa do capeta
<figli> cruiz credo
<figli> hauhuahauh
<ruffleS> the distro of the beast
<ruffleS> hahaha
<virtu> e ae cambada
<Thls> virtu eae corno
<virtu> tudo joia?
<Thls> uhauaha
<Thls> sim
<Thls> ;P
<virtu> que bom
<eternal> stupid people
<Monarquista> :/
<barna> galera, conselho! um bom programa de torrent?
<ruffleS> barna, deluge
<rick_> transmission
<barna> tava usando o transmission! mas muitas vezes eu pego um .torrent e quero baixar só uma parte dos arquivos! mas o transmission baixa os arquivos q eu marquei e depois começa a baixar sozinho os arquivos sub-seguentes sozinho!
<ruffleS> barna, não.. quando você marca pra não baixar um arquivo ele não baixa o arquivo todo
<barna> aki ele baixa!
<barna> tomei um preju na conta do 3g por isso!
<rick_> aqui em casa ele baixa normalmente só alguns kbs desses arquivos
<rick_> ou se o arquivo é muito pequeno tipo 2k ai baixa inteiro
<barna> pois é aki foram alguns GBs!
<Monarquista> barna: ruffleS boa noite mans. :)
<ruffleS> boa noite Monarquista peregrino
<barna> boa noite Monarquista!
<Monarquista> ruffleS: seja be vindo ao Maverick :P
<ruffleS> Monarquista, obrigado
<Monarquista> *bem...
<rick_> tente o azureus, é pesadinho, mas tem quem não troca por nada
<ruffleS> o deluge é muito bom
<Monarquista> ruffleS: veja ai se não vai arrumar motivos pra cuspir no prato que come em rapaz... :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrrs
<pqatsi> tem termo de tecnologia de torrent
<pqatsi> transmission e utorrent tao na frente
<Ricardo__> eu gosto do transmission
<pqatsi> gosto de fregues em geral o azureus leva
<ruffleS> Monarquista, não não.. nunca deixei o ubuntu por mais de 1 semana
<Ricardo__> ja resolve todos meus prob
<Monarquista> ruffleS: o 10.10 vc deixou bem mais que isso... ;)
 * Monarquista rsrsrrs...
<rick_> utorrent é realmente muito bom, mas.. Roda no Linux?
<ruffleS> Monarquista, mas eu tava no lucid
<Monarquista> ruffleS: 10.10 não é tecnicamente o 10.04, ou será que é....?! :p
<ruffleS> rick_, parece que vai sair uma versão do utorrent pra linux
<ruffleS> não
<Ricardo__> deluge tb é razoavel
<ruffleS> Monarquista, to ate agora baixando as atualizações
<rick_> ruffleS: isso seria ótimo
<Monarquista> ruffleS: :O
<ruffleS> rick_, com certeza.. contanto que eles usem GTK :D
<Ricardo__> se nao fizeram igual o nero linux
<Ricardo__> q é bem pior eheh
<ruffleS> se bem que agora essa questão GTK versus QT está se tornando irrelevante
<rick_> ruffleS, sim, no futuro proximo o QT vai estar completamente integrado ao desktop do Ubuntu
<barna> to testando o deluge! mas vou instalar o azureus pra testar tb!
<ruffleS> o skype do linux também é uma tristeza
<Ricardo__> o vuze
<ruffleS> o azureus não é aquele baseado em java que o logo é um sapo azul?
<Ricardo__> tem pra linux? nunca procurei
<Monarquista> ruffleS: isso é por que ele não é do ubuntu... :P
<Ricardo__> limewire foi pro saco ne? so frostwire agora...
<ruffleS> os processadores core i3, i5 e i7 tem 4 processadores num só é?
<Monarquista> ruffleS: o i7 tem 4 e emula mais 4
<ruffleS> o.O
<Ricardo__> Monarquista, 6 dias para o squeeze... ta chegando
<Monarquista> é nosso!
<Monarquista> Ricardo__: http://ubuntued.info/tema-41-storm-dust
<Monarquista> !abuso | (11:37:57 PM) eternal: stupid people
<ubottu-br> (11:37:57 PM) eternal: stupid people: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<ruffleS> ✔
<barna> ruffleS, rick_, pqatsi. Valeu pelas dicas!
<Monarquista> barna: tá nessa de modem de noo cara...?! :S
<Monarquista> 3G...
<barna> em casa eu to com banda larga! mas agora to com um 3g pra poder viajar!
<Monarquista> barna: só lhe perdoo porque Minas Gerais vale conexão por 3G... :P
<barna> eu quase num to usando o 3g, mas nas viagens ele salva!
<barna> mas me lasquei! fui baixar uns joguinhos pra minha namorada! 15mb, o transmission baixou num sei quantos gbs!
<Monarquista> antes namorada queria carro do ano agora é dl e vai mesmo, tá assim é barna...?! 0o
 * Monarquista ri da situação... :P
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Monarquista> a humanidade tá numa decadencia que da do... AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAHUSHHAHS
<Monarquista> barna: casa ou trampo agora ai...?!
<Monarquista> barna: off lá man...
<ptl> pqatsi: tá aí?
<Distrowatch> sim o vuze esta nos repositórios de algumas Distros
<Distrowatch> eu uso ele
 * Monarquista alien detected...
<pedropistorio> tem alguem na sala?
<Distrowatch> opa
<inorcent> pode um sitema 32bits emular outro sistema 64bits com o VirtualBox? Alguém já fez aí?
<Distrowatch> sem problemas
<inorcent> mas tem que ser um processador 64bits com tecnologia de virtualização né?
<xtortuguito> alguem aki sabe pegar ip de wifi q tem filto de mac?
<inorcent> xtortuguito: você quer se conectar a rede com filtro?
<xtortuguito> [inorcent]: s
<xtortuguito> inorcent ja catei a senha do ap
<xtortuguito> so q tipo coloco a senha pa e fica obtendo endereço e cai
<xtortuguito> preciso pegar o mac da mule
<xtortuguito> e a rota de ip e clonar
<xtortuguito> como faço?
<rafaelsoaresbr> inorcent, voce poderia mudar o mac da sua placa de rede, conhece algum MAC válido?
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, aliás
<rafaelsoaresbr> inorcent, malz aê, miss-tabbed
<xtortuguito> [rafaelsoaresbr]: nao
<xtortuguito> mac eu sei mudar
<xtortuguito> eu kero descobrir o mac
<xtortuguito> so q nao filtra nem ferrando no a-mac-address
<xtortuguito> a conexão cai em 3 segundos
<xtortuguito> k
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, vc pode dumpar os pacotes e pegar um mac válido. vc tá usando o kismet é?
<xtortuguito> [rafaelsoaresbr]: nao to usando
<xtortuguito> xp
<xtortuguito> qal programa bom pra xp
<xtortuguito> pra fazer isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> no xp eu nunca fiz, mas acho que o Wireshark pode fazer isso
<xtortuguito> rafaelsoaresbr
<xtortuguito> vo tentar aki
<xtortuguito> net aki é ruinzona
<xtortuguito> kk
<xtortuguito> kero roubar wirelles da vizinha
<xtortuguito> velox 8 mb
<rafaelsoaresbr> esse bexo, hehe
<xtortuguito> 16 mb
<xtortuguito> pqp
<xtortuguito> demorar seculos
<xtortuguito> to quase instalando meu kubuntu aki
<xtortuguito> e rodando aircrack
<WHolanda> Webcam invertida = Dor de cabeça.
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, é WEP que ela usa?
<xtortuguito> [rafaelsoaresbr]: wpa
<xtortuguito> mais descobri a senha
<xtortuguito> pq joguei o sobrenome dela
<xtortuguito> kk
<xtortuguito> mais tem filtro de mac
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, argh
<xtortuguito> kela xereca
<xtortuguito> [rafaelsoaresbr]: deve ser akeles wifi da oi
<xtortuguito> q eles dao
<xtortuguito> ja viu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> nops
<xtortuguito> q se assina 1 plano pra ter o equipamento em casa
<xtortuguito> e eles configura
<xtortuguito> da oi
<xtortuguito> pow
<xtortuguito> deve ser
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas isso deve ser bem comum né
<xtortuguito> pq ela é burrinha pakaz em informatica
<xtortuguito> pra por filtro
<rafaelsoaresbr> colocar senhas toscas
<xtortuguito> ja namorei ca guria
<xtortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xtortuguito> rafaelsoaresbr s
<xtortuguito> rafaelsoaresbr a guria era ex minha
<xtortuguito> ai xutei as coisas q ela gosta
<xtortuguito> puz time de futebol
<xtortuguito> signo
<xtortuguito> nome do pai
<xtortuguito> sobrenome q foi
<xtortuguito> kkkkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> pô um ataque de dicionário ahUA
<xtortuguito> s
<xtortuguito> huåhuHUAHhuåhuHUAHhuåhuahuHUAHhuåhuHUAHhuahuåhuHUAHhuahuHUAHhuåhµåhµåhµ Nº 189
<xtortuguito> agora kero clonar o mac
<xtortuguito> e resolver isso
<xtortuguito> minha net é mto ruim
<xtortuguito> 20 k/s
<xtortuguito> to penando aki downloando o Wireshark
<xtortuguito> 18 mb
<xtortuguito> kkkkkkkkk
<xtortuguito> rafaelsoaresbr kero baixar 1 filmezin
<xtortuguito> tropa de elite 2
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, aqui perto de casa tem uma rede também mas o sinal é muito fraco, nem dá certo
<xtortuguito> [rafaelsoaresbr]: ja tentou
<xtortuguito> fazer antena com pringles?
<xtortuguito> aki sem a pringles deu 50 % de sinal
<xtortuguito> meti na pringles
<xtortuguito> ta batendo 94 %
<rafaelsoaresbr> putz, tentei não
<zer0ne> pringles onion é bom
<zer0ne> kkkkk
<xtortuguito> kkk
<xtortuguito> eu nem curto
<xtortuguito> falar de roubar sinal aki
<xtortuguito> sei nem como tomei ban
<xtortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xtortuguito> os nerds aki nao curte maracutaia
<xtortuguito> os nerds aki nao curte maracutaias
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<marcos> oi pessoal
<xtortuguito> oi amigo mactimes
<marcos> e ai
<xtortuguito> marcos e ai qal a boa?
<mactimes> xtortuguito, Ola.
<xtortuguito> ' ? Gabriel Alves ***** diz:
<xtortuguito> *kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xtortuguito> *tu e loco
<xtortuguito>             TORTUGUITO - VOLTA EURICO             diz:
<xtortuguito> *loco pq?
<xtortuguito> *eu falo na cara
<xtortuguito> *da mulher
<xtortuguito> *kero te comer
<xtortuguito> *vamo motel?
<xtortuguito> *te levar na hidro
<xtortuguito> *mulherada curte
<xtortuguito> rafaelsoaresbr to ensinando meu filho
<xtortuguito> aprender comer as femeas
<xtortuguito> ^^
<xtortuguito> garoto novo é foda
<rafaelsoaresbr> ]'s
 * mactimes acha que abriram as portas dos hospícios e, em frente a cada um deles, uma placa com "/j #ubuntu-br", uma série de estações com acesso à Internet e um cliente IRC conectado à rede da freenode.
<marcos> xtortuguito varias boas
<xtortuguito> [marcos]: qal delas?
<marcos> A que tu sabe pow
<xtortuguito> rafaelsoaresbr
<xtortuguito> ta ai?
<rafaelsoaresbr> s
<xtortuguito> baixou
<xtortuguito> aki
<xtortuguito> o bang
<xtortuguito> como uso ele
<xtortuguito> tem 1 tutorial?
<xtortuguito> k
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, eu uso mais o kismet com aircrack-ng, vamos ver no google isso aí
<rafaelsoaresbr> xtortuguito, qual a sua placa wireless?
<devnull_> Preciso compilar uma programa old aqui que so aceita a versão 3.2 do gcc, e a versão do meu gcc é a 4... alguma ideia? centos
<mactimes> devnull_, Instale a versão 3.2 e altere o link simbólico para o gcc.
<devnull_> como altero esse link simbolico mactimes ?
<mactimes> devnull_, Já instalou o gcc 3.2?
<devnull_> vou instalar, mas antes qria saber sobre o link simbolico
<mactimes> devnull_, ln -sf /usr/bin/versao_do_gcc_que_deseja_utilizar /usr/bin/gcc
<devnull_> valeu mactimes ;P
<mactimes> devnull_, Ok.
<efraimmarcatto> ALGUÉM AI SABE A DATA DO FLISOL CAMPINAS
<ffr76> bom dai
<FredGeek> ffr76, bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<FredGeek> bino, bom dia
<ffr76> FredGeek,Bom dia
<FredGeek> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !pung!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pung!' not found
<ffr76> não consigo fazer o cron abrir o amule !!!
<pqatsi> praq colocar o amule no cron?
<pqatsi> usa o amuled e usa o cliente web/amulegui pra resolver o problema
<ffr76> pqatsi,como assim so novato não entendi???
<pqatsi> procura sobre o amuled e o amulegui
<ffr76> pqatsi,ok vou procurar valeu
<ffr76> pqatsi,não achei nada no vol alguma  dica de onde achar??
<oicram> salve salve amigos
<oicram> gostaria de saber se algume aqui esta usando um not cce com ubuntu
<oicram> recentement fiz o download da versão 10.10 e tive problemas ao instalar o mesmo em meu not cce]
<oicram> ola algume podendo tc aqui
<oicram> fala ai galera
<Ubuntu-BR> oicram: eu não uso, mas qual o seu prob?
<oicram> meu ubuntu roda audio travando
<oicram> galera depois volto
<flawin> Bom dia, amigos!
<flawin> Estou pensando em migrar para a versão 64 bits do Ubuntu 10.10. O que você acham?
<flawin> Tenho lido em alguns blogs que o ubuntu 64 bits não funciona muito bem. É verdade?
<flawin> Alguém pode me ajudar a tirar essa duvida?
<rmonteiraum> tarde
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, tem um ganho de 7% de velocidade, quando eu fiz o teste
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, E quanto aos aplicativos, codecs, plugins.. funciona bem?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, sim, flash, java, e tudo já tem versão para 64 sem problema algum
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, Então vou esperar sair a próxima versão pra instalar 64 bits..
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: opa
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, ;)
<flawin> André_Gondim: Cara, sei que você é referência na comunidade Linux brasileira..
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: Moro no interior de Alagoas e estou querendo me especializar em Linux Ubuntu..
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: Estou pensando em fazer uns cursos na Oficina Livre em Maceió mas não sei por onde começar..
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: Pode me dá umas dicas?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, :D, depende do que tu queres, se queres trabalhar com Linux, talvez seja bom primeiro aprender um pouco, dá uma lida, tipo guia foca linux
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: onde encontro esse Guia Foca Linux?
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: Cara, eu não me sinto a vontade em indicar o foca linux mais... Acho tão desatualizado
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, mas dá para ter uma boa noção, eu acho...
<flawin> pqatsi: Isso é um livro?
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, alguma outra ideia?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, é um site
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: Não tinha um livrao de Ubuntu que tava em vias de sair em ptbr?
<rmonteiraum> boa tarde denovo
<rmonteiraum> pessoal, to com um servidor rodando ubuntu server, gostaria de instalar nele um nobreak da APC
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, uma vez comecei a ler, achei muito blá blá blá, o do Beijamin Hill, acho que é assim o nome
<flawin> pqatsi: Qual o nome do livro? Já saiu?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, http://www.guiafoca.org/
<flawin> Onde posso encontrar o livro?
<rmonteiraum> queria saber, se alguém sabe.. (hehehe) se o nobreak funcionaria "plug´n´play" direto ou preciso configurar algo?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, http://ubuntu-manual.org/ tá em português de portugal, vou ver como crio o em nosso idioma
<oicram> fala ai galera
<oicram> to dando mas uma chance ao meu notebook cce de roda ubuntu vamos ver se consigo melhoras
<oicram> algume pderia me ajudar com uma duvida
<oicram> to a uns 6 meses ou ate mas afastado so mundo opensoucer
<oicram> gostaria de dicas para software para coloca no ubuntu
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: Obrigado!
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, ;)
<Andre_Gondim> oicram, que tipo de software tu buscas?
<oicram> para ediçao de audio
<oicram> e player de video
<pqatsi> audacity e o primeiro
<pqatsi> se for usar edicao midi, rosegarden
<pqatsi> vlc, mplayer, gmplayer, xine
<pqatsi> o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras também
<jaypur> preciso de sites que tenham noticias sobre linux em geral, planeta gnu linux ta horrivel para ler....
<oicram> e para criaçao de sites
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: Tentei baixar o manual mas não foi possível porque nao existe uma versão em Português..
<pqatsi> jaypur: tem o planeta ubuntu-br e o planeta gentoo-br
<jaypur> pqatsi, brigado
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, vou ver isso
<flawin> Andre_Gondim: ;)
<pqatsi> oicram: criação de sites e controverso, em geral ou o povo usa editor plano, ou usa o nyx (Assim q escreve?)
<pqatsi> ou quando usa php ou algo do tipo, usam algo a lá eclipse
<pqatsi> ou uma IDE que presta
<Rafylsk_> Galera, boa tarde! to com um probleminha aqui no envio de e-mails para a uol, as mensagens ficam na fila de espera e reportam um erro. Creio eu que não exista DNS reverso configurado no servidor. Alguém me ajuda a configurar ?
<pqatsi> reverso e seu provedor que configura
<Rafylsk_> hum.. então não depende de mim não né ?
<Ubuntu-BR> flawin: tenho uma máquina com ubuntu 64 bits funcionando perfeitamenet há + de 1 ano.....  o único problema que tive foi em achar programas muito específicos para 64 bits...  mas quando aos programas dos repositórios, tudo OK
<Ubuntu-BR> flawin: olha isso:  Certificações Linux - http://www.lpibrasil.com.br/
 * ptl dá comprimidos diversos pra Ursinha-sick, um deles deve funcionar
<Ubuntu-BR> oicram: edição de sites: kompozer, amaya, quanta plus são os melhores
<ptl> e o bluefish?
<ptl> o nvu?
<Ubuntu-BR> o bluefish não é visual, os 3 que citei são.
<Ubuntu-BR> o NVU é o Kompozer...  é o mesmo programa
<pqatsi> komposer e sucessor do nvu
<rmonteiraum> ptl falae
<ptl> Ah, não sabia disso
<ptl> falae rmonteiraum RMonteiro.
<oicram> tenho um notebook cce e recentemente instalei o ubuntu 10.10 mas tenho alguns problemas que touchpad trava po alguns segundos =, alguem ja passou ou sabe como resolver isso
<pqatsi> ptl: ae
<flawin> Ubuntu-BR: Tipo, programas 32 bits que não estão na central de programas podem dá problemas no 64 bits?
<rmonteiraum> ptl coloquei um nobreak Br600D da APC em um servidor rodando Ubnt 10.04. reconhece no boot, mas queria saber se preciso instalar o gerenciador dele
<rmonteiraum> sabes?
<rmonteiraum> em um cliente, coloquei um SUA2200... percebi que depois que coloquei ele, tá rolando vários PREPARE TO SUICIDE... q medo
<rmonteiraum> computador suicida
<ptl> pqatsi: instalei o KDE no meu ubuntu pelo ppa. Finalmente consegui fazer funcionar
<ptl> rmonteiraum: ele tem USB? Voce a ligou no computador?
<rmonteiraum> sim, sim
<ptl> eu tenho experiência só com o acpupsd
<ptl> é compatível?
<ptl> apcupsd
<ptl> ops
<Ubuntu-BR> flawin: não sei te explicar direito sobre a central de programas, pois só instalo os meus programas por linha de comando....  mas como disse... já instalei dezenas e dezenas de programas no Ubuntu 64 bits...  e tudo roda sem problema algum
<rmonteiraum> to ligado
<rmonteiraum> me da uma mão entaum
<rmonteiraum> to suando com o apcupsd
<Ubuntu-BR> flawin: acho que quando não existe uma versão 64bits, ele pega 32 bits...  mas faz isso no automático....  vc só manda instalar e usa...  não se preocupa com nada...
<Ubuntu-BR> flawin: algum tempo atrás o flash estava dando prob no 64 bits, mas hoje tá ok
<ptl> faz anos que mexi com isso. O que você quer fazer?
<Yutaka> :S
<rmonteiraum> pois eh... instalei o apcupsd pelo yum
<rmonteiraum> até aí blz
<rmonteiraum> o resto q num sei
<rmonteiraum> rsrs
<rmonteiraum> :D
<ptl> a configuração default do apcupsd geralmente dá conta
<ptl> você normalmente não precisa configurar mais nada
<Yutaka> eu fui no gparted, para redimencionar o hd, fui na opção errada nao li e apagou as partição :S quantas horas demoraria para recuperar? hd 250gb ele recuperaria ate o sistema?
<ptl> no caso, eu fiz uns scriptzinhos de mudanças de estado personalizados e só
<Yutaka> :S
<Ubuntu-BR> ptl: vc pode adicionar o repositório da última versão do KDE 4.6, lançada semana passada:  dd-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ptl> basta estar ligado na USB
<rmonteiraum> mesmo?
<ptl> ubuntulog: foi esse que usei, bot.
<rmonteiraum> hummm
<Ubuntu-BR> depois basta dar update e upgrade
<ptl> ops
<rmonteiraum> e a porta web?
<ptl> Ubuntu-BR: foi esse que usei
<rmonteiraum> qual q é?
<ptl> porta web do apcupsd?
<rmonteiraum> sim...
<ptl> perae, chegou o guincho
<rmonteiraum> instalei ele nas coxas ha algum tempo atrás
<ptl> dá um lsof -p no processo do apcupsd que você descobre :D
<oicram> como eu atualizo um software pela linha de comando do ubuntu
<Yutaka> pleaseee :S
<ptl> alarme falso, não era o guincho
<ptl> :)
<Ubuntu-BR> Yutaka: olha, acho que vc deveria estar mais preocupado se vai recuperar, do que quanto tempo vai demorar...
<ptl> oicram: apt-get install nome-do-software
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> se demorar muito nem perco tempo
<oicram> o ubuntu 10.10 bem com python 2.6 ou 2.7
<ptl> Ubuntu-BR: o KDE 4.5 não funcionava com a minha placa de vídeo
<ptl> Ubuntu-BR: com o KDE 4.6 eu arrumei um jeito, usando xrender nos desktop effects
<ptl> quer dizer, não funcionavam os efeitos
<ptl> O que o KDE 4.6 tem de bão? me digam uma coisa aí pra testar
<ptl> o foda são os temas, muito feios, hehe
<oicram> alguem pode me ajudar com o meu touchpad
<oicram> porque le fica travando no meu ubuntu
<Ubuntu-BR> ptl: legal cara...  parabéns
<Ubuntu-BR> deem uma olhada tb no Gnome 3: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/testando-temas-no-gnome-3/
<Ubuntu-BR> e no Gnome Shell: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/testando-o-gnome-shell-no-ubuntu-minha-opiniao-pessoal/
<oicram> alguem programa em python aqui
<flawin> Ubuntu-BR: Ok. Então vou instalar o 64 bits..
<victor__> Ola pessoal nao to conseguindo entrar em modo texto...
<Yutaka> ctrl+alt+f1
<oicram> como eu abro um novo canal no irc
<Yutaka>  /j #canal
<Yutaka>  /chanserv register senha msg
<oicram> obrigado
<Yutaka> :-)
<victor__> Yutaka jah fiz isso, mas qria encerrar o gnome pelo modo texto
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> sudo killall Xorg
<Yutaka> XD
<oicram> alguem usa not cce aqui
<victor__> Yutaka ** (gdm-binary:2785): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<victor__> ** (gdm-binary:2785): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> a propria msg diz o problema
<Yutaka> tenho que formatar meu pc
<Yutaka> ate logo
<victor__> valeu
<victor__> alguem mais ae pode me ajudar?
<pibarnas> victor__: o q houve?
<jaypur> Yutaka|busy, quanto tempo :D
<KamusHadenes> alguém sabe me dizer sobre a compatibilidade do sony ericsson xperia x10 com linux?
<Ubuntu-BR> victorhrvs: encerrar o gnome pelo modo texto vc tem que digitar: ctrl+alt+f1 e lá no modo texto digitar: "/etc/init.d/[gkx]dm stop"
<oicram> e possivel cria e emular imagens de cd e dvd no ubuntu
<Ubuntu-BR> se vc usa o gnome:   "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<KamusHadenes> oicram: sim
<oicram> qual o software pata isso
<Ubuntu-BR> e para voltar: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ubuntu-BR> startx e initx tb inicializam a seção
<KamusHadenes> oicram: o próprio mount pode montar imagens de cd (mount -o loop arquivo.iso /ponto/de/montagem)
<Ubuntu-BR> oicram: criar imagens eu acho que o Brasero faz...  emular, quer dizer montar?!
<KamusHadenes> e para criar, k3b ou brasero graficamente
<oicram> o ubuntu traz o idle do python ou tenho que baixa ele dos repositorios
<rmonteiraum> ptl cara, olhei o apcupsd.conf
<rmonteiraum> parece q está com ttyS0 como default
<rmonteiraum> ou seja, seria
<rmonteiraum> serial*
<victor__> Ola pessoal nao to conseguindo parar o gnome no modo texto
<victor__> Alguem por ai?
<pibarnas> victor__: vc leu o que o Ubuntu-BR falou?
<victor__> pibarnas naum, pq?
<pibarnas> victor__: pq ele já te respondeu.
<victor__> pibarnas aonde? naum vi..!
<victor__> pibarnas eh q naum to conseguindo encerrar o meu gnome!
<victor__> aparece um erro...
<victor__> ** (gdm-binary:2244): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<victor__> ** (gdm-binary:2244): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<pibarnas> victor__: mata o gdm. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ubuntu-BR> victor__: "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Ubuntu-BR> victor__: para voltar:  "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<victor__> Ubuntu-BR jah fiz isso e dah o seguinte erro Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<victor__> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<victor__> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<victor__> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop gdm
<victor__> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.56" (uid=1000 pid=2252 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<barna> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<victor__> perdão pessoal
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, estava lendo sobre o Global Game Jam....  6500 pessoas fizeram 1500 jogos em 1 final de semana... é impressionante...  será que alguém pode me explicar qual tecnologia usam para fazer um jogo tão rápido?!   qual linguagem, etc....
<Ubuntu-BR> victor__: tente:  $ sudo init 1
<Ubuntu-BR> para voltar:  sudo init 2
<Ubuntu-BR> victor__: esqueci de comentar...  mas tem que ser como super-usuário
<ptl> sudo telinit 2
<ptl> :)
<Yutaka> XD :D
<Yutaka> o bitlbee esta funcionando ainda? 'irc.net' aki nao quer conectar :S time out, estou no tty :S
<pqatsi> ish
<Yutaka> falta so terminar de baixar os pacotes :D
<Yutaka> ¬¬ estava usando irc,net ', no lugar de .'
<victor__> Yutaka ainda naum consegui encerrar o gnome pelo terminal aparece o erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/560653/
<Yutaka> estou sem navegador
<Yutaka> e aki nao tem o w3m
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> abre o monitor do sistema
<Yutaka> e veja o Xorg, finaliza ele q o gnome para tambem
<victor__> Yutaka nao consegui achar o xorg no monitor
<victor__> qdo digito "gdm stop" aparece isso Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.63" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<victor__> ** (gdm-binary:2527): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<Yutaka> calma la, vc esta no tty, ou usando o gnome?
<FredGeek> victor__, sudo service gdm stop
<FredGeek> ou service gdm3 stop
<FredGeek> ou ./etc/init.d/gdm3 stop
<FredGeek> não esquece do PONTO
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> ele nao estava usando o sudo :/
<Yutaka> ^^
<victor__> Yutaka to usando gnome, e tava usando sudo!
<FredGeek> victor__, vc n ta fazendo oq eu diss
<FredGeek> vai no diretorio /etc/init.d
<Yutaka> sudo halt
<Yutaka> pronto
<FredGeek> la de dentro vc digita sudo gdm3 stop
<Yutaka> srrs
<Yutaka> :D
<FredGeek> ou sudo service gdm3 stop
<FredGeek> agora ele fez oq eu disse
<FredGeek> tanto q saiu
<Yutaka> ;P
<Yutaka> mas o importante
<Yutaka> parou nao parou
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> que coisa nao? =/
<Ubuntu-BR> Yutaka: bom, vc tentou 3 comandos diferentes como super-usuário e nada de parar certo?!    então dá um killall -9 X e tb mata os gdm que tiver...  (tecle tab para mostrar os nomes)
<Ubuntu-BR> em último caso...  reinicie o micro, no boot, escolha entrar como recuperação e de lá faça o que for preciso, pois o gdm nem será iniciado
<FredGeek> mata o init q ai ele mata o X, o gdm. o kernel mata até ele
<Yutaka> pkill
<Yutaka> 10 :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> reset, :D  terminou :D kde4.6 :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<FredGeek> Yutaka, ta usando kde 4.6?
<Monarquista> FredGeek: ?
<FredGeek> Monarquista, pra formatar pen-drive descubra qual o nome do seu dispositivo
<FredGeek> Monarquista, dps sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1 caso seu dispositivo estaja sdb1
<FredGeek> pronto
<zer0ne> gparted
<Monarquista> FredGeek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560670/
<FredGeek> Monarquista, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<FredGeek> o device n pode estar montado
<FredGeek> !
<Monarquista> FredGeek: o comando não desmontou...
<Monarquista> tá aqui no systrey...
<FredGeek> digita mount -l e ve se ele ta montado
<Monarquista> ele tá montado bem aqui na minha frente...
<FredGeek> vc só formata se estiver desmontado
<Monarquista> mas mesmo assim vou fazer..
<FredGeek> Monarquista, n fica confiando em ícone no tray n
<Monarquista> FredGeek: calma rapaz....
<Monarquista> FredGeek: desmontado com certeza!
<Monarquista> FredGeek: obrigado por me exclarecer a duvida, operação completada com exito! :)
<FredGeek> blz
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<FredGeek> ElDeablo, boa tarde
<Yutaka> <FredGeek> [20:09:29] Yutaka, ta usando kde 4.6?
<Yutaka> yes :D
<Yutaka> agora sim
<Yutaka> acabei de instalar
<Yutaka> quer dizer, configurar :P
<FredGeek> Yutaka, usa ubuntu?
<FredGeek> teve q instalar mta coisa?
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> 580mb
<FredGeek> nussa
<Yutaka> pouco
<FredGeek> qual distro vc usa?
<Yutaka> pelo menos sempre q preciso do kde ele funciona :d
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> archlinux
<FredGeek> no arch vc puxa os fontes e dps ele compila? por isso o peso?
<Yutaka> troco de distro mas nao troco o kde
<Yutaka> pacman -S kde
<Yutaka> :)
<FredGeek> nunca usei o arch, é igual gentoo q vc puxa os fontes?
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> é parecido com o ubuntu, muito mais simples
<Yutaka> mas ubuntu é 10 :D
<Yutaka> para pc que suporta ele :S
<zer0ne> kkk
<Yutaka> kde+compiz
<Yutaka> aki com ubuntu roda mas da problemas
<Yutaka> aki com arch nao :D
<FredGeek> Yutaka, qual seu pc?
<Yutaka> roda ok ok :D
<Yutaka> zer0ne: :D boa tarde
<Yutaka> 82945G
<zer0ne> boa tarde Yutaka :)
<Yutaka> placa de video
<Yutaka> ele é todo intel
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> ubuntu nao caminha
<FredGeek> Yutaka, no pagina do andre gondim tem como arrumar isso no 82945G
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> se nao me engano foi eu mesma q disse a ele
<Yutaka> http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/01/compiz-82945ggz-no-ubuntu/
<Yutaka> antigo lxde :D http://andregondim.eti.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/pc.png
<Yutaka> ;)
<FredGeek> Yutaka, entao qual o prob com ubuntu?
<Yutaka> com os dias ele começa a parar
<Yutaka> ficar lento do nada, travar todo o grafico etc
<Yutaka> sozinho hein
<FredGeek> problema de junta
<Yutaka> sim
<FredGeek> Yutaka, e o debian? curte n?
<Yutaka> so remover ele :D
<Yutaka> FredGeek:  :( nao
<Yutaka> o arch me completa :D
<zer0ne> hahaha
<FredGeek> Yutaka, preenchi o seu vazio né
<FredGeek> xD
<MindTheGap> Alguem interessado em uma posição para Adm. de Redes Sênior em BH? envie CV e pretensão salarial para zanolla@gmail.com.
<Yutaka> FredGeek: srrs
<Yutaka> eu queria q o kde sempre rodasse como roda aki
<Yutaka> claro no ubuntu o 10.10 é legal
<Yutaka> mas ja q nao roda como eu quero
<Yutaka> procura outra distro é simples a vida:D
<Yutaka> instalar pacotes de idioma
<Yutaka> reset
<Yutaka> :-)
<inorcent> rafaelsoaresbr_: está aí?
<Yutaka> FredGeek: tem coisa mais linda q isso >> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=135419
<Yutaka> :D
<mfilipe> como faço para remover um serviço do boot?
<mfilipe> melhor, desabilitar
<pqatsi> Yutaka: nahhhh, eu faço isso com uma mao nas costas usando dialog :D
 * pqatsi corre
<mfilipe> lembro que era updated-rc.d, mas atualmente o ubuntu usa o upstart
<pqatsi> da pra fazer com as pernas nas costas tambem usando C + ncurses :D
<FredGeek> Yutaka, q isso tcl tk?
<Yutaka> tcl
<Yutaka> mmm
<FredGeek> sabia
<FredGeek> Yutaka, esse theme ai é no kde?
<Yutaka> pqatsi: srsr
<FredGeek> Yutaka, mto doido
<Yutaka> XD
<Yutaka> emerald :P
<Yutaka> pacote de cores do kde padrao + emerald
<Yutaka> peguei dois tema dele e fiz um
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> FredGeek: tem emerald ai?
<FredGeek> Yutaka, nem sei oq é emerald
<FredGeek> qq é?
<Yutaka> sabe os botao ali fechar etc? a barra+borda faz parte do emerald
<Yutaka> apt-get install emerald
<Yutaka> srrs
<Yutaka> :D
<FredGeek> é independente de ambiente gráfico?
<FredGeek> pois uso gnome
<Yutaka> gnome e kde
<FredGeek> uso gnome+compiz, tem prob?
<Yutaka> ja coloquie ele no lxde
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> fica perfeito :D
<Yutaka> gnome+compiz+emerald
<Yutaka> vou salvar o pacote de theme aki
<FredGeek> Yutaka, n tem no repo do squeeze n
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> o squeeze nao tem um repo de extra?
<FredGeek> main contrib e non-free q eu uso
<FredGeek> n existe extra n
<Yutaka> mmm
<FredGeek> Yutaka, provavelmente tem um repo q tenha. mas n no oficial
<Yutaka> mmm
<FredGeek> Yutaka, acho q vou testar esse cairo dock. eu só usava essas firulas na epoca do black-box e do window maker
<FredGeek> coisas do tipo gkrellm
<Yutaka> cairo enjoa muito :S
<FredGeek> Yutaka, nunca usei
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> eu ja
<Yutaka> 2 dias
<zer0ne> o emerald já não esta no Debian a um tempo
<Yutaka> O.o
<FredGeek> zer0ne, sabe o motivo?
<Yutaka> oxi pq nao vc sabe?
<zer0ne> mas tem um repo alternativo que possue a instalaçao dele
<zer0ne> Yutaka: nem sei
<Yutaka> mmm
<zer0ne> eu usava no Ubuntu
<zer0ne> quando migrei pro Debian que fui procurar
<Yutaka> mmm
<zer0ne> mas quase não achei info sobre
<_Deko_> boa tarde gente =D
<Yutaka> boa tarde
<zer0ne> no viva o linux ensina a instalar no Lenny
<Yutaka> zer0ne: mmm
<FredGeek> _Deko_, boa tarde
<FredGeek> zer0ne, + já teve no repo do debian?
<zer0ne> eu não sei te dizer
<zer0ne> quando comecei no Lenny
<zer0ne> só tinha esse repo alternativo
<zer0ne> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/shames/debian-lenny/desktopfx/unstable/ ./
<zer0ne> era esse o repo
<Yutaka> mmm
<FredGeek> ta mal, deixa o emerald pra la
<Yutaka> melhoria no gtk
<Yutaka> :D 4.6 kde
<Yutaka> :D
<zer0ne> hahaha
<Yutaka> nossa q melhoria ;D
<Yutaka> d+
<DistroGentoo> Qual o kernel que vcs estam usando ?
<Yutaka> 2.6.37
<DistroGentoo> 2.6.38 rc2
<Yutaka> meu tema do emerald http://www.kgeek.tk/repositorio/Arch%20linux/Emerald/kgeek-theme.emerald
<zer0ne> uname -a: Linux debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 03:40:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_Deko_> [FredGeek]: =D
<DistroGentoo> Gentoo 2.6.38 rc2
<DistroGentoo> Convite para o Torrent Leech
<zer0ne> FredGeek: achei o website daquele repo
<zer0ne> http://shame.tuxfamily.org/repo/?p=184
<zer0ne> mas o último up foi em 2008
<zer0ne> kkkk
<Yutaka> rssr
<FredGeek> zer0ne, qual a vantagem do emerald frente ao window-decorator do compiz?
<Yutaka> acho q so transparencia
<Yutaka> srsr
<zer0ne> bom eu nunca usei o windows-decorator
<zer0ne> mas hj em dia não uso nenhum
<Yutaka> :P
<zer0ne> o melhor que fiz foi montar meu próprio tema
<zer0ne> to a mas de 1 ano sem mudar nada
<Yutaka> rsrs
<FredGeek> zer0ne, mostra uma SS ae
<DistroGentoo> coloca a desk de cada um de vcs
<zer0ne> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4848/capturadetelaey.png
<FredGeek> zer0ne, mto show, aonde eu arrumo um igual?
<FredGeek> zer0ne, tb uso debian
<zer0ne> eu fui pegando o que gostava mais de cada tema
<zer0ne> e criei um
<DistroGentoo> ai a minha http://www.uploadeimagem.com.br/di-1129649864610.png
<FredGeek> zer0ne, aonde vc achou peças pra montar esse frankestein? no gnome-look?
<zer0ne> a barra das janelas é do Sabayon
<DistroGentoo> eu sei disso
<zer0ne> ícones black-white 3
<DistroGentoo> eu criei o tema também
<zer0ne> só criei o ícone do start-menu
<zer0ne> o que vem nele é feio
<DistroGentoo> e ai gostou da desk
<DistroGentoo> ?
<zer0ne> o wallpaper eu peguei um do ubuntu e joguei o logo do debian
<zer0ne> DistroGentoo: ta maneiro
<FredGeek> zer0ne, aonde eu acho esse do sabayon?
<zer0ne> roubei do sabayon kkkk
<DistroGentoo> esse ai não acha cara
<zer0ne> quando instalei aqui
<DistroGentoo> Sabayon e Gentoo junto
<DistroGentoo> sabes que o Sabayon é derivado do grande Gentoo
<zer0ne> sim
<DistroGentoo> Essas são as minhas distros preferidas
<zer0ne> FredGeek:
<FredGeek> zer0ne, fala doido
<zer0ne> se quiser eu up aqui o tema
<zer0ne> mas ta modificado como falei
<FredGeek> zer0ne, demorou veio, o seu é mto massa
<DistroGentoo> um dos mais bonitos linux ja visto
<Yutaka> meu humilde desk http://www.kgeek.tk/repositorio/tmp/schermata1.png
<DistroGentoo> na boa minha desk esta mostro
<pqatsi> DistroGentoo: cara
<pqatsi> quem usa gentoo em geral prima pela flexibilidade que a distro te dá de escolher as flags de compilacao e principalmente gosta de ter as coisas pre compiladas
<zer0ne> Yutaka Hi-Tech :))
<Yutaka> :)
<pqatsi> falar de sabayon em relação a gentoo simplesmente diz, nao quero ser como todo mundo que usa ubuntu, quero usar um negocio tosco e que desvia do proposito da distro mae
<pqatsi> thats it
<DistroGentoo> é
<FredGeek> Yutaka, o seu humilha, e é default ainda né?
<zer0ne> tosco e pesado
<pqatsi> então assim
<pqatsi> primeiro, arrume um canal onde esse tipo de offtopic seja bem vindo
<zer0ne> FredGeek: mandei um pvt ae
<pqatsi> segundo, questione-se sobre o porque está usando o que está usando
<FredGeek> zer0ne, vlw!
<Yutaka> pqatsi: relaxa
<pqatsi> to relaxado
<pqatsi> ja ja to fazendo umas soldas aqui
<DistroGentoo> opa
<Yutaka> :)
<pqatsi> vai ficar melhor ainda
<zer0ne> kkk
<DistroGentoo> ta revoltado por que eu uso Gentoo
<Yutaka> >> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions_%28Italiano%29
<DistroGentoo> é isso mesmo rapaz
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> maninho, tem um hardened voando aqui do lado
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> so to te falando que voce escolheu local e tema errados pra falar
<pqatsi> duvido que vc fale isso no #gentoo-br
<FredGeek> zer0ne, é dificil instalar o theme?
 * pqatsi até preve a reação do yporti quando ver
<zer0ne> nada
<DistroGentoo> Quem disse
<zer0ne> clica em Sistemas> Aparência
<zer0ne> instalar
<zer0ne> e done
<zer0ne> depois só é preciso clicae em personalizar aba controles
<zer0ne> clicar*
<DistroGentoo> ta boldado comigo
<DistroGentoo> não pode
<zer0ne> e escolher Darkerice-zer0ne
<DistroGentoo> não sou novela pra ser acompanhado
<zer0ne> FredGeek: se a margem da janela não mudar é só selecionar também pra Darkerice-zer0ne
<zer0ne> Yutaka: curti esse konversation
<Yutaka> :)
<zer0ne> não o conhecia
<Yutaka> :-P
<FredGeek> zer0ne, fiz isso, cliquei em instalar, marquei all files, fui na pasta q extrai e cliquei no index.theme
<FredGeek> index.theme does not appear to be a valid theme
<zer0ne> não precisa descompactar
<FredGeek> zer0ne, kkkk
<zer0ne> seleciona o pacote
<zer0ne> ta pronto pra uso
<zer0ne> kkkk
<Yutaka> kde 4.6 correção no pacote para netbook
<Yutaka> :
<Yutaka> :?D
<Yutaka> :D
<FredGeek> zer0ne, n sei oq rolou, mas n mudou nada, só os ícones
<Stylles> opa
<Stylles> alguem ja alterou a tela do login gdm?..
<DistroGentoo> sim
<Stylles> DistroGentoo:  opa
<Stylles> DistroGentoo: eu alterei o plano de fundo
<zer0ne> FredGeek: vai de novo em Aparência
<FredGeek> to la
<zer0ne> ve se o tema ta la
<zer0ne> na aba tema
<FredGeek> ta escrito "personalizado"
<Stylles> mais abre aquela janelinha no meio
<DistroGentoo> hum
<DistroGentoo> e
<FredGeek> zer0ne, tem n
<zer0ne> então não ta instalado
<zer0ne> guenta ae
<zer0ne> vou re-up o pacote
<FredGeek> zer0ne, ok
<Stylles> queria alterar ela
<Stylles> vir so o plano de fundo
<Stylles> com o usuario
<Yutaka> http://www.kgeek.tk/repositorio/tmp/schermata2.png << perfeito :P srsr
<zer0ne> FredGeek: pvt
<DistroGentoo> sistema > administração > janela de inicio de sessão
<zer0ne> quando terminar de baixar me avisa
<DistroGentoo> depois local
<Stylles> DistroGentoo: eu estou no ubuntu
<DistroGentoo> i
<DistroGentoo> ai não tem sistema
<DistroGentoo> depois adm
<DistroGentoo> e ai ja fez isso
<DistroGentoo> <Stylles> ai esta o que eu estava falando olha ai rapaz http://ubuntued.info/como-modificar-o-login-do-ubuntu-gdm
<mfilipe> pessoal, o tema de vocês está como "Personalizado"? nunca fiz nenhuma alteração no meu, mas está selecionado esse
<Yutaka> ele so fica como personalizado
<Yutaka> se alguma alteração tiver, ou se ele nao tiver nome
<Yutaka> reset :D
<Stylles> DistroGentoo:  desta forma que quero
<DistroGentoo> Stylles: blz então
<Stylles> DistroGentoo: phoda que no ubuntu 10.10
<mfilipe> Yutaka: como dou um reset no tema? selecionando o Ambiance?
<Stylles> DistroGentoo:  nao tem esta tela
<DistroGentoo> Stylles: qual tele que vc quer  ?
<DistroGentoo> vai no gnome look
<Stylles> DistroGentoo:  neste tutorial o kara diz Para modificar as opções do GDM, abra a aplicação “Janela de Início de sessão” (Sistema -> Administração -> Janela de Início de sessão).
<Stylles> no ubuntu 9
<DistroGentoo> isso mesmo
<DistroGentoo> não muda muita coisa
<Stylles> mais no 10.10 nao tem
<DistroGentoo> Stylles: olha ai o pra modificar o GDM  http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=2e50b63df2b101f5c46e7f62c7efa205
<Stylles> DistroGentoo:  ta eu baixo isto e jogo na onde
<DistroGentoo> Stylles: http://ubuntunopc.blogspot.com/2010/12/alterando-o-tema-do-gdm-tela-de-login.html
<Stylles> aqui na minha empresa eu fazica muito tranquilo no 9
<DistroGentoo> Stylles: vc é de onde rapaz
<DistroGentoo> eles migraram em todas as plataformas
<Yutaka> mfilipe: oi?
<Yutaka> reset? config dele caso vc tenha mudado etc? se for sim
<mfilipe> nada, valeu! :)
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> ah e so uma coisa, para quem usa kde desativa o nepomuk ele usa muita ram e nem é usavel :P
<Yutaka> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=136926 :-)
<rafael> opa
<rafael> acabei de instalar o ubuntu pelo wubi
<rafael> ai tava funcionando corretamente... mas depois que eu tentei instalar a placa de video utilizando o instalador automatico mesmo, agora quando ligo no ubuntu nao aparece mais nada na tela
<rafael> to tendo que entrar atraves do recovery mode
<Yutaka> droga :S familia é um coisa estranha :S
<Yutaka> ops
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> lugar errado
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafael, Qual a placa de vídeo?
<rafael> GeForce GT 425M
<rafael> achei no google aqui, parece que um cara teve exatamente o mesmo problema q eu tive
<rafael> to seguindo aqui o que ele recomenda pra ver se resolve
<rafael> vo rebootar
<rafael> ja volto
<rafael> olha sõ
<rafael> eu tive exatamente esse mesmo problema
<rafael> http://superuser.com/questions/208217/looking-for-ubuntu-10-10-driver-for-geforce-gt-425m-gpu
<rafael> ai fui seguindo as instrucoes q me passaram la
<Yutaka> vcs sabiam que o tamanho maximo de swap é 32gb
<Yutaka> srrs
<Yutaka> eu coloquei 70gb, e ele so reconheceu 32 :P
<Yutaka> rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> Vocês participam de listas de discussão do Ubuntu?
<Yutaka> eu nao
<Yutaka> kde 4.6 corrigido uns bugs que dava no dolphin, e acrescentado outro
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> report
<Yutaka> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, por que você colocou 70Gb de swap? hehe
<Yutaka> srrssr
<Yutaka> eu errei
<Yutaka> ^^ mas ja desfiz o erro
<Yutaka> coloquei >> 70000
<Yutaka> srsr
<rafaelsoaresbr> por falar em swap preciso criar um swap file aqui, eu não criei partição
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> disco virtual é melhor q ftp?
<rafaelsoaresbr> que disco vitual?
<Yutaka> tipo
<Yutaka> ftp vc usa ftp://ftp.site.com
<Yutaka> nele vc usa webdevs://site.com:porta
<pqatsi> webdav
<Yutaka> isso
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<pqatsi> e webdav nao passa de http que aceita envio de arquivo :D
<Yutaka> ^^ errei
<pqatsi> eu prefiro webdavs:// do que ftp
<Yutaka> mmm
<rafaelsoaresbr> sei, nesse caso acho que não faz muita diferença
<Yutaka> ele é mais rapido
<pqatsi> ftp devia morrer e ser enterrado no INFERNO junto com o rsh e o telnet
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> rebeldia :s
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> e porque ftp e mto bugado
<pqatsi> *MUITO*
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> mmm blz vou usar so o webdavs
<Yutaka> e ssh claro
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu usava ftp aqui pra copiar arquivos com criptografia e tudo hehe
<pqatsi> sshfs
<pqatsi> nao precisa de mais
<pqatsi> nautilus: ssh://
<pqatsi> filezilla scp/sftp
<Yutaka> ssh = terminal :D
<pqatsi> e meio lerdo se for fazer transferencias locais
<Yutaka> rrs
<pqatsi> mas e bem feito
<pqatsi> Yutaka: nao senhorita
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois é, ssh faz de tudo
<pqatsi> pacman -Sy sshfs
<pqatsi> ou sudo apt-get install sshfs
<pqatsi> sshfs user@host:/pasta /onde/vai/ficar
<pqatsi> simples, criptografado e lindo
<pqatsi> :D
<Yutaka> rssr
<Yutaka> :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> gosto da idéia das listas de discussão
<rafaelsoaresbr> se tivesse mais usuários então
<Yutaka> webdavs kgeek.tk:2078/repositorio/tmp/imagem1.png
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> http://kgeek.tk/repositorio/tmp/imagem1.png
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, já usou o UbuntuOne?
<Yutaka> nunca
<Yutaka> dizem ser bom
<Yutaka> http://kgeek.tk/repositorio/tmp/imagem2.png
<Yutaka> srsr
<rafaelsoaresbr> também nunca usei, eu até me cadastrei
<rafael_> Olá pessoal... Comprei recentemente um notebook sony vaio vpc f136fm, e estava tentando instalar o ubuntu 10.10 64bits nele, através do wubi. Após uma atualização de 250mb, o sistema aparentou funcionar corretamente, mas quando tentei instalar minha placa de vídeo ( Nvidia Geforce GT 425M ) a tela fica preta quando logo no ubuntu. Tentei tambem instalar o drive baixando através do
<rafael_> site da nvidea, mas quando instalo da nvidea já caio no modo texto, o ubuntu é incapaz de carregar o gnome. Vi muitas pessoas com esse mesmo problema no google, mas não consegui encontrar nenhuma solução que funcionasse aqui. :(
<Yutaka> :( nunca tive uma nvidea
<Yutaka> :(
<ptl> nvidia
<Yutaka> isso srsr
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafael-, esse note tá com acesso a net agora?
<rafael-> sim
<rafael-> mas só consigo utilizar ele no recovery mode
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafael-, faz assim: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafael-, depois: sudo dmesg | pastebinit
<rafaelsoaresbr> e manda o link
<rafael-> ok
<Guest97342> opa
<rafael-> meu teclado tb ta desconfigurado
<rafael-> nao consigo fazer o |
<rafael-> acho q consegui
<rafael-> hehe
<rafael-> rafaelsoaresbr, http://pastebin.com/WXiZbyBG
<rafael-> mas eu to em recovery mode
<rafael-> quer q eu tento logar normal pra aparecer as mensagens de erro e eu dou o comando de novo?
<rafael-> foda q qdo boot no modo texto ja era minha configuração do teclado de nevo
<rafael-> to quase largando esse trem
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafael-, sudo lsmod | pastebinit
<rafael-> calma q eu rebootei pra tentar ver se pegava a msg de erro
<rafael-> rafaelsoaresbr, http://pastebin.com/6a2CXtX8
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafael-, não vi mensagem de erro no dmesg, como estava sem o driver de vídeo?
<rafael-> TIPO
<rafael-> sem o drive de video ele funciona 800x600
<rafael-> eu loguei no recovery mode e tô 800x600 tb
<rafael-> qdo tento entrar normal q ele nao consegue nem entrar no mode gráfico
<rafael-> já cai no terminal
<rafael-> provavelmente nao apareceu msm de erro pq eu dei esses comandos q vc falou no recovery mode
<rafael-> eu tentei dar esses comandos loggados normal tb
<rafael-> só que normal eu nao sei colocar a internet pra funcionar pelo terminal
<rafaelsoaresbr> você tá usando wifi né?
<rafael-> isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> faz um tempinho que não configuro wifi pelo terminal
<Yutaka> legal isso http://www.sourcebrasil.org/tutorials/read_tutorial.php?cat_id=34&tuto_id=26
<marcos> pessoal  como  corrigi a  inicialização do  netbuntu 10.10
<FredGeek> boa noite
<FredGeek> alguém sabe aonde eu posso puxar o patch do Mike Galbraith?
<willians_> org
<marcos> alguem  usa  netbook  ai?
<DistroGentoo> fala
<DistroGentoo> mais dor de cabeça com o Ubuntu 10
<DistroGentoo> aff
<DistroGentoo> Coloca Gentoo nisso
<marcos> toda  vez  q  reinicio   o  netbuntu  ele  trava  tudo
<marcos> alguem  ai  q  possa  me  ajudar
<Yutaka> kde 4.6 defeitos no amarok corrigidos :D
<Yutaka> hii alguem ai esta usando o kde4.6 no ubuntu, existe um problema com o atalho do xkill tambem?
<victor__> Ola pessoal, sou novo no ubuntu, o meu ubuntu demora muitor pra atualizar e uso conexão banda larga
<Yutaka> kwin do kde 4.6 esta feio :S :(
<victor__> dou o comando sudo apt-get update e sempre fica muito lento
<marcos> uso netbuntu e  ele  trava  quando  desligar  ,reinicia,  da  um  shutdown
<Analista_Tux> pessoal alguem sabe me dizer um bom programa para ripar dvd
<Analista_Tux> ??
<marcos> pessoal  porq  ta  todo  mundo  quieto
<Analista_Tux> oi tem alguem ai
<Yutaka> eu estou configurando/procurando erros/reportar os q eu achar, etc
<Yutaka> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9150/imagem3yz.png
<DistroGentoo> opa
<DistroGentoo> dvd::rip
<DistroGentoo> Analista_Tux: dvd::rip
<DistroGentoo> marcos: diz qual o problema
<marcos> netbuntu
<marcos> quando  desligo ou  reinicio  ou  do  um  comando
<marcos> ele  trava
<nullck> marcos, ele ta emperrando em algum processo olhou log's  ???
<DistroGentoo> sistema>aparência>guia "efeitos visuais">selecione a opção "nenhum".
<marcos> nao deu  nem  de   iniciar
<marcos> agora  q  ele  iniciou  pelo pen
<marcos> qndo  inicio  ele  , ele  nao  icicia  pelo hd, so  pelo  pen  drive
<nullck> tem erro de alguma na tela  ?
<nullck> assim fica dificil te ajudar
<griphown> Hi, somebody know one good program to migrate mysql to postgres ?
<ruffleS> griphown, hi. this is a portuguese speaking channel. for support in english please go to #ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> griphown, #ubuntu
<griphown> ops :P
<marcos> nullck:  conhece  alguem q  teve  esse  problema
<nullck> negativo
<marcos> nullck:  to atualizando  aki  ,   ver  se  melhora  alguma  coisa
<marcos> quem  usa  netbuntu  aki?
<Monarquista> barna: Boa noite.
<barna> Monarquista, boa noite!
<Yutaka> kde 4.6 + compiz-kde, nao sabe resolver problemas de atalhos sozinhos, alguem mais sofreu isso?
<Margraf> pqatsi: e ai man... pq deixastes de usar o nick anterior?
<pqatsi> opa!
<pqatsi> Margraf: loooonga historia rapaz
<Margraf> pqatsi:  huhuhuh
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-01
<Stylles> opa
<Stylles> alguem ja mudou a tela de login do ubuntu
 * ruffleS assistindo Prison Break
<Monarquista> xGrind: boa noite...
<xGrind> Monarquista; boa
<Monarquista> xGrind: tenho um presente pra vc...
<xGrind> Monarquista; qual? :D
<Monarquista> xGrind: tá usando o XFCE 4.8 já...?!
<xGrind> Monarquista; eu tava usando ele ontem com o xubuntu 10.04
<Monarquista> xGrind: xGrind: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html
<xGrind> Monarquista; vlw \o
<viniciusjosedias> olá
<ruffZ|BRB> Monarquista, esse tema do xubuntu é bem bonitinho hein
<Monarquista> ruffZ|BRB: boa noite.
<Monarquista> ruffZ|BRB: cumé que é...?! 00
<xGrind> ruffZ|BRB; qual versao?
 * Monarquista to entendendo nada...
<ruffZ|BRB> xGrind, 10.10
<xGrind> ruffZ|BRB; o 11.04 vai fica bom pelo q vi
<ruffZ|BRB> Monarquista, o tema do xfce no xubuntu 10.10 é bem bonitinho
<Monarquista> link...
<Monarquista> nunca vi não..
<Monarquista> nada de video..
<Monarquista> link de imagem mesmo...
<ruffZ|BRB> xGrind, é.. se o unity não ficar bom de cara no 11.04 eu uso xfce
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<ruffZ|BRB> agora já da pra abrir ssh:// smb:// ftp:// no thunar
<ruffZ|BRB> Stylles, mudar como?
<Stylles> ruffZ|BRB: opa
<Stylles> kara quero deixar so o login e senha
<ruffleS> Stylles, você quer desabilitar a lista de usuarios?
<Stylles> é
<xGrind> ruffleS; to com o xfce 4.8 aki
<xGrind> mas ainda ta com o 4.6 tb
<Stylles> ruffleS:  mais quero deixar so o login
<Stylles> e senha
<Stylles> sem o nome do computor
<ruffleS> Stylles, não entendi. onde isso?
<Stylles> seim o nome do computador
<Stylles> na tela de login
<xGrind> Stylles; ja tentou retirar pelo ubuntu tweak?
<Stylles> xGrind: ja
<Stylles> ele deixa a cor de fundo ta dela do login
<Stylles> nao tem como mudar
<ruffleS> Stylles, http://www.zdnet.co.uk/i/z5/illo/nw/story_graphics/10april/ubuntu_lucid_lynx/ubuntu_lucid_lynx_5.jpg
<ruffleS> onde tem lá chris-laptop você quer deixar sem nada?
<Stylles> ruffleS:  entao
<updm> alguem ai de sp/vila olimpia?
<Stylles> esta telinha com o logo do ubuntu
<Stylles> quero por um plano de fundo nela
<ruffleS> Stylles, da pra você trocar o tema dela, inclusive tem umas dicas na net, é só procurar no google. mas não da pra fazer tanta coisa ainda como dava pra fazer na versão antiga
<Stylles> entao
<Stylles> queria trocar este plano de fundo
<Monarquista> updm: boa noite.
<updm> boa noite ;P
<ruffleS> tem um programa chamado gdm2 setup. da pra trocar o plano de fundo com o ubuntu tweak também.
<ruffleS> http://maketecheasier.com/gdm2-setup-reclaim-control-of-your-login-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/20
<Stylles> redpill:  queria esta http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/images/4952-ZCCzk3Bekhrrkdrts.png&imgrefurl=http://pt.kioskea.net/faq/856-linux-instalar-linux-sem-particionar&usg=__cMA5RECsl3lMLSzOOlgVE0oRHUc=&h=375&w=500&sz=138&hl=pt-br&start=6&sig2=NKysq-l2sw2CIbsgHi8zTA&zoom=1&tbnid=HmP165N5Y70aTM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=130&ei=EV5HTYmmMc_qgQfo3cDpBQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtela%2Blogin%2Bubuntu%26um%3D1%26hl%
<redpill> ?
<DistroGentoo> alguém tem o convite do Torrent Leech?
<Yutaka> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Yutaka> o que acha disso: ubuntu com o dispositivo de boot para sda1 que é partição swap,
<Yutaka> o pc liga normal?
<Yutaka> ( ) sim ( ) nao
<Yutaka> vou ter q testar mesmo?
<novato_br> ?
<novato_br> Yutaka: naum entendi
<novato_br> c perdeu o boot
<novato_br> seguiu o tutorial à risca?
<novato_br> se seguiu o boot deve ter sido recuperado
<Yutaka> nao nao nao nao ^^
<Yutaka> eu nao
<novato_br> agora eh soh reinciar e recarregar o ubuntu
<Yutaka> assim
<novato_br> pq, naum?
<Yutaka> nao é meu pc
<Yutaka> se fosse no meu eu tinha é formatado srrrs
<Yutaka> mas ok
<Yutaka> o pc dele, esta com o boot
<Yutaka> */dev/sda1               1      Linux swap / Solaris
<Yutaka> comparei com o meu e da vm aki
<Yutaka> e é ao contrario
<Yutaka> a pergunta seria
<Yutaka> mesmo estando com o boot no disposivito sda1 que é uma partição swap o pc inicia o sistema normal?
<Yutaka> o sistema esta no sda5
<novato_br> Yutaka: onde o sistema esta naum importa
<novato_br> ele sera carregado
<novato_br> o problema eh q a preferencia eh deixar o sistema na borda mais externa do disco
<novato_br> pelo menos eu faco isso
<novato_br> pra ricar mais "rapido"
<novato_br> ficar*
<Yutaka> mmm
<novato_br> o sistema pode estar em qualquer particao: sda1, sda2, etc
<Yutaka> blz entao ele inicia
<novato_br> o boot vai busca-lo
<Yutaka> mmm
<novato_br> oq vc naum pode fazer e trocar as coisas
<Yutaka> como assim?
<novato_br> se o seu tutorial foi pra recuperar o boot manualmente
<novato_br> tu pode, eventualmente, errar na hora das configs
<novato_br> e ferrar com o sistema
<Yutaka> srsr
<novato_br> o ideal eh arranjar uma parada q faça automatico pra vc, se vc naum tem a pratica ainda
<Yutaka> eque o pc so liga com ajuda de outro boot
<Yutaka> tipo
<Yutaka> vc coloca o cd e inicia o disco do hd
<novato_br> naum há necessidade disso qdo vc recupera o boot do hd
<Yutaka> se eele recuperar vai dar certo entao?
<novato_br> tah faltando o grub no MBR pra apontar onde tah o sistema operacional no disco, Yutaka
<novato_br> mas vc tem que fazer o procedimento de recuperacao
<novato_br> ele naum se recupera sozinho
<novato_br> xo ve seu tutorial q tu usou
<Yutaka> sim ne
<Yutaka> srrs
<novato_br> Yutaka: vou te dar uma maozinha
<Yutaka> eu nao usei nao
<Yutaka> uso arch
<novato_br> naum se preocupe, arch
<novato_br> tah
<Yutaka> ´e uma pessoa que esta com esse problema
<Yutaka> ela usa ubuntu
<novato_br> Yutaka: a internet eh mto rica de informacao
<novato_br> perae explique direito a situacao
<novato_br> c quer recuperar o grub do ubuntu ou do arch?
<Yutaka> :S
<jose> pessoal eu quero usar a fonte xfont no terminal, mas ela não aparece na lista de fontes, como faço para ter essa fonte no meu terminal?
<Yutaka> esta bem d novo
<Yutaka> uma pessoa esta com esses problema no ubuntu nao se se essa pessoa tem medo de perguntar no canal mas tudo bem srssr
<Yutaka> o pc dela so inicia o ubuntu que esta no sda5 se ele pegar algo tipo, colocar o cd dar boot pelo cd, e mandar iniciar o sistema pelo disco
<Yutaka> ela usa ubuntu 10.10
<novato_br> ok, o sistema dela eh ubuntu 10.10. Esse sistema perdeu o grub apos uma instalacao do windows, certo?
<novato_br> ok, Yutaka! Siga as instrucoes da video aula, Yutaka => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0J8XTRhR3k
<novato_br> tudo bem facinho
<Yutaka> nao ah como ele ter instalado o windows
<novato_br> se vc tiver uma net rapida veja em 720p pra ver com mais qualidade as imagens
<Yutaka> nao tem partição windows
<novato_br> c naum entendeu o que eu disse, uma confusao aki
<Yutaka> sim
<novato_br> sim, mas foi depois de uma instalacao windows que o grub se perdeu, naum foi?
<Yutaka> nao tem windows no hd dele
<novato_br> a particao windows vai estar ae sim, mas pode ser que o linux naum a enxergue por falta do ntfs-3g
<Yutaka> apenas ubuntu
<novato_br> uai, como esse grub se perdeu?
<Yutaka> calma q ubuntu 10.10 ja vem com o suporte a ntfs
<Yutaka> boa pergunta
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> Yutaka: independente de ter ou não windows
<novato_br> a reinstalacao do grub naum vai afetar o windows
<novato_br> pelo contrario, o grub vai reconhecer o windows se tiver instalado
<novato_br> e vai acrescentar uma linha no grub
<novato_br> transformando o pc em dual boot
<Yutaka> que coisa nao
<novato_br> isso vai acontecer somente se houver realmente uma instalacao de windows ae
<Yutaka> mas la no pc 'dele' nao tem
<Yutaka> a quantidade do hd
<Yutaka> nao tem partição escondida
<novato_br> Yutaka: cara, fale me da sua preocupacao
<novato_br> pq ateh agora eu naum a entendi
<novato_br> eh soh recuperar o grub e ponto.
<Yutaka> blz entao, vou falar para ele fazer isso
<novato_br> se ele naum sabe mexer com nd disso, naum eh aconselhavel
<novato_br> isso requer alguem que tenha alguma experiencia com linux
<novato_br> pelo menos o basico
<Yutaka> rssr
<novato_br> jogar alguem que naum tem qualquer conhecimento com linux eh o mesmo que deixar faca na mao de crianca
<Yutaka> ele esta a milhares de quilometros longe de mim
<novato_br> entaum, se vc quer ajudá-lo, deixe o ver os videos
<novato_br> de como recuperar
<novato_br> e deixe o tirar todas as duvidas possiveis
<novato_br> antes de iniciar o procedimento
<novato_br> pra naum fazer qualquer coisa enganada
<Yutaka> ok
<Yutaka> vlw
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> you're welcome
<Yutaka> olha so que legal, ele ja fez isso ontem e nem fala nada =/
<novato_br> blz
<Yutaka> as vez eu sinto q essas pessoas estao é mentindo
<Yutaka> :s
<Yutaka> novato_br: nao nao esqueece isso so pode ser trollagem afff q coisa :S,
<novato_br> não se preocupe, Yutaka
<novato_br> jah passei por isso e ainda passo. Eu pergunto algo pra uma pessoa, não recebo a resposta... qdo a pessoa jah tem a resposta, eu jah resolvi o problema.
<novato_br> essa vida linux eh: pesquisa, pesquisa, pesquisa... leitura, leitura + leitura...
<Yutaka> o problema é
<Yutaka> vc diz uma coisa ela ja fez, e as resposta sao bem complicadas, vc pergunta qual erro e nao tem ¬¬
<Yutaka> quando nao tem hd a propria bios diz uma msg
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> vou é dormir :D.
<Yutaka> ate amanha novato_br e desculpe por te incomodar por causa de trollagem aff é cada coisa :S
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> se preocupe, não
<novato_br> boa noite, Yutaka
<novato_br> e Yutaka, seu nick deveria ser Yukata
<novato_br> faz mais sentido
<novato_br> aheuae
<kaian> Boa noite!
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<rafaelsoaresbr> e ae pessoal, preciso abrir um arquivo docx e não estou conseguindo
<zeusbr> BOa noite rapaziada
<zeusbr> alguem on com paciencia pra 1 leigo q isntalou o ubuntu?
<zeusbr> Alguem on, pode me dar 1 help???? n guento mais 800x600
<ruffleS> tem alguém vivo ai?
<Monarquista> ruffleS: vc...?! 0o
<zeusbr> ruffles da 1 help?
<ruffleS> to procurando uma forma de instalar o kde mais leve possivel
<Monarquista> ruffleS: toma vergonha na sua cara rapa... :P
 * Monarquista rsrsrsrsrsrs
<ruffleS> com o menor número de dependências. qual é o metapacote que vocês sugerem kde-standard ou kde-plasma-desktop ???
<Monarquista> standar, em minha opinião!
<Monarquista> standard..
<Monarquista> ruffleS: ajuda o mano ai..
<zeusbr> sou noob qro coisa basica... so saber como tiro esse 800x600
<zeusbr> osso mexer assim
<Monarquista> ruffleS: ajuda ai mano!
<ruffleS> zeusbr, quer mudar a resolução?
<zeusbr> é
<zeusbr> so tem 800x600 e 640x 400 acho
<Monarquista> ruffleS: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/KDE/Instalando-kde-no-ubuntu
<ruffleS> qual é sua placa de video zeusbr ? ta usando que maquina? notebook ou desktop?
<zeusbr> malz a demora
<zeusbr> notebook
<zeusbr> sis mirage 3
<Monarquista> ai...
<Monarquista> :s
<zeusbr> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<zeusbr> animador esse ai
<Monarquista> notbook com sis ainda...
<zeusbr> positivo... sou humilde kkkk
<Monarquista> meu pai...
<ruffleS> zeusbr, roda isso no terminal e cola a saida aqui: lspci |grep VGA
<zeusbr> ok
<Monarquista> *  spci | grep VGA
<zeusbr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<ruffleS> zeusbr, ah.. ja tive um positivo com placa sis :D
<zeusbr> eu sou mt noob... primeira vez q instalo linux aqui
<zeusbr> ae to apanhando
<zeusbr> ja googlei bastante mas ajuda em tempo real é melhor
<zeusbr> ruffles e vc conseguiu?
<ruffleS> zeusbr, vou procurar aqui
<ruffleS> zeusbr, sim
<ruffleS> zeusbr, tenta por aqui http://alucinogenado.wordpress.com/2009/01/10/setting-up-xorg-screen-resolution/
<Monarquista> ruffleS: bom dia e espero que o link que mandei lhe ajude!
<zeusbr> pooo
<zeusbr> alguem sabe do ruffles?
<zeusbr> Fui criar o Xorg.config no unbuntu e reiniciei agora n abre em video... so pede loguin e senha e fica naquela tela preta estilo DOS
<zeusbr> alguem on ????
<novato_br> zeusbr:
<novato_br> acalme-se
<novato_br> vou te ajudar
<novato_br> c mexeu no xorg, neh
<novato_br> c vai fazer o seguinte
<zeusbr> sim ;/
<novato_br> c sabe qual o login e sua senha, neh?
<novato_br> digite as
<zeusbr> uhum
<novato_br> c tah no prompt do shell
<novato_br> tudo preto, certo?
<novato_br> zeusbr: ?
<zeusbr> [novato_br]: uhum
<zeusbr> vai falando
<novato_br> cara, c tah em outro computador como ehe ae
<novato_br> pra eu saber
<zeusbr> nem
<zeusbr> to no meu note
<zeusbr> é particionado
<novato_br> ou tu fala com o computador que tah dando problerma
<zeusbr> reinicia e entrei pelo windows
<novato_br> c doido
<novato_br> c vai sofrer mto assim
<novato_br> deixa eu te ensinar outra maneira simples de falar comigo e ficar no linux
<zeusbr> tenho desktop tb... mas tem visita durmindo la no escritorio nem da pra ligar ;/
<novato_br> sim, mas naum se preocupe com isso
<novato_br> zeusbr: escreva os passos em um papel
<novato_br> sudo apt-get install irssi
<zeusbr> ta
<novato_br> irssi é um cliente de irc
<novato_br> depois tu vai fazer o seguinte
<zeusbr> eu tinha o xchat la
<novato_br> eh, mas o xchat acho q tah com a gui, ae naum rola abrir
<novato_br> vai ter que ser o irssi pq ele suporta texto
<zeusbr> minha net é wirelles... vai conectr direto a net na shell ?
<novato_br> segunda coisa: vc vai apertar ALT + F2
<novato_br> pra cair no tty2 que eh um terminal dois
<novato_br> nesse terminal dois tu vai digitar de novo sua senha e login
<novato_br> terceira coisa, digite: irssi
<novato_br> 4°: /connect irc.freenode.net
<novato_br> 5°: /join #ubuntu-br
<novato_br> ae tu vai falar comigo
<novato_br> blz?
<novato_br> qdo vc entrar lah ae te falo resto de como recuperar o video
<zeusbr> ta vou anotar aqui pera
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> zeusbr: ?
<novato_br> tah ae
<Giverny> novato_br se criar aliases pro mirc que você usa vai ficar bem melhor ={
<novato_br> hi, Giverny
<Giverny> hi
<Giverny> =]
<novato_br> zeusbr?
<Giverny> not
<novato_br> quem eh vc?
<novato_br> toh cansado de ser enganado hj!
<Giverny> O.o
<Giverny> novato_br tipo ali no conectar
<Giverny> podia ser
<novato_br> wtf?
<novato_br> de que diabos tu tah falando?
<Giverny>  /alias con /connect irc.freenode.net
<novato_br> ah tah
<novato_br> mas irssi acho q naum funfa assim
<novato_br> tem que fazer no braco
<novato_br> eh um saco
<novato_br> de boa, Giverny agradeco a ajuda, mas gostaria de ficar em silencio, esperando o zeusbr
<Giverny> novato_br quem é zeus br?
<Giverny> :T
<novato_br> Giverny: sorry, não toh afim de papear!
<novato_br> eh duro, neh?
<Giverny> novato_br ok
<novato_br> qdo a gente tah afim, o outro naum tah
<novato_br> desculpe-me
<Giverny> ok
<zeusbr> novato_br n deu ;/
<zeusbr> ele n baixa o irss
<novato_br> hã
<novato_br> sua net tah desoconfigurada
<novato_br> deixa pra lah
<novato_br> tenta isso, zeusbr
<zeusbr> ele fala q é impossivel conectar a um site do ubuntu la
<novato_br> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 800x600
<novato_br> lembrando que -- eh duas vezes - -  sem espaco
<novato_br> duas vezes o -
<novato_br> eu espero que ele tenha instalado o xrandr
<novato_br> se naum tiver
<novato_br> vamos ter q fazer de outro  jeito
<zeusbr> eu n mandei instalar xrandr nenhum n
<zeusbr> so esse comando ae ja vai pro modo grafico?
<novato_br> naum
<novato_br> ele eh um comando texto
<novato_br> tu vai rodar no prompt
<novato_br> ou entaum use o esse comando mais basicao
<novato_br> ele ira reconfigurar todo seu  xorg
<zeusbr> joga ae q vo anotar pra fazer qd reiniciar
<novato_br> perae
<zeusbr> ok
<novato_br> zeusbr: tente isso
<novato_br> sudo Xorg -configure
<novato_br> zeusbr: c naum tem um cd live do linux?
<zeusbr> [novato_br]: algo mais?
<novato_br> ae tu poderia conversar comigo no linux
<novato_br> naum, eh soh isso, cara
<zeusbr> eu tenho o cd da imagem do ubuntu
<novato_br> blz, bota ela no drive cara
<novato_br> ae tu deve conectar a internet
<novato_br> ae tu roda o irssi ou xchat
<novato_br> cara, eu vou ter que dormir
<novato_br> naum vou dormir 4 hrs
<zeusbr> pode ir lek
<novato_br> tenho q levantar as 7hrs
<novato_br> ok, sinto por naum poder ficar mais, zeusbr
<zeusbr> vou tentar esses 2 comandos q vc me passo... se n der amanha faço com o desktop ligado
<zeusbr> novato_br q isso eu agradeço ajudo d+++
<novato_br> zeusbr: tu saca ingles?
<zeusbr> um pokim
<novato_br> humm...
<novato_br> entaum perae
<novato_br> devia ter pensado nisso antes
<novato_br> zeusbr: sua placa de video eh nvidia?
<zeusbr> n
<zeusbr> sis mirage
<novato_br> ixi, cara a pior placa
<novato_br> seu notebook eh positivo?
<zeusbr> uhum
<zeusbr> ;/
<novato_br> entaum tah facil
<novato_br> mas tu vai ter que esperar um pouco
<novato_br> vou ter q ligar o notebook de meu pai na rede
<novato_br> e te passar
<novato_br> tu vai soh sobreescrever os xorgs
<novato_br> sabe copiar arquivos no linux?
<zeusbr> nem
<zeusbr> so noob
<zeusbr> cara pode ir deitar
<novato_br> zeusbr: sua particao windows tah visivel no linux?
<zeusbr> amanha tu me ajuda
<novato_br> cara, eh facil
<novato_br> perae
<zeusbr> ok
<zeusbr> novato_br chama nick qd tiver ok ae
<novato_br> e ae zeusbr
<novato_br> deu certo?
<zeusbr> n
<zeusbr> nenhum dos 2
<novato_br> ok
<zeusbr> deixar pra amanha msm
<zeusbr> to pregando de sono ja
<novato_br> salva esse arquivo no disco
<novato_br> http://codepad.org/nMiWbAxj
<zeusbr> no cd q ta a imagem?
<novato_br> zeusbr:  c vai ter que sobreescrevê-lo no disco
<novato_br> cara, o link
<novato_br> pega o link
<novato_br> http://codepad.org/nMiWbAxj
<zeusbr> uhum
<novato_br> abre o bloco de notas
<novato_br> copia o conteudo do arquivo
<novato_br> no bloco de notas
<novato_br> e salve o como xorg.conf
<zeusbr> ok salvei no desktop do win
<novato_br> tah
<novato_br> mas pelo visto c naum sabe enxergar o windows a partir do linux, neh?
<zeusbr> vc fala qd manda escolher?
<zeusbr> eu escolho ubuntu
<zeusbr> ae aparce 4 opçoes
<novato_br> naum
<novato_br> naum eh isso
<zeusbr> ubuntu normal ubuntu recover sei la ... o win nt e o windows vista(normal)
<novato_br> isso eh o dual boot
<novato_br> ou sei lah qtos boots vc tem
<novato_br> naum eh isso
<novato_br> baixe esse programa http://uranus.chrysocome.net/explore2fs/explore2fs-1.07.zip
<novato_br> ele eh pequeno
<novato_br> zeusbr: jah baixou ?
<novato_br> extraia ele pra c:\explore2fs
<novato_br> zeusbr: ?
<zeusbr> [novato_br]: uhum
<novato_br> blz
<novato_br> agora vah pra essa pastas
<novato_br> e mto cuidado nessa hora ok?
<novato_br> clique duas vezes no explorer2fs.exe
<novato_br> tu vai ver a extrutura de disco do linux no windows pelo programinha
<novato_br> zeusbr: c vai fazer o seguinte
<novato_br> copie o arquivo xorg.conf do desktop para a pasta  /home/ %seu_nome_usuario%
<zeusbr> [novato_br]: apareceu n... fala q tenho q ter status de admin... snedo q ja sou admin
<novato_br> ele pede senha?
<zeusbr> n
<novato_br> mas cara tem uma caixinha pra tu selecionar o hd
<novato_br> a esquerda em cima
<novato_br> selecione o HD
<zeusbr> ele requer privelegios de administrador pra mostrar os hds
<novato_br> q coisa
<zeusbr> ja sou administrador... mas ta pedindo ;/
<novato_br> c tem um pendrive?
<zeusbr> tenho
<zeusbr> vou fazer o seguinte
<novato_br> copia o xorg pro pendrive
<novato_br> depois tu faz lah no console
<novato_br> sudo cp /media/*.conf / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<novato_br> isso deve resolver teu problema
<zeusbr> :D
<novato_br> cara, vou ter que ir
<novato_br> naum dah pra ficar mais
<zeusbr> show
<novato_br> desculpe-me
<zeusbr> brigadaço msm pela ajuda
<novato_br> ok
<zeusbr> ajudo pra caralho
<Ursinha-afk> vou criar um prêmio pras pessoas que ajudam de verdade nesse canal
<Ursinha-afk> novato_br ia ganhar o primeiro :)
<bino> bom dia
<barna_> bom!
<liberie> Premio Ursinha-afk de bom Cidadão
<updm> dia
<updm> ;p
<Damian> Bom dia
<Damian> existe alguma forma de fazer com que os drivers para windows de uma determinada placa sejam usados no Linux para que a placa em questão funcione no Linux?
<FredGeek> bom dia
<marcoss> Ola
<marcoss> Qlguem pode me ajuda
<marcoss> ?
<marcoss> quem poderia me ajudar
<Spiga> bom dia .. gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas. estou notando que depois de um tempo o ubuntu  vem ficando um pouco pesado com relação ao desempenho X memoria. estou com uma maquina até razoavel. Core 2 duo , 2gb ram placa mae MSI WIND..
<Spiga> so que eu clico para abrir um pasta .. ele demora..
<Spiga> comparando com Windows Xp ele ta muito pesado e case nao utiliza memoria .. ram
<Spiga> se tiver alguma forma de otimizar o uso dele dentro do modo grafico ...
<Spiga> fazer ele usar um pouco mais de memoria mas desde que ele rode mais rapido ...
<Spiga> alguem tem algum tutorial
<pqatsi> perae Spiga
<pqatsi> esquece uso de ram
<pqatsi> RAM inutilizada é $ jogado fora
<Salvia> kkk
<Salvia> sim
<pqatsi> e o cache dele é bem eficiente
<Salvia> opaaaaaa
<pqatsi> mania desse povo "Ah, ta comendo muita ram"
<pqatsi> po, tem que comer e tudo! senao o sistema e burro demais pra gerir sua ram :D
<Salvia> tive esse problema ontem, mas solucionei com um echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<pqatsi> Salvia: pare com isso
<Salvia> mas porem
<pqatsi> cache nao foi feito pra ser dropado
<pqatsi> e ram foi feita pra ser usada
<pqatsi> ponto
<pqatsi> segundo aspecto
<Salvia> pqatsi, irmao kkk ta loco
<Salvia> ?
<Salvia> ENTAO DEIXA SEU SERVER apache ai rodando pra vc ver oque acontece
<Salvia> se nao fica lento bobao
<Salvia> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Spiga> entao ... quero que a ram pega solta
<pqatsi> Spiga: já experimentou monitorar a IO/Proc/Whatever
<pqatsi> Salvia: voce é um pessimo admin e nao sabe  configurar os limits do apache ;)
<pqatsi> alias, capaz de nem saber o que é o limits.conf
<Salvia> pqatsi, bobo nem apache eu tava usando só dei um exemplo
<Spiga> vou dar uma olhada....
<pqatsi> Spiga: péssimo exemplo
<pqatsi> ops
<Salvia> porem oque eu dei um drop, foi por causa do mysql
<pqatsi> Salvia: péssimo exemplo
<Salvia> e volto ao normal
<pqatsi> Salvia: novamente, ma administracao
<pqatsi> o mysql e tunavel em termos de cache também
<pqatsi> voce deve ter deixado ele todo defautzao e ele tá igual virgem no pasto
<pqatsi> :D
<Salvia> eu sei, mas nao tenho tempo para isso
<Salvia> :)
<pqatsi> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Salvia> irmao eu administro 3 server
<pqatsi> então nao me critica sendo que SEU serviço e mal configurado ;)
<pqatsi> nao interessa
<pqatsi> Salvia: pode adminsitrar 1000, se administrar mal administrado, sao 1000 servers mal administrados
<Salvia> e tenho prioridades na frente, eles me paga para isso
<Spiga> lol
<pqatsi> simples
<Salvia> faço oque eles manda :D
<Salvia> :*
<pqatsi> Spiga: mais um motivo pra voce fazer um trmapo decente
<pqatsi> e configurar essa enconha direito
<pqatsi> ao inves de ficar dando dropcache
<Salvia> pqatsi, acho que vc é anti-etico
<pqatsi> Spiga: inclusive ativa o modo verbose do nmon
<Salvia> mas deboa
<pqatsi> ele denuncia se o gargalo e de io ou de core
<Spiga> certo...
<Salvia> deve usar ubuntu no seus servers
<pqatsi> Salvia: antietico pq? porque configuro meus servicos decentemente?
<pqatsi> oh, nao vou alimentar um troll, sorry
<Salvia> sim por favor ;)
<Salvia> irc, ja foi dahora
<Salvia> hj existe pessoas, que se acha bom
<Salvia> eainda faz merda
<Salvia> aff
<Spiga> e que acostumei a usar um OS X e ele tb e baseado na plataforma Unix, ele usa bem a ram e muito rapido e estavel ... e quando dou boot para o ubuntu chega me descepicionar.
<pqatsi> Salvia: fazer merda pra mim é usar dropcaches :D
<Salvia> pqatsi, para mim nao
<Salvia> entao .
<Salvia> cada um com seu ponto de vista =*
<pqatsi> ponto de vista é uma coisa, características técnicas é outra
<Salvia> caracteristicas tecnicas ?
<Salvia> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> o funcionamento do drop_caches nao vai mudar porque voce quer :p
<pqatsi> e ele vai continuar sendo danoso pro sistema do mesmo jeito
<Salvia> raxei
<pqatsi> (danoso foi exagero, vai)
<Salvia> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Salvia> pqatsi, gostei de vc !
<Salvia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Salvia> vc me fez rir logo de manha dahora vlw ! man
<pqatsi> o problema e que voce resolve um problema de servico mal configurado afetando TODOS os ooutros servicos
<pqatsi> just that
<Salvia> sim
<Salvia> vou seguir suas criticas
<pqatsi> sendo que um mysql e um apache bem configuradinhos
<Salvia> como criticas construtivas
<pqatsi> voce NUNCA ia ter que logar no server
<Salvia> ta bom!
<pqatsi> porque eles iam saber se comportar sozinhos
<Salvia> ok!
<Salvia> x)
<pqatsi> Salvia: essa é a critica
<Salvia> obrigado! amigo
<Salvia> é construtiva ?
<pqatsi> Spiga: cara, isso pode até ser bug
<Salvia> ou vc fez, uma critica para nao ser humanista?
<pqatsi> Salvia: se vai ser construtiva ou nao vai depender se voce vai me levar a sério e estudar os limites e os tunning guides
<pqatsi> acho que mysql até tem um oficial
<Spiga> to monitorando o logs mas nao acho nada de errado
<Salvia> pqatsi, po eu fico feliz, que seja assim ! é que a maneira que vc fala desanimaria qlq outro admin!
<Salvia> acho que seus modos de teclar e fala com a galera é diferente
<Salvia> isso nao é legal
<Salvia> vc pode ser tecnico e bom na administração
<Salvia> mas se nao for humanista é foda
<Salvia> vou aceitar sua critica construtiva
<pqatsi> talvez
<Salvia> ;* quando eu for tuna meu mysql
<Salvia> ai sim vou lembra de vc
<Salvia> x)
<pqatsi> talvezhttp://forums.mysql.com/read.php?24,92131,92131
<pqatsi> ops
<Salvia> por enquanto nao da :S
<pqatsi> http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?24,92131,92131
<Salvia> vlw man
<pqatsi> poe como livro de cabeceira e dorme lendo ele :D
<Salvia> opaaa
<Salvia> ai sim brother!
<pqatsi> Noooo mandaram na lista ubuntu-sp-br: http://www.linuxaria.com/article/12-libri-open-source?lang=en
<pqatsi> curti
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: Podia rolar de uma equipe traduzir hein: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Salvia> pqatsi, vou deixar armazenado no chrome aqui
<Salvia> lol
 * pqatsi se dispoe inicialmente
<Salvia> dahora!
<Salvia> pqatsi, da para achar uns howtos tb
<Salvia> de tunning dahora
<Salvia> esses dias passei para um amigo meu !
<pqatsi> Salvia: o negocio de tunning nao e howto
<pqatsi> howto e muito receita de bolo
<pqatsi> e tunning exige senso
<Salvia> brother, na boa eu nem mexo com mysql direito ai no caso preciso do howto
<Salvia> hehe
<pqatsi> Salvia: o chato é entender as opções e o que a tralha faz
<Salvia> entao
<pqatsi> mas tem coisa que quem tem que mandar é o DBA - no caso de bancos
<pqatsi> :D
<Salvia> por isso o howto
<pqatsi> (Ai realmente vai de admin pra admin)
<Salvia> sim, mas o sistema da empresa era em firebird
<Salvia> :S
<Salvia> migramos, o programador ta fazendo um outro esquema exjs
<Salvia> dahora tb!
<Salvia> só que agora estou mais focado em asterisk sabe
<Salvia> ai man, tb nao posso fazer MILAGRE hehehehehe
<Salvia> muita informção
<Damian> Bom dia. Tenho uma placa para monitoramento desegurança que funciona muito bem no Windows, mas traquei de PC e o novo veio com Linux, mas a placa não está sendo instalada, falei com o suport e me disseram que só tem drive para windows. Minha pergunta é: Alguém sabe se é possivel usar os drivers do windows para que o Linux possa reconhecer a placa?
<pqatsi> Damian: resposta curta: nao
<pqatsi> Damian: resposta longa: os caras do suporte são imbecis e limitados
<pqatsi> Damian: tem internet na maquina que tá no linux?
<pqatsi> Damian: se tiver, faça num console:
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> lspci | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e me manda os 2 links que os 2 ultimos comandos vao dar
<Yutaka> bom dia
<jyooruje> o/
<Damian> pqatsi desculpe mas a internet aqui caiu.
<Damian> tem internet sim, mas eu não estou no pC no momento estarei indo a tarde. Pensei a poderia ser mais simples e quis me adiantar.
<Damian> pqatsi pelo que vejo para você já é meio dia, então mais tarde eu vou no PC que tem a placa e se estiver conectado te passo os links que pediu. Por enquanto obrigado
<andrezinho> boa tarde
<andrezinho> baixei dois jogos pela central de programas ubuntu
<andrezinho> como eu faço pra jogar on line com outros jogadores o Assalt cube
<andrezinho> alguem pode ajudar
<Detch> kriador, e ai imprestavel
<Detch> :P
<kriador> Detch: diz ed
<ffr76> Boa Tarde
<kriador> num é que da pra entrar no irc pelo empathy, tudo bem que ele nao presta pra nada, mas disso eu gostei
<Detch> ffr76, doa
<Detch> kriador, heheh
<kriador> vou testar uns comandos pra ver se ele aceita...
 * Monarquista ...
<kriador> egua, nao achei nao, so / j e / nick, que pobreza
<kriador> Detch: tu vai ter que da /list e colar a lista pra mim, ahahah
<Detch> kriador, eh melhor eu diz os q eu mais frequento
<Analista_Tux> pessoal alguem sabe como faço para restaurar os paineis originais
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Monarquista> Analista_Tux: Boa tarde. Tenta isto aqui ó... http://ethernus.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/resetando-paineis-ubuntu-10-10/
<Analista_Tux> Monarquista
<Analista_Tux> RF -rm
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Analista_Tux> vai apagar tudo
<Analista_Tux> todo o meu sistema
<Analista_Tux> ?
<Monarquista> Analista_Tux: pera um pouco...
<Monarquista> Analista_Tux: quand eu fiz só retornou com os paineis pra o estado original... http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=77658.0
<Monarquista> *quando...
<Monarquista> Analista_Tux: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/01/como-restaurar-os-paineis-do-gnome/
<kriador> aproveitando que tem gente sendo ajudada, o esquema de run level do ubuntu é diferente do normal? percebi que todos sao iguais, queria executar um script que rodasse antes do gdm, mas nao consegui ate agora
<pqatsi> kriador: estude o upstart
<pqatsi> voce define as dependencias de inicialização no proprio script de init
<kriador> pqatsi: vou dar uma olhada, achei pouco intuitivo o ubuntu nesse ponto, no slack e ate no debian é simples fazer isso
<pqatsi> nao fala bobagem
<pqatsi> kriador: você nem conhece como o upstart funciona para falar mal dele
<pqatsi> kriador: ele funciona diferente, melhor nuns pontos, pior noutros
<pqatsi> mas num geral foi a solução mais elegante para permitir paralelização do processo de boot
<kriador> pqatsi: nao estou falando mal, apenas dizendo que é pouco intuitivo
<pqatsi> os core2, corequad, i3/5/7 e todos os N-cores agradecem
<pqatsi> kriador: novamente, ele é intuitivo. voce que nao estudou ele
<kriador> pqatsi: ai é que esta, se eu estudar nao precisara ser intuitivo pq nao estarei mais dependendo de intuiçao, nao estou dizendo que é ruim, apenas nao achei intuitivo a priore
<kriador> estou estudando-o nesse instante
<pqatsi> estudar nao falei de rtfm :D
<kriador> paresse uma inversao de logica do system v, o qual eu ja conheço um pouco
<irado> oi, povo
<irado> fiz upgrade da 9.4 para 10.10, seguindo os passos daqui: http://https//help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<irado> pelas instruções, foi de 9.04 para 10.04 para 10.10; na ultima etapa (maverik), pós boot, nada ficou direito: o menu applications não mostra qualquer application, o squid não navega (embora esteja direito),
<irado> o thunderbird (devido ao squid) não funciona... enfim: pu**a SNAFU.
<irado> alguma dica/orientação
<irado> ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim, valeu por me aprovar lá no launchpad ubuntu-br-rr
<marcos> ola
<marcos> ola pessoal!
<marcos> tem  alguem ai
<FredGeek_> boa tarde. qm quiser assistir o "the code linux" tai o link, a legenda ta horrível!!! mas qm quiser http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KR7DQ2ME
<FredGeek> Filme: Revolution OS - sobre o GNU/Linux e open-source e FSF http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0FIL851Z
<omelete> acho q já assisti um desses
<omelete> alguma sugestão de gerenciador de arquivos?
<omelete> sem sem os comuns
<marcos> pessoal  meu  pc  nao  consegui  desligar nem  reiniciar  nem  hibernar
<omelete> vc aperta em desligar e ñ acontece nada?
<marcos> ele  trava  todas  as  opçoes  q  disse
<omelete> já tive isso no xfce
<marcos> qndo aperto  qualquer  opção
<omelete> a opção de desligar estava lá, mas ñ tinha jeito de escolher
<omelete> coloquei meu usuário no grupo power ai voltou a funcionar
<marcos> todas  as  opçoes  ficam la mais  quando aperto elas o pc trava
<FredGeek> marcos aperta Alt + sysrq + o
<FredGeek> duvido q n desliga
<FredGeek> é urgencia?
<Known_problems> alguem pode me ver ai o nome do programa que o gnome usa pra configurar a rede no Ubuntu? to de debian e esqueci o nome.
<FredGeek> Known_problems, ifconfig?
<RMonteiraum> buenas
<Known_problems> FredGeek, naum Dr. eh o programa grafico.
<FredGeek> Known_problems, gnome-nettool
<Known_problems> FredGeek, isso si eh console
<FredGeek> Known_problems, gnome-nettool é gráfico
<Known_problems> FredGeek, num eh essa tambem naum
<RMonteiraum> AJuda! Qdo estou tentando executar o shutdown -r ou -h pelo console, recebo um aviso de que o comando não foi encontrado, porque sumiu?
<marcos> fredgeek:na  é urgencia mais  vai ajudar  a  desligar  sem apertar no  botao
<Known_problems> FredGeek, esse ai é utilitario pra executar umas funcoes de rede
<FredGeek> Known_problems, no google deve ter
<FredGeek> Known_problems, n uso ubuntu, senao te ajudava
<Known_problems> FredGeek, eh grave.
<Known_problems> FredGeek, hehehe,
<Known_problems> niguem aqui do canal do ubuntu ta de ubuntu ?
<marcos> eu to
<Yutaka> boa tarde :-)
<marcos> oi  tudo  bem?
<Yutaka> */ignore marcos all
<Yutaka> :)
<pqatsi> eita ferro
 * RMonteiraum está away razão: comando pastel :p
<marcos> como  tirar  o limite de  dowloads simultaneos  no  ubuntu
<marcos> como  tirar  o limite de  dowloads simultaneos  no  ubuntu
<pqatsi> geeente os trolls resolveram tomar conta é?
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: icmp_echo_request()
<zeusbr> oO
<marcos> pessoal  como  tira  o limite de  download simultaneo  na central de  downloads
<marcos> pessoal  como  tira  o limite de  download simultaneo  na central de  downloads
<marcos> pessoal  como  tira  o limite de  download simultaneo  na central de  downloads
<omelete> nem sei o q é isso
<pqatsi> !abuso | Flood no canal e assuntos não relevantes pelo usuário marcos (~marcos@unaffiliated/marcos)
<ubottu-br> Flood no canal e assuntos não relevantes pelo usuário marcos (~marcos@unaffiliated/marcos): Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Ursinha-afk> pois não
<marcos> como  tira  o limite de  download simultaneo  na central de  downloads
<Ursinha-afk> marcos, acho que vc já perguntou isso o bastante
<Ursinha-afk> se alguem souber, vai te responder
<Ursinha-afk> mas por favor, não fique repetindo
<Spiga> se eu nao me engano nao tem como ... pois central de downloads. e 1 por vez . por causa do comando aptitude. so pode instalar 1 programa por vez.
<Spiga> mas vc pode ir adicionando na fila de espera... vai dar do mesmo jeito.
<Known_problems> alguem pode me ver ai o nome do programa que o gnome usa pra configurar os disposivitos de rede no Ubuntu? to de debian e esqueci o nome.
<Giverny> Known_problems gnome-terminal
<Spiga> what the problem.
<shyko> boa tarde galera
<FredGeek> shyko, boa tarde
<evisclei> boa tarde, gente.
<evisclei> sou novo por aki e de no de uso de Ubuntu tbm
<shyko> alguém ae usando (ou sabe de alguem que usa) VIA chrome9 (eca!) no 10.10?
<evisclei> queria umas dicas de vcs.
<evisclei> o me Grub tá com 3 entradas.
<evisclei> queria saber como posso editar.
<evisclei> alguém ae pode me ajudar?
<Giverny> evisclei nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<Giverny> evisclei pode usar qualquer outro editor que você desejar... e usa como root
<evisclei> antes desse script coloco por exemplo gedit?
<Giverny> sudo ou su -c " editor<- pode ser gedit, nano, pico.. -> caminho
<Giverny> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Giverny> su -c 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.list'
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<Giverny> sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.list
<Giverny> ...
<evisclei> pronto, abri.
<evisclei> agora como posso editar?
<Giverny> evisclei http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/configurando_o_lilo_e_o_grub.php
<evisclei> valeu.
<FredGeek> Giverny, no grub2 n tem + o menu.list
<Giverny> se for grub2
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Personalizando-o-Grub-2
<Giverny> resolvido.
<FredGeek> Giverny, da hora, ontem mesmo tive q fuçar nele, e n tinha o menu.lst
<Giverny> :)
<FredGeek> Giverny, qual seu preferido entre os 2 se tivesse q escolher. open suse ou fedora?
<Giverny> ishi
<Giverny> pra que aplicação você vai utilizar ele?
<FredGeek> tenho q usar + uma distro com rpm + yum pra estudar
<Giverny> vou falar com um try: try { archlinux, slackware }catch(exception e){ outras distros.. ehhee }
<Giverny> rpm centOS
<Giverny> ou redhat mesmo
<FredGeek> finally { debian }
<Giverny> lol
<FredGeek> eu consigo puxar o redhat 0800?
<Giverny> tem nego ai que burla
<Giverny> mas se quiser ficar na legalidade centOS
<FredGeek> centos é amigavel?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> tem gerenciador de pacotes
<FredGeek> qual diferença entre centos e fedora?
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> cara acho que centos
<Giverny> é como se fosse uma versão antiga e aberta do redhat
<Giverny> o fedora acho mais fraquinho
<Giverny> apesar de nunca ter usado fedora
<Giverny> (:
<shyko> Giverny: antiga e aberta não. CentOS é o RedHat recompilado.
<Giverny> shyko isso
<Giverny> só que não é paga
<Giverny> shyko e não tem as mesmas coisas do redhat na versão atual
<shyko> FredGeek: se quer usar uma RPM pra estudos, vai de CentOS
<Giverny> FredGeek tb prefiro
<shyko> Giverny: eles usam até mesmo o mesmo versionamento.. só não sei se ainda lançaram o CentOS 6, mas tá próximo
<Giverny> shyko é cara mas não é a atual sempre
<Giverny> shyko se não nego não pagaria o redhat
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> usaria só centOS
<Giverny> ficar com redhat só pelo suporte?
<Giverny> ...
<shyko> é... se bem que tem um monte de opção ae de hospedagem com CentOS
<FredGeek> shyko, ja vi um monte de site com centos
<Giverny> tem muito servidor centOS
<Giverny> mas se não for mexer nunca melhor debian
<Giverny> até um slackware da vida
<Giverny> acho que são mais estáveis
<Giverny> fora isso freebsd
<shyko> Giverny: tbm concordo
<FredGeek> Giverny, eu uso deb squeeze, tó kerendo uma com rpm só pra estudar
<FredGeek> já usei suse, mas em 1998 nem era open-suse
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> era só suse né
<FredGeek> era
<FredGeek> veio numa revista pc master se n me engano, vou nela q conheci o gnu/linux
<FredGeek> foi*
<Giverny> cara o windows deveria fazer 2 coisas
<Giverny> mudar esse cmd lixo pra um terminal de verdade
<Ricardo__> é um command porco
<FredGeek> Giverny, tem um tal de powershell agora
<Giverny> e mudar o filesystem que tá esse ntfs lixo desde versões antigas
<Ricardo__> atola o windows
<Ricardo__> um terminal praticamente inutil
<FredGeek> m$ devia abrir o código do windows de uma vez e cobrar só suporte
<FredGeek> mas isso n vai acontecer tão cedo
<Giverny> cara se ele mudasse o ntfs pra algo como o ext4
<Giverny> ou tux
<Giverny> mas nunca muda
<FredGeek> Giverny, ou tux?
<FredGeek> como assim ou tux
<Ricardo__> ou um hfs
<Giverny> ...
<FredGeek> Giverny, ? tux é o nome do pinguim e n de um sistema de arquivos
<FredGeek> Giverny, n entendi
<Giverny> http://tux3.org/
<FredGeek> nunca ouvi falar, e nunca ouvi ninguém recomendar
<Ricardo__> reiserfs
<Ricardo__> eu ja testei
<Ricardo__> agora xfs nunca usei
<FredGeek> reiserfs é famoso
<Giverny> FredGeek isso é que nem caviar
<Giverny> nunca vi nem comi só ouço falar
<Ricardo__> pra mim o reiser se saiu mais lento
<Giverny> ehehe
<FredGeek> reiser tb mundo conhece, agora tux3 kkkk
<Giverny> mas eu já comi ehauh
<Giverny> FredGeek man tem loucuras por ae
<Giverny> que ninguém nem viu na vida mas existem FredGeek
<Giverny> tipo o haiku que é beos agora
<Giverny> acho que se perguntar na rua
<Giverny> uns 3% da população deve saber o que é
<FredGeek> beos veio no cd com suse em 1998. acredita?
<FredGeek> q eu te falei q comprei na pc master
<Giverny> s
<Giverny> e é antigo
<Giverny> a internet surgiu no brasil aproximadamente em 95
<Giverny> 98 já tinha o haiku
<Ricardo__> as bbs
<Ricardo__> gegea
<FredGeek> haiku q isso?
<FredGeek> bbs era horrivel
<FredGeek> qq é haiku Giverny ?
<inklite_> Boas! Será que posso pedir uma ajuda em relação ao ubuntu 10.10? obrigado
<Giverny> http://www.haiku-os.org/
<Giverny> inklite_ só pôr a dúvida ai se for muito grande usa o paste
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<FredGeek> Giverny, é antigo isso? e ainda ta em versão alpha? ta parecendo o hurd
<Giverny> é o hurd dos tempos modernos
<Giverny> ehehe
<inklite_> Eu instalei o ubuntu 10.10 hoje, mas estou com dificuldades em instalar correctamente os drivers da ati mobility radeon, tanto os open source como os proprietários. Já vasculhei a net mas algumas coisas são demasiado técnicas ou mal explicadas. Já tentei várias coisas mas isto não está a funcionar correctamente...que posso fazer? Obrigado
<inklite_>  ati x700 (antiguinha)
<inklite_>  server glx vendor string: Chromium
<inklite_>  client glx vendor string: Chromium
<inklite_>  OpenGL vendor string: Humper
<inklite_>  ????
<Alex-Musicman> eu tava vendo aqui.. acho q o problema de o 3D no compiz não funcionar é a versão dos pacotes do 8.04, pois no 10.04 já pega de boa com o driver opensource
<FredGeek> Giverny, esse haiku é micro kernel?
<Alex-Musicman> 3D sempre foi um lance meio tensu
<Giverny> cara FredGeek acho que ele é tão fácil de instalar como o windows
<Alex-Musicman> alex-desktop% glxinfo|grep render
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glAreTexturesResident!
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glGenTextures!
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glIsTexture!
<FredGeek> Giverny, n foi isso q perguntei
<FredGeek> deixa pra la hehe
<Giverny> FredGeek ah sim do kernel
<Alex-Musicman> bom... pelo menos a aceleração de coisas com o opengl ta funcionando de boa
<Giverny> FredGeek acho que é micro
<Alex-Musicman> só o compiz q não rola
<Giverny> FredGeek tava vendo o slideshow dele
<Giverny> FredGeek http://www.haiku-os.org/slideshows/haiku-tour
<inklite_> Giverny, viu o paste?
<inklite_> não sei se coloquei correctamente
<Giverny> inklite_ link do paste?
<inklite_> não...eu estava noutro canal e fiz lá a pergunta, mas como ninguém ajudou vim para este. Fiz copy paste da dúvida que coloquei lá...
<Giverny> ok
<Giverny> inklite_ onde você viu a instalação dos drivers?
<Giverny> inklite_ e achou dificil?
<inklite_> são contraditórios. Não percebi se instalo os open source ou directamente da ati e depois executo no terminal
<Giverny> inklite_ seguinte no ubuntu existem 3 formas de instalar um programa
<Giverny> 4
<Giverny> inklite_ uma forma é o synaptic
<inklite_> synaptic não dá
<Giverny> a outra
<inklite_> o catalyst center não funciona
<Giverny> é o gerenciador de pacotes no terminal
<inklite_> nem a aceleração 3d
<inklite_> ok, terminal
<Giverny> apt-get -y install nomedopacote
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install nomedopacote ou su -c 'apt-get -y install nomedopacote'
<Giverny> se você digitar apt-get e pressionar o enter
<Giverny> você vai ver toda forma de uso do apt-get e como utilizar o apt-get
<Giverny> se não conseguir pode tentar baixar um pacote .deb pro ubuntu
<Giverny> e dar dois cliques nele
<Giverny> é outra forma
<Giverny> ou por compilação
<Giverny> por compilação é a mais complicada porque você vai direto no source
<inklite_> sim,sim, eu já fiz isso, mas no final falta sempre qualquer coisa. Por exemplo, instalei no terminal os drivers da ati. Depois supostamente tinha que fazer aticonfig --initial mas diz-me que o comando não existe, fui ver e explica que não está instalado correctamente. Mas eu segui os passos....
<Giverny> e tem que satisfazer as dependências
<inklite_> pois...
<Guest97342> Giverny: eu tenho o haiku instalado numa vm aqui
<Giverny> Porcks :}
<Giverny> inklite_ tentou aticonfig--initial
<Giverny> ?
<inklite_> sim
<Giverny> sem o espaço e com?
<inklite_> mas não reconhce o comando
<inklite_> ambos
<Giverny> me mostra o tutorial que você seguiu
<inklite_> mas por exemplo...como é que eu vejo qual é o driver que está a ser utilizado neste momento?
<Giverny> modprobe -l
<Giverny> modprobe -l |grep ati
<Giverny> vai mostrar o da sua placa
<Giverny> lsmod acho que vai listar os que ce tá usando atualmente
<Giverny> bom pode ter outra forma gráfica ae mas não uso
<inklite_> Giverny, estou neste passo kms with radeon
<inklite_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<omelete> é aticonfig --initial
<omelete> cm espaço
<inklite_> pois...eu fiz isso, mas já fiz purge ao que tinha instalado e estou a começar de novo com este tutorial acima colocado...
<inklite_> é que eu queria tirar a porcaria do microsoft, e usar só isto
<inklite_> obrigado pela paciencia
<Giverny> inklite_ é assim mesmo
<Giverny> inklite_ só ter um pouco de paciência que você larga o windão ehehe
<Giverny> inklite_ no começo é dificil mesmo
<inklite_> :) ok
<Giverny> :D
<inklite_> se eu fizer glfxinfo | grep vendor
<inklite_> neste momento aparece uma coisa que não tem nada a ver!
<inklite_> e pelos vistos tenho que colocar #
<inklite_> sudo nano /etc/default/grub.
<inklite_> #
<inklite_> Add radeon.modeset=1 to the end of the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=.
<inklite_> mas esse ficheiro está vazio
<Giverny> inklite_ ce já tentou usar o envy?
<inklite_> sim, também não reconhceu
<inklite_> acho que é por a placa já ser antiga...
<inklite_> eu de inicio tentei os processos de usar o fglrx que supostamente já daria suporte, mas acho que fiz cagada atrás de cagada
<Giverny> hahuha
<Giverny> inklite_ qual o modelo da sua placa ati?
<inklite_> mobility radeon x 700 pci 128 mb
<Giverny> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Driver-Radeon#Instalando_o_driver
<Giverny> vê se ajuda
<Giverny> tem até um exemplo do xorg pra uma x700
<Giverny> talvez te ajude
<inklite_> fogo! bem simples! eu andei a tarde toda à procura de algo assim!!!
<inklite_> Obrigado!
<Giverny> ehehe
<inklite_> Vou tentar e depois comunico
<inklite_> :)
<inklite_> Obrigado mesmo!
<omelete> tem suporte ainda pra essa placa?
<Giverny> omelete capaz se ele suportava em kernel anteriores
<omelete> fala o proprietário
<inklite_> Giverny....problemas, segui os passos, mas agora pede-me para editar o xorg.conf, mas o ficheiro não tem nada...
<omelete> atic... --initial q gera o xorg.conf
<Giverny> inklite_ faz o que o omelete falou gera o xorg.conf
<Giverny> :)
<Alex-Musicman> o aticonfig só funciona com o driver proprietário.. sem ele não tem esse comando
<Alex-Musicman> aí pra gerar o xorg.conf é X -configure
<omelete> Xorg -configure então
<Alex-Musicman> isso
<Giverny> FredGeek veio tou parando com o java
<inklite_> só xorg -configure ?
<Alex-Musicman> mas creio que os ubuntus mais recentes não é mt necessário o xorg
<Alex-Musicman> X -configure (com o caps ativo)
<inklite_> realmente tá lá um ficheiro X    Será esse
<inklite_> ok
<inklite_> vou tentar
<Alex-Musicman> mas vc precisa desligar o modo gráfico se nãm me engano
<inklite_> assim não consigo seguir os passos do tutorial, certo? :):) não vejo
<omelete> links
<inklite_> deu isto
<inklite_> Fatal server error:
<inklite_> Server is already active for display 0
<inklite_> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<inklite_> 	and start again.
<inklite_> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<inklite_> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<inklite_>  for help.
<inklite_>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<inklite_> Giverny.... o omelete falou o que? gerar um? ou instalar os proprietários?
<Giverny> gerar um xorg
<Giverny> .conf
<inklite_> Isto é cá uma confusão. Há sempre entraves
<inklite_> :(
<Giverny> cara que chato hardware antigo
<Giverny> =/
<inklite_> mesmo
<Giverny> sempre dá um pepino com suporte
<Alex-Musicman> inklite_: pra usar esse comando, tem q desligar o gdm
<inklite_> se eu desligar o gdm ele empanca-me (acho eu)
<inklite_> ecra preto com algumas letras
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<inklite_> eu posso escrever mas ele nao assume nada
<Alex-Musicman> tem q estar no modo texto pra fazer isso
<inklite_> e que comandos faço no modo texto...?
<inklite_> mas tem que haver um ficheiro com as informações da placa, algum ficheiro para usado no startup, certo? Será que o xorg caiu em desuso?
<omelete> X -configure
<Alex-Musicman> X -configure
<omelete> lol
<Alex-Musicman> depois disso é só cp -f xorg.conf.net /etc/X11/
<Alex-Musicman> ops
<Alex-Musicman> * xorg.conf.new
<inklite_> pronto então faço sudo stop gdm
<inklite_> e depois?
<inklite_> para ir para o modo texto como disse o omolete
<inklite_> como gero um xorg lá?    desculpem se só digo palhaçada mas ainda estou mesmo no início....
<omelete> ctrl+alt+1, ctrl+c, acho q vai matar o atual processo
<omelete> ctrl+alt+7 pra voltar pra cá
<omelete> se ñ der certo
<Known_problems> indicacao de um bom client torrent para gnome ?
<Porcks> Known_problems: deluge
<Known_problems> Porcks, thanks.
<FredGeek> alguém sabe o pq do /sys? a vantagem dele em relação ao /proc?
<FredGeek> o /sys e /proc n seriam a mesma coisa? pq inventaram essa moda?
<inklite> omolete...crashou com o stop gdm. tive que reboot
<inklite> sou um caso perdido né? :)
<Detch> inklite, ja tentou criar o xorg com o comando X -configure
<Detch> ?
<inklite> sim
<inklite> mas não deixa
<Giverny> FredGeek adoção de padrão mesmo
<inklite> diz fatal server error
<Giverny> FredGeek viadagem
<inklite> server is already active for display 0
<Alex-Musicman> eu num exijo mta coisa de torrent não.. o transmission tá de bom tamanho pra mim
<FredGeek> a q isso veio, lógico q tem uma resposta plausível
<Giverny> segundo alguns é que o /proc tá se tornando obsoleto FredGeek
<FredGeek> Giverny, aonde ta isso? vi q o /proc/pci q ta obsoleto, o /proc inteiro?
<Alex-Musicman> inklite: então reinicia o PC, quando aparecer as opções de boot, tenta botar no recovery mode (não sei se ainda tem isso nas novas versões)
<Giverny> FredGeek http://blog.welrbraga.eti.br/?p=94
<Giverny> explicação toda ae
<Giverny> Este diretório não está no /proc e sim no /sys que uma nova especificação e cuja tendencia é tornar o /proc obsoleto muito em breve.
<Giverny> FredGeek provavelmente vai ser tudo /sys
<Giverny> futuramente
<Alex-Musicman> ainda bem q não vai ser tudo em /sis :P
<FredGeek> Giverny, aonde ta q o /proc vai estar obsoleto?
<Alex-Musicman> aí iria virar uma merlin
<FredGeek> n vi isso no site q vc passou n
<Alex-Musicman> ou um /via
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, do q vc ta falando? /SYS é de system, n do chipset SIS
<Giverny> ctrl +f e procura /sys
<Alex-Musicman> eu sei
<Alex-Musicman> é zoeira
<FredGeek> Alex-Musicman, ah
<FredGeek> Giverny, ja fiz isso
<Alex-Musicman> acho q /sis e /via seria o link simbólico para /dev/null :P
<inklite> Giverny, omolete, alex-musicman...obrigado.Vou descansar o cerebro. Amanhã tento de novo. Obrigado pela paciencia!
<FredGeek> Giverny, achei aqui, mas ta falando do net, q vai se tornar obsoleto no proc
<Alex-Musicman> flw
 * Alex-Musicman cutuca em Yutaka
<Yutaka> sorry boy?
<Alex-Musicman> Oo
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: <3
<Yutaka> is not allowed '<3'
<Alex-Musicman> loll
<Alex-Musicman> bot mode on
<Alex-Musicman> alex@main:~$ <3
<Alex-Musicman> -bash: 3: No such file or directory
<Alex-Musicman> haehueahuaehuhe
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman:~# sorry?
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> off
<Alex-Musicman> Oo
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: vc ta bem?
<Yutaka> sim estou otima e vc?
<Alex-Musicman> tb xD
<Yutaka> Alex-Musicman:~# :)
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: aquele treco do 3D até q o driver opensource tem, mas pelo menos no 8.04 não to conseguindo rolar acho q por causa de 3 conflitos..
<FredGeek> Giverny, eles inventaram o /sys pra ser + uma coisa pra vc ter q aprender pra passar na prova. só pode
<Alex-Musicman> tipo q o opengl até rola, mas o compiz não
<pqatsi> nossa, como assim?
<pqatsi> tem suporte gl e nao tem suporte a composite
 * pqatsi ja diz que isso n existe
<Alex-Musicman> pqatsi: vai entender
<Alex-Musicman> o 10.04 pega o compiz
<Alex-Musicman> mas não to curtindo mt usar essas novas versões do ubuntu
<Yutaka> vou ler as coisas desandou ¬¬
<Yutaka> mmm
<omelete> compiz crap
<Yutaka> veio que nem uma bomba,   e detonou o clima, logo tipo verde :S
<Alex-Musicman> esses são os 3 conflitos:
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glAreTexturesResident!
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glGenTextures!
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glIsTexture!
<Alex-Musicman> o glxgears até ta rodando acelerado as engrenagens.. só de vez enquando q da umas agarradas
<Yutaka> afk, tenho que combinar as cores com um treco verde ¬¬
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: ainda está tentando desenvolver a nova versão do emesene?
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> é para um site
<Alex-Musicman> ah tah
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Giverny> quem tá desenvolvendo algo ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> FredGeek larguei java man
<Giverny> FredGeek java é retrógrado
<Giverny> ehhe
<FredGeek> Giverny, to falando da prova lpic 1
<FredGeek> Giverny, n da scjp 6
<Giverny> humm
<Giverny> eu nem tava vendo
<Giverny> tou vendo o andré marques dando uma chapuleta na natália
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> FredGeek tou disperso
<omelete> alguém cita um gerenciador de arquivo desconhecido ai
<FredGeek> se ele é desconhecido então ninguém conhece
<Giverny> além do thunar e o nautilus
<FredGeek> entrou em loop infinito ai
<Giverny> :{
<Giverny> Dolphin
<Giverny> Gnome commander
<omelete> testei o rox e emelfm hj
<Giverny> konqueror
<omelete> procurando outros
<Giverny> krusader
<Giverny> midnight commander
<Giverny> pcman
<Giverny> Xfe
<omelete> midnight é linha de comando, nem tentei
<Giverny> dfm
<Giverny> gfile
<omelete> try out esse xfe e dfm
<Giverny> gentoo
<Giverny> GMC
<Giverny> ..
<omelete> só uma tela com as pastas esse dfm
<omelete> bem simples
<Porcks> alguem ja converteu uma partição ext3 pra ext4?
<omelete> gostei desse xfe
<omelete> usaloei
<FredGeek> Porcks, a diferença é o parametro -j e o arquivo .journal
<FredGeek> Porcks, sem perigo de perder o arquivo pode converter
<Porcks> FredGeek: como converte?
<FredGeek> google
<FredGeek> la tem
<FredGeek> foca linux tb tem
<Porcks> FredGeek: bzl
<FredGeek> na boa
<FredGeek> Porcks, no foca só tem de ext2 pra 3... da mto desatualizado o guia foca linux
<FredGeek> Porcks, qdo achar mostra aqui pra mim pros outros verem
<Porcks> FredGeek: achei um aqui mano
<Porcks> so to esperando um download acabar pra usar
<Porcks> FredGeek: pq tem q estar desmontada a partição
<FredGeek> Porcks, do 2 pro 3 n precisa desmontar
<FredGeek> Porcks, talvez seja pq do 3 pro 4  possa estar sendo acessada por nenhum processo
<FredGeek> Porcks, n sei converter pois ja uso o ext4
<Porcks> FredGeek: então cara instalei a versão 9.04 do ubuntu nesse pc q uso e de la pra cá só fui atualizando pelas atualizações automáticas nunca formatei
<FredGeek> Porcks, só
<Porcks> FredGeek: e naquela epoca num tinha ext4
<FredGeek> Porcks, a ja tinha com certeza, talvez o ubuntu n tinha a opção
<SuBmUnDo> Notebook-Edition380-Atom-D425-2GB-HD-320GB-Windows7, tirando o windows e colocando o ubuntu, o notebook por R$ 900,00 ta bom o preço?
<FredGeek> SuBmUnDo, ja vi um atom q agarra até pra rodar video no youtube, e o problema é com o processador, n é memo nem disco nem nada
<Daekdroom> Se for usar Linux, que tem um plugin Flash extremamente porco, não vai rodar mesmo.
<SuBmUnDo> FredGeek, Daekdroom, valeu, vi no site do walmart, mas por exemplo qual seria um configuracao ideal?
<Daekdroom> O meu Core 2 Duo E4300 engasgava ao rodar qualquer vídeo do YouTube em Fullscreen no Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> Qualquer Core i3 já deve dar conta do recado.
<FredGeek> Atom engasga no youtube no windows!
<SuBmUnDo> nao vou deixar windows
<FredGeek> SuBmUnDo, qualquer coisa menos processador de super nintendo ta bom
<FredGeek> SuBmUnDo, dual core pra cima
<Daekdroom> Se a placa de vídeo for Nvidia e usar o driver proprietário, eu acho que tem aceleração para vídeos em Flash.
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehehehe
<Daekdroom> Não tenho toda certeza.
<SuBmUnDo> vou pesquisar mais entao
<FredGeek> por 900 reais vc n acha atom com placa da nvidia nem aqui nem na finlandia
<FredGeek> atom é lento, feito pra netbook barato
<Daekdroom> De fato.
<victor__> Ola pessoal, tô no windows agora, pq o meu ubuntu naum inicia no modo gráfico... como posso fazer pra restaurar o modo gráfico e naum texto?
<FredGeek> Giverny, tai?
<Giverny> FredGeek tou
<Giverny> tou abandonando o java cara
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> parada agora é ruby / scale
<Giverny> e go!
<Giverny> chega de variável tipada e burra
<Giverny> função burra
<FredGeek> Giverny, vc trabalha com java?
<Giverny> retrógrada
<Giverny> FredGeek fiz umas 3 porcarias ae
<Giverny> pra redes
<FredGeek> pra redes?
<Giverny> sim
<FredGeek> como assim
<SuBmUnDo> Notebook Qbex Intel® Core™ i3 370M, 4GB, HD 500GB, LED 14.1'' Widescreen, Wireless, Webcam, HDMI - Linux
<FredGeek> graduação?
<Giverny> tipo verificiar se o pc tá com a rede
<Giverny> off
<Giverny> ou on
<Giverny> bobagens do tipo
<Giverny> só que em dialog
<FredGeek> Giverny, dialog + java?
<Giverny> sim
<FredGeek> q salada eim
<Giverny> nem é
<Giverny> java roda em tudo
<Giverny> só é pesado
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<FredGeek> Giverny, eu estudei java 2 anos e meio, sei como q é
<FredGeek> Giverny, mas pra fazer só isso com script em bash vc faria mto + rápido e prático
<Giverny> FredGeek http://paste.ubuntu.com/561178/
<Giverny> windows não rola bash
<Giverny> eheh
<Giverny> e como a maioria dos usuários usa windows tinha que ser em java mesmo
<FredGeek> Giverny, qq tem esse código?
<Giverny> dialog about
<FredGeek> Giverny, sei, mas qq tem?
<Giverny> dá pra fazer maiores com conexão ao banco etc
<Giverny> então
<Giverny> java fio do teto
<FredGeek> Giverny, então oq? n entendi o pq de ter postado?
<Giverny> FredGeek te mostrar como era..
<Giverny> mas tipo public static void main(String[] args) {
<Giverny> acho isso burrice cara
<FredGeek> Giverny, mostrar como era oq veio?
<Giverny> os programas
<Giverny> FredGeek acorda veio ce tá dormindo
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> FredGeek olha pra que declarar que a function vai ter uma string
<Giverny> ou que é public
<Giverny> ou que é void
<FredGeek> Giverny, vc n mostrou nada ai, só um dialog com um panel 1 actionListener e um button. qq  vc fez demais de diferente ai? nada
<Giverny> muito burro o java FredGeek
<Giverny> FredGeek sim tu quer o que
<Giverny> um programa da microsoft
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> não tem paste pra por o resto do código
<Giverny> quer um git?
<FredGeek> Giverny, só acho q vc ta tirando onda com mixaria
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> não man
<Giverny> eu abandonei
<Giverny> tou usando ruby
<Giverny> agora
<Giverny> ;@
<Giverny> class fredgeek
<Giverny> def fredgeek
<Giverny> puts "Fred is Geek!"
<Giverny> end
<Giverny> end
<Giverny> morreu
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> quer criar objeto FredGeek?!
<Giverny> fredgeek = fredgeek.new
<Giverny> done
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> FredGeek mais fast leve
<Giverny> roda em quase todos os so do mobile até o desktop FredGeek
<victor__> Ola pessoal, meu ubuntu naum inicia em modo grafico!
<victor__> somente em texto
<Giverny> victor__ sua placa de vídeo é antiga?!
<ptl> victor__: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<victor__> Giverny Não eh uma GeForce 7100 GS, tava td normal, instalei o driver da placa de video blz, mas o splash de inicialização fisou sem qualidade, daxo q mechi em alguma coisa no xorg... o ubuntu soh inicia em modo texto agora
<Giverny> (:
<victor__> O splas de inicialização está horrível
<victor__> xeio de textos e a logo do ubuntu ficou sem qualidade tb!
<Giverny> victor__ tenta isso http://giofilth.wordpress.com/2010/07/13/corrigindo-a-tela-de-carregamento-do-ubuntu-10-04/
<Daekdroom> Isso é um bug que é normal se usar o driver proprietário das placas Nvidia
<FredGeek> victor__, vc n pode usar framebuffer + driver proprietário da nvidia juntos
<FredGeek> victor__, se foi isso q vc fez vc deve desabilitar o framebuffer
<FredGeek> victor__, se n foi isso tente recompilar o driver da nvidia
<ptl> ou remover o /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<victor__> FredGeek creio q foi isso q fiz... vou mandar o tuto q eu segui
<ptl> já que o X atual funciona sem ele
<FredGeek> faz isso q o ptl disse pra vc conseguir entrar no X já q n tem costuma com TTY
<victor__> FredGeek Instalei o driver segundo este tuto http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=69789.0
<victor__> FredGeek cmo faço isso?
<FredGeek> eu uso o driver proprietário
<FredGeek> sudo sh nomedodriver
<FredGeek> e vai respondendo aos dialogos
<victor__> FredGeek jah usei o driver proprietario, mas o video ficou sem qualidade... efeitos do compiz cortados.... instalei esse do tuto e continuou a mesma coisa, videos em dvd cortados no meio e td mais
<efraimmarcatto> alguém sabe o dia do FLISOL?
<FredGeek> victor__, eu uso o proprietário sem problemas, ou sua placa ta com pau, ou seu xorg.conf ta mal configurado, ou talvez vc nem tenha usado o driver proprietário
<FredGeek> só pq vc instalou o proprietário n ker dizer q vc o usou no X. pode nem ter o referenciado no xorg.conf, e usado o nativo sem saber
<victor__> FredGeek cmo posso configurar pra deixar td blz?
<FredGeek> puxa o proprietario e instala
<Giverny> FredGeek http://tiny.cc/jlfg2
<Giverny> se liga ae
<victor__> mas e o driver q eu instalei do site da nvidia?
<victor__> num vai dar conflito?
<FredGeek> no final ele pergunta se ker atualizar o xorg.conf e escolha YES
<victor__> FredGeek instalo o proprietario pelos drivers de hardware?
<FredGeek> victor__, uai, driver é de hardware, driver de software n existe, existe?
<victor__> FredGeek hahaha.... ok sakei, mas eh q agora to no recovery mode e o video foi desabilitado, logo diz msg "Não há drivers proprietarios em usso no sistema"
<victor__> FredGeek Vou reiniciar e jah volto ok?
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-02
<victor__> FredGeek Voltei
<victor__> FredGeek o Ubuntu ainda naum inciou em modo grafico (consegui resolver o problema do splash)
<victor__> no boot aparece uma tela igual ao terminal me pedindo a senha e login do sistema
<FredGeek> victor__, instala o proprietario denovo e no final responda YES
<FredGeek> só isso
<victor__> to em recovery mode
<FredGeek> victor__, pq ta em recovery mode?
<victor__> FredGeek pq naum to conseguindo entrar no modo normal (o grafico naum inicia e sim texto)
<FredGeek> victor__, pois é mas vc vai ter q baixar o proprietario
<FredGeek> apaga o arquivo /etc/xorg.conf e entra no modo normal e usa o X pra puxar o driver ou usa algum navegador de console pra puxar ele e compila
<victor__> mas qdo vou em Sistema > Administração > Drivers Adicionais a janela diz q naum tenho drivers proprietarios no sistema
<victor__> FredGeek como faço? apago na unha? como uso o X pra puxar o driver? compilar? desculpa mas sou novo no linux =D
<FredGeek> victor__, da mesma forma q vc instala novos drivers da nvidia no windows
<FredGeek> victor__, vai no site da nvidia e puxa
<victor__> FredGeek sim jah baixei o driver do site da nvidia
<FredGeek> victor__, pois é, executa ele mata o X primeiro
<victor__> como "mato" o X?
<FredGeek> sudo services gdm3 stop
<FredGeek> ou só gdm
<victor__> ah tah ok
<victor__> vou reiniciar
<victor__> desde jah obrigado!
<FredGeek> victor__, vc tem q ler pelo menos o básico de linux, senão fica dificil vc fazer qq coisa
<Alex-Musicman> lorenabosso: Oo
<Porcks> FredGeek: e ai fred deu certo aqui mano
<jaypur> algm aki entende de joomla???
<jaypur> estou tentando instalar aqui mas nao esta indo
<jaypur> algm pode me ajudar por favor???
<DistroGentoo> instale o drupal
<FredGeek> Porcks, quais comandos usou?
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, obrigado pela ajuda
<Porcks> tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/dev-name
<DistroGentoo> o joomla ja esta instalado ou não  ?
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, estou tentando instalar, mas no penultimo passo ele nao vai para o fim
<jaypur> e nao instala
<jaypur> fica na mesma tela
<jaypur> penultimo passo
<Porcks> FredGeek: olha o site ai http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<DistroGentoo> hum
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: segue ai algo que podes te ajudar http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,59997.0.html
<jaypur> n ta passando da configuracao
<jaypur> eu to instalando em um servidor privado
<jaypur> acho que o joomla soh entra em servidores linux?
<DistroGentoo> não
<jaypur> eh compativel com windows???
<DistroGentoo> mais um outro http://www.htmlstaff.org/ver.php?id=5551
<DistroGentoo> sim é
<jaypur> apache
<jaypur> o meu eh windows server
<Giverny> jaypur sumida
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> Giverny, eai vc tb hein
<jaypur> Giverny, to tentando colocar joomla e nao ta passando da tela de configuracao
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, tudo ta certo mas quando coloco proximo em configuracao ele nao finalzia
<DistroGentoo> tem os requisitos que assim ele pede
<DistroGentoo> pow no windows
<DistroGentoo> ta de sacanagem
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, entao, o joomla nao roda em windows server?
<jaypur> nem drupal?
<DistroGentoo> claro que roda
<DistroGentoo> os dois
<jaypur> entao pq vc ta falando mal de windows
<jaypur> nao ta funcionando a isntalacao do joomla e fiz tudo corretamente
<DistroGentoo> rapaz na boa
<DistroGentoo> respeito quem usa o Windows
<jaypur> Giverny, acho que o cidadao nao me conhece....
<DistroGentoo> mais não gosto de fato desta platamerda
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, cara to usando windows server por umas coisas aqui que estou testando
 * Monarquista 0o
<DistroGentoo> ok
<DistroGentoo> desculpa
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, e vc nao deveria pensar desta forma pq todos os sistemas tem seus prós e contras...
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: tem razão
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, e se vc fica de nojo ou repulsa por um sistema vc nunca irá poder criar e aprimorar outro
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: ja usei muito essa bosta
 * Monarquista discriminação é uma das atitudes mais tolas e nojentas que existem no mundo... AFF! :S
<jaypur> bom no momento estou tentando resolver problema com joomla se algm puder me ajudar alem do DistroGentoo agradeco
<jaypur> pq ateh agora n achamos respostas
<Giverny> cara joomla roda em qualquer webserver que tenha suporte ao php
<Giverny> não importa se é Solaris
<DistroGentoo> eu ja disse isso a ele
<Giverny> rodando a engine
<jaypur> ta
<jaypur> otimo
<jaypur> mas nao ta finalizando a instalacao
<Giverny> ainda mais que a m$ já adotou o php
<FredGeek> boa noite a todos, vou nessa pq amanhã é dia de ralar. t+
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Giverny> flw FredGeek
<jaypur> nao esta finalizando a instalacao o joomla
<jaypur> eu clico em proximo e ele nao vai
<DistroGentoo> saiu o novo canal do windows dentro do Ubuntu rsrsrs boa
 * Monarquista TROLL DETECTED... ¬¬
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, a quanto tempo vc esta usando linux????
<jaypur> algm me ajuda com joomla por favor???
<DistroGentoo> eu tenho pouco tempo
<DistroGentoo> desde 2000
<Giverny> jaypur qual o problema com o joomla
<Giverny> cara
<jaypur> Giverny, eu to no penultimo passo, antes do FIM ai eu completo tudo, coloco proximo e nao vai
<Giverny> fio preciso de detalhes isso tá muito vago
<Giverny> nem sei que passos você tá seguindo
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> jaypur não tem segredo executa o nuke no phpmyadmin
<jaypur> quando chega no passo 6. configuracao, ele nao passa disso
<Giverny> faz as configs no config.php
<jaypur> eu to instalando em servidor privado
<Giverny> e ai ban! tá pronto ehehe
<jaypur> onde ta o config no joomla
<jaypur> que pasta
<Giverny> config.php
<DistroGentoo> ou pelo xampp
<Giverny> http://www.joomlatutorials.com/
<jaypur> onde ta que pasta o config.php
<jaypur> eu pus tudo certo cara nas n ta finalizando
<Giverny> se não tá finalizando é porque falta algo jaypur
<Giverny> alguma config que você não realizou
<Giverny> :(
<jaypur> mas ele nao notifica????
<jaypur> axo que eh o register globals
<jaypur> axo que jah sei
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, tai?
<jaypur> agora posso conversar
<DistroGentoo> oi
<DistroGentoo> sem problemas
<DistroGentoo> não fique chateado comigo
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, a quanto tempo está no linux?
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, nem to rlx
<DistroGentoo> por minha opinião
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, jah fui igual a vc
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, linuxjay.blogspot.com
<jaypur> ;)
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: desde 2000
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, vc joga algum jogo?
<DistroGentoo> ja joguei alguns
<DistroGentoo> inacreditavel WoW
<jaypur> vc trabalha com alguns softwares que nao rodam em linux???
<DistroGentoo> prea falar a verdade não
<DistroGentoo> todos linux
<DistroGentoo> so o jogo que foi emulado mesmo
<jaypur> entendi
<jaypur> pq eu preciso do windows
<DistroGentoo> pelo Crossover
<jaypur> pq preciso de softwares que nao rodam no linux
<DistroGentoo> ta certo
<jaypur> eh um sistema ruim
<jaypur> porem
<jaypur> nao tem com
<DistroGentoo> vc vai gerenciar websites
<jaypur> nao ha escolha
<DistroGentoo> CMS
<jaypur> estou vendo a melhor opcao para web
<jaypur> em relação ao meu site
<jaypur> trabalho com design
<DistroGentoo> ja testou o drupal
<Giverny> apache + mysql + jquery + javascript + xml + xhtml + html
<Giverny> + php
<Giverny> melhor opção pra web ever
<Giverny> ehehe
<DistroGentoo> ohhhhhh
<DistroGentoo> sei sei
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, estou tentando isntalar
<jaypur> todos os cms possiveis
<jaypur> pq fikei parado concentrado apenas em html css
<jaypur> chegou a hora de ver esses gerenciadores
<DistroGentoo> são bons
<jaypur> preciso tornar meu site mais dinamico
<DistroGentoo> se vocÊ mora no Rio de Janeiro terá um evento muito interessante
<jaypur> se depender vo criar o proprimo template
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, conte-me mais
<DistroGentoo> A idéia do Hack'n Rio surgiu quando os entusiastas de diversas comunidades de Software Livre se encontravam nos eventos promovidos pelo  estado do Rio de Janeiro, e sempre chegavam a uma mesma conclusão: está na hora de convergir. Convergir todos os eventos específicos de cada comunidade em um só grande evento, falar e fazer sobre tudo que se vê de novidades em cada tecnologia livre adotada no Rio
<Giverny> man parada é html5 ever
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, onde vc vai ser
<Giverny> só usar o modernizer do paul irish
<jaypur> Giverny, to ligado
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> <audio></audio>
<Giverny> advanced tags
<Giverny> :D
<DistroGentoo> * Quando? 8 e 9 de abril de 2011     * Onde? Cidade Universitária da UFRJ, na Ilha do Fundão     * Quantas palestras? 28     * Quantos mini-cursos? 8     * E o que mais? Muita mão na massa com 2 salas abertas para hackfests, como Arduino Hack Day!
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, site?
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: http://hacknrio.org/br/palestras
<jaypur> nossa preciso toamr banho
<jaypur> vou dexar upando os documentos aki de isntalacao jah jah e vo tomar banho
<jaypur> Em breve
<jaypur> lol
<Giverny> hack in rio o louco
<Giverny> eheh
<jaypur> eu n sei hakia
<jaypur> mas sei programar e tal
<jaypur> e tb sei sobre arduino
<jaypur> conheco a galera do gnu graf
<Giverny> eu detesto rótulo
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> Giverny, comoa ssim
<Giverny> nego vai no site detona ele com injection
<Giverny> query string
<Giverny> bobagens do tipo
<Giverny> e fala que é hacker
<Giverny> meu ovo nem cracker eles são
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> só se for creamcracker
<Giverny> o biscoito fortaleza
<jaypur> ahahahaha
<DistroGentoo> kkk
<DistroGentoo> essa é boa
<Giverny> o cara é hacker não coda uma linha de c
<Giverny> nunca ouviu falar de ruby
<Giverny> scale
<Giverny> .net
<Giverny> desconhece tudo
<Giverny> e se acha hacker
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> isso chamo de cerca frango
<DistroGentoo> ruby e o supremo de java
<Giverny> o cara que tá ali esperando a oportunidade
<jyooruje> o/
<Giverny> roda um synflood DdoS
<Giverny> e quer ser chamado de hacker
<Giverny> fdp
<Giverny> sabe nem a sintaxe direito
<Giverny> vários exploit em perl por ae só 1% dos caras que usam sabe o que é perl
<Giverny> eehhe
<Giverny> esculaxo mesmo
<Giverny> DistroGentoo ruby é melhor que java falo na cara dura assim
<Giverny> ehehe
<DistroGentoo> biscoito fortaleza foi foda
<DistroGentoo> ta doido
<Giverny> o que faz o java melhor que o ruby
<Giverny> DistroGentoo
<Giverny> ?
<DistroGentoo> não
<DistroGentoo> entendeu errado
<DistroGentoo> lê de novo
<Giverny> ah sim
<Giverny> ehehe
<DistroGentoo> frameworks Ruby ON Rails
<Monarquista> Boa noite barna_
<DistroGentoo> #rubyonrails
<DistroGentoo> http://www.rubyonrails.pro.br/comunidade
<jaypur> galera jah volto
<jaypur> pra conversar com vcs
<jaypur> vo toma banho
<jaypur> Giverny, tai
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, tai?
<kaian> Boa Noite
<DistroGentoo> opa
<DistroGentoo> diz ai
<kaian> Alguem sabe se da pra ocultar os programas do menu
<novato_br> alguem q tem algum problema ae no ubuntu
<novato_br> quero ajudar resolver
<novato_br> toh sem nd pra fazer
<novato_br> aheuaheuae
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, resolvi o problema
<efraimmarcatto> OI
<efraimmarcatto> alguém de campinas sp ai?
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, trokei de server coloquei linux e consegui editar o php.ini agora to tentando instalar o drupal
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: é
<DistroGentoo> show
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, so que n ta conseguindo conectar ao database o drupal
<efraimmarcatto> eu quero ir no FLISOL CAMPINAS
<jaypur> jah sei
<jaypur> pronto
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, windows é uma desgraça mesmo mas fazer oq eu ainda necessito
<kaian> instalei o KDE no ubuntu , so que fico uma bagunça programa do KDE misturado com Gnome
<DistroGentoo> rsrs
<kaian> alguem ae sabe resolver
<DistroGentoo> não irei pertubar você com minha opinião
<Yutaka> remova o gnome
<kaian> yutaka , mais gosto de usar os 2
<Yutaka> entao nao reclama ;)
<kaian> so nao queria ver os programas misturados
<kaian> kkk
<Yutaka> abra o editor de menu do kde
<Yutaka> remova as coisas do gnome
<Yutaka> pronto
<Yutaka> away
<kaian> mais como edito esse menu
<novato_br> jaypur:  tu mexe com drupal?{
<novato_br> e o gits?
<novato_br> tu mexe?
<jaypur> gits nao
<jaypur> novato_br, to aprendendo a mexer isntalei agora
<jaypur> oq eh gits
<novato_br> um gerenciador de conteudo como o drupal
<jaypur> nao ouvi falar, vc tem o site ai???
<novato_br> perae, acho q errei a sigla
<Giverny> kaian só arrume problemas que possa resolver
<Giverny> sozinho
<Giverny> ehehe
<kaian> kkk
<novato_br> jaypur: eskeci mesmo
<jaypur> hahahaha
<jaypur> Giverny, resolvi o problema
<Giverny> boa
<Giverny> !!!
<jaypur> Giverny, problema era o servidor mesmo
<novato_br> jaypur:  mto dificil de mexer no drupal?
<jaypur> novato_br, comecei a 3 minutos atras
<novato_br> heehe
<jaypur> tem algm ai???
<Giverny> jaypur fala
<jaypur> Giverny, to mexendo aqui em drupal, joomla e word
<jaypur> to gostnado do drupal
<jaypur> e axo ke irei gostar do word
<jaypur> isso eh normal???
<jaypur> Giverny, vc gosta de joomla???
<jaypur> pq n achei lah essas coisas praticas nao viu
<Giverny> eu não eu uso uma ide com php
<Giverny> e fun
<Giverny> eheh
<jaypur> vc sabe de drupal?
<Giverny> php + jquery + css + ...
<Giverny> cara sei o que é
<Giverny> mas não uso
<Giverny> apesar de saber usar
<jaypur> eu to vendo aki
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> se vale usar esses cms
<jaypur> ou programar na mao
<Giverny> it`s izi
<Giverny> :D
<updm> jaypur, pense assim
<jaypur> hm
<updm> se o código do cms é atualizado por milhares de pessoas
<jaypur> hm
<Giverny> <?php $jaypur = function(){ print "jaypur"; } ?> done...
<updm> diariamente, e pode ser usado, distribuido e modificado de acordo com suas vontades
<updm> pq nao usar?
<updm> os códigos são mto bem feitos e otimizados
<jaypur> updm,  eu acho pela falta de controle de conteudo nao sei, ou talvez a falta de liberdade
<updm> depende da sua necessidade
<jaypur> updm, existe a possibilidade de eu colocar plugins poor exemplo
<updm> não existe falta de liberdade
<jaypur> lightbox?
<updm> claro
<Giverny> cara eu não curto muito usar framework
<Giverny> nem
<jaypur> eu quero dinamziar meu site
<Giverny> cms
<jaypur> quero deixar o rss
<jaypur> psotar coisas sempre
<Giverny> prefiro fazer tudo na mão mesmo
<jaypur> quero colocar o layout que eu quero
<updm> usar framework na minha visão
<updm> é uma questão de agilidade
<updm> por exemplo
<updm> se tu pode fazer 10 projetos com framework
<updm> na mão tu faz 3
<updm> 10 projetos rende mto mais q 3.
<Giverny> é pode polpar mas o aprendizado não sou de acordo
<jaypur> oq vc fala de framework sao os cms?
<updm> eu acho mta vantagem usar cms e framework, ambos tem uma comunidade mto ativa, codigos limpos ageis
<Giverny> framework = conjunto de classes
<updm> jaypur, da uma lida no google
<Giverny> com um determinado objetivo ou não
<updm> o framework já vem com mtas classes
<updm> por exemplo form, login
<updm> etc
<updm> mto bem feitas
<Giverny> é isso que é um framework
<Giverny> um conjunto de class { }
<Giverny> :D
<jaypur> amigos
<updm> o magento por exemplo
<jaypur> olha
<updm> usa zend framework
<jaypur> eu posso fazer
<jaypur> um cms
<Giverny> dai você puxa o objeto
<jaypur> num layout
<jaypur> soh meu?
<Giverny> isso vai de cada um
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> que eh um framework mantido pela zend, que mantem o php atualmente
<updm> cara, com programação
<updm> tu pode fazer td.
<Giverny> jaypur pode
<Giverny> código é aberto
<Giverny> tu modifica do jeito que quiser
<jaypur> joomla, drupal ou word
<Giverny> ele só é uma base
<jaypur> apertei errado
<updm> joomla usado mais para portal
<jaypur> n curti joomla nao viu
<updm> drupal também
<updm> wordpress eh usado para blog
<updm> mas ambos podem ser
<updm> portais, ecommerce
<updm> blogs
<updm> ;P
<updm> e magento para ecommerce
<jaypur> drupal da pra instalar tudo
<updm> existe cms que tu pode começar do zero
<jaypur> eu quero saber os limites
<updm> mas é bem liso
<updm> tipo o tomatocms
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> esse favico
<jaypur> como eu tiro isso
<jaypur> entende
<updm> tipo esse tomato eh do caralho ;P
<Giverny> só tirar a linka
<Giverny> *a linha
<Giverny> :D
<updm> aham 1AUAH1
<jaypur> e por o meu
<jaypur> eu so acustumado em escrever o meu site todo
<updm> cara, so lendo e usando a logica
<Giverny> claro
<Giverny> cara não é dificil
<jaypur> ta
<jaypur> e onde eu vejo o codigo
<updm> o código é livre
<updm> open source
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> :D
<updm> tu usa como quiser
<Giverny> como tudo no php
<Giverny> D:
<updm> exato
<updm> por isso php apavora
<updm> ;P
<updm> qnd será q sai o php 6 Giverny ?
<jaypur> preciso saber como criar o layout do drupal por exemplo
<jaypur> e mudar seu html
<updm> faz um tempão que ta na midia
<updm> jaypur,
<updm> brother tem MILHOES
<updm> de artigos na net
<updm> até video aulas
<jaypur> comecei
<jaypur> a 2 minutso atras
<updm> explicando exatamente tudo sobre
<updm> isso
<Giverny> updm acredito que saia e venha junto talvez do html5
<Giverny> a microsoft aderiu ao projeto
<updm> por isso eu vejo vantagens nos cms jaypur, por alem de terem um codigo maravilhoso, tem uma comunidade mto ativa por tras deles
<updm> tu tem liberdade para fazer o que quiser
<updm> os pilares do gpl
<updm> existem mtos cursos, artigos pagos e gratis
<updm> vai de vc fuçar
<updm> eh fiquei sabendo
<updm> que a ms descontinuou o asp
<Giverny> sim aprendi só
<updm> e aderiu o php
<jaypur> updm, mas me diga
<jaypur> updm, pq devo usar cms se eu sei html e css
<jaypur> por exemplo
<Giverny> ai que tá
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> vc sabe o que é um cms?
<updm> o front-end eh uma coisa cara
<updm> o cms eh o back-end
<jaypur> gerenciador de conteudo
<updm> sim
<updm> o layout existem milhares
<updm> o cms msm é o código
<updm> magento por exemplo
<updm> usa framework
<updm> que por sua vez
<updm> é MVC
<updm> que divide o codigo
<updm> html de um lado
<updm> codigo de outro
<updm> ja volto aí ;p
<jaypur> po me ferrei
<jaypur> pra fazer layout
<jaypur> tem que saber php
<jaypur> :)
<updm> quem disse isso?
<Giverny> nada a ver
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> html e css ou html5
<updm> front-end é separado do back-end
<jaypur> baxei um tema aki
<jaypur> soh php
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> ele deve tá escapando
<Giverny> o html ou css com php
<Giverny> o php é server-side não faz frontend
<jaypur> Giverny, updm posso fazer o meu site, purisco.com em drupal por exemplo???
<updm> cara
<updm> vou resumir para você
<jaypur> nesse mesmo layout e mesmo funcionamento pore exemplo
<jaypur> tipo slide e tal
<updm> na programação, você pode tudo, e os cms's facilitam sua vida
<updm> pois existem MUITOS plugins
<updm> seo, jquery
<jaypur> eu fico em duvida cara
<updm> etc
<jaypur> pq eu construindo o codigo
<jaypur> eu tenho 100% de controle
<jaypur> entende
<updm> e no cms também.
<updm> cara eh questão de lógica de pensamento isso
<jaypur> eu posso
<jaypur> adaptar esse layout atual
<updm> praq reinventar a roda?
<updm> tem necessidade?
<jaypur> e jogar em drupal porexemplo
<updm> vou repetir
<updm> você pode TUDO.
<jaypur> e fazer uma nova forma de postar os trabalhos?
<updm> depende da sua capacidade
<jaypur> eu sei html e css
<updm> entenda isso, por favor hehe
<updm> como diz o capitão
<updm> planeta
<updm> o pode é de vcs
<updm> ;P
<jaypur> ahahah eu mereço
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> único framework que uso
<Giverny> jquery
<Giverny> ;)
<updm> jquery eh fodastico
<Giverny> d+
<jaypur> eu tb acho
<jaypur> qual eh o seu favorito updm ?
<updm> cms? framework?
<jaypur> v,d
<jaypur> cms
<Giverny> updm conheci de net o brendan eich quando falei do jquery no twitter
<updm> Meu CMS favorito é o Magento, e framework para PHP é Zend Framework, e jQuery pra js
<updm> CMS também gosto muito do WordPress e do TomatoCMS
<updm> eu sou novato em PHP jaypur :P comecei faz pouco tempo, mas li muito a respeito
<jaypur> ej to afim de tornar meu portifolio mais interativo
<jaypur> por isso to vendo esses lances de cms
<updm> é o meu conselho pra ti, porque discutir sobre framework e cms seria msm
<updm> ladainha de futebol
<updm> religião e politica
<updm> *descutir
<updm> entende
<updm> ?
<updm> framework, cms, e ide
<updm> vix nem descuta uhHA1 assuntos lonhos
<updm> *longos
<updm> teste todos e use o que mais te agrade
<jaypur> nao gostei do joomla
<Giverny> updm você usava o que antes do php?
<jaypur> http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/freebies/27-best-looking-free-drupal-6-themes/
<updm> eu comecei brincando com C em ircd
<updm> mas não levei pra frente, escolhi o PHP
<updm> curto linguagem web
<updm> não curto esse lance de compilador
<Giverny> ah veio
<Giverny> tou o contrário
<Giverny> tou indo pro compilador
<updm> qual?
<Giverny> tava treinando java mas achei muito retrógrado
<updm> cara
<updm> java é arcaico
<updm> d+
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> meu deus, eh como
<updm> andar pra tras
<Giverny> sim
<updm> que bom q vc tem essa visão
<updm> ;P
<updm> tipo
<updm> uma dica
<updm> estude python ou
<Giverny> dai só faço coisas com ruby agora
<Giverny> :(
<jaypur> eu posso tirar esse powered by drupal do tema?
<updm> sei lá alguma coisa mobile, eu curto mto o android e vejo MTO futuro
<Giverny> jaypur sabe olhar o código você pode rancar tudo
<updm> mas nao, EU NÃO vou codar em java
<updm> jaypur, cara tu ta usando uma parada livre
<updm> não eh certo tu tirar o nome do cms
<Giverny> updm cara a orientação ao objeto e o resto é a mesma coisa quase do php
<updm> td mundo deixa
<Giverny> updm mas ele é burro nas functions e nas tipagens
<updm> o php só nao tem sobrecarga
<jaypur> updm, estou vendo
<updm> e mais algumas paradas
<jaypur> updm, nao sei ainda se pra mim a melhor opcao eh cms
<updm> Giverny, imagina
<updm> vc desenvolve um app pra android
<updm> ou iphone
<updm> e vende a 1 dolar
<updm> 1 milhão de app
<updm> no ano
<Giverny> cara até sei fazer com jquery
<Giverny> tem o jquery mobile
<Giverny> com slice izi
<updm> qlqr panaca tem celular e isso so fica mais evolutivo
<Giverny> mas ainda não vi uma coisa bacana
<Giverny> não tive ideia
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> todos os arquivos do drupal estao em php
<jaypur> os temas
<updm> jaypur, brother
<updm> da uma lida
<updm> sem querer ser chato
<updm> mas leia antes
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> eu to vendo
<jaypur> calma
<updm> para vc entender bem
<updm> hehe
<Giverny> sim
<jaypur> to vendo muita coisa junto
<jaypur> rlx
<Giverny> updm: http://jquerymobile.com/
<Giverny> sente só
<jaypur> tava vendo joomla the agora poco
<updm> nossaaa jquery mobile
<updm> cara tem o php mobile tbm
<Giverny> muito bom!!
<updm> meu
<updm> qnd alguem diz q vai pro java
<updm> eu acho porco
<updm> o mercado é deles
<Giverny> sim
<updm> um prog. php ganha
<updm> 3k e um java
<Giverny> por isso
<updm> gaha 8
<Giverny> que fui
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> money
<updm> mas o delphi era assim
<updm> e hje o delphi
<updm> ahh o delphi
<updm> UAH1H9
<updm> nem preciso comentar.
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> delphi é ridiculo
<updm> python, php são fodas.
<Giverny> até sei pascal
<updm> eh hje, mas antigamente
<Giverny> mas procedure é muito tosco
<updm> era igual java.
<updm> top1
<updm> linguagens assim
<updm> arcaicas
<updm> vão morrer
<Giverny> tu tem que escrever com blocos
<Giverny> begin end
<Giverny> lixo
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> procedural o código fica mto
<updm> nojento
<updm> nao achas?
<Giverny> sim
<updm> sei la, sujo.
<Giverny> é feio
<updm> da a impressão que
<updm> é td gambiarra
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> eheh
<jaypur> nossa
<updm> um if dentro do outro
<jaypur> esse drupal
<Giverny> eu não gosto de procedural
<jaypur> eh bem completo hein
<updm> jaypur, uuuuuu, por isso nao uso ele, el super-mega-ultra completo.
<Giverny> updm tive que aprender pra passar na faculdade
<updm> mta coisa d+
<Giverny> sacomé
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> updm, assim digo pq acabei de ver o joomla
<updm> sei sei hehehe
<Giverny> updm parada é ruby
<updm> sei lá viu
<Giverny> ruby ftw
<updm> tipo Giverny
<updm> por exemplo
<updm> quem tem mais acesso
<updm> twitter ou facebook?
<jaypur> acho que vou usar drupal
<jaypur> amanha vou criar um tema para drupal
<updm> eu nunca vi o facebook baleiar
<jaypur> oq vcs acham
<Giverny> twitter eu acho
<updm> caraca
<updm> jamais
<updm> facebook
<updm> tem 500 MILHOES
<updm> de usuarios
<mvfm56> bom dia
<Giverny> é o facebook mesmo
<Giverny> pq um dia li
<updm> so aquele jogo do fb
<Giverny> que ele tinha passado o google
<updm> farm
<updm> manja?
<updm> da fazendinha
<Giverny> sim
<updm> tem mais users q o twitter
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> umas 10x
<updm> em tempo real.
<Giverny> sim
<updm> claro q sao inumeros servidores
<updm> mas, nao importa
<Giverny> claro né
<updm> php eh foda cara
<Giverny> mas o php tá lá guentando pau
<updm> aguenta a pancada.
<Giverny> acho que por isso
<Giverny> a ms abandonou o asp
<updm> o mett q criou o wordpress disse em entrevista
<Giverny> cara como só a ms no mundo usa .net
<updm> "se eu tivesse q refazer o wordpress, eu nao conseguiria ver outra linguagem q nao seja o php"
<Giverny> ela vai abandonar fica vendo
<updm> claro
<updm> .net
<updm> essas merdas
<Giverny> ms tentando tirar o php da jogada
<updm> estão com seus dias contados
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> sabe pq java reina?
<updm> é multi-plataforma
<Giverny> pq é multi
<updm> qnd os caras foram criar o java
<Giverny> isso mesmo
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> a piada era
<updm> 'o java vai rodar ate em abajur'
<Giverny> mas o ruby é multi updm
<updm> sim
<Giverny> por isso que vejo por ae
<updm> sou mto mais o ruby doq o java.
<Giverny> e ela é smart
<Giverny> cara
<updm> mtooo mais
<Giverny> não tem tipagem burra
<updm> so que sei lá eu vejo futuro no php e no python.
<Giverny> como o java
<updm> pela comunidade, entende?
<Giverny> sim
<updm> a comunidade faz a diferença
<Giverny> mas tipo o python acho mei fei
<Giverny> ele não ter um fim
<Giverny> tipo começa for
<Giverny> for a in x:
<Giverny> fim dele é 2 pontos?
<Giverny> feio
<updm> UA1HHU91A9A1
<Giverny> eheheahUEh
<updm> eu nunca cheguei a programar nada em python, pq to inciando no php primeiro, mas
<updm> ja ouvi mais pessoas
<updm> falando dessa questao
<updm> de codigo
<Giverny> ele tem um __init__ mágico
<Giverny> parecendo o construct do php
<jaypur> updm, to vendo sites que usam drupal e nao colocaram o nome
<Giverny> e outras paradas loucas ae nunca parei tb pra aprender python
<Giverny> só dei uma lida por alto
<updm> jaypur, imagine tu criar uma parada, destribuir e um fdp ir la e tirar seu nome ;P
<updm> foda né
<updm> sega-me os bons
<updm> essa eh a pegada
<updm> siga-me
<updm> Giverny, mas eh futuro
<updm> vc curte podcast?
<updm> conhece o jovem nerd?
<updm> www.jovemnerd.com.br
<updm> procura pelo podcast ; profissão programador
<jaypur> nissan usa drupal
<jaypur> O.o
<updm> tem participação do jonhy ken (criador do migra.me)
<jaypur> fedex
<Giverny> eu não olho muito pod
<Giverny> só o do paul irish
<updm> marco gomes (dono da boo-box, unica empresa que a Intel patrocinou no BR em 2010)
<Giverny> que é devel do chrome da google
<Giverny> o cara é um monstro com frontend
<Giverny> ;T
<Giverny> fez o modernizer.js
<Giverny> pra usar html5 em browsers antigos
<Giverny> e é dev do chrome
<updm> eh em ingles o pod?
<Giverny> e do JQuery
<Giverny> sim
<updm> foda, nao manjo tanto assim
<Giverny> dev do jquery
<updm> para entender bem o pod
<Giverny> ai tu já viu
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> vou ter q ficar voltando
<updm> eh verdade que o jquery
<updm> foi cadado por um mlk
<updm> de 15 anos?
<updm> kkk
<Giverny> mentira veio
<Giverny> ahuahe
<Giverny> se tu ver o tamanho do team
<updm> eu sei
<updm> hje ta grande
<updm> mas dizem que
<updm> quem inventou foi um mlk
<updm> de 15 anos
<updm> mas nao me espanta
<updm> pq o firefox foi
<updm> criado por um mlk
<updm> na epoca
<updm> q era dev do netscape
<Giverny> http://jquery.org/team
<updm> Giverny, quer uma dica de leitura?
<updm> leia Startup
<updm> maluco, que livro animal
<Giverny> é sobre o que?
<updm> tem historias la do inicio do yahoo, gmail, hotmail, firefox
<updm> apple
<updm> entre outros
<updm> tem a historia do
<updm> blogger
<updm> ;P
<updm> cara vendeu o blogger
<updm> pro google
<updm> por nao sei qto
<updm> foi milhoes
<updm> ai dps de 2 anos
<updm> criou o twitter
<updm> UHA1HU9AHU9A1
<updm> comédia
<updm> o livro é mto tesao tu nao qr parar de ler
<Giverny> updm cara os dev do jquery ficam no #jquery
<Giverny> aqui da freenode
<Giverny> ajpiano é do jquery ui
<Giverny> por exemplo
<Giverny> paul_irish do chrome etc
<Giverny> e tem outros mais ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> so as celebridades
<updm> acho que o poder para um programador
<updm> vale mais que o dinheiro
<Giverny> ehauh
<updm> mts dos programadores nao tem nocao
<updm> do pode que tem
<updm> nas mãos.
<updm> ;P
<Giverny> não gosto nem de nutrir esse sentimento em mim
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> td eh questao de visao
<updm> qual?
<Giverny> de poder
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> não diria PODER
<Giverny> se não vou querer derrubar servidor fazer miseria
<updm> diria status
<Giverny> não quero isso
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> hackerbad
<updm> UAH1AHU9
<updm> po cara
<updm> mto mais tesao
<updm> que derrubar servidores
<Giverny> acho isso coisa de mané
<updm> ownar sistemas
<updm> eh desenvolver um produto (facebook)
<updm> que é usado
<Giverny> ai sim
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> em praticamente todos paises
<updm> isso é PODER
<Giverny> porra o facebook tem mais poder que um rei
<updm> e com o poder vem o $$
<Giverny> de um país pequeno
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> sim, sim.
<updm> mto mais.
<Giverny> cara tão dizendo que o facebook
<updm> tu viu o filme?
<Giverny> derrubou a ditador do egito
<updm> sim
<updm> passou na tv agora
<updm> pouco
<updm> ;p
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> imagina o PODER
<updm> DISSO?
<updm> cara
<updm> me assusta
<Giverny> d+
<updm> e é em PHP.
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> isso me estiga mais ainda
<updm> li a uns dias atras
<updm> que o facebook contribui
<updm> diretamente para o crescimento do php
<updm> so q eles usam
<updm> compilador hehe
<updm> mais performace
<updm> isso me deixou bolado
<Giverny> sim pq cara tem php-gtk
<Giverny> também
<Giverny> mas nunca animei pra aprender
<updm> php-gtk nao vejo
<updm> futuro
<updm> o.O
<Giverny> é pra fazer dialogs
<Giverny> e programas
<Giverny> pra desktop etc
<updm> eh mais
<updm> sei la
<Giverny> como se fosse um java com dialogs tendeu updm
<updm> nao vejo mta coisa
<Giverny> http://www.php-gtk.com.br/index.doc.php?doc=gtk.gtkdialog.constructor.html
<updm> cara falando em projetos
<updm> da uma olhada no
<updm> www.sourcebrasil.org
<updm> mto legal a ideia desse projeto
<updm> eh um site integrado com IRC
<updm> cuja sua função eh unir apaixonados pelo open source
<updm> programadores
<updm> profissionais de t.i
<updm> curiosos
<Giverny> tou registrado já
<Giverny> eheh
<updm> eu to colaborando la, sou suspeito pra falar, mas porra mta gente bacana, projeto novo e ta crescendo mto
<updm> hje saiu um artigo no linux-br
<jaypur> updm, Giverny estou desenvolvendo meu tema para drupal aqui, agradeço mt a ajuda de vcs
<updm> precisando estamos ai
<updm> escolheu drupal msm?
<updm> jaypur, #drupal
<jaypur> updm, vou tentar modifica lo as minhas necessidades
<jaypur> achei ele bem melhor que joomla
<Giverny> ehehe
<updm> veja comunidades de drupal no google, google grups
<jaypur> pelo seu layout e facilidade
<jaypur> jah to vendo aki o meu tema
<jaypur> to criando os arquivos e tudo mais
<updm> ja volto ai Giverny jaypur
<updm> ;x
<Giverny> updm
<Giverny> problemas no charset
<Giverny> do e-mail
<Giverny> updm lá do source
<Giverny> jaypur qualquer dúvida estamos ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> updm, jah eh
<jaypur> Giverny, to vendo aqui a criacao do tema
<jaypur> Giverny, vo pega um tema como base
<Giverny> tema é css
<Giverny> manin
<jaypur> Giverny, pq o tutorial nem eh compativel
<jaypur> Giverny, sim eh php com css
<Giverny> alah
<jaypur> Giverny, vc faz o css eai insere o php no miolo
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> da pra escapar variáveis do php no css
<jaypur> a pagina principal eh page.tpl.php
<jaypur> iiih rapazinho
<jaypur> axo ke vo faze miseria
<jaypur> com esse sistema hein
<jaypur> algo me diz isso
<Giverny> <?php $background = "#FF00FF"; ?> <style><!-- body{background-color: <? print "$background"; ?>;}--></style>
<Giverny> sente o drama?
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> sentihahha
<jaypur>  <div class="element-invisible"><a id="main-content"></a></div>
<jaypur>       <?php if ($messages): ?>
<Giverny> ae ele criou uma class
<jaypur> vo tirar todo css
<jaypur> vo limpa o codigo todo
<jaypur> dexa soh os php
<Giverny> .element-invisible { }
<Giverny> #main-content { }
<Giverny> e setou a propriedade dentro delas
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> muito izi nego
<jaypur> eu vo
<jaypur> faze essa parada
<jaypur> esse ano
<jaypur> vai ficar top o site
<jaypur> pode ver pra mim
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> se axa ke eh uma boa por comentario
<jaypur> livre?
<mvfm56> ae pessoal, alguém ai pra tentar dar uma luz num pro que to tendo aqui?
<Giverny> se você quiser jaypur
<Giverny> fique a vontade
<Giverny> mvfm56 fala fio
<Giverny> qual o pró?
<mvfm56> firefox não abre alguns sites
<mvfm56> facebook por exemplo, o botão de postar no forum do ubuntu brasil também não responde
<jaypur> Giverny, queria colocar rate
<jaypur> tpo estrelinhas
<jaypur> sei lah
<Giverny> mvfm56 já tentou reeinstalar
<Giverny> ?
<mvfm56> Giverny: e em outras redes ele abre tudo tranquilo
<mvfm56> ja sim
<mvfm56> ja tentei com 10.10, 10.04, 10.04 pós upgrade
<mvfm56> mas esse pró é so em uma rede
<mvfm56> por ex agora ele nem tá abrindo o ubuntu-br
<Giverny> mvfm56 mas quando você abre ele no seu terminal
<Giverny> ele dá que saída de erro?
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Giverny> mvfm56 cola a saída no paste
<mvfm56> Giverny: como assim? não dá erro nenhum. só não carrega
<Giverny> mvfm56 quando você digita firefox www.google.com.br
<Giverny> no terminal
<Giverny> ele dá algum erro mvfm56
<Giverny> ?
<jaypur> Giverny, cara o css do tema eh absurdamente grande
<jaypur> bizarro
<Giverny> mvfm56 se não dá erro
<Giverny> estamos fine
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> pq tem css que eh do layout nao do site e sim da interface
<jaypur> de administracao
<Giverny> jaypur feio então
<Giverny> jaypur bom é customizar um só teme
<Giverny> for all
<Giverny> =]
<jaypur> eu to mudando aki um
<jaypur> jah tirei o css dele do html
<Giverny> mas se não der faz pedaços
<jaypur> e to criando o meu
<Giverny> pra agilizar o browser
<jaypur> to vendo oq faço
<jaypur> se tomar mt meu tempo isso
<jaypur> n sei poq faço
<jaypur> tenho medo
<jaypur> de perde tempo
<jaypur> se bem que vo criar algo simples
<jaypur> e funciona
<jaypur> l
<jaypur> entao axo ke da pra eu criar algo assim simples do zero e ir aprimorando
<mvfm56> Giverny: pow é, mas ele não carrega alguns sites especificos. qual seria o motivo disso?
<jaypur> basta saber oq eh pra interface de gerenciament
<mvfm56> e isso só nessa rede. e via windows vai normal
<Giverny> mvfm56 pode ser muita coisa cara
<Giverny> pode ser bug
<Giverny> falta de memória
<Giverny> erro do programa
<Giverny> como você tá dizendo que ele não tá dando erro pode ser um erro ai de falta de hardware mesmo
<Giverny> que faz ele rodar todo torto
<mvfm56> que louco
<mvfm56> kkkk
<Giverny> sei lá ehauHA acontece..
<Giverny> o fire é pesado mesmo
<updm> tu eh de onde Giverny ?
<Giverny> Salvador
<jaypur> Giverny, melhor criar do zero
<Giverny> por isso que te falei
<Giverny> pra que cms
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> e framework
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> vo apagar tudo
<jaypur> e jogar meu codigo
<jaypur> em cima
<jaypur> pq quero ter algo automatizado
<Giverny> ce tem que saber usar
<jaypur> de postagem sei lah
<jaypur> rss
<Giverny> pode usar duas coisas
<Giverny> post com fopen ou post com banco de dados
<updm> olha o tomato Giverny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gXvGblkvi4
<jaypur> Giverny, tem um aki cru
<Giverny> bonito updm
<Giverny> esse login achei meio feio
<Giverny> mas isso é o de menos
<Giverny> updm essas tooltips é jquery?
<Giverny> sinto cheiro de longe
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> jaypur faz cru mesmo
<jaypur> http://drupal.org/node/171194
<updm> aham
<mvfm56> no battery
<Giverny> jaypur http://drupal.org/documentation
<jaypur> nossa
<jaypur> vai c difici
<jaypur> mas depois que eu acerta o cru
<jaypur> e suas posicoes
<jaypur> axo ke fica de boa
<jaypur> Giverny, brigado
<Nilodanx52> como eu coloco pra um script de- firewall roda-r no boot?
<Nilodanx52> alguem ae sabe?
<DistroGentoo> primeiro este http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/linux-escrevendo-scripts-firewall/
<DistroGentoo> depois tenta esse http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Debian/configurar-o-FIREWALL-para-inicializar-no-boot
<DistroGentoo> http://under-linux.org/f96/regras-de-firewall-nao-inicia-no-boot-79830/
<DistroGentoo> http://www.gdhpress.com.br/redeseservidores/leia/index.php?p=cap11-2  e por hoje ja chega
<Giverny> não sei pq os caras perguntam tendo tudo no google
<Giverny> :O
<DistroGentoo> é fazer o que
<Giverny> ce já viu isso DistroGentoo
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> deve ser algum problema no dedo
<DistroGentoo> é so pra colar aqui no canal
<DistroGentoo> é o Danilo
<Nilodanx52> é mania de- preguiçoso gente
<jaypur> DistroGentoo, to lutando aki com drupal
<DistroGentoo> jaypur: ta sinistro
<jaypur> axo ke nao vou usá-lo
<jaypur> nao sei
<jaypur> ta muito dificil criar tema pra ele por enquanto
<Giverny> tá nada jaypur
<Giverny> é izi
<Giverny> deixa disso cara
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> very very izi
<jaypur> izi quando vc modifica um pronto
<Giverny> eehehe
<jaypur> http://purisco.com/drupal/
<jaypur> cheguei a isso
<jaypur> nada mais que isso
<jaypur> axo ke vo durmi
<Giverny> cara dá pra tu editar todas as pages
<Giverny> e pôr só tua engine
<jaypur> como assim
<Giverny> conservando apenas o interessante
<jaypur> eu queria fazer algo impo
<jaypur> igual meu site
<jaypur> limpo
<jaypur> mas nem isso to conseguindo
<Giverny> cara quando você pega um projeto de site
<Giverny> com CMS
<jaypur> hm
<Giverny> você tem que ter uma noção do que vai ser realmente o projeto
<DistroGentoo> hum
<Giverny> vai ter login
<Giverny> ótimo
<Giverny> drupal tem isso
<jaypur> eu estou tentando pelo menos posicionar as coisas e jogar cores
<Giverny> vai ter sessão de usuário
<jaypur> mas nem isso eu to fazendo
<Giverny> ótimo
<Giverny> tem que satisfazer as suas necessidades
<Giverny> com o CMS
<jaypur> eu quero
<jaypur> eh acertar o rss
<Giverny> não importa o layout o layout se não tiver de acordo
<jaypur> e postar coisas rapidas
<jaypur> mas cara
<Giverny> você pode por o seu por cima
<jaypur> eu acho que esse cms vai me atrapalha
<jaypur> se eu kizer mudar o layout
<Giverny> por exemplo eu posso pegar o input e o body do site
<Giverny> e simplesmente fazer o meu css
<Giverny> vai ficar do meu jeito
<Giverny> mesmo ele sendo um CMS
<Giverny> ;]
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> vo tentar
<jaypur> trocar o titulo de lugar
<jaypur> se eu conseguir isso
<jaypur> amanha eu continuo trabalho
<Giverny> posso por jquery nele mesmo ele não usando
<Giverny> posso fazer tudo que eu quiser
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> tudo pode ser basta acreditar
<Giverny> o céu é o limite
<Giverny> jaypur aconselho desde já que você adote um padrão pra todas as páginas
<jaypur> como assim
<Giverny> e só renomeio ou altere o conteúdo
<jaypur> eu n consigo nem mover algo
<Giverny> *renomeie
<Giverny> como não cara
<Giverny> você tem o php
<Giverny> =O
<jaypur> calma
<jaypur> vo trocar de local
<jaypur> e vo ve oq da
<jaypur> sei quase nada de php
<Giverny> ah para ehehe
<Giverny> se tu falasse assim sei quase nada de c++
<Giverny> ai eu acreditaria
<Giverny> ...
<DistroGentoo> linguagem orientada a objetos
<DistroGentoo> boa
<Giverny> izi só é meio complicado o encapsulamento do objeto
<Giverny> os métodos as vezes fogem do controle
<Giverny> mas fora isso estamos em casa
<Giverny> :}
<Giverny> ruim tb herança
<Giverny> é meio chato
<jaypur> Giverny, vo manda utima tentativa
<Giverny> jaypur ehuauh
<jaypur> serio
<jaypur> axo ke to conseguindo algo
<jaypur> tomara ke va
<Giverny> ah cara usa o jquery pra remover classe e por
<Giverny> se for o caso
<jaypur> to instalando
<jaypur> Giverny, http://purisco.com/drupal/
<jaypur> cara mas o css nao entrou
<jaypur> o css n ta entrando
<jaypur> putz
<jaypur> me ferrei agora
<Giverny> não tá entrando porque ele tá importando do lugar errado
<Giverny> se você pôr exatamente o caminho vai entrar <- la ele
<jaypur> agora desloguei
<jaypur> e n tem log in
<jaypur> xiiii
<jaypur> e agora como entro no admin
<Giverny> você criou o banco?
<Giverny> eheeh
<jaypur> sim
<Giverny> então deve ter lá o campo
<Giverny> se for encriptado tu se fu
<Giverny> eehhe
<jaypur> ahahah
<jaypur> reinstall amanha
<jaypur> n sei
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> como xupa o css
<jaypur> ahahha
<Giverny> cara o segredo é o import
<Giverny> se você tá achando que esse import lixo tá ruim de compreender
<jaypur> mas onde eu jogo
<Giverny> ce pode usar um link relativo
<jaypur> cara eu so preciso logar
<jaypur> me ajuda aki
<jaypur> ahahhaa
<Giverny> cria uma pasta /css/
<Giverny> e joga todo o estilo dentro dela
<jaypur> hm
<jaypur> eai
<Giverny> agora tu vai dizer exatamente onde tá o file
<jaypur> mas isso em que arquivo
<Giverny> url("caminhodofile.css");
<Giverny> se tu não chamar correto não vai aparecer nada
<Giverny> só isso
<Giverny> url("..css/caminhodofile.css");
<jaypur> eu sei
<Giverny> url("../css/caminhodofile.css");
<jaypur> mas isso eu jogo em que arquivo do drupal
<Giverny> uma hora ce acerta o caminho
<jaypur> no .info?
<jaypur> nossa perdi ateh o layout da tela de login
<jaypur> ahahah
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> tu joga nos sites mesmo
<Giverny> do drupal
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> akele link stylesheet?
<jaypur> nakela pagina do php?
<Giverny> não nas páginas com xhtml
<jaypur> ai que ta
<jaypur> nao existem!
<jaypur> :)
<Giverny> escapa nas pages com php
<jaypur> o Giverny hj vc vai logar ke hora
<jaypur> pq acho que vo reinstalar o drupal
<jaypur> novamente
<jaypur> e ver isso
<jaypur> vo durmir
<jaypur> n sei se vai ser uma boa opcao recriar layout
<jaypur> to achano ke vo me ferrar
<Giverny> <?php print "<div id='putaria'></div>"?>
<Giverny> pra tudo tem jeito
<Giverny> menos pra morte
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> perdi a tela de login
<jaypur> serin
<jaypur> ahahaha
<Giverny> <?php print "<div id='putaria'></div>"; ?>
<Giverny> ...
<jaypur> <div id="teste">
<jaypur> <?php if ($logo): ?>
<jaypur> <a href="<?php print $front_page; ?>" title="<?php print t('Home'); ?>" rel="home" id="logo">
<jaypur> <img src="<?php print $logo; ?>" alt="<?php print t('Home'); ?>" /></a>
<jaypur> <?php endif; ?>
<jaypur> </div>
<Giverny> o que tem d+ ae?
<jaypur> nao funcionou :)
<jaypur> mas eu achio pq
<jaypur> nao puxou o style
<Giverny> õ.o
<jaypur> nao sei pq
<Giverny> não não
<Giverny> ai ce tá escapando
<jaypur> oq
<Giverny> de dentro pra fora
<Giverny> não é assim ;T
<jaypur> vo reinstala o drupal
<jaypur> vai me explicando
<Giverny> se ligue o php tá dentro do servidor
<Giverny> então o html é quem tem que rodar dentro e não o php rodar fora
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> é +- isso ae
<jaypur> entrao seria algo tipo
<jaypur> <php> html dentro </php>
<jaypur> ?
<Giverny> <? imprimindo o html ?>
<Giverny> e não o html imprimindo o php
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> tipo uma imagem
<jaypur> intendi
<jaypur> to colocando drupal de novo
<Giverny> <img src="//imagens/jaypurpelado.png">
<jaypur> ahahahahah
<jaypur> cara to cansado
<jaypur> c vai entrar hj mais?
<Giverny> <? print "<img src='//imagens/jaypurpelado.png'>"; ?>
<Giverny> só mais tarde
<jaypur> eu acho que nao vai dar pra eu usar nada disso
<jaypur> assim
<jaypur> modificado
<jaypur> pq eu nao sei php
<jaypur> to falando serio
<jaypur> sei nada
<Giverny> então aprende
<Giverny> !!!
<Giverny> essa é a hora
<Giverny> ce tem até quinta
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> ahahaha
<jaypur> the quinta
<jaypur> pq?
<Giverny> pq quinta já vai começar minhas putarias aqui de novo
<jaypur> ahahhaha
<Giverny> ae já era não vou entrar tanto
<Giverny> sabe bash?
<jaypur> nem
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> drupal ta bom
<Giverny> #!/bin/bash  printf "<html><head><title></title></head><body></body></html>";
<jaypur> pra kem nao mexer no tempalte
<jaypur> serin
<Giverny> isso se chama cgi
<Giverny> eehhe
<Giverny> html + bash
<Giverny> :~
<jaypur> tendi
<Giverny> junção de linguagens
<jaypur> a cara
<jaypur> vo durmi
<jaypur> joguei drupal
<jaypur> no ftp
<jaypur> n ta funfando
<jaypur> xiii
<Giverny> <script type="text/javascript><!-- document.write("<font size='9'>Jaypur feio</font>"); //--></script>
<Giverny> <script type="text/javascript"><!-- document.write("<font size='9'>Jaypur feio</font>"); //--></script>
<jaypur> nossa
<Giverny> ...
<jaypur> to ferradoa
<jaypur> ahahah
<jaypur> ah cara vo durmi
<jaypur> melhor coisa que faco
<Giverny> flw
<Giverny> tb já fuiz
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> falo
<jaypur> brigadao pela ajuda
<jaypur> boa noite
<Giverny> night
<marcos> bom  dia  pessoal
<bino> bom dia
<bino> pessoal, inicia a distro hoje pela manhã, e fiquei sem os menus e a barra de tarefa
<bino> como se estivesse abertado F11
<bino> acredito achei o problema, vou tentar aqui
<bino> era um pacote que tinha quebrado: gnome-applets
<Giverny> bom dia negada
<Giverny> ;O
<wilk> olá
<wilk> com o 10.10, nao consigo aceder ao wireless, diz que falta um firmware, penso que 23
<wilk> alguém teve o mesmo problema?
<cooler_> que chipset he sua placa ?
<cooler_> se for atheros procura madwifi...
<cooler_> aptitude search nome_chipset , instala o driver da up pelo ifconfig seja feliz
<wilk> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<cooler_> !noob
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'noob' not found
<cooler_> HUAuHUAhuHUAh
<cooler_> !babage
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'babage' not found
<cooler_> !boole
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'boole' not found
<cooler_> !linus
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'linus' not found
<cooler_> !gdb
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'gdb' not found
<cooler_> este boot sbe nada
<cooler_> ou spider dele nao fa teia n wiki
<mvfm56> bom dia (:
<Giverny> bom dia
<Evisclei> Bom pessoal.
<Evisclei> tô com um probleminha no Firefox.
<Evisclei> alguém pode me ajudar como instalo os plugins do Flashplayer
<Evisclei> consegui instalar alguns e outros não.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, ubuntu 32bits ou 64bits?
<Evisclei> 32bits
<Evisclei> baixei um plugin, mas quando vou intalar dá  erro de conflito com flashplugin instalado.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree não funcionou?
<Evisclei> vou tentar, eu sou novo de ubuntu.
<jyooruje> oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, ou você pode baixar a versão 10.2 RC2 em http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<jaypur> Giverny,
<jaypur> Giverny, bom dia
<Evisclei> rafaelsaresbr, executei o apt-get, vou reiniciar o Firefox pra ver se funfou.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, blz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem sabe fazer o modem 3G Nokia CS-10 funcionar no ubuntu?
<Evisclei> rafaelsoaresbr, não deu certo, depois que instalei fui nos complementos do Firefox e o plugin não aparece.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, que versão do ubuntu está usando?
<Evisclei> 10.04
<Evisclei> lts
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, blz, o arquivo que você baixou é tar.gz?
<Evisclei> não, .deb
<mfilipe> galera, como faço para ver as mensagens que aparecem no processo de boot?
<mfilipe> ctrl-alt-f10 não está rolando
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, vai nesse site e baixa o tar.gz: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Evisclei> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, depois disso descompacta o arquivo clicando com botão direito em cima do arquivo, igual se faz com um arquivo zip. Depois copia o arquivo descompactado "libflashplayer.so", pressionando <Alt>+<F2> aí na caixa digita "gksu nautilus", isso abrirá o gerenciador de arquivos com privilégios, copie o arquivo para a pasta /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<jyooruje> alguem tem este erro no terminal tambem? Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Evisclei> rafaelsoaresbr, é só isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, sim, funcionou?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jyooruje, você está usando ubuntu 64bits?
<Evisclei> não sei dizer, mas aprereceu o plugin Shockwave flash, é esse?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evisclei, é
<Evisclei> ok,
<Evisclei> mas, ainda há uma figura num site que não condigo visualizar
<Evisclei> o site é esse: http://oglobo.globo.com/economia/miriam/
 * Yutaka Notice: Procura-se o 'Kazenin' vivo ou morto, recompensa em #freenode, so dizer 'Loading my k-line'
<Evisclei> e a figura é a plimeira.
<jyooruje> rafaelsoaresbr, 32bits
<jaypur> quem aqui mexe com temas de cms?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jyooruje, tenta usar uma versão mais recente do flash player
<jyooruje> rafaelsoaresbr, pois tambem reparei que é um erro relativo ao flash sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> jyooruje, tenta a versão 10.2: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<jyooruje> rafaelsoaresbr, tenho a 10.1.102.65
<Evisclei> abraço.
<Monarquista> xGrind: Boa tarde. Tá gostando de usar o XFCE 4.8 ai...?!
<xGrind> Monarquista; voltei pro 4.6.2
<xGrind> mas gostei xD
<xGrind> parece q ta mais rapido
<xGrind> Monarquista; to querendo mudar a lista de aplicativos, mas nao consigo
<Monarquista> xGrind:  ué, pensei que vc queria usar o novo XFCE...
<xGrind> Monarquista; vo por de novo xD
 * Monarquista ¬¬
<jaypur> algm aqui mexe com php??? drupal???? wordpress??? algo com isso arrrgh
<jaypur> Yutaka, !!!
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém sabe de um plugin de letras para o Rhythmbox?
<Yutaka> jaypur oi bom dia
<jaypur> Yutaka, bom dia
<jaypur> Yutaka, vc manja de templates de cms neh
<Yutaka> sim
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: acho que tem sim, só um minuto...
<Yutaka> estou fazendo neesse momento
<Yutaka> :S
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: Boa tarde.
<Yutaka> para uma secretaria estadual
<jaypur> Yutaka, vc jah fez com drupal?
<jaypur> pra que cms c ta fazendo
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> fazendo para  o joomla
<jaypur> eu tentei usar joomla ontem nem gostei
<rafaelsoaresbr> Monarquista, Boa tarde
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: mas ele já vem com uma opção de mostrar lirics já de fabrica...
 * Yutaka joomla é igual kde, nunca trocco :D
<jaypur> vc tem algum tempalte seu ai rodando por ai pra eu ver????
<Yutaka> so para joomla :s
<jaypur> posso ver;?
<Yutaka> www.kgeek.tk <<< meu preferido
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> vermelhou
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> tenho quee terminar aki ate ja
<jaypur> ok
<jaypur> obrigado
<rafaelsoaresbr> Monarquista, ah, mesmo, tem um plugin que acompanha ele, o único inconveniente é que ele abre numa janela separada
<rafaelsoaresbr> Monarquista, conhece outro plugin fora este? valeu
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: que mostre dentro da propia janela do player não... http://www.fonini.net/linux/33-plugin-para-rhythmbox-para-buscar-letras-de-musicas-no-vagalume
<Giverny> Yutaka só não gostei do form do fale conosco
<Yutaka> Giverny:~# nem eu :S, mas fazer o que ne
<Giverny> Yutaka quer que eu ajeite?
<Giverny> ajeito com jquery
<Giverny> + css + html + o que der pra por em cima
<Yutaka> jquery :S <<  << << << corre
<Giverny> tem nada d+
<Yutaka> mmm, estava pensando em deixar o padrao mesmo
<Giverny> Yutaka sabe css?
<Yutaka> um pouco bastantee :P
<Giverny> -.-
<Yutaka> tenho que tirar 1 dia para ajustar ele porr completo
<Yutaka> tem varias coisas
<Yutaka> :D
<Giverny> css > html
<Yutaka> basicamente ((X)) Tudo
<Giverny> se pah
<Giverny> sou especialista em web
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> XD Perfeito
<Yutaka> :D
<Giverny> deixo ele no padrão adotado pelo google
<Giverny> atualmente
<Giverny> :D
<Yutaka> :P
<jaypur> Giverny, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Giverny> jaypur fala ae
<jaypur> Giverny, ahahaha to ferrado
<jaypur> acho que pra mexer com cms tenho que tar com php afiado cara
<Giverny> claro!!
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> e o css ta avançadpo
<Giverny> cara como não avança
<Giverny> css é izi d+
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> background-color: blue;
<Giverny> pronto background todo blue
<Giverny> credo
<Giverny> ;/
<Yutaka> lol
<jaypur> nao cara
<jaypur> tem umas coisas que eu nao sei ainda
<jaypur> eu n sei oq faço
<Giverny> tem os hacks
<Giverny> do css
<Giverny> ae é mais complexo
<Giverny> mas nada d+
<Giverny> =o
<jaypur> n sei se meto a cabeça no cms ou se eu proprio monto meu site com as features
<jaypur> tipo rss e tal
<jaypur> eu montar
<jaypur> por eu mesmo
<Giverny> eu aconselho fortemente você a começar do zero
<Giverny> ;]
<Yutaka> :-)
<jaypur> Giverny, eu construindo o site?
<jaypur> ao invez de cms?
<Giverny> sim
<jaypur> eu tb acho
<jaypur> mas pra quem nao sabe fazer sites
<jaypur> esses cms sao bons neh
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> quem quer fazer um portifolio
<Giverny> cara cms só é bom pra agilizar tarefas
<Giverny> fora isso nada
 * Yutaka quem nao sabe aprende :-] 
<jaypur> Yutaka, quem nao tem tempo nao aprende
<jaypur> ahahaha
<Yutaka> :-P
<jaypur> Giverny, eu preciso de, rss, rate, comentario talvez e caixa de mensagem
<Giverny> izi
<Giverny> só fazer um .load(); com jquery
<Giverny> ou em php mesmo
<jaypur> eu uso mt jquery
<Yutaka> jaypur:~# estou montando o template e lendo shell script, entao :D conseguimos fazer duas coisas ao mesmo tempo :D
<jaypur> Giverny, tem como vc achar rpa mim algum tutorial com sistema de comentarios?
<jaypur> Yutaka, teeenso
<Giverny> de que do .load?
<jaypur> Giverny, eu teria de ter um sistema de login
<Giverny> simples <fieldset><form action="" .... ><legend></legend><label for="login"><input type="text" id="" name="" ...> <label for="password"><input type="password" id="" name="" ... > <input type="submit" value="Enviar"></form></fieldset>
<Giverny> done
<jaypur> ta e como eu controlo isso?
<Giverny> css jquery javascript etc...
<Giverny> php no envio e manutenção das variáveis
<Yutaka> shell script+html :~
<jaypur> dificil
<Giverny> isso ae é xhtml
<Giverny> xml + html
<Giverny> note o <label> o <legend> não são nativos do html
<Giverny> ;]
<Giverny> na verdade ai nativo mesmo só o form e o input
<Giverny> jaypur boa sorte cara
<Giverny> qualquer dúvida me chama
<jaypur> opa voltei
<jaypur> Giverny, vlw vou desenhar oq quero ai vejo oq necessito
<Yutaka> Audio = ((Sem o que fazer))
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> achei o erro :D
<Yutaka> Audio = ((Player não carregado))
<Yutaka> ops
<Yutaka> sr
<Yutaka> Audio = ((Windows Media player, tocando - 10 - El Viaje (Dub).mp3))
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> :S canal errado :S
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> alguem ai sabe fazer ele pegar apenas a inicial da musica?
<Yutaka> python
<Yutaka> hiii ja sei
<Yutaka> Giverny ¬¬ tenho um probleminha srsrsrsrsr http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=135781
<Yutaka> estou usando esse codigo 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/561474/'
<Giverny> Yutaka olhando
<Yutaka> rssrrs ok
<Yutaka> quarta, 2 fevereiro de 111 - 4:07 PM
<Yutaka> a hora aki esta errada
<Yutaka> mas o ano nao
<Giverny> é porque
<Giverny> é a forma que ele tá imprimindo
<Giverny> document.write( day + myweekday + month + year + " - " + timeValue);
<Giverny> dia + diadasemana + mês + ano e ai vem o tempo
<Giverny> dia = quarta tá correto
<Giverny> 2 fevereiro correto só o ano
<Giverny> que tá doido
<Yutaka> rsrs
<Yutaka> que coisa nao?
<Yutaka> srrs
<Giverny> XD
<Yutaka> kkkkkkkk
<Giverny> Yutaka troca o year por myyear ae pra ver
<Yutaka> mmm
<Giverny> o cara gambiarrou o year
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> fez year = myyear
<Giverny> e não botou o ;
<Giverny> fdp
<Giverny> o/
<Giverny> Yutaka no js toda variável termina com ;
<Giverny> ele esqueceu
<Giverny> sei la e deu uma gambiarrada feia ali
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Giverny> encapsulou uma var na outra
<Giverny> XD
<Yutaka> Giverny:~# http://paste.ubuntu.com/561488/
<Yutaka> melhor nao?
<Yutaka> :P
<Giverny> é mas tira esse cdata
<Giverny> põe
<Giverny> <!--
<Giverny> //-->
<Yutaka> srrs
<Yutaka> sim
<Giverny> e não esquece o ;
<Giverny> var d = new date();
<Giverny> ...
<Yutaka> srsr
<Giverny> Yutaka é izi d+ né
<Giverny> ^^
<Yutaka> :P
<Giverny> Yutaka isso é quase orientação a objetos em javascript js não tem classe mesmo aehUAEH
<Yutaka> kakakka
<Yutaka> ah
<Yutaka> alguem ai sabe como se reporta o seguinte erro
<Yutaka> pedi 10 cds ubuntu e 1 kubuntu, chegou 20cd ubuntu e 5 kubuntu :S
<Yutaka> embalagem marcando 10
<Yutaka> interior 20
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> resultando estou com 10cd :S
<Yutaka> que coisa nao? :S
<Giverny> vende
<Yutaka> kakakak
<Giverny> ou doa
<Yutaka> mas nao tenho mais para quem distribuir ele
<Yutaka> eu pedi os 10 pq tinha 10 pessoas
<Yutaka> :S
<Daekdroom> Triste, hein.
<Daekdroom> Agora, só não vale jogar frisbee com o dinheiro da Canonical ;)
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> jogar nada
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> vou leioar ¬¬
<Yutaka> srs
<Giverny> Yutaka tu é sortuda tb
<Giverny> pedi um cd da canonical a milênios
<Giverny> e até hoje cadê o cd?
<Yutaka> rssr
<Yutaka> quer q eu mande um para vc?
<Yutaka> so mandar o valor para o correio entregar
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> taxa de send + taxa de receiver + taxa de enbarque + taxa extra + taxa do pacote
<Yutaka> rsrs
<Daekdroom> Mais fácil Sedex a cobrar.
<Yutaka> rsrs :P
<Daekdroom> Não precisa preocupar em calcular tudo
<Yutaka> :-P
<Yutaka> a canonical paga 0.13 eur de cada cd
<Yutaka> O.o
<ghs> alguem sabe me dizer, pq o chrome não pega acento no bronwnser /?
<Yutaka> uh?
<Yutaka> codificação errada?
<pibarnas> aqui pega.
<ghs> Yutaka, como faço para ver isso direitinho ?
<Yutaka> ferramentas > codificação
<Yutaka> tenta deixar em automatico
<Giverny> Yutaka ce vai ter que chegar nos 15 anos sabendo java
<Giverny> =o
<Giverny> ehehe
<ghs> ferramentas ?
<Giverny> se daqui pra lá não for descontinuado
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> Giverny O.o
<ghs> Giverny, programa em Java ?
<Yutaka> ghs:~# sim
<Giverny> ghs é veio mas tá com dias contados
<Giverny> pobrezinha é linguagem burra
<Giverny> ;]
<Yutaka> ghs:~# mais ou menos assim http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=135802
<Yutaka> tolere estou no windows :S
<ghs> Yutaka, consigui, vlw
<Giverny> js tem muitos dias ainda pela frente
<Yutaka> :)
<Giverny> mas o java já era =(
<ghs> como assim, o Java ja era ?
<Yutaka> php :-) pronto ho pronto
<Giverny> ghs ruby / scale é a moda agora
<Giverny> ghs as maiores empresas tão adotando
<ghs> não é bem assim, java, ainda vai continuar crescendo
<Giverny> vai não man
<Giverny> nem tem mais pra onde ir
<Giverny> ghs http://tiny.cc/3mcag
<Giverny> java já era é retrógrada
<Giverny> tem que tipar até as funções
<Giverny> linguagem assim tem que guardar no baú
<Giverny> ;)
<Giverny> www.thoughtworks.com/radar
<Giverny> pibarnas
<Giverny> danadenho
<pibarnas> {=o
<Yutaka> alguem afim de testar uma coisinha para mim, tente abrir a pagina de login http://www.kgeek.tk/administrator/
<Yutaka> XD
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, 404 Not Found
<Yutaka> XD :D
<Giverny> Yutaka e tá exibindo as vars
<Giverny> de ip
<Giverny> etc
<Giverny> navegador
<Yutaka> XD legal nao
<Giverny> já é o php ai?
<Yutaka> isso pode se considerar como segurança da admin?
<Giverny> se você fizer um uso pra elas
<Giverny> sim
<Yutaka> mmm perfeito :D
<jaypur> eai galerinha do bem
<Giverny> e ae jaypur
<jaypur> po
<jaypur> tava aqui organizando as ideias pro meu site
<jaypur> eh que o atual está bom
<jaypur> mas não eh o melhor
<jaypur> para o futuro
<Infernius[BR]> boa tarde!
<Giverny> pro futuro ai já vai ter que implementar html5 com modernizer
<Giverny> ehehe
<jaypur> entao isso que to vendo
<jaypur> oq eu vou colocar
<jaypur> pq pra eu mudar
<Infernius[BR]> HTML 5 / CSS 3 / JQuery 1.5
<Infernius[BR]> kkkkkkkkk
<jaypur> n pode ser trabalho de 3 dias nao
<Giverny> então usa o que tem
<Giverny> :>
<Infernius[BR]> alguem sabe de algum framework javascript que faça consulta em banco de dados?
<Giverny> @.@
<Giverny> Infernius[BR] usa php mesmo manin
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> ou ruby on rails
<Giverny> !!
<Infernius[BR]> eu vi ontem um que é para Twiter que faz um select..:S
<Infernius[BR]> muito rápido para consultas..
<Infernius[BR]> ai pensei se teria algo mais amplo... não restrito a Twiter
<Giverny> cara banco de dados?
<Giverny> o js
<Giverny> é client-side
<Giverny> não roda dentro do servidor
<Giverny> ele é direto no browser
<Giverny> meio dificil de ele fazer requisições internas
<Giverny> pode tentar usar io.socket
<Giverny> mas ai são outros 500
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> Infernius[BR] http://socket.io/
<Infernius[BR]> só essa dúvida quando vi esse framework... pode ser que tenham inventado algo, mas pelo que vejo é AJAX com PHP no final das contas..
<Giverny> certeza
<Giverny> =)
<Infernius[BR]> to vendo o site..
<omelete> testiando o gnome-shell
<omelete> = fail
<Giverny> Infernius[BR] ainda tá meio fail esse code ae
<Giverny> eles vão melhorar a sintaxe em breve
<Infernius[BR]> mas é bom ficar de olho..
<Infernius[BR]> ele instala algo no Linux para funfar..
<Giverny> é o rpm
<Giverny> tudo nego que trampa no google
<Giverny> tão nem ai pra teu pc
<Giverny> ehehe
<Infernius[BR]> é bom... pq partiram direto para server Linux..:D
<Giverny> o google é só linux que rola lá
<Giverny> google os
<Infernius[BR]> nada de Ruindows para estragar.:D
<Giverny> até o chrome é default utf-8
<Giverny> o android roda linux
<Giverny> e por ai vai
<Infernius[BR]> sim..
<Infernius[BR]> se o Linux não dominou o mundo diretamente tá comendo rápido pelas beradas..:D
<Infernius[BR]> quase tudo, sem ser micro, tá com Linux...kkkkkk
<omelete> tv aqui acho q eh
<Giverny> cara é como diz um filósofo
<Giverny> é o modelo de produção em bazar contra o catedral
<Giverny> =P
<Infernius[BR]> isso..
<freedom_linux> galera
<Infernius[BR]> vlwwwwww
<freedom_linux> não estou consiguindo acessar terminal service
<freedom_linux> o erro: Autoselect keyboard map pt-bt , unable to connect
<jaypur> 920px de width eh consideravel hj compativel com todas as resolucoes, em caso de um site???
<crimeboy> jaypur: nao tem como fazer uma coisa compativel com tudo
<crimeboy> nem se vc usar 100%
<crimeboy> alem dos navegadores serem diferentes, as resolucoes do video sao diferentes e o cliente pode usar o navegador maximizado ou restaurado
<crimeboy> entao
<crimeboy> nao ha muito o que pensar em larguras fixas
<jaypur> crimeboy, eh verdade
<jaypur> crimeboy, ontem eu embarquei nos cms e tentei fazer layouts, soh tomei pancada
<Yutaka> existe o comando !hardware, mas sua lista é obsoleta, pois bem, qual o modelo e fabricante exato de uma placa grafica completamente suportado pelo ubuntu 10.10, que so colocar e reconhecer, 'offboard'
<Yutaka> esqueci de dizer
<Yutaka> que nao tenha problema com opengl '3D'
<Daekdroom> Yutaka, driver open source?
<Yutaka> procuro um modelo que vai sozinho
<Daekdroom> Porque se for, não tem nenhum que funcione completamente.
<Yutaka> chegou a hora, entao tenho que ver um que funcione completamente como eu quero
<Daekdroom> Se fosse instalar o driver proprietário, usar uma placa Nvidia seria muito mais jogo
<Daekdroom> O driver aberto, teria que ser uma Radeon HD3xxx
<Daekdroom> Que já estão 3 gerações atrasadas :S
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> ue
<Yutaka> entao nao existe modelo? :S
<Daekdroom> Aliás, uma HD4xxx também deve funcionar.
<Yutaka> oxi
<Yutaka> mas eas intel onboard
<Daekdroom> Mas você falou offboard.
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> mas vc instala e pronto o drive ja esta
<Yutaka> e nas offboard nao é assim nao?
<Yutaka> nao tem nenhum modelo?
<Daekdroom> Ter tem, ué.
<Daekdroom> Nenhum modelo recente.
<Yutaka> vc sabe please
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> que coisa nao?
<Daekdroom> A não ser que você use o driver proprietário.
<Yutaka> mmm
<Daekdroom> Eu uso uma HD5450 e o suporte dela só aparece no Ubuntu 11.04
<Yutaka> ixi
<Yutaka> alguem me disse para comprar uma dessa '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)'
<Yutaka> drive proprietario com 3D
<Yutaka> estou quase é
<Yutaka> comprando mais 1 pente de ram, e colocar na bios como fixe 256mb
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> bem, vou pesquisar mais sobre
<Yutaka> vlw Daekdroom
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, Intel tem driver opensource, por isso acompanha no cd do ubuntu (out-of-the-box), o ubuntu não inclúi driver proprietário
<Yutaka> mmm
<Daekdroom> Com exceção das VGAs que vêm dentro do processador.
<Daekdroom> Aí nem o driver proprietário presta.
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> que coisa nao :S
<rafaelsoaresbr> estava por fora dessa, comprei um i5 sem vga integrada
<Yutaka> acho que vou comprar + 1 memoria, o problema terei que comprar de 2gb, e colocar no lugar da de 1gb perdendo 1gb :S
<Yutaka> essa placa intel onboard aki é legal, mas o pc precisa de libertar ram :S
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, como está aí, 1 pente de 1Gb?
<Yutaka> iii tenho problema de codificação nao consigo ler o que esta entre 'como e 1'
<Yutaka> como esta .... 1
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe, como esta ai, tem soh um pente de 1Gb?
<Yutaka> 2 de 1gb
<Yutaka> na placa mae so tem 2slot :S
<Yutaka> 1gb cada :S
<adamo> pessoal
<adamo> preciso instalar o moodle
<adamo> depois q instalei o lamp
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, putz, se você colocar o de 2Gb provavelmente vai perder o dual channel
<adamo> não consigo abrir o phpmyadmin
<Yutaka> rafaelsoaresbr:~# ue como assim?
<adamo> ele fica fazendo download de um arquivo com código
<adamo> preciso resolver isso
<adamo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Yutaka> rafaelsoaresbr:~# nao iria funcionar tipo o pc ficaria com 3gb?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, com o dual channel as memorias sao acessadas simultaneamente. mas as memorias precisam ser de mesmo tamanho e preferencialmente terem as mesmas especificacoes
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> que coisa hein :S
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, logo, se voce colocar um pente de 2Gib e um pente de 1Gib vai ficar single channel, nao sei dizer que impacto isso traria na pratica
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> pensando...
<Yutaka> o melhor entao, é remover o que faz usar quase toda minha ram, 'nao é o cache de disco', é uma coisinha q instalei :D gostei ela :D, mas :( remover
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> ah fazer o que ne, vlw
<adamo> galera... alguém pode me ajudar?
<adamo> com o moodle?
<adamo> quem conhece?
<Yutaka> moodle é um cms, 1° vc consegue abrir o http://localhost
<Yutaka> se nao qual o erro que apresenta?
<Yutaka> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ <<< nao abre, qual erro?
<adamo> consigo
<adamo> deu it works
<Yutaka> se os dois abre
<Yutaka> qual o problema?
<adamo> mas ai quando vou pro phpmyadmin
<adamo> ele pede pra baixar um arquivo
<adamo> e não abre aquela tela de login
<Yutaka> ja tentou colocar um arquivo de teste no /var/www
<Yutaka> e tentar abrir?
<Yutaka> index.php
<rafaelsoaresbr> adamo, um arquivo com extensao "php"?
<Yutaka> o arquivo que aparece it works é index.html
<Yutaka> ele esta com problemas
<Yutaka> no apache
<Yutaka> srsr
<adamo> sim, é o index.html
<Yutaka> quando eu abro o http://localhost o ubuntu manda eu fazer download do arquivo
<adamo> não abre
<adamo> tentei colocar um arquivo em php
<adamo> e não deu
<adamo> pediu pra baixar também
<Yutaka> claro ne
<Yutaka> estou procurando um testo que indiquei uma vez
<Yutaka> sudo service apache2
<Yutaka> nao é so isso :S
<Yutaka> sudo service apache2 start
<adamo> blz
<adamo> fiz isso
<adamo> mesmo assim não funciona
<Yutaka> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=5465.0
<Yutaka> '<Yutaka> estou procurando um testo que indiquei uma vez'
<adamo> certo
<adamo> diretório não encontrado
<adamo> etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Yutaka> sudo a2enmod php5
<Yutaka> faz isso ai
<Yutaka> sudo service apache 2 start
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> eita nois
<Yutaka> sudo service apache2 start
<adamo> cara
<adamo> tá difícil
<adamo> fiz o sudo a2enmod php5
<adamo> e fiz o start do apache2
<Yutaka> e nada?
<adamo> mas não parou de tentar baixar o arquivo
<jaypur> qual problema ai?
<Yutaka> o apache+php dele esta com problema
<jaypur> ele instalou direito?
<Yutaka> quando ele entra o apache manda o download
<adamo> preciso passar do phpmyadmin pra tentar continuar o moodle
<Yutaka> o ubuntu q faz isso
<Yutaka> :s
<jaypur> mas eh qual sistema?
<adamo> instalei pelo terminal
<jaypur> server?
<adamo> ubuntu
<adamo> 10.10
<jaypur> http://linuxjay.blogspot.com/2010/03/configurando-apache-2-no-ubuntu-server.html
<Yutaka> adamo:~# reseta o pc ai
<Yutaka> rapidao
<adamo> pera, vou reiniciar, volto já
<Yutaka> eai adamo
<adamo> funciona não
<adamo> acho que reiniciar não faz diferença no ubuntu
<Yutaka> sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<Yutaka> ah faz sim
<Yutaka> o ubuntu é um segundo indows da vida :s
<Yutaka> ve se tem instalado isso ali
<adamo> sim
<adamo> já está instalado
<adamo> e atualizado
<Yutaka> ls /etc/apache2/available
<Yutaka> se retornar muita coisa cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<adamo> impossível acessar
<jaypur> adamo, qual o problema que ta ocorrendo
<adamo> jaypur é o seguinte
<adamo> preciso instalar o moodle
<adamo> e antes preciso configurar o lamp
<adamo> só q o phpmyadmin
<adamo> não está entrando aquela tela do login
<adamo> ele fica tentando baixar um arquivo
<jaypur> cara
<Yutaka> >>> srsr "ls /etc/apache2/mods-available"
<jaypur> ranca tudo fora
<jaypur> e instala de novo
<adamo> pelo synaptic?
<jaypur> vc ta em ubuntu server ou desktop?
<adamo> desktop
<jaypur> putzzz
<jaypur> cara apenas desinstale oq vc instalou
<jaypur> e
<jaypur> instale como no tutorial que fix
<jaypur> z
<jaypur> terminal
<jaypur> http://linuxjay.blogspot.com/2010/03/configurando-apache-2-no-ubuntu-server.html
<jaypur> jah volto
<adamo> como removo tudo?
<adamo> não deu nada certo
<adamo> kkkkk
<jaypur> eu preciso sair agora
<jaypur> qualquer coisa manda email
<jaypur> jaypur.linux@gmail.com
<jaypur> falo
<adamo> pô
<adamo> vlw jaypur
<adamo> alguém mais pode me ajudar??
<Yutaka> adamo:~# http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/01/06/%23ubuntu-br.html
<Yutaka> afk - joomla
<Yutaka> ah busca na linha 'ctrl+f " <kleber> eu instalei o php e quando eu acess "'
<adamo> blz
<adamo> vou procurar
<wilsonslei> alguem pode ajudar com o Paly on Linux
<wilsonslei> ?
<wilsonslei> Play
<wilsonslei> não consigo instalar o need for speed undercover
<wilsonslei> da a seguinte mensagem: Não é possível ativar um módulo de segurança requerido. Não é possível executar este programa (3000).
<wilsonslei> da a seguinte mensagem: Não é possível ativar um módulo de segurança requerido. Não é possível executar este programa (3000).
<wilsonslei> da a seguinte mensagem: Não é possível ativar um módulo de segurança requerido. Não é possível executar este programa (3000).
<wilsonslei> da a seguinte mensagem: Não é possível ativar um módulo de segurança requerido. Não é possível executar este programa (3000).
<wilsonslei> ajuda por favor
<willl> alguem pode ajudar?
<willl> porque nunca consigo ajudar quando venho ao irc do ubuntu?
<willl> :(
<efraimmarcatto> alguém ai sabe algo sobre o FLISOL?
<Yutaka> bitlbee esta com problemas,
<Yutaka> ops
<mfilipe> galera, como faço para trocar de splash para o quiet no momento do boot?
<mfilipe> tentei apertar espaço, mas não rolou :(
<adamo> galera
<adamo> estou com erro no phpmyadmin
<adamo> alguém pode me ajudar??
<adamo> ih... o povo tá ai não??
<maraja> galera, gostaria de saber como abrir uma foto atravez de uma linha no terminal
<Yutaka> nomedoaplicativo /home/minhas\ img/aquelaquevcquiser.jpg
<Yutaka> ja tentou assim?
<lecram_wise> noite
<Yutaka> Pretto boa noite,
<Pretto> Yutaka: boa
<Yutaka> :-)
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-03
<bemlindo> boa noite a todos
<_Deko_> gooooooooooooollllll do joinvillee
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<bemlindo> gente to com um ubuntu rodando um servidor de um jogo online sendo emulado em java
<bemlindo> por isso preferi linux
<bemlindo> rodo nesse servidor o apache
<bemlindo> tbm
<bemlindo> so que na rede local o site so funciona colocando o ip do pc
<bemlindo> fora da rede o site vai de boa
<bemlindo> mais na lan onde ta o pc nao roda pelo link do site
<bemlindo> o endereço e extremel2.ddns.com.br:8080
<bemlindo> mais esse emdereço so ta funcionando externo
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me informar o que ta causando isso?
<bemlindo> eu uso ubuntu server e nao desktop
<bemlindo> ninguem poderiame ajudar?
<_Deko_> goooooooll
<_Deko_> mengaooo
 * Monarquista esse doido toce pra qual time afinal de contas em...?! :p
<crimeboy> toce?
<crimeboy> vo procurar na internet que neologismo eh esse
<Gooogle> foi localizado para toce : gripe
<_Deko_> Monarquista mengao mais to vendo time da cidade tbm
<crimeboy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toce
<crimeboy> Gooogle: seria tosse*
<Gooogle> ERROR 404:
<crimeboy> agora toce
<crimeboy> eh a primeira vez
<crimeboy> que eu vejo
<crimeboy> merece um premio
<Gooogle> errar é humano ne :s
<crimeboy> JOINHA PRIDE
<jaypur> nossa
<jaypur> eu que n vejo mais futebol
<jaypur> que fiasco do flamengo
<jaypur> ahahaha
<jaypur> e olha que eu so flamenguista mas nem acompanho nada de fut
<crimeboy> os flamento soh tem "TOCEDORES"
<jaypur> agahhaha
<crimeboy> da nisso
<jaypur> hahaha
<jaypur> crime tu eh de ond
<crimeboy> nova deli
<_Deko_> inveja do fla é foda
<_Deko_> essa cambada de time fudido q nao tme condicao de pagar por jogador do porte do gaucho
<_Deko_> kkk
<_Deko_> dale dale dale oohh mengao do meu coracao vitaoriaa!
<jaypur> como eu reinicio o som do ubuntu sem reiniciar o sistema???
<jaypur> oq o som aqui para as vezes
<Gooogle> :)
<Gooogle> sudo alsa force-reload
 * Gooogle Achou
<crimeboy> http://metabox.it/MKKLi
<crimeboy> TRON
<Gooogle> crimeboy:~# no no no
<jaypur> Gooogle, brigado yutaka salvou minha pele
<Gooogle> :P
<Gooogle> falando nisso, vou passar a anotar cada erro que achar no linux
<crimeboy> entao vc nao vai fazer mais nada da vida alem disso
<crimeboy> eheh
<Gooogle> :P
<Gooogle> mas,
<Gooogle> pegar os erros e depois mandar para quem produz pode ajudar nao?
<crimeboy> pode
<crimeboy> se chama bug report
<Gooogle> entao perfeito
<crimeboy> se for no codigo se chama Debug
<Gooogle> mmm
<crimeboy> vc pode debugar
<Gooogle> sim
<jaypur> eu gosto de linux
<jaypur> e vcs?
<Gooogle> gostar nao ne
<_Deko_> jaypur aff vo toma banho
<Gooogle> mas nao vivo sem XD
<jaypur> algumas coisas eu nao gosto do linux
<jaypur> porem nao eh sua culpa
<jaypur> e sim de terceiros
<Gooogle> Problemas com o linux? busque no Gooogle? Gooogle DIZ: qual o problema?
<jaypur> incompatibilidade com mts outros softwares
<jaypur> mas como disse
<jaypur> nao eh a culpa dele
<jaypur> ;)
<Gooogle> sua busca nao teve resultados
<Gooogle> wine andei lendo parece q vai melhorar muitoooooo
<jaypur> nao interessa
<jaypur> nunca
<jaypur> vai chegar perto
<jaypur> do sistema rodando nativamente
<jaypur> eessa eh a realidade
<Gooogle> depende
<Gooogle> por um uma ajudinha dos desenvolvedores roda tudo diretamente no linux nativamente sem usar wine
<Gooogle> C e C++ tambem é para linux
<Gooogle> :S
<Gooogle> nao da para ficar, minha mao esta machucada, tenho que sair bjos
<jaypur> se algum dia
<jaypur> tiver pacote adobe completo pra linux
<jaypur> talvez eu larque windows
<crimeboy> jaypur: tem pro mac
<crimeboy> unix
<jaypur> crimeboy, sim e steam tb
<jaypur> porem nada roda no linux ainda
<crimeboy> designer usam mac
<crimeboy> soh se usa windows por falta de informacao hj no planeta terra
<jaypur> crimeboy, designer usa mac por causa de mitos e influencias idiotas
<crimeboy> o que eh uma influencia idiota? o sistema funcionar bem com todos os aplicativos graficos inclusive apps que soh rodam em mac?
<crimeboy> sem virus
<crimeboy> realmente eh bem idiota
<jaypur> crimeboy, a influencia idiota que falo eh esta que irei falar
<jaypur> "designers devem utilizar mac pq mac eh bom pra coisa grafica"
<jaypur> issoq ue sempre escutei
<crimeboy> eu acho que eh cedo vc falar algo de alguma coisa sem nunca ter usado
<crimeboy> vc nao tem argumento.
<crimeboy> pra falar que algo eh ruin, no minimo vc tem que ter usado.
<jaypur> crimeboy, desculpa mas eu estou já pra me formar em design
<jaypur> crimeboy, utilizo macs no meu cotidiano e sei dos seus pros e contras
<jaypur> crimeboy, unica coisa que acho errado eh esta influencia de dizer que o sistema mac eh bom para graficos e etc...
<jaypur> crimeboy, isso foi criado por causa de algo que rolo bem lah atrás
<jaypur> onde apenas macs tinham editores de imagens
<jaypur> coisa que nao é bem assim hj em dia....
<adamo> opa
<adamo> galera estou com um erro no meu phpmyadmin
<adamo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<jaypur> eai
<jaypur> ainda com isso?
<adamo> pois é
<adamo> evolui agora
<adamo> consigo abrir um arquivo em php
<adamo> mas o phpmyadmin
<adamo> ainda pede pra baixar
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> n entendo
<jaypur> c instalo tudo certinho e da esses lances
<adamo> pois é
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> eh soh com o aplicativo que vc quer instalar?
<adamo> como assim?
<jaypur> vc jah tento instalar sei lah
<jaypur> wordpress
<jaypur> por exemplo
<jaypur> entrou no mysql jah?
<jaypur> ou no phpmyadmin
<jaypur> jah logou?
<adamo> não cara
<adamo> eu não tentei instalar nada do moodle ainda
<adamo> ainda estou nesta configuração
<jaypur> calma
<jaypur> vamos lah
<jaypur> vc ta num pc?
<jaypur> nada de server neh
<adamo> no notebook
<adamo> é
<jaypur> ta
<adamo> nada de server
<jaypur> instalou
<jaypur> php mysql phpmyadmin
<jaypur> vc seguiu
<jaypur> meu tutorial???
<adamo> sim!
<jaypur> tudo pelo terminal
<jaypur> correto?
<adamo> certo
<jaypur> e como vc ta entrando no "host"???
<jaypur> do apache???
<jaypur> local?
<adamo> sim
<jaypur> eita
<jaypur> que tenso
<jaypur> eu mexia com servidorzinho
<jaypur> que eu fazia
<jaypur> e oq ta rolando
<jaypur> me diga ai oq vc ta fazendo que ai eu do uma procurada aki
<jaypur> hj to postando no blog e dando suporte
<adamo> cara... é o seguinte
<adamo> eu coloquei um arquivo chamado teste.php dentro de /var/www
<adamo> vou no navegador e coloco localhost/teste.php
<adamo> e roda numa boa
<jaypur> otimo
<adamo> criei um link da pasta do phpmyadmin que está em /usr/share
<adamo> para dentro do /var/www
<adamo> só q quando coloco localhost/phpmyamdmin ele pede pra baixar um arquivo
<jaypur> vc troco diretorios???
<adamo> não... eu criei um link...
<jaypur> nao
<jaypur> axo ke nao eh assim que funciona
<jaypur> ele manda download
<adamo> cd /var/www e ln -s /usr/share
<jaypur> pq deve ta fora
<adamo> então como faço?
<jaypur> um minuto por favor
<jaypur> quando eu tinha server
<adamo> deixo a pasta phpmyadmin no /usr/share?
<jaypur> era duro algumas coisas
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> tem que dexar
<jaypur> tudo onde foi instalado
<jaypur> pq essas coisas
<jaypur> funcionam juntas
<adamo> blz
<jaypur> de um jeito inesplicavel
<jaypur> HAHAHAH
<jaypur> ai se tira ago do lugar
<jaypur> ferra tudo
<adamo> mas eu não tirei, eu linkei... o comando foi ln
<jaypur> eu n sei
<jaypur> eu sei que eu nao entrava assim
<jaypur> no meu
<jaypur> eu punha o diretorio mesmo
<jaypur> tipo
<jaypur> www.site.no-ip.com/phpmyadmin
<jaypur> algo assim
<adamo> ai tu já ia trabalhando na hospedagem era?
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> eu trabalhava com servidor de jogos e web
<jaypur> eu que montava o host
<jaypur> ta ateh aki a maquina
<jaypur> to afim de restaurar
<jaypur> tinha ath phpsys
<jaypur> se liga
<adamo> diz
<jaypur> qual a url do seu servidor ai que vc ta usando?
<adamo> localhost...
<jaypur> ta
<jaypur> mas como eh
<jaypur> localhost.com?
<adamo> não cara... é http://localhost é local mesmo, tipo no meu hd
<jaypur> ta
<jaypur> http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<jaypur> funfa?
<adamo> não
<jaypur> n aparece nada informando php nem nada?
<adamo> opa
<jaypur> http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<adamo> consegui assim ó: localhost/phpmyadmin/info.php
<adamo> consegui assim ó: localhost/phpmyadmin/phpinfo.php
<adamo> massa assim deu certo...
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> e se vc poe soh phpmyadmin
<jaypur> ele
<jaypur> manda baixar algo?:
<adamo> é
<jaypur> baixar oq?
<jaypur> vc instalo mysql?
<adamo> mysql-server
<adamo> manda baixar um arquivo com um código-fonte
<jaypur> adamo, aqui tem otro tutorial
<jaypur> http://connectwww.com/how-to-install-and-configure-apachephpmysql-and-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu/726/
<jaypur> eu acho que vc deveria tirar tudo e reinstalar
<jaypur> dexar tudo do jeito que o tutorial fala
<adamo> lá diz como tirar tudo também??
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> sudo apt-get remove
<jaypur> eai vc poe oq vc instalou neh
<jaypur> olha soh
<adamo> blz
<jaypur> meu blog n tem tutorial de mysql O.o??
<adamo> vou tentar
<adamo> valeu
<adamo> vou ver aqui
<jaypur> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Servidor-Apache2-+-MySQL-+-PHP5-+-PHPMyAdmin-%28Ubuntu%29
<jaypur> olha
<jaypur> esse ai eh perfeito
<jaypur> esse utimo
<jaypur> adamo, news?
<adamo> deu certo do jeito q eu te disse
<adamo> porém agora estou com um novo problemma
<adamo> *problema
<jaypur> quakl
<jaypur> vc testou
<jaypur> se o php ta funcionando?
<adamo> quando vou instalar o moodle ai ele diz: Verificação do Ambiente falhou!
<adamo> e dá esse recado:
<adamo> Each Moodle release has some minimum PHP version requirement and a number of mandatory PHP extensions. Full environment check is done before each install and upgrade. Please contact server administrator if you do not know how to install new version or enable PHP extensions.
<adamo> cURL PHP extension
<adamo> deve ser instalado e habilitado
<jaypur> vc isntalo php?
<jaypur> php5?
<adamo> sim
<jaypur> pera
<jaypur> oq ele pede entao
<jaypur> qual requisito
<adamo> acho que encontrei aqui
<jaypur> otmio
<adamo> encontrei mas não deu certo
<jaypur> qual eh a solucao?
<adamo> tá dizendo que o link: http://localhost/moodle/install.php está corrompido
<jaypur> pera
<jaypur> oq vc ta fazendo
<adamo> a solução foi ir no synaptic e procurar moodle... ai vi que tinha o php-curl lá
<jaypur> entrou no localhost/moodle
<adamo> assim não entra pq pede pra baixar... só entra assim localhost/moodle/install.php
<jaypur> entendi
<adamo> cara, meu index.html de /var/www sumiu... será q é isso q tá dando pro?? e sempre q eu removo ele não volta
<jaypur> nao sei pq isso acontece
<adamo> quando digito localhost deveria aparecer its works né??
<jaypur> sim
<adamo> Index of /
<jaypur> pq vc esta fazendo isso tudo?
<adamo> 	Name	Last modified	Size	Description
<adamo> 	moodle/	19-Sep-2008 21:19	 -	
<adamo> 	phpmyadmin/	07-Sep-2010 13:35	 -	
<adamo> 	teste.php	02-Feb-2011 18:42	 20	
<adamo> Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<adamo> mas ele aparece isso ai ó
<adamo> me manda o conteúdo do index.html q crio ele aqui
<adamo> pra ver
<adamo> se dá certo
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> qualquer pagina index.html
<jaypur> devera aparecer
<adamo> blz, mas num tem nenhuma instrução na index.html da /var/www??
<adamo> isso é que eu quero saber
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> nesta pasta
<jaypur> vc poe o conteudo do site
<jaypur> nesse www ai
<adamo> então num tem nada errado não
<adamo> http://localhost/moodle/install.php diz q o link está corrompido...
<jaypur> cara pq vc ta se matando com isso ai
<jaypur> vc ta aprendendo?
<jaypur> como eh
<jaypur> pq eu tinha uma makina velha
<jaypur> pra fazer isso
<jaypur> n fazia isso em local nao
<adamo> cara eu preciso de um ambiente on-line, e resolvi estudar o moodle, a outra saída seria o wave... mas o google wave não tem todas as ferramentas que o moodle... entendeu?
<jaypur> como assim ambiente on line
<adamo> ambiente de interação on-line
<jaypur> um forum serve?
<adamo> basicamente para estruturar a comunicação de um grupo... já tentamos pelo grupo de discussão, fórum... mas nada tem surtido efeito
<adamo> gostaria de fazer algo novo
<jaypur> tenta blog
<jaypur> eh mais facil
<adamo> vou ver
<jaypur> blogspot
<jaypur> wordpress
<jaypur> tente coisas que jah estejam rodando on line
<jaypur> e nao precise que vc se mate ai
<jaypur> instalando
<adamo> sei
<adamo> cara valeu ai, vou nessa! té mais
<Monarquista> updm: Bom dia. Tá fazendo hora extra pra cubrir o Batman enquanto ele se prepara pra o carnaval no rio de janeiro primo...?!
 * Monarquista :P
<jaypur> Monarquista, ;)
<jaypur> acho que irei dormir
<Monarquista> jaypur: bom descanso ai pra ti patrão. :)
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<jaypur> pra vc tb
<jaypur> Monarquista, crimeboy Yutaka boa noite a todos
<jaypur> boa noite gente
<jaypur> fui
<jaypur> linuxjay.blogspot.com fiz uns posts hj
<jaypur> fu
<jaypur> fui
<cool> boa noite
<cool> tem alguem on linde no canal?
<DistroGentoo> o
<cool> DistroGentoo
<cool> :)
<DistroGentoo> opa
<cool> vc pode me ajudar com algo q pode ser simples
<DistroGentoo> ah
<cool> assim...o meu ubuntu ta em dual boot...normal...atualizei ele...e agora la no boot...aparece duas vezes o ubuntu...a versao atualizadade 2.6.35-25 generic e a antiga 2.6.35-22-generic
<cool> isso eh assim..ou tem como deixar bonitinho.;.?
<DistroGentoo> qual o kernel esta rodando  ?
<cool> porq quero saber...porq cada vez q atualizar vai aparecer outra..queria evitar isso
<DistroGentoo> se quer que fique somente um
<DistroGentoo> tem que editar isso
<DistroGentoo> e remover a antiga
<cool> quero remover o antigo
<cool> to rodando o 2.6.35-25-generic
<cool> 2.6.35-22-generic
<cool> acabei de atualizar
<cool> 2.6.35-22-generic (antigo)
<cool> como faço pra tirar ele do boot inicial
<cool> ?
<DistroGentoo> vai em locais
<DistroGentoo> depois encontre sistema de arquivos
<DistroGentoo> e ali vai ter boot
<cool> vai falando e eu vo fazendo
<cool> ta mais vai falando
<cool> mas isso nao precisa de permissao de root?
<DistroGentoo> e la vai estar os dois o antigo e o atual
<cool> entendi
<cool> vo tentar...obrigado
<DistroGentoo> é so detonar de la
<DistroGentoo> mais tem que estar como root
<cool> isso pode ferrar o sistema?
<DistroGentoo> ferrar
<DistroGentoo> não
<DistroGentoo> so vai tirar oo antigo e deixar o atual no boot
<DistroGentoo> la no grub
<bino> bom dia
<SuBmUnDo> eggdrop
<flawin> Bom dia, para todos!
<flawin> Amigos, baixei o Firefox 4.0 e descompactei  a pasta..
<flawin> Agora não sei como instalar..
<flawin> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<ffr76> flawin,bom dia so install
<Giverny> flawin arquivo.deb ?
<Giverny> se for clica 2x em cima já foi
<flawin> Não..
<flawin> Nâo é . deb..
<flawin> Descompactei a pasta ..
<ffr76> flawin,abre o terminal digita sudo apt-get install firefox
<Giverny> sudo aptget -y install firefox
<Giverny> ;)
<flawin> O que significa o "-y"?
<ffr76> flawin,o "y" significa não perguntar nada :>)
<flawin> ffr76, fiz o que você pediu e nada..
<flawin> Olha, eu já tenho o firefox 3,6 instalado..
<flawin> Baixei o 4.0 beta ..
<flawin> ele veio compactado..
<flawin> descompactei..
<ffr76> flawin,tenta baixa o firefox4.deb
<flawin> acho que preciso indicar o caminho do arquivo de instalação..
<flawin> Mas nao sei como ..
<flawin> Eu uso ele, clicando em um arquivo chamado firefox dentro da pasta ..
<flawin> dois clikes e pronto..
<flawin> Só que quero instalar ele no sistema..
<Guest44144> bom dia galera..
<Guest44144> alguem ajuda  com um problema na rede do ubuntu 10.10
<ffr76> flawin,da uma lida nisto talvez t ajude http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Instalacao-de-programas-5
<flawin> Ok, vou dá uma olhada..
<Giverny> http://market.android.com/
<flawin> gente, como faço pra instalar arquivos .bin?
<flawin> estou dentro da pasta firefox via terminal..
<adorilson> flawin, se ele estiver com a permissao de execução, basta executa-lo
<adorilson> ./seu_arquivo.bin
<flawin> adorilson, Como faço para dá a permissão?
<flawin> já estou dentro do diretorio..
<flawin> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<flawin> Gente, deu esse erro ai..
<Giverny> flawin .bin é java
<Giverny> só dar um chmod a+x arquivo.bin
<Giverny> e depois ./nomedoarquivo
 * RMonteiraum está away razão: ligando a bomba
 * RMonteiraum Voltando do away! Fiquei away por: 1min 10segs
<Guest44144> alguem manja de rede ai?
<flawin> Giverny, ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<flawin> Fiz o que voce pediu..
<flawin> apareceu essa mensagem ai..
<Giverny> Guest44144 qual o problema?
<Giverny> flawin ele não tá achando a libxul.so
<Giverny> flawin da um sudo apt-get -y install libxul.so
<Giverny> Guest44144 fala
<jaypur> Yutaka, ;)
<jaypur> Giverny, ;)
<flawin> Giverny, Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<adorilson> flawin, vc deve estar com o Synaptic ou outro gerenciador de pacotes aberto
<adorilson> de qq forma, eu tenho quase certeza que esse pacote nao existe. esses arquivo .so vem dentro de pacotes, mas ele em si nao é
<adorilson> o que exatamente vc qr fazer? qr instalar qual versao do FF ?
<flawin> 4.0 beta 10
<flawin> adorilson, 4.0 beta 10
<flawin> já estou com ele baixado e descompactado..
<flawin> a pasta está em "/home/user
<adorilson> qual versao do Ubuntu?
<flawin> 10.10
<Kriador> flawin: nao seria mais facil usar um ppa pra isso?
<flawin> Sim, mas é que eu estou querendo aprender..
<Kriador> flawin: ah, entendo
<flawin> não sei instalar programas..
<flawin> via terminal..
<liberie> sudo apt-get install nomedopacote
<adorilson> flawin, eu diria q executar um .bin não é bem instalar pacotes. um .bin pode fazer qq coisa. eventualmente, alguns servem pra instalar algo
<flawin> adorilson, é o seguinte..
<flawin> eu baixei o firefox 4 do site da mozilla..
<flawin> lembro-me que ele veio compactado..
<adorilson> a forma "correta" de instalar é essa que o liberie está dizendo. mas vc tb pode usar o dpkg, dependendo da situacao
<flawin> eu descompactei..
<flawin> extrai a pasta para o pasta de user..
<flawin> e agora eu até consigo rodar, mas não está instalado no sistema..
<adorilson> flawin, o problema parece mesmo ser a falta dessa libxul.so
<Kriador> flawin: creio que bastara mover a pasta pra o local adequado, o ato de "instalar" basicamente consiste em mover as coisas pro devido lugar
<flawin> Sim..
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> flawin, vai la na pasta onde tu baixou o .bin...clica com o botão direito sobre ele ai veai propriedades > permissoes > e marcar executar como um programa
<Kriador> flawin: aplicativos tipo o ff pode ser so uma pasta a ser executa sem instalaçao propriamente dita
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai é só da 2 clicks que ele roda
<flawin> isso!!
<flawin> estou fazendo isso!!
<flawin> e como faço pra criar um icone?
<flawin> e para onde devo mover a pasta?
<Kriador> flawin: geralmente quando baixo aplicativos assim coloco na /opt ou na usr/share/opt, mas na realidade nao ha um "lugar certo", voce pode por onde achar adqueado
<flawin> E quanto ao icone?
<Kriador> ja pra criar um atalho (é isso que voce quer nao é?), basta criar um lançador usando o botao direito na area de trabalho, e la indicar o caminho para o bin do ff
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> flawin, bom teoricamente ele deveria abrir o instalador e fazer o resto no estilo next next next finish, mas se ele abrir o firefox direto faz como o Kriador falou coloca em /usr/share/opt
<adorilson> flawin, entao quer dizer que vc consegue executar o FF de bin?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai tu vai em sistemas > preferencias > menu principal
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> escolhe onde tu quer o icone
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e adiciona
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> navega até a pasta e escolhe o executavel do firefox
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> da um nome pra ele tipo Firefox BETA e pronto
<liberie> mas existe ppa
<victor1903> Ola pessoal, duas dúvidas: 1-como faço pra iniciar o squid junto com o sistema e configurá-lo para fazer cache normalmente, instalei aki mas naum tah fazendo cache
<liberie> do firefox 4 para o 10.10
<liberie> por que toda essa complicaćão
<Kriador> liberie: o cara quer aprender
<liberie> e esta aprendendo o que assim Kriador
<liberie> criar lambanća ?
<liberie> o melhor seria apenas sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<Kriador> tentativa e erro é uma forma como qualquer outra
<liberie> e esta aprendendo o que assim Kriador sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<liberie> sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<liberie> tentar errando e uma coisa
<liberie> tentar ERRADO e outra
<Kriador> victor1903: graficamente, basa adicionar aos aplicativos de sessao, ja  cache nao seii,nunca usei
<flawin> Calma, gente!
<flawin> Eu só estou querendo saber como as coisas funcionam..
<flawin> de formas diferentes..
<Guest44144> instalei o team speak
<Guest44144> mas nao consigo abrir
<Guest44144> o arquivo eh de extensao .run
<flawin> eu sei que instalar via ppa é mais fácil..
<Kriador> Guest44144: e ele tem versao pra linux?
<flawin> mas não posso ser um bom user linux se só sei instalar programas de um modo, certo?
<victor1903> Kriador ql eh o nome do comando pra colocar nos aplicativos da sessão?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> flawin, mas perai se tu ta buscando aprendizado e não facilidade tu usado a distro errada...ubuntu é feito pra te dar tudo pronto o mais facil possivel...quer aprender a usar linux...instala arch gentoo ou slackware ai tu vai aprender
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<liberie> flawin: mas nao seria instalar pelo modo correto
<liberie> seria fazer lambanca
<Kriador> tu quer fazer via terminal, bom, sudo update-rc.d squid defaults
<Kriador> creio eu
<Kriador> senao é alguma variaçao mudand so o nome do script
<Guest44144> meu microfone nao ta funcionando...detalhe uso notebook ..
<flawin> gente, as vezes é preciso instalar certos programas via terminal, certo?
<flawin> como vou fazer isso, se não tenho noção alguma?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> flawin, no ubuntu não =D
<flawin> por isso quero aprender os comandos básicos..
<liberie> flawin: isso nao seria instalar
<liberie> mas sim compilar programas
<flawin> não sei nada de comandos..
<liberie> os quais nao existem pacotes ainda disponiveis
<liberie> se voce nem sabe o que e um compilador
<liberie> nao deveria estar se metendo com isso
<liberie> tem muito mais coisa a aprender antes
<flawin> Poxa, desculpa.. mas um dia eu posso saber o que é um compilador..
<Kriador> pessoal, o sistema é do cara, deixa ele tentar, que mal isso pode fazer?
<flawin> eu quero muito me especializar em Linux..
<flawin> sei que ainda tenho muito o que aprender..
<flawin> e estou fazendo isso com a ajuda de vocês..
<liberie> flawin: entao nao da passo maior que a perna
<liberie> vai vendo o guia foca linux
<liberie> vai a os poucos
<liberie> para nao pular etapas
<flawin> gente, moro no interior de alagoas, as coisas aqui são muito dificeis, nem internet boa eu tenho..
<liberie> eu sou de Caruaru - PE (nasci la)
<flawin> e sou o único usuário ubuntu da cidade que só tem 20.000 habitantes..
<liberie> mas a 11 anos ja nao moro no BR
<flawin> por isso, preciso muito de voces..
<liberie> apenas te aconselho a nao pular etapas
<flawin> eu conheço caruaru!
<liberie> nao adianta voce querer compilar um firefox , um gnome na mao
<flawin> o meu avô nasceu lá!!
<liberie> sem nem saber como funciona dependencias
<liberie> ou o que e um compilador
<flawin> Ok..
<flawin> então você me recomenda começar lendo o Guia Foca para iniciantes, certo
<flawin> Já baixei...
<liberie> claro o sistema e seu voce faz o que quiser
<liberie> mas e uma boa perca de tempo isso
<flawin> Agora vou mandar imprimiri..
<Kriador> "perda de tempo"
<liberie> obrigado pela correćão Kriador
<flawin> Vocês recomendam algum livro?
<flawin> Algum site com vídeos aulas..
<liberie> guia foca linux
<liberie> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<Kriador> rapaz, tem um livro do morimoto de 2009, melhor coisa que ja li sobre linux pra iniciante, mnual pratico linux, ou algo assim
<flawin> legal..
<flawin> Quero administrar redes e banco de dados..
<flawin> tudo em software livre..
<Giverny> Kriador morimoto é o cara
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> carlos e. morimoto
<flawin> ainda tenho um longo caminho. mais um dia eu chego lá.
<liberie> flawin: claro que chega
<guilxxx> começa estudando LDAP
<guilxxx> ahh
<guilxxx> e bom dia
<guilxxx> xD
<Kriador> ldap nem eu tive coragem ainda
<flawin> LDAP?
<Giverny> já li muito canivete suiço do morimoto
<Giverny> ehehe
<liberie> nao vejo por que cair em ldap
<guilxxx> sim
<guilxxx> LDAP é AD
<liberie> se nem o basico ele sabe
<liberie> um passo de cada vez
<guilxxx> mas aí que está
<Giverny> ad é izi
<guilxxx> pra se desinfectar de M$
<flawin> liberie, você está certo..
<Giverny> não sei como nego ainda se bate com ad
<Giverny> ehehe
<liberie> antes
<liberie> ele tem de aprender como funciona um DNS
<Kriador> pra começar, o basico é o funcionamento do sistema, sistema de arquivos, montar partiçao, instalar remover, configuraçoes bascias
<guilxxx> tem que fazer LDAP
<guilxxx> conhecer como funciona AD
<liberie> como funciona TCP/IP (ate antes de aprender sobre DNS)
<Kriador> ldap, zimbra, samba, essas coisas ja considero moderadamente avançado
<guilxxx> é igual File sharing
<liberie> ate chegar em camada de aplicacao
<liberie> ainda vai tempo
<guilxxx> zimbra avançado?
<liberie> ele tem muitas outras camadas a aprender antes
<flawin> gente, o que é LDAP e AD?
<guilxxx> google é seu amigo
<guilxxx> mas nós também somos
<liberie> guilxxx: comecou agora explica a ele
<liberie> o que voce sugeriu
<guilxxx> AD é active Directory
<Kriador> quantos usuarios medios sabem administrar um servidor de amil? isso nao é corriqueiro
<liberie> ao invez de mandar a o google
<guilxxx> calma
<guilxxx> tu leu o que eu falei depois
<guilxxx> nós também somos?
<flawin> Humm..
<guilxxx> seguinte
<flawin> Já ouvi falar..
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> lá tu controla as ações dos usuarios
<liberie> guilxxx: pergunta basica , ja que voce esta em um nivel avancado
<flawin> Tenho uns videos aqui de como montar um AD em Windows Server
<guilxxx> no modo resumido
<liberie> por que existem apenas 13 root servers
<guilxxx> liberie, o que quer saber? mas não sou avançado.. apenas estudo bastante sobr
<guilxxx> sobre*
<liberie> bem pergunta bem simples sobre DNS
<liberie> por que apenas existem 13 root servers
<flawin> Estou estudando colocar velox aqui em casa..
<liberie> no mundo
<flawin> E começar a fazer os cursos na Oficina Livre em maceio..
<guilxxx> po
<guilxxx> simples....
<liberie> ta pesquisando no Google ainda ?
<guilxxx> nop
<flawin> www.oficinalivre.com.br
<guilxxx> só não dormi ainda
<guilxxx> mas é simples
<liberie> eu sei que e simples
<guilxxx> existem pessoas que possuem
<guilxxx> smartcards
<liberie> ????????????????????????????????????????????/
<guilxxx> e eles tem uma
<guilxxx> digamos
<liberie> o que smartcard tem haver com DNS
<guilxxx> chaves da internet
<flawin> Lightweight Directory Access Protocol, ou LDAP, é um protocolo para atualizar e pesquisar diretórios rodando sobre TCP/IP. Um diretório LDAP geralmente segue o modelo X.500, que é uma árvore de nós, cada um consistindo de um conjunto de atributos com seus respectivos valores. ...
<guilxxx> calma
<liberie> nao tem nada nada haver
<guilxxx> e com isso eles conseguem desligar a internet
<guilxxx> ;)
<flawin> Hhehe
<liberie> nada haver
<liberie> hhhaa
<guilxxx> tem certeza?
<guilxxx> ja ouviu falar em terceira guerra mundial?
<liberie> absoluta certeza
<liberie> por isso falo nao de passo maior que a perna
<guilxxx> vai ser a guerra das chaves
<liberie> nao pule passos
<liberie> ou acaba sem saber
<guilxxx> ok
<guilxxx> tu ja deve ter criado um bind9
<guilxxx> certo?
<liberie> o motivo de ter apenas 13 root servers no mundo (letras A ate M) e por causa que e o numero maximo que cabe num pacote UDP
<guilxxx> é mais do que isso
<liberie> ja que o mesmo tem apenas 512 bytes
<guilxxx> não sabe que esse numero vai aumentar?
<liberie> nao EXISTE como aumentar guilxxx
<Kriador> administraçao de servidor dns dhcp vai ser semesttre, ahah
<liberie> nao fala bobagem
<guilxxx> tem certeza?
<liberie> absoluta
<guilxxx> agora tenho que consultar o google
<guilxxx> porque eu li uma matéria de um portador dessas chaves
<liberie> nao tem nada haver sobre chaves
<liberie> isso ja e outra coisa
<guilxxx> hmmm
<guilxxx> mas esse numero vai aumentar
<liberie> por isso falo sempre no canal nao pule etapas ou acaba sem saber o que esta falando
<liberie> NAO EXISTE como aumentar
<guilxxx> estão estudando até outro protocolo
<liberie> nao cabe num pacote UDP
<liberie> o DNS como e conhecido HOJE
<liberie> nao existe como
<liberie> simples :)
<guilxxx> essas são as chaves mas ainda não é o que eu quero
<guilxxx> http://www.ndig.com.br/item/946
<Giverny> liberie camada de aplicação lembrei da aula de introdução a redes
<Giverny> aplicação sessão
<Giverny> modelo osi
<liberie> yep
<Giverny> topologia de redes etc
<liberie> isso e basico
<Giverny> ehehe
<liberie> sem saber o modelo OSI
<liberie> voce nao sabe debugar nada
<liberie> em rede
<liberie> fica jogando no chute ate achar o problema
<liberie> guilxxx: sobre o dns sec eu conheco bem
<liberie> mas nao tem nada haver com a pergunta
<Giverny> até que isso ae serve pra algo
<Giverny> mas pouca coisa que aprendi na faculz serviu pra algo
<Giverny> depois
<Giverny> foi mais pelo diploma mesmo
<Giverny> ehehe
<guilxxx> hehehehe
<liberie> mas se voce quiser ler sobre os RFCs de DNS sec guilxxx ai vai um link http://www.dnssec.net/rfc
<liberie> claro voce deve saber o que e um RFC :)
<xGrind> alguem sabe se saiu o alpha 2 ?
<liberie> e ae Rod56
<liberie> ops
<liberie> rootsh:
 * liberie tab fail
<rootsh> liberie: normal
<guilxxx> liberie, lembro que era alguma coisa com a mudança pro ipv6
<guilxxx> e sim, eu sei o que é um RFC
<guilxxx> ;)
<liberie> guilxxx: tambem nao tem haver com a mudanca para ipv6
<liberie> o que voce esta falando
<guilxxx> juro que eu queria lembrar do artigo que estou falando
<liberie> voce deve ter confundido
<guilxxx> liberie, http://www.tml.tkk.fi/Opinnot/Tik-110.501/1999/papers/dns/dns.html#chap4
<guilxxx> mas ainda não é isso
<liberie> cara desculpa mas voce esta confundindo mesmo
<guilxxx> opa
<liberie> eu sei o que voce quer dizer com as chaves , mas isso e relacionado a DNSSEC
<guilxxx> eu é quem peço desculpas
<liberie> e nao DNS
<liberie> muito menos por que existem apenas 13 root servers (que ja expliquei o por que)
<guilxxx> então
<guilxxx> a matéria que li era a respeito das limitações
<guilxxx> e por isso eles precisavam mudar
<liberie> nao e por isso a mudanca
<guilxxx> não?
<ffr76> galera como faço para comprtilhar internet com ubuntu 9.04 + windows 98
<Kriador> de onde pra onde?
<Geowany> ffr76 se for o ubuntu compartilhando a conexão para o win98 (eu li isso mesmo?)
<ffr76> Geowany,sim tenho 2 maquinas antigas
<ffr76> Geowany,ubuntu com internet 3g e win98 com samba instalado e se comunicando mas sem internet
<geowany_> ffr76, http://www.gdhpress.com.br/servidores/leia/index.php?p=cap2-3
<geowany_> tenta isso aí
<maximilianoo> Bom dia galera. Estou tentando montar um servidor postfix que captura emails para a minha maquina e direciona para uma aplicação rails. A configuração é simples para colocar num servidor que tem um dominio realmente, e ai quando eu mandar um e-mail para qualquercoisa@meudominio.com ele vai capturar. Mas acontece que estou tentando testar isso localmente, não estou conseguindo mandar um email para localhost. Como eu mando um email para mim mesm
<maximilianoo> o?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, rapaz cria uma nova rede ad-hoc no ubuntu e manda o windows 98 conectar nela passando o ip da maquina com ubuntu como gateway
<strcpy_> ai como eu faço pra escrever um codigo html ou php com echo ?
<maximilianoo> echo "<html> ... </html>" > algum.html  ?
<strcpy_> e se dendo do html conter outros "
<strcpy_> nao da problema?
<strcpy_> maximilianoo
<maximilianoo> strcpy_, Não sei bem se echo tem escape, mas tu pode tentar escrever dentro com \"
<strcpy_> tipo echo "<html> ...blablablabla \" blablablabla \" </html>
<maximilianoo> É
<strcpy_> hun
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<rmonteiro> alguém ja teve a experiencia de instalar winxp no virtualbox e não conseguir instalar um determinado programa na VM mas na maquina real conseguir?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rmonteiro, de não conseguir instalar não, mas de não conseguir rodar já
<rmonteiro> pois eh
<rmonteiro> eh isso
<rmonteiro> instalo, mas não roda
<rmonteiro> da Eaccessviolation
<rmonteiro> Ctrl-Alt-Del
<rmonteiro> conseguiu resolver?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rmonteiro, não fui atras na verdade o programa precisava de mais recurso de video...era um jogo =D e a maquina virtual não fornecia e eu não fui atras de configurar
<rmonteiro> bem, no meu caso, é um gerenciador de terminais
<rmonteiro> vou testar o lance da memoria
<rmonteiro> Ctrl-Alt-Del o engraçado é q eu criei uma vm nas mesmas condiçoes
<rmonteiro> e ela funcionou, tem uns 3 meses
<rmonteiro> vou testar se anum eh uma especidade do vbox neh?!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rmonteiro, mas de la pra ca o vbox atualizou algumas coisas de configuração mudaram...e sempre na hora de criar tu pode ter esquecido algum detalhe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rmonteiro, uma dica é instalar o guestadditions que aumenta as possibilidades da VM
<rmonteiro> pois eh
<rmonteiro> testei em duas vms... uma com o guest e outra sem
<rmonteiro> nada
<rmonteiro> vou aumentar a memoria
<rmonteiro> derrepente o desenvolvedor colocou um "memoria minima requerida" neh/
<rmonteiro> ?
<victor1903> Ola pessoal, alguem aqui usa squid? meu squid não tah funcionando! já configurei no navegador e nada!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rmonteiro, tua vm ta com quanto de memoria?
<rmonteiro> tava com 512
<rmonteiro> outra com 384
<rmonteiro> criei uma agora com 1024
<jaypur> barna_, Yutaka ;)
<gattino> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<flawin> Gente o Ubuntu 11.4 vem com icones distribuidos no centro da area de trabalho?
<gattino> boa tarde pessoal
<insert> eu executo squid -i, aparece createservice failed
<insert> algume da uma luz?
<Salvia> oque seria o -i?
<Salvia> veja no help ai
<Salvia> eu nao lembro ahuahu
<insert> Salvia pra criar o serviço squid no win
<gattino> pessoal, eu removi o openoffice.org, através do apt-get remove, e agora não estou conseguindo instalá-lo novamente... a saída do comando está aqui: http://pastebin.com/ndgP1JED
<gattino> alguém tem alguma idéia do que pode ser?
<willianalberto> linha 24: Pacote quebrado
<willianalberto> talvez esteja corrompido
<willianalberto> tente instalar o libreoffice em vez do openoffice
<insert> alguem pode me falar uma squid.conf basica somente para liberar internet pelo proxy sem bloqueio e sem cache?
<gattino> o libreoffice funciona com o ubuntu 10.04?
<SuBmUnDo> gattino, olha aqui http://fabiokotowiski.wordpress.com/2011/01/09/ubuntu-ppa-torna-facil-a-instalacao-do-libreoffice/
<evandro> boa tarde, alguém tem uma dica sobre como posso apagar linhas em branco num arquivo texto
<omelete> evandro,  vim da
<omelete> só ñ lembro como
<evandro> omelete, ok, obrigado, vou pesquisar mais
<omelete> :g/^$/d
<omelete> testa ai
<RMonteiraum> q estranho... a algum tempo, instalei um programa numa VM e ele funcionou, agora, fica dando EAccessViolation... Run Time error 216
<RMonteiraum> alguém ja pegou uma dessas
<RMonteiraum> o sistema guest é windowsxp
<RMonteiraum> tanto faz se é SP2 ou SP3 e ainda acontece com o 2003Sp2
<marlop> RMonteiraum, qual programa de virtualização vc ta usando? pode ser alguma atualização do windows, do programa q vc instalou ou do programa de virtualização.
<RMonteiraum> marlop estou usando o Vbox. ja usei desde a versao 3 até a ultima... mesmo problema
<marlop> pode ser atualização do windows, do programa q vc instalou ...
<RMonteiraum> marlop usei 6 isos q tenho aqui... do SP2 sem nada até um SP3 com vários Addons. não rola... mas um dia, ja funcionou
<RMonteiraum> to quase reformatando tudo com um cd original q tenho aqui e reinstalando o Vbox e as maquinas denovo...
<RMonteiraum> não sei o q aconteceu... de acordo com minhas pesquisas, o erro está ligado ao Subseven, mas não há qualquer indicio disso
 * RMonteiraum está away razão: bombeiros chegaram pra apagar o incendio na mata
<marlop>  cria uma vm nova com um CD do windows e so instala o programa pra ver se funciona
<nT4BR> algum programador rails aew?
 * RMonteiraum Voltando do away! Fiquei away por: 9mins 47segs
<RMonteiraum> marlop fiz isso ja, com cada uma das ISOS
<RMonteiraum> e com CD, direto'
<kaian> Boa tarde
<marlop> RMonteiraum, subseven?
<RMonteiraum> marlop eh...
<RMonteiraum> run time 216
<RMonteiraum> as referencias q achei, falavam sobre subseven
<RMonteiraum> [Masduqe|Off] longe disso acontecer
<RMonteiraum> pow
<RMonteiraum> mas , longe disso acontecer
<RMonteiraum> até achei algo relacionado ao delphi... mas aí, cai no subseven denovo
<RMonteiraum> http://www.articlesbase.com/information-technology-articles/runtime-error-216-delphi-how-to-fix-runtime-error-216-delphi-instantly-and-efficiently-3020123.html
<Yutaka> G-SUIS Que OI hein? :S ate agora sem net lol
<Yutaka> jaypur: hii
<jaypur> Yutaka, ;)
<Yutaka> :)
<george_> boa tarde. alguém sabe como compartilhar a conexão de internet no kubuntu 10.10?
<Yutaka> cedo fui na medica blz, o not dela ubuntu 10.10 esta super estranho, vc pluga um pendrive ele monta mas monta como somente leitura, tentei mudar como root mas nem da, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<Yutaka> e claro tentei montar ele como root e tambem montou como somente leitura
<nT4BR> algum programador rails aew?
<gattino> buenas pessoal!
<evandro> olá, alguem tem uma sugestão de como excluir uma coluna de um arquivo texto?
<gattino> pessoal, o que eh melhor: atualizar o meu ubuntu 10.04 para 10.10 ou formatar a maquina e instalar o Ubuntu 10.10, direto?
<flawin> Amigos, não estou conseguindo enviar e receber arquivos no empathy..
<Ricardo__> gattino, atualizare
<gattino> opa, e ae Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> atualize direto pra q ficar reinstalando tudo
<gattino> atualizar direto funfa legal?
<Ricardo__> aki funcionou
<gattino> fica bom?
<Ricardo__> vou fazer igual de novo
<gattino> ouvi dizer que tava varios paus
<Ricardo__> no nasty
<gattino> hummm
<Ricardo__> linux nao é windows
<Ricardo__> vai sem medo
<gattino> procurei no google se havia algum problema mas nao diz nada lá
<gattino> hehehe
<gattino> sim eu sei
<gattino> nao uso rwindows a mais de dois anos....
<Ricardo__> aki nao deu nenhum pau
<gattino> beleza
<Ricardo__> so demorou pra caramba
<gattino> tava resseoso só
<gattino> receoso*
<Ricardo__> se der pau ae sim
<Ricardo__> tu reinstala do zero
<gattino> hehehhe
<Ricardo__> o meerkat ja
<gattino> ¬¬
<gattino> vou fazer isso então
<Yutaka> o que acontece se eu trazer todos os arquivos para meu usuario, do pc inteiro?
<gattino> ?
<Ubuntu-BR> gattino: tenta atualizar a máquina, se não der certo, reinstala....  lembre-se que o bom é vc ter o /home/ separado
<Ubuntu-BR> em uma outra partição
<gattino> Ubuntu-BR, opa.. minha partição /home eh separada
<gattino> é que só não queria precisar reinstalar todos os meus softwares novamente ....
<gattino> hehehe
<Ricardo__> meu home nao tem nada
<Ricardo__> nem separo a particao
<Ricardo__> so tem arquivos de config
<gattino> Ricardo__, é que eu uso o Ubuntu como sistema operacional principal... meu home tem mto arquivo....
<Ricardo__> eu atualizei
<Ricardo__> pro meerkat
<Ricardo__> mas nao gostei
<Ricardo__> e voltei pro lucid
<Ricardo__> mas o update rolo legal
<gattino> mas tem como fazer downgrade?
<Ubuntu-BR> gattino: de programas sim, mas de uma versão inteira eu acho que não...
<gattino> pois é... também acho que não...
<gattino> Ricardo__, tu voltou pro lucid reinstalando o sistema?
<Ricardo__> sim eu fiz uma iso pelo remastersys
<Ricardo__> e restaurei
<Ricardo__> o lucid
<gattino> mazaaa
<gattino> hehehe
<gattino> bala
<Ricardo__> nao vi nada q valesse a pena migrar sabe
<Ricardo__> pra mim nao havia necessidade vo manter lts
<gattino> usando esse remastersys ele cria uma imagem, tipo o Ghost da Symantec?
<Ricardo__> isso
<Ricardo__> ele cria um livecd
<Ricardo__> personalizado teu
<Ricardo__> ae tu da boot por ele e fica um livecd teu
<Ricardo__> ae tu reinstalar o sistema depois de bootar
<Ricardo__> tu restaura o sistema em 10 min
<Ricardo__> so precisa colar o xorg e o fstab
<gattino> bah que massa
<gattino> nao sabia dessa
<Ricardo__> procura no google sobre ele
<Ricardo__> vo tomar banho fui
<gattino> Ricardo__, belza... valeu Ricardo! obrigado pelas dicas
<inklite> boa noite! alguém me pode explicar como instalo isto - xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1.orig.tar.gz - depois de estar descomprimido?
<inklite> Alex-Musicman_ podes dar-me umaajudinha?
<gattino> ql conteudo dessa tarball?
<Ubuntu-BR> putz...  o cara saiu..., não teve paciência para esperar um tar + dpkg
<gattino> pessoal, vou ter que sair
<gattino> té mais.
<lasjsdfs> Pskol: pinga
<lasjsdfs> ops
<jaypur> po o adaptador de wireless que coloquei
<jaypur> ta funcionando porem nao conecta na rede
<jaypur> :(
<jaypur> algm pode me ajudar?? :(
<jaypur> aeee funcionou
<FredGeek> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-04
<Monarquista> new: http://www.guiadohardware.net/noticias/2011-02/chrome9-1.html
<jaypur> Monarquista, oi miguin
<jaypur> chrome ou firefox??? qual vcs acham melhor????
<xGrind> jaypur; eu prefiro firefox
<jaypur> xGrind, oi quanto tempo, eu tb.... prefiro ele tb.... fora os plugins neh e a forma de download
<xGrind> nao gosto de chrome. msm ele sendo mais rapido
<jaypur> eh
<jaypur> eu acho ele muito ruim pra mexer
<jaypur> as funcoes dele sao muito dificeis
<jaypur> tipo download
<jaypur> n eh separado
<jaypur> eh na barra e tal
<Rafael_> boa notie..
<Rafael_> alguem me ajuda com driver da intel
<jaypur> Rafael_, qual seria o drive?
<Rafael_> intel graphics hd mh57
<Rafael_> nao consigo achar ele pra linux
<jaypur> mas tem algo nos drives restritos???
<jaypur> pq as vezes vc nao encontra o driver especifico mas utiliza similar que eh desenvolvido pela comunidade linux
<Rafael_> entao..
<Rafael_> nao sei cara..
<Rafael_> serio ms
<Rafael_> msm
<jaypur> vai em sistema >administracao > drives adicionais
<Rafael_> entao cara..
<Rafael_> nao aparece nada
<Rafael_> apenas um de rede
<jaypur> entendi
<jaypur> um minuto por favor, irei verificar se existe algum tipo de driver
<Rafael_> vai la...
<jaypur> Rafael_, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2009Q4.html
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<jaypur> good nite
<Rafael_> entao jaypur
<Rafael_> eu achei esse site sacou
<Rafael_> mas nao consegui encontrar 1 modeloa pra ela sacou
<jaypur> encontrar oq?
<Rafael_> um modelo que bata nesse
<jaypur> qual ubuntu vc esta utilizando
<Rafael_> um modelo que equivala com esse entende..
<Rafael_> ubuntu 10.10
<jaypur> tendi
<jaypur> xove aki
<jaypur> vc ta precisando mt de utilizacao grafica com aceleracao 3d?
<Rafael_> nao cara..
<Rafael_> muito nao
<Rafael_> mas pra manter o vicio neh
<Rafael_> hsaudhuasd
<jaypur> eu achei isso
<Rafael_> entao
<jaypur> to ligado
<jaypur> http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+intel+arrandale+intel+graphics+media+accelerator+hd+with+ubuntu+9.10
<jaypur> da pra dar uma quebrada de cabeça nisso ai
<jaypur> axo ke se vc seguir pode dar certo
<Rafael_> entao vou dar uma lida ali
<Rafael_> pq jogo WOW
<Rafael_> sacou
<jaypur> axo ke
<jaypur> menos
<jaypur> update kernel
<jaypur> n precisa
<jaypur> pq esse tutorial eh antigo
<jaypur> Rafael_, ah cara um conselho, se vc for jogar, usa dual boot
<Alex-Musicman> M/B Temp:    +47.0°C  (low  =  -1.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = transistor
<Alex-Musicman> CPU Temp:    +50.0°C  (low  =  -1.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = transistor
<Alex-Musicman> Temp3:       +28.0°C  (low  =  -1.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = transistor
<Alex-Musicman> alguém sabe qual é esse terceiro indicador?
<Alex-Musicman> quando se faz sensors
<Monarquista> o meu não aparece o terceiro... temp3:         FAULT  (high = +70.0°C, hyst = +68.0°C)
<Monarquista>                       (crit = +85.0°C, hyst = +83.0°C)  sensor = transistor
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. o primeiro parece ser placa-mãe, o segundo é o processador, e o terceiro é desconhecido
<Alex-Musicman> pode ser memória, placa de video, qualquer coisa
<Monarquista> é, pode ser...
<Monarquista> tinha que ter um tuto passo-a-passo explicando como configurar exatamente este serviço dos sensors, asim como tem fartamente por ai ensinando a configurar o Conky...
<Monarquista> *assim...
<jaypur> http://linuxjay.blogspot.com/
<jaypur> atualizei de ontem pra hj
<jaypur> tudo
<jaypur> quase
<deusr> olá!
<deusr> alguém sabe como que faz para sair som nos power point da vida, no impress?
<deusr> mensagem sem som
<deusr> deve ser algum plugin de mid
<Alex-Musicman> se a música for em midi e sua placa de som não tiver uma sintetização por hardware, vai ter que usar programas como timidity ou rosegarden para ouvir
<deusr> Alex-Musicman, mas roda automático
<deusr> ?
<deusr> eh soh instalar?
<deusr> eh minha tia que fica me enchendo com isso, musica de fundo
<deusr> eu desconfiei de ser midi mesmo
<Alex-Musicman> MIDI no linux é meio complicado
<Alex-Musicman> qual é a sua placa de som?
<deusr> dela, nem sem, ela mora em outra cidade, soh acesso via rede
<deusr> ele tem um vostro 1000
<Alex-Musicman> aí complica um pouco..
<Alex-Musicman> o geito seria converter o audio para outro formato
<deusr> hehe, audio?
<deusr> estou falando de arquivo pps
<deusr> com fundo musical
<deusr> aqueles lixos da net
<deusr> pior que virus
<deusr> :D
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<Alex-Musicman> mas geralmente há algum arquivo de audio dentro da edição
<zitecrs> boa noite pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa
<zitecrs> sou iniciante em GNU/Linux Ubuntu e preciso de ajuda, a questão é a seguinte: tenho ubuntu instalado no PC que está conectado em rede com notebook windows, apenas o notebook tem leitor de cartao de memoria... preciso recuperar os arquivos do cartao de memoria utilizando o ubuntu via samba...
<zitecrs> alguns novos arquivos foram adicionados ao cartao de memoria, mas preciso recuperar arquivos antigos deletados acidentalmente, porém via rede local...
<zitecrs> eu nao teria dificuldades de recuperar os arquivos deletados caso o cartao de memoria estivesse conectado diretamente ao PC com Ubuntu, mas pela rede não consigo enxergar  a particao para digitar os comandos corretamente no terminal
<zitecrs> quando digito " cd smb://note/(d)%20mspro/" o terminal nao acessa
<jaypur> Monarquista, minha internet caiu
<Monarquista> jaypur:  pensei que quem tinha caido na cama de tão cansado foi você... :P
 * Monarquista casa caiu pro cará ai! RSRRSRSRSRR
<jaypur> aahahah
<zitecrs> pessoal solicito ajuda com particao via samba
<Monarquista> jaypur: ajuda o mano ai..
<Monarquista> jaypur: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=tornado+em+nova+igua%C3%A7u
<Monarquista> jaypur: esquece esse link ai...
<Monarquista> erro de colagem..
<zitecrs> ok
<Monarquista> aff
<Monarquista> jaypur: sou iniciante em GNU/Linux Ubuntu e preciso de ajuda, a questão é a seguinte: tenho ubuntu instalado no PC que está conectado em rede com notebook windows, apenas o notebook tem leitor de cartao de memoria... preciso recuperar os arquivos do cartao de memoria utilizando o ubuntu via samba...
<Monarquista> jaypur: essa é a duivida do zitecrs
<Monarquista> *duvida...
<zitecrs> obrigado Monarquista
<Monarquista> poxa, parece que ele caiu de novo...
<Monarquista> :9
<Monarquista> :(
<Monarquista> barna__: Bom dia.
<Monarquista> barna__: poderia tentar ajudar...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> zitecrs, acho que via samba é impossível recuperar arquivos deletados
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: Bom dia. Obrigado por ao menos se manifestar! :)
<jaypur> ta instalvel
<jaypur> cara do velox falo que ia volta 7am
<Monarquista> jaypur: acho que descobriram o server do gato net ai perto em mano...?! :P
 * Monarquista uahsuahsuhahsh
<rafaelsoaresbr> zitecrs, você quer recuperar esses arquivos numa máquina windows, mas que não tem leitor de cartões, é isso?
<jaypur> dv ser
<Monarquista> jaypur: leu o que lhe mandei da ultima vez...!?
<zitecrs> rafaelsoaresbr, caso sua hipotese se confirme terei que tentar recuperar os arquivos utilizando o próprio notebook... obrigado pela ajuda... me veio a idéia de utilizar um live cd do ubuntu no notebook e resolver a parada com tranquilidade
<jaypur> <Monarquista> O Debian é mais modesto com o hardware e faz tanto ou mais que o Ubuntu!
<rafaelsoaresbr> zitecrs, acredito que o samba não "expõe" os dados "ilegíveis" (arquivos deletados).
<zitecrs> pessoal obrigado pela atenção o live cd com linux resolverá o problema
<zitecrs> nao posso instalar ubuntu no notebook do amigo
<Monarquista> usa ou o live cd ou o live pen usb..
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém usa ntfs em pendrives para evitar de serem contaminados?
<Monarquista> fica ao criterio do fregues! :)
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: se pra isso não sei mais o meu irmão sempre formata em modo ntfs..
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois é, tem as opções de segurança que dá pra "proteger" pastas ou arquivos individuais.
<rafaelsoaresbr> acontece que ntfs é mais lento que fat16
<Monarquista> mais lento pra que...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> pra gravar e etc..
<Monarquista> sei lá, uso lá no pc dele e não vejo isso não...
<Monarquista> mas vc deve ter fundamentos pra dizer isso...
<rafaelsoaresbr> tipo se você usa fat16 com blocos de 32kb fica mais rápido, fiz um teste simples aqui com fat32 e fat16
<rafaelsoaresbr> o pendrive que eu tenho não é dos mais rápidos
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu uso mesmo o Panda USB Security e seja o que Deus quiser
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> ainda bem que no ubuntu não tem disso
<Monarquista> né...
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr: coisa dificil é achar opções de anti virus pra o GNU/Linux rapaz...
 * Monarquista por que será em...?! :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu instalei o clamav mas o bixo é muito guloso, ocupa muita RAM
<rafaelsoaresbr> aí desinstalei o daemon e deixei só a interface gráfica mesmo
<Alex-Musicman> hehe.. legal.. o rovclock pode overclockar minha ATI
<arpach> e ai pessoal, como faço para mandar mensagens para celular pelo ubuntu?
<DistroGentoo> quer mandar mensagem pelo celular é simples www.torpedosgratis.net
<DistroGentoo> perdão este aqui oh http://www.torpedogratis.net/
<arpach> valeu
<jaypur> bom dia
<mateus> bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<jaypur> bom dia
<jaypur> Giverny, ;)
<jaypur> Yutaka, ;_
<Giverny> jaypur dia
<jaypur> Giverny, eai rapaz
<Giverny> jaypur prendeu tudo já?
<jaypur> Giverny, prendi a nao mexer nisso por enquanto
<jaypur> :D
<jaypur> porem fiz uns posts bons no blog
<Giverny> man ai que ce se engana
<Giverny> ;]
<Giverny> <jaypur> </jaypur> is a future
<Giverny> :D
<jaypur> calma relax
<jaypur> eu preciso resolve mta coisa
<jaypur> on line
<jaypur> e profissional
<jaypur> antes de mete a cara em layouts
<jaypur> de cms
<Giverny> ah sim
<Giverny> cms pode largar
<jaypur> preciso melhjorar alguns trabalhos de portifolio
<Giverny> não larga a programação crua
<jaypur> po
<jaypur> naaao
<jaypur> tenho ke aprender php
<jaypur> a coisa crua eh melhor
<jaypur> na minha opniao
<jaypur> se vc sabe
<jaypur> t da mais liberdade
<Giverny> e como
<Giverny> =]
<Giverny> jaypur #php-br
<Giverny> enjoy
<jaypur> uia :)
<jaypur> Giverny, vo mete o pe
<jaypur> Giverny, linuxjay.blogspot.com
<jaypur> falo ai vlw a ajuda akele dia falooo
<Giverny> ;]
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem tem ai um tutorial rapidinho de cirar um pen drive bootavel do windows 7 usando linux?
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del o que ser cirar?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, CRIAR digitado errado =D
<willianalberto> olá pessoal, alguem sabe por que no emesene, a taxa de transferencia de arquivos é tao baixa?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> willianalberto, porque é mesmo...em qualquer mensageiro instantaneo até no windows live messenger é um pouco mais lento mesmo
<willianalberto> mais upando a 3 kbps é muito pouco mesmo
<willianalberto> no msn do janelas ele upa pelo menos a 30
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> willianalberto, é 3k tem algo errado mesmo ehehe a outra pessoa que ta mandando ou recebendo usa net banda larga?
<willianalberto> sim
<willianalberto> é banda larga
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra galera que entrou agora...alguem sabe como criar um pen drive bootavel do windows 7 usando linux?
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del carinha é só usar fat32 no pendrive
<Giverny> filesystem
<Giverny> que roda de boa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, tem certeza? ja fez isso? pq todo tutorial que eu vejo tem alguns passos pra deixar ele bootavel
<Giverny> ah cara ce só vai saber se testar
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del bootavel não
<Giverny> ela vai pegar no win e no linux
<Giverny> bootavel é outra coisa
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del pode usar o imgburn
<Giverny> se for no win
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, pois é isso que eu quero preciso instalar o windows 7 num netbook...mas so tenho maquina com linux aqui
<Giverny> USB/DVD Download Tool
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, ai preciso colocar o 7 num pendrive e deixar ele bootavel pra poder instalar no netbook
<Giverny> roda no wine
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, num queria apelar =D...se eu não conseguir deixo pra fazer em casa no windows 7 mesmo vlw
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del usa esse unetbootin parece fácil
<Giverny> todo em gui
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del não tava prestando atenção malz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Giverny, é mas ainda não resolve meu problema ele só cria pra distro linux não pra windows 7, vou continuar procurando aqui no google
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<Giverny> Ctrl-Alt-Del infelizmente aqui a gente dá suporte nenhum a windows
<Giverny> mas tem muita coisa por ae
<Giverny> no google
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<SuBmUnDo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ja olhou aqui http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=pt-BR&langpair=en|pt&u=http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-a-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux&rurl=translate.google.com.br&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhi-pU3pJaHeAIy0WifdxD43hMp3wg
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> SuBmUnDo, opa tinha achado esse ainda não
<SuBmUnDo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, e tem esta tambem http://translate.google.com.br/translate?hl=pt-BR&langpair=en|pt&u=http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<ffr76> boa tarde
<flawin> Boa tarde, amigos!
<flawin> Gente, instalei o Docky e sem querer exclui o ícone da lixeira. O que faço pra colocar de volta?
<Giverny> flawin da pra fazer um ln do trash em qualquer link que você quiser
<Giverny> ou ícone que você quiser
<flawin> Giverny, e como faço isso?
<Giverny> flawin ce pode inclusive criar várias lixeiras no seu home
<Giverny> mkdir ~/lixeira
<Giverny> pronto done
<Giverny> ;}
<Giverny> flawin lixeira geralmente fica no caminho /home/(seu nome de usuário)/.Trash
<Giverny> flawin ce sabe ver se você deletou ele?!
<flawin> Eu arrastei e ele sumiu ..
<Giverny> o ícone?
<flawin> Sim..
<flawin> Ele veio no Docky..
<Giverny> ce pode dockar outro
<flawin> e agora estou com a lixeira na area de trabalho..
<flawin> e como docko?
<Giverny> pega um ícone qualquer e bota o caminho /home/seuusuario/.Trash
<Giverny> vai funfar como o outro
<Giverny> ícone que você apagou
<flawin> Onde pego o icone?
<Giverny> -.-"
<Giverny> flawin dentro da pasta do gnome
<Giverny> deve ter ele
<Giverny> ou se tu quiser baixa um icone da net mesmo
<Giverny> e cria uma nova lixeira
<Giverny> isso tu quem vai decidir
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> como te falei tu pode criar lixeira pra quem você quiser
<Giverny> ou pro que você quiser
<flawin> Ok..
<flawin> Vou tentar..
<flawin> Agora, acabo de imprimir o guia foca para iniciantes..
<flawin> :)
<flawin> Vou mandar encadernar..
<flawin> ;)
<Giverny> boa flawin
<flawin> Giverny, cara, depois de impresso dá pra ver que tem bastante coisa pra estudar!
<flawin> Será que irei dá conta?
<flawin> Hehe
<flawin> Sem contar que esse é apenas o material pra iniciantes!
<Giverny> flawin se teve alguém que deu conta
<Giverny> flawin você com certeza dará
<Giverny> ;]
<flawin> Preciso conhecer bem o sistema de arquivos..
<Giverny> flawin isso é o básico
<Giverny> :D
<flawin> sim, onde encontro mesmo a pasta do Gnome pra pegar o ícone?
<Giverny> ls -lha no teu home
<Giverny> ai deve mostrar ela
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> flawin outra coisa é se acostumar com o terminal
<Giverny> não vê bicho de sete cabeças nele
<irado> buenas, compadres..
<irado> progressão de versões - cadê meus radios - rs?
<irado> fiz progressão de versões, de xubuntu 9.04 para 10.10..
<irado> e aconteceram várias coisas desagradáveis, dentre elas: não consigo mais ouvir radio.on.line; segui várias receitas na 'net, sem sucesso.
<irado> mas vejo que é um problema qualquer com o 10.10, de pacotes extras que não existem mais, etc (são pacotes não-livres, essas coisas).
<irado> de qualquer forma, o problema persiste.
<irado> alguma dica que funcione, BBB (boa, bonita, barata)?
 * irado vai voltar pro 9.04, no sabadão (amanhã) mas gostaria de tentar ainda uma vez
<irado> bemm.. já que ninguém sabe, paciencia :)
 * irado back para o 9.04
<Giverny> irado
<Giverny> que player você usava pra ouvir rádios
<Giverny> ?
<irado> opa..
<irado> vlc, ou então o próprio firefox
<Giverny> irado e agora ele parou de tocar?
<Giverny> ele já tocou a rádio alguma vez
<Giverny> ?
<irado> até o 10.04 ia beleza.. eu fiz sucessivos upgrades do 9.04, 10.04 até o 10.10.. nêste, tudo parou de funcionar
<irado> o radio, quero dizer.. dentre outras pequenas besteiras suportáveis
<SuBmUnDo> irado, tenta procurar "guia pos-instalacao ubuntu 10.10"
<irado> era clickar no link e pronto.. agora.. silêncio sepulcral (rs). O rhytmbox e amarok funcionam beleza, o shoutcast..
<irado> mas (por ex) cbn, cultura...
<irado> aliás, deixa ver a cultura, pera..
<Giverny> SuBmUnDo tem o google mas dói se usar
<Giverny> ;x
<irado> Giverny: vou ignorar a ofensa, mano veio.. tenho mais tempo de Linux do que vc de vida.. ;)
<irado> a cultura funciona, mas é um stream diferente.. NÃO USA um treco novo..
<Giverny> engraçado e ainda não aprendeu a usar o linux irado ehehe
<Giverny> eu com menos tempo de vida não caia em uma dessas nunca
<irado> pois é, pois é.. mas vc é esperto, eu sou burrão, fazer o q?
<irado> Giverny: de qualquer forma, faz tempo que aprendi que se respeita a todos... até a quem não conhecemos... mas, fazer o que, né?
<Monarquista> que isso crianças, sem brigas por favor! ;)
<Giverny> Monarquista tou brigando não
<Giverny> falei pro cara que google dói
<Giverny> ele tá ai tendo infarte
<Giverny> pela idade
<SuBmUnDo> irado, eu escuto mais antena1 mas tem uma radio aqui gazetaam1260 q nao pega direto no firefox nem no vlc
<irado> bem.. no help here..
<irado> tenham uma boa tarde :) estou indo pro CentOS, que é bem mais amigável; ou slack mesmo, que conheço melhor.
<SuBmUnDo> tambem nunca procurei saber por que
<irado> fiquem bem. Apareçam: slackware-br ou #FreeBSD-br
<Giverny> user slackware e se batendo com ubuntu
<Giverny> lixo
<SuBmUnDo> a radio q nao funcionava agora ta funcionando nao sei o q fizeram ou se nao sabia o que estava fazeendo
<SuBmUnDo> e se ta no slackware ehheheh fique la mesmo
<liberie> bem sem brigas sobre distros
<Giverny> SuBmUnDo o cara saiu dando upgrade em tudo
<liberie> infelizmente o usuario nao soube nem falar o problema
<liberie> que ele estava tendo
<Giverny> e quer que o mundo resolva
<Giverny> ehehe
<liberie> e ja saiu argumentando mal :(
<Giverny> liberie ce tá preocupado se ele vai deixar de usar ubuntu pra usar outra distro?
<Giverny> distro mais friendly
<liberie> Giverny: nao , apenas nao gosto desse tipo de rixa
<liberie> entre distros
<liberie> ele usa o que quiser
<liberie> assim como qualquer um
<liberie> e opcao dele , nem e melhor nem e pior para nenhum aqui
<Giverny> liberie tem porque ficar chantageando?
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> ele vai pra onde quiser
<Giverny> ehehe
<SuBmUnDo> vou la boa tarde
<omelete> negocio é slackware resto é resto
<Giverny> tem nada d+ no slackware
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> se tivesse um gerenciador de pacotes como o do arch
<Giverny> mas nem isso
<Giverny> omelete
 * Monarquista pensa que o negocio é GNU/Linux, o resto é resto! :D
<ffr76> como faço para agendar uma tarefa no cron pelo usuario?
<Yutaka> boa tarde :-)
<damasceno> ffr76, acesse o arquivo /etc/crontab, e adicione, por exemplo:
<ffr76> boa tarde Yutaka
<damasceno> 20 02 * * * root /etc/script.sh
<damasceno> esse script será executado as 2 horas da manhã e 20 minutos, todos os dias da semana, com o usuário root...
<ffr76> damasceno no lugar de root pode ser o usuario?
<damasceno> [minutos] [horas] [dias do mês] [mês] [dias da semana] [usuário] [comando]
<damasceno> Sim.
<ffr76> damasceno,so que o escripiti esta na raiz /
<damasceno> Lembrando que esse usuário tem que ter permissão para executar o script (No exemplo que mostrei)
<ffr76> damasceno,como faço?
<damasceno> Cara, eu ti dei o caminho né?
<damasceno> Você não quer que eu faça tudo né?
<damasceno> insert_, iae. :)
<ffr76> damasceno,claro q não so que não estou conseguindo fazer com que execute o script na raiz pelo usuario comum
<damasceno> ls -l  no script
<damasceno> e veja as permissões.
<ffr76> damasceno,sou novato no linux
<ffr76> damasceno,sim tem permição executo como usuario e rola
<insert_> damasceno e ae
<ffr76> damasceno,consegui funcionar como root #sudo crontab -e
<damasceno> ffr76, cara, faça o que eu to pedindo.
<damasceno> ls -l nomedoscript
<damasceno> e me mostre o que apareceu.
<ffr76> ok
<ffr76> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 80 2011-02-01 15:07 script.sh
<ffr76> damasceno,pior acho que não tinnha permição mesmo veja agora # -rwxrwxrwx   1 root root    80 2011-02-01 15:07 script.sh
<damasceno> Tinha permissão de execução para o dono (root), o grupo (root) e outros usuários.
<Virca2155> Algum emulador d j2me para ubuntu
<ffr76> damasceno,e agora como faço para executar no cron como usuario?
<damasceno> ffr76, Eu já respondi essa pergunta cara.
<damasceno> Presta atenção...
<ffr76> damasceno,sempre retorna
<ffr76> crontab: installing new crontab
<ffr76> new crontab file is missing newline before EOF, can't install.
<ffr76> Do you want to retry the same edit? (y/n)
<KRNL_386> ae galera alguem pode me ajudar
<KRNL_386> é que eu queria saber se existe, tipo, um modo de navegar anonimamente pelo ubuntu, tipo Tor
<KRNL_386> deixa pra lá...
<datacrusher> 2 min? ai nem deu tempo de molhar o bico
<rafaelsoaresbr> :)
<taranto> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<neohs> oi
<neohs> preciso de ajuda
<neohs> com respeito ao ubunto 10.10
<neohs> alguem ai pode me ajuda
<neohs> ?
<DeToNeS> neohs, fica mais facil se você falar o problema! Se alguem souber irá lhe falar! ^^
<neohs> opa blz tava vendo se alguem ia responde hehehe
<neohs> então acabei de instalar o ubutu 10.10
<neohs> ai tipo
<neohs> num consigo faze o bichinho navega
<neohs> configurei mais ele num recebe pacote soh envia
<neohs> tentei vairias coisas ja e sempre na mesma e tal
<Dema> opa
<Dema> como faco pra entrar em um server mais popular?
<neohs> hau
<Dema> hehehehe
<Dema> qro buscar um canal especifico de linux
<neohs> po maninho so moh novato aki
<neohs> to tentando um help dos cara
<neohs> :D
<Dema> heheheh
<Dema> pode cree
<Dema> vo ve aq, ae se achar alg te falo
<neohs> blz mano :)
<Dema> vou entrar no irc da brasnet
<Dema> coloca /server irc.brasnet.org:6668
<Dema> q vai entrar
<Dema> pra entrar no canal é /j #cana
<neohs> blz
<slipky> Dema a brasnet não existe mais de 2007
<Giverny> neohs
<slipky> e você não vai achar nenhum canal mais popular de irc relacionao a software livre fora da freenode
<Giverny> neohs ifconfig interface ip up
<neohs> fale giverny
<Giverny> simples
<neohs> ja tentei como root e num da sinal de vida
<Giverny> /etc/network
<Giverny> configura lá
<neohs> tah
<Giverny> adiciona a rota
<Dema> opaa
<Giverny> e já era
<neohs> blz
<Dema> bom vc ter falado
<Dema> hehehhe
<neohs> vo olha lah
<Dema> eu entrava na brasnet mesmo
<Dema> ha mtu tempo atras
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenta na brasirc
<omelete> virtualife
<Giverny> route add -net ip netmask 255... dev interface
<Giverny> ;)
<Giverny> mano tem tudo no guia foca linux
<Giverny> é o material completo
<Giverny> ..
<neohs> giverny isso funciona mesmo com o ip estatico?
<Giverny> sem dúvidas
<Giverny> :)
<neohs> foca linux tem issu ae?
<neohs> tah vo da uma procurada
<Giverny> neohs www.guiafoca.org
<neohs> giverny brigadão ai vo tenta e pesquisar aki pra ve oq consigo
<neohs> qualquer coisa eu retorno aki mano
<rafaelsoaresbr> neohs, você configurou usando o que? network-manager?
<neohs> eu configurei com oq ja vem com o ubunto
<neohs> dexa eu ve
<neohs> ferramentas de rede
<slipky> é o network-manager msmo então =p
<slipky> neohs ip fixo?
<neohs> heauhaeua
<neohs> sim slipky
<rafaelsoaresbr> neohs, você configurou certinho, incluindo DND e Gateway?
<rafaelsoaresbr> DNS*
<neohs> sim na real
<neohs> oq eu num consegui configura
<neohs> pera vo olha o nome
<neohs> o IPv4 eu consegui configura
<neohs> o IPv6 não consegui configurar manualmente
<Giverny> man pra que configurar ipv6
<slipky> ipv6 deixa ignore
<neohs> tah
<Giverny> desabilita # na frente dele
<slipky> não conheço nenhum provedor br oferecendo ainda
<Giverny> pouca coisa usa ipv6
<slipky> Giverny ele ta no ubuntu, não precisa ficar editando os arquivos :P
<Giverny> slipky xD
<slipky> em breve vai ter que usar, os endereços de ipv4 acabaram oficialmente na quarta
<Giverny> tu viu? o último bloco
<Giverny> de ipv4
<Giverny> :~
<ptl> acabou??? onde tem a notícia?
<ra2011> olá pessoal, como faço para q o ubuntu 10.10 reconheça minha webcam usb?
<Giverny> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/noticias_web/3598/lotes_do_ipv4_acabaram
<Giverny> ra2011 pluga ela e abre o cheese
<Giverny> ;]
<ra2011> lsusb mostra ela como Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<ptl> valeu, Giverny
<ra2011> no cheese aparece a placa de captura de video, mas nao a webcam
<neohs> nossa "protocolo IPv6, este mais potente, que pode criar até 340 decilhões de combinações, um número bem significativo."
<neohs> não eh significativo esse numero :P
<neohs> aehueaueahuae
<Giverny> ipv6 é mais seguro
<Giverny> e quase inacabável
<Giverny> XD
<slipky> só tem que melhorar na velocidade agora
<slipky> eu usei ele durante a campus party
<Giverny> cara a freenode tem suporte a ipv6
<slipky> beeem mais lento do que o ipv4
<Giverny> dá pra usar a freenode com ipv6
<slipky> da
<Giverny> :)
<ptl> slipky: é porque estava tunelado
<Giverny> exato
<slipky> como assim?
<Giverny> mas é a mesma velocidade
<ptl> muitos hosts de ipv6 são na verdade tunelados por ipv4, não direto na rede
<slipky> ah sim
<ptl> slipky: os pacotes do servidor trafegam na rede ipv4, encapsulados em pacotes ipv4.
<Giverny> é como se fosse proxy
<ptl> isso aumenta bastante a latência e um pouco a banda utilizada
<Giverny> se fizer no seu provedor
<Giverny> e você usar o ipv6
<Giverny> em tudo
<Giverny> vai ser igual ipv4
<Giverny> até mais rendimento
<Giverny> dizem alguns
<Giverny> ;]
<Giverny> mas vai arrombar um bocado de aplicação
<slipky> ra2011 tente isso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x
<ra2011> slipky: obg, vou tentar...
<bianca> oi
<slipky> olá
<bia> oi
<ptl> hello!
<ptl> o que conta, bia?
<ptl> nada? chegou, disse foi e foi pro limbo?
<Giverny> hauheuah
<Giverny> fail ptl
<ptl> mulheres!!! :P
<ptl> ahuheuhua
 * datacrusher get scared
<ptl> data + crusher, dois personagens de Star Trek The Next Generation
<ptl> isso sim é ser fã
<ptl> aliás, três personagens... Data, Beverly Crusher e o chato do Wesley Crusher!
<phzinho> ptl, oe
<ptl> falae phzinho
<ptl> tudo em riba?
<phzinho> tdo pra cima e pros lado tb
<phzinho> e ai?
<ptl> finalmente um final de semana
<ptl> fora isso, nada de novidade
<Detch> neohs, ping
<phzinho> ptl, esse fds chegou rapido para mim
<phzinho> desde terça só trabalho meio período
<ptl> o meu chegou devagar e vai embora rapidíssimo
<ptl> viu
<ptl> qual dispositivo embutido/pequeno/que gaste pouca energia você recomendariam pra eu usar como gateway de casa? Que rodasse GNU/Linux, tivesse pelo menos 1GB de RAM e aceitasse discos extras
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, 0o que perguntinha safada essa heheee que eu conheça a unica coisa que se encaixa na sua descrição é um netbook 10"
<ptl> netbook? netbook não é o que quero/preciso
<ptl> me falaram do dreamplug
<Giverny> nem
<Giverny> mikrotik
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, sim mas ele tem 512KB de ram
<Giverny> :D
<ptl> não tem outros modelos?
<ptl> Giverny: mikrotik é um dispositivo desses? vende no Brasil?
<Giverny> vende
<Giverny> atualmente vende muito
<Giverny> ehehe
<ptl> deixa ver
<ptl> obrigado pela sugestão!!!
<Giverny> não só funciona como gateway
<Giverny> tem outras funcionalidades
<Giverny> ;]
<ptl> Sistema operacional: MikrotikOS™ Level 4, incluso
<ptl> mas eu quero um em que eu possa colocar GNU/Linux
<Giverny> o sistema é linux
<Giverny> o.o
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fxd> tem placa mae com intel atom, é uns 180, mais memoria, fonte 350/400
<Giverny> ptl cara todo provedor
<ptl> é, não é bem algo como o mikrotik que estou procurando não, tem muito pouca memória. Vou tentar ver melhor o dreamplug
<Giverny> atualmente usa mikrotik
<Giverny> :D
<ptl> mas muitíssimo obrigado pela sugestão!
<Giverny> por causa do controle de banda
<Giverny> etc
<Giverny> os trio elétricos aqui usam
<Giverny> pra wifi
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, dreamplug não tem placa de video só interface web...512mb de memoria e 1gb de sd
<ptl> é disso que eu preciso mesmo
<ptl> embora queira mais memória
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, pra que? nem interface grafica ele vai rodar nem vai alocar memoria pra video?
<ptl> não, pra vídeo não, pra outras coisas no entanto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alias eu mal consigo usar 512mb de memoria no ubuntu tem que abrir um monte de coisas pra encher 512mb
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> acho que memoria não vai faltar num aparelho desse
<ptl> pode ser
<ptl> tem ubuntu pra ARM?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o dreamplug usa ubuntu ou debian se não me engano
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Sobre suas especificações: o DreamPlug tem processador Marvel Sheeva ARM de 1.2 GHz, 512 MB de memória RAM DDR2, 1 GB de armazenamento em microSD para arquivos de sistema, duas portas de rede, duas portas USB 2.0, uma porta eSATA 2.0, para discos rígidos externos, um slot para cartões SD, WiFi padrões b/g, Bluetooth e conector para fones de ouvido. O PC funciona com sistema operacional Linux (Debian ou Ubuntu).
<Giverny> aheuh
<Giverny> qualquer interface fudida
<Giverny> como o mikrotik
<Giverny> resolveria esse teu pro ptl
<Giverny> ;(
<Giverny> se tu for por
<Giverny> memória
<Ricardo__> Giverny, debian sai no finde entao?
<Giverny> num troço que nem vai exibir vídeo
<Giverny> Ricardo__ tou por fora
<Ricardo__> dia 5 ou 6 lancamento squeezy
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, só um aviso dremplug sai a 149 dolares LA NOS EUA!
<ptl> mas não estou achando a página de venda dele
<ptl> você tem?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-41-dreamplug-devkit.aspx
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> saindo=**
<ptl> valheu
<Giverny> ptl isso ae usa linux?
<ptl> o dreamplug? sim
<Giverny> ptl site mal feito da porra
<Giverny> ehehe
<ptl> eu achei adequado
<ptl> com frete, fica 200 e poucos dólares
<ptl> o foda seria o imposto da alfândega
<ptl> importei um treco de 120 dólares da Nova Zelândia que acabou custando mais de 500 reais.
 * Monarquista ...
<Giverny> ptl pede a algum sacoleiro
<Giverny> cara deixou um <ul>
<Giverny> vazio
<Giverny> pqp
<Giverny> ehehe
<ptl> ele deve ter feito por front-end
<ptl> nem deve ter visto o código HTML :P
<ptl> provavelmente deu <return> numa linha em branco
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> amanhã é a luta do século
<Giverny> <o>
<Yutaka> meu http://imagebin.org/136147
<Giverny> Yutaka diminui a resolução tia da foto
<Giverny> ;(
<Yutaka> ;-) veja ela em full :D
<Giverny> @.@
<Giverny> filme ele em full hd e põe no youtube
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> :D
<Yutaka> mmm verdade boa ideia
<Yutaka> vlew
<Yutaka> vlw
<dAnIeLLL> slipky
<Yutaka> vou sair ate mais tarde
 * Monarquista ULTRA TROLL DETECTED, HOURS FOR QUIT! QUIT MODE NOW!
<dAnIeLLL> slipky o que devo perguntar
<slipky> dAnIeLLL descreve seu prob ai
<slipky> se alguem souber, vai te ajudar
<dAnIeLLL> slipky Tentarei instalar a versão normal..
<Monarquista> panalguem aqui usando o Chromium 9 já do repo do Ubuntu...?! Pois aqui atualizei e só aparece o 8 ainda... :S
<Monarquista> *alguem...
<Fixo> alguem sabe como recuperar quando da kernel panic?
<Daekdroom> Fixo, Kernel Panic é irrecuperável.
<Fixo> tenho qu reinstalar entao
<Fixo> ?
<Fixo> =/
<Daekdroom> Se você tentar dar reboot várias vezes, entrar em modo de recuperação e tal, e não bootar, provavelmente.
<Fixo> meu memtest ta dando erros quando coloco minhas memórias em Dual
<Fixo> será q foi isso que zuou o ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Erro de memória pode causar kernel panic sim
<Fixo> (se testar as memorias uma a uma nao dá erro)
<Yutaka> :-) boa noite :D
<Daekdroom> Já tentou atualizar a BIOS?
<Fixo> agora tenho q arrumar outros 2 pentes de memoria pra ver se nao é minha MB
<Fixo> será q precisa atualizar? meu PC tem uns 3 anos, as memorias tem 1 ano a menos
<Yutaka> Andre_Gondim, help, tem como reportar algo do tipo 'ubuntu 10.10+ monitor samsung de 18,9 wide, qualquer lcd samsung wide esta dando defeitos no canto perdendo alguns px onde reporta isso?? please
<Yutaka> cando esquerdo tordo e nao da para ajustar pelas config do monitor
<Fixo> o andré nao deve estar on nao
<Yutaka> quando ele voltar ele le :D
<Yutaka> srrs
<Fixo> huauhahua manda no PVT entao
<Yutaka> achei q ele estava :S
<Fixo> ainda bem q tenho esse Windows instalado... com meu ubuntu em panico
<Yutaka> tomara q ele nao demore, tenho que dar explicação para algumas pessoas :S
<Fixo> :(
<Yutaka> ah lembram dos 10cds q a canonical mandou a + pois, distribui hj :D e agora acontece esse 'pequeno' probleminha :S
<Yutaka> Fixo, falando nisso sabe como resolver? please é urgente :S
<Yutaka> antes q eles começem a difamar a distro :S
<Fixo> vc procurou pra ver se nao tem algum pacote pra resolver isso?
<Fixo> eu lembro de algo assim
<Yutaka> mmm, nao ainda nao, voltei para o pc agora
<Fixo> instalava um programinha pra funcionar direito os monitores LCD
<Yutaka> mas mmm
<Yutaka> vou ver
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> vlw agora acho que ja tenho um inicio para procurar
<Fixo> nao tinha aquele script famoso "ubuntu perfeito" ?
<Yutaka> :D
<Fixo> eu li isso na descrição dele
<Fixo> faz teeeeeempo
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> cada resolução estranha :S 1366X768 :S
<ruffleS> Yutaka, resolução de notebook neh? 1366x768
<ruffleS> é a resolução do meu
<Yutaka> desktop
<ruffleS> meu notebook usa essa resolução
<Yutaka> O.o
<Yutaka> ele é enorme :S
<Fixo> fala batata ruffles
<Fixo> hehe
<Fixo> Yutaka, eh wide?
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> la tem um nao wide e nele esta normal
<Yutaka> samsung tambem
<ruffleS> Fixo, fala telefone fixo
<Yutaka> ...
<ruffleS> Yutaka, 15"
<Yutaka> alo? :S nao teve graça :(
<Yutaka> ruffleS, mmm
<Yutaka> achei algo, mudar o xorg
<Yutaka> vou gerar um aki
<Yutaka> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz
<Yutaka> esse pc é legal :P
<Yutaka> vou reiniciar o pc, ate ja
<Yutaka> nao deu :s
<Yutaka> ai droga isso tem q funcionar
<Yutaka> no meu de 17 wide e tambem samsung tambem tinha isso, mas achei ser minha placa de video :S mas nao é :S
<Yutaka> ruffleS, olha so >> http://imagebin.org/136178
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> olha a parte preta :S
<ruffleS> Yutaka, vou olhar. to abrindo a imagem aqui
<Yutaka> e mmm desculpe pelo tamanho
<Yutaka> esse lado eo esquerdo o direito é normal
<ruffleS> wtf is this shit?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> o canto do monitor ne
<Yutaka> =[
<tuliobaars> Boa noite a todos! Sou Tulio Baars, veterano do GNU/Linux de volta a ativa a aos IRCs
<Yutaka> vc abre o ff aperta f11 e pega a cam e tira a foto :S
<Yutaka> oi tuliobaars welcome
<ruffleS> tuliobaars, boa noite e bem vindo de volta
<tuliobaars> Obrigado /user ruffleS
<ruffleS> Yutaka, qq tem de errado com o canto do monitor?!
<Yutaka> ue :S
<Yutaka> vc viu a img?
<Yutaka> ele esta torta
<Yutaka> um lado maior q o outro
<Yutaka> a largura nao se ajusta certo
<ruffleS> Yutaka, isso é configuração do monitor, não?!
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> lcd nem da para mudar
<Yutaka> :s
<Yutaka> se tem eu nao sei onde fica
<ruffleS> vai la nas opções e coloca auto ajuste
<Yutaka> ja fui
<Yutaka> nao tem nada :S
<ruffleS> ajusta o trapézio
<Yutaka> ai entra o conflito
<Yutaka> no caso o meu no ubuntu tambem erra assim
<Yutaka> no arch nao
<Yutaka> :S
<ptl> muito foda ficar de butuca no canal #sed
<ptl> dá pra aprender muito lá
<ptl> nego faz uns script que fala sério
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> ruffleS, nao tem trapezio nao
<Giverny> sed é muito louco mesmo
<Giverny> ehehe
<ptl> eu pedi prum nego me ajudar com um script lá e olha o que ele fez:
<ptl> sed -e '1!b' -e :a -e '/foo/{' -e x -e 's/$/a/' -e '/a\{2\}/{' -e g -e b -e '}' -e h -e '}' -e '$d' -e N -e 's/.*\n//' -e ba
<ruffleS> Yutaka, isso ai não parece ser coisa do software
<ptl> pego 500 paus pra quem adivinhar pra que serve isso aí :P ahuehahua
<ptl> *pago
<ruffleS> Yutaka, da uma futucada ai...
<ruffleS> Yutaka, e ve no google
<Yutaka> mas eque nao tem o que mecher :S
<tuliobaars> Pessoal, leiam isto e se irritem com quem fez: http://www.fanboysdelinux.hpg.com.br/ Ofende toda a comunidade e fala bem mal do Ubuntu! Revoltem-se!
<Giverny> ele tá imprimindo
<Giverny> só juntar
<Giverny> tirando os -e
<Yutaka> so tem opção de cores estilo de cores e mover a tela :S e mover a tela do menu
<Yutaka> :S
<Giverny> =O
<Pskol> tuliobaars, putzzz que putaria eh essa, estou muito brabo agora
<Giverny> Pskol que foi fio
<Giverny> =(
<Pskol> o link do tuliobaars
<Yutaka> ixi akilo ali todos ja sabem
<Yutaka> Pskol, e vc ja nao sabia?
<tuliobaars> Obvio que todos sabem
<tuliobaars> Mas vamos acabar com pessoas como essa
<tuliobaars> Que não coomprendem o verdadeiro valor do GNU/Linux
<Yutaka> ruffleS, vou esperar para ver se o andre sabe de algo pq nao funciona  e nao tem nada no google, so tem a mesma pergunta :S
<ptl> Giverny: claro, é um script dividido em pedaços, mas de qualquer jeito, você sabe interpretá-lo? sed é quase 'writeonly'
<tuliobaars> E têm preguiça de aprenderem sobre o sistema mais seguro, completo, estável e qualquer outro adjetivo positivo imaginável
<ruffleS> obvious troll is obvious
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> sera?
<Yutaka> iiii vou cuidar de minha coelhinha, ate mais tarde, bjos
<ruffleS> hahahahaha
<ruffleS> Yutaka, até. boa sorte com o monitor
<Pskol> -lo;ool-9l9
<Giverny> ptl se parar com tempo dá sim
<Giverny> geralmente se troca letras com sed
<Giverny> variáveis
<Giverny> coisas do tipo
<Giverny> ptl e ele ainda separou com ''
<Giverny> entre cada impressão
<Giverny>  's/$/a/'
<Giverny> troca $ por a
<Giverny> e por ai vai
<Giverny> é +- isso
<Giverny> não é dificil é mais prática que o resto
<Giverny> :)
<ptl> eu não disse que não sei sed
<ptl> só que é dificílimo interpretá-lo
<Giverny> ptl foda é lisp
<Giverny> eehhe
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-05
<tuliobaars> Agora, uma pergunta
<Giverny> ptl brainfuck
<Giverny> ++++++++++[>++++++++>+++++++++++
<Giverny> >---------->+++>++++++++>+++++++
<Giverny> +++++>+++++++++++>++++++++++>+++
<Giverny> ++++++++>+++<<<<<<<<<<-]>-.>--.>
<Giverny> ++++.>++.>---.>---.>.>.>+.>+++.,
<Giverny> isso é um hello world
<Giverny> em brainfuck
<Giverny> ehehe
<tuliobaars> Por exemplo, eu (admito) tenho Windows 7 em meu PC para poder jogar StarCraft
<tuliobaars> E acho útil aquela coisinha do Aero para automaticamente redimensionar as janelas ao encostar em uma extremidade
<Giverny> tuliobaars starcraft comanda mesmo
<Giverny> ehehe
<tuliobaars> Não há nada parecido para Gnome?
<ptl> Giverny: certo, mas brainf*ck não é linguagem pra ser usada na prática, é exemplo cômico pra quem curte o conceito de máquinas de turing
<tuliobaars> Haha, certeza
<ptl> e LISP é algo a que se acostuma
<ptl> tuliobaars: basta configurar no compiz.
<tuliobaars> Não pude abandonar o meu Terran em favor do GNU/Linux
<ptl> ccsm
<tuliobaars> Sim sim, conheço
<Giverny> ptl ce perderia seu tempo aprendendo essas doidices
<Giverny> eu nem perco
<Giverny> ehehe
<tuliobaars> Mas não sabia que havia esta possibilidades
<tuliobaars> acho interessante, por exemplo, quando tenho de passar dados de uma VM para outra
<tuliobaars> Obrigado ptl
<rafaelsoaresbr> tuliobaars, SC 2?
<tuliobaars> Certeza
<ptl> tuliobaars: e o ccsm permite exporar configurações, é legal
<tuliobaars> Mas acho que aqui não seria o melhor lugar para conversarmos sobre games
<tuliobaars> Sim, eu conheço, hehehe. Sou do tempo do Beryl
<Giverny> tuliobaars aqui pra nós tudo de efeito do ruindows foi copiado do linux
<Giverny> ehehe
<tuliobaars> Mas esta função específica não conhecia
<Giverny> antes do ruindows ter qualquer efeito o linux já tinha
<tuliobaars> Copiado não
<Giverny> ;]
<tuliobaars> Piorado
<tuliobaars> Pois a cópia tende a ser igual
<tuliobaars> Vi que o Alpha II do NN saiu estes dias, correto?
<tuliobaars> Como está, muito instável?
<ptl> não falem ruindows, window$ ou coisa parecida, gente. Fica parecendo coisa de adolescente.
<tuliobaars> Como podem perceber, estive viajando e estou por fora =D
<rafaelsoaresbr> ptl, coisa de fan boy, hehe
<tuliobaars> Cara, o Windows não é de todo ruim. Ele roda SC, então têm utilidade
<Monarquista> é por isso que pessoas como auqela lá metem aqueles comentarios cavernosos sobre o Linux...
<tuliobaars> Não me venham com a história de Games compra um Playstation. Tenho o 3 mas o SC não saiu para consoles ainda....
<Monarquista> *aquela...
<Monarquista> tuliobaars: boa noite.
<tuliobaars> Monarquista: Boa noite!
<Monarquista> não compra o playlixeiratestion não, compra o wii, bem mais divertido! :D
 * Monarquista \o/
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUHAUS
<ptl> O Windows é ruim não por ser tecnicamente sofrível, tuliobaars. Ele é ruim por ser anti-ético.
<tuliobaars> Ufa, até que enfim encontrei um compadre Socialista
<ptl> Versões antigas do Windows tinham alguns efeitos mais notáveis, mas pelo menos no meu caso, o grande problema não é técnico.
<ptl> Socialista? Não sou socialista.
<ptl> De fato, quero distância disso...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Cara, se foi feito pra rodar no windows então instala windows
<Monarquista> não tenho nada contra o window$, uso de boa sem dar chilique de fans boys otario, agora, a politica da safada da senhora micro$ofit ai não é possivel mesmo...
<ptl> Existem muitas noções equivocadas nos discursos de Marx, Engels, Gramsci e outros
<ptl> É mais ou menos por aí. O Windows é o cavalo-de-tróia do império monopolista mais abjeto do planeta.
<tuliobaars> OK, eu fiz apenas uma brincadeira sobre a questão política e a visão corporativa da Microsoft
<tuliobaars> Questões políticas serão resguardadas
<ptl> Quase todo mundo que usa Windows tenta "racionalizar", isto é, explicar depois do fato o seu uso eticamente.
<tuliobaars> Que na verdade não passa de um mero comodismo
<ptl> Mas são apenas racionalizações, ou explicações "ad-hoc", que não funcionam.
<tuliobaars> Eu me descepcionei muito na CPBR
<ptl> No fundo, tentam convencer a si mesmas, embaladas pela grande quantidade de gente que faz o mesmo.
<ptl> Algo como "bilhões de moscas não podem estar erradas, coma merda!"
<tuliobaars> Depois de conversar com mais de 60 pessoas, nenhuma pode me dizer com fundamento, porque usavam o SO que usavam
<rafaelsoaresbr> :)
<ptl> Mentalidade de rebanho, tuliobaars
<tuliobaars> Na verdade somos um rebanho também, que escolheu estar aqui por acreditar que seguirão o caminho que seguem não porque os outros o fazem, mas por acreditarem que estão, como de fato estão, no caminho certo. Concorda?
<rafaelsoaresbr> o x-chat está consumindo 202,2MiB de memória. ]'s
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alvenaria
<tuliobaars> use o Empathy
<Yutaka> rafaelsoaresbr tens plugins? ativo
<tuliobaars> não come 32Mb
<tuliobaars> Apesar de ser Basicão
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, sim, habilitei uns recentemente
<Yutaka> 32 nao mas ate 50 sim :D
<Yutaka> ;) rafaelsoaresbr ja sabe como resolver entao :D
<Daekdroom> O xchat aqui enquanto não conecta em nada fica só em 3MB
<Daekdroom> Quando eu conecto à freenode e entro nos canais, sobe pra 30
<tuliobaars> Mudando de assunto... Alguém sabe algo sobre a duplicação de entradas de arquivos de música no Rhytmnbox?
<tuliobaars> O meu fez isto do nada
<tuliobaars> Eu usava o Amarok
<rafaelsoaresbr> Agora está consumindo 50,1MiB
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> as vez o sistema fica com ele, finaliza todos xchat
<Yutaka> :S
<tuliobaars> Droga, não poderei entrar no IRC com meu 486 =/
<tuliobaars> Não pelo xchat
<Yutaka> xchat aki 25mb :D
<Yutaka> irssi :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> Cara, acho que o pc tem mais RAM então mais ram o programa vai alocar, não?
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> ela vai ser usada pelo cache de disco
<Yutaka> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> o Xorg tava consumindo zilhões de bytes daí deasbilitei os efeitos chamas e etc..
<rafaelsoaresbr> Agora consome 78,7Mib
<rafaelsoaresbr> Yutaka, porque assim, tenho uma máquina virtual com 512de RAM, e o uso da memória fica em 40%
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> estou com esse pc 3gb de ram, e .... nao esta tao legal nao
<Yutaka> o meu com 2gb erra mais legal :S
<Yutaka> tudo depende :(
<Yutaka> hey jaypur  :D boa noite
<jaypur> Yutaka, boa noite
<tuliobaars> Eu prefiro meu Athlon X2 4400+ do que o Opteron X6 que eu deixo guardado
<jaypur> vou tomar banho :D
<tuliobaars> mais estável
<tuliobaars> Hahaha
<tuliobaars> Mas e ae pessoal, que estão achando do alpha do NN?
<Daekdroom> Tá me dando problemas com o roteador :(
<Monarquista> jaypur: já tá por aqui né cabra... :P
<Monarquista> boa noite!
<tuliobaars> Daekdroom: Sério? Que droga velho
<Daekdroom> Eu vou reportar o bug no launchpad agora.
<tuliobaars> Beleza, boa sorte
<tuliobaars> Eu aliás, vou fazer uma partição aqui para testar
<tuliobaars> Alguma recomendação especial?
<Monarquista> tuliobaars: pra...?!
<tuliobaars> Testar o Alpha 2 do NN, me desculpe a omissão
<tuliobaars> Fixo: Boa noite
<Fixo> apos dar o kernel panic, agora nao quer instalar o ubuntu!
 * tuliobaars é muito falador
<Fixo> fala tuliobaars
<Fixo> tentei tirar cada pente de memoria pra testar
<Fixo> e nada....
<Fixo> o PC só entra pelo windows7
<tuliobaars> Putz cara, que saco
<Fixo> agora nao sei o q fazer
<Fixo> sera q o PC ja era?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fixo, alguma mensagem de erro aí?
<tuliobaars> Fixo: Já aconteceu uma vez isto comigo, substituí a MB e nunca mais deu pau. Era um pente que havia queimado o slot e ferrado com mais coisas
<Fixo> meu ubuntu deu kernel panic, ele nao entra.. fica uma tela com mesagens bizarras
<tuliobaars> Será que não é sua GPU?
<Fixo> aí eu testei as memorias no memtest e vi que elas estao ok
<tuliobaars> usas dedi ou integrada?
<Fixo> MAS... se coloca elas em Dual aí da um monte de erro
<Fixo> dedicada.... GForce 7600GT
<Fixo> 250mb
<Fixo> as memorias estao ferradas no Dual...
<tuliobaars> Já verificou as configs da BIOS?
<Fixo> deve ser a MB q foi pro saco, ou as memorias
<Fixo> a BIOS ta igual sempre teve há anos...
<tuliobaars> Uma vez o BackTrack deu pau comigo por causa de um over na RAM
<Fixo> nao faço overclock
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fixo, putz, seria mesmo a MB?
<tuliobaars> Você é mais normal que eu então
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvenaria
<tuliobaars> Mas vamos ao seu problema
<tuliobaars> Se no memtest deu certo
<Fixo> preciso de 2 pentes de memoria bons pra poder ver se sao eles ou se é a MB
<tuliobaars> Tentou bootar a Live do Ubuntu?
<tuliobaars> Podes rodá-lo em Framebuffer na própria RAM
<tuliobaars> já testas elas com o diagnostic
<Fixo> o memtest dá certo com as memorias uma de cada vez, se coloca as duas em Dual ele dá pau. Se coloca as duas SEM o Dual... ái nao da erro
<tuliobaars> humm
<tuliobaars> Qual MB?
<Fixo> ASUS M2N-E
<Fixo> o Live CD abre normal e roda normal... mas quando eu mando instalar, ele trava antes do particionamento
<tuliobaars> Pelo que vi, ela tem 4 Slots, dependendo do seu modelo
<tuliobaars> Testou em todos?
<Fixo> testei todos
<tuliobaars> Pode ser um slot defeituoso
<Fixo> só se forem todos hehe
<tuliobaars> Ou pau no módulo de dual da RAM mesmo
<Fixo> tomara
<tuliobaars> O que acontece ao rodar em Single?
<Fixo> tem 2 slots amarelos e 2 pretos...  se coloca nos 2 amarelos ele nao roda
<Fixo> se coloca single roda normal
<tuliobaars> Hummm
<tuliobaars> Olha, conhece a M2A68-M?
<Fixo> nao
<tuliobaars> Parece bastante a sua
<tuliobaars> Tive um problema bem parecido
<Fixo> mas eh video onboard, n?
<tuliobaars> Não, EVGA 8500GT 1GB
<Fixo> hmmm
<tuliobaars> O Slot queimou (sem OC)
<Fixo> e como resolveu o problema?
<tuliobaars> um deles
<tuliobaars> E simplesmente o desativei
<Fixo> hmmmm
<tuliobaars> Pode ser também um overflow
<Fixo> mas o foda eh q eu acho q estao todos os slots meio zuados
<tuliobaars> Verificou a voltagem?
<Fixo> nao verifiquei
<tuliobaars> Pode ser a sua fonte que está meio bebaça
<Fixo> será?
<Fixo> eh uma Seventeam 420 bkv
<Fixo> eu estou usando o PC nesse momento com 1 pente só
<tuliobaars> Hummm
<Fixo> o WIndows 7 roda normal
<tuliobaars> OK, faz um favor? Roda o speccy e manda um log para ttablet@ttablet.net
<Fixo> memso se eu colocar em Dual (que nao passou no memtest) ele roda normal no windows
<Yutaka> paste.ubuntu.com <<< evolução
<tuliobaars> Claro, tem várias opções, o pastebin, pastebuntu
<tuliobaars> mas prefiro o Mail (teimosia)
<Fixo> hauhuauha
<tuliobaars> Pode mandar pelo pastebuntu se quiser
<tuliobaars> Não tinha me lembrado dele, valeu Yutaka
<Yutaka> :P
<tuliobaars> Sabe o que é muito tempo longe de casa? E pior: do GNU/Linux
<Yutaka> tuliobaars, hoje em dia nem tem muito de email, vc escreve o que quer mandar no paste e manda :D srrs email em grupo :D
<Fixo> comofaz?
<tuliobaars> Yutaka: Desculpe, mas estive perdido estes dias
<tuliobaars> Semanas....
<Yutaka> tuliobaars, entendo entendo :( idem idem :S
<Monarquista> !ubuntu paste
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ubuntu paste' not found
<Monarquista> :p
<Monarquista> esqueci... :p
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<tuliobaars> duh, entrem em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Giverny> olha a sintaxe
<Giverny> cambada
<Giverny> ;]
<Fixo> como q usa o speccy tuliobaars  ?
<Fixo> pra gerar relatorio
<tuliobaars> Instale ele do site da Piriform
<tuliobaars> Vai em Arquivo > Log
<tuliobaars> Fixo: Tudo certo por aí?
<Fixo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562840/
<Tulio> Fixo: Sempre oculte sua serial do Windows, alguém pode usá-la para fins nefastos
<Tulio> Não eu
<Fixo> se ele for piratao?
<Fixo> hehehe
<Tulio> Fixo: Sua MB-setup permite alterar a voltagem da RAM? Se der, tente abaixar para 1.6V
<Fixo> mas pra essa memoria eh boa essa voltagem?
<Tulio> senão, uma dica que funcionou com um primo meu: Demonte sua placa, e a escove com agua e detergente
<Tulio> Sem brincadeira, faz milagres
<Thls> oO
<Tulio> Um monte de gente do GdH já recuperou placas assim
<Thls> acho que OMO seria melhor ein
<Thls> remove manchas
<Tulio> Mas assim, tipo, estamos discutindo sobre Hardware num IRC de Ubuntu
<Fixo> lol
<Fixo> nao vou tacar isso na minha MB
<Yutaka> >>> !regras
<Fixo> !regras
<ubottu-br> Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Tulio> Então pelo menos desmonte e com a ajuda de um pincel faça a limpeza de todos os componentes e componentes, cheque se seus slots tem a coloração escurecida, aplique pasta térmica
<Tulio> Se continuar dando pau desista
<Fixo> pasta termina no slot?
<Fixo> Oo
<Tulio> Não né, no Dissipador
<Fixo> nao é melhor espirrar o limpa contatos?
<Tulio> Estou apenas sugerindo, se você tem ideias faça bom uso delas
<Tulio> mas limpe antes de passar o limpa contatos
<Yutaka> boa noite a todos ate amanha
<Pskol> opa
<ptl> epa opa opa
<Tulio> Já volto aí
<ptl> ops, upa
<ptl> baila tu cuerpo, alegria, macarena
<cyb3rl0rd> ai galera divulga ai - Palestra sobre Pirataria http://bit.ly/eusoupirata
<Alex-Musicman> Yutaka: inté
<Alex-Musicman> achei massa o rovclock ^^
<Alex-Musicman> sem over o glxgears bateu 5855 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1170.906 FPS
<Alex-Musicman> com over bateu 7957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1591.266 FPS
<ruffleS> tem alguém aí?
<Tulio> Alguma o que?
<Pskol> quem
<ruffleS> alguém aí usa esse kernel pae?
<Daekdroom> Eu uso.
<ruffleS> Daekdroom, qual é a diferença dele pro kernel genérico?
<Daekdroom> Processadores que suportam PAE, utilizando esse kernel, poderão acessar mais que 4GB de RAM em modo 32bits.
<Daekdroom> Os programas em si continuam limitados em 4GB, mas o processador pode acessar bem mais memória.
<Daekdroom> Eu utilizo aqui. O kernel comum só me libera 3,4GB
<ptl> que machismo, não tem kernel MAE?
<Tulio> E quais são os padrões de processadores que suportam o PAE? Se é que existe algum padrão
<ruffleS> Tulio, provavelmente os processadores mais novos
<Tulio> Será que um Athlon X2 4400+?
<ptl> praticamente todo processador
<ptl> PAE não é coisa nova.
<ptl> o problema de endereçamento de 32 bits é muito antigo
<ptl> se calhar até aqueles AMD K6 já tinham.
<ruffleS> qual é o metapacote pra instalar ele? é linux-generic-pae?
<Tulio> Nossa
<Tulio> Caramba, estou realmente DESATUALIZADO pakas
<Tulio> Mals ae pessoal a noobice do vet aqui
<ruffleS> aqui estão todas as respostas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<ptl> quase todas as respostas! Não tem "42".
<Tulio> Eu pensei justamente nisso
<Tulio> De noite os Ubunteiros dormem? É isso?
<Pskol> de noite nos tentamos dominar o mndo
<Tulio> Ah tá, melhor assim.
<ptl> já eu tento destruir, não dominar
<Tulio> Cada um com seus objetivos
<Tulio> Aproveitando, alguém sabe algum lugar que disponibilize gráficos/wallpapers com GPL ou qualquer outra licença de uso irrestrito?
<ptl> openclipart
<ptl> acho que é openclipart.org
<ptl> existe até o pacote openclipart
<Tulio> Nossa, legal
<Tulio> Valeu cara
<kalyfabdalla> alguem disponível para me ajudar com samba e montar pasta compartilhada do windows?
<ptl> por frontend ou linha de comando?
<kalyfabdalla> eu tentei usar samb4k ele nao consegue nada no scan, no executar eu coloquei smb://ip/users
<ptl> smbmount //MÁQUINA/compartilhamento /mnt/pontodemontagem -o user=fulano,pass=senha,dom=domínio
<kalyfabdalla> abre uma tela pra login e senha, coloquei do windows não deu, coloquei do linux tambem nao deu
<ptl> pelo smbmount você consegue mensagens mais claras de erro, se der algo errado
<kalyfabdalla> esse user eh do win?
<ptl> sim
<ptl> :)
<kalyfabdalla> ok vou testar...
<ptl> veja que o diretório /mnt/pontodemontagem (ou equivalente) deve existir antes
<ptl> ah, e você tem que usar como root, ou colocar "sudo" antes
<Tulio> Não teriamos que criar um novo user para o compartilhamento?
<ptl> Como assim?
<Tulio> Aqui tem um tutorialzinho, talvez ajude: http://ttablet.net/magazine/?p=1043
<ptl> Está falando do Windows ou do GNU/Linux? Não precisa criar usuário novo em nenhum lugar não...
<ptl> é só utilizar um já existente que tenha acesso
<Tulio> Então, seria mais organizado criar um para o compartilhamento
<Tulio> assim pouparia recursos do servidor, e facilitaria a organização
<ptl> se for algo doméstico isso até complicaria
<kalyfabdalla> eu coloquei pelo smbmount deu mount error(1): operatorion not permitted  refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page
<Tulio> Depende
<ptl> esse operation not permitted é quando você não roda como sudo
<ptl> tenta rodar com sudo, kalyfabdalla
<ptl> Tulio: depois a gente passa os detalhes pra kalyfabdalla, primeiro vamos pelo menos ajudar a fazer funcionar
<Tulio> kalifabdalla: Você usaria o servidor samba para uso doméstico certo?
<ptl> Tulio: não vamos complicar agora... vamos só primeiro tentar fazer funcionar
<rafaelsoaresbr> kalyfabdalla, o usuário do windows possui senha?
<kalyfabdalla> Tulio, e pra uso domestico
<Tulio> OK
<Tulio> Use o usuário root que simplificará tudo, mas acarretará numa eventual perda de recursos de segurança, que não são tão requeridos neste tipo de aplicação
<Tulio> Qual seria a versão do Ubuntu e Windows?
<ptl> kalyfabdalla: sudo mkdir /mnt/winteste ; sudo smbmount //MÁQUINA/compartilhamento /mnt/pontodemontagem -o user=fulano,pass=senha,dom=domínio
<ptl> onde você troca "fulano", "senha" e "domínio" pelos respectivos valores.
<ptl> Se não tiver domínio, simplesmente use só user=fulano,pass=senha
<ptl> ops
<ptl> kalyfabdalla: sudo mkdir /mnt/winteste ; sudo smbmount //MÁQUINA/compartilhamento /mnt/winteste -o user=fulano,pass=senha,dom=domínio
<ptl> deixe-me corrigir
<kalyfabdalla> ptl, rodei pelo sudo e deu permission denied tentei varias vezes digitei a senha certa
<Tulio> OK
<Tulio> Você chegou a setar sua senha de root?
<Tulio> su root ou sudo su
<ptl> não compliquemos
<ptl> espera
<ptl> a mina tá tentando tratar um problema pontual
<ptl> ter senha de root ou não agora é irrelevante... e vai distrair do problema
<ptl> kalyfabdalla: na configuração do seu windows, pode ter algumas coisas que impedem. Por exemplo, alguns ajustes de segurança fazem com que só uma máquina cadastrada no domínio possa acessar compartilhamentos
<ptl> kalyfabdalla: acho que talvez você deva ver essas configurações de compartilhamento, mas aí, eu confesso, é uma parte que não entendo bem.
<Tulio> OK, mas não facilitaria para ela poder rodar mais facilmente e repetir o feito sem recorrer a ajuda?
<rafaelsoaresbr> por que não clicar em locais -> conectar ao servidor... -> e etc?
<ptl> rafaelsoaresbr: ela tentou isso, veja o início do relato dela
<kalyfabdalla> dele* ;>
<ptl> dele
<ptl> que seja
<ptl> kalyfa abdalla
<ptl> eu tava lendo kaly fabdalla
<kalyfabdalla> kkkkkk relaxa, voltemos ao problema
<rafaelsoaresbr> lembrando que o windows Vista/7 protege os compartilhamentos com senha, logo o user DEVE possuir senha. qual a versão do windows estás usando?
<Tulio> Hahaha, todo mundo achando que era uma mulher ubunteira
<Tulio> Hahaha, porque acham que eu perguntei antes
<Tulio> "Não vamos complicar para a moça", né ptl =P
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<rafaelsoaresbr> ssé bexo
<kalyfabdalla> rafaelsoaresbr, 7, mas desabilitei a senha pra facilitar e mesmo assim continuou pedindo senha pelo places->network
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> descobriram q o cara eh homi, acabou o suporte agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> definiu a rede do windows como rede privada?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pskol, ahUAHU
<ptl> acho que é isso
<ptl> deixa a senha habilitada
<Tulio> Um utro tutorial aqui: http://www.linuxnarede.com.br/artigos/fullnews.php?id=224
<ptl> na maioria das vezes em que vi a senha desabilitada no Windows, parava de funcionar
<rafaelsoaresbr> habilita a senha, cria uma senha e try again
<Tulio> Um pouco avançado, pode ser usado para referência
<kalyfabdalla> Pskol, kaepkaepaepk bem que pensei em não falar
<Pskol> hhhhhhhhhhahauhauhahu
<Tulio> Hahaha, quem mandou abrir a boca, moça
<ptl> acho que temos essa mentalidade machista condescendente mesmo
<ptl> mas com o tempo vamos aprendendo a evitá-la
<ptl> de qualquer jeito
<kalyfabdalla> o
<kalyfabdalla> não deu,
<ptl> eu entendo da parte do GNU/Linux, mas eu não uso Windows.
<ptl> então acho que quem entende de windows aqui pode ajudar melhor que eu.
<ptl> kalyfabdalla: mas qual o erro? o mesmo? permission denied?
<kalyfabdalla> sim
<kalyfabdalla> pskol, não sei porque, isso me lembrou o the big bang theory
<ptl> e você tem certeza que não tem domínio definido?
<rafaelsoaresbr> kalyfabdalla, melhor fazer o contrário, compartilha a pasta do ubuntu e acessa pelo windows
<Tulio> Mas será que o teimoso não iria ralhar?
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Tulio> Duh, o Ubuntu está em EXT4, né
<Tulio> Quem sabe o EXTFS for Windows
<kalyfabdalla> tulio, yep ;>
<ptl> não faz diferença
<rafaelsoaresbr> para isso vai na propriedade da pasta no ubuntu na aba "compartilhar" e marca. Ele vai instalar o pacote requerido
<ptl> o compartilhamento por rede abstrai o sistema de arquivos
<ptl> só faria diferença se se acessasse a partição como um dispositivo de blocos pela rede
<Pskol> compartilhamente nao tem nada haver com formato de partiçao
<Pskol> to
<ptl> isso que eu tou falando, hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> º'S
<Pskol> pode ser ate EXT5
<ptl> º'S?
<Pskol> que vai,,
<Tulio> Estamos compartilhando arquivos ou um drive físico (lógico)?
<rafaelsoaresbr> errei...
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<ptl> Num complica, Tulio!
<kalyfabdalla> drive fisico a ideia eh compartilhar um hd
<ptl> o compartilhamento é sempre acima do filesystem
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, que opçoes vc botou no samba???
<Pskol> no comprtilhamento
<Tulio> Beleza, vou ficar quieto, resolvam vocês, estou enferrujado... Hora de WD-40!
<ptl> O que é WD-40?
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<kalyfabdalla> pskol, o samba tá no padrão, dominio workgroup, autenticações e senha tah do jeito que veio
<rafaelsoaresbr> com certeza, WD-40 ahUAH
<Tulio> WD-40? Uma substância em forma líquida capaz de repelir água, que a faz evaporar
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, bot as opçoes writable, guest ok,
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu queria achar WD-40 pra comprar ó
<kalyfabdalla> o que ser WD-40?
<Tulio> eu bebo isso
<Tulio> WD-40? Uma substância em forma líquida capaz de repelir água, que a faz evaporar
<Pskol> eh um energetico
<Tulio> Serve como Desengripante e limpa contatos
<rafaelsoaresbr> é para proteger o hardware contra umidade e etc...
<ptl> repelir água?
<Tulio> Isso
<ptl> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Tulio> Sílica spray para os leigos
<ptl> pensei que ele ia beber isso
<Pskol> se vc cheirar demais fica doidao
<Tulio> Hahaha, viciado
<Tulio> Vou te chamar de Howard Holowitz
<kalyfabdalla> ptl, hauaehuaeh quando ele falou que repelia água fiquei pensando que quando bebesse e fosse por cérebro ia ficar doidao
<ptl> pois é
<Tulio> God save Brazil
<ptl> o cérebro sairia pelas orelhas
<ptl> já que é a maior parte água
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, ja tento bota la guest ok = yes
<ptl> guest ok? mas aí é pro servidor
<Tulio> Orelhas? Cartilagem Baby
<Pskol> na seçao do seu compartilhamnto
<ptl> pelo que entendi o servidor é Windows e o cliente GNU/linux
<Pskol> uéé vc ta ta sevindo do linux??
<Pskol> ou nao
<ptl> ou é o contrário?
<Pskol> hmmm
<Pskol> entao ta
<Pskol> nas permissoes da pasta do windows vc colocou permissao pra TODOS
<Pskol> ?
<Pskol> tentou conectar pelo endereço ip?
<Pskol> ao inves do nome
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla
<Tulio> Já chegou a adicionar isso ao smb.conf - [netlogon]
<kalyfabdalla> pskol
<Tulio> comment = Network Logon Service
<Tulio> path = /home/netlogon
<Tulio> guest ok = yes
<Tulio> writable = no
<Tulio> share modes = no
<kalyfabdalla> coloquei gues ok = yes ele aceitou a senha pelo place->network daih falou que tava entrando e voltou pra tela de login
<Tulio> humm
<Tulio> Temos um problema de timeout
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, tira esse share mode
<Tulio> provavelmente dentro do Windows
<Pskol> writeable = yes
<Pskol> writable
<Tulio> Depende
<Tulio> é mais seguro usar o read-only
<Tulio> depende
<Tulio> Só a Katy pode responder
<Pskol> so pra testar ne
<ptl> olha, os meus eu acesso por senha e monta normal
<kalyfabdalla> share modes = no ou yes?
<ptl> o meu GNU/Linux tem por exemplo uma linha assim:
<Pskol> apaga ele
<ptl> [startrek]
<ptl>         comment = startrek
<ptl>         path = /media/hda8/filmes
<ptl>         read only = No
<ptl>         browseable = Yes
<ptl>         guest ok = No
<Pskol> hhhaa browseable
<Pskol> bota la
<ptl> desculpem o flood...
<Pskol> =yes
<Tulio> O guest, ativa
<ptl> mas, ó
<Tulio> facilita na conexão com o windows
<ptl> tem que ter um arquivo de senha pro samba
<ptl> no [global] eu coloquei:
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, bota browseable = yes ...
<Pskol> acho q isso dai ja dá
<ptl> security = USER
<ptl>         passdb backend = smbpasswd
<ptl>         guest account = patola
<ptl>         passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
<ptl> e aí você usa o smbpasswd pra ajustar a senha do usuário
<ptl>         passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n .
<kalyfabdalla> pskol, coloquei e agora nao da mais timeout
<Tulio> Para não dar pau com a caixa alta do DOS ptl: default case = lower
<ptl> pode ser também, Tulio
<kalyfabdalla> acho que vou desistir disso por hoje, amanha depois do robotzinho eu faço
<Tulio> Robotzinho?
<Pskol> kalyfabdalla, vc ta dando restart no samba ne?
<ptl> service smbd restart
<Tulio> a cada mudança nos arquivos damos restart, contamos com isso desde o começo, certo?
<kalyfabdalla> yeps
<Tulio> Ótimo =D
<kalyfabdalla> perdi aqui o comando do historico pra restartar o samba T.T depois de 1 ano sem usar linha de comando
<kalyfabdalla> vicios do windows
<Tulio> Hahaha
<Tulio> Welcome Back, Katy
<kalyfabdalla> ainda não to no ubuntu permanente, eu vou ficar permanente se eu conseguir migrar meus trabalhos do quartusii e do cuda/opencl
<Tulio> Nossa
<Tulio> Que tipo de trabalho você desenvolve nesta área?
<kalyfabdalla> quartusii projeto multicores riscs
<kalyfabdalla> em opencl sistemas de visão usando heterogenia e paralelismo
<ptl> Quartus II is a software tool produced by Altera for analysis and synthesis of HDL designs, which enables the developer to compile their designs, perform timing analysis, examine RTL diagrams, simulate a design's reaction to different stimuli, and configure the target device with the programmer.
<ptl> desenvolvedor de hardware
<ptl> o cara é Pro mesmo
<kalyfabdalla> ;> nada man, sei o suficiente pra me virar
<Tulio> Soluções gráficas em sistemas embarcados? Algo nesta área?
<kalyfabdalla> nops, tipo visão de robôs
<Tulio> Ah ok
<Tulio> Viajei
<Pskol> cacilda compila o nano demora demais
<dAnIeLLL> olá
<rafaelsoaresbr> olá dAnIeLLL
<dAnIeLLL> estou tendo problemas na instalação do ubuntu netbook, na parte de instalaçao de apt. da erro, e isso acaba com toda a instalação. é problema da iso, ou pode ser também da criação do pendrive bootavel. alguem ja teve esse tipo de problema e/ou pode me ajudar?
<dAnIeLLL> rafaelsoaresbr falae rafa, tudo tranquilo
<rafaelsoaresbr> dAnIeLLL, nunca usei o netbook remix, mas posta mais detalhes aí, que erro tá dando?
<dAnIeLLL> [rafaelsoaresbr]: pultz, os detalhes do problema eu nao sei
<dAnIeLLL> em resumo é erro do "cd"
<dAnIeLLL> ao tentar instalar apt
<rafaelsoaresbr> dAnIeLLL, você baixou a imagem por torrent ou download direto?
<dAnIeLLL> direto, pelo site oficial.
<rafaelsoaresbr> dAnIeLLL, se for mesmo problema no cd você precisa checar isso aí, poderia usar uma máquina virtual
<Tulio> Mas chegou a fazer a verificação da ISO pela MD5?
<Tulio> Sua gravadora está funcionando? Já apanhei bastante do BackTrack por causa de uma falha da gravadora
<dAnIeLLL> certo... eu pensei nisso. vou ver como procedo para fazer-lo
<Tulio> Baixe algum verificador de HASH
<dAnIeLLL> Tulio estou usando pendrive
<Tulio> veja no site de download da ISO a MD5
<dAnIeLLL> o
<dAnIeLLL> ok
<dAnIeLLL> um segundo
<Tulio> ou desconpacte a ISO com o 7zip e ache o arquvo dentro
<dAnIeLLL> não entendi
<dAnIeLLL> eu baixei direto do site oficial
<Tulio> Ou faça como o colega falou, testa numa VM. Se funcionar, troca de mídia e gravadora
<Tulio> Então, dentro da ISO ou no próprio site vai ter a MD5
<rafaelsoaresbr> dAnIeLLL, uma outra forma de checar que eu acho mais segura é você baixar o arquivo torrent e botar pra baixar, e na hora de escolher onde salvar escolha a pasta onde está a imagem iso que vocẽ baixou, o uTorrent vai checar automaticamente
<Tulio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dAnIeLLL> verdade...
<Tulio> Lembre-se, que o netbook remix 10.10 deve obedecer a seguinte HASH de verificação: 6877bf8d673b87ba9500b0ff879091d0
<rafaelsoaresbr> e se alguma parte do torrent não conferir, o uTorrent já baixa só aquela parte "defeituosa" hehe
<Tulio> é uma excelente dica rafaelsoaresbr, eu não sabia dessa
<Tulio> Valeu!
<dAnIeLLL> mas mesmo sendo iso
<dAnIeLLL> que é compactado
<dAnIeLLL> ele verifica?
<dAnIeLLL> well, vou verificar
<peregrinator_six> algum ai já tá usando o Chromium 9 do repo do Ubuntu...?! Eu atualizei aqui e só aparece o 8 ainda pra eu instalar e já foi ante ontem que saiu...?!
<peregrinator_six> alguem...?!
<dAnIeLLL> gbs oi gatinho.
<Tulio> PPA, já tendou?
<kalyfabdalla> boa noite a todos ;>
<Tulio> E ae Katy
<dAnIeLLL> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Tulio: não quero ppa, sempre que sai o novo pinga o Chromium no repo, se for pra colocar ppa instalo o Chrome então...
<kalyfabdalla> tulio, haeuhaeuh que esse katy nao pegue ;>
<Tulio> Porque não? é fácil de lembrar
<Tulio> né Katy
<dAnIeLLL> Tulio md5 ok!
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six, no ubuntu 10.04 ainda está na versão 8. vou atualizar a lista de pacotes
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr: o meu é o 10.10
<Tulio> ok peregrinator_six, vc q manda
<Tulio> dAnieLLL!
<peregrinator_six> Tulio: quem derá... :P
<dAnIeLLL> vou tentar o esquema do tor
<Tulio> OK, temos um problema
<peregrinator_six> *déra...
<Tulio> estas gravando em que mídia?
<kalyfabdalla> tulio, tanto nome eu fui ter kalyf
<dAnIeLLL> Tulio pendrive?
<Tulio> Ah, é Kalyf? Melhor que Katy
<Tulio> Hummm
<Tulio> OK
<Tulio> que programa usas para gravar a ISO?
<dAnIeLLL> universal usb installer
<dAnIeLLL> o qual é recomendado no site
<dAnIeLLL> oficial
<dAnIeLLL> sugere que mude o programa?
<Tulio> Não
<Tulio> Tente novamante, formate o drive e mete denovo
<dAnIeLLL> blz
<dAnIeLLL> fiz o chek do torrent também esta tranquilo
<Tulio> Humm
<Tulio> formatou o pen?
<dAnIeLLL> vamos lá..
<Tulio> faça bkp né, caso tenha algo
<dAnIeLLL> nada
<Tulio> Bom avisar, caso vc esqueça
<dAnIeLLL> ja foi feito
<dAnIeLLL> é
<dAnIeLLL> é bom mesmo
<dAnIeLLL> uhahuahua
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia a todos, um ótimo final de semana e sucesso no lançamento do nosso querido Debian 6! :D
<Tulio> Beleza
<Tulio> repita o processo
<dAnIeLLL> sempre me ferro quando formato alto... sempre me esqueço algum detalhe
<Tulio> hahaha
<Tulio> formato alto?
<dAnIeLLL> algo
<dAnIeLLL> auhahua
<dAnIeLLL> relaxa, é a cachaça!
<Tulio> Cachaça nada
<dAnIeLLL> cachaça tudo!
<dAnIeLLL> ahhaa
<Tulio> Nada
<Tulio> Vou é dormir
<dAnIeLLL> hauauahua
<Tulio> Amanhã tenho de trabalhar
<dAnIeLLL> vish
<Tulio> Tchau pessoal!
<dAnIeLLL> bom dia entao
<dAnIeLLL> vlw ae
<Tulio> Nada, boa sorte
<dAnIeLLL> rafaelsoaresbr eae, ainda esta vivo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> dAnIeLLL, conseguiu?
<dAnIeLLL> [rafaelsoaresbr]: sim
<dAnIeLLL> recriei o disco e ta indo de boa
<rafaelsoaresbr> ufa
<dAnIeLLL> até o momento...
<dAnIeLLL> pelo menos passou da parte onde estava empacado
<rafaelsoaresbr> dAnIeLLL, qual o modelo desse netbook? curiosidade
<dAnIeLLL> é um acer 1410
<dAnIeLLL> quer especificações?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim, por favor hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> é teu? eu tenho interesse em comprar um, mas o pessoal diz que não é muito bom
<dAnIeLLL> celeron dualcore 1.2mhz , intel gma 4500m, 11.6" led, 3gb ram, 250 hdd
<dAnIeLLL> sim, é meu.
<dAnIeLLL> depende
<dAnIeLLL> eu acho muito bom
<rafaelsoaresbr> pow, esse aí tem boas specs
<dAnIeLLL> ela esta na medida pra mim
<rafaelsoaresbr> o que eu acho atraente é a mobilidade
<dAnIeLLL> nao é tao brutalhao como um notebook
<dAnIeLLL> nem pesado
<dAnIeLLL> eu levo pra onde quiser
<dAnIeLLL> mas vou te dizer
<dAnIeLLL> esse ano será o ano dos tablets
<dAnIeLLL> se nao esta te fazendo falta um netbook
<dAnIeLLL> nem compre
<dAnIeLLL> compre um tablet
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois é, não pesa igual um Asus Republic Of Games hehe
<dAnIeLLL> até o inicio do segundo semestre teremos dezenas de tablets no mercado
<rafaelsoaresbr> pow, ae, é mesmo, tablet é uma boa
<dAnIeLLL> quero muito um tablet
<dAnIeLLL> mas vou segurar
<rafaelsoaresbr> aquele lance de usar a caneta para tudo é muito louco
<dAnIeLLL> smartphone e netbook por enquanto
<dAnIeLLL> até começar a guerra de tablets
<dAnIeLLL> nada
<dAnIeLLL> caneta é passado.
<rafaelsoaresbr> ahUAHU
<dAnIeLLL> é tudo no dedo mesmo
<dAnIeLLL> no momento só tem no mercado o android da samsung, o ipad da apple, e os chineses
<dAnIeLLL> quem vem com android também
<rafaelsoaresbr> tava pensando em algo menor que um net, tipo iPod, mas tem que ver o preço
<dAnIeLLL> kkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> iPad é
<dAnIeLLL> mas esta para vir, motorola, asus, microsoft, rim, etc...
<dAnIeLLL> ipad é 10"
<dAnIeLLL> é quase uma revista
<dAnIeLLL> o galaxy tab, é 7" é mais atrativo e discreto
<rafaelsoaresbr> dá pra estudar onde você estiver com um e-book
<dAnIeLLL> e vale mais o gosto também
<dAnIeLLL> android x ios
<dAnIeLLL> pow
<dAnIeLLL> com certeza
<rafaelsoaresbr> Se tiver rede wireless então, o iPad tem né?
<ptl> eu tenho um galaxy tab
<ptl> é ótimo
<ptl> recomendo a todos
<ptl> iPad sux total
<ptl> cara, um tablet sem capacidade de telefone/3G é quase como um carro sem rodas
<ptl> sem contar que com android você não tem os múltiplos bloqueios do iPad
<ptl> dAnIeLLL: o Galaxy Tab é um sonho! Só não é perfeito porque não tem Meego :P
<dAnIeLLL> [ptl]: é verdade
<dAnIeLLL> sem contar que, a diferença de preços é absurda
<dAnIeLLL> galaxy wifi/3g 16gb = 2000, ipad 2800
<dAnIeLLL> no alto..
<dAnIeLLL> pow
<dAnIeLLL> eu era louco por um n900
<dAnIeLLL> mas a nokia é foda...
<ptl> eu tinha
<ptl> :(
<ptl> o meu pifou
<ptl> o N900
<dAnIeLLL> meego... symbian... symbian 3
<ptl> buá
<rafaelsoaresbr> ptl, verdade aí, a Apple Store é uma furada
<dAnIeLLL> maemo
<dAnIeLLL> sabe-se lá que merda quer a nokia
<ptl> dAnIeLLL: comprei um galaxy tab 32GB na suíça, saiu pelo equivalente a 1600 reais
<dAnIeLLL> no mais, nao tenho experiencia com linux
<dAnIeLLL> uau
<dAnIeLLL> compraria agora!
<dAnIeLLL> kkkkkk
<dAnIeLLL> sacanagem
<dAnIeLLL> vou esperar começar a guerra
<dAnIeLLL> que esse preço vai cair mt
<ptl> é possível
<ptl> mas ficar esperando sempre leva a frustrações
<dAnIeLLL> motorola, rim, asus, dell
<ptl> porque você acaba comprando algo médio
<dAnIeLLL> tudas praticamente, vao lançar tab
<ptl> não muito ruim nem muito bom
<ptl> ah, a motorola é foda. Lança uns modelos muito bons mas cheios de DRM
<ptl> aí nem vale tanto a pena
<ptl> a Samsung é legal porque é tudo desbloqueadíssimo
<dAnIeLLL> drm?
<dAnIeLLL> é?
<dAnIeLLL> o samsung galaxy S é mt bem falado
<ptl> Digital Righs Management, aquela porcaria que infesta os iPhones e iPads
<dAnIeLLL> e o android ta explodindo
<ptl> que impede que voce use o SEU produto como bem quer
<dAnIeLLL> como assim
<dAnIeLLL> de um exemplo pratico
<ptl> tou malhando
<ptl> e faz com que só use como o "licenciador" dos softwares que você usa quer.
<ptl> já volto
<dAnIeLLL> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<dAnIeLLL> entendi nada
<ptl> DRM é a praga do século XXi.
<ptl> é uma tecnologia que faz com que ao adquirir produtos digitais, eles sejam restritos por uma chave de encriptação cujo segredo está com a companhia ou entidade que te passou o produto
<ptl> por exemplo, você compra uma música e só pode ouvi-la em CD players, mas não podia copiá-la digitalmente
<rafaelsoaresbr> tipo a que vem nos PS3?
<ptl> exato.
<ptl> Aquilo lá é um DRM terrível, que foi recentemente quebrado pelo GeoHot.
<ptl> Porque ele conseguiu a chave privada de encriptação de todo o PS3.
<ptl> sendo assim dá pra forjar qualquer software com DRM para o aparelho.
<rafaelsoaresbr> verdade, agora é possível instalar o linux no PS3, abençoado seja o GeoHot, hehe
<ptl> o DRM tem muitos problemas intrínsecos. Te prende a um tipo de aparelho, impede que você exerça seus direitos de copyright como o "uso justo" de trechos do produto e o backup de segurança.
<ptl> a obsolescência da mídia... Você compra um produto com DRM e não poderá utilizá-lo num tipo de mídia de daqui a 30 anos, incompatível com o atual
<ptl> por isso me associei à eff, http://eff.org para ajudar a combater essa praga
<ptl> faço minhas doações.
<ptl> eles têm um vídeo muito legal sobre isso, um desenho animado curtinho
<ptl> dAnIeLLL: tá aí ainda?
<ptl> dAnIeLLL: oi???
<dAnIeLLL> SIMMMMM
<dAnIeLLL> kkkkkkkk
<dAnIeLLL> eh cara
<ptl> dAnIeLLL: veja esse vídeo aqui, ele vai te ajudar a entender :) http://w2.eff.org/corrupt/
<dAnIeLLL> sou mt feliz por existir esse cara
<dAnIeLLL> eu tenho um psp que ficou encostado por 1 ano
<dAnIeLLL> sem uso
<dAnIeLLL> literalmente
<dAnIeLLL> por que era bloqueado
<ptl> não se preocupe com o inglês
<dAnIeLLL> e esse cabra descobriu a fonte
<rafaelsoaresbr> ahUHAU
<dAnIeLLL> (ubunto nem em 50% ainda)
<dAnIeLLL> desculpa
<dAnIeLLL> ubuntu!
<dAnIeLLL> instalação
<dAnIeLLL> nem na metade, pultz
<dAnIeLLL> ptl sakei a aprada
<dAnIeLLL> parada
<Yutaka> nom dia
<Yutaka> rm: não foi possível remover "Thumbs.db": Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<Yutaka> alguem sabe como tirar o sistema de arquivos de somente leitura?
<Yutaka> cuidado com a leitura, nao é o arquivo
<Yutaka> rersulmindo
<Yutaka> hd inteiro
<Yutaka> [root@kgeek Disco]# chmod 777 Thumbs.db
<Yutaka> chmod: alterando permissões de "Thumbs.db": Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<Yutaka> formatar o ntfs para ext4, ah pergunta, o ext4 é tao besta quanto o ntfs?
<Yutaka> ou é muito melhor
<Yutaka> vou resolver sozinha, vou sair do kde e ficar no tty
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um erro estranho aqui a bastante tempo...  Tenho a rede configurada estática no /etc/network/interface porém todas as vezes o eth1 levanta sem IP e se usar ifdown eth1 seguido de ifup eth1 ele volta com o ip fixo configurado.  Alguma dica?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, se usar ifdown ele diz que o eth1 não esta configurado.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele consta quando uso o ifconfig.
<Jorge_Ctba> Algum expert em montagem de PCs aqui?
<eck> boa tarde!
<eck> pessoal precisa tirar uma dúvida com vcs a respeito da nova versão 11.04
<eck> alguém já baixou?
<eck> porque assim, no meu note as versões 10,4 e 10.10 tive problemas em iniciar o programas ae voltei para o 9.4, mas estou com receio de migrar pra nova versão e ficar perdido, tá mto dificil de executar ele?
<Daekdroom> 11.04 não foi lançado ainda.
<xGrind> eck; nao compensa usar versao alpha
<Daekdroom> Se você precisa que a sua máquina realmente funcione no dia-a-dia, não use
<eck> ahhh sim entendi
<willianalberto> alguem pode me indicar um conversor de video facil de usar?
<Yutaka> ffmpeg
<Yutaka> :D
<willianalberto> é simples de usar? eu me perco fácil no terminal (ainda to aprendendo como usa aquilo)
<virtu> e ai cambada
<Yutaka> willianalberto: é simples im
<virtu> alguem conhece o notebook Lenovo Z360?
<Yutaka> willianalberto: eu uso ele assim ' ffmpeg -i video.flv video.mpg
<Yutaka> funciona normal
<willianalberto> ok
<Yutaka> tem uma pagina no my opera q esta super completa, mas net esta complicada :S
<xGrind> willianalberto; eu uso modo grafico dele
<willianalberto> xgrind, como usa ele no modo grafico?
<xGrind> willianalberto; uso o WinFF
<willianalberto> tudo bem, vou dar uma googlada aqui pra ver como instala
<willianalberto> vlw ai pela ajuda :)
<Yutaka> ai oh o tiozinho hadenes a dica dele resolveu :D
<Yutaka> acabei de saber 'lsof /media/Disco' mostra os processos em aberto, by tiozinho hadenes
<andersoncarlos83> alguem ai que usa pidgin tb esta com problemas no envio de arquivos?
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; pidgin 2.7.9 sim
<xGrind> eu uso o pidgin 2.7.3 q ja vem no xubuntu
<andersoncarlos83> eu estava com uma versao anterior
<andersoncarlos83> atualizei para ver se corrigia o erro mas num deu em nada
<andersoncarlos83> agora to com a 2.7.9
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<xGrind> muda o protocolo e ve se fica melhor
<andersoncarlos83> WLM?
<xGrind> é
<xGrind> pelo msn normal q vem no pidgin, td hr sou desconectado. pelo wlm nao
<andersoncarlos83> quando eu dei esse comando habilitou para o hotmail o protocolo WLM
<andersoncarlos83> mas eu to usando o protocolo  MSN
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; nao entendi
<andersoncarlos83> eu ja dei esse comando que vc falou
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; tem q reiniciar o pidgin. e deleta a conta e cria outra com WLM
<andersoncarlos83> eu ja tenho em WLM nela funciona?
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; testae pra ver
<andersoncarlos83> vou testar
<andersoncarlos83> deu certo pelo WLM
<xGrind> ;]
<andersoncarlos83> xGrind: vc é o cara
<andersoncarlos83> vlw mesmo
<andersoncarlos83> UHUUU
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; so' q testae. qndo eu uso o msn-pecan ele envia email pros meus contatos.
<xGrind> nao sei pq. nao achei nada falando sobre isso no google
<vanessa> lllllllll
<moreninhah> oiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pibarnas> =o
<Giverny> =r
<andersoncarlos83> xGrind: email com o que?
<xGrind> moreninhah; oi
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; sei la mano. fica enviando email com sites para os contatos. eu tenho 3 contas no msn e tenho eu msm add =]
<xGrind> e comecei a receber email q nem loco. e algumas pessoas reclamaram tb
<andersoncarlos83> estranho mesmo
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; vc usa ubuntu?
<andersoncarlos83> sim o 10.10
<xGrind> eu tava com o lubuntu aki. nao curto nao
<andersoncarlos83> esse novo ubuntu ta fazendo meu notebook travar toda hora
<andersoncarlos83> vou voltar para o 10.04
<Yutaka> =/ alguem sabe como faz para o sintetizador parar de falar? :S
<Giverny> Yutaka mata ele
<Yutaka> nao sei o nome :S
<Yutaka> foi :D
<Yutaka> ufa :D
<Giverny> kill -9 salva
<Giverny> eehehe
<Yutaka> me senti no xp com a mesma voz =/
<Yutaka> igualzinha O.o
<Yutaka> volto jaja
<rafaelsoaresbr> <Alt>+<F2> xkill
<Yutaka> no xkill
<Yutaka> para ter ele preciso instalar uma app :S para o xorg
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> ctrl+esc
<Yutaka> :D
<geekSapiens> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<geekSapiens> não to conseguindo instalar o photoshop no linux
<godu> geekSapiens: você conhece o gimp?
<geekSapiens> godu: não, oq é isso?
<godu> é um programa livre parecido com o photoshop
<phzinho> geekSapiens,  http://www.sourcebrasil.org/content.php?news=64
<geekSapiens> parecido?
<edenc> Não existe nada livre parecido com o photoshop, infelizmente. É o único caso onde o software proprietário realmente ganha
<godu> geekSapiens: vou ser sincero, é o que ouvi dizer. Eu não posso dizer com certeza porque nunca usei photoshop
<geekSapiens> edenc: então oq eu faço?
<edenc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfkjHnsAsvg
<dAnIeLLL> edenc e para o corel, existe?
<edenc> dAnIeLLL: a Corel é uma empresa que fabrica vários produtos, de qual deles você tá falando?
<edenc> quase todos tem substitutos livres equivalentes
<dAnIeLLL> legal
<marmadeoli> Olá pessoal. Instalei o ubuntu na minha máquina, mas o firefox está muito lento para acessar a internet. Na mesma máquina acesso normal ao usar outro sistema operacional. Que procedimentos devo fazer para solucionar este problema? tenho banda larga 15Mb, GVT
<edenc> marmadeoli: "acessar a internet é meio vago", o que exatamente você faz na internet que fica lento?
<marmadeoli> bom, todo e qualquer aplicação acessa a internet normal, somente navegar pelo firefox é que é lento
<marmadeoli> tipo, demora até alguns minutos para abrir a página do google
<edenc> marmadeoli: e depois que carrega, fica lento pra fazer scroll na página?
<marmadeoli> não, somente para carregar as páginas
<edenc> talvez alguém configurou um proxy lento e esqueceu de tirar
<marmadeoli> já tirei a opção de proxy no firefox
<marmadeoli> nada mudou
<marmadeoli> é indiscutivelmente lento comparável ao outro SO, na mesma máquina.
<edenc> marmadeoli: wget http://google.com
<edenc> isso demora?
<marmadeoli> ainda não abriu até agora
<edenc> então não é culpa do firefox, tua rede que tá zuada
<marmadeoli> mas tipo assim, qualquer outra aplicação que use a internet verifico a mesma velocidade
<marmadeoli> enfim... é uma instalação praticamente virgem (hehehehe). Que devo fazer então para solucionar este problema?
<alanteixeira> será q não tem nada ahaver com o DNS da GVT?
<marmadeoli> Acho que o navegador não consegue resolver as URL
<edenc> sim, pode ser o dns
<edenc> marmadeoli: dig google.com
<marmadeoli> localizando google.com
<marmadeoli> e demora, demora...
<edenc> marmadeoli: se demorar mais de 2 segundos, cancela com Ctrl+C
<marmadeoli> abre a página no final, mas parece que estou com uma conexão discada de 14Kbps
<edenc> usa o dns do google
<edenc> 8.8.8.8
<marmadeoli> digitei 8.8.8.8 e apareceu: tempo limite atingido
<edenc> marmadeoli: não, você precisa colocar na configuração de rede
<marmadeoli> Detalhe, estou conectado à internet via rede domestica sem fio
<edenc> hmm, peraí
<edenc> marmadeoli: dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<edenc> marmadeoli: veja se isso demora também
<Yutaka> alguem tem ou imagina de como fazer uma conexao webdavs salvar com as permissao 777 alto?
<marmadeoli> edenc: onde devo digitar isso? no navegador?
<edenc> marmadeoli: num terminal
<marmadeoli> ok
<edenc> Yutaka: porque você iria querer colocar permissão 777 num arquivo?
<Yutaka> :S precisão :S
<edenc> não, você não precisa de 777
<Yutaka> vc envia com 777 e o script le muda e salva em outra pasta com 644
<Yutaka> sim
<edenc> seja lá o que você estiver fazendo
<marmadeoli> edenc: apareceu um monte de informações aqui. Digitando apenas dig 8.8.8.8 -> nenhum servidor encontrado.  digitando dig 8.8.8.8 google.com apareceu primeiramente as mesmas informações de antes e depois algumas da página do google
<edenc> marmadeoli: precisa do '@'
<Yutaka> precisa sim, se nao ele nao muda o arquivo, que é uma img, mas mmm edenc vou ter q sair, bjos ate depois
<edenc> marmadeoli: faz exatamente do jeito que eu falei
<edenc> Yutaka: não precisa, se for uma imagem, não é pra ter ter permissão de execução
<edenc> marmadeoli: "dig @8.8.8.8 google.com" copia e cola isso
<edenc> no terminal
<marmadeoli> edenc: ok, apareceu 1 server encontrado
<edenc> foi rápido?
<marmadeoli> sim
<edenc> agora
<edenc> dig google.com
<marmadeoli> rápido também
<edenc> hm
<marmadeoli> Query time: 10 msec
<marmadeoli> ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<marmadeoli> ;; WHEN: Sat Feb  5 16:31:33 2011
<marmadeoli> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 44
<edenc> marmadeoli: não cola no canal
<marmadeoli> ops, desculpa
<edenc> marmadeoli: pastebin.com
<edenc> marmadeoli: tenta esse: "dig duckduckgo.com"
<marmadeoli> muito rápido tb
<edenc> bah, que estranho
<edenc> marmadeoli: abre o google.com no firefox
<edenc> e vê se ainda está lento
<edenc> marmadeoli: e aí?
<marmadeoli> olha continua
<edenc> marmadeoli: aparece "localizando google.com"?
<marmadeoli> ele demora para encontrar a página. No final encontra
<marmadeoli> isso
<marmadeoli> aparece sim, mas com muita demora para carregar a página
<edenc> bom, qual versão do ubuntu você tá usando?
<marmadeoli>  a ultima LTS: 10.04
<marmadeoli> sistema já atualizado com as últimas atualizações : (e foi rápido baixar as atualizações, o que me leva a crer que o problema é apenas na navegação de páginas no browser)
<edenc> meu ubuntu tá em inglês
<edenc> mas vamos lá
<marmadeoli> eu entendo inglês, pode mandar
<edenc> mas o seu está também?
<marmadeoli> em português
<edenc> clica com o botão direito no ícone do wireless e depois em "edit connections" (editar conexões, algo assim)
<edenc> depois na aba wireless
<marmadeoli> pronto
<edenc> seleciona a conexão que você está usando e depois em editar
<marmadeoli> ok
<edenc> depois na aba ipv4 põe o dhcp pra "somente ip"
<marmadeoli> não tem essa opção aqui
<edenc> qual opção tem no menu?
<marmadeoli> tem dhcp automático, manual, apenas link local, compartilhado com outros comptadores
<marmadeoli> está em dhcp automático
<edenc> então, deveria ter duas opções com dhcp
<marmadeoli> desculpa tem: Atomático (dhcp) e somente endereços (dhcp) automáticos
<edenc> uma automática só pro ip mas que te permitisse editar o servidor DNS
<edenc> ok, escolhe "somente endereços"
<marmadeoli> ok
<edenc> daí vai liberar a caixa de texto "servidores DNS"
<marmadeoli> apareceu as opções de preenchimento de ip
<edenc> lá você coloca 8.8.8.8
<marmadeoli> ok
<edenc> clica em aplicar depois testa o firefox de novo
<marmadeoli> a opção aplicar ainda está desabilitada
<edenc> não tem problema
<marmadeoli> mas ao sair ele retorna as opções anteriores
<edenc> você clicou?
<edenc> tem que clicar no aplicar
<marmadeoli> não tem como clicar em aplicar, pois está desabilitada
<edenc> ué
<marmadeoli> tem mais duas caixas de texto: pesquisar domínios e Id do cliente DHCP
<edenc> então você digitou errado
<edenc> tem certeza que em Servidores DNS tá escrito "8.8.8.8" ?
<edenc> são quatro '8'
<marmadeoli> digitei 8.8.8.8
<edenc> manda um screenshot
<edenc> aqui o apply desativa quando o endereço está incompleto
<edenc> ou quando tem algo além do endereço
<edenc> apaga tudo que tem na caixa de texto e coloca o endereço de novo
<marmadeoli> como te envio o screen?
<marmadeoli> já fiz amigo
<marmadeoli> digitei novamente e nada
<edenc> marmadeoli: yfrog.com
<marmadeoli> ok. Calma aí que a pagina demora a abrir
<edenc> é net que você usa?
<marmadeoli> GVT
<edenc> ok
<edenc> com certeza é o dns senão você não conseguiria falar
<marmadeoli> edenc, não vai embora, abrir uma página aqui é exercício de paciência
<edenc> to aqui
<edenc> que merda, o yfrog não funciona com um ip direto
<edenc> marmadeoli: acessa "64.233.163.104" no browser
<edenc> é o ip que está resolvendo pro google.com aqui
<edenc> se for rápido, pelo menos a gente sabe com certeza que esse é o problema
<marmadeoli> abriu a página rápido
<edenc> é o dns da gvt zuado, com certeza
<edenc> bom saber
<edenc> se bem que o da net não é muito melhor, eu uso o do google
<edenc> esse aí que eu te falei
<VonNaturAustreVe> edenc, concordoo da gvt e muito problemático
<VonNaturAustreVe> direto tem problemas com quedas
<edenc> mas eu configurei direto no router pra usar o google
<VonNaturAustreVe> recomendo o opendns ou os dns do google
<edenc> eu não gosto do opendns porque ele retorna o endereço da página de busca deles quando o lookup falha
<marmadeoli> lembro que tive problemas no windows com a gvt parecido, daí liguei para eles e eles mandaram configurar o dns lá
<edenc> pffffff
<edenc> gvt--
<edenc> tipo, o que tem de difícil em montar um servidor de dns, pra quem já tá cuidando de problemas bem piores
<edenc> eu não entendo
<marmadeoli> heheheh, tá difícil abrir o yfrog
<Tardochi> arroba, algue ai pode me dar uma mão num hd qu enão monta? Seguinte deu um pico de energia o fdisk lista o hd mas não consigo montar o hd, nem por livecd, Sistema ext4
<edenc> marmadeoli: tipo, cancela o caixa de diálogo e começa de novo
<marmadeoli> edenc http://yfrog.com/gy5y7p
<slipky> alguem sabe uma forma de tocar um video ao contrario?
<edenc> marmadeoli: que louco... tem certeza que você já não clicou no aplicar?
<marmadeoli> absoluta
<edenc> marmadeoli: já cancelou e voltou tudo?
<marmadeoli> farei agora
<marmadeoli> mesmo jeito
<edenc> não faz sentido algum, tem certeza que selecionou a rede certa?
<marmadeoli> só tem uma
<marmadeoli> não tem como errar
<edenc> que porcaria
<edenc> não sei o que fazer, nunca aconteceu isso comigo
<edenc> de não poder editar o dns da rede
<edenc> de repente o gnome tá zuado
<edenc> o pior que nem dá pra configurar manualmente porque é o nmapplet que gera as configurações dinamicamente
<edenc> marmadeoli: você usa um roteador?
<marmadeoli> uso sim
<edenc> tenta configurar lá no roteador então
<edenc> aí a interface é específica de roteador e não vou poder te ajudar
<ptl> slipky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14pgVEosQps
<slipky> vlw
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> edenc, vai do gerenciador de conexos do gnome ai edita a conexao que tu ta usando ai bota configurações do ipv4 ai escolhe a opção somente enderços automaticos ai tu vai poder colocar la em baixo teu servidor dns
<marmadeoli> uso o dlink DI-524
<edenc> Ctrl-Alt-Del: ele já fez isso
<edenc> Ctrl-Alt-Del: o botão de "aplicar" está apagado por algum motivo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Tardochi, rapaz pro teu hd eu so conheço duas saidas...formatar se não der certo comprar um novo
<Tardochi> oloco
<Tardochi> para com isso,
<Tardochi> não tem um parametor pra montar com forçando o HD não aceito perder dados nem ferrando :/
<marmadeoli> edenc, no roteador, devo colocar o 8.8.8.8 em Primary DNS Adress?
<edenc> marmadeoli: sim
<edenc> Tardochi: qual erro?
<Tardochi> edenc, ele não monta
<Tardochi> depois de um pico de energia (acredito ser o erro de acpi off)
<edenc> certo, mas ele provavelmente fala alguma coisa quando não monta
<Tardochi> entro pelo livecd
<Tardochi> o sistema é ext4
<edenc> não sou muito bom nisso, mas posso arriscar
<Tardochi> eu preciso copar os dados
<Tardochi> copiar
<edenc> certo, mas eu preciso saber o erro, senão fica difícil
<Tardochi> esse o problema
<Tardochi> eu dou o comando mount ele não me da retorno de erro
<Tardochi> so que não monta
<Tardochi>  e o processo para no ps
<edenc> qual o comando que você tá usando?
<edenc> tem certeza que é o dispositivo certo, etc?
<Tardochi> mount padrão: mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt/hd
<Tardochi> fui pelo utilitário de discos
<Tardochi> ele ta dando um omando enorme aqui hehe
<Tardochi> mas não vai nem com reza
<edenc> tenta montar ele como somente leitura
<Tardochi> na verdee ele fica esperando o disco
<Tardochi> e o disco não responde...
<Tardochi> caraca não quero formatar
<Tardochi> sabe um comando pra foçar a montagem
<edenc> não, se ele não montou é porque não dá pra montar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> edenc, falei pro Tardochi dai é formatar ou ir pro lixo hauahuahaau ele ficou triste demais pra acreditar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> HD é bixo fresco, não vejo a hora de poder comprar um SSD
<edenc> SSD tem suas próprias complicações
<edenc> Tardochi: dd -if=/dev/sda5 bs=1024 | hexdump
<edenc> Tardochi: vê se sai alguma coisa daí
<Tardochi> testando
<edenc> se sair pelo menos dá pra ler
<edenc> ops
<edenc> pera
<edenc> cancela, rs
<edenc> faltou uma coisa
<edenc> dd -if=/dev/sda5 bs=1024 count=1 | hexdump
<edenc> senão vai sair o hd todo, eheh
<Tardochi> deu opção -i invalida
<Tardochi> a ta XD
<edenc> hm, peraí
<edenc> é que eu to no mac, as opções do dd são diferentes
<edenc> rapidinho
<Tardochi> ok ou um man aqui
<edenc> marmadeoli: deu certo?
<edenc> Tardochi: bah, não tem -
<edenc> Tardochi: dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=1024 count=1 | hexdump
<Tardochi> edenec rodei o comando sem o -i deu 1024 bytes copiados , unsnumeros, 20,8 mbs
<edenc> costume de colocar - nas opções
<Tardochi> entendo
<Yutaka> [16:29] <edenc> Yutaka: não precisa, se for uma imagem, não é pra ter ter permissão de execução
<Tardochi> pelo visto esta lendo
<Yutaka> eque
<Yutaka> o aplicativo so funciona se tudo estiver com 777
<Yutaka> ja tentei com 776 e nao vai
<Yutaka> pasta tmp no problem
<Yutaka> srrssr
<edenc> Tardochi: bom, pelo menos dá pra ler dele
<Yutaka> mas mmm vlw edenc
<Tardochi> vou tentar montar com somente leitura
<edenc> Yutaka: você sabe o que significam esses números?
<Giverny> pxx aula de hoje: chmod
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> permissões linux
<Giverny> :D
<Yutaka> edenc: sim
<Yutaka> no manual diz para estar 777
<marmadeoli> edenc: melhorou, mas ainda acho lento em relação ao outro SO.   o melhor dns a se colocar é este: 8.8.8.8?
<Yutaka> simples :S nao:S
<edenc> Yutaka: então joga fora esse software que você tá usando e usa outro
<Tardochi> uahuahuhaa
<edenc> se fala isso no manual nem quero imaginar como é implementado esse troço
<Yutaka> os outros nao presta lol
<edenc> eu to falando sério
<Yutaka> Folder Permissions: 777
<Yutaka> mas vou mandar tudo por ssh :D
<Yutaka> pronto :)
<edenc> Yutaka: você falou que precisava dessa permissão em arquivos de imagens
<Giverny> do que ces tão falando Yutaka
<Giverny> :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<edenc> permissões em diretórios são diferentes
<Tardochi> não sei do que tá falando, mas não seria melhor rodar o programa com permissão nobody e nogroup e mudar os arquivos para isso?
<edenc> peça direito!
<Yutaka> xiii acho que vai virar bola de net, to fora
<Giverny> D:
<Yutaka> away
<Giverny> ahuahe
<Giverny> fica quieto ae geral vou explicar permissão
<Giverny> de uma vez por todas
<Giverny> :D
<Yutaka> ... man chmod
<Giverny> permissões podem ser dadas por letras ou números
<Giverny> Yutaka não tem isso
<Giverny> que vou falar
<Giverny> ;]
<Yutaka> CHMOD(1)                          User Commands                         CHMOD(1)
<Yutaka> ah tem sim
<Giverny> r = read w = write x = execute
<edenc> s = sticky
<Yutaka> uma parte :D >>> 'man:/usr/share/man/man1/chmod.1p.gz'
<Giverny> restringindo mais pode ter: u = usuário g = grupo o = outros a = todos
<Giverny> ...
<marmadeoli> edenc: melhorou aqui, mas ainda estou achando lento. Quais os DNS melhores para colocar lá no roteador? Coloquei o 8.8.8.8
<marmadeoli> somente primário
<Yutaka> Giverny: ;)
<Yutaka> 777 é requerimento nao opção srrsrssr
<Yutaka> mas resolvido :P
<Yutaka> chega de chmod por hj
<Giverny> ...
<Yutaka> XD
<Giverny> --- = 000
<Giverny> --x = 001
<Yutaka> mmm
<Giverny> -x- = 010
<Giverny> -wx = 011
<Giverny> r-- = 100
<Giverny> r-x = 101
<Yutaka> continua, XD
<Giverny> rw- = 110
<Giverny> rwx = 111
<Giverny> de cima pra baixo em decimal isso ae corresponde do 0 ao 7
<Giverny> o 0 ou 1 que botei corresponde ao binário
<edenc> marmadeoli: aqui é rápido pra cacete
<edenc> marmadeoli: tem o 8.8.4.4
<Giverny> então se eu quiser uma permissão 777 minhas letras vão ficar como yutaka?
<Giverny> chmod rwxrwxrwx
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> simples assim
<Yutaka> sim
<Giverny> tem correria nenhuma
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> srsr
<edenc> Giverny: em octal, você quer dizer
<Yutaka> eque quando vc manda algum arquivo usando o webdave ele nao vai como 664 ou 755 simplesmente vai sem ---
<Yutaka> e o script nao consegue fazer a festa na img :S
<Giverny> edenc com isso ae dá pra fazer qualquer lpi
<Giverny> da vida
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> srsr
<edenc> Giverny: lpi?
<edenc> o que ser lpi
<edenc> ah... certificação
<edenc> blé
<edenc> não acredito em certificações
<edenc> eu mal acredito em diplomas de graduação
<Yutaka> achei um clone de uma pessoa
<Yutaka> nossa
<Yutaka> edenc vc é igual uma pessoa q eu conheço :S
<Giverny> edenc tb não acredito mas o mercado acredita
<Giverny> ehehe
<Yutaka> :( faz tempo q venho comparando vc :(
<edenc> Yutaka: essa outra pessoa deve ter bom senso :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> http://kgeek.tk/kde-configuracao-do-sistema.html
<Yutaka> :P
<edenc> Giverny: de forma irônica, o último contrato que eu peguei foi pra implementar as provas de certificação de uma empresa aí
<Yutaka> mmm vou sair rapidao, preciso comprar umas coisas
<edenc> (não posso falar qual, por conta do sigilo do contrato)
<Giverny> edenc :]
<edenc> a propósito, o melhor sysadmin que eu conheço é um ex-médico que não tem certificação nenhuma e nenhuma graduação relacionada a informátiva
<edenc> *informática
<Giverny> edenc cara até hoje não sei pq na faculdade ensinam matemática
<Giverny> ao invés de programação
<edenc> Giverny: err, porque se você não sabe matemática, você não sabe programação, por definição
<Giverny> sendo que existe a matéria lógica
<edenc> mas lógica formal é matemática
<Giverny> mas eu não concordo
<Giverny> com matemática
<Giverny> em nenhuma universidade de infor
<Giverny> é muita perda de tempo
<edenc> lógica é o próximo passo depois da teoria dos conjuntos que você aprende na oitava série
<Giverny> onde nego deveria tá programando tá aprendendo matemática
<edenc> não faz sentido nenhum não ter matemática no curso
<Giverny> faz sim edenc
<edenc> se você não quer matemática, estuda medicina
<edenc> talvez não num curso de SI
<edenc> mas ser um cientista da computação sem dominar matemática não rola
<Giverny> cara podia ter matemática uma básica
<Giverny> fora isso podia ter só em cursos tipo física computacional
<Giverny> ae sim
<edenc> e eu não acredito num programador que não sabe no mínimo álgebra linear e cálculo numérico
<Giverny> edenc nunca vi uma derivada em c
<Giverny> em toda minha vida
<Giverny> eehhe
<Giverny> isso é mais lenda do que verdade
<edenc> não se trata de mapear fórmulas pra linguagem
<edenc> se trata de entender o que você tá fazendo
<Giverny> nunca vi limite
<Giverny> integral
<Giverny> nada disso
<Giverny> máximo que vi foi fibonacci
<Giverny> assim mesmo nego brincando
<Giverny> passando tempo
<edenc> Giverny: você nunca resolveu um polinômio?
<edenc> programaticamente?
<Giverny> cara muito raro
<edenc> já trabalhou prum banco?
<edenc> num sistema financeiro qualquer?
<Giverny> claro
<edenc> se você não souber integrais/derivadas você tá fudido
<Giverny> mas ai cai mais juros
<Giverny> e contabilidade
<Giverny> matemática financeira
<Giverny> e cont
<edenc> computação gráfica, etc.
<Giverny> man no brasil quase não existe computação gráfica
<Giverny> eehhe
<edenc> porque todo mundo pensa que nem você :P
<edenc> quer jogar video-game mas não quer aprender matemática
<Giverny> se pensasse não teria matemática
<Giverny> nas faculdades
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> e teria java 12345
<Giverny> ruby 12345
<Giverny> só matéria assim
<Giverny> c 12345
<Giverny> 5 semestres
<Giverny> só disso ae
<edenc> desculpa a sinceridade, mas se você precisa de uma faculdade pra aprender C ou Ruby, você não merece um diploma de cientista
<edenc> não que um diploma signifique muita coisa
<edenc> mas aprender uma linguagem é coisa que você faz lendo um livro em 2 semanas
<Giverny> edenc nem
<edenc> e se você souber matemática, você aprende em uma
<Giverny> edenc discordo
<Giverny> matemática tá totalmente fora do contexto
<edenc> sem matemática realmente leva mais de duas semanas
<edenc> tenta aprender prolog ou haskell por exemplo
<edenc> sem matemática fica bem difícil
<Giverny> cara com matemática básica
<Giverny> tu aprende haskell
<edenc> não não aprende
<Giverny> só uma vdhl
<Giverny> e olhe lá
<Giverny> ai tu usa uma coisa mais elaborada
<edenc> nem aprende lisp, nem faz nada muito sofisticado com C
<Giverny> se não for linguagem de nível de hardware tu quase não usa edenc
<edenc> não mesmo
<edenc> haskell não operadores de adição embutidos na linguagem
<Giverny> acho que essa grade das faculdades tá ridícula
<Giverny> ;[
<edenc> você usa uma biblioteca que implementa adição, etc. como funções
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eu ja penso diferente dos dois, não devia ter nem matematica nem linguagem de programação devia ter só tecnicas paradigmas padroes e pratica muito mais pratica a gente sai da faculdade muito "cru" pro mercado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> a matematica e a linguagem o cara aprende em casa é muito facil
<edenc> e sem saber matemática você não entende algo como currying, que é um conceito fundamental pra se trabalhar com programação funcional
<Giverny> edenc cara onde você vai usar currying aqui no Brasil
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> Giverny: todo dia
<Giverny> onde?
<edenc> eu uso todo dia
<edenc> no meu trabalho
<edenc> Ctrl-Alt-Del: ok, pode até ser, mas substituir matemática por "linguagem X" é duro de engolir
<edenc> e eu sou desenvolvedor web
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> edenc, é ai pra min seria substituir seis por meia duzia =D
<Giverny> edenc ce é desenvolvedor web e usa currying
<edenc> Ctrl-Alt-Del: não, matemática é um conhecimento universal
<Giverny> ce tá é de brincadeira
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> to não
<edenc> "/usuario/listar, /usuario/criar, /usuario/autenticar" quando eu implemento algo assim, eu ganho tempo, usando currying
<edenc> tanto a nível de parse da url quanto a nível de manipulação dos dados no banco
<Giverny> edenc isso é que nem modelagem de banco
<Giverny> edenc todo mundo sabe ninguém usa
<Giverny> fica só no aprendizado
<edenc> só não usa pra implementar software de padaria
<edenc> eu aplico teoria fundamental de banco de dados, todo santo dia
<Giverny> edenc tu faz datagrama
<edenc> datagrama?
<Giverny> e modelagem
<Giverny> de todo banco
<Giverny> que voce
<Giverny> faz?
<edenc> sim, eu desenho um diagrama de entidades e relacionamentos da parte relevante que eu to implementando
<Giverny> edenc para de mentir
<Giverny> ce nem usa esse lixo
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> não estou mentindo
<edenc> e desse diagrama eu obtenho toda a ddl do banco e as consultas mais básicas, automaticamente, através de um software
<edenc> mas, você já tá sendo troll
<edenc> o que indica que é hora de eu ir assistir um filme
<edenc> flw pra vocês
<Giverny> edenc boa sorte
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> edenc ce nem mora no brasil cara
<Giverny> só pode
<Giverny> ehehe
<omelete> alguém ai usando catalyst?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> omelete, vixe por falar nisso nem to usando =D e nem vou botar o driver opensource ta se garantido tranquilo na minha amd mobility HD4250
<yro_anjos> Tenho vários pacotes deb em uma pasta  que foram baixados em outro PC, como faço para instalar um determinado software com a seleção automatica d suas dependências.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> yro_anjos, adiciona essa pasta como repositorio la nos canais de software
<omelete> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  o driver opensource é mto bom, só ñ to usando pq uso 2 monitores e com o catalyst consegui ajustar melhor aresolução
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> omelete, um...
<yro_anjos> Ctrl-Alt-Del: desculpe a minha ignorancia mais não estou sabendo fazer isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> yro_anjos, rapaz eu nunca fiz tambem não sempre prefiro baixar os mais novos da internet...mas eu acredito que tu abrindo a central de programas procura canais de software digita tua senha procura a aba outro software bota adicionar e coloca o endereço da pasta
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai depois é só apt-get update && apt-get install nome-do-programa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se não der certo grava num cd que na hora que tu colocar o cd ele ja vai te perguntar se tu quer usar o cd como fonte de programas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que eu acho que é o metodo mais pratico/facil
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> até pq eu não tenho certeza se da pra add uma pasta do pc como repositorio
<omelete> da sim
<yro_anjos> Ctrl-Alt-Del: pois estou em um outro lugar q a internet é pior q a minha em casa. Pois baixei todos os pacotes e criei um dvd, mas o PC não tem dvd só cd. Só que os programas que quero instalar não estar com as dependências satisfeitas
<yro_anjos> pois é , ainda não aŕendir add pasta não aprendir add pasta no repositório
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> yro_anjos, vixe tua situação é dificil tem um programa que faz isso que tu quer é o aptocd que pega teus pacotes e gera um cd pra tu usar em outras maquinas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas ai tu teria que voltar la onde tu baixou e criar o cd pra que essa maquina possa ler
<yro_anjos> sei disso, mas não em ond comprar cd por aqui por perto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou então tu vai ter que ficar instalando as dependencias que o computador pedir na mao
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> uma por uma
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> yro_anjos, são muitos pacotes?
<yro_anjos> são...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 50 100 200 1000?
<yro_anjos> jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> quantos mais ou menos?
<yro_anjos> não sei o certo mas são vários
<yro_anjos> pera ai
<yro_anjos> no minimo 100
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> uma opção é tu fazer assim tu vai no terminal até a pasta onde tem os pacotes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai tu roda dpkg -i --force-depends nome-de-todos-pacotes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> com isso ele vai instalar todos os pacotes que tu colocar só avisando que falta dependencia sem cancela a instalação
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e se tu tiver a dependencia na lista consequentemente ele vai acabar funcionando
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> só que vai da um trabalho da peste pra digitar o nome de todos os pacotes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se resolver fazer isso aconselho utilizar muito o tab pra ir ajudando
<yro_anjos> bommmm era uma opção que nao queria usar mais vai ser o jeitooooo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rapaz se tu não tem uma midia que teu pc consiga ler, não tem internet, não sabe como adicionar uma pasta como repositorio (nem eu)...fica dificil demais hehehehe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> yro_anjos, será que não consegue um drive externo por ai por perto não imprestado?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que leia DVD?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou então tira esse hd onde ta instalado o sistema e leva pra outra maquina que tenha leitor de dvd
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> algo assim tambem resolve
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas da praticamente tanto trabalho quanto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<ptl> português não aceita conectivo terminando frase ou com elipse
<ptl> tem que ser "mas dá praticamente tanto trabalho quanto isso"
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, mentira...pra bom entendedor meia palavra basta =D
<ptl> Não é mentira, aprenda português.
<ptl> E a palavra não está "ao meio", a frase é que está.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, então se meia palavra basta imagine meia frase?
<ptl> Non-sequitur.
<ptl> Raciocínio esquisito, hein? Se meio gole basta, então meio copo basta mais ainda?
<ptl> Não me surpreende que tenha errado o português.
<yro_anjos> Ctrl-Alt-Del: valeu!
 * phzinho espeta ptl com um canudinho :3
 * ptl arrepia
<phzinho> o ptl é atentado, liga não Ctrl-Alt-Del
<phzinho> awoudawuhd
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, nossa que comparação estupida eu nunca disse BASTA MAIS AINDA eu dei a entender que BASTA TAMBEM! até pq não tem como bastar mais ou menos...mas percebe-se desde o começo que voce não é um bom entendedor
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, de onde vem esse apelido patola?
<Guest54902> Boa tarde a todos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem sabe fazer com que na hora que eu abrir um video ele continue de onde eu parei de assistir usando vlc igual o totem faz?
<omelete> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  já procurei isso ai e nunca achei
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> omelete, =(
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> omelete, acho que vou mandar um pedido pro devteam do vlc não acredito que seja uma coisa muito dificil de implementar é só salvar o endereço do arquivo e o tempo de reprodução em algum aquivo de configuração
<omelete> tb acho q ñ seja mto complicado
<omelete> This has been requested multiple times
<omelete> tá lá no forum deles
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> omelete, ahuauahaua
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o que não responde nada sobre se eles vão fazer ou não
<ptl> tinha que ter um canal sobre musculação na freenode
<omelete> Will be implemented with the dB in 1.1 - 2009
<omelete> até agora nada
<omelete> lol
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, freenode é canal de nerd rapa ja viu nerd fazer musculação
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ptl> eu sou nerd e malho
<ptl> e tem outros aqui que malham
<VonNaturAustreVe> ptl, foda meu, tem gente que fica presa a esteriótipos.
<VonNaturAustreVe> também sou nerd e malho
<ptl> pois é!!!
<ptl> e a rede tem interesses diversos, não vejo por que não poderia ter um canal pra isso
<ptl> no momento estou procurando uma boa aplicação android pra ajudar na malhação
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, se voce malhar não é nerd é pelo menos geek =D
<ptl> pode ser, geek é basicamente o jeito não-pejorativo de dizer nerd
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, e a partir do momento que voce se diz nerd está se prendendo ao estereotipo tambem
<ptl> outro termo seria tecnófilo
<ptl> nesse caso é mais uma definição que um estereótipo. Todos temos definições de personalidade, não?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ptl, não geek é um nerd que faz atividade fisica e tem vida social
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não outra forma de dizer nerd =D
<ptl> ou isso!
<terrorista> Salve galera
<terrorista> venho humildimente pedir ajuda a vcs aqui
<terrorista> meu ubuntu 10.10 as vezes fica travado e so funciona quando teclo alguma tecla do teclado
<terrorista> alguem aqui ja passou por isso
<ptl> explique melhor. Ele trava do nada ou é quando você está executando alguma aplicação específica?
<terrorista> do nada
<terrorista> isso acontece mas quando rodo musicas ou filmes e ate quando chamo o terminal
<terrorista> mas mesmo sem fazer nada no pc ele fica travado
<terrorista> alguem poderia me dar uma luz
<terrorista> nao to afim de volta para a pirataria
<ptl> pode ser o driver de vídeo
<ptl> veja se não aparece uma mensagem em /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ptl> ou no terminal tecla 'dmesg' e use o pastebin pra gente olhar pra ti
<terrorista> covou da uma olhada pera ai
<ptl> infelizmente eu não vou poder te assistir agora, estou saindo
<terrorista> ok
<terrorista> como posso resolve a questao de drivers no ubuntu
<virtu> cambada
<virtu> e ae
<terrorista> alguem pode me da uma luz num problemas
<fcostapb> terrorista: vc fala q o mouse e teclado funcionam
<terrorista> no meu caso e um note seria o touch que para e so volta quando eu teclo alguma coisa
<terrorista> equando coloco videos ou musivas para roda ele travam mas so e fica mexendo o mouse que ele fuinciona normal
<fcostapb> terrorista: vc usa kde ou gnome como ambiente operacional
<terrorista> gnome
<terrorista> to pensando em instalar o kubuntu
<ptl> ele é menos polido que o ubuntu
 * ptl usando kubuntu
<terrorista> voces nao fazem ideia do porque desse problema
<fcostapb> terrorista: certo... eu já tive este mesmo problema com um acer
<terrorista> as vezes to no terminal e dou um comando e ele fica parado parece que travou e quando mecho no mouse ele continua a funciona normal
<fcostapb> Terrorista: mas no fim era o chipset de vídeo q estava com problemas
<terrorista> tem solução
<fcostapb> Terrorista: mas ai vc tem q avaliar o q o dmesg
<fcostapb> terrorista: pois pode ser ou outro problema
<terrorista> o que eu faço
<fcostapb> terrorista: e p se ter a razão vc tem q analisar o dmesg q fica no /var/log
<terrorista> karaka nao tem com alguem me traduzi isso
<terrorista> do no arquivo de texto dmesg
<terrorista> vale lembra que esse problema so acontece as vezes
<terrorista> alem de pode video ou chipset pode ter a ver com sistema de arquivo
<fcostapb> terrorista: ql o seu note
<terrorista> cce
<fcostapb> terrorista: modelo?
<terrorista> win bps2
<virtu> ???
<fcostapb> terrorista: na parte de baixo do seu note tem a referencia do modelo
<terrorista> esse e a referencia dele
<fcostapb> terrorista: vire seu note e na etiqueta da cce tem modelo: xxxxxxxxxx
<terrorista> notebook win bps2
<virtu> 0o
<terrorista> 705001268
<terrorista> abaixo do win bps2 tem isso e abixo disso tem o seu serial
<fcostapb> terrorista: vc colou o conteúdo do dmesg no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<terrorista> ainda nao vou fazer isso agora
<fcostapb> terrorista: e passa o link p agente aqui na sala analisar
<terrorista> blz
<fcostapb> terrorista: a controladora de vídeo é Intel® Graphic Media Acelator X4500
<terrorista> sim
<fcostapb> terrorista bem na versão 9 o compiz dava alguns pros p esta controladora
<terrorista> o compiz vem ativado no ubuntu
<fcostapb> terrorista: bem qndo seu vídeo usa ram
<fcostapb> terorrista: tudo fica pior
<terrorista> tem solução
<fcostapb> terrorista: vamos ver o dmesg
<umad> **
<umad> letis denci au http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6g-Vh4vcD0 *.*
<terrorista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563224/
<terrorista> esse o link da parada aqui
<terrorista> <fcostapb> nao quero ter que volta para a pirataria
<godu> oi. alguém sabe como descarregar (apenas) um pacote dos repositórios do Ubuntu e guardá-lo no disco sem o instalar?
<omelete> apt-get -d pacote
<omelete> pela central ñ sei como é
<fcostapb> Terrorista: bem grande vc tem pouca memoria e seu vídeo usa realmente recurso da ram...
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-06
<jesuslinux> hello
<jesuslinux> Ola
<fcostapb> <terrorista> aconselho vc ir nas preferencias de aparência, guia efeitos visuais como normal ou de preferência nenhum...
<godu> omelete: por exemplo, apt-get -d gimp. Baixa apenas esse pacote. Mas o gimp precisa do gimp-data. Esse comando não baixa o gimp-data nem dependências?
<jesuslinux> duvida interessante.. criei um pendrive bootavel no meu pendrive da multilaser e BOOM  não funciona.. o interessante qualquer outra marca funciona mas ele não boota pq????
<jesuslinux> uheuehueuhe
<terrorista> ja fiz isso
<omelete> godu,  ai eu ñ sei, da uma testada ai
<godu> omelete: obrigado
<terrorista> efeitp visual ta como nenhum
<fcostapb> <terrorista> continua travando?
<godu> omelete: você sabe para que pasta vai do download?
<terrorista> sim mas nao toda a hora
<omelete> godu,  to lembrado ñ, tentar olhar no local onde vc digitou o comando
<terrorista> trava mas quando to ouvindo musica ou vendo videos, e so funciona normal se eu fica mexendo o mouse
<fcostapb> <terrorista> cola no pastebin o conteúdo do xorg
<fcostapb> <terrorista> p agente ver se tem algo p contornar sua situação
<terrorista> onde esta essa pasta
<fcostapb> <terrorista> no /var/log/ e o arquivo é xorg.0.log
<godu> omelete: quando dou o comando dá E: Operação gimp inválida
<omelete> godu,  tenta apt-get install -d gimp
<xGrind> oq é esse -d ?
<godu> omelete: já tentei, mas assim ele quer é instalar
<omelete> -d é só fazer download e ñ instalar
<godu> omelete: você sabe qual é o comando apt-get que me diz quantos pacote estão por atualizar?
<terrorista> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563239/
<omelete> godu,  sei ñ
<omelete> qlq coisa apt-get -h ou man
<terrorista> <fcostapb>da um aolhadinha ai pra min http://paste.ubuntu.com/563239/
<godu> omelete: man apt-get?
<omelete> é
<acsg_> Bo Noite
<terrorista> alguem aqui tem um note cce
<acsg_> terrorista, tenho um mais ta quebrado
<fcostapb> <terrorista> vá no terminal e sudo Xorg -configure
<terrorista> conseguir volta para sala
<fcostapb> <terrorista> desculpa + antes para o gdm
<terrorista> o que e isso
<fcostapb> <terrorista> sudo service gdm stop
<terrorista> ok
<terrorista> tem alguma coisa a ver com atualização
<fcostapb> <terrorista> ele vai p o shell prompt
<acsg_> fcostapb, to com problema no grub. o meu netbook tinha o windows instalado, depois isntalei particionado o ubuntu 11.04. como tava travando muito, resolvi formatar a particao e instalar o 10.10. O windows nao abre mais apezar de constar na inicializacao a opcao windows xp
<Ricardo__> saiu o squeeze!!!
<Ricardo__> huhu
<terrorista> ok
<fcostapb> terrirsta, ele vai abri o xorg p edição
<ksunstorm> Boa noite
<terrorista> e o que eu faco
<fcostapb> no arquivo ache a Section "Device"  e insita esta linha Option "RenderAccel" "off"
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ricardo__, o RC né?
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> a final
<fcostapb> terrorista, salva e fecha o arquivo
<ksunstorm> Alguem ae tem radeon hd 5k series ?
<Ricardo__> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/
<fcostapb> terrorista, depois restarta o serviço sudo service gdm start
<rafaelsoaresbr> hum, então o site está desatualizado pelo menos aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> caraca, 8 DVDs?
<Ricardo__> so baixar o 1o
<Ricardo__> ne
<Ricardo__> nao precisa pegar tudo
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu pego tudo porque não tenho banda larga
<rafaelsoaresbr> oO
<Ricardo__> hm
<Ricardo__> ae ferrou
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenho os 10 DVDs amd64 e i386 do Lenny
<terrorista> <fcostapb> so um minuto vou fazer isso e ja volto
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu baixo a 10Mb/s do repositório local da universidade
<Ricardo__> vo dormir
<Ricardo__> amanha ta na mao
<Ricardo__> 6 hrs pra concluir o dvd
<rafaelsoaresbr> no site do debian ainda não foi anunciado
<Ricardo__> sim no site nao
<Ricardo__> mas o link é oficial
<Ricardo__> no site so depois vao atualizar
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou baixar lá da universidade
<rafaelsoaresbr> rapidamente por jigdo
<RanTao> o site oficial fala que o 5.0, é o stable
<rafaelsoaresbr> se já estiver disponível o jigdo, acho difícil
<Ricardo__> sim mas a info é oficial ta no twitter
<fcostapb> oi, acsg, vi a sua mensagem agoa
<Ricardo__> do debian
<fcostapb> agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> ah jém tem pelo jigdo
<rafaelsoaresbr> ja*
<Ricardo__> deixar baixando e ir dormir fui
<rafaelsoaresbr> o ruim dos DVDs é que não tem os "non-free" da vida
<ksunstorm> galera alguem com radeon hd  5770 ae?
<Ricardo__> 52 CDs ou 8 DVDs, ou ainda 2 Blu-Rays
<Ricardo__> ou 23456 disquetes
<Ricardo__> eahaehea
<RanTao> eu sempre baixo somente o 1º DVD, e na hora da instalação deixo ele baixar o resto
<rafaelsoaresbr> pra quem tem banda larga hehe, o vantagem do debian é que ele disponibiliza os DVDs para quem não tem internet
<acsg_> boa noite, to com problema no grub. o meu netbook tinha o windows instalado, depois isntalei particionado o ubuntu 11.04. como tava travando muito, resolvi formatar a particao e instalar o 10.10. O windows nao abre mais apezar de constar na inicializacao a opcao windows xp
<terrorista> <fcostapb> dei o comnado de stop e fico tudo preto
<ksunstorm> galera alguem com radeon hd  5xxx ae?
<RanTao> acho que baixar mais que 1 DVD é demais
<RanTao> daqui 1 ano, vai estar tudo obsoleto mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> RanTao, aí tem outra coisa, existe o update-DVD
<RanTao> sim mas se é para ficar baixando tudo no final das contas, qual a vantagem? ;-)
<RanTao> melhor baixar apenas o nescessário
<rafaelsoaresbr> por exemplo tem o update-DVD 5.0.6, 5.0.8 que já mês passado
<rafaelsoaresbr> RanTao, acontece que a pessoa pode baixar em local com banda larga e levar pra casa/distribuir pros amigos que não tem banda larga
<RanTao> rafaelsoaresbr, sim, neste caso sim é uma vantagem
<rafaelsoaresbr> RanTao, no meu caso em particular e no caso de outros universitários que estudem em universidades que fornecem mirrors do repositório, posso baixar as imagens iso a 10Mb/s na faculdade e levar pra casa
<RanTao> rafaelsoaresbr, já no meu caso, o primeiro DVD é sempre quase tudo que preciso, e o resto são apenas uns poucos megabits, que são facilmente baixados mesmo na minha internet modesta
<RanTao> rafaelsoaresbr, e eu não fico com outros tantos DVDs de enfeite
<rafaelsoaresbr> pena que net discada é sofrível, até pra baixar o um cd ou um openoffice da vida, imagina um DVD hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> cada nova versão do kernel que sai no repositório tem que baixar uns 100MiB+, ainda bem que o Debian demora pra jogar pacotes na Stable
<RanTao> rs, isso é verdade!
<RanTao> pessoal estou pensando em comprar um roteador 3g tp-link, alguem ai já topou com um desses para me falar se é bom?
<fcostapb> terrorista e ai
<fcostapb> deu certo
<taranto> !wget beer
<terrorista> cara fico uma tela preta e so isso
<terrorista> quando dei i comando de stop naquele negocio
<terrorista> acho que vou reiniciar
<terrorista> diz ai uma coisa
<terrorista> quando termina de fazer o que vc disse o que vai rola de diferente
<fcostapb> bem é p ñ travar
<fcostapb> olha depois q eu jantei... comecei a pesquisar nos foruns sobre o seu problema
<fcostapb> e?
<fcostapb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/pt_BR#Congelamentos/falhas%20do%20X%20com%20intel%208xx
<terrorista> encontrou algo
<fcostapb> se vc for p o final deste wiki
<terrorista> ta dando erro de url
<fcostapb> desculpa
<fcostapb> o correto é este https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/pt_BR
<fcostapb> a ultima nota sobre a versão diz "O driver -intel tem problemas com congelamentos e falhas em alguns  hardwares i8xx. Este problema é conhecido upstream porém sua solução  está ainda em desenvolvimento."
<terrorista> verdade
<fcostapb> e a solução "Por agora, para contornar o problema, utilize o driver de vídeo -vesa"
<terrorista> cmo eu faço isso
<fcostapb> abra uma janela do terminal digite -> sudo service gdm stop  em seguida -> sudo Xorg -configure , qndo o arquivo de configuração abrir na session "device" vc vai ver uma linha chamada driver
<fcostapb> terrorista
<terrorista> fala ai
<fcostapb> abra uma janela do terminal digite -> sudo service gdm stop  em seguida -> sudo Xorg -configure , qndo o arquivo de configuração abrir na session "device" vc vai ver uma linha chamada driver
<fcostapb> em seguida vc vai ver entre aspas o driver q o servidor X esta usando p sua controladora
<fcostapb> dai vc altera e salva o arquivo
<fcostapb> apaga é claro Driver          "******" e coloca Driver          "vesa"
<fcostapb> terrorista, eu espero q dê certo
<terrorista> to fazendo u  teste aqui
<terrorista> autalizei meu sistema e to verificando se vai trava se trava vou usar sua dica
<fcostapb> Andre_Gondim vê se vc consegue dar uma força aqui p o terrorista
<terrorista> Tava com saudade de usa software livre
<terrorista> ainda mas pelo espirito de companheiros que vc stem
<Yutaka> travar?
<Yutaka> qual placa?
<Yutaka> intel?
<Yutaka> lscpi | grep vga
<Yutaka> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Page closed Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<gbs> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
<Yutaka> gbs: boa noite ::: Intel Corporation Page closed Integrated Graphics
<gbs> boa noite :P
<gbs> :p
<Yutaka> so remover o compliz completo sudo apt-get remove compiz*  "|Intel® Graphic Media Acelato| = problema com gnome"
<Yutaka> depois vai aparecer erros no grafico, forçando o usuario a escolher outro sistema :~~
<Cooler_> compiz he pra fresco
<Cooler_> taca um flux seja feliz
<Yutaka> fux tambem pode ser para fresco, taca um tty e seja feliz :)
<Yutaka> tudo depende, cada um cada um :)
<Yutaka> preciso de uma super ajuda para corrigir um script, os atalhos dos aplicativos usando no gnome vai para qual local na home?
<Monarquista> home .ocultos...?!
<Yutaka> no
<Yutaka> é dentro de outras pasta
<Yutaka> q nao lembro :S
<Monarquista> sorry, pelo menos tentei.. ^^
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> Monarquista: usa qual aplicativo para irc?
<Yutaka> vc pode usar o localiza e buscar como 'aplicativo.desktop'
<Yutaka> please :S
<phzinho> Yutaka, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66821 ?
<Yutaka> o que eu faço com a pagina?
<phzinho> entra e lê? veja se é o nome da pasta que você estava perguntando.
<Yutaka> Disable recent documents
<Yutaka> no no no vc nao entendeu
<Yutaka> sabe os icones q estao no menu?
<Yutaka> pois tem uma pasta q estao eles, eles tem o nome.desktop
<Yutaka> preciso da localidade deles, e mudar o script q esta indo para pasta errada
<Yutaka> 12report
<Yutaka> preciso dar boot pelo live do ubuntu
<Yutaka> ate ja
<omelete> Yutaka,  oiou no uhsr/share?
<Yutaka> usr/share/applications
<Yutaka> achei :D
<Yutaka> isso mesmo omelete :D
<Yutaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563262/
<Yutaka> :d
<Yutaka> peregrinator_six: achei a pasta /usr/share/applications, estava confundindo com outras pasta dentro da home
<peregrinator_six> perfeito. :)
<Yutaka> :)
<peregrinator_six> era até obvio o novo do diretório, não é mesmo...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> *o nome..
<Yutaka> rrsrs
<Yutaka> versao: 1.7.1 - "John Harrison"
<Yutaka> lindo nao?
<Yutaka> finish today still :D
<peregrinator_six> lindo foi o banho que dei hoje no meu teclado, tava sujo que dava dôoooooooo... rsrsrrss
<Yutaka> rsrrssr, o meu esta precisando
<Yutaka> tambem
<Yutaka> o nome seria 1.7.1 - "Sanford Flemming" << convenhamos ele nem foi tao importante assim
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: banho de café ou lavou mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, primo, banho com água mesmo! ^^
<alanteixeira> heheeh
<alanteixeira> tem tempo q não faço isso. quando meu teclado era branco eu deixava 1 dia na agua sanitária
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, até a aderencia dele tá melhor rapaz, tava maior sujeira do caramba, vergonha... :P
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa noite moço.
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; boa man
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; luta do vitor belfort daki a poko \o
<alanteixeira> eae xGrind boa noite!!
<xGrind> alanteixeira; \o
<alanteixeira> xGrind: esse cara ainda luta?
<peregrinator_six> não tenho tv funcionando em casa, que dira canal fechado! :P
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, po...
<peregrinator_six> que pergunta é essa man...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to assistindo por site
<alanteixeira> eu nunca mais ouvi falar dele
<xGrind> só vai passa em tv por assinatura
<xGrind> alanteixeira; o cara volto com tudo fio. tomara q de um pau no anderson silva
<xGrind> muito mala
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, minha net é ráaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapidona, tipo, dial up... :P
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ta de boa man. nao ta com lag
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: caramba tu sofre hein man
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAHUS
<xGrind> qq coisa olhae
<xGrind> http://www.soccertvlive.net/watch/49046/1/watch-ufc-126-:-silva-vs-belfort.html
<Yutaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563273/
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, já ouviu essa frase demoniaca: "brasil, um ṕais de todos"...!?
<peregrinator_six> *pais..
<alanteixeira> hehehehe
<alanteixeira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Yutaka; boa noite moça
<Yutaka> HEY xGrind
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, liga não, ano que vem quando ele tiver lutando com esse cara pela 30º vez eu vejo a luta de hoje se o bufering tiver acabado aqui... :P
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSH
<xGrind> o loco hauhau
<alanteixeira> Yutaka: a linha 4 ficou gigante
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ta foda entao hein ;x
<Yutaka> ah vou corrigir faltou
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, se ele ganhar se me conta! ;)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, reposrte de vale tudo por um dia! XD
 * peregrinator_six AUSHUAHSUHAHSUH
<xGrind> kk
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: hoje minha net tá quase igual a sua 13kbps
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, quem derá eu ter uma dessa pelo mesno uma vez no ano ;X
<Yutaka> patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/563274/
<xGrind> tnc mais uma luta ;x
<peregrinator_six> *menos...
<xGrind> tenho q espera esses bosta luta antes
<peregrinator_six> Yutaka, quanto tempo as linhas do paste ubuntu ficam no server lá sem expirar...?! Saberia me responder...?!
<Yutaka> tenho ah quase 8 mes
<peregrinator_six> um, beleza! Obrigado.
<Yutaka> eu nem sabia q expiraria
<alanteixeira> Yutaka: ainda tenho q usar a barra horizontal, deve ser algum problema no site ou no  navegador?
<peregrinator_six> Yutaka, algun stiram apos 3 dias.
<peregrinator_six> *alguns..
<geekSapiens> UI!
<Yutaka> o paste mesmo alanteixeira, e tambem a forma q colei :s
<Yutaka> peregrinator_six: O.o
<alanteixeira> no http://susepaste.org/ vc define o tempo
<geekSapiens> UII!
<Yutaka> peregrinator_six: http://paste.ubuntu.com/248921/
<Yutaka> Paste from dezert at Thu, 6 Aug 2009 16:27:22 +0300
<geekSapiens> uiii!
<Yutaka> arquivo em http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/07/%23ubuntu.txt
<peregrinator_six> beleza, mas não precisava me provar não... ;)
<Yutaka> para eternidade :D
<geekSapiens> uiiii!
<geekSapiens> ui!
<geekSapiens> ui!
<Yutaka> geekSapiens: tambem é 'mui'?
<Yutaka> kakakakkaka
<alanteixeira> Yutaka: quando o ubuntu chegar a versão 50 eles limpam
<Yutaka> O.o
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, AUHSUAHSUASHA
<Yutaka> alanteixeira: serio?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<geekSapiens> Yutaka: lembra daquele carinha q tava apaixonado por vc? fez poema e tudo?
<alanteixeira> tô supondo, rsrs
<geekSapiens> ui!
<Yutaka> epa parou a graça
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, o mundo vai acabar ano que vem, não se esqueça... ;)
 * Yutaka odeia 'carinha com poema'
<geekSapiens> Yutaka: to falando sério, ele ta aqui no msn, perguntou por vc...
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<Yutaka> pong
<Yutaka> geekSapiens: bao para ele ne?
<Yutaka> /nick odidrepodnumbus
<peregrinator_six> obrigado.
<Yutaka> nossa se vc colar uma coisa rapido ele ignora
<Yutaka> bug bug
<geekSapiens> Yutaka: vou mandar sua foto de biquini pra ele ta?
<alanteixeira> ?????????????
<geekSapiens> :x
<odidrepodnumbus> alguem com kde 4.6?
<alanteixeira> odidrepodnumbus: ainda não arrisquei :-D
<odidrepodnumbus> Konversation Versão 1.3.1
<odidrepodnumbus> alguem usa pode testar iso
<odidrepodnumbus> isso
<geekSapiens> odidrepodnumbus: eiiii, a gente não ia fazer trilha juntos?
<odidrepodnumbus> >>> mas copiar e colar rapido /nick testesss
<odidrepodnumbus> ele esta ignorando, se vc copiar rapidamente
<odidrepodnumbus> O.o
<odidrepodnumbus> geekSapiens: seja feliz :-) vc fica muito com os pes juntos, solte ele ande caminhe :d
<odidrepodnumbus> :D
<geekSapiens> odidrepodnumbus: vlw ein...
<odidrepodnumbus> d nada
<geekSapiens> putz
<geekSapiens> então descartou mesmo nossos planos?
<geekSapiens> =/
<odidrepodnumbus> vou mudar o modulos do meu bnc ate
<geekSapiens> flw traidora
<odidrepodnumbus> vamos ver se demora para conectar :d
<odidrepodnumbus> geekSapiens: se toca ne
<geekSapiens> =/
<odidrepodnumbus> mmm nao foi legal 'Connecting. This may take up to 15 minutes during busy periods...'
<odidrepodnumbus> :s
<odidrepodnumbus> =/
<odidrepodnumbus> 2° teste
<OdidrepodnumbuS> no nom nao
<OdidrepodnumbuS> py+irc=chato :S
<marcos> rs
<OdidrepodnumbuS> bem, agora foi :), o modulo estava conflitando :P
<OdidrepodnumbuS>  */msg supportetemp cuiaba
<OdidrepodnumbuS> a resposta é
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Tempo para Cuiabá - MT *24°C Atual: Nublado Vento: N a 0 km/h Umidade: 89%*
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :D
<alanteixeira> http://www.quenerd.com.br/blog/storm-posts/trollando-o-dolar-10-fotos
<OdidrepodnumbuS> kakakkaka
<Alex-Musicman> q nick esquisito Yutaka
<Alex-Musicman> hehehe
<OdidrepodnumbuS> XD
<OdidrepodnumbuS> assim nao sou incomodada por novos visitantes no canal
<Alex-Musicman> eu tava vendo o
<Alex-Musicman> ops
<Alex-Musicman> eu tava vendo o Google Street View.. achei bacana
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rrssr
<Alex-Musicman> pena q minha net não da pra percorrer as ruas decentemente
<Alex-Musicman> tem q ficar esperando carregar
<Alex-Musicman> é engraçado q desde q eu botei uma placa de video off, meu Google Earth não crashou mais na hora de iniciar
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm
<OdidrepodnumbuS> epa um segundo
<OdidrepodnumbuS> pronto, visitantes
<Alex-Musicman> creio q pq a antiga não suportava 3D, então utilizava o opengl de forma 100% lerda
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, http://www.guiadohardware.net/noticias/2011-02/museu-google-street-view.html
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm
<OdidrepodnumbuS> kde 1001 utilidades :P http://imagebin.org/136353
<Alex-Musicman> sim, eu vi isso na tv
<jesuslinux> ola
<OdidrepodnumbuS> hey jesuslinux
<jesuslinux> poxa
<jesuslinux> to qrndo programa para blogar pelo ubuntu???
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nano?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nano >>> http://imagebin.org/136353
<Alex-Musicman> lol
<Alex-Musicman> esses novos nanos tão ficando massa
<Alex-Musicman> ta tipo o gedit
<Alex-Musicman> colorindo variáveis
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :~~
<OdidrepodnumbuS> jesuslinux: acredito ter, mas desconheço, nao uso e nunca usei :S
<jesuslinux> pois 'e
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Alex-Musicman: mmm
<OdidrepodnumbuS> para kde tem um
<OdidrepodnumbuS> deixa eu ver se instalou aki
<OdidrepodnumbuS> blogilo
<jesuslinux> testar
<Alex-Musicman> blogtk - GTK Weblogging client
<Alex-Musicman> será q é isso tb?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> aki é blogilo mas para kde esse ai deve ser para gnome mesmo
<peregrinator_six> eba, o Squeeze venho ao mundo! \o/
 * peregrinator_six :D
<OdidrepodnumbuS>  */google blogtk | BloGTK: An Open Source Weblog Editor http://blogtk.jayreding.com
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six, finally
<OdidrepodnumbuS> lento :(
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, :D
<OdidrepodnumbuS> peregrinator_six: :P
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, é nosso brother! :)
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, vou puxar ele e o LMDE também! XD
<Alex-Musicman> esse eu caçei no apt-cache
<Alex-Musicman> alex-desktop% apt-cache search blog
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six, ah é, tem LMDE, queria testar
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, é só cair pra denotr man! :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> eu criei varias apps :D tempo busca etc, se ffuncionar normalmente, todods que tiver um bnc aki vao usar :)
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, tá no gatilho aqui... http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
 * peregrinator_six HEAD SHOT! XD
<rafaelsoaresbr> aHUAH
<peregrinator_six> vou baixar amanhã, hoje vai tra fogo o "congestionamento"... :P
<peregrinator_six> *tá..
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110205a
<rafaelsoaresbr> hum, kde plasma, será tão bom quanto o do opensuse? :)
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, isso ai me supreendeu também ai... :O
 * peregrinator_six *surpreendeu...
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, amanhã pego o meu CD XD
<xGrind> odeio kde
<xGrind> =]
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> seu odio é minha felicidade xGrind
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, que isso rapaz, paz e amor no coração! Tolerancia é sempre mais inteligente! ;)
<xGrind> kK
<OdidrepodnumbuS> XD
<xGrind> to começando a odiar o gnome tb. ta ficando cheio de frescura kK
<OdidrepodnumbuS> riririri ai ja nao é mais minha felicidade
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tá com muito odeio em rapaz...
 * peregrinator_six com medo do xGrind... 00
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ^^
<xGrind> hauah
<xGrind> lxde tbm é estranho kK
<xGrind> é leve . mas meio fraco
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, eu odeio é sua maquina porca que não tem capacidade de rodar nem um xp decentemente sem dar pau e travar direto ai... :P
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHUSHUAHSH
<xGrind> igual eu vi um cara no canal do xubuntu dizendo q o lubuntu é 30% mais leve pq nao tem os recursos q o xubuntu tem =]
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; hauahu
<xGrind> dae tbm e' o cumulo. xp roda ate no mobo
<OdidrepodnumbuS> xGrind: qual é melhor kde gnome lxde ou isso >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpGGNA6_920&feature=player_embedded
 * OdidrepodnumbuS kkkk
<xGrind> OdidrepodnumbuS; quase trava meu pc com essa coisa
<xGrind> hauah
 * OdidrepodnumbuS kkkkk²
<peregrinator_six> GRAÇAS POR TER NET DISCADA! \o/
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHUSHUAHSUHAHS
<OdidrepodnumbuS> kakakakkaka
<jesuslinux> net discada???
<jesuslinux> kkkk
<jesuslinux> 2001 pra c'a nunca mais
<jesuslinux> uehuheue
<OdidrepodnumbuS> acabei de pegar o link aki do log da rede
<OdidrepodnumbuS> srssr
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, quando eu tiver banda larga me esquece viu...
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAH
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o xGrind se assustou :-(
<jesuslinux> putz...
<jesuslinux> usa modo texto
<jesuslinux> e o links2 como navegador
 * peregrinator_six nem vem com esses links bizarros ai, eu em... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHASHUHAUSH
<jesuslinux> fica fil'e
<jesuslinux> otimo palavra de quem sofria com um PIII 550mhz e um PII 233mhz
<OdidrepodnumbuS> jesuslinux: sim, muito bom, mas e se vc precisar abrir videos como esse? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1viHoPcVnQg&feature=related
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, ele traumatizou, vai dormir até com a mamãe hoje...
 * peregrinator_six RSRSRSRSSRSS
<OdidrepodnumbuS> srrsrssrsrsrsr
<jesuslinux> linha de comando
<OdidrepodnumbuS> XD
<jesuslinux> no braço filho
<jesuslinux> uehuheuehe
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rsrsrs
<jesuslinux> melhor baixa e depois assiste uheue
<jesuslinux> ouve
<OdidrepodnumbuS> kkkkkk
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mas
<OdidrepodnumbuS> e se for um video ruuim?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> baixa e depois se arrepende :(
<jesuslinux> puxa aquele cabinho que fica atras do pc que conect a tua linha telefonica
<jesuslinux> uheuheue
<rafaelsoaresbr> da pra fazer umas paradas muito loucas com o telnet, vcs já viram?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> 'Tiao Carreiro e Pardinho-Empreitada Perigosa ' <<< ninguem merece
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rafaelsoaresbr: mmmm nossa nem lembrava mais, mas é legal para moldem
<OdidrepodnumbuS> srsr
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ssh :D
<jesuslinux> 'Tiao Carreiro e Pardinho-Empreitada Perigosa ' <<< ninguem merece uheuheue ERA O RESTART DAQUELA 'EPOCA! UHEUEE
 * OdidrepodnumbuS kkkkk²
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rssrrs legal, olha so '192.168.2.1 -> 192.168.2.254 TCP 23'
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ssrrs
<kayros> como atualizar...o..amsn...al guem..sabe
<jesuslinux> oi
<kayros> como atualizar...o..amsn...alguem..sabe,,,dizer..
<jesuslinux> via synaptic
<jesuslinux> ou baixa pacote .deb
<jesuslinux> pesquisa versao do pacote pelo google
<kayros> complicou...rsrs
<kayros> entrei...no;..site..pq..apareceu..a..msg..aqui..dizendo;..q..tem..atualizacao;
<kayros> http://www.amsn-project.net/?lang=es
<kayros> mas..nao;..sei.qual ..esco; lher
<jesuslinux> hum...
<jesuslinux> mais alguem on?
<jesuslinux> hello
<jesuslinux> alguem ja utiliza AWN?
<jesuslinux> no ubuntu?
<jesuslinux> da muito bug?
<geekSapiens> jesuslinux: não
<jesuslinux> thanks!
<jesuslinux> :D
<deadlock> jesuslinux, tente o Docky, acho bem melhor
<jesuslinux> testei os dois
<jesuslinux> awn 'mais leve
<jesuslinux> é mais leve
<jesuslinux> :D
<deadlock> Docky rules
<jesuslinux> uheuhe
<jesuslinux> true
<jesuslinux> :d
<jesuslinux> putz
<jesuslinux> galera aqui não dorme
<jesuslinux> uheuee
<geekSapiens> docky = merda
<geekSapiens> awn = WOW!
<geekSapiens> jesuslinux: ;)
<jesuslinux> perdi a concentração aqui me enviaram um video da patricia limonge putz mulher é linda mesmo! uheueh naada haver com ubuntu sse meu cometario mas pow essa hora acho que pode uheuehue
<geekSapiens> jesuslinux: vc é evangelico?
<willianalberto> ai bem que tem criança no irc neh :D
<jesuslinux> não
<geekSapiens> willianalberto: ?
<jesuslinux> esse é meu nome
<jesuslinux> :d
<jesuslinux> uehuehuee
<geekSapiens> jesuslinux: seu nome é Jesus Linux? O_o
<jesuslinux> Jesus
<willianalberto> mal abri o chat e li esse negocio
<geekSapiens> jesuslinux: se vc for ateu isso é muito ironico
<willianalberto> meu deus
<jesuslinux> jesuslinux só no irc qnd entro desde 1996
<geekSapiens> e o cara ainda é esquizofrenico... falando sozinho ó
<willianalberto> bom vou continuar de fazer minhas coisas, perdi a concentração depois que eu li aquilo
<virtu> cambada, e ae
<Julinux> Oi
<Julinux> Alguém ai?
<virtu> eu tava aqui
<mibis> ola
<mibis> bom dia galera
<mibis> pautaconnect
<mibis> ola tem alguem ai
<willianalberto> bom dia
<mibis> e ae willianalberto
<mibis> usuario ubuntu?
<willianalberto> sim, a pouco tempo
<mibis> vc estuda programacao?
<mibis> legal
<mibis> eu tambem uso so a um ano
<mibis> cansei de tanto formatar e perde muitos arquivos
<mibis>  kkkkkkkkk
<willianalberto> kkkkk
<mibis> estuda algo
<mibis> ?
<willianalberto> vou começar programação na escola esse ano
<mibis> boa
<mibis> legal
<mibis> esse ano quero ver se estudo python
<mibis> creio ser a melhor coisa atuamente
<willianalberto> hehe
<mibis> bom pelo menos a google acredita que seje
<willianalberto> hum
<mibis> esta gostando do gnome
<willianalberto> sim, ja usei o kde algumas veses tbm
<mibis> ja pegou um virus? kkkkkkkk haushuashuahsu
<willianalberto> foi na casa de um colega meu
<willianalberto> kkkkkkkk
<mibis> a sim
<willianalberto> virus é coisa do passado agora :D
<mibis> cara e a melhor coisa atual
<mibis> ficar longe do rwuindos
<mibis> ta loco e o unico sistema capaz de fazer 2 operações ao mesmo tempo
<mibis> ele e capaz de formatar um disquete e trava o micro ao mesmo tempo
<willianalberto> kkkkkkk
<mibis> ai vc estuda oque
<willianalberto> conhece o Instituto Federal?
<mibis> ta pensado em programar q linguagem?
<mibis> sim ja ouvi fal
<willianalberto> eu estudo nela
<mibis> vai estuda hacker?
<willianalberto> aqui de sao paulo
<willianalberto> kkkkk talvez
<mibis> trabalha para os angels
<mibis> susu
<mibis> sussu
<mibis> *
<mibis> legal isso
<mibis> ter instituição que abre o leque para luz
<willianalberto> sim
<mibis> e nao segar as pessoas das possibilidades
<mibis> que existem
<willianalberto> eu ja fiz 2 palestras sobre o ubuntu la :D
<willianalberto> trouxe algumas pessoas para a salvação
<mibis> pena por aqui so se acha curços sobre java a jogos e php web
<mibis> q massa
<willianalberto> eu tava pensando em ajudar no desenvolvimento do ubuntu, mas nao sei programar :/
<willianalberto> to aprendendo a usar ainda
<mibis> eu so me peguei no gnome depois q encontrei o blender
<mibis> vc usa ele ai
<mibis> ?
<willianalberto> nao sei nem do que voce está falando :D eu uso a muito pouco tempo o ubuntu
<mibis> a so
<mibis> tipo cara blender e uma definicao hiper do pyton
<mibis> cara se vc nao conhece baixa agora
<mibis> central de programas tem a versao 2.49b
<mibis> estou usando a 2.50 mas para isso tive de instala Rwin em uma pequena parte do hd
<mibis> tipo no youtube tambem tem muitos trabalhos blender
<mibis> tipo vc aprende mexe com ele e pode acompanha o desenvolver do codigo fonte
<willianalberto> hum
<mibis> a utilização python e mais organizada que php
<mibis> e facil de programar manualmente
<mibis> nas comunidades consegui um material muito bom para inicialização
<mibis> ,/=quit
<ksunstorm> eae galera alguem ae com radeon hd 5xxx
<ksunstorm> ?
<mibis> ola
<mibis> ai alguem pode me ajuda
<mibis> meu teclado esta loco
<mibis> a letra n aparece 3 cacteres
<mibis> grrrr
<mibis> help
<Fidelix> Alguém aqui sabe como instalar o VMware no Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<willianalberto> Aconselho instalar o VirtualBox, é mais leve e facil de usar
<Fidelix> willianalberto, virtualbox não é uma opção pra mim.
<henrique> como faço para copiar um arquivo xorg.conf que está na área de trabalho para a pasta X11
<henrique> como faço para copiar um arquivo xorg.conf que está na área de trabalho para a pasta X11
<omelete> henrique,  sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<natsha> olá
<natsha> Gostaria de saber onde eu acho o link do ultimate edition2.7 10.04 para fazer download
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar?
<marmadeoli> Bom dia pessoal. Tem como instalar essa webcam no ubuntu 10.04? http://www.clone.com.br/db/detalhes_prod.asp?detalhe=10029
<mibis> e ae galera voltei
<mibis> pts mo bo sistema kkkkkkkkk
<marmadeoli> Ao dar lsusb aparece a seguinte linha ID 04fc:2001 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd . Alguém conseguiu instalar essa webcam no ubuntu 10.04?
<omelete> marmadeoli,  sabe o modelo/
<mibis> ai galera alguem me ajuda
<mibis> como obtenho as id de quem esta numa rede junto a mim
<mibis> tipo no Rwin era trancert netstat
<mibis> agora com minha mudança brusca nao peguei aidna os coman
<mibis> alguem ai ja tem algum progm de teste de vulnaberidade das portas do micro
<mibis> se alguem souber me help pls
<mibis> volto jajaj
 * home ♫ ♫ d(O.O)b ♫ ♫ Ducnam - Vocal Essence 10 - Digital Imported FM
<marcos> como  mudar  a cor da letra do menu  no  amsn?
<home> marcos: na janela do amsn, onde vc escreve
<home> deve ter T F
<home> clique em cima de F
<home> escolha fonte a cor
<marcos> to  dizendo  o menu  inicial
<home> ?
<marcos> fui em  preferencias  e  la  nao tem  tbm
<home> naum peguei
<marcos> as  opçoes  onde  clicar  pra  sair, e  outras  opcoes
<marcos> o  menu  do amsn
<home> marcos: veja isso => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kSidjlWkRk
<home> isso deve te ajudar
<marcos> ta  blz
<marcos> home  nao  ajudou  nada  o video
<home> hum
<marcos> é  onde  ta  escrito  conta
<home> ali tu naum muda, acho
<marcos> pois  é
<home> c quer personalizar o nome seu que eh visualizado
<home> vc quer mudar onde as pessoas veem seu nick, eh isso?
<home> ai tu precisa de conhecimentos avancados pra mudar
<marcos> so  mudar  a  cor
<marcos> eu  coloquei  um  skin
<marcos> e  ficou tudo  preto
<marcos> so  quero mudar  a  letra pra  facilitar
<home> marcos: siga um tutorial de qualidade => http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/amsn-97b.html
<marcos> ta  bem
<Stylles> ai
<Stylles> alguém manja de ftp
<terrorista> salve galera
<terrorista> salve galera
<terrorista> fim de semana chuvoso em manaus
<terrorista> alguem de manaus aqui
<castro> como posso entra em outro canal
<phzinho> castro, /join #nome_do_canal
<castro> <phzinho>obrigado
<phzinho> por nad
<bezao> meu ubuntu fala que nao conseguiu subir o eth0, and eu faco dhclient ele sobe o eth1 com ip local correto, mas nao consigo pingar nada! to rodando o ubuntu dentro de uma vbox configurado em bridge!
<evandro> Boa tarde
<castro> Boa tarde
<evandro> extrai um link de um arquivo texto e gostaria de usa-lo com o comando wget para download, tem idéia de como faço?
<marmadeoli> Boa tarde pessoal, estou tentando instalar minha tablet bamboo pen no ubuntu 10.04, seguindo os passos do tutorial encontrado em http://narixx.com/blog/2010/05/29/dica-instalando-uma-tablet-wacom-bamboo-pen-ctl460-no-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/ mas sempre dá uma mensagem de erro. Acusa a falta de um pacote Xrandx cujo não é encontrado pelo synaptic.
<evandro> na verdade eu usei o grep, extrai o link e com o sed eu acrescentei wget antes do link
<evandro> mas isso me dá uma saída no monitor e eu queria mesmo era baixar o arquivo do link
<evandro> alguma idéia?
<marmadeoli> aguém aí com mais experiência poderia me dar uma força?
<rafaelsoaresbr> evandro, tem interface gráfica, usa o d4x que extrai e baixa os links
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, boa tarde. :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six, boa tarde
<evandro> marlop, digite sudo apt-get install xrandx no terminal
<marmadeoli> alguém aí já conseguiu instalar a bamboo pen no 10.04?
<evandro> rafaelsoaresbr, agradeço, mas estou estudando e gostaria de uma solução em  linha de texto
<evandro> rafaelsoaresbr, estou instalando o d4x para verificar, obrigado
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, o xrandr está presente no pacote: x11-xserver-utils
<marmadeoli> ok, acontece que ele está instalado aqui. Mas não é reconhecido pelo procedimento de instalação da bamboo
<marmadeoli> rafaelsoaresbr: Se não for pedir muito verifica a saída aqui: http://pastebin.com/sxabaAqB
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, beleza, o pacote xserver-xorg-input-wacom está instalado?
<marmadeoli> sim
<marmadeoli> rafaelsoaresbr: sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, pelo paste o módulo wacom.ko criado está em: /home/marcelo/Área de Trabalho/wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30 : Verifica isso aí
<Stylles> alguem sabe adicionar um usuario o vsftp?
<marmadeoli> rafaelsoaresbr: só existe isso: Makefile  Makefile.in  wacom.h  wacom_sys.c  wacom_wac.c  wacom_wac.h
<marmadeoli> rafaelsoaresbr: alguma sugestão?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, putz fiquei sem idéia, você instalou mesmo o pacote build-essential? se sim tenta reiniciar o pc e tentar de novo
<marmadeoli> então, já fiz isso
<marmadeoli> cara, observa no final do pastebin a mensagem de erro que dá lá... eu não entendi muito, mas será que tem alguma pista?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, NOTE: the X driver in this package only supports Xorg servers older than 1.7.
<rafaelsoaresbr> sua versão do Xorg é mais recente, é o que diz lá
<marmadeoli> tem como por uma menos recente?
<rafaelsoaresbr> lá ele sugere que você use o driver fornecido pelo pacote xf86-input-wacom (xserver-xorg-input-wacom?)
<marmadeoli> meu xorg é 1.7.6
<marmadeoli> rafaelsoaresbr: veja: http://pastebin.com/dXryErNx  tentei instalar uma versão mais nova do pacote mas ao dar ./configure ele acusa o seguinte erro. Só que o pacote que contem xrandx que você falou está instalado
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, o que acontece quando você conecta o dispositivo? verifica no Visualizador de Logs
<rafaelsoaresbr> marmadeoli, é, o pacote xrandr não existe no ubuntu, talvez ele considere outra distro linux  que tenho esse pacote ou uma versão antiga do ubuntu
<bezao> meu ubuntu fala que nao conseguiu subir o eth0, and eu faco dhclient ele sobe o eth1 com ip local correto, mas nao consigo pingar nada! to rodando o ubuntu dentro de uma vbox configurado em bridge!
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<marmadeoli> Estou tentando fazer um ./configure em um arquivo mas sempre aparece o seguinte erro no final o rule to make target `de'
<marmadeoli> alguém tem idéia do que é isso? Já bisbilhotei no google mas nada resolve o caso
<MarceloVaz> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, Boa tarde.
<MarceloVaz> firme na paçoca?
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, que aquilo lá que vc mandou...?!
 * peregrinator_six 00
<godu> oi. como é que eu posso aumentar a minha privacidade na internet?
<MarceloVaz> seu vizinho sabe cada pessoa q entra e sai da sua casa, possivelmente saiba até os nomes
<MarceloVaz> na internet n poderia ser diferente
 * peregrinator_six 0o
<MarceloVaz> privacidade ?? :D
<godu> eu não tenho vixinhos heheh
<godu> por exemplo, fazer downlaods e ser dificil de me achar. acho que o que quero é esconder meu IP
 * peregrinator_six *vizinhos...
<MarceloVaz> faça downloads ora
<MarceloVaz> ninguem vai preso no brasil por causa de download ilegal
<MarceloVaz> a não ser q vc seja pedófilo
<MarceloVaz> =x
<godu> mas eu não estou no brasil
<ptl> está onde?
<ptl> portugal
<godu> em portugal
 * peregrinator_six ...
<ptl> protocolos de anonimização como tor não são propícios para downloads grandes, pois eles tornam tudo bem mais lento.
<MarceloVaz> é vero
<godu> à algum tempo li uma noticia que 1000 pessoas iam a julgamento em janeiro por fazerem download ilegal
<MarceloVaz> proxy mal dá pra navegar... download esqueça
<godu> mas podem-me explicar o que é proxy e esse tor?
<MarceloVaz> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy
<ptl> não é má vontade, mas eu não sei explicar direito o que é um proxy. Melhor ver a entrada na wikipedia. O mesmo para o tor. Não sei explicar em termos não-técnicos.
<MarceloVaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29
<ptl> Isso. :)
<ptl> por falar em Tor, o filme Thor já saiu?
<godu> pelo que percebi disso, o proxy é um servidor que um utilizador pode-se ligar para aceder à internet.
<phzinho> godu, o tor é uma forma de conexão, de forme bem simplificada é uma máscara para sua conexão
<phzinho> como se você se conectasse em um IP e por este IP você acessaria outros locais, assim seu IP estaria "escondido"
<godu> em vez de o utilizador ligar diretamente à internet, liga-se primeiro ao proxy e o proxy liga-se à internet e envia a informação para o utilizar. é assim que funciona?
<phzinho> sim
<MarceloVaz> sim godu , as requisições saem em "nome" do proxy
<phzinho> você -> internet -> tor -> destinatário
<godu> por isso é mais demorado
<phzinho> então o destinatário vê os dados do TOR e não os seus =)
<ptl> na verdade essa descrição é mais adequada a proxies
<ptl> o tor é mais complicado, em que ele implementa isso de forma criptografada e distribuída em estilo peer-to-peer
<godu> houve uma altura em que eu tinha acesso à internet no meu computador através do computador da minha mãe. o computador de minha mãe estava a desempenhar o papel de proxy?
<MarceloVaz> não
<MarceloVaz> se forem downloads http, usa o http://sitesurf.net
<MarceloVaz> =)
<godu> MarceloVaz: e se forem downloads bittorrent?
<MarceloVaz> ai com proxy ou usando o tor
<MarceloVaz> http://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/GC18/Governo/Ministerios/MC/Notas/Pages/20101222_MC_Com_Pirataria.aspx
<MarceloVaz> é em portugal vai acabar a farra
<natsha> boa tarde
<MarceloVaz> godu nao sabia q estavam apertando tanto o cerco assim nos paises europeus
<MarceloVaz> estava lendo outras materias... frança é outro pais que esta combatendo tbem, e ja tem inumeros casos de prisões
<MarceloVaz> acreditava que ainda era tudo projeto...
<godu> eu não estou muito dentro do assunto, mas portugal tem sido um pouco poupado em relação a outro países como a frança
<godu> acho que a frança está mesmo a apertar
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> mas isso n tem cabimento
<MarceloVaz> não é assim q se combate a pirataria
<godu> então como é?
<MarceloVaz> o governo se faz de salame, e fica com a parte boa de "ajudar" a industria fonografica
<MarceloVaz> acesso a dados de todos os usuários de brinde para eles
<MarceloVaz> quebra de privacidade na cara dura, espero que no brasil nunca passe uma M como essa
<MarceloVaz> se é pra combater a pirataria, deem incentivo e baixem os impostos sobre o produto final.. e invistam em tecnologia para dificultar ou bloquear as copias de conteudo das midias
 * peregrinator_six brasil é corrupto e adora imitar lixo estra-territorial...
<MarceloVaz> espero que isso nao seja copiado
 * peregrinator_six tudo vai depender do animo da senhora dona corrupção...
<godu> eu sou paranóico, por isso é que decidi procurar maneira de me esconder
<MarceloVaz> godu o certo seria não usufruir mais no seu caso
<peregrinator_six> sé é errado não faça..
 * peregrinator_six ou então arque com a devidas consequencias...
<MarceloVaz> correto
<godu> T_T
<MarceloVaz> depois tem q assumir =P
<MarceloVaz> eu não nego que faço download adoidado
<MarceloVaz> mas quando gosto muito do cd, ou do game acabo comprando o original
<godu> há uma coisa no ubuntu que está em Sistema → Preferências → Proxy de Rede que talvez me seja útil
<MarceloVaz> o piratex serve mais pra test drive =P
<MarceloVaz> jesuslinux
<MarceloVaz> :D
<dAnIeLLL> a
<MarceloVaz> alguem recomenda um soft pra edição de pdfs ?
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, Man
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, tu usa o home criptografado? ou ja usou?
<MarceloVaz> salve jesuslinux
<MarceloVaz> legal o inkscape "edita"
<MarceloVaz> porem, o que ja tem no pdf, nao tem como mecher
<fxd> MarceloVaz,  pdfedit, já testou?
<MarceloVaz> fxd nao
<MarceloVaz> vou ver este
<MarceloVaz> fxd
<MarceloVaz> n tem win32 =/
<MarceloVaz> cygwin vai ser muita mão eiuheoiuhuioe
<fxd> win32?
<MarceloVaz> sim, preciso pra windows
<fxd> foxit pdf editor
<MarceloVaz> free ?
<fxd> ñ
<fxd> procura um cracked
<MarceloVaz> http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/editor/price_support.htm
<MarceloVaz> quase o preço da licença por volume da adobe
<virtu> e ai cambada
<MarceloVaz> coeh
<virtu> time de merda...
<virtu> perdeu =/
<mibis> ola
<MarceloVaz> q timeteu?
 * virtu pensando...
<virtu> =P
<mibis> omesmo que atimeteu
<MarceloVaz> iuhouhouihouihoiuhoiu
<mibis> kkk
<virtu> valeu mibis
<virtu> =P
<mibis> sussu
<mibis> ai
<virtu> agora 20h30 superbowl
<mibis> alguem aqui estuda python
<virtu> nopz
<virtu> MarceloVaz: fiz mais uns videos la com o piano...
<virtu> dessa vez com uma webcam decente
<MarceloVaz> manda link ae
<MarceloVaz> :D
<marmadeoli> pessoal boa noite. Estou tentando instalar minha webcam no ubuntu 10.04. É uma clone 1.3Mpx e está listada no lsusb como Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04fc:2001 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd . Alguém tem alguma idéia de como fazer? Já procurei informações no google, mas em vão.
<mibis> hummmm
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit
<mibis> olha eu testei a pouco um programa da ubuntu mesmo q reconheceu boa parte dos drives de video
<virtu> marmadeoli: chegou tua salvação: jesuslinux
<mibis> deixa eu rever o nome aqui
<mibis> so uns instanta
<mibis> kkk
<mibis> instante
<virtu> mibis: este é pra ser o normal... plugou reconheceu
<mibis> na real nao
<mibis> tipo
<marmadeoli> virtu: por pouco não é jesusluz
<mibis> pluga e testa drive por drive q ele te oferece
<mibis> por aver tantos tipos de cam diferente
<mibis> ta meio cruel achar um q acha tudo
<virtu> meu problema com linux é edição de video =/
<mibis> cara oia q facil abre ai o gerenciador de programas escreve cam
<mibis> esta disponivel
<mibis> para instalação original
<mibis> camorama
<mibis> esse é o nome
<mibis> virtu
<virtu> fale
<virtu> Killswitch Engage - My Curse... sonzera massa
<mibis> mas vc ja instalou algum editor
<virtu> nao conhecia a banda
<mibis> ou problema com edição mesmo
<virtu> mibis: cara... instalei sim... tentei brincar com vários deles... mas o problema era em editar...
<virtu> cortar som, cortar imagem
<mibis> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bom
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa tarde
<virtu> infelizmente o Windows Movie Maker é muito mais tranquilo a edição simples dele
<virtu> mas em breve deve ter algo melhor pra lnx
<murielgodoi> ola a todos, alguém tb esta enfrentando problemas para acessar o msn pelo Empathy?
<mibis> ai o open shot e bem facim
<virtu> da uma olhada
<mibis> ai pega o amsn e otimo estou usando tem um moonete de plugn = o msn Rwin
<murielgodoi> mibis: pelo Empathy?
<mibis> alguem aqui estuda Python ou esta iniciando pra troca umas ideias
<MarceloVaz> virtu ta bala =)
<virtu> MarceloVaz: camerazinha hd5000 que comprei usada
<virtu> deu 60R$
<MarceloVaz> =D
<MarceloVaz> tava vendo mais cedo um video de um cara
<MarceloVaz> piano.. deixa eu ver nos visitados aqui
<virtu> MarceloVaz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1xqO5Ycses este aqui eu to tentanto bolar algo parecido com este
<virtu> blz
<MarceloVaz> achei
<MarceloVaz> curte ai, muito bom o kra
<MarceloVaz> http://www.youtube.com/user/BrasilianMusician#p/u/3/teSw98LjtWM
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> aham
<virtu> cara foda
<MarceloVaz> virtu tipo esse como?
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1xqO5Ycses ??
<virtu> este
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> tipo, misturar imagem do software, e talz ao teu video ?
<virtu> tipo o som do cara
<virtu> mistura alguns timbres e etc
<virtu> consigo fazer isto com 2 apenas
<virtu> sem ter que editar
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<MarceloVaz> virtu nao sei se tu conhece
<MarceloVaz> é outro cara q acompanho os videos
<MarceloVaz> http://www.youtube.com/user/craigfliss
<MarceloVaz> =D
<virtu> ja vi um video deste cara ai...
<mibis> alguem tem ai uma dica de bom filme que esta rolando pra acisti
<mibis> estou meio entediad
<mibis> kkkkkk
<virtu> o MarceloVaz
<virtu> viaja neste som http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na1mLpjxmYY
<MarceloVaz> virtu ele tem uma versão da ian van dahl foda demais ali
<virtu> é... com um workstation daqueles e tempo... ´da pra criar umas coisas massa
<marmadeoli> virtu: bacana seus videos.
<virtu> marmadeoli: valeu cara... =) aos poucos vou melhorando
<virtu> MarceloVaz: o saco é que nao tenho muita paciencia para aprender a editar musica e etc... senao montaria algumas linhas de trance e etc
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<Paulo_Carvalho> usa o lmms pra editar música
<mibis> ai eu tambem tenho um video no youtube
<mibis> minha banda
<mibis> querem ver?
<mibis> é uma musica que eu fiz
<Paulo_Carvalho> tem uma palestra sobre produção de música com software livre que rolou no campus party no youtube
<Paulo_Carvalho> foda
<MarceloVaz> virtu ja tinha visto o video
<MarceloVaz> ja viu aquele do ultra deep field ?
<virtu> é uma viagem mesmo este som
<virtu> nao me lembro, manda o link
<mibis> :( vixi acc zero
<mibis> que ma acept
<MarceloVaz> virtu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYZNTsFTZ5w , este chapa :D
<mibis> ai galera
<mibis> olha o meu filme tambem
<mibis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA0lutKoXtg
<mibis> musiquinha bem rilex
<mibis> essa ai é minha banda
<mibis> The Way
<mibis> deixa um come la
<mibis> kkkk
<mibis> vamo la ele inicia rilex  e um rock progrecivo
<mibis> e ve se nao julguem so pelo inicio tem que ver ate o final
<mibis> sou o baixista
<mibis> o vocalista é o baterista
<mibis> vixi ficou todo mundo calado
<mibis> caraca
<mibis> ta tao ruim assim
<mibis> vixi
<virtu> MarceloVaz: viagem o video
<mibis> bom vo nessa
<mibis> de minha hora
<mibis> inte pode fala mau agora
<mibis> kkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> mibis po isso é emo
<MarceloVaz> =x
<virtu> hehhe
<virtu> eu to tentando tirar uma musica do dream theater
<virtu> mas sem muito tempo pra treinar.... dai complica
<MarceloVaz> dream é massa :D
<MarceloVaz> tenho um amigo batera
<MarceloVaz> q é vidrado neles, toca pra cacete o cara
<MarceloVaz> ao vivo, até hoje foi o melhor batera q ja vi tocar
<MarceloVaz> mora aki perto virtu , passando o opnião ali
<virtu> tche.. tem um cara que toca batera ali na andré da rocha esquina com lima e fernando
<virtu> sempre escuto um cara praticando
<virtu> mas o mais bacana cara...
<virtu> é que colocaram um subway na republica
<virtu> =)
<MarceloVaz> dos lanches ?
<virtu> é
<MarceloVaz> nunca comi esse trem :D
<virtu> trem bão
<dAnIeLLL> hahahahua
<MarceloVaz> to viciado na cia da picanha
<MarceloVaz> putz, 12 conto, como igual a um porco
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> onde fica isto?
<MarceloVaz> na esquina da perimetral
<MarceloVaz> com a lima
<MarceloVaz> veio, sem noção, é muito bom
<virtu> onde? ali tem o mr. magoo
<MarceloVaz> melhor carne q ja comi, saladão de maionese e batata pra companhar
<MarceloVaz> mais pra frente do magoo, no meio da quadra
<virtu> ahh
<MarceloVaz> diagonal com aquele trem dos pasteis, q fica na esquina
<virtu> antes do cavanhas?
<MarceloVaz> passa o cavanhas
<MarceloVaz> na outra quadra
<virtu> uma hora vou la
<virtu> acho que sei onde que é
<virtu> pois hoje fui almoçar no corcovado e tava fechado =/
<kaian> alguem me ajuda a corrigir isso W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_pidgin-developers_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<virtu> dai fui num da lima
<kaian> W: Você terá que executar apt-get update para corrigir estes problemas
<virtu> apt-get update?
<MarceloVaz> kaian tem linha repetida no arquivo
<MarceloVaz> revisa e remove
<MarceloVaz> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaian> a ppa do pidgin q se repete direto
<MarceloVaz> virtu aki na lima tem uns negocio morte lenta
<MarceloVaz> ruim pra burro as comidas
<MarceloVaz> =x
<virtu> pois é
<geekSapiens> ui!
<MarceloVaz> tinha q abrir um trianon de novo pelo centro
<MarceloVaz> ir la na protasio pra comer é foda
<virtu> muito bom
<virtu> eu curto um na esquina da esp. santo com a demetrio cara
<MarceloVaz> onde fica isso?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<virtu> sabe a espirito santo?
<MarceloVaz> nops
<virtu> rua que desce a catedral
<MarceloVaz> hmmm
<virtu> vem pela fernando machado, cruza a borges
<virtu> a proxima esquina é da esp santo
<virtu> dai desce pra demetrio
<virtu> e feito
<MarceloVaz> tem trianon ali ?
<virtu> nao
<virtu> mas um melhor que trianon
<virtu> eu acho
<MarceloVaz> bauruzão tbem ?
<virtu> aham
<virtu> muito bom
<virtu> vale a pena provar
<MarceloVaz> qual o nome do lugar:?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> Bauru e Cia eu acho
<virtu> deixa confirmar
<virtu> http://maps.google.com.br/maps/place?um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=bauru+e+cia+porto+alegre&fb=1&gl=br&hq=bauru+e+cia&hnear=Porto+Alegre+-+RS&cid=11742452835192394074
<virtu> ele mesmo
<MarceloVaz> massa
<MarceloVaz> se pa, essa semana cruzo ali
<MarceloVaz> senão vo enjoar da picanha
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> aham
<MarceloVaz> comi num restaurante legalzin ontem
<MarceloVaz> n conhecia... tauta .. ali na rua da praia
<MarceloVaz> uma quadra depois do correio do povo
<virtu> perto de onde?
<MarceloVaz> sobremesa liberada
<MarceloVaz> comi pudim de prato
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> trocou o prato dai... deixou um vazio e pegou o outro
<MarceloVaz> boa a comida.. 18 pila, copão de suco de abacaxi na hora
<MarceloVaz> sim, com outro prato :D
<virtu> normalmente eu vou num oriental nos sabados
<virtu> la na cel vicente
<virtu> ou no Ola na borges
<MarceloVaz> ja ouvi falar
<MarceloVaz> q tal o rango ?
<virtu> vale a pena
<virtu> no Ola é bom cara
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<MarceloVaz> virtu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vwlJ2WGf00&feature=related
<MarceloVaz> bala
<MarceloVaz> giorgio moroder é imortal :D
<revberaldo> hey, estou tendo um problema com uma antiga Geforce2 MX. Eu instalei o driver nvidia-96. Quando mando o xorg carregar o módulo nvidia, a tela fica toda estranha (http://devio.us/~rberado/nvidia.png). Se eu carrego o módulo nv, tudo corre bem, mas o glx não é carregado, então não posso rodar o compiz.
<revberaldo> estou usando o ubuntu maverick com tudo atualizado.
<phzinho> revberaldo, http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Instalando_driver_NVIDIA
<phzinho> veja se ti ajuda
<revberaldo> phzinho, vou dar uma olhada
<revberaldo> phzinho, vou instalar os drivers do site da nvidia, então, e ver o que dá. Obrigado!
<phzinho> :) revberaldo por nada
<revberaldo> phzinho, o último driver oficial se saiu pior ainda hahaha
<revberaldo> phzinho, o computador travou e nem o sysreq funcionou
<marmadeoli> Boa noite pessoal. Fuçando aqui no Ubuntu findei por retirar um ícone cujo muito gostava da área de notificação. Como coloco ele de volta?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-30
<Monarquista> Kazenin: o.o
<sioux_> alguem já teve contato com a ferramenta Expresso Livre?
<L88os> alguém ai sabe usar o moodle?
<rmsraph> alguém aí não gosta do unity ou gnome3???
<licensed> rmsraph, eu, porque?
<rmsraph> licensed, vc ainda usa gnome2?
<licensed> rmsraph, uso kde
<rmsraph> ahh sim...
<rmsraph> eu não gosto muito do kde
<licensed> rmsraph, pq pow? nao entendi ainda
<licensed> rmsraph, vc quer saber o que usar é?
<rmsraph> eu não gosto do unity e parece que o gnome3 do ubuntu não ta legal
<licensed> rmsraph, eu odeio o unity.. o gnome3 acho que da pra se acostumar, porem só quando evoluir mais
<licensed> rmsraph, sempre usei kde no desk.. daí to usando no note tambem
<rmsraph> aí eu pensei em instalar o fedora... a vez que eu usei ele o gnome3 até que tava legal...
<rmsraph> mas eu gosto muito do 2
<rmsraph> por enquanto eu uso o debian...
<rmsraph> não sei se continuo... deu um aperto no coração querer remover ele... =D
<Celsinho> licensed,
<Celsinho> top top
<Celsinho> ;)
<licensed> Celsinho, fala nyny =D
<rmsraph> outra coisa tbm é o firefox... eu gostei da nova barra dele com um botão... mas não linux não fica muito bom...
<rmsraph> não sei se no kde possui algum suporte
<rmsraph> =d
<rmsraph> =D
<rmsraph> licensed, ??
<licensed> rmsraph, eu nao sei pq.. no meu notebook esta como voce falou, mas no desk ainda esta no modo antigo com os menus todos.. e ambos estao atualizados
<rmsraph> uhmmm... agora nas férias eu to usando o windows pra jogar, mas quando a facu começar eu vou ficar mais no linux mesmo... espero que ou o gnome3 melhora ou mantém o gnome2
<Celsinho> licensed,
<Celsinho> :)~
<Celsinho> que saco viu, aqui no ubuntu 11.10 nao funciona minha webcam!
<Celsinho> :/
<licensed> rmsraph, como voce gosta de jogo, esse post pode lhe interessar http://ualinux.com/en/download/category/6-gamepack
<licensed> Celsinho, em nenhum programa? testou no cheese?
<Celsinho> sim sim,
<Celsinho> falo no msn,
<Celsinho> etc...
<Celsinho> fiz o teste na paginas de webchat que tem opcao pra webcam
<Celsinho> nao funfa
<Celsinho> ;/
<licensed> Celsinho, se no cheese nao pega.. huum
<licensed> Celsinho, nao eh o atalho do notebook que ta desligada n?
<Celsinho> como assim
<Celsinho> no cheese pega sim!
<licensed> Celsinho, =P
<licensed> Celsinho, msn nao pega por causa da m$
<licensed> que mudou os protocolo
<Celsinho> aaaaaaaa entendi
<Celsinho> ai ai ai ai ai que vida em
<Celsinho> entaooo ninguem que usa linux, nao consegue mais usar web no msn
<illuminarch> mas calma povo, em pauta a microsoft vai leberar o novo protocolo que vai sair junto com o windows 8
<illuminarch> *liberar
<Celsinho> sera illuminarch ?
<illuminarch> Celsinho, sim, nao sei se vc esta sabendo, mas ela tornou-se até mesmo integrante dos desenvolvedores do kernel do linux
<Celsinho> nossa que bacana!
<Celsinho> qual dist voce esta usando?
<illuminarch> Celsinho, arch
<Celsinho> adobe flash plugin 10 , esta la usar esta fonte
<Celsinho> que que muda?
<illuminarch> nao entendi a pergunta
<illuminarch> Celsinho ?
<Celsinho> cenTral de programas do ubuntu
<Celsinho> eu digitei la adobe
<illuminarch> poe apenas flash plugin
<illuminarch> que certamente vai resultar em algo
<Celsinho> apareceu o plugin do adobe flash que e do mozilla
<Celsinho> ai em cima tem o adobe flash plugin 10
<Celsinho> que nao esta instalado
<Celsinho> ai ao invez de ter la, instalar, tem la usar esta fonte
<illuminarch> Celsinho, de uma lida em http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-mp3-flash-java
<illuminarch> Celsinho, aqui somente instalei o plugin e esta funcionando no opera/cromium
<illuminarch> alem do firefox
<xGrind> illuminarch; meu gimp ficou louco o.O
<xGrind> gimp e thunar
<licensed> Celsinho, ow
<licensed> Celsinho, to bebo de sono aqui me lembra como faco link simbolico ln -s
<licensed> quero que o /mnt/sdcard aponte pro /mnt/sdcard/external_sd
<licensed> tem como saber qual a verdadeira pasta de um link simbolico?
<illuminarch> xGrind oxi
<illuminarch> tu fez alguma instalacao de plugins adicionais ?
<illuminarch> me manda um print :)
<xGrind> tirei o gimp, instalei de novo e deu na mesma coisa. agora tirei  o thunar e vo por de novo pra ver
<rmsraph> licensed, tem quase ou mais de 20gb
<licensed> rmsraph, ta falando de que
<rmsraph> licensed, dos jogos.... iaushiuahsiahsiuha =D meio atrasado...
<licensed> ah sim
<licensed> muita coisa hein
<licensed> da pra brincar bastante
<rmsraph> vc sabe que tipo de jogos tem lá?
<licensed> sei nao rmsraph
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ;***
<darouca> Boa tarde pessoal, tudo certo? Meu Ubuntu 11.10 não está hibernando... Alguém conhece alguma solução?
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguem sabe usar o moodle?
<sistematico> Boa tarde!
<L88os1> alguém ai conhece algum IRC sobre linguagem C
<L88os1> ??
<sistematico> L88os1: Ué! #c
<sistematico> L88os1: O nome do canal é bem curioso :)
<L88os1> é brasileiro?
<sistematico> L88os1: Não, a Freenode não é brasileira, a maioria dos canais sem o sufixo -br dificilmente serão brasileiros.
<sistematico> L88os1: Em contrapartida, milagrosamente o canal #c-br é! :D
<sistematico> L88os1: Se você escrever /list *termo* serão pesquisados todos os canais contendo o termo.
<L88os1> valeu
<L88os1> você sabe programar em C?
<sistematico> L88os1: Muito pouco, eu li o livro C: Completo e Total, mas não assimilei(ainda) o conceito.
<L88os1> sistematico: mas poderia me tirar umas duvidas basicas?
<sistematico> Fazem muito anos tambem, e eu não pratiquei muito.
<sistematico> L88os1: Lá no #c-br porque aqui é offtopic.
<sistematico> L88os1: Se eu souber ajudar eu ajudo.
<L88os1> sistematico: quais os programas basicos que preciso ter instalado.
<L88os1> ?
<sistematico> L88os1: No Linux o GCC ou CC somente.
<sistematico> L88os1: Eu acho.
<sistematico> L88os1: gcc programa.c -o programa
<sistematico> L88os1: Isso é o básico do básico pra compilar um programa em C.
<L88os1> sistematico: eu posso escrever o programa pelo gedit ai compilo pelo gcc. é isso?
<sistematico> L88os1: Sim.
<sistematico> L88os1: Te recomendo o Geany para modo gráfico e nano ou vim para modo texto, mas o gEdit deve funcionar perfeitamente.
<L88os1> mudando um pouco de assunto, você sabe como funciona o moodle?
<sistematico> L88os1: O Geany inclusive já vem com um modelo bem básico para começar seus programas em C.
<sistematico> L88os1: Não lembro bem, ao que me parece é um CMS, certo?
<sistematico> Escolar, Universitário ou algo assim.
<L88os1> estou instalando o Geany.
<L88os1> sistematico: valeu, vou estudar um pouco de C, tem algum livro que você me recomenda?
<sistematico> L88os1: C: Completo e Total, é um pouco antigo, mas ainda ajuda bastante.
<sistematico> L88os1: E os tutoriais pela NET mesmo, ajuda bastante, pesquise no Google que achará muita documentação sobre o assunto.
<L88os1> eu tenho alguns no computador, mas as vezes fico um pouco confuso com antas opções, e também acredito que livros seriam mas aconselhados,ou não?
<sistematico> L88os1: Vai depender de você, tem gente que aprende só com o que tem na NET, tem gente que precisa de um livro.
<L88os1> blz valeu mesmo assim, vou estudar um pouco.
<sistematico> L88os1: Na minha opinião, um livro é bom porque está sempre a mão, eu não faço uso de Tablets PADs e essas outras coisas, sou meio primitivo.
<sistematico> E te dá um foco, muita documentação pode atrapalhar, como você mesmo citou.
<L88os1> u nem tenho tablets e tbm prefiro livros, não gosto de ler no computdor
<L88os1> sistematico: como faço para compilar nesse Geany?
<julian_lima> ola
<UdontKnow> ae
<Dead_Thinker> opa :P
<UdontKnow> 2 graus com chuva... ooo delicia de tempo :(
<Marverick> UdontKnow po
<Marverick> aqui ta chovendo todo dia
<Dead_Thinker> inveja...e eu aqui no ar-cond pra não fritar
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<UdontKnow> Dead_Thinker: to com aquecedor ligado pra nao congelar
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-31
<annakamilla> UdontKnow, olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: tudo, e vc?
<annakamilla> to bem
<annakamilla> UdontKnow, o peregrinator não tá conseguindo entrar
<Marverick> o UdontKnow camilla é inglesa?
<UdontKnow> Marverick: acho que nao :)
<Marverick> heh
<Marverick> mulher em rede sobre computação é igual arco iris em dia de chuva
<Marverick> :]
<UdontKnow> arco iris em dia de chuva eh facil de ver
<UdontKnow> entao nao acho que seja igual
<Marverick> eu nao digo a probabilidade
<Marverick> emobora eu nao gostar de chuva
<UdontKnow> mas isso tb tem a ver com o comportamento dos homens
<Marverick> embora
<Marverick> o arco iris compensa o dia
<UdontKnow> pq os homens ficam agindo feito idiotas e espantam elas
<UdontKnow> :)
<Marverick> sim sim
<Marverick> deve ser por isso que a toskinha nao entra mais
<Marverick> heh
<Marverick> nunca mais a vi aqui
<UdontKnow> poxa, quer arrumar mulher, vai pro bar, ou entra num canal propicio. num canal tecnico, deixa a menina em paz pra resolver os problemas tecnicos que ela possa ter, ou deixa ela ajudar os outros em paz :)
<Marverick> eu sei de tudo isso
<Marverick> desde quando criança
<Marverick> mas é foda
<Dead_Thinker> hehe UdontKnow e Marverick comédia isso dai, mas infelizmente é verdade, falei a mesma coisa com a annakamilla quando a vi pela primeira vez :P
<lorenzo> pessoal, alguém já configurou o kismet?
<Marverick> :P
<lorenzo> Marverick, :P?
<Marverick> UdontKnow eu acho que seria mais facil se ela entrasse como guest
<Marverick> :]
<Marverick> lorenzo nao era pra voce :]
<lorenzo> ok
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: tenho a impressao que suas intencoes nao sao legitimas com esse treco heheh
<lorenzo> kkkk, +-
<Dead_Thinker> lorenzo, http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/usando_o_kismet.php#.Tyc1KRJSSZw :)
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: por esse motivo, eu nao ajudo :)
<Dead_Thinker> é estilo wireshark? hehe
<Dead_Thinker> safadjenho...tsc, tsc,tsc, ...
<lorenzo> UdontKnow, o fato é: "Todo adolescente aspirante a programador tenta invadir redes um dia".
<UdontKnow> se voce tem um uso legitimo pro kismet, nao precisa pedir ajuda
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: DISCORDO TOTALMENTE
<lorenzo> Eu quero descobri qual o driver da minha placa de rede
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: e nao e usando o kismet que vc descobre isso.
<lorenzo> UdontKnow, e por acaso, como é?
<lorenzo> UdontKnow, eu quero me divertir ora.
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: sabendo usar seu sistema operacional :)
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: etica e algo importante, e legalidade tambem
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: nao damos ajuda a atitudes ilegais aqui no canal
<Dead_Thinker> Se não me engano tem uns comandos do linux que informam o modelo da placa
<UdontKnow> lorenzo: e quanto ao idiota que acha que pode invadir rede dos outros, raramente ele consegue ser algo mais que apenas mais um babaca cometendo crimes sem nem saber por que. profissionais se formam com etica e conhecimento, nao com crimes.
<lorenzo> UdontKnow, ok então
<Rody> alguem aí ja usou kdenlive nessa ultima versão do ubuntu?
<Rody> tudo que tento instalar no ubuntu diz que esta faltando parte do pacote, porque está acontecendo isso?
<n1ntsky> Rodnn, será que não tem pacotes quebrados. Tente dar um comando
<n1ntsky> Rodnn, sudo apt-get -f install
<dantas> ou então o aptitude, aqui no meu tem funcionado mais o aptitude do que apt-get
<n1ntsky> é verdade, tente o aptitude também. Ele resolve bastante problemas
<dantas> isso mesmo n1ntsky, resolve dependências etc
<Rodnn> dantas, EU SOU INICIANTE EM LINUX
<Rodnn> desculpe o caps lock
<Rodnn> mas, aptitude?
<Rodnn> existem 60 pacotes não atualizados
<Rodnn> aqui
<Rodnn> segundo a resposta para o comando: sudo apt-get -f install
<Rodnn> tentei instalar varios
<Rodnn> e todos estão com problemas
<Rodnn> e tentei fazer na mão mesmo a instalação do kdenlive
<Rodnn> terminei de instalar
<Rodnn> e agora diz que tem MLT: 0.7.4 e que precisa fazer atualização para 0.7.6
<Rodnn> e não sei como fazer isso, pois, o programa não tem opção pra isso só da a informação...
<dantas> Rodnn o que eu tenho usado para contornar os problemas do apt-get install é usar o "aptitude install PACOTE"
<dantas> pois o aptitude resolve dependências...
<Rodnn> dantas como seria o comando?
<Rodnn> sudo aptitude install kdenlive?
<Rodnn> seria assim?
<dantas> sim
<dantas> sudo apitutude install nomedopacote
<dantas> aptitude update, para atualizar a lista
<dantas> aptitude upgrade parecido com o apt-get upgrade
<dantas> tb tenho problemas com apt-get que não sei resolver
<Rodnn> poxa
<Rodnn> =/
<dantas> tenta aí e vê se funciona, dá um toque se der certo
<Rodnn> to precisando muito trabalhar com edição de video e tenho me deparado com esses problemas sem solução
<Rodnn> fico doido procurando alguma coisa na net
<Rodnn> e é dificil
<Rodnn> pra quem ta começando
<dantas> sim sim
<Rodnn> leigos
<barna> tenta um sudo apt-get update depois sudo apt-get upgrade!
<barna> dantas ja tentou o Gerenciador de Atualização???
<dantas> estou tendo sérios problemas aqui
<dantas> depois que fiz um apt-get upgrade-dist
<dantas> minha vida não foi mais a mesma
<barna> nossa, dantas isso sempre da pau!!!!
<dantas> é bom pra aprender
<dantas> da ultima vez que fiz um upgrade ele apagou meu gnome, etc
<dantas> e colocou o Unity de volta...rs
<barna> eu só uso o synaptic pra fazer isso, mas nas versões mais novas ele num vem instalado, tem q instalar!
<dantas> agora o sistema está uns 70% do que eu gostaria
<dantas> pra falar a verdade eu nem sei como funciona o synaptic
<dantas> sempre usei apt-get ou então o gerenciador de atualizações
<barna> eu ja to acostumado com o synaptic.... usando ele desdo 8.04........
<dantas> barna meu maior desafio no momento é deixar o ubuntu estável pra mim e faça um boot menos demorado que os atuais 2 ou 3 minutos
<barna> dantas q ta achando do kdenlive????
<barna> dantas, q versão vc ta usando????
<dantas> barna o que kdenlive?
<dantas> o que é?
<barna> mal... foi o Rodnn q falou dele!!!!!
<dantas> foi mesmo
<dantas> mas o que é/
<dantas> ?
<barna> editor de video não linear!
<dantas> sei
<dantas> o único que eu já vi era cinelera
<dantas> algo assim
<Rodnn> barna ja falei com você outra vez rs
<Rodnn> eu estava com outro nick
<Rodnn> e nem lembro
<Rodnn> não importsa
<Rodnn> mas, vou precisar da sua ajudinha de novo
<Rodnn> kkkk
<barna> pode mandar!
<dantas> é bom barna?
<Rodnn> quero desinstalar varios programas
<Rodnn> primeiro como listar para vê-los no terminal?
<barna> dantas, pra mim foi o melhor, simples, rapido e pratico! o cinelera é muito cheio de coisas, pra proficional mesmo! pra mim num rolou! e na epoca q testei só editava em DV!
<barna> Rodnn, kra, num sou bom com terminal, só coisas simples...... uso basicamente o synaptic pra isso!
<dantas> barna bom saber, hora que precisar já sei que existe outro
<Rodnn> barna, sei... eu penso no terminal porque sempre esse cara resolvi tudo que é impossivel
<Rodnn> kkkk
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<Rodnn> barna, vou fazer o seguinte
<Rodnn> instalar o synaptic aqui
<Rodnn> volto depois se tiver duvida
<barna> o osso é o kdenlive é pra kde, no unity/gnome tem q instalar um monte de lib...
<barna> ok Rodnn! ele sempre me resolveu quase tudo aki!
<barna> até pacotes quebrados!
<Rodnn> cara isso é bom de mais
<Rodnn> obrigado pela ajuda novamente
<dantas> barna e Rodnn bom estou indo nessa, outra hora apareço!
<dantas> abraço
<barna> é em modo grafico, mas bem simples! pra quem quer fazer a coisa!!!! num é pra home-user!
<barna> t+ dantas
<Rodnn> dantas, acho
<Rodnn> que meu nick vai ser sempre esse agora
<Rodnn> então nos falamos na proxima
<Rodnn> uma boa noite
<dantas> valeu
<barna> Rodnn, kra é bom manter um nick! assim a gente se reconhece!!!
<barna> uso esse nick a varios anos!
<barna> acho q desde que entrei aki a primeira vez! em 2008!
<Rodnn> barna meu nick que eu usava era perfec7
<Rodnn> de muitos anos
<Rodnn> abandonei-o
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> desde os 19 anos de idade
<Rodnn> 6 anos
<barna> hehehehehehe
<Rodnn> mas, agora vou ficar com esse
<barna> e pq abandou???
<Rodnn> porque foi uma época
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> mudei muito a personalidade
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<barna> sei como é!
<Rodnn> acho que deve entender
<Rodnn> rs
<barna> e como entendo!!!!!!
<barna> eu tb ja mudei muito! e no meio de uma dessas mudança nesse momento!!!!
<Rodnn> hehehe
<Rodnn> nem acredito que o barna saiu fora
<Rodnn> droga veio
<Rodnn> rs
<Daniel_gusmao> alguem aqui é de joão Pessoa na Paraíba ?
<illuminarch> Daniel_gusmao nao, soh tem de recife, serve ?
<Daniel_gusmao> serve
<Daniel_gusmao> quem é
<Daniel_gusmao> quero trocar uma ideia
<Daniel_gusmao> é vc mesmo
<Daniel_gusmao> ?
<illuminarch> sim
<illuminarch> :0
<DavyS> Daniel_gusmao: sou de joão pessoa
<DavyS> ;x
<ermi> alguem tem um bom livro em pdf de javascript
<ermi> se tiver manda o link
<illuminarch> DavyS entra no canal #blogsempreupdate
<Soryn> bom dia cambada!!!
<Soryn> cri cri cri...
<HotBit> algume sabe como desativar o painel lançador do ubuntu?
<HotBit> nao acho onde...
<SuBmUnDo> HotBit: tenta http://dicasdetecnologia.com/2011/04/lancador_aplicativos_dashboard_ubuntu_1104/
<HotBit> SuBmUnDo: nada feito
<HotBit> SuBmUnDo: nao achei o que quero
<HotBit> Como eu faço para que a baara de tarefas (menus) volta como era na versao 10.04 e como tirar o lançador de aplicativos ...
<SuBmUnDo> HotBit: vc ta com o 11.04?
<HotBit> SuBmUnDo: 11.10
<HotBit> SuBmUnDo:  nao acho as configurarções como era antes
<SuBmUnDo> procura na tela de login "iniciar com o ubuntu classsico"
<HotBit> SuBmUnDo: toalmente perdido
<HotBit> la tem configurações do sistema mas nao sei que opção ja procurei tudo
<SuBmUnDo> HotBit: tenta aqui http://www.todoespacoonline.com/como-iniciar-o-ubuntu-1104-com-o-desktop-classico___1099
<HotBit> SuBmUnDo: valeu, vou ter de esperar terminar os updates
<HotBit> grato
<HotBit> nao consigo fazer a interface classica, sem o lançador...
<HotBit> no logon nao tem opção disso
<pantufa> oi
<illuminarch> Boa tarde
<barna> boa!
<pow_> ola pepessoal
<SuBMunDo> ops boa tarde
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> quando sai atualizações de pré-lançamento quanto tempo demora para sair a atualização definitiva?
<L88os1> quero dizer, versão final.
<Pikachu> L88os1: eu participei em um bug fix que eles botaram lá e o tempo que levou foi o de eu testar o fix
<Pikachu> L88os1: no caso então foi rápido, mas eu não sei em geral
<L88os1> ok
<L88os1> pikachu: valeu
<andersoncarlos83> pessoal boa tarde
<andersoncarlos83> eu ligo meu pc e da esse erro
<andersoncarlos83> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<andersoncarlos83> alguem sabe o que fazer?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> andersoncarlos83, qual eh o seu Ubuntu?
<andersoncarlos83> 10.04
<SuBmUnDo> andersoncarlos83: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68573.0
<SuBmUnDo> andersoncarlos83: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68272.0
<SuBmUnDo> http://ubuntued.info/ubuntu-nao-arranca-experimente-isto
<andersoncarlos83> SuBmUnDo: consegui
<andersoncarlos83> SuBmUnDo: http://forum.darkside.com.br/vb/showthread.php?t=14148
<andersoncarlos83> mesmo assim muito obrigado
<Groselha> e ae pessoal
<Groselha> alguêm me auxilia a instalar o java sun no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Groselha> e ae
<Groselha> alguêm pode me ajudar
<iFail-Ubuntu> eu posso
<iFail-Ubuntu> Groselha,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<Groselha> iFail-Ubuntu,  e como eu instalo um programa no ubuntu
<Groselha> fiz o download do programa do nota fiscal do governo
<iFail-Ubuntu> vai ao centro de programas
<iFail-Ubuntu> sim e o que e esse programa
<Groselha> é um programa
<Groselha> que agora é exigido
<Groselha> para fazer nota fiscal
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas nao consegues instalar?
<Groselha> eu nunca instalei nada no ubuntu
<Groselha> sozinho
<Groselha> :(
<iFail-Ubuntu> da me o link de onde sacast
<Groselha> sacast ?
<iFail-Ubuntu> se reparares ao teu lado tens a barra unity e tem um que dis centro de programas
<Groselha> sim
<iFail-Ubuntu> baixas t
<Groselha> n foi dali
<Groselha> foi do site da fazenda
<Groselha> é o seguinte
<Groselha> eu tenho o programa .bin
<Groselha> e quero instalar
<iFail-Ubuntu> abre da dois clicuues
<iFail-Ubuntu> cliques*
<Groselha> já instalei
<Groselha> tem uns macetinhos
<Groselha> fiz dois comandos
<Groselha> $chmod 777 <arquivo>.bin
<Groselha> depois
<Groselha> $./<arquivo>.bin
<Groselha> o primeiro dá autorização
<Groselha> e o segundo instala
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas o <arquivo> e o nome do ficheiro xD
<iFail-Ubuntu> tens de por la
<Groselha> n
<Groselha> sei
<Groselha> mas criou até atalho cara
<iFail-Ubuntu> funcionou?
<iFail-Ubuntu> loool
<Groselha> sim
<Groselha> instalou e tudo
<iFail-Ubuntu> okok coisas incriveis
<Groselha> agora só falta colocar o java da sun
<Groselha> já estou baixando
<Groselha> vlw a ajuda
<iFail-Ubuntu> :) facil
<pow_> hao pepessoal
<Groselha> alguÊm pode me dar uma ajuda
<Groselha> com o programa do governo de nota fiscal eletronica ?
<tiago> #stoq
<Groselha> alguÊm pode me dar uma ajuda
<Groselha> com o programa do governo de nota fiscal eletronica ?
<paladinn> NFE ?
<paladinn> qual sua duvida amigão
<paladinn> =)
<Groselha> não funciona
<Groselha> eu instalei o programa .bin
<paladinn> no ubuntu ?
<Groselha> e instalei o java da sun
<Groselha> ele nem abre
<Groselha> fica uma tela branca pequena que nem fecha
<Groselha> 11.10
<Groselha> paladinn,  sim no ubuntu
<Groselha> fiz até uma pasta de database
<Groselha> para ver se funcionava
<Groselha> paladinn,
<paladinn> mano
<paladinn> abre um virtualbox
<paladinn> instala no windows e ja era
<paladinn> talvez vc tenha ate instalado o java errado
<paladinn> ja testou se ta rolando o java no browser ?
<Groselha> sim
<Groselha> o java está legal
<Groselha> mas depois vou ver isso de instalar um virtual box
<Groselha> n tinha pensado nisso pode resolver meu pepino
<UdontKnow> paladinn: dica errada nao po
<UdontKnow> Groselha: rodou o comando no shell pra ver se reclama de algo?
<capeta> isso foi mais um workaround
<Groselha> UdontKnow,  nem sei fazer isso
<Groselha> UdontKnow,  como faço
<L88os1> alguém ai usa o Geany?
<L88os1> sabe como deixar para ele abrir por padrão umprojeto no formato .c?
<L88os1> alguém ai sabe programar?
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-01
<L88os1> meu conky está configurado para aparecer apenas sobre 2 núcleos e meu processador tem 4 núcleos como adiciono os outros?  alguém sabe?
<Groselha> xispirito,  e ae cara
<xispirito> eae Groselha
<Groselha> xispirito,  como eu consigo um relatório de erros no terminal
<Groselha> executando um programa
<xispirito> Groselha: isso depende do programa, que espécie de relatório você quer...
<Groselha> é o programa de nota fiscal do governo
<Groselha> ele não tá rodando
<xispirito> você pode querer ver as mensagens que o programa dispara...ou as libs e chamadas de sistema que ele usa =)
<Groselha> e eu quero um relatório para pesquisar
<Groselha> o problema
<xispirito> java?
<Groselha> acho que n é  o java n
<Groselha> manda como faço os dois
<Groselha> ai eu faço aqui
<xispirito> Groselha: se o programa não gera relatório, fica dificil
<xispirito> o que você pode fazer é pegar o erro e correr atrás
<Groselha> isso que vou fazer
<xispirito> eu descer ao submundo e pegar um debugger =)
<Groselha> manda o código
<xispirito> que código o.0
<Groselha> que eu digito no terminal para pegar o relátorio de erros
<xispirito> Groselha: leu o que eu escrevi?
<Groselha> li
<Groselha> mas n entendi
<Groselha> ehehehe
<UdontKnow> ueh, abre um terminal, roda seu programa, e ve se aparece algo ali no terminal
<UdontKnow> simples assim
<Groselha> okay
<Groselha> já volto
<UdontKnow> e eu ja vou
<xispirito> s/eu/ou/d
<xispirito> agora que vi =)
<UdontKnow> quase 1 da manha
<Groselha> mas nem isso eu consigo
<Groselha> rodar um programa
<Groselha> :(
<Groselha> ahuahua
<Groselha> removi do pc
<Groselha> agora vou instalar denovo
<infocus> http://preyproject.com/ vale a pena isso aqui?
<ghs> Como faço para ver um programa no Ubuntu ? Eu quero remover apagando tudo desse programa, pq mesmo fazendo apt-get remove programa, fica pasta dos programas no Ubuntu, quero remover tudo do programa
<xGrind> ghs; sudo apt-get purge programa
<xGrind> olha os arquivos ocultos  e apaga a pasta
<xGrind> ou entao pelo synaptic mesmo e apaga as configurações
<ghs> xGrind: é ubuntu server
<xGrind> hmm. dae nao sei, nunca usei.
<ghs> nem mesmo com o purge nao deleta tudo
<xGrind> ghs, da pra usar ubuntu tweak nele?
<ghs> xGrind: n sei
<xGrind> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<wizard_bug> boa noite pessoal
<wizard_bug> alguem com disposicao para responder algumas perguntas noobas?
<wizard_bug> ola
<wizard_bug> Boa noite
<wizard_bug> alguem ja fez multiboot com macosx windows 7 slack freebsd e ubuntu tudo no mesmo hd?
<wizard_bug> alguem pode ajudar?
<wizard_bug> AJUDA?
<wizard_bug> corvolino
<wizard_bug> pode ajudar?
<wizard_bug> boa noite marcio
<xGrind> wizard_bug, qual a duvida?
<corvolino> wizard_bug, cara, uso ubuntu não =P
<wizard_bug> opa desculpe pela demora
<wizard_bug> estava falando com o marcio a respeito de multiboot
<wizard_bug> rsrs
<wizard_bug> sei que vai parecer meio insano
<wizard_bug> mas metade do caminho ja fiz
<wizard_bug> to rodando num mesmo hd de 2tera
<wizard_bug> hackintosh 10.7.2
<wizard_bug> windows 7 ultimate 64
<wizard_bug> e kubuntu amd64
<wizard_bug> agora vou adicionar a essa salada slack 13 e pcbsd
<wizard_bug> um verdadeiro multiboot
<wizard_bug> pelo que conversei um pouco com o mrcio
<wizard_bug> como os 3 Sos ja estao rodando perfeito
<wizard_bug> vou apenas adicionar o slack e por ultimo deixar o bsd
<wizard_bug> se alguem se habilitar com conhecimento no assunto dicas sao bem vindas
<wizard_bug> alguem?
<marciobr> mas não tem mistério instala o slack e depois o freebsd... o grub nao vai reconhecer a particao do freebsd, o que depois vc pode editar tranquilo.
<wizard_bug> belezinha entao
<wizard_bug> valews
<wizard_bug> como ja pre particionei tudo entao fica mais facil
<wizard_bug> só achei meio tenso a instalacao do slack pois sempre fica a incognita se vai funfar no fim das contas
<wizard_bug> e espero que o pcbsd consiga reconhecer tudo no final da instalacao e gerecie o boot
<wizard_bug> será?
<wizard_bug> rsrsrs
<wizard_bug> assim que eu terminar isso aqui
<marciobr> com certeza... e o instalador do freebsd tá muito pratico tb, ajuda bastante
<wizard_bug> entro de novo no canal pra passar a salada que deu
<wizard_bug> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<marciobr> hehehehehe
<wizard_bug> valews
<wizard_bug> me desejem sorte
<wizard_bug> rsrs
<wizard_bug> mais uma noite sem dormir fucando com SO
<wizard_bug> delicia isso
<wizard_bug> kkkkkkkkkk
<wizard_bug> pelo menos a garrafa de café ta cheia
<wizard_bug> fui
<wizard_bug> obrigado pela atencao
<marciobr> no slacké facil tb a instalacao, mas depois vc vai ter que compilar
<marciobr> hehehe
<marciobr> blz.
<EeveeTrainer> ei
<EeveeTrainer> vou cagar
<illuminarch> EeveeTrainer eh mesmo ?
<illuminarch> ubuntulog !paste
<illuminarch> !paste
<illuminarch> nem funciona mais
<illuminarch> :(
<illuminarch> !paste ubuntulog
<dantas> acho que descobri um dos problemas do meu ubuntu: ele está na 11.10 e eu na 12.04!!!
<dantas> pessoal será que alguém pode me ajudar, desde alguns apt-get upgrade que diz o ubuntu não inicia normalmente, isto é, não carrega a interface gráfica automáticamente.
<dantas> hora que ele iniciaia fica ficando a tela com algumas coisas escritas até que ele cansa e eu consigo ir para tty1
<dantas> a msg de erro é algo do tipo: fatal error server is already active for display 0
<dantas> fatal error server is already active for display 0
<dantas> já removi o /tmp/.X0-lock
<dantas> já segui uma dica sobre o Plymouth, editando o /etc/default/grub
<dantas> eu até consigo subir a interface gráfica através do comando startx -- :1
<dantas> deve ser uma besteira isso, sei como voltar ao normal
<dantas> se aluguém tiver alguma dica, por favor...
<illuminarch> dantas, infelizmente não é recomendado utilizar upgrade o ideal é utilizar uma nova instalação!
<dantas> illuminarch, estou no momento usando o synaptic e tentando fazer todas as atualizações...
<illuminarch> dantas, compreendo. Mas upgrade não é recomendado porque pode quebrar o sistema.
<illuminarch> dantas, mas peço que voce tente altenar o usuário.
<dantas> illuminarch, como assim?
<dantas> eu estou logado como root
<illuminarch> dantas sua placa é intel?
<dantas> de vídeo?
<illuminarch> sim
<dantas> Display controller: Intel Coorp. 82801I
<dantas> é o que diz o lspci
<illuminarch> ok, vamos ver se trata-se de problemas com o modulos
<illuminarch> rode o comando
<illuminarch> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libdrm-intel1 intel-gpu-tools
<dantas> ok!!!
<dantas> vou tentar
<illuminarch> este comando vai reinstalar e claro verificar os modulos automaticamente, caso nao funcione voce pode rodar o comando Xorg -configure como root!
<illuminarch> Se não conseguir resolver desta forma sugiro que voce entre com a questão via forum ou faça uma nova instalação do ubuntu ou ainda aguarde membros que estejam usando a mesma versão que voce!
<dantas> o único erro do processo foi: após "Processando gatilhos para libc-bin..." disse: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<illuminarch> dantas, tente as informaões que te passei. Ou aguarde novas instruções de novos membros, e um conselho sempre eh melhor uma nova instalação :)
<illuminarch> até breve.
<dantas> ok
<dantas> vou reiniciar e ver se dá alguma dá certo
<dantas> o problema é que estou impossibilitado de fazer uma nova instalação pelo cd
<dantas> de todo modo, valeu pela ajuda illuminarch
<MarconM> boa tarde \o
<wos> wos <admc073c> <wso.wsilva@gmail.com>
<wos> #ubuntugames
<Znt> Ola galera
<Znt> Alem onlaine
<Znt> Algem
<Znt> Ai
<megalinux> pessoal pergunta de leigo! estou conectado a internet aqui porém não consigo acessar nada pelo firefox
<xGrind> megalinux, oq acontece?
<aprendiz> boas
<tuduntsh> fiz uma instala'c~ao do ubuntu no meu netbook, s'o que tudo em ingl"es, gostaria de habilitar suporte a portugues... como fa'co?
<tuduntsh> na verdade s'o quero poder digitar em portugues
<tuduntsh> e ler
<marciobr> tuduntsh vai em configuracoes que lá tem a opcao de suporte de idiomas que vc pode baixar
<tuduntsh> achei em preferences
<tuduntsh> á é í ó ú
<tuduntsh> tenho que imprimir o layout do teclado para colar no teclado e nao esquecer
<tuduntsh> sabe como><Ç̣
<marciobr> atualiza e depois configura o teclado
<tuduntsh> não tem interrogação nesses layouts
<marciobr> utiliza AltGr + W
<tuduntsh> ah genial
<tuduntsh> thank
<tuduntsh> ??????????????
<tuduntsh> e o dois ponto?
<tuduntsh> pontos*
<marciobr> sei não ..... sei que   /   é  AltGr + Q
<marciobr> o mais fácil é voce atualizar seu idioma ou entao mudar o teclado
<tuduntsh> certo
<tuduntsh> acho que vou fazer isso
<barna> i find this! https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee#No_devices_detected
<barna> desculpa, canal errado!
<tuduntsh> mactimes, queria usar o layout em ingles so que ç = acento + c
<tuduntsh> til = shift mais '
<tuduntsh> marciobr, *
<licensed> nossa se alguem usar kde ai.. a versao nova dos repositorios backport estão show!! muito rapido tudo! o navegador de arquivos, o vizualizador de imagem.. tudo
<willians_> Boa tarde amigos
<willians_> ja procurei na net e não encontrei muita coisa... será que joguei meu dinheiro fora num mini teclado USB  multilaser?
<willians_> no teclado dizia q era abnt  88 teclas 10 de atalhos similar a  um teclado de notebook
<willians_> modelo tc089
<xGrind> willians_, nem sei :/
<willians_> algumas teclas centrais como o t, g não funcionam
<willians_> aff
<willians_> o teclado é macio, muito ergonomico apesar do tamanho
<willians_> mas ficou uma porcaria
<willians_> rsrs
<ermi> ola para todos
<paladinn> ola
<xdoctor> UdontKnow: ola
<xdoctor> oia cadeo celio
<xdoctor> bicho falho os vicios hoje
<xdoctor> Celso: ae
<xdoctor> Celso: pensei que tinha largado o vicio
<xdoctor> Celso: ta vivo ai ?
<Celso> xdoctor: opa
<Celso> vivo
<Dead_Thinker> Olá
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-02
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém ai comprou algum desses notebooks Dell recentes com Ubuntu?
<barna_> Dead_Thinker, está tendo algum problema com ele?
<Dead_Thinker> barna_, não, mas tô pensando de comprar um, ai queria uma análise de quem já tem hehe
<barna_> hummmm! tendi!
<Dead_Thinker> Meu LGzim já tá pedindo arrego hehe, depois de 4 anos praticamente, mas ainda dá no couro (UI!)
<barna_> usei um toshiba (não semp-toshiba) por mais de 5 anos! com linux! as vezes ele ficava meses sem desligar!
<xispirito> eu uso o mesmo micro desde 2002 =)
<xispirito> e ele fica semanas ligado
<EeveeTrainer> eh
<EeveeTrainer> vou cagar
<Dead_Thinker> EeveeTrainer, thx for the announcement hehe
<infocus> vale a pena esperar por notebook com ivy bridge pra não comprar o sandy bridge?
<infocus> acho q nao
<Stylles> opa..
<Stylles> Galera tem problema ter mais de um dns na rede?
<vortex> ola
<lorenzo> alguém aí?
<MarconM> ping!
<AlissonB> pong!
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> como anda o unity 5 alguem sabe?
<shallwe> estou usando o linux mint 12 com gnome shell e ta muito bom e leve, usava o ubuntu antes mas o unity pesava muito, sera que ta mais level?
<Pikachu> ##BrazilianPortuguese, todos convidados
<dtcrshr> hoje ta trash viu http://www.speedtest.net/result/1747720495.png
<spiga> dtcrshr: doa ai 3MG to feliz.
<spiga> MB*
<dtcrshr> opa, é publico, cola ai
<jajaj> boa tarde
<jajaj> alguém sabe se ainda hoje é upado o alpha 2 do ubuntu 12?
<barna> tb quero saber!
<dtcrshr> !topic
<dtcrshr> jajaj: #ubuntu+1
<barna> tamo sem o bot!
<jajaj> achei eu acho
<jajaj> achei :)
<jajaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-2/
<jajaj> para quem quiser..
<jajaj> o ubuntu dicas já tuito ._.
<jajaj> obrigado dtcrshr
 * dtcrshr ainda fica com as LTS
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-03
<UdontKnow> ae
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> alguem já teve problema com firefox aqui ??
<annakamilla> eu estou com o 10
<xGrind> annakamilla, oi. oq acontece?
<annakamilla> ele fecha quando vou executar um java script
<annakamilla> parece que ele melhrou quando instalei o no script
<annakamilla> xGrind, to com java 7
<annakamilla> mas o java 6 tb da msm coisa
<xGrind> annakamilla, o 6 eu acho
<annakamilla> tenho o 6 no iron
<xGrind> eu to com firefox 9 mesmo e esperando colocarem no repositorio
<annakamilla> o meu já tava e, no nove tb tava dando pipino de fechar derrepente com o java e o flash
<xGrind> aki ta normal
<annakamilla> mas xGrind depende do site
<annakamilla> e o meu pc não é lá dessas coisas
<xGrind> vc usa ubuntu?
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> xubuntu na verdade
<xGrind> tb \o
<xGrind> mas como colocou o ff 10 ae? o.O
<xGrind> eu adicionei ppa e nada ainda
<annakamilla> xGrind, só baixei do site da mozilla
<annakamilla> ele é executável
<xGrind> mas dai vc ta usando desse jeito ne? deve da pau mesmo.
<annakamilla> não
<annakamilla> o nove tb tava dando
<annakamilla> e ele estava nos repositórios
<[dasho]> E ai, galera... alguem conhece algum channel de eletronica que possa me recomendar?
<xGrind> annakamilla, o chromium ta bom?
<xGrind> [dasho], nem conheço.
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> mas é a mesma lentidão em relação ao flash e o java
<[dasho]> xGrind, valeu hahaha sou novo em IRC... to procurando a dias um channel desses e nao encontro
<xGrind> annakamilla, vo testar o ff 10 aki
<EeveeTrainer> vou cagar
<xGrind> kk
<mwallacesd> Boa noite galerinha, alguma recomendação de algum programinha pra nivelar o volume dos arquivos .mp3?
<Creto> @rbelem é nome ou é de belem?
<mateus> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<mateus> pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar com uma regra no iptables para bloquear pelo 443 o facebook?
<YokoBR> Bom dia
<YokoBR> Pessoal, tenho um apache rodando aqui, e funciona beleza qndo digito "dominio.com.br", porém o "www" vai para /var/www/dominio.com.br e o site esta na verdade em "/srv/www"
<YokoBR> como faço para o "www" também ir para "srv/www" ?
<Ahter> naõ sei como faz isso, sei q isso é probelma ans configurações do apache
<YokoBR> já arrumei, valeu :)
<YokoBR> alguem sabe uma ferramenta visual pra administrar mysql? (com gui)
<Asimov> YokoBR tipo phpmyadmin?
<YokoBR> não da, pq o servidor só roda o sql
<YokoBR> não roda nenhum webservice
 * AlissonB away!
<HotBit> Maninho: ae
<xGrind> HotBit, \o
<kevin> olá boa tarde
<kevin> alguem ai ja usou o john the ripper
<kevin> ou usa com frequencia
<kevin> ?
<MarconM> john
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> john travolta
<kevin> ???
<MarconM> \o/
<kevin> ta de sacangem?
<MarconM> eu .. que isso
<MarconM> imagina
<kevin> ****
<MarconM> kevin, calmaaa... para quie essa raiva no coração
<kevin> tic tac tic tac
<kevin> ;)
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> kevin, pra que serve esse ripper?
<kevin> quebra senhas
<kevin> força bruta
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM acha q kevin quer invadir algo " FBI.org"
<MarconM> 0.0
<kevin> .hum, isso mesmo docinho
<marlop> YokoBR: tem o mysql workbench
<kevin> marconm: nossa como vc é perceptivo, não?
<kevin> mas acho que vc não está percebendo oque se passa no momento não é mesmo
<kevin> hehehehehhe
<kevin> vc é um reloginho de corda vivendo na era digital
<MarconM> kevin, to sim .. mas se quiser posso ver q voce é um cara muito " einstein " e pode dizer para gente neh nao =)
<MarconM> afinal de conta ... por estar perguntando por um progra para quebrar senha um canal publico
<MarconM> soh pode ser coisa de genio
<MarconM> \o/
<kevin> claro
<kevin> sou um mero amador
<MarconM> entao ta
<MarconM> =)
<kevin> agora vc percebeu
<MarconM> xGrind, ta usando  com xfce4 ae
<kevin> sou apenas um mero espectador
<kevin> assistindo na plateia
<MarconM> conseguiu resolver o microfone no ubuntu ?
<kevin> ;)
<MarconM> :>
<xGrind> MarconM, uhum
<MarconM> xGrind, tem como colocar a xmobar sera no xfce
<xGrind> nem sei =x
<MarconM> xGrind, ja volto
<ffr76> Boa Tarde
<ffr76> !ping
<Aferreiramelo> Boa Tarde..
<Aferreiramelo> Algum usuário tá usando Desktop Cinnamon no Ubuntu Oneric
<Aferreiramelo> ¬¬'
<Aferreiramelo> Algum Usuário Vivo no Canal?
<Pikachu> sim
<Aferreiramelo> Cinnamon alguém tá usando no Oneric?
<barna_> galera, vc tão conseguindo acessar o chat do facebook pelo pidgin ou empathy?
<ETdeFusca> server irc.brasirc.org
<dimago> boa tarde pessoal
<Aferreiramelo> Boa!
<dimago> alguem ai tem seu ubuntu autenticando em active directory?
<Aferreiramelo> Vc quer Fazer o Q?
<Aferreiramelo> Usar como servidor de Arquivo?
<dimago> entao
<dimago> na verdade eh assim
<Aferreiramelo> o Linux vai Ser Cliente néh
<dimago> meu dominio eh AD
<dimago> ai quero q meus usuarios conectem no meu linux
<dimago> usando as credenciais de rede deles..
<dimago> como um single sign on
<Aferreiramelo> Linux então vai ser Servidor?
<Aferreiramelo> Windows será Cliente..
<dimago> isso
<dimago> mas nao eh nada de file server
<dimago> eh soh o ssh mesmo
<dimago> ai jah tenho isso funcionando...
<darouca> Seria bacana um servidor LDAP ai...
<Aferreiramelo> Sei..
<dimago> entao
<dimago> meu usuario windows
<dimago> abre o putty, faz o ssh
<Aferreiramelo> Ja Tentou Força o Samba a Fazer isso?
<dimago> e passa o user dele
<dimago> jah tah funcando
<dimago> mas to com algumas duvidas..
<dimago> vou colar uma linha do log
<Aferreiramelo> Joga aew
<dimago> talvez seja mais facil
<Aferreiramelo> Só não me liguei no que realmente vc quer fazer...
<Aferreiramelo> é só acesso SSH
<dimago> sshd[2330]: pam_krb5[2330]: authentication fails for 'user_rede (user_rede@DOMINIO.COM.BR): Authentication failure (Cannot read password)
<dimago> isso, eh soh ssh mesmo
<Aferreiramelo> e esses Cliente estão em rede Local ou Remota?
<dimago> remota
<Aferreiramelo> Interessante..
<dimago> vou colar o log todo...
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_krb5[2330]: authentication fails for 'user_rede' (user_rede@DOMINIO.COM.BR): Authentication failure (Cannot read password)
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=0301-note-14-linux.DOMINIO.COM.BR  user=user_rede
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_succeed_if(sshd:auth): 'user' resolves to 'user_rede'
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_succeed_if(sshd:auth): requirement "user ingroup linux_infra" was met by user "user_rede"
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_krb5[2330]: error reading keytab 'FILE:/etc/krb5.keytab'
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_krb5[2330]: TGT verified
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_krb5[2330]: authentication succeeds for 'user_rede' (user_rede@DOMINIO.COM.BR)
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_winbind(sshd:account): user 'user_rede' granted access
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: Accepted password for user_rede from 172.20.65.205 port 39858 ssh2
<dimago> Feb  3 17:19:42 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user user_rede by (uid=0)
<dimago> Feb  3 17:21:29 proxy01 sshd[2342]: Received disconnect from 172.20.65.205: 11: disconnected by user
<dimago> Feb  3 17:21:29 proxy01 sshd[2330]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user user_rede
<Aferreiramelo> Fiuuuu
<dimago>  
<Aferreiramelo> Ja que ja Tah Funcionando..
<Aferreiramelo> Qual seria a Duvida?
<dimago> hehehe
<dimago> sao nos erros ali q recebo...
<dimago> e nos fails
<dimago> eu consigo logar usando as credenciais da rede, do AD, e tmb do user local do linux
<dimago> perfeito, como preciso
<dimago> em caso do AD estar off, consigo logar com outro user
<dimago> mas aqueles error e fails ali
<dimago> me encomodam
<Aferreiramelo> kkk..
<dimago> pq nao to entendendo, pq disso..
<dimago> hahaha
<dimago> tu ri neh
<dimago> mas eh verdade
<dimago> eu to pensando
<dimago> q primeiro ele tenta ver se o user_rede
<dimago> eh local
<dimago> ai como nao eh, ele da erro..
<Aferreiramelo> Pode ter sido algo de Sintaxe errada nos Scripts
<dimago> tem algo ali no pam
<dimago> talvez algum ajuste
<dimago> mas nao consegui fazer
<dimago> ainda
<Aferreiramelo> Ja viu se o Bind9 ta Funcionando legal..
<Aferreiramelo> Pergunta, Qual o Ubuntu vc tá usando...
<Aferreiramelo> dimago, Morreu véi...
<saintclair> ??????
<Aferreiramelo> Hum?
<spiga> oi
<Aferreiramelo> Spiga.. e aew..
<spiga> eae
<Aferreiramelo> Tudo certo.. Camarada
<Aferreiramelo> Fala Spiga... as Novidades..
<spiga> tenho uma
<spiga> to indo para minha casa agora...
<spiga> espediente acabou.
<Aferreiramelo> kkkkkk
<Aferreiramelo> Filet
<Aferreiramelo> Ótima Novidade..
<Aferreiramelo> Té!
<dimago> Aferreiramelo, desculpa kra
<dimago> estava com minha gerente
<dimago> entao, o 11.10
<Aferreiramelo> Oneric..
<Aferreiramelo> Instalou o Bind9?
<dimago> nao nao
<Aferreiramelo> Olha aew
<Aferreiramelo> Bind9 tem q tá de Pé..
<dimago> entendi
<Aferreiramelo> aqueles erros lá é pq o OpenSSh* não tá achando o Arquivo
<dimago> o keytab ?
<Aferreiramelo> isso
<dimago> pois eh
<dimago> entao
<dimago> esse arquivo ai
<dimago> eu devo ganhar ele do AD neh?
<Aferreiramelo> Não..
<Aferreiramelo> na realidade vc tem que editar ele..
<Aferreiramelo> o Bind9 controla fluxo de Banda..
<Aferreiramelo> geralmente o Bind9 quando instalado deixa um Default desse arquivo no loca.
<Aferreiramelo> *local
<dimago> eh mesmo?
<Aferreiramelo> tente colocar o Bind9 de pé...
<dimago> tipo
<dimago> vou dar uma olhada em outro servidor meu, q roda meu dns externo
<dimago> eh bind
<dimago> logo, deve ter esse arquivo la entao?
<Aferreiramelo> Capaz.
<Aferreiramelo> o Bind9 é meio chato pra instalar.. pq tem que colocar uns repositório antigos ou pegar ele do Debian. corrente
<Aferreiramelo> mas vc desenrola..
<dimago> entendi
<Aferreiramelo> Bom Dimago, já temos um começo... se com o Bind9 mesmo assim.. continuar no erro..
<Aferreiramelo> aew agente pensa em algo
<dimago> sim sim
<dimago> como te disse..
<dimago> ele tah rolando legal..
<dimago> porem, nos logs ali
<dimago> pego esses erros/fail
<Aferreiramelo> Pois é.. a dor de cabeça é só pq quer ver ele redondinho o que é bom néh
<dimago> hehehe
<Aferreiramelo> Entendo..
<Aferreiramelo> Capricho nunca é demais..
<Aferreiramelo> Se fosse pra fazer de qualquer jeito.. vc tava usando windows.. kkk
<dimago> hahahaha
<dimago> bem nessaa
<iFail-Ubuntu> alguem conhece algum so com o openbox ja instalado  e configurado?
<Aferreiramelo> iFail, qual o problema?
<Aferreiramelo> não consegue achar o Sinal? ou abrir os Canais?
<iFail-Ubuntu> porque?
<Aferreiramelo> vc num tá atrás de um OpenBox..
<Aferreiramelo> de repente posso ajudar
<iFail-Ubuntu> tipo ja tentei instalar no arch linux mas nao consigo instalar, tbm estalei no ubuntu e nao consigo meter menus nem nada , estava a pensar em achar um SO que ja venha com o openbox
<Aferreiramelo> Distro q já venha com ele é tenso..
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: Tem o crunchbang, mas acho que não recomendo.
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou com openbox no arch faz uns 2 anos.
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas eu tenho problemas ao instalar .. :S
<FernandoBasso> Que problemas, e por que quer o openbox?
<iFail-Ubuntu> nunca configurei ja instalaei mas na parte do autostart.sh dis que nao existe
<iFail-Ubuntu> quero open box pk dixem que posso faxer como quero com ele
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: Você que iniciar pelo comando startx?
<iFail-Ubuntu> dis que nao reconhece esse comando
<iFail-Ubuntu> ja tentei de tudo  :S
<FernandoBasso> Depende a distro. No arch tem que instalar o xorg-xinit para ter o startx.
<iFail-Ubuntu> primeira ves e sempre mt dificil
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas eu queria perceber os passos que tenho de faxer para poder instalar um ambiente grafico
<Aferreiramelo> Pera.. Lendo
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: http://jeditux.wordpress.com/2010/07/15/archlinux-openbox-irssi-conky-vim-screenshots/
<iFail-Ubuntu> do tipo primeiro installo o sudo depois a grafica depois nao sei que.. queria saber como fazer do inicio
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: É o meu desktop.
<FernandoBasso> Quando tirei esses screenshots usava o lxde as vezes.
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: Você tem como instalar o sistema e ficar online em outro pc?
<FernandoBasso> A gente vai te ajudando...
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas eu ainda nao consegui instalar ambiente grafico no arch
<iFail-Ubuntu> tenho em VM
<iFail-Ubuntu> :)
<Aferreiramelo> Fiuuu VM?
<iFail-Ubuntu> virtual box
<FernandoBasso> Em VM é problemas na certa.
<FernandoBasso> Eu já fiz isso...
<iFail-Ubuntu> pois mas se instalo em raiz nao sei como ver as partiçoes para instalar
<FernandoBasso> Tem distro que é chata pra subir o X no vbox.
<Aferreiramelo> Muitas..
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: Por que não instala no ubuntu mesmo?
<Aferreiramelo> Ubuntu com Unity,,, nem Funfa
<iFail-Ubuntu> ja instalei mas tipo aparece fundo preto e menu do openbox so que nao sei configurar :(
<iFail-Ubuntu> queria o menu em cima
<FernandoBasso> Não dá.
<FernandoBasso> Openbox não é pra isso.
<FernandoBasso> E configurar menu do openbox é igual em qualquer distro.
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas consigo instalar xD
<Aferreiramelo> Qual a Duvida então?
<iFail-Ubuntu> FernandoBasso,  sabes todos os passos do inicio ate instalar o ambiente grafico?
<FernandoBasso> Puxa, fiquei dois dias traduzindo o wiki do openbox para pt_BR (para o arch linux) e agora vi que o wiki pt_br nem existe mais....
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: No arch?
<iFail-Ubuntu> sim
<iFail-Ubuntu> presisava de saber se instalo primeiro a grafica ou o xorg ou o sudo ou actualizaçoes presisava de saber a ordem certa
<FernandoBasso> Depende.sudo pacman -S xorg-server xf86-video-tua_placa
<iFail-Ubuntu> e o ambiente grafico?
<FernandoBasso> xf86-input-keyboard e muitos outros, depende do teu sistema.
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<iFail-Ubuntu> instalo o sudo o xorg ,grafica que mais?
<FernandoBasso> Não é necessário o sudo. Não tem nada a ver com o ambiente gráfico.
<FernandoBasso> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<iFail-Ubuntu> eu sei sudo e como no ubuntu para dar permissoes
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas so uma duvida por exemplo tenho 4 partiçoes uma para windows outra para ubuntu outra para ficheiros e outra para o arch linux .. na instalaçao ao configurar manualmente o disco como e que ponho a instalar na partiçao que quero na do arch
<FernandoBasso> Pra instalar no vbox, você não usa uma partição real.
<iFail-Ubuntu> e que se instalo normal ele formata o disco todo
<iFail-Ubuntu> eu sei mas estou a falar em normal
<iFail-Ubuntu> no vm sei que nao ha problema com isso
<FernandoBasso> Pra não formatar o disco todo, tem uma opção na hora de instalar.
<FernandoBasso> Não lembro de cabeça pois faz mais de um ano que instalei o arch pela última vez.
<iFail-Ubuntu> e qual?
<FernandoBasso> Tem que ficar de olho...
<Aferreiramelo> Oxxe...
<iFail-Ubuntu> xD
<Aferreiramelo> pra não instalar no Disco inteiro..
<Aferreiramelo> Faça a Tabela de partições Certinhas..
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas e que tenho 4 partiçoes queria instalar so numa
<iFail-Ubuntu> e tao certas xD
<Aferreiramelo> Hum..
<Aferreiramelo> 4 Partições..
<Aferreiramelo> no Limite na MBR?
<iFail-Ubuntu> o pior selecionar na partiçao que quero que instale
<Aferreiramelo> Sei Agora entendi..
<Aferreiramelo> Tá sendo barrar é mirar na q vc quer.? é isso?
<iFail-Ubuntu> sim pk tipo aparece para selecionar o disco mas nao sei onde escolho nas partiçoes
<Aferreiramelo> não lembra o Nome da partĩção?
<iFail-Ubuntu> nao tem nome .. novo volume prai xD
<iFail-Ubuntu> mas la nao aparece o nome so sda1 ou 2
<iFail-Ubuntu> e que nem o tamanho da partiçao
<Aferreiramelo> Sei
<FernandoBasso> iFail-Ubuntu: Pratica no vbox antes.
<Aferreiramelo> e na Opção Prepare HardDisk
<Aferreiramelo> vc não conseque ver as Partições
<FernandoBasso> Faz uma formatação manual no vbox, só pra praticar.
<iFail-Ubuntu> hum ok vou ver isso!
<FernandoBasso> Eu pratiquei muita coisa graças o vbox. :)
<iFail-Ubuntu> yha da mt geito
<Aferreiramelo> nO Inicio da instalação do Arch e Slack vc tem que definir de onde vem e para onde vai...
<Aferreiramelo> monte tudo bem legalzinho usando o VBox depois vc tenta no Físico mesmo..
<iFail-Ubuntu> sim estou a tentar na vm
<Aferreiramelo> Quanto melhor a Distro.. mai complicada é ela.. é assim mesmo depois Piora..
<dimago> Aferreiramelo, vlw broder, vou vazar agora.. eu volto depois com as novidades se deu a parada ou nao bele
<Aferreiramelo> Vlww.. Dimago... Aquele Abraço se Cuide
<iFail-Ubuntu> Aferreiramelo,  tax ai?
<iFail-Ubuntu> ou FernandoBasso
<Aferreiramelo> Oi TôSim
<Aferreiramelo> IFail.. Tô aqui Camarada.. diga lá..
<barna_> alguem com problemas pra acessar o facebook-chat no pidgin ou empathy??
<barna_> aki não ta entrando desde ontem!
<barna_> mas pela pagina entra de boa!
<Aferreiramelo> Deve ser do Servidor..
<barna_> mas pq melo navegador ele funfa e pelo pidgin não?
<Aferreiramelo> O Navegador cai direto no sistema deles.. néh
<Aferreiramelo> Pidgin tem que dá o Drible.. tvlz mudarão alguma coisa
<barna_> hummmm!
<barna_> q droga!
<barna_> depois eu corro atraz de descubrir o q fazer!
<Pikachu> tem algum problema com algum backbone pra fora do Brasil?
<barna_> valeu!
<Aferreiramelo> Valeu
<thiago__> Boa noite, a paz! Pessoal após realizar algumas configurações referentes ao tema no emesene me é remetido vários erros via terminal e após logar-se na conta, nada aparece. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<thiago__> Alguém?
<Aferreiramelo> Thiago_
<Aferreiramelo> ?
<thiago__> Aferreiramelo, diga.
<thiago__> Pois não.
<Aferreiramelo> Cara... procurei aqui material pra te ajudar..
<Aferreiramelo> mas num achei muita coisa..
<thiago__> Também o fiz.
<Aferreiramelo> de repente o tema que vc colocou pode não ser para sua versão
<thiago__> Adicionei o repositório.
<thiago__> Instalei a versão 2.12.
<Aferreiramelo> ou está conrrompido
<Aferreiramelo> Qual o nome da Pele que vc instalou
<thiago__> Não me recordo.
<Aferreiramelo> Tenso..
<thiago__> Lembro-me da escolha dos temas de audio, ícones e demais.
<Aferreiramelo> Qual foi
<thiago__> Via opção "comunidade".
<thiago__> WLM = áudio, ícones...
<thiago__> Tente removê-lo de maneira completa reinstalando-o posteriormente. Não obtive sucesso.
<Aferreiramelo> Fico de Mãos Atadas.. pq não uso o App então não tenho muitos Macetes para ele..
<thiago__> Faz uso de qual mensageiro instantâneo?
<Aferreiramelo> Pidgin
<Aferreiramelo> tbm gtk... não sei se o Miolo é igual!
<Aferreiramelo> Qual sua Distro Thiago?
<thiago__> Ubuntu 11.10.
<Aferreiramelo> Oneric!
<Aferreiramelo> Idioma?
<thiago__> Pt-Br.
<Aferreiramelo> Bacana..
<thiago__> Devido?
<Aferreiramelo> Será que não é um Problema com o Unity.. ou você tá usando Gnome
<Aferreiramelo> ?
<thiago__> UNity,
<thiago__> Unity*.
<Aferreiramelo> Pode ser isso, talvez tem alguma coisa que não desceu bem no Unity
<Aferreiramelo> tente disparar usando outro Ambiente...
<Aferreiramelo> no GDM mesmo vc consegue disparer pelo Gnome Clássico
<thiago__> Aferreiramelo, me é remetida
<thiago__> remetido o seguinte erro...
<thiago__> Via terminal.
<thiago__> Gtk-WARNING **: Não foi possível localizar a ferramenta de temas no module_path: "equinox",
<Aferreiramelo> Viu, tem haver com o GTK..
<Aferreiramelo> algo não desceu legal no Unity..
<thiago__> Lamentável.
<Aferreiramelo> É sim.. bom mais olhe pelo lado bom.. se você corrigir o problema junto ao GTK... vai Rodar Suave o Seu App
<Aferreiramelo> Tentou fazer a Troca de Ambiente.?
<thiago__> Tentarei após o término da atualização.
<Aferreiramelo> Teu Português! não parece ser PT-Br
<Aferreiramelo> parece PT puro!
<thiago__> Devido?
<Aferreiramelo> Sintaxe de Escrita, uso de Palavras em desuso no Brasil
<Aferreiramelo> ou isso, ou você nasceu no Brasil colônial
<thiago__> :)
<Aferreiramelo> Caramba, ArchLinux pra dá Trabalho...
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-04
<Music_sound> Arch =}
<Aferreiramelo> Arch sim!
<Music_sound> OS leve rapido o mais simples da categoria =}
<Aferreiramelo> É sim... mas é um Danado pra ser Configurado.. demanda muito tempo..
<Music_sound> só na primeira vez que vc vai ajeitando ajeitando quando ve fez tudo errado =} mas da segunda vez já sabe onde pegar
<Aferreiramelo> Néh isso...
<Aferreiramelo> Mais o Danado é Jeitoso mesmo... Mimosinho..
<Music_sound> =}
<Aferreiramelo> Music_sound, ele tem sempre problemas com os Repositórios... um monte aqui off
<thiago__> Saindo. Aferreiramelo , obrigado.
<Music_sound> comigo nunca
<Aferreiramelo> Abraço Grande Thiago
<Aferreiramelo> Boa sorte com seu Messageiro
<Aferreiramelo> Hoje foi um Trauma aqui pra achar um... Sorte q o FernandoBosco me emprestou um...
<ghs> ei pessoal, o virtualbox não aparece o vbox additions. o que esta acontecendo ?
<ghs> Meu virtualbox nao aparece http://goo.gl/Gaan1
<ghs> nao aparece o Machine Devices e Help. O que está acontecendo ?
<omelete> ghs,  tá instalado?
<ghs> sim, omelete
<ghs> eu preciso desse menu para instalar o vBox Additions
<ghs> omelete: isso chega engraçado, pq nao aparece o menu omelete  ?
<omelete> pow sei ñ
<omelete> aqui tá normal
<ghs> omelete:  como q vc instalou o virtualbox ? baixando pelo site oficial ou ubuntu software ?
<omelete> ghs,  fico te devendo, ñ uso ubuntu
<omelete> tenta reinstalar
<marlop> Aferreiramelo: aquele erro do thiago__ é a falta da engine gtk equinox
<marlop> ghs: como vc instalou o vbox?
<Aferreiramelo> Oi..
<Aferreiramelo> é isso mesmo Marlop..
<Aferreiramelo> mas eu pedi pra ele rever o Gtk..
<ghs> marlop: eu instalei pelo ubuntu software, nao deu e reinstalei e depois baixei pelo site oficial
<Aferreiramelo> mais Valeu pelo FeedBack..
<marlop> ghs: vc ta usando o unity?
<ghs> marlop: sim
<marlop> ja olhou no painel, geralmente os menus dos programas aparecem la
<ghs> marlop: acho q vc n esta entendendo
<ghs> http://goo.gl/Gaan1 veja marlop
<marlop> vc esta rodando a vm em tela cheia?
<ghs> ta vendo esse Machine Devices e Help ?
<marlop> eles são meus e no unity aparecem no global-menu no painel superior
<ghs> não.. isso tem q aparece ao abrir uma maquina virtual no virtualbox, conforme a imagem
<marlop> a energia/internet cairam aqui, qual foi a ultima mensagem minha que apareceu no canal?
<marlop> alguem poderia dar um paste com as mensagens do canal depois da minha penúltima mensagem, a internet caiu aqui
<marlop> ghs ^^
<ghs> marlop: consigui, baixei o Vbox Additions.iso separadamente
<ghs> mas mesmo assim, nao aparece os malditos menus
<marlop> vc ta rodando a vm em tela cheia?
<marlop> se sim Ctrl+HOME deve fazer eles aparecerem
<marlop> se não o normal no unity é eles estarem no global-menu no painel superior, é só colocar o mouse la que eles costuman aparecer
<marlop> ghs^^
<omelete> ghs,  tentou o q eu disse?
<Darck> Boa Noite!
<mwallacesd> E ai povo!
<mwallacesd> =P
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ta ai?
<fabiokoto> 1
<tiago> ola pessoal sou novo no linux me indiquem um local onde possa aprender os comandos basicos pelo terminarl etc
<aferreiramelo> Bom Dia FernandoBasso
<aferreiramelo> Bom Dia.. Negrada!!!
<aferreiramelo> ¬¬'
<FernandoBasso> aferreiramelo: :)
<illuminarch> e ae FernandoBasso
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> estou com problemas com o digitalizador simples do ubuntu.
<L88os1> se coloco uma imagem pequena ele digitaliza como se fosse uma folha normal, e a imagem fica no meio.
<L88os1> quero que ele redimensione automaticamente para o tamanho da imagem.
<OneSr> Galera, boa tarde. Alguém pode me explicar em um cálculo de júros simples, porque tem de se somar 1 ao período vezes os juros -> VF = P.(1+(I.N))
<Patricia> vitorlobo: to aqui ^^
<Patricia> vitorlobo: hahahaha  http://migra.tk/7wogk
<Patricia> vitorlobo: vou trabalhar no pc quando voltar me chama
<sistematico> Boa tarde a todos, me vou.
<ubuntero-brazil> ola. tenho um monitor samsung syncmaster q funciona com resolucao final e 1440x900 mas aqui na minha maquina so acusa ate 1220x800, acho eu. como posso modificar isso. alguem pode ajudar? obrigado.
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> :D
<MarconM> annakamilla: \o
<MarconM> ola
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<Stockholder> Boa tarde annakamilla
<Stockholder> tudo ótimo e você como vai querida? ;D
<Stockholder> ^^
<annakamilla> alguem sabe de um plugin para twittar no pidgin ??
<annakamilla> to bem
<Stockholder> annakamilla, nao que eu conheça, mas será que o twitter não tem alguma opção pra XMPP?
<Stockholder> pq se ele tiver api pra isso
<Stockholder> vc pode usar o pidgin pra isso
<Stockholder> ou o finch
<Stockholder> veja
<Stockholder> o facebook tem uma opção pra xmpp, mas é só pro chat
<annakamilla> sim
<Stockholder> eu tenho umas opções pro twitter pq eu uso a api deles
<Stockholder> mas pra php :/
<Stockholder> pra pidgin nao
<scripi> salve rapeize
<Sorion_Buddha> é só ativar a função no pidgin e depois pegar um numero PIN para funcionar
<Stockholder> acho que pidgin eh em python se nao me engano
<scripi> alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda
<scripi> qual melhor versão do ubuntu pra rodar num netbook?
<Stockholder> scripi, a versão normal
<Stockholder> eu rodo ela no meu aspire one
<Stockholder> e funciona bem
<Stockholder> soh q eu tenho 2gb de memoria nele
<Stockholder> vc vai notar alguns problemas com a resolução
<Stockholder> e nao da pra sair dos 1024x600
<Stockholder> mas com o tempo vc se acostuma
<scripi> eu ja tentei todas...
<scripi> algumas ficam travando
<Stockholder> qual configuração vc usa?
<scripi> a q se sai melhor é a 10.04
<Stockholder> oq vc tem no seu netbook
<scripi> só q as vezes o wifi demora mt pra conectar
<Stockholder> qual é a configuração de hardware dele?
<scripi> processador ATOM N550 dual core... 2 gb ram
<scripi> 320 hd
<scripi> é um ASUS eeepc 1015pem
<Stockholder> ah entao roda o 11.10 mesmo
<Stockholder> ta ótima
<Stockholder> brother
<Stockholder> faz assim
<Stockholder> scripi, se nao rodar bem a 11.10 do ubuntu
<Stockholder> instala o xubuntu ou o lubuntu mas só no ultimo caso
<Stockholder> eu rodo o xubuntu com a metade da conf q vc tem
<Stockholder> em um desk
<scripi> a versão q eu to agora roda bem
<scripi> a 10.04
<scripi> só q rola um stress com o wifi rs
<scripi> as vezes conecta rápido... e as vezes demora mt
<scripi> mas... vou dar uma olhada no 11.10
<Stockholder> ;D
<yermandu> BrasilSemVírusÉBrasilComLinux
<Stockholder> yermandu, viva la revolución :D
<Stockholder> aeuhuehuuaehuhehuae
<yermandu> \o/
<marcelomauro> off-topic: Aí galera, tou com uma grana para comprar um tablet... mas tou na maior dúvida entre o Ipad e o Samsung Galaxy ... alguém conhce algum lugar onde tenha uma avaliação dos dois produtos que seja confiável para auxiliar minha decisão?
<illuminarch> marcelomauro va pro Galaxy
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: por quais motivos?
<illuminarch> Fui na onda de comprar tudo da apple porque era melhor e de certo o Hardware eh melhor, mas o sistema IOS eh uma #$%#$%
<illuminarch> Tenho um Iphone4 e tenho tanta raiva dele que serve apenas para que os meus papéis nao voem
<illuminarch> o Ipad eu vendi
<marcelomauro> então... eu tava vedo isso... é certo dizer que o android é um linux/
<illuminarch> nao curti e hoje tudo gira em torno do android
<illuminarch> marcelomauro sim o android eh um linux e um dos sistemas mais cotados do mundo
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: o que dizer, hoje, da quantidade de aplicativos?
<illuminarch> muito superior
<illuminarch> marcelomauro veja voce mesmo http://www.androidpit.com/pt/android-market?gclid=CMCm2bmZha4CFQGd7QodcR3X4g
<marcelomauro> Eu tenho um celular lg com android 2.3... até gosto. Não sei se é por causa de ser um celular, acho meio limitado
<illuminarch> marcelomauro voce tem nocao do que eh ter 700 mil androids ativados por dia
<illuminarch> isso sao dados de 2011 e imagina hoje
<marcelomauro> legal
<Stockholder> boa tarde galera
<illuminarch> marcelomauro bom, voce pediu a minha opiniao e eu te dei com base na minha experiencia com a apple, todos os meus macbook estao com o archlinux
<illuminarch> por ai voce imagina
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: meu bjetivo principal é para leitura (leio muitos livros no computador)
<illuminarch> marcelomauro compre com android e pronto
<illuminarch> garanto que samsung nao iria fabricar porcaria e nem tao pouco usar o que nao presta pra vender
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: e quanto ao quisito com ou sem 4G? (Eu atualmente tenho wi-fi em casa e trabalho)
<illuminarch> stockholder boa
<illuminarch> marcelomauro neste caso voce quer ler documentos, voce nao tem como foco principal ficar na net, entao voce tem que comprar um tablet que tenha um bom desempenho e uma boa capacidade de armazenamento
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: eu á estava inclinado a Samsung devido o android, mas muitos amigos parecem ser fanboys da apple e me deixaram na dúvida
<illuminarch> marcelomauro eles usam linux ? sao profissionais de TI ? conhecem o que eh um sistema a fundo ?
<illuminarch> usam o tabler para o mesmo fim que voce?
<marcelomauro> de certeza não
<marcelomauro> rsrsrrs
<illuminarch> marcelomauro eu uso linux ha 14 anos e sei do que falo pra voce, tenho cara de nerd "tenho" srsrs e lhe adianto compre android ou siga o conselho de seus amigos e compre a marca
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: enfim... pena que o 64Gb ainda está caro para mim... vou ter que ir de 16 mesmo
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: beleza... decsão tomada. Muito obrigado pelo conselho
<illuminarch> marcelomauro voce pode ver um com expansao e deopis vc vende
<illuminarch> todo mundo quer comprar um tablet com android :)
<marcelomauro> illuminarch: li estes dias que o MEC abriu uma licitação para compra de tablets da positivo para professores (eu sou professor)... pena que é da positivo
<marcelomauro> mas eles vem com android 2.2
<marcelomauro> o objetivo é que os professores se familiarizem a usar tablets como ferramentas educacionais
<illuminarch> marcelomauro pois eh cara, vai ser igual aos computadores
<illuminarch> :(
<marcelomauro> isso
<L88os1> boa noite
<L88os1> alguém ai consegue configurar uma placa de captura encore enltv-fm3?
<licensed> quero acessar a interface grafica do meu desktop (ubuntu) do meu notebook (ubuntu). qual a melhor opcao? alguem sugere alguma? terminal somente nao serve
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-05
<UdontKnow> ae
<UdontKnow> licensed: NX
<licensed>  UdontKnow parece ser show irei testar já =D obrigado
<licensed> UdontKnow, ta dando connection refused, ja mexi, revirei e nao descubro o que é.. o servico do server esta rodando =/ será que só permite acesso externo? acho que eu tenho que estar de fora tentando acessar o ip externo
<sistematico> * Não pode entrar em  ##Brasil (Canal exclusivo a convidados).
<sistematico> Porque? :/
<Celso> problema sistematico esse...o Brasil nao é nosso
<sistematico> ?
<Celso> com esse nome nao poderia ser assim
<Alex-Musicman> qual é o comando pra saber os ips que já acessaram a shell?
<Stylles> Opa..
<Stylles> Alguem usa algum sistema de firewall?
<sistematico> Eu usei muito o ufw e o iptables.
<Stylles> sistematico:  hum..
<Stylles> sistematico:  queria usar algo como o endian
<Stylles> sistematico:  ou pfesense
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Nunca vi.
<sistematico> Esse último eu ouvi falar.
<sistematico> O mais famoso de todos é o iptables, e o padrão do Ubuntu é o UFW, te recomendo fortemente o último, é simples e seguro.
<sistematico> Se pegar algo muito complicado, vai acabar se embaralhando nas regras e ficará inseguro do mesmo jeito, concorda?
<sistematico> Filosofia KISS.
<andersoncarlos83> bom dia pessoal...
<andersoncarlos83> no xubuntu. coloco senha e não abre, ele carrega e volta para a tela de senha novamente...alguém sabe o que fazer?
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu descubro o uuid de um hd pra colocar no fstab? ele ta montando sozinho mas nao ta permitindo leitura (e nao ta no fstab)
<illuminarch> licensed
<illuminarch> df -kh
<illuminarch> ele vai listar as particoes
<illuminarch> via terminal
<licensed> isso.. é a sdc1 que eu quero
<illuminarch> df -kh
<illuminarch> pronto rodar :)
<licensed> nao aparece o uuid
<licensed> /dev/sdc1             466G  298G  169G  64% /media/Castiel
<licensed> a resposta da minha pergunta pro illuminarch-afk e pra alguem que mais se interessar é ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<illuminarch-afk> licensed existem varios comandos... mas obg pela dica
<illuminarch-afk> da proxima vez especifque que vc desejar ver o rotulo completo + caminho
<illuminarch-afk> ls -l = listar label
<licensed> illuminarch-afk, mas o df -kh nao mostra o uuid, amigo. e o vol_id que varios sites indicam, nao funciona no ubuntu
<licensed> illuminarch-afk, mas nao é
<licensed> eu quero saber o UUID, voce sabe o que é UUID?
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu descubro o uuid de um hd pra colocar no fstab? ele ta montando sozinho mas nao ta permitindo leitura (e nao ta no fstab)
<licensed> a minha pergunta foi essa
<illuminarch-afk> hum acho que nao prestei atencao srsrs
<licensed> t+
<illuminarch-afk> vai la
<BugsCrash> Boa tarde pessoal -> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda com relacao ao networking. estou com Ubuntu Server e so entra no wireless apos comando /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<BugsCrash> Boa tarde pessoal -> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda com relacao ao networking. estou com Ubuntu Server e so entra no wireless apos comando /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<red5> eai pessoal
<red5> queria saber como fazer para a funcao hibernar voltar a funcionar no 11.10 ?
<dantas> olá pessoal, boa tarde!
<dantas> alguém poderia me dizer qual a diferença entre um arquivo da pasta /etc/init.d/ que está na cor azul claro e verde claro?
<dantas> no terminal
<pitoow> dantas, a diferença refere-se a permissão que os aqruivos tem
<dantas> sim
<dantas> valeu pitoow
<dantas> no ls -la a primeira letra do azul claro é um l, e após o nome do arquivo tem uma seta indicando um local /etc/init/
<dantas> ou seja, é um link?
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<dantas> tudo bem
<dantas> e vc?
<annakamilla> to bem
<annakamilla> alguem tem google-chrome instalado??
<dantas> eu não tenho
<annakamilla> eu preciso de uma lib dele
<annakamilla> para rodar pdf
<dantas> infelizmente não posso te ajudar annakamilla
<dantas> não uso o chrome aqui
<annakamilla> eu me revoltei com o firefox
<YokoBR> Galera, tenho um psp, mas só consigo montar ele pra read... não consigo escrever no cartão de memória
<annakamilla> hum YokoBR qual a mensagem ??
<YokoBR> hummm.. nenhuma
<YokoBR> nem como root eu consigo escrever no psp :/
<L88os1> boa tarde
<Guest96319> ??
<annakamilla> cai
<infocus> só ultrabook mesmo q tem i5 e menos de 1,5kg ?
<YokoBR> alguem pode me ajudar a montar meu psp com permissão de escrita?
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal tem como instalar o unity 2d no ubuntu 10.04 tentei varias dicas na net mas nenhuma funcionou se alguém puder me ajudar fico grato!
<irtigor> não tem como (não de forma segura)
<rogerio> irtigor que pena! mas valeu pela "dica"!
<UdontKnow> ae
<LauHip>  #news
<rockerz> olá
<rockerz> tem alguém ai ?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém conhece alguma forma de configurar o emesene para me alertar apenas para alguns usuários específicos?  Se não, qual programa alternativo usar que tem esse recurso?
<marciobr> alertar como ?
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer tipo de alerta.
<EduardeCalibal> Só quero saber quando determinadas pessoas estiverem conectadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não todas as pessoas.
<EduardeCalibal> Já estava matutando fazer um plugin para o emesene.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Como é mesmo o ditado...  A necessidade é a mãe de todas as invenções?
<Pedronsso> Ola boa noite galera
<Pedronsso> Preciso de uma ajuda de vcs
<Pedronsso> Estou com o ubuntu estalado no meu notebook acer apsire 3100 , Não consigo conecxão wifis ele não acha o drive certo para o sistema .
<Pedronsso> Minha placa é uma PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468&REV_01
<Pedronsso> Alguem pode me ajudar ???
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se identifico essa criança, mas não fique com muitas esperanças não...
<Pedronsso> ok obrigado
<rennan> "Não fique com muitas esperanças não" ehheh eu ri =X
<EduardeCalibal> Esta Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card?
<Pedronsso> então entrei no google e tambem vi essa mensagem
<EduardeCalibal> Já tive problemas insolúveis com dispositivos sem fio.
<EduardeCalibal> Massa. :D
<EduardeCalibal> O pessoal esta sendo realista.
<Pedronsso> mais o meu noteboo é um acer aspire 3100
<Pedronsso> a identificação do Hardware é /msg NickServ identify
<Pedronsso> ops
<Pedronsso> pera ai vou pegar de novo la
<EduardeCalibal> A boa notícia é que tem o driver no SP2 do Windows, a má é que você esta usando GNU...
<Pedronsso> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468&REV_01
<Pedronsso> Vichi
<Pedronsso> Fero pra mim
<EduardeCalibal> Boa sorte:  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ativando-placa-wireless-Broadcom-BCM4311-no-Ubuntu
<Pedronsso> ok
<Pedronsso> Obrigado mesmo
<Pedronsso> Queria levar Esse note no curso de pl1 linux que vou fazer aki na minha cidade
<EduardeCalibal> Mais um: http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<EduardeCalibal> Já não é muito novo esse dispositivo provavelmente n
<EduardeCalibal> não será tão ruim de configurar.
<Pedronsso> EduardeCalibal, O que vc Acha da certificação linu lp1 ?
<marciobr> <EduardeCalibal>  ja usou o Kmess ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sou adepto de diplomas, certificações e afins.  Mas é consenso que ajuda com sua carreira.
<EduardeCalibal> kmess, o nome não é estranho, não lembro...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se não tenho aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que eu testei uma vez, mas faz tanto tempo, vou instalar e testar.  Valeu.
<marciobr> eu acho ele bem bacana ... acho que atende as suas necessidades
<EduardeCalibal> Tem suporte a webcam?  oO
<marciobr> tem sim
<EduardeCalibal> Atualmente só consigo usar webcam pelo skype...
<Pedronsso> Nem me fala
<EduardeCalibal> Tinham que fazer uma rede paralela e começar a divulgar massivamente como substituto inovador do msn e pronto...
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo seria uma alegria só.
<marciobr> o amsn tb
<EduardeCalibal> Esse já testei, ele não atende as minhas necessidades, mas não lembro por que...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tenho uma avaliação negativa marcada nele aqui.
<marciobr> agora fiquei em dúvida se o Kmess tem suporte a webcam, mas com certeza o amsn tem
<EduardeCalibal> Achei ele bonito esteticamente, mas vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Pedronsso> bom testei a amsn mais não conseguir conectar web
<rennan> alguem me tira uma duvida como eu visualiso a pasta .wine?
<rennan> pra consseguir levar um arquivo para la
<irtigor> ctrl+h
<rennan> Nossa vlw
<rennan> =X
<rennan> usar o apt-build para instalar o wine
<rennan> melhora o desempenho de jogos?
<rennan> significamente?
<irtigor> depende
<irtigor> usando as flags/configuração padrão, muito pouco ou nada.
<BugsCrash> Boa tarde pessoal -> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda com relacao ao networking. estou com Ubuntu Server e so entra no wireless apos comando /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<BugsCrash> Boa Noite pessoal -> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda com relacao ao networking. estou com Ubuntu Server e so entra no wireless apos comando /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<rogerio> boa noite alguem sabe como eu decobro onde o programa esta instalado?
<fzapp> rogerio, 'which <comando>'
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-28
<lord_daemon> Cypher27 ^^
<lord_daemon> akela hora estava no cel do amigo
<lord_daemon> hehehehe
<lord_daemon> tava testando o andchat
<lord_daemon> para android
<Cypher27> ?
<Cypher27> que hora ?
<lord_daemon> xiiii
<lord_daemon> eskeceu
<lord_daemon> Cypher27 eu estava com nick newbay
<lord_daemon> vc recomendou o netbooting
<lord_daemon> mas eu kero instalar o arch a partir do pen drive
<Cypher27> Ah eh
<lord_daemon> netbooting tb me atende?
<Cypher27> to ligado
<Cypher27> sim
<Cypher27> qualquer distro
<lord_daemon> pq c fosse um live cd funcionaria
<lord_daemon> ah tah
<lord_daemon> blz
<lord_daemon> ai vou fazer o seguinte
<lord_daemon> pegar um pen
<lord_daemon> e por duas imagens
<lord_daemon> uma d um livr
<lord_daemon> live
<lord_daemon> e outra do arch
<lord_daemon> eu posso escolher kem bootar?
<Cypher27> nao
<Cypher27> uma de cada vez
<Cypher27> nao da pra fazer dualboot num pendrive (pelo menos eu desconheço)
<lord_daemon> hummm
<xGrind> lord_daemon, escreve em uma linha só mano. olha o flood no canal ;x
<lord_daemon> aff
<Cypher27> lord_daemon: e ai mano conseguiu ?
<lord_daemon> Cypher27 mano vou tentar amanaha... mimi ja ja =]
<hggdh> xGrind: obrigado :-)
<xGrind> hggdh, ;)
<xGrind> lord_daemon, nao é mimimi. é organização
<lord_daemon> organizacao o krai
<lord_daemon> tem ngm falando
<k000> e ae pessoal
<k000> blz?
<emanoelopes> Media Center => xbmc
<YanGM> emanoelopes, xbox media center?
<YanGM> Cypher27, dual boot em pen, sardu
<YanGM> ler o histórico daqui vai acabar em coisa de dias em pouco tempo lol
<emanoelopes> no ubuntu mesmo!
<emanoelopes> instalação feita pela central de programas mesmo!
<Cypher27> lord_daemon: demorou
<emanoelopes> alguém sabe um melhor!?
<YanGM> emanoelopes, já ouvi falar que colocaram um desses no Raspberry pi
<emanoelopes> YanGM, sim
<emanoelopes> o xbmc tem uma versão para Raspberry
<Cypher27> YanGM: dualboot em pendrive nunca ouvi, pode ser que tenha mas eu nao quis recomendar pra ele, acho que nao deve ser uma boa pratica. :)
<emanoelopes> Cypher27, dá uma olhada no pendrivelinux.com
<emanoelopes> lá tem muita informação sobre dual boot em pendrive
<YanGM> Cypher27, tem programinha que automatiza tudo como o sardu, mas é possível usar o grub também, com mais esforço obviamente
<Cypher27> ah sim mas era o cara que queria la em cima, que queria eu prefiro testar uma distro de cada vez em um pendrive sem malabarismo.
<Cypher27> :)
<Cypher27> mas vlw foi bom saber disso
<YanGM> Cypher27, malabarismo ehehe
<Cypher27> obrigado pelo conhecimento que me foi doado. Isso é ubuntu!
<YanGM> Cypher27, aplica isso em hd externo
<YanGM> faz valer a complicação
<Cypher27>  entendi
<Cypher27> mas é interessante msm
<YanGM> Cypher27, trabalhar em um portátil e quando precisar de mais poder da boot pelo PC, isso que é bom no linux, kernel generic cobre uma pá de hardware sem as frescuras de instalar driver do windows, podendo vários pcs compartilharem da mesma imagem de sistema
<YanGM> realmente é interessante
<emanoelopes> muitas possibilidades!
<Cypher27> eu acho muito bom, mas ainda nao consigo me encaixar utilizando, lógico que deve ser util há muitas pessoas se existe é porque há a necessidade
<Cypher27> mais por ignorancia minha mesmo onde eu aplicaria um dualboot em um pendrive ?
<YanGM> Cypher27, portar de um pendrive que pode instalar várias distros diferentes, por exemplo
<Cypher27> YanGM: hum entendi para um sysadmin,
<Cypher27> verade
<Cypher27> verdade
<Cypher27> interessante mesmo
<YanGM> ou caso trabalhe com windows, Recoveries para windows 7, vista, windows de ambas plataformas
<YanGM> em apenas 1 pendrive
<Cypher27> Eu graças à DEUS uso Ubuntu sem dual boot.
<YanGM> eu tenho um pendrive feito com o Sardu
<YanGM> Tem ubuntu, gparted live, recuperação de windows, milhares de coisas
<YanGM> muito útil pra dar suporte
<Cypher27> vou ver mais sobre isso mesmo acho que posso utilizar msm
<Cypher27> coloquei no meu bookmark :)
<YanGM> tem um testador de RAM… muita coisa
<lord_daemon> YanGM yumi tb faz isso ne?
<YanGM> lord_daemon, yumi...?
<lord_daemon> uma vez a tempos eu usei um gerenciador desses... q nao exibia a propaganda... era multi boot mas nao mostrava nome q nem o sardu mostra
<lord_daemon> eu sei q o splash pode ser alterado
<lord_daemon> mas da trabalho
<lord_daemon> yumi eh aplicativo pra multi boot
<YanGM> lord_daemon, bom saber desse app, editei meu pen depois pra tirar as propagandas do sardu
<lord_daemon> deu um trabalhin ne?
<YanGM> lord_daemon, é multi-plataforma?
<lord_daemon> pq a tela nao eh fixa
<lord_daemon> sim
<YanGM> lord_daemon, até que não, mas tenho que formatar o pen antes de adicionar algo
<YanGM> não posso usar a função de atualização do sardu
<lord_daemon> tendeu
<lord_daemon> YanGM com sardu nao c pode nem add um txt ne
<lord_daemon> ?
<lord_daemon> q perde a funcao do boot
<YanGM> lord_daemon, não
<YanGM> funciona normal
<lord_daemon> tem um sistema desses
<lord_daemon> q depois q vc faz o pen bootavel
<lord_daemon> vc nao pode add nada no pen
<lord_daemon> q para d bootar
<lord_daemon> patetico isso =/
<YanGM> lord_daemon, caramba
<lord_daemon> sardu eu fiz pro lek aki... winxp win7
<hggdh> OK. Agora que o dia terminou... Domingo foi yom ha-shoah.
<hggdh> er :-) domingo (ao por do sol) *começou* o yom hashoah
<xGrind> hggdh, sol? aki ta só chuva, frio
<xGrind> ;/
<Juan_Moreno> bom dia, hoje acordei e dei de cara com meu xubuntu sem funcionar audio! nao sei o q houve mas nao funciona nada, nem video, audio, seja de programas ou vindo do browser... alguem sabe resover essa situacao?
<Juan_Moreno> ou pelo menos me ajudar?
<Juan_Moreno> olá!! alguém?
<fabiomaca> Bom dia a todos!!!!!
<Juan_Moreno> fabiomaca, to tendo problema com meu audio, de repente, hoje acrodei e nao to ouvindo mais meu som direto do computador. qq som. seja do browser ou dos pgms. sabe me ajudar? abç
<fabiomaca> qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando???
<fabiomaca> vc usa um desktop
<fabiomaca> ou note
<fabiomaca> ???
<joaovitor> bom dia
<joaovitor> estou com duvidas a respeito da utilizacao de impressora em rede pelo ubuntu
<joaovitor> alguem ai?
<adiaswin> ola qual o teu problema
<adiaswin> me fale que eu tentarei resolver (-:
<joaovitor> cara eu nunca havia trabalhado com ubuntu, ai agora estou trabalhando e nao tenho mts conhecimentos, a situacao é a seguinte
<joaovitor> tenho varios computadores e uma impressora. hp laserjet p2015, preciso fazer com q seja possivel imprimir a partir de todas
<joaovitor> mas eu nao manjo nada de cups
<adiaswin> humm ok bem pelo modelo da impressora
<adiaswin> se voce quer que ela imprima em todos os pcs acredito que teria de instalar os drivers hp
<adiaswin> as outras maquinas sao windows correto
<joaovitor> sao aproximadamente 10 maquinas, todas com ubuntu 11,10
<joaovitor> 11.10*
<adiaswin> ok pelo o que eu entendi tu teria que se certificar que a impressoara esta conectada a rede e se a maquina pricipal a esta reconhecendo
<joaovitor> nas maquinas qnd eu digito localhost:631 aparece q o cups esta instalado e ate aparece o nome e modelo da impressora
<bruno> preciso de ajuda
<adiaswin> entao esta funcionando
<joaovitor> na maquina principal a impressora esta conectada e compartilhada
<Guest11150> como instalo o driver de wirelles ???????
<joaovitor> mas insiste em nao imprimir
<adiaswin> estranho
<adiaswin> veja as impressoras hp alguns modelos tem problemas com o driver open
<joaovitor> eu vo ver aki
<joaovitor> vo quebrar a cabeça mais um pouco qualquer coisa mais tarde volto aki
<joaovitor> obrigado
<adiaswin> va no site da hp e baixe o driver da impressora e instale em todas a maquinas
<joaovitor> vou fazer isso
<joaovitor> obrigado
<adiaswin> disponha
<ricardocampos> como crio partição quando vou instalar o ubuntu
<nntp> HAL!
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<nntp> bom
<Danniel-Lara> blz ? nntp
<nntp> fala Danniel-Lara tamo sussa e vc ?
<Danniel-Lara> nntp: tranquilo , sem problemas , e tu já testou o fedora18 ?
<nntp> Danniel-Lara, rapaz to com ele aqui a ponto de instalar e nao instalei ainda inclusive to verificando os meus backups aqui pra poder realizar essa parada... o que voce me diz ?
<Danniel-Lara> nntp : não gostei da parte que tem que particionar o disco é muito ruim , mas fora isso é tranquilo
<nntp> eu fui instalar numa vm aqui anteontem, e me dei com uns bug de tela e no final ele nao registrou um usuario eu achei estranho nao queria logar nem a pau na vm... agora quero ver na fisica mesmo como vai ser
<nntp> to com um note zero aqui e to na duvida de instalar o linux nele, acho que vou comprar um hd pra poder por esse linux nele e deixar o sistema original da acer pra quelquer problema eu ter a garantia sem problemas
<nntp> esse negocio de sistema recovery embutido eh phoda
<nntp> partiçao escondida
<Danniel-Lara> muito ruim mesmo
<Danniel-Lara> pois é
<Danniel-Lara> eu não preciso de sistema recovery
<nntp> eu tmb nao, mas digo pela garantia
<Danniel-Lara> sim sim
<nntp> vai que o note da um pau aqui fisico e me acusam de ter mudado o sistema e e vira o zetelo
<nntp> vo comprar um hd de 1tb ou quem sabe um momentus de 750 hibrido
<nntp> serah que roda linux nisso ae ?
<nntp> ainda nao pesquisei mas acho que roda sim
<Danniel-Lara> eu que rola sim , sem problemas
<nntp> 425 a criança
<Danniel-Lara> putz
<Danniel-Lara> é caro
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> sim.... to quase pegando um de 1tb mesmo
<nntp> pq sao 8gb de ssd apenas
<Danniel-Lara> hum
<nntp> que ele faz um cache automatico
<nntp> ele tem um algoritimo que faz um cache do que tu mais usa
<nntp> e deixa no ssd
<Danniel-Lara> hum
<nntp> entao ele fica com um alto desempenho
<Danniel-Lara> im
<Danniel-Lara> uma boa mesmo
<nntp> mas ainda to em duvida pq o ideal eh um ssd puro de 512 ae jah resolveria e isso em 3 meses acho que vai ta no preço desse momentus ae
<Danniel-Lara> sim
<Danniel-Lara> claro
<nntp> duro que tudo vai ter que vir via correio... aqui na minha cidade nao achei um hd de 7200 rpm pra note
<nntp> 2m de habitantes e nao tem eh triste isso viu
<nntp> brasil nao anda
<Danniel-Lara> verdade
<Danniel-Lara> qual a sua cidade ?
<nntp> goiânia
<Danniel-Lara> hum
<nntp> to achando eh em lugar algum esse hd de 7200
<Danniel-Lara> putz
<fabiomaca> bom dia, amigos ... alguem tem alguma receita de bolo pronta para instalar um ubuntu em um galaxy tab2? eu dei uma lida na internet em varias mas nada que eu fiz funcionou .... valew abraço e bom dia!!!
<Junior_> bom dia
<Junior_> alguem ja configurou FTP no ubuntu pra partilhar arquivos com windows?
<Junior_> preciso de ajuda quanto a transferencia com permissoes
<joaovitor> alguem aki que entenda de cups
<joaovitor> ?
<Junior_> alguem?
<Danniel-Lara> Junior: http://pt.kioskea.net/faq/2325-instalar-um-servidor-ftp-no-ubuntu
<Danniel-Lara> Junior_: http://pt.kioskea.net/faq/2325-instalar-um-servidor-ftp-no-ubuntu
<Junior_> legal Daniel, mas eu instalei  o proftpd consigo acesso pelo windows, mas  os arquivos windows>ubuntu ficam sem permissoes apos tranferencia
<Danniel-Lara> Junior_ de uma lida na documentação do Proftp que vai de ajudar
<Junior_> ja estou com o conf aberto e tudo refente a permissoes e diretorios eu jah fiz...
<Junior_> umask 775 allowwrite=yes etc...
<morcego_404> daew   pessoal
<morcego_404>  na oa ai
<morcego_404>   susi ?
<morcego_404>   auhaus
<morcego_404>   to de volta  ai nas quebradas
<morcego_404>  aushuas
<morcego_404>  estava  muito  ocupado pra  entrar  falar  ai com a galera  uashas
<morcego_404>  \ô/
<Junior_> ok
<Junior_> cara ta osso isso aqui
<Junior_> rss
<fabiomaca> alguem tem alguma dica de como instalar qualquer distribuição de linux  no galaxy tab2???
<morcego_404> qnussa
<morcego_404> veax  amno
<morcego_404>  mano ****
<morcego_404> ai   você  fode  uahsuahsuashas
<morcego_404>  acho  muito dificil  mano
<morcego_404>   acho que  por  mais  que voce consiga  colocara  normal  para 32 bit  vai ficar  legzera
<fabiomaca> então morcego_404, eu vi uns par de videos na internet de um mnte de caras que colocaram, eu estava afim de testar para ver como fica, vc não acha legal??? eu acesso remoto pelo tab, todas as minhas maquinas, tanto e casa como no escritorio, depois que vi um brother brazuca colocando uma dist de debian no tab fiquei com vontade tb, rsrsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> por isso que resolvi perguntar aqui para verificar se alguem tinha umareceitinha de bolo ou alguma coisa parecida
<joao> alguem com conhecimento de CUPS?
<joao_> preciso de uma ajuda com cups
<leonardocs> Boa tarde, uma duvida meio besta, como eu faço para ativar a hibernação no ubuntu 12.10
<LukeLinux> Boas
<LukeLinux> Alguém disposto à ajudar?
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe como eu resolvo aquele problema em que vc faz o login e em seguida volta pra tela de login?
<Hyuristyle> aconteceu dps de uma travada no sistema do qual eu tive que reiniciar
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: primeiro tens que descobrir o que esta causando o imediato encerramento da sessao
<Hyuristyle> na verdade nem entra no ubuntu, só ficam em looping na tela de login qnd eu tento fazer login
<Hyuristyle> quando eu entro no terminal, fica aparecendo de segundos em segundos 2 erros
<Hyuristyle> não lembro exatamente os erros, mas um deles referencia erro ao acessar alguma sessão do fd0
<Hyuristyle> talvez tenha corrompido alguma sessão do fd0 qnd reiniciei?
<hggdh> vá para o terminal 1 (CTRL-ATL-F1), e loge-se lá
<Hyuristyle> da pra fazer o login da sessão gráfica por lá?
<hggdh> depois, veja .xsession-errors, talvel tenha algo que nos indique o que está a ocorrer
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: não, este é um login na linha de comando
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> blz, tentarei
<Hyuristyle> valeu, hggdh!
<hggdh> veja também o /var/log/syslog
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> vou nessa, valeu!
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<prof_emanoel> Boa tarde, alguma dica para assitir os vídeos do media center XBMC em uma smartTV?
<prof_emanoel> instalei no ubuntu, a smart TV encontra o computador mas nenhum vídeo é encontrado.
<nessa_> ol+a
<nessa_> como faço para mudar a aparencia do meu ubuntu 12.04?
<nessa_> nao quero aquela barra lateral, quero aquele design precido com o do MAC
<nessa_> alguém me ajuda?
<vitorlobo> nessa_, ok
<vitorlobo> faz o seguinte...
<Danniel-Lara> nessa_: de uma lida http://www.nerdlivre.com/2012/05/transforme-o-ubuntu-1204-1210-e-linux.html
<vitorlobo> nessa_,  ctrl + alt + T ... dai digita wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<vitorlobo> nessa_,  depois loga como root usando sudo su (senha)
<vitorlobo> nessa_, e depois me cutuca rs
<vitorlobo> nessa_,  alias deixa
<vitorlobo> nessa_,  segue a dica do Danniel-Lara
<insano> alguém aí conhece uma boa fonte de tutoriais para o inkscape?
<sheepex> deixei o mac porque estava com saudades da interface do ubuntu
<sheepex> e o pessoal quero deixa o ubuntu com a cara do mac
<sheepex> *querendo
<insano> sheepex: já testou o elementary OS?
<insano> sheepex: é ubuntu, mas com muitas melhorias nesse sentido
<insano> sheepex: o problema é que está em fase beta
<insano> alguém aí conhece uma boa fonte de tutoriais para o inkscape?
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: blz ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: traquilo e aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: melhorando devido ao os ocorrido
<tiagoscd> pois é, tenso
<Danniel-Lara> sim sim
<sheepex> insano: não tinha visto ainda
<sheepex> mas parece interessante, o problema é que acostumei tanto com o unity que esta difícil larga ele
<vitorlobo> sheepex, se vc se sente bem no ambiente q ta acostumado, é inútil a crítica dos outros
<vitorlobo> rs
<sheepex> sim, mas nesse caso não houve critica, eu apenas fiz um comentário e o insano me enviou um link de um projeto
<sheepex> vitor o pessoal do canal tem falado muito sobre o ubuntu for smartphone?
<MarconM> e ae \o
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> xGrind, \o
<MarconM> menina
<madrugaaa> boa noite galera
<madrugaaa> alguem pode me ajudar com centos?
<reis> Boa noite!
<reis> nunca usei.
<reis> :(
<madrugaaa> estou com problema pra iniciar o SWAT
<madrugaaa> alguem me da um help
<madrugaaa> reis :/
<reis> tempos atrás eu usava o irc direto, po os canais tinhão a maior ideia, hj em dia so ficam parados, ninguem tc nada.
<reis> estranho!
<madrugaaa> verdade
<madrugaaa> tem algum sv brasileiro que dá gente nisso ainda?
<reis> quando tinha a brasnet erá bom
<reis> canal de hardware
<reis> linux
<reis> slacware
<reis> entre outros
<reis> com o maior movimento
<madrugaaa> verdade
<reis> madrugaaa: se conhece algum servidor brasileiro de irc
<reis> ?
<Alex-Musicman> olhe pelo lado bom: MSN vai morrer primeiro que o IRC rsrs
<madrugaaa> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<madrugaaa> verdade
<madrugaaa> Alex-Musicman
<madrugaaa> pode me ajudar com centos?
<madrugaaa> mais especificadamente com SWAT
<reis> msn morre em março
<Alex-Musicman> swat?
<Alex-Musicman> vixi.. to por fora
<Alex-Musicman> eu estou no Debian
<madrugaaa> swat ajuda a configurar o samba
<Alex-Musicman> o Wheezy está perto de lançar
<Alex-Musicman> hum..
<reis> alguem ai já conseguiu conf um macosx pc, com intel 4000 graficos?
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs.. aqui deixou de ser só ubuntu
<paladin__> o irc nunca morreu
<Alex-Musicman> falar nisso, meu HD do Ubuntu Hardy queimou semana passada
<paladin__> ta cada vez mais ativo
<paladin__> e o msn nao morreu, migrou pro skype
<paladin__> é q o mal do usuario é pensar que existe só o que ele sabe
<paladin__> existem milhares de redes que tem muitos brasileiros
<Boner> paladin__,  uma vez sim o irc era bacana no tempo da brasnet lembra ?
<paladin__> undernet , efnet
<reis> ubuntu e macosx é da mesma família, unix
<paladin__> claro q lembro
<paladin__> eu acessava a brasnet tb, mas o servidor era mantido por um casal de viados que brigaram
<paladin__> ai acabou
<reis> brasnet era muito boa
<Boner> sério ?
<Boner> essa eu n sabia rs rs
<Alex-Musicman> haeuhaueh
<reis> saudades!
<paladin__> mauritz e fabulous
<paladin__> procura no google a historia
<Boner> brasnet era massa
<Boner> paladin__,  nem vou atrás
<paladin__> tive varias rede na brasnet, aquele lixo lagado
<Alex-Musicman> rede brasileira não dá quase pra manter
<paladin__> quer bater papo, entra no batepapo uol, irc é pra adultos
<reis> na brasnet o canal linuxajuda erá ótimo!
<Alex-Musicman> toda vez aparece um moleque metido a packet kiddie pra derrubar os servidores
<paladin__> sei la
<paladin__> os cara era rico
<paladin__> e por brincadeira subiram um server de irc
<paladin__> eu nao tenho dinheiro pra bancar
<Bon-chan> ubuntu tem suporte para skype?
<Bon-chan> nativamente
<Bon-chan> ?
<Alex-Musicman> tem
<paladin__> sim
<Alex-Musicman> baixa baixar no site oficial
<paladin__> eu uso
<Alex-Musicman> tem pacote .deb disponível lá
<Bon-chan> valeu!
<reis> baixar no site oficial da uns lances de dep
<Bon-chan> :)
<hggdh> de fato, mas este é um canal relacionado ao Ubuntu, não CentOS...
<madrugaaa> hggdh é que nao tem o centos-br
<madrugaaa> :/
<reis> ubuntu é linux uai
<madrugaaa> mais é linux do msm jeito
<reis> entao
<Boner> paladin__,  mas eles ganhavam uma graninha com propaganda
<Alex-Musicman> até o debian é difícil ter suporte em português
<madrugaaa> alguém pra me ajudar a configurar o SWAT no centos
<madrugaaa> ?
<paladin__> Boner ganhava nada
<Boner> eu lembro que tinha umas de placa de memória do mercado livre
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.33.7.2-rt30-1-686 i686] distro[Debian 6.0.6] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 18.2% free] disk[Total: 529.9GB, 59.7% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live! 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Alex-Musicman> essa VGA é um lixo
<Alex-Musicman> não suporta compiz e ainda dá umas agarradas no navegador
<Alex-Musicman> minha radeon tinha pifado o capacitor de memória
<paladin__> alex, a maquina ta zoadinha um pouco
<paladin__> s3 é ruim d+
<paladin__> uhauah
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> pois é
<reis> Boner: comandos para instalar o skype
<Alex-Musicman> apesar que nesse chipset até que ela não tá tão ruim
<reis> Boner: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Boner> reis ?
<reis> Boner: sudo apt-get update
<Boner> é para o Bon-chan
<Alex-Musicman> uma que veio num intel que eu tinha, não rodava numa resolução superior a 640x480
<reis> Boner: sudo apt-get install skype
<Boner> Bon-chan,  pega os comandos que o reis me enviou
<reis> é mesmo
<reis> foi mal
<Boner> to pensando em comprar um notbook de 1600 reais no paraguay
<Boner> moro pertinho
<reis> Bon-chan: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Boner> 6 giga de memória e mais um monte de coisas
<Boner> 6 megas quer dizer
<reis> Bon-chan: sudo apt-get update
<reis> Bon-chan: sudo apt-get install skype
<Alex-Musicman> meu HD de 80GB começou a dar aqueles tec-tecs, e tem um micro dele que está esquentando demais...
<Alex-Musicman> isso pode ser a placa lógica, né?
<gabezao> madrugaaa, pvt
<reis> alguem consiguiu instalar o plugin freewins para compiz no ubuntu 12.10?
<reis> falar em hd, alguem sabe se tem como ativar o comando trim em raid0 no ubuntu?
<paladin__> Alex-Musicman, pra linuxman window manager é luxo
<Alex-Musicman> nunca tive experiência com sistema raid
<Alex-Musicman> eu pretendo fazer um futuramente
<reis> Alex-Musicman: da mais velocidade
<Alex-Musicman> HD não se pode confiar.. vira e mexe sempre dá algum problema
<reis> Alex-Musicman: no caso estou falando de ssd em raid0
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> 2 ssds?
<reis> Alex-Musicman: isso
<paladin__> ssd é vida hein
<Alex-Musicman> ouvi fazer que esses discos além de rápidos, possuem uma resistência do cão
<reis> Alex-Musicman: tenho o windows 8 em raido0 com dois ssds de 60g é fica muito
<reis> bom
<reis> Alex-Musicman: com o comando trim ativado
<Alex-Musicman> qual a velocidade de leitura deles?
<reis> Alex-Musicman: tenho o ubuntu 12.10 em um ssd de 60 solo e tb fica muito bom
<reis> Alex-Musicman: so q parece que o linux nao ativa o comando trim em raid0
<reis> Alex-Musicman: e parece q usar ssd sem esse comando diminui a vida util do ssd
<Alex-Musicman> hum....
<reis> Alex-Musicman: no windows 8 é 900mb
<reis> de leitura sequencial
<Alex-Musicman> vixi
<Alex-Musicman> normalmente os que vejo, tem velocidade média de 500mb/s full duplex
<reis> Alex-Musicman: os dois ssds q uso no windows sao sata 3 ligas em portas sata3, com cabos sata 3
<reis> Alex-Musicman: indice de experiencia em disco 8.1
<Alex-Musicman> hum..
<reis> Alex-Musicman: os vertex da ozc dão mais de 1000 se forem os de 120 gigas cada
<reis> Alex-Musicman: os meus são mais baratos são corsair gt de 60 gigas
<Alex-Musicman> é.. eu vi esse ozc no boa dica
<Alex-Musicman> não conheço muito a marca.. é boa?
<reis> Alex-Musicman: pelo q vejo na net são bons
<Alex-Musicman> vejo mt intel, kingston e corsair
<reis> Alex-Musicman: tenho um ocz agility 3 de 120 que nao gosto muito
<Alex-Musicman> corsair eu sei que faz mtas coisas boas
<reis> Alex-Musicman: é mais lento que o corsair gt
<Alex-Musicman> vixi
<reis> Alex-Musicman: tenho uma fonte corsair muito boa tb
<Alex-Musicman> é daquelas que os cabos tem que ser plugados na fonte?
<Alex-Musicman> eu vi umas que estão assim agora
<reis> Alex-Musicman: acho esse um bom preço,  https://www.guerradigital.net/armazenamento-hard-disk/ssd/hd-ssd-ocz-agility-4-64gb-sata-iii-2-5-mlc-internal-solid-state-drive-ssd-agt4-25sat3-64g.html
<Alex-Musicman> em vez de o cabo ser integrado na fonte, eles são removíveis
<reis> Alex-Musicman: não é normal, as q tem os cabos separados é chamada modular
<reis> Alex-Musicman: sei como é, pelo q sei as modulares é mais para quem vai fazer casemod
<Alex-Musicman> entendi...
<reis> Alex-Musicman: vou rangar, t mais
<Alex-Musicman> esses ssds pequenos são mais pra rodar o OS msm né?
<Alex-Musicman> vlw
<reis> Alex-Musicman: isso
<reis> Alex-Musicman: acho melhor pegar dois de 60 e montar rai0 q um de 120 gigas
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<reis> Alex-Musicman: a principal vantagem do ssd e boot do sistema e desligamento e abertura de programas, que usa nao volta mais para os hdds
<Alex-Musicman> o bom das motherboards novas é que tem entrada sata pra caramba
<paladin__> sim
<paladin__> usb3
<reis> Alex-Musicman: mais tem q ser sata 3
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<reis> Alex-Musicman: mais velocidade teorica, kkk
<Alex-Musicman> eu gostei da 990FX
<reis> Alex-Musicman: t mais veio, essa nao conheço!
<Alex-Musicman> é um chipset da AMD xD
<Alex-Musicman> uma placa mãe preta, que pega crossfire ou sli
<Alex-Musicman> só que ela tem uma ligação lá que em vez de 4, é 8 pinos
<Bon-chan> Boner, sabe dizer se tem skype para 64bits?
<Boner> n sei
<Boner> mas deve ter
<Alex-Musicman> tem 32bit e multiarch
<hggdh> Bon-chan: tem para ambos i386 e amd64, mas -- até onde me recordo -- o amd64 na verdade é um i386 sob multiarch
<Bon-chan> ah. então é isso mesmo!
<Bon-chan> obrigado
<Bon-chan> (mais uma vez)
<hggdh> a Skype nunca portou para 64 bits nativo
<Alex-Musicman> a versão linux até tá tranquilo... tá bem simples, compacto
<Alex-Musicman> o do windows é coisa de veado
<Bon-chan> verdade
<Bon-chan> poluido demais
<hggdh> Alex-Musicman: liguagem por favor
<paladin__>  leiam o topico por favor, tem regras no canal :)
<Bon-chan> mais uma coisa, qual seria o melhor software equivalente ao dreamweaver para ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> boa noitê
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo:  eae
<rcbdesigner> man.. quero que vc veja uma coisa em pvt
<Boner> Bon-chan, ' acabei de instalar o skype aqui
<Boner> tá funcionando bala
<Bon-chan> também
<Bon-chan> :)
<morcego_404> o pessoal, qual programa  no linux  quebra proteção de cds protegidos ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-29
<lord_daemon> Boa noite pessoal! Estou querendo montar um gerenciamento de arquivos... Quero fazer um hd somente para backup, montado com uma particao linux... mas kero q o windows tb identifike essa particao e q possa ler e escrever nela caso seja necessario... qual sistema de arquivos vcs me recomendam?
<hggdh> lord_daemon: excetuando-se instalar FS drivers no Windows, estarás limitado ao que o Windows reconhece... FAT, NTFS vx
<paladin__> sim
<lord_daemon> hggdh nao eh isso
<lord_daemon> eu sou obrigado a usar windows... e uma vez eu peguei um worm q detonou todos os meus arquivos.. por isso kero uma particao q o windows nao reconheca... so c for o caso de usar uma ferramenta como o explorer2fs.. tendeu.. ai ele ficara d backup
<hggdh> lord_daemon: ah, OK. Procure por um servidor/cliente de backups (tipo bacula) onde o cliente rode no Windows, e o servidor no Linux
<fabriciojr> oi
<MrHardRock> Boa noite pessoal!
<MrHardRock> queria tirar uma dúvida se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço!
<MrHardRock> Tenho um Dell Vostro 1510 e estava pensando em utilizar a versão mais recente do Ubuntu gostaria de saber se posso ter problemas em utilizá-la tais como não reconhecimento de drivers ou periféricos
<lord_daemon> hggdh ok vou ler sobre isso
<lord_daemon> obrigado
<MrHardRock> alguém pode dar uma força?
<Boner> MrHardRock,  qual o problema ?
<MrHardRock> eu tenho um Dell Vostro 1510 quero utilizar nele o quantal quetzal e gostaria de saber se há probabilidade de ele não reconhecer algun drive ou periférico como câmera ou wireless
<Erfenos> Alguém conhece canais de programação por aqui no IRC,s e conhecerem poderiam ter a bondade de me indicar
<Boner> MrHardRock,  vc diz de não reconhecer usando o ubuntu ?
<MrHardRock> isso
<MrHardRock> porque sei que Dell é meio fresco com essas coisas
<Boner> então pelo pouco que pesquisei na internet sobre a compatibilidade dele o pessoal que tem e está usando o ubuntu n tiveram nenhum problema
<Boner> MrHardRock,
<MrHardRock> bom vou arriscar então!
<Boner> arrisca e volta aqui dizer como foi
<MrHardRock> obrigado pela atenção Boner!
<Boner> MrHardRock,  mas espera ai
<Boner> vc tem windows ?
<Boner> vai colocar os dois so no mesmo pc ?
<MrHardRock> é nele tem o Vista
<MrHardRock> não
<MrHardRock> eu pretendo utilizar só o Ubuntu mesmo
<Boner> espera só um minutinho
<Boner> vou verificar uma coisa para vc
<MrHardRock> ok
<MrHardRock> valeu
<Boner> MrHardRock,  me diz qual é a velocidade do seu processador e a memória ram
<MrHardRock> cara é um Core 2 Duo T8300 2,4GHz
<MrHardRock> 3GB memória ram
<MrHardRock> placa de vídeo dedicada
<MrHardRock> GeForce 8400 GS 512 mb
<Boner> há blz
<Boner> roda sim
<Boner> boa sorte
<hggdh> Erfenos: os únicos que conheço são em Ingles, e direcionados ao Ubuntu.
<MrHardRock> valeu mesmo Bone!
<MrHardRock> obrigado!
<Pet_> Boa noite
<Pet_> Alguem pode me dizer uma versão do debian que ja reconheca  a wireless assim como  outras distrus  ?
<Pet_> Alguem ai  que possa me ajudar ?
<Alex-Musicman> isso tudo depende da placa e driver que vc usa
<Pet_> Broadcom 802.11g
<Alex-Musicman> o debian 6 squeeze, assim como o lucid lynx já reconhecia um ralink que tenho aqui
<Pet_> Porque eu tentei instalar o crunchbang, mas ele nao instala minha  wireless
<Alex-Musicman> é usb ou pci?
<Pet_> Eu  tentei instalar o o squeeze  , nao reconeceu nao, eu instalaei a versao  do  cd
<Pet_> pci
<Pet_> to instalando no meu note
<Pet_> inspiron 14
<Alex-Musicman> o jeito é tentar pegar a fabricante e o modelo certinho e ver se encontra driver pra compilar e instalar de acordo com as configurações do kernel
<Alex-Musicman> tem que pegar pelo chipset
<Pet_> ok
<Boner> aonde eu acho um proxy high anonymos ou uma lista ?
<hggdh> Boner: como tor (https://www.torproject.org/)?
<Poca> alguém conseguiu jogar cs online aí ? XD
<Bon-chan> algum usuário do komodo edit?
<christiano> bom dia
<ubuntu-digo> alguem pod eme ajudar a instalara  minha wbecam nao consigo de jeito nenhum funciona no chease mais no amsn nao entra nem fu ....
<julinux> eai galera
<morcego_404> daew  pessoal
<morcego_404>  tudo bomk
<morcego_404> ?
<julinux> Tranquilo mlk
<julinux> e vc?
<julinux> Ursinha, quando vai ter outro Hangout?
<linux_sp> alguém manja sobre módulos?
<julinux> pode falar linux_sp
<julinux> qual a sua dúvida?
<rcbdesigner> pergunta "offtopic"... não sei se é alguma complicação com o ubuntu já que funciona com o windows
<rcbdesigner> alguém que utiliza o inkscape poderia testar a exportação de bitmap utilizando uma ID na propriedade do objeto?
<rcbdesigner> que nem nesse video tutorial
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UArE42MQ9I
<rcbdesigner> estou utilizando a versão Inkscape 0.48.4 r9939
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<r13n> dia
<aslan> dia
<Chico-Meganitro> Instalei o Ubunu 12.10 mas ta pedindo senha para serviços administrativos... alguem sabe informar?
<morcego_404> hggdh
<morcego_404> hggdh ta ai ?
<hggdh> morcego_404: estou
<morcego_404> hggdh então  maninho
<morcego_404>   eu esto a procura de um programa para  poder pegar  musicas de cd  original
<morcego_404>  quebrando  a segurança de um cd  pois quero por no meu pendrive
<hggdh> morcego_404: o primeiro problema é com "quebrando a segurança do cd"... não aqui.
<morcego_404> bom
<morcego_404>  intão
<morcego_404> ferro-se
<morcego_404> hggdh    fala  o nume do programa
<morcego_404> hggdh :decrypter   é  o nome do programa para poder quebrar a segurança
<morcego_404> :-p
<hggdh> morcego_404: qual parte de "não aqui" não foi clara?
<morcego_404>  a ok
<morcego_404>  acho que  tem coisas que
<morcego_404> não devem ser compartilhadas aqui
<morcego_404> mais que  muita gente quer saber
<hggdh> morcego_404: ainda assim. acções ilegais... *NAO AQUI*.
<morcego_404> onde ?
<morcego_404> clube do hacker ?
<morcego_404> kkk
<morcego_404>  não prefiro comentar  com a tribo linux
<hggdh> morcego_404: por favor. Estás a um Enter de perder o direito de falar por cá por algum tempo
<morcego_404> é  por  ip né ?
<morcego_404> humm
<morcego_404> não é  meu intuito
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<morcego_404>  mais  costaria
<morcego_404>  de  poder  falar mais em particular
<morcego_404>  com você
<morcego_404>  acho que  tem  certeza
<hggdh> morcego_404: sem problemas
<insano> se vc comprou o CD vc tem direito de fazer rip dele
<hggdh> mas NÃO AQUI
<morcego_404>  de  teruqe respeitar
<morcego_404>  mas  onde agente poder falar amigo ?
<insano> se a dúvida é sobre como fazer isso no ubuntu
<insano> ...
<morcego_404> ja resolvi
<morcego_404>  é que o  hggdh  ficou bravo por ter  respondido
<morcego_404>  aqui
<morcego_404> mais eu só curto  falar com vocês aqui
<insano> nesse caso...
<hggdh> insano: ripping um CD é uma ação ilegal em praticamente todos os paises do mundo. Este canal (e tos os canais do Ubuntu) respeitam a lei
<morcego_404> ai tentei falar no privado
<hggdh> morcego_404: para falar privado use /msg
<insano> hggdh: bom, no Brasil é permitido
<insano> desde que vc tenha comprado o CD
<insano> vc pode fazer o que quiser com ele
<morcego_404>   bom se  é não sei
<morcego_404>  mais o fbi
<morcego_404>  permitiu a meaga  up download
<insano> é ilegal o compartilhamento de cópias não autorizadas
<morcego_404>  permitiu a meaga  up download  voltar  a A>S>A
<insano> reproduzir esse CD como se fosse seu é que é o problema
<morcego_404>  só por que vai ter acesso aou ips
<morcego_404>  aos *
<hggdh> insano: neste caso, considero-me corrigido
<morcego_404>  veja que nem mesmo a justiça respeita a lei
<morcego_404> fico de cara
<morcego_404>  mais acho que de jeito nem um
<morcego_404>  devemos desrespeitar aqui
<morcego_404> hggdh
<morcego_404> intão devemos falar issoi no privado ok ?
<insano> morcego_404: se a sua dúvida é sobre como realizar esse tipo de operação no ubuntu, acho que não tem problema
<hggdh> morcego_404: megaupload ainda está com todos os seus bens sequestrados nos EUA
<morcego_404> sim
<morcego_404>   só que  houve uma reportagem
<morcego_404>  que mes  que vem  éla esta no ar de novo
<morcego_404>  mais  com o fbi na cola
<morcego_404> e  com os ips lioberados para o fbi
<morcego_404>  pegar
<morcego_404>  intende?
<hggdh> morcego_404: não, Kim .Com está abrindo uma nova empresa, chamada de "Mega
<hggdh> ¨
<morcego_404> sim
<morcego_404>  mais  nome  novo  caso velho
<hggdh> mas ele está com a promotoria pública e o FBI contra
<morcego_404> sim
<hggdh> e a Mega proverá um serviço diferente
<morcego_404> hggdh  ele falo que voltaria maior   e mais forte que antes
<hggdh> (mas já temos discussões sobre a capacidade técnica de algumas das propostas)
<morcego_404> hggdh e mais  gratis ainda
<morcego_404> hggdh  ja volto
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui usa o dbdesigner + firebird?
<insano> claudio-tux: vc está no ubuntu?
<morcego_404> voltei
<morcego_404> fui almoçar rapidinho
<claudio-tux> insano, sim
<claudio-tux> ubuntu 12.10
<insano> claudio-tux: tem dbdesigner pra ubuntu?
<hggdh> morcego_404: OK. Voltemos ao Kim.Com. Ele fala muito. A sorte dele é que os DAs no caso só fizeram besteira; na Nova Zelandia já há discussão correndo sobre como o governo permitiu que policias de outro pais agissem lá
<morcego_404> uhum
<hggdh> morcego_404: mas a Mega tem uma proposta um pouco diferente, e tenta basear-se no uso de criptografia. Mas uma análise inicial está a mostrar que o processo que a Mega usa/usará é furado
<claudio-tux> insano, tem sim
<morcego_404> hggdh  furado em que sentido ?
<claudio-tux> ele funciona normalmente
<insano> claudio-tux: eu prefiro o mysql workbench
<hggdh> morcego_404: o processon criptográfico é vulneravel a ataques
<morcego_404> vixe
<claudio-tux> porém nativamente ele conecta com Mysql, Postgres MSSql e ODBC
<morcego_404> mais  por que motivos ?
<morcego_404> acho que ai tem  algum segondo plano não é ?
<hggdh> morcego_404: 'mas'. 'mais' é adicionar ;-)
<claudio-tux> insano, no Mysql o Workbench é sem igual
<claudio-tux> mas estou com um projeto usando o Firebird
<morcego_404> ele é  muito inteligente  para  fazer  uma segurança assim tão vulneravel
<insano> claudio-tux: e ele funciona muito bem no ubuntu
<morcego_404> acho que  isso vai ser   vauvula de ecape  para algo
<insano> claudio-tux: tem que ser firebird?
<hggdh> morcego_404: daí entramos em discussões técnicas sobre criptografia & implementações...
<morcego_404>  maior
<claudio-tux> no windows eu conseguia o firebird + dbdesigner via ODBC
<claudio-tux> insano, tem sim
<morcego_404> hggdh  uhum intendo
<morcego_404> hggdh mais  assim acho que  tem algo ai  que ele está  pranejando
<claudio-tux> no uduntu não tem como eu conectar via ODBC
<claudio-tux> aí é o problema
<morcego_404> hggdh
<insano> claudio-tux: como são programas usados principalmente em disciplinas da universidade, provavelmente vc vai encontrar bastante coisa na internet pra fazer legal isso
<insano> claudio-tux: certeza?
<claudio-tux> ja rodei o Google em busca de um software para modelagem firebird no ubuntu
<insano> deixa eu ver se entendi
<claudio-tux> insano, instalei o VisualParadigm
<insano> vc quer modelar e implantar seu esquema direto pro banco?
<claudio-tux> ele tem suporte ao firebird
<claudio-tux> porém é pago
<claudio-tux> eu tenho um banco e quero ver a modelagem dele
<morcego_404> mais  em hggdh  pelo que sei a mega   vai ser  liberada   só na u.s.a
<claudio-tux> importar via engenharia reversa
<morcego_404> de primeira  vista
<claudio-tux> ou sincronizar como faz o Workbench
<hggdh> morcego_404: a mega está sendo criada aqui, é verdade.
<insano> insano: mas vc quer fazer isso?
<morcego_404> hggdh: ai não sei  eu meio que parei de estudar sobre isso
<morcego_404> hggdh: mai  assim  eu sei que  éla só será  leberado  de primordio   para o estados  unidos
<insano> claudio-tux: já vi para mysql, mas não vi para firebird
<morcego_404> hggdh: ai teria que usar proxy de la para  poder acessar  o site ..
<claudio-tux> insano, to ligado
<claudio-tux> esse é o meu problema
<claudio-tux> pro mysql tem aos montes
<insano> claudio-tux: vou tentar fazer uma pesquisa em en-us
<claudio-tux> blz, fico agradecido
<insano> claudio-tux: encontrei vários comandos em isql para fazer isso
<hggdh> morcego_404: ainda está no início o processo, vamos esperar para ver se a Mega realmente abre
<morcego_404> hggdh:  isso mesmo ;P
<claudio-tux> isql?
<claudio-tux> manda um link
<hggdh> morcego_404: em relação a mega -- http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/security/~3/vQOoiw3pETs/
<morcego_404> hggdh:  nossa  vei
<morcego_404> hggdh:  fiquei de cara  defenitivamente
<morcego_404> hggdh:  isso é  realmente ou uma  tremenda  mancada
<morcego_404>  ou  uma chance para   os  digamos " menos afortunados " se é que me intende.....
<rcbdesigner> cacildis
<rcbdesigner> explica melhor ese megacracker... ele funciona de que forma?.. o cara tem que instalar no pc da outra pessoa?.. não precisa?..
<rcbdesigner> agora fiquei preocupado
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: tudo que é necessário é um sniffer. Captura-se o email de confirmação, e trabalha-se nele (especificamente, no link de confirmação da Mega)
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: outra maneira: a lei nod EUA permite a agencias de segurança (polícia/US Marshal/FBI/etc) a solicitar os emails com mais de 6 meses dos provedores
<hggdh> para este tipo de pedido um mandado não é requerido
<hggdh> (ou seja, não é necessário autorização judicial)
<rcbdesigner> xa ver se entendi... qd vc vai registrar uma senha no tal site.. esse link de confirmação tem um código camuflado que permite não encriptar sua senha?
<rcbdesigner> enviando seu login e senha para um banco de dados deles?
<morcego_404> hggdh: inendo
<morcego_404> hggdh: inetendo *  viu ṕe  muita  mafia
<morcego_404> hggdh: e  muitas  brechas  também
<rcbdesigner> =/
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: o link/email contem a senha mestre de criptografia para a tua conta (criptografada pela tua senha). Então é apenas uma questão de tempo, baseando-se no fato que a maior parte das pessoas usam senhas absurdamente fáceis
<rcbdesigner> por isso meu irmão tem uma senha que parece mais uma redação de texto rs
<Thiago> alguem ai ?
<rcbdesigner> não
<morcego_404> sim
<Guest21616> mano
<rcbdesigner> po morcego_404  estragou a brincadeira
<Guest21616> preciso de uma ajuda
<rcbdesigner> diga o que precisa Guest21616
<Guest21616> to querendo baixar o ubuntu 13.4
<hggdh> Guest21616: é sempre mais produtivo simplesmente postar tua dúvida/pergunta, e esperar por uma resposta
<morcego_404> rcbdesigner: mals
<rcbdesigner> morcego_404,  rs
<Guest21616> como eu faço pra atualizar pra verção final quando for lançada ?
<morcego_404> rcbdesigner  se  vocês  queriam brincar de toc toc kkkk  quem bate ??? [
<morcego_404> kkkkkkk
<hggdh> Guest21616: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Guest21616> já sei
<rcbdesigner> era até bom colocar essa sugestão no cabeçalho hggdh  frizando.. "tenha paciencia qt a resposta.. pode durar 10 segundos para ser respondida assim como 4 horas"
<hggdh> Guest21616: bast actualizar
<morcego_404> isso
<Guest21616> exemplo
<morcego_404> a  seui processador  ou  componentes  da md?
<morcego_404> amd*
<rcbdesigner> ué.. o 13.04 já foi lançado?
<nntp> ano passado
<morcego_404> eu uso a 12.10
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: não, ainda está em desenvolvimento. Será librado em meados de Abril
<morcego_404> pois é
<morcego_404>  eu uso a 12.10  vei como assim   uahsuas , kkk
<rcbdesigner> to mals
<Guest21616> ok mano
<morcego_404> to vendo
<Guest21616> muito obrigado
<rcbdesigner> nntp,  era vc que tava com um arduino?
<morcego_404> arduino ?
<hggdh> Guest21616: seja benvindo
<nntp> nunca
<morcego_404> éssa  é  new  pra mim
<morcego_404> kkkkkkkk
<morcego_404>  aff to no vacuo com éssa
<rcbdesigner> quem era mesmo nntp ?
<morcego_404> sl
<morcego_404> rs
<nntp> shebang
<nntp> shebotbang
<rcbdesigner> .... não er ao sistematico?
<nntp> chewbacca
<morcego_404> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> falar nisso.. kd ele?
<nntp> meu cumpadi
<morcego_404> \ô/
<nntp> sistematico,
<nntp> ta ae
<morcego_404> nóva  linguagem aii geten
<morcego_404> hahaha
<rcbdesigner> nunca mais vi.. foi banido que nem o xispirito?
<morcego_404> shebotbang
<morcego_404> shebang
<morcego_404> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> sistematico, foi banido nao
<rcbdesigner> shebotgangbang
<morcego_404> aiaia
<rcbdesigner> lol
<nntp> morcego estes sao outros nicks meus
<nntp> pq aqui eh cheio de bot
<morcego_404> a  tah
<morcego_404> o hdggdh  quase  baniu o meu hj
<morcego_404> kkkk
<morcego_404> hihihihi
<rcbdesigner> xGrind,  era vc que tava desenvolvendo um projeto com arduino?
<nntp> o xisprito foi banido ?
<morcego_404> que que é arduino mano
<nntp> ele torrou o saco da Ursinha-afk
<rcbdesigner> de hoje kkkkk
<nntp> ela nem entra no myshell.org mais
<morcego_404> kkkkkkk
<nntp> arduino eu tmb nao sei
<nntp> deve ser um user de windwos
<rcbdesigner> ¬¬
<morcego_404> nuss  cara  quando a questão e banir mais não banir  do xat  vejo  os especialistas  ai
<morcego_404>  auhsuashas
<rcbdesigner> estão de sacanagem?
<morcego_404> isso  que eu chamo de banir  na brutal force kkkkkkkk
<nntp> tiagoscd, o/
<hggdh> morcego_404: basta, por favor
<nntp> esse morcego_404 eh cheio de gracinha kkk
<morcego_404>  hdggdh   ok
<morcego_404> hihihi
<nntp> morcego_404, pessoal aqui eh meio rigido
<morcego_404> nntp  não pode  deixar o xat  ficar  xcat'o
<morcego_404> xat'0*
<hggdh> ...
<nntp> na verdade isso aqui nao eh um canal de chat
<morcego_404> irc
<nntp> isso eh protocolo
<morcego_404> é sim
<morcego_404> \ô/
<nntp> mas enfim so passei pra dar um hal
<nntp> pro pessoal aqui vo da um cochilo que eu to podendo...
<morcego_404> pois é  eu tb  acho que  vou ficar  afk aqui
<nntp> ate breve!
<morcego_404> hahah  oia
<hggdh> morcego_404: já leste http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras ? Se não, por favor, leia
<morcego_404>  ta bom né nntp
<morcego_404> morcego-404: afk aqui
<morcego_404> morcego_404: afk aqui
<xGrind> hggdh, onde encontro o paste.py do xchat?
<hggdh> xGrind: não sei, deixe-me procurar
<xGrind> sera esse ? http://code.google.com/p/xchat-paste/source/browse/trunk/paste.py?r=2
<hggdh> xGrind: poderia ser, mas este é antigo (2008)
<xGrind> queria um que poste no paste.ubuntu
<hggdh> xGrind: o que eu costumo usar é o pastebinit (command-line)
<xGrind> sei que no xubuntu, tem um q vem por padrao, mas nao lembro se é esse
<hggdh> o pastebinit foi desenvolvido pelo stgraber (Ubuntu core dev)
<xGrind> hggdh, sabia q vinha no xubuntu :D
<xGrind> pastebinit is now included in Xubuntu 11.10 intallations by default. If you need to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/, you can use pastebinit in terminals to paste directly without copying and pasting the data.
<hggdh> heh. Eu uso Kubuntu, mas extremamente customizado
<sagat> eu uso librix
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, alguem sabe fazer algum tipo de formula no calc que conte as datas semanalmente, por exemplo: 29/01 - 05/02 - 12/02 etc...?
<madrugaaa> boa tarde
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<sagat> alguem sabe onde posso conseguir mais informações sobre o librix
<SuBmUnDo> sagat, www.itautec.com.br
<fabioknupp> alguem sabe como dar boot de instalação do ubuntu 12.1 pelo pen drive?
<hggdh> sagat: sim, só um instante
<fabioknupp> oi
<Ursinha> fabioknupp, vc precisa fazer um usb bootavel e na hora de iniciar o computador escolher na bios o usb
<fabioknupp> mais o pendrive tem que estar em branco? ou pode ter outros arquivos juntos? pelo cd rw funciona.
<Ursinha> fabioknupp, quando vc for gerar o pendrive bootavel ele vai apagar tudo que tiver nele
<Ursinha> então meio que não importa
<hggdh> sagat: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tutoo-Linux, e http://www.itautec.com.br/en-us/business-solutions/additional-software/librix
<Ursinha> nossa, o tutoo :)
<hggdh> heh
<fabioknupp> ok, já tenho os caminhos, obrigado sagat e ursinha, ótima tarde. abs
<Ursinha> boa tarde pra vc também
<sagat> hggdh > então nesta pagina diz que o librix é filho do gentoo e na pagina da gentoo diz  que não tem nada haver os sistemas
<sioux_> tarde! pluguei após a instalação uma placa de som, modelo creative es1373.
<sioux_> quando verifico pelo lspci -v
<sioux_> vejo que tenho um modulo usado por ela
<sioux_> porem quando vou no unity, digito som
<sioux_> lá aparece somente uma "Placa ficticia"
<hggdh> sagat: <shrug/> isto é o que descobri. Abandonei o Gentoo a long tempo, e numca usei Librix
<sioux_> e não sai som
<sioux_> sabe como posso resolver isso
<sioux_> ?
<mschon> vc ve o modulo com lspci ? pensei q era com o lsmod
<Ursinha> mschon, o -v mostra o driver em uso
<sioux_> mschon: o modulo utilizado pela placa, desculpe
<mschon> humm... interessante
<rcbdesigner> hggdh,  indica um programa para gravar um video tutorial para postar no youtube?
<rcbdesigner> qualquer pessoa pode indicar
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: infelizmente não uso multimedia (sou mais server que desktop)... não tenho ideia, desculpe-me.
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, sem problem
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha, indica algum para instalar no ubuntu?
<insano> rcbdesigner: kazam?
<insano> eidete
<rcbdesigner> humm acho que tinha usado o kazam numa instalação anterior
<LukeLinux> boas
<hailton> boa tarde a todos
<hailton> oi?
<hailton> ?
<julinux> oi
<hailton> julinux, qual a melhor versão do ubuntu para o note fraco
<hailton> tipo: amd semprom com 512 mb
<FiLHu> julinux:  lubuntu, xubuntu
<FiLHu> ops
<FiLHu> hailton:  lubuntu, xubuntu
<hailton> qual melhor? x ou l?
<FiLHu> hailton:  veja alguns vídeos no youtube e decida
<julinux> ubuntu hailton
<julinux> fazendo alguns ajustes e ubuntu se torna super leve
<julinux> desabilitando o unity
<julinux> dá um aptitude install gnome-session-backout
<al4nc4ds> http://adafruit.com/adablog/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/RaspPiTattoo.png
<hailton> mas qual ubuntu? o 12.10 tá muito pesado
<rcbdesigner> insano, fui aumentar de 15fps para 24fps... deve ser por causa do computador tb mas.. não fica suave como deveria... tem umas travadas no vídeo =/
<julinux> tem alguma placa gráfica?
<hailton> não
<insano> rcbdesigner: há outras alternativas
<insano> rcbdesigner: já tinha visto algumas reclamações nesse sentido
<rcbdesigner> é um Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz  sem placa offboard
<rcbdesigner> com 2GB de ram
<rcbdesigner> insano, vou dar uma pesquisada
<hailton> acer aspire 3050-1371
<lagreca> Galera, blz? O pepperflash do chrome está mostrando artefatos coloridos nos vídeos do Youtube. Tem solução?
<lagreca> Ubuntu 12.04.1
<lagreca> Chrome stable atualizado
<rcbdesigner> lagreca,  isso é tipo um plugin para ver videos em flash?
<lagreca> é o plugin nativo do Google Chrome
<rcbdesigner> um substituto do flash player?
<lagreca> é um flash player modificado pelo Google
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<lagreca> mas tá um coco
<ilux> rcbdesigner, não havera substituto pro flashplayer,cara. Essa merda tem morrer e dar lugar ao html5
<rcbdesigner> em vez de usar isso.. tenta assistir o youtube via html5
<ilux> ateh onde sei, soh o chrome suporta 100% o html5
<lagreca> como faço isso?
<ilux> nada, lagreca
<ilux> eh automatico
<ilux> o chrome aceita o html5
<rcbdesigner> escreve no google youtube html5... esta sendo desenvolvido pelo proprio youtube
<ilux> talvez, o youtube que não esteja trabalhando com html5 ainda
<lagreca> mas eu preciso desabilitar o flash, certo?
<rcbdesigner> ilux.. acho que tem que habilitar
<rcbdesigner> está sim
<rcbdesigner> xo ver aqui
<rcbdesigner> eu uso...
<ilux> lagreca, teste o html5 do youtube assim ==> Youtube HTML5 => www.youtube.com/html5?hl=pt&gl=BR
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=pt&gl=BR
<rcbdesigner> só clicar em "entrar teste html5"
<ilux> isso, rcbdesigner
<ilux> mas eu falei primeiro
<ilux> hehe
<ilux> ponto pra mim
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> ilux, vc usa editor de video?
<rcbdesigner> ou já usou...
<lagreca> rsrsrs... obrigado, amigos, vou ver aqui rapidinho e falo
<ilux> não, rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> se alguem tiver um para indicar .... meu SO é ubuntu 12.04
<rcbdesigner> ilux,  blz
<ilux> lagreca, c pode testar aqui tb ==> http://html5test.com/
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd, vc que edita os videos do papo de buteco?
<ilux> ae, rcbdesigner, tem um, cara, o Free Video Converter
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: sim
<ilux> rcbdesigner, eu não sei se existe versão pra linux dele
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd,  de qualquer forma indica um editor de video para ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> eu uso o openshot pra editar
<rcbdesigner> hum
<lagreca> pessoal, o youtube continua carregando os vídeos em flash
<lagreca> e não em html
<rcbdesigner> já usou o kdenlive?
<lagreca> daí o problema persiste
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: já usei, mas não sou muito fã
<rcbdesigner> lagreca,  vc habilitou a opção testar html5?
<tiagoscd> lagreca: mesmo depois de habilitar o html5
<tiagoscd> nem todos os vídeos do youtube foram convertidos
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd, blz.. vou dar um saque nesse ai
<tiagoscd> portanto alguns estão em flash
<lagreca> entendi... mas os artefatos coloridos só aparecem qnd uso o unity 3d... se eu usar o unity 2d não aparece, mas em compensação outras coisas não ficam boas
<lagreca> acessei um vídeo em html5 e tb fica cheio de artefatos coloridos
<lagreca> vou desabilitar o pepperflash
<SuBmUnDo_> DFSAF
<Guest68182> Boa noite!
<Guest68182> O meu computador é de 64 bits. Porque o site recomenda a instalação de 32 bits?
<hggdh> Guest68182: mais detalhes, por favor. Que site?
<Guest68182> Esse - http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Poca> a maioria das pessoas não sabe o que é 32 ou 64 bits
<hggdh> e 32 bits funciona em um processador 64 bits (o inverso não é verdade, é claro)
<Poca> e a 32 bits (aka: para processadores com instruções x86) funciona tanto em processadores de 32 bits (x86) quanto em x86_64 ( 64 bits)
<Poca> x86_64 = processador com instruções de x86(32 bits) e de 64 bits
<Poca> Guest68182: essa arquitetura também pode ser chamada de amd64
<Poca> ou x64
<Guest68182> Só por isso? Mas o desempenho não é melhor em 64bits?
<Poca> só por isso Guest68182
<Poca> o desempenho é melhor em softwares otimizados pra 64 bits
<Guest68182> entendi
<Poca> mas sistemas operacionais de 32 bits só reconhecem até 3,2 gb de memória ram
<Guest68182> certo... meu computador tem 8 gb de memória
<hggdh> excepto se o processador 32 bits suporta PAE
<hggdh> exceto
<Guest68182> acho que já entendi... obrigado
<hggdh> vitorlobo: heh. http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1304s-unity-demoed-and-available-installation-archlinux
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  to fora hein
<vitorlobo> auhaahuhaua
<ilux> poca, desculpe, mas li o log do canal e li:" [20:36] <Poca> a maioria das pessoas não sabe o que é 32 ou 64 bits." Simples, porque quando eles perguntam o que é um ou outro, a resposta, geralmente,  é tão técnica que eles não conseguem entender. Se é leigo que pergunta, tem que ser uma resposta adequada para ele possa entender.
<vitorlobo> Poca, engraçado é que..quando perguntam se é 32 ou 64 bits, geralmente nem sequer sabem oq isso significa
<vitorlobo> Poca, entao se vc disser que é um ou outro, a pessoa vai atraz da compatibilidade mas não vai atras da informação sobre o que é, o que significa ser 32 ou 64 bits
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas....bom saber de qualquer modo q estão disponibilizando em outras distros rs....ao q me parece o Mark admira o arch
<Boner> é possivel enviar virus ou algum trace rout pelo facebook ?
<Boner> estou criando um face e que ninguêm saiba que é meu
<hggdh> vitorlobo: na verdade isto foi trabalho de alguém no Arch, não Ubuntu (ou Canonical)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, digo isso pq tenho visto frequentemente comentários de sites ubuntu a respeito da maneira q o arch trabalha
<hggdh> Boner: bem... tudo é possível com o FB.
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  como se quisessem se basear
<Boner> hggdh, como assim ?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: pode até ser. Muitos de nós rodamos várias distros, e estamos sempre a ver o que ocorre em volta
<ilux> sendo que ainda há processadores somente de 32bits ainda se faz necessária a distinção
<hggdh> Boner: (1) FB exige que uses teu nome verdadeiro. Uso de pseudominos acarreta o fechamento da conta assim que verificado; (2) FB quer saber de tudo, e cross-reference tudo
<ilux> apesar que o padrão 64bits tá demorando muito mais que adoção dos 32bits qdo os procs eram de 16bits
<Poca> ilux, vitorlobo, preguiça de explicar do modo leigo
<Boner> hggdh,  eu quero criar um face de utilidade pública
<ilux> okay, poca, agradeço a resposta sincera
<ilux> raridade hoje em dia
<hggdh> Boner: podes tentar. Não espere milagre, a menos que uses Tor ou equivalente
<Poca> tanto tempo que não frequento mais esses sites "leigos"
<Poca> que eu realmente nem sei mais como responder xD
<Boner> hggdh, eu pensei em usar aqueles proxys
<Boner> mas ai pensei o seguinte, vai que alguêm envia u tracerout de alguma forma para o proxy e esse passa isso para o meu computador
<Poca> brb
<hggdh> Boner: considere usar G+, não FB...
<hggdh> Boner: não, Tor não permite este tipo de analise
<Boner> hggdh,  esse tor é de baixar ? projector ?
<Boner> bom vou estudar
<Boner> abraços
<hggdh> Boner: https://www.torproject.org/
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-30
<Boner> como eu pesquiso uma pasta no ubuntu ?
<Boner> já achei
<Boner> aonde fica o log do xchat ?
<Poca> Bon-chan: se tu tiver ativado a opção de log
<Poca> na pasta .xchat2/alguma coisa
<Poca> xD
<Bon-chan> wut
<Bon-chan> tab errado haha
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Bon-chan> saberiam de algum soft onde eu posso desenhar o layout de uma página e o soft gerar o html?
<xGrind> Bon-chan, aptana
<xGrind> eu acho
<julinux> Alguém ai preisa de ajuda?
<xGrind> julinux, ?
<julinux> hum
<Thalisson> KKKKK
<xGrind> julinux, eu preciso
<Thalisson> xGrind: Eu também...
<Thalisson> Por favor...
<vitorlobo> julinux, estou carente, como vai me ajudar?
<julinux> vitorlobo posso de ajudar indicando um cabaré, pode ser?
<vitorlobo> julinux,  auhauhauahahuauhahuahuahuahuaa
<julinux> xGrind qual sua dúvida meu amigo?
<hggdh> gente...
<julinux> :P
<vitorlobo> julinux,  nao....se não o hggdh atira em nós...#cg-br
<vitorlobo> rs
<julinux> uahsu'
<julinux> eu to é com mt sono... vou puxar um ronco ali =*
<julinux> tchau meninas
 * julinux is back (gone 00:01:18)
 * julinux is away: ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz
<hggdh> hum
<ilux> isto não é uma área de trabalho, é terminal de controle de uma hidroéletrica => http://files.customize.org/download/screenshots/82321/90210/Pure_Digital.jpg
<ilux> putz
<xGrind> ilux, o.O
<sistematico> Um servidor que se chama moorcock.freenode.net é no mínimo curioso né?
<sistematico> Caramba: http://is.gd/z7nmzC
<sistematico> Essa notícia e impressionante.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Aliás, é essa -> http://is.gd/mWxepa
<sistematico> heh
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia!
<julinux> Bom dia Meninas
<julinux> tudo bem minha amiga vitorlobo?
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> e ai o 12.10 é estável ?
<sagat> to querendo instalar no meu notebook itautec que veio com libris
<sagat> librix
<julinux> cara
<julinux> se for o mesmo laptop que o meu te recomendo instalar o 12.04, fui instalar o 12.10 no meu Itautec e ficou pesado, o 12.04 rodou suave
<sagat> opa obrigado
<sagat> é um itautec sim
<sagat> veio com o librix
<sagat> mas estou bem acostumado com ubuntu
<julinux> pois é
<sagat> compre a uma semana
<julinux> o teu é com placa Intel ou ATI?
<julinux> sagat ?
<sagat> ATI
<sagat> julinux : ATI
<sagat> ?
<julinux> ishe
<julinux> se fosse intel até que rodaria legal
<julinux> Mas o meu também é atí e travou tudo, nem com os drivers proprietários rodou legal
<julinux> a não ser que tu use a interface gnome padrão
<julinux> desabilite o Unity e use GNome
<julinux> eu ainda não testei assim, mas acho que o gnome deve rodar legal
<julinux> sudo aptitude install gnome-session-fallback
<sagat> blz
<sagat> to fazendo o down da iso aqui
<julinux> qual iso?
<sagat> 12.04
<julinux> hum'
<sagat> ou será que ja baixo a mais atual
<sagat> ?
<sagat> o link ta da ndo pau
<sagat> conhece algum link confiável para baixar o ubntu
<sagat> ?
<julinux> torrent
<julinux> quando eu tenho a opção de torrent com bons seeds eu não uso ftp de jeito nenhum
<julinux> sistematico = OSVANDO?
<sagat> um link por favor par afazer o downlod do ubuntu pq para no meio
<vitorlobo> sagat,  vc ta fazendo o download no windows do ubuntu?
<fabiomaca> bom dia pra quem é de bom dia!!!! meu boa noite pra quem é de boa noite!!!!!
<Bon-chan> bom dia/noite
<Bon-chan> eu sou um pouco dos dois
<Bon-chan> hahaha
<fabiomaca> hahahahaha eu falo assim pq aqui onde estou já é meio dia e meio, vai saber se tem alguem do japão por exemplo
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrsrs
<Bon-chan> hahahha
<Bon-chan> eu falo assim porque normalmente estou dormindo a essa hora hahaha, na verdade normalmente tem muito pouco tempo que eu teria ido dormir
<Bon-chan> mas estou tentando mudar os habitos
<fabiomaca> boa, vai tentando, hehehehe, e ai galera alguma novidade???
<fabiomaca> Duvidas???
<fabiomaca> sonhos???
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> sei lá..
<fabiomaca> rsrsrs
<fabiomaca> tinha um brother acima que queria um link pra download do ubuntu e um outro brother perguntou se ele estava fazendo isso no windows
<fabiomaca> acredito no seu caso mano, vc deve ter alguma limitação na rede de onde vc está fazendo esse download, tipo se vc estiver no escritorio, deve ter um limite maximo de 100 mb por exemplo, por isso que ele trava no meio ...
<Bon-chan> engraçado isso, sempre vejo muita gente com dúvidas, só que vejo mais ainda gente sem paciência de esperar ou resposta
<sagat> não tenho limitações na rede ,
<Bon-chan> sagat, está a usar qual navegador?
<fabiomaca> tem fio, bom posta aqui o link que vc está usando
<fabiomaca> vamos fazer assim
<fabiomaca> me posta o link que vc está usando, eu vou tentar fazer por aqui na minha maquina
<fabiomaca> só pra gente isolar a questão, ai dá pra ter uma ideia se o link está muito concorrido ou se é um problema interno
<sagat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<fabiomaca> por exemplo, eu estou na irlanda
<fabiomaca> e tenho um servidor em londres
<fabiomaca> vou comeár o teste por aqui
<fabiomaca> mano aqui na minha maquina local está tudo bem
<fabiomaca> o download está processando
<fabiomaca> vamos aguardar pra ver se ele termina logo ok???
<fabiomaca> assim que terminar ou der algum problema ei chamo aqui
<sagat> estou baixando por torrent agora ta indo
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> vo gravar no dvd para testar
<fabiomaca> mano aqui baixou de boa em 8 minutos
<fabiomaca> blz, manda bala maninho
<fabiomaca> é a primeira vez que vc vai instalar o ubuntu???
<fabiomaca> vc vai fazer isso no seu computador do escritorio ou do trabalho???
<fabiomaca> caso vc esteja fazendo isso em uma maquina que vc precise de uma certa estabilidade, use a versão 12.04
<fabiomaca> não use a versão 12.10
<fabiomaca> é melhor vc usar a 12.04
<fabiomaca> agora caso contrario manda bala na 12.10 mesmo
<Bon-chan> meh
<Bon-chan> ele saiu antes de eu conseguir falar algo
<Bon-chan> :(
<sistematico> Por que não usar a última versão?
<H0mer> nao consigo atualizar meu ubuntu para 12.10
<H0mer> minha maquina acho que nao le dvd
<H0mer> no booot
<Bon-chan> tem off-topic aqui do ubuntubr?
<PhoenixBR> galera[
<PhoenixBR> tow com um problema de vídeo no ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> quando inicio o ubuntu (escolho pelo grub pois tenho dualboot com Win7) ele carrega o ubuntu mas não mostra no ecrãn do notebook, fica tudo escuro. Quando vou desligar o notebook (seguro 5sec o botão) ele antes de desligar pisca a tela e mostra a tela inicial do ubuntu e depois apaga
<PhoenixBR> pra eu conseguir entrar no ubuntu, tenho que colocar lá no grub (apertando 'e') a opção "nomodeset"
<PhoenixBR> mas aí a configuração de vídeo fica toda cagada :P
<PhoenixBR> alguém pode me ajudar nessa?
<PhoenixBR> nntp: ?
<PhoenixBR> Fisico: ?
<nntp> PhoenixBR, problema com sua placa de video se voce coloca o nomede set ele ignora as configuraçoes de video da sua placa e usa as default vga
<nntp> PhoenixBR, entao o que voce deve fazer eh instalar corretamente o driver da sua placa de video isso ae voce encontra em tutoriais na internet
<nntp> e provavelmente vai desistalar tudo
<PhoenixBR> nntp: mas o correto não seria o que o próprio ubuntu configura pra ele não? Meu note é um ACER;;;
<airso> Olá estou tentando baixar o SUN-JAVA como faço??
<nntp> saiu
<sistematico> Olá.
<nntp> oi sistematico
<nntp> tudo bem por ai ?
<sistematico> nntp: Tudo e você?
<nntp> tranquilo d+
<sistematico> nntp: Instalei um módulo muito legal pro Drupal..
<sistematico> Quer ver?
<nntp> claro manda ae
<sistematico> http://is.gd/mWxepa
<sistematico> Passa o mouse em cima de qualquer imagem e repara embaixo da imagem.
<nntp> ta me falando que eu nao sou aturorizado a ver
<nntp> e nao era joomla esse site teu ?
<nntp> o modulo eh shorten urls ?
<nntp> sistematico,
<sistematico> Peraí.
<sistematico> Era Joomla mas eu indignei com ele.
<nntp> o que houve ?
<sistematico> Pronto.
<sistematico> http://is.gd/mWxepa
<sistematico> nntp: Muito complicado pra minha cabeça.
<sistematico> E a maioria dos módulos é pago, tô fora.
<nntp> eu to rodando ele no meu sv
<sistematico> O módulo do endereço é o Shorten URLs mesmo, mas esse da imagem é o jCaption.
<sistematico> Muito fera.
<nntp> http://nntp.no-ip.org
<sistematico> It works!
<sistematico> heh
<nntp> http://nntp.no-ip.org/joomla
<nntp> it works
<nntp> haha
<sistematico> Milagre que sua operadora num barra a 80.
<nntp> nao barra nao
<sistematico> nntp: https://bruminformatica.com.br
<sistematico> OpenCart 1.5.4.1 + Shoppica 2
<sistematico> Top.
<nntp> a sim saquei aqui quando tu para na foto ele faz a legenda
<nntp> fade in
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Ficou muito legal teu site.
<sistematico> Faltou tirar o Gantry lá de baixo, uhuhuh
<sistematico> Sem desmerecer o autor do framework, claro.
<nntp> sistematico, da uma sacada no monitorix
<nntp> nah eu nem me preocupei em tirar os creditos dele nao
<sistematico> nntp: Conhece o Ajenti?
<nntp> nao Ajenti nao
<sistematico> nntp: http://noticias.sistematico.org
<sistematico> ManagingNews
<nntp> sistematico, comprei o note acer i7
<nntp> agora so falta trocar o hd
<nntp> pra ficar superpower
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> Eu to no Celeron 1.3 mesmo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> ssd ou um hibrido neh
<nntp> cara peguei na promo
<nntp> 1799
<nntp> i7
<nntp> com 6 de ram
<nntp> intel 4000
<nntp> 3a geraçao
<sistematico> http://ajenti.org/
<sistematico> Instala o Ajenti aí.
<nntp> hd de 500 unico grilo eh esse hd
<sistematico> Dá até pra tu reiniciar a máquina pelo navegador.
<nntp> pq a plcada de video roda ateh o crisys no high
<sistematico> https://bruminformatica.com.br/ssd-kingston-90gb-interno
<sistematico> 2.5, pra Notebook.
<nntp> pequeno kkk
<sistematico> Te faço desconto.
<sistematico> Mas é SSD né amigo.
<nntp> cara nao dah
<nntp> vou esperar baixar preço
<nntp> eu to quase comprando um hibrido
<nntp> saca
<nntp> de 750
<nntp> 80% mais rapido que esse de 5400
<sistematico> Casa Bahia Mode: Quer pagar quanto!?
<sistematico> Heim? Quer pagar quanto!?
<sistematico> hahahahhahahahah
<nntp> ssd de 90 nao resolve mano nao cabe nem meu windwos com os programas
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> eu quero dual boot
<sistematico> Fala a marca, modelo e capacidade que eu coto pra você.
<nntp> linux windwos tudo no sdd
<sistematico> Se quiser...
<nntp> cara no minimo 512
<nntp> mas ta muito caro ainda
<sistematico> SSD?
<sistematico> Vai passar de 2k
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> isso
<nntp> eu sei
<nntp> por isso vo querando o galho aqui com esse
<nntp> e talvez compre o hibrido de 750
<nntp> ta 400 pau
<nntp> achei caro tmb
<sistematico> Eu nunca vi esse híbrido.
<sistematico> Nem sei como é.
<nntp> pq um hd de 1tb tah 230
<nntp> deixa eu achar ele aqui pro c ver
<nntp> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-435222117-hd-seagate-hibrido-momentus-xt-750gb-8gb-ssd-6gbs-7200rpm-_JM
<nntp> momentus
<nntp> ele tem um algoritmo que coloca o que se mais usa no ssd automaticamente
<nntp> ja vi os testes na net ele realmente aumenta em 80% a velocidade
<sistematico> SSD de um modo geral aumenta uns 200% a velocidade, sei porque eu tenho um.
<sistematico> Pra jogar não tem igual.
<sistematico> ah, mais é 8 GB só o SSD :\
<sistematico> Aí num vira po..
<nntp> cara
<nntp> eh o que falei
<nntp> eh uma soluçao temporaria
<nntp> pra um ganho de 80% de desemepenho
<nntp> ateh o ssd de 512 ou de 800gb cair pra faixa dos 500 reias
<nntp> e pelo jeito isso nao demora nao
<nntp> a coisa ta andando rapido
<nntp> pra tu ver um ssd 128 tava o olho da cara hoje tu ahca ele com preços ateh interessantes... outra coias que vai favorecer a queda de preços eh a leva de ultrabooks que ta vindo ae
<nntp> acabou o negocio eh ssd, e eu quero ver como vai ser com as fabricas de hd o que vai ser delas
<nntp> tecnologia ultrapassada, mecanica ta muito fora do contexto do que eh o computador hoje
<nntp> em questao de desempenho voce fala que teu processador celeron e tals mas pra falar a real
<nntp> o i7
<nntp> nao faz diferença alguma pra maioria das tarefas
<nntp> ele ta muito alem do que um user normal ateh mesmo um high user tem que usar
<nntp> hoje o gargalo eh o hd com certeza
<sistematico> é
<nntp> agora eu vou esperar pra comprar esse hd ae
<nntp> haha
<nntp> ateh pq vai ser como se eu tivesse comprado um computador novo quando eu colocar ele no note com 6 de ram e i7
<nntp> 200% mais rapidoi como vc mesmo falou hahaha
<nntp> o tal do repeater mata a conexao
<Mracos> pessoal como troco a barra do ubuntu de lugar?
<Mracos> no caso seria para baixo
<sistematico> Tá usando o Unity?
<Mracos> sim
<Bon-chan> unity..tem alguém aqui que gostou disso?
<sistematico> Mracos: Pode tentar isso: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<sistematico> Bon-chan: Eu detesto, mas deve ter gente que gosta :)
<Bon-chan> sistematico, eu achei um dos maiores erros já feitos pelo ubuntu
<Bon-chan> ainda bem que existe o xfce
<sistematico> Eu só uso o OpenBox.
<sistematico> Tambem não sou muito fã do XFCE, mas ele é bem melhor que os outros, pode ter certeza.
<sistematico> O Ubuntu deveria usar o Gnome.
<sistematico> Como padrão.
<Bon-chan> sistematico, com certeza! Em relação ao openbox, ainda não sou tão experiente para ficar com ele
<sistematico> Bon-chan: Não é tão difícil.
<Bon-chan> mas tenho isso na cabeça, de usar ele. se com xfce é rápido, com openbox meu notebook vai voar! haha
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<hggdh> temos dois pontos diferentes aqui: (1) O Ubuntu (ou Canonical) decidiu-se pelo Unity, e (2) outras distros usam outros shells. Nada nos obriga a usar Unity
<sistematico> O OpenBox foi o único que me propiciou assistir vídeos MKV em 1080 usando um Celeron 1.3Mhz sem travar.
<hggdh> não é, creio, tanto uma questão de certo ou errado quanto opções
<sistematico> hggdh: Você pode usar qualquer DE, o problema é que o usuário iniciante não sabe mudar, e acaba achando que o Ubuntu é restrito ao Unity :)
<sistematico> IMHO.
<hggdh> ou ao Gnome shell. Ou ao LXCE, Ou a qualquer outro shell
<kayo> eu gostei e me acostumei com o unity
<hggdh> sistematico: este argumento fale para, e contra
<xGrind> eu não me acostumei com gnome shell. muito estranho :(
<sistematico> Eu só não entendo porque escolheram o Unity.
<hggdh> eu, pessoalmente, gostei do Unity (após um início tumultuado). Agora estou de volta no KDE
<sistematico> Acho que foi o sobrinho do Mark que desenvolveu e ele se sentiu na obrigação de colocar na distro, ou algo assim.
<sistematico> heh
<hggdh> não
<sistematico> A única explicação plausível.
<hggdh> eu conheço o pessoal que desenvolveu o Unity
<hggdh> e nao tem sobrinho do Mark :-)
<nntp> mas continua horrivel
<sistematico> hggdh: O Ubuntu é um SO que visa atingir o maior público possível, o Unity é pesado e depende do composite, isso é complicado em um hardware modesto.
<sistematico> Você sabe disso.
<nntp> 3d
<hggdh> está bem melhor. Eu acho que o proncipal erro foi força-lo, garganta abaixo, quando ainda era Alpha
<hggdh> sistematico: sei que o Unity exige máquinas mais poderosas, e que hardware mais fracos são um problema.
<nntp> to feliz com cinnamon
<xGrind> hggdh, tiraram o unity 2D, pq disseram iriam melhorar o Unity 3D pra suportar hardware mais antigo. consome a mesma coisa que o 2D ou mais?
<hggdh> (eu, por exemplo, tenho um i7 com 8GB de memória, e vou trocar por um i7 3gen com 16G por agora)
<hggdh> sistematico: o 2D está de volta. Aparentemente alguém um pouco mais são mostrou a estupidez de alienar (digamos) metade dos usuários
<nntp> 3d usa gpu
<xGrind> nntp, mais consome mais recursos que o 3D ne?
<nntp> o 3d usa mais
<nntp> e outra se nao tiver configurado legal tua placa de video o 3d nem roda
<sistematico> Eles tem desenvolvedores de ponta trabalhando dentro da Canonical, eles poderia pegar qualquer WM ou DE e transformar em um monstro.
<xGrind> tipo, Ubuntu é o unico oficial da Canonical, e tem mais foco dos desenvolvedores. o problema é que usa somente Unity, se não quiseram Unity, tem que usar uma versao baseada: Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<nntp> ae que fode com user
<xGrind> nao é oficial
<nntp> pq o unity some
<sistematico> Poderia personalizar o XFCE, OpenBox ou FluxBox, sei lá.
<hggdh> de qualquer maineira, nós estamos em uma encruzilhada: emburrecemos o Ubuntu para manter compatibilidade com máquinas mais antigas (e perdemos o "eye candy") ou avançamos, e criamos duas (ou mais) variações
<sistematico> Como o Mint fez.
<Juka> ei meu ubuntu ta dando loop na tela de login
<hggdh> nntp: linguagem, por favor
<Juka> eu digito a senha mais nao entra so pisca a tela
<nntp> fode com user eh mal uso de linguagem
<nntp> se fode pode me banir agora
<sistematico> ixi
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaa
<xGrind> kk
<sistematico> Fedeu.
<Bon-chan> que nervoso
<Bon-chan> :3
<hggdh> eu não entendo qual o problema com linguagem
<sistematico> Eu evito.
<fabiomaca> calma galera é só uma forma de expressão
<sistematico> Porem não respondo pelos outros.
<fabiomaca> no ubuntu-uk
<hggdh> fabiomaca: não aqui.
<fabiomaca> a galera fala coisas bem piores
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrsrs
<xGrind> hggdh, o problema, é que brasileiro coloca palavrão em tudo. mas o cara tem que se controlar
<Juka> ei meu ubuntu ta dando loop na tela de login
<hggdh> xGrind: provavelmente eu já me desabituei...
<fabiomaca> bom ok, não estou aqui para inventar moda
<sistematico> Juka: CTRL+ALT+F1
<sistematico> Tente logar em modo texto e muda a sua senha com o comando passwd
<xGrind> hggdh, se voce assistir algum filme que é no Brasil, como o último Velozes e Furiosos, vai entender. é palavrao o tempo todo ;x
<Bon-chan> verdade
<sistematico> Depois reinstala o xorg ou algo do gênero.
<Juka> jah fiz isso com o comando dpkg-reconfigure -a mais nao resolveu
<hggdh> xGrind: basta ver filme de Hollywood, é a mesma coisa. Ou concerto de rapper
<sistematico> Juka: sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> Juka: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bon-chan> concerto de rapper não é uma boa referência de boas palavras
<Juka> sistematico, ja fiz todos esse procedimentos mas quando ele reinicia volta ao loop
<Juka> sistematico, ja fiz todos esse procedimentos mas quando ele reinicia volta ao loop
<hggdh> xGrind: uso a linguagem como todos (talvez, aceito, com um certo sotaque ou mistura). Falo palavrões também. Mas a regra aqui é de não se falar palavrões, não deveria ser difícil segui-la
<Juka> mals pela repetiçã ficou no tcldo
<sistematico> Amigo..
<sistematico> Juka: Tem acesso ao console, certo?
<Juka> tenho sim
<sistematico> Então tá fácil.
<ilux> oi Poca
<sistematico> Juka: Instala o pacote pastebinit, consegue?
<Juka> isntalado
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Faz o seguinte agora.
<sistematico> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sistematico> Ele vai retornar um link, você cola o link aqui pra eu ver.
<sistematico> Juka: Certo?
<Juka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589937
<sistematico> Juka: Maravilha.
<sistematico> Juka: Agora, move o seu arquivo xorg.conf se houver um.
<sistematico> Juka: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<sistematico> Renomeia quer dizer.
<sistematico> E tenta reiniciar o gerenciador de sessões.
<sistematico> No seu caso acho que é o LightDM eu não sei.
<sistematico> sudo service lightdm restart
<hggdh> provavelmente. sudo restart lightdm
<sistematico> Isso.
<Juka> impossivel obter estado
<hggdh> não é
<hggdh> ...
<sistematico> Juka: Instala.
<sistematico> Juka: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Juka> ja esta instalado
<sistematico> Depois tenta iniciar ele: sudo start lightdm
<sistematico> Juka: Mesmo erro?
<Juka> ja esta rodando tambem
<sistematico> A tela de login apareceu normal?
<Juka> apareceu mas nada de entrar na tela principal
<sistematico> Tentou fazer o login agora?
<Juka> so entra como convidado
<Juka> tentei sim
<sistematico> Cria um novo usuario.
<sistematico> E testa.
<sistematico> sudo adduser nome
<sistematico> Se funcionar você copia seus arquivos para o novo usuário e tudo resolvido, só não copia as configurações senão vai bugar de novo.
<sistematico> heh
<Juka> ok, novo usuario deu certo
<sistematico> Depois que criar um novo usuário e fizer login com ele, faça assim: sudo chown -R novo_usuario /home/usuario_antigo
<Juka> mas como estou testando portabilidade de um programa acho melhor reinstalar o sistema
<sistematico> E copia só os arquivos para a pasta do seu usuário.
<Juka> valeu muito pela ajuda...
<sistematico> Se acha melhor reinstalar, porque não fez desde o começo?
<Juka> achei que teria um meio de resolver o problema sem reinstalar do zero
<sistematico> mas tem
<sistematico> voce eh que não quer
<Juka> hmm tendi... vou fazer isso mover os arquivos e reconfigurar algumas coisas
<Juka> eh um msistema de PDV para automação comercial... como esta em testes tenho que deixar o sistema como um todo estavel
<sistematico> Depois que mover tudo, mova a pasta do usuário antigo.
<sistematico> mv /home/usuario_antigo /home/usuario_antigo.bkp
<sistematico> Apague o usuário e crie novamente.
<sistematico> Pronto.
<Juka> OK...desculpe o stress momentaneo que causei...
<Juka> vlw  mesmo
<sistematico> Aí vai usar o mesmo nome com uma home novinha.
<sistematico> De nada.
<hggdh> Juka: este erro apareceu durante os tests do teu sistema?
<Juka> na verdade o sistema estava estavel tudo funcionando como eu queria, ae apareceu um aviso de atualização e atualizei alguns pacotes
<Juka> então deu esse BUG
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> Juka: OK, vá em frente. Eu sou paranoico...
<Juka> rss... antes dessa atualização e bug eu estava configurando o vnc para acesso via windows server
<Juka> nao sei se tem algo a ver...
<hggdh> não acho que seja relacionado. Teu erro sugere algo de podre na inicializao da sessão X para o usuário (logo, potencial configuração furada). Talvez ~/.xsession-errors mostre algo
<hggdh> ou /var/log/syslog
<Chucrutebot> Ola galera, para saber os comandos do bot digite !comandos
<Chucrutebot> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  bane antes q seja tarde
<vitorlobo> rs
<Chucrutebot> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<Chucrutebot> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<Chucrutebot> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<Chucrutebot> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<Juka> legal galera vlw pela força... teh+
<Botencio0> Ola galera, para saber os comandos do bot digite !comandos
<Botencio0> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<hggdh> heh
<Botencio0> CALA BOCA VITORLOBO!
<hggdh> pelo visto o chucrute decidiu mostrar que não é, mais, tão ignorante quanto antes
<kayo> isso aqui ta virando uma brasnet
<Bon-chan> hahaha
<Bon-chan> bons tempos da brasnet
<Bon-chan> pessoal entrando em canal só para falar palavrão e sair
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde!
<hggdh> m/grep 177.212
<hggdh> para aqueles que tem um Samsung laptop: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<fabiomaca> galera boa noite até amanhã fuiii
<Bruxao> estou usando Librix mas não estou me adptando muito bem
<Bruxao> quero voltar a usar UBUNTU
<Bruxao> dá pra instalar no noteook usando um pen drive ?
<jalask> Boa tarde linux mans
<jalask> Hoje ouvir falar que LPI-1 não esta valendo tanto como era antigamente! está certo?
<julinux> Bruxao dá sim, basta ter a ISO
<markovinski> opa
<markovinski> ??
<claudio-tux> boa
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui ja configurou o unixODBC ?
<claudio-tux> estou com problema para configurar o Driver FirebirdODBC no ubuntu 12.10
<claudio-tux> alguma coisa ta errada na configuração
<erinem1> Boa noite, queria tirar uma dúvida, pode ser aqui ?
<erinem1> Toda vez que uso o Wine ou as vezes do nada....meu HD acusa estar todo Cheio, mas sem eu usar nada...
<erinem1> Verifiquei na minha pasta HOME, que há um arquivo oculto chamado xsessions-errors
<erinem1> este arquivo que aumenta de tamanho até ocupar todo espaço do HD, e só reiniciando o PC volta ao normal....
<erinem1> caso alguém ler e souber de algo, agradeço....
<erinem1> Eu uso o Wine ( emulador Windows ) para emular um programa simples F.Lux que ajuda na claridade da da Tela.....
<erinem1> No aguardo
<hggdh> erinem1: existe um programa chamado redshift que permite o ajuste de brilho e temperatura do display
<hggdh> erinem1: o .xsession-errors ocupa o filesystem inteiro?
<hggdh> isto não é esperado...
<claudio-tux> como configuro um driver  firebird ODBC no utuntu?
<claudio-tux> estou seguindo esse tuto
<hggdh> claudio-tux: lamento, não uso ODBC
<claudio-tux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ODBC
<claudio-tux> mas não deu certo
<hggdh> claudio-tux: é, o artigo é antigo (2009), provavelmente algo mudou
<claudio-tux> to ligado, mas não encontrei mais nada que me ajude
<erinem1> Hggdh = o arquivo xsession-errors ocupa todo o filesystem, basta eu usar o Wine.....mas resolvido, vou usar o programa REDSHIFT !!!!!!!!!!!
<hggdh> erinem1: boa sorte
<claudio-tux> ta luta
<hggdh> claudio-tux: viste http://www.firebirdsql.org/en/odbc-driver/ ?
<hggdh> claudio-tux: terias que baixar o ODBC compatível com a versão do firebird que instalaste
<erinem1> VALEUU....mesmo !!!
<claudio-tux> hggdh, eu ja tinha baixado esse driver
<claudio-tux> estou usando ele + unixodbc
<claudio-tux> via synaptics baixe o  unixodbc-bin
<claudio-tux> que é uma interface grafica de configuraçao
<claudio-tux> mas ela nao conecta ao driver
<claudio-tux> da erro no driver
<hggdh> claudio-tux: não necessariamente o unixodbc é compatível com o fb driver... mas eu estou por fora, não uso nem o firebird, nem odbc. Deixarei para outros tentarem
<claudio-tux> hggdh, tranquilo, valeu pela tentativa
<zeRopHan> Meu ubuntu foi atualizar, nao terminou, iai ta tipo com uns erros, o que faço?
<zeRopHan> nao ta funcionando nada
<zeRopHan> wireless
<zeRopHan> nad
<rafae> alguém por ai?
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-31
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<Alifer> Ola
<Alifer> Alguem pode me ajuda?
<Poca> Alifer: diga
<Alifer> eu devo , para usar o ubuntu ,baxa-lo?
<Poca> sim
<Alifer> existe algum CD dele?
<Alifer> para que eu n tenha que baxar 753 (eu axo) mb
<Poca> não
<Poca> só dvd
<Poca> Alifer: baixe a iso e grave num pendrive~~
<Alifer> ISO?
<Poca> é a imagem disponibilizada no site
<Poca> quando tu clicar em download
<Poca> tu vai estar baixando uma imagem ( .iso ) do sistema
<Alifer> com os 700 e pocos mb?
<Poca> ´e
<Alifer> poca
<Alifer> voce usa o ubuntu?
<Poca> nope
<Alifer> to fazendo curso
<Alifer> com modulo
<Alifer> aprendendo
<Alifer> mas to usando um muito antigo
<Alifer> o conectiva 10
<Poca> vish
<Poca> bota antigo nisso kk
<sistematico> Alifer: Sai fora disso aí amigo.
<sistematico> Urgente.
<Alifer> pq?
<Alifer> :S
<Poca> conectiva 10 era kernel 2.2 ainda eu acho
<Poca> nem lembro mais
<Poca> enfim Alifer
<Poca> muitas coisas mudaram
<Poca> e tu tá perdendo teu dinheiro
<Alifer> eu sei..
<Alifer> mas tenho que fazer esse
<Alifer> pra poder fazer o de manutenção
<sistematico> Alifer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<sistematico> Alifer: Eu usei o Conectiva quando lançou, e eu ainda não tinha nem cabelo branco, nem cabelo debaixo do braço.
<sistematico> Acredite, a Conectiva até faliu já.
<Alifer> kkkkkkkkkk
<Alifer> meu prof tem o 12.10
<Alifer> no pc dele
<sistematico> Dizem que se fundiu com o Mandrake, mas a grande verdade é que ela quebrou mesmo.
<sistematico> Alifer: O Conectiva era uma tradução do Red Hat, muito mal traduzida diga-se de passagem.
<sistematico> Quem usou sabe o que eu estou falando.
<Poca> vish sistematico
<Poca> já já os nacionalistas exaltados vão ti xingar
<Poca> huaeuhaeuheau
<sistematico> Usei o Conectiva 3.0 "Guarani" pra nunca mais na minha vida.
<Alifer> kkkkkk
<sistematico> Depois só fiquei assistindo de camarote a falência de um monstro.
<sistematico> Uma mega empresa que tinha tudo pra dar certo, porem, tomou as decisões erradas, na hora errada.
<Alifer> Quem ai mexe com php?
<sistematico> Alifer: #php-br
<Alifer> #php-br?
<Alifer> qq isso
<sistematico> O canal né amigo.
<Alifer> A sim
<Alifer> rs
<SOUL_OF_R00T> alguém acordado...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal , alguém já saiu da naninha?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia !!!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia spectra
<fabiomaca> bom dia galera
<fabiomaca> :-D
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<delet> qual a melhor hospedagem no brasil?
<Guest86709> instalei o ubuntu mas não quer iniciar
<Guest86709> o que pode ser?
<DeivisonMoraes> alguem já desenvolvendo algo pra ubuntu phone?
<gigaubuntu> Bom Dia
<fabricio> hi, i need help
<fabricio> eu preciso de ajuda
<fabricio> oi?
<fabricio> qual a pasta padrão para revistas pdf no ubuntu?
<fabricio> ????
<hggdh> fabricio: não conheço pasta padrão para revistas PDF. Mas, usualmente, downloads são colocados em ~/Downloads (ou equivalente i18n)
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> hffdh - tudo certo irmão
<sagat> e ai fabricio
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<matheuscar> boa tarde a todos, ubuntueros!!
<sagat> pq será que a iso não funciona depois de gravado no dvd
<sagat> ja testei tres downloads
<sagat> dois drives de dvd
<sagat> duas maquinas diferentes
<sagat> e nada
<sagat> inclusive gravei as isos em aplicativos diferente
<matheuscar> nada como estar no trabalho e poder (utilizar e dar manutenção para windows XP e) entrar no chat Ubuntu! #ironia da vida TI
<matheuscar> rsrs
<sagat> e como é
<sagat> quero instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook
<sagat> mas não consigo gravar  a iso
<sagat> alias consigo
<sagat> mas não funciona
<sagat> agora as do linux mint vai
<sagat> rs
<sagat> vai entender
<sagat> rs
<delet> quem pode me indicar uma boa hospedagem BR ?
<Danniel-Lara> delet:  www.kinghost.com.br
<marla> oi
<emerson> opa
<Guest73491> galera ele tem drivers do sim+200 da positivo ?
<marla> to com um poblema no pc,pode me ajudar?
<marla> ???
<Guest73491> nesse sistema operacional?
<marla> sim
<Guest73491> ????sim oque??
<marla> tipo não consigo ver videos no youtube,não consigo ouvir musicas,não consigo baixar nada
<Guest73491> vixi
<marla> eu baixo alguma coisa ai aparece:  ocorreu um erro ao abrir o pacote
<marla> tento baixar o flash player mais não abri
<marla> pode me ajudar??/
<marla> ???
<Guest73491> ninguem me respndeu sobre drivers do notebook sim+2000  da positivo??? temn drivers para esse sistema operacinal??
<Bon-chan> marla, já baixou o pacote restricted extras?
<marla> não,como faço??
<Bon-chan> só um minuto
<marla> ok
<Bon-chan> marla, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<Bon-chan> dá um crtl+f e escreve restricted extras
<Bon-chan> e aconselho a ler todo o artigo também
<Bon-chan> :)
<marla> nossa é muita coisa pra ler
<marla> :(
<Guest73491>  ninguem me respndeu sobre drivers do notebook sim+2000  da positivo??? temn drivers para esse sistema operacinal??
<Poca> era só ir na centra de aplicativos do ubuntu
<Poca> e procurar por flash
<Poca> ...
<Poca> Guest73491: use o livecd
<Poca> se funcionar
<Poca> então tem
<Poca> :P
<Guest73491>  ninguem me respndeu sobre drivers do notebook sim+2000  da positivo??? temn drivers para esse sistema operacinal??
<marla> não tem como eu desistalar o megalinux e instalar o widows?
<marla> quando vou no  cental de aplicativos do ubuntu aparece que eu tenho que colocar uma senha e eu não sei esa senha
<Poca> marla: é só colocar o dvd do windows e formatar
<Poca> é a sua senha marla
<Poca> Guest73491: provavelmente sim cara
<Poca> linux não é windows
<Guest73491>  ninguem me respndeu sobre drivers do notebook sim+2000  da positivo??? temn drivers para esse sistema operacinal?? da uma força ai galera
<Poca> tu não precisa ficar baixando 1 bilhão de drivers
<marla> o dvd do widows eu não tenho,não tem como baixar pela internet?
<Poca> provavelmente sim
<Guest73491> poca blza?
<gabezao> marla, é melhor você chamar um técnico
<gabezao> para fazer isso, pois você vai sofrer um pouco
<marla> isso memso vou ter que formatar o pc de novo
<Bon-chan> marla, esqueça o windows
<marla> ;(
<Bon-chan> e viva na liberdade
<Bon-chan> :)
<Guest73491> galera so responde a marla kkk
<Bon-chan> marla, você comprou um pc que já veio com ubuntu?
<Poca> sim Guest73491
<Poca> pq a sua pergunta é bem idiota x.o
<Bon-chan> Guest55334, já imaginou que ninguém te respondeu ainda por não saber a resposta?
<Guest73491> cara nunca usei linux antes
<Bon-chan> eu só respondo o que eu sei..
<Guest73491> primeira vez
<Poca> Bon-chan: o caso dele é só colocar um livecd
<Guest73491> paciencia
<Poca> Guest73491: não há necessidade de ficar baixando drivers filho
<Bon-chan> ^
<Bon-chan> isso
<Poca> isso acontece no windows, por exemplo
<Poca> pq a versão 7
<Bon-chan> dificilmente você precisa baixar um drive
<Poca> foi lançada em 2009
<Guest73491> to baixando a ultima versao linux
<Poca> ela não tem suporte a coisas lançadas em 2013
<Poca> saca? :P
<Poca> o mesmo vale pro xp e pro resto da galera
<marla> ja o pc veio com um cd do megalinuz e veio com o ubuntu já junto tambem
<Guest73491> esse ubuntu e so instalar no meu notbook e pronto...so usar?
<Poca> sim
<Poca> mas Guest73491
<Poca> ele é um livecd também
<Poca> aka: dá pra rodar ele do cd
<Poca> e testar se a coisas funcionam
<Poca> marla: fuja de distribuições linux nacionais
<Guest73491> ja vi isso em um video
<Poca> o governo inventou de dar grana pra essa galera
<Guest73491> valeu poca
<Poca> então eles fazem qualquer porcaria
<Poca> pra ganhar uma grana fácil
<Bon-chan> Guest55334, só lembrando que não é obrigatório o uso de um livecd. Pode ser um pendrive também :)
<marla> Poca-eu queria mesmo era tirar esse programa e formatar o pc
<Guest73491> os fabricantes de note nao indicam esse sistem a por que?
<Bon-chan> marla, e nesse cd ou na caixa do pc não veio nenhum papel ou informação? Talvez com a sua possível senha
<Poca> Guest73491: pq a microsoft faz acordos
<Poca> aka: paga a galera pra isso
<Poca> ^^
<Guest73491> foda
<Poca> aliás Guest73491
<Poca> isso é mais comum do que tu imagina huaeuhaeuha
<Guest73491> to mquerendo sistema melhor que windows
<marla> poca-nem veio
<Guest73491>  e me disseram que esse e bem melhor
<gabezao> vocẽ sabe formatar marla ?
<Bon-chan> não tem necessidade de formatar agora
<marla> gabezao-não,vc sabe?quando eu formato levo pra um tecnico mais a ultima vez que eu levei ele roubou peças do meu pc,ai to com medo de levar e ele roubar de novo
<Bon-chan> marla, dá uma ligada ou passa onde você pegou esse pc
<Bon-chan> e pede sua senha. eles não podem vender um pc sem você ter acesso a senha..
<Bon-chan> ou você configurou a senha e esqueceu?
<hggdh> Guest73491: linguagem, por favor
<gabezao> marla, tem que levar em alguem de confiança... alguma empresa de nome.
<gabezao> onde você mora?
<marla> bor-chan-não configurei nada nem sabia da existencia dessa senha
<marla> gabezao-sou de ribeirão preto
<marla> ???
<marla> vou ter qe levar para formatar mesmo
<marla> esse megalinux é muito complicado
<marla> *----*
<marla> valeu pela ajuda
<marla> *-*
<Bon-chan> meu deus...
<Bon-chan> que povo sem paciência...
<Poca> kk
<Poca> normal
<Bon-chan> ela(e) tinha que ir onde comprou o pc e perguntar isso..
<Bon-chan> e não sair formatando de graça
<gabezao> se eu fosse ela formataria tb
<gabezao> se não é a praia dela informatica, vai ficar sofrendo tentando aprender linux?
<berimbau> .
<Poca> gabezao: ubuntu não é sofrimento
<Poca> agora
<Poca> se a pessoa não consegue guardar a própria senha/não quer ler sobre
<Poca> deixe ela se ferrar um pouco
<Poca> :P
<gabezao> não é sofrimento pra quem tem interesse em aprender
<gabezao> até mulher é sofirmento pra viado
<gabezao> isso depende MUITO da pessoa.
<Poca> se a pessoa nunca precisou disso antes
<hggdh> gabezao: ...
<Poca> então ela não vai querer sair da sua "zona de conforto"
<Poca> por mais que essa zona nunca tenha existido
<gabezao> isso mesmo Poca
<Poca> :P
<gabezao> mesmo sendo uma barreira na mente dela, não deixa de ser uma barreira
<gabezao> hggdh, ?
<hggdh> gabezao: linguagem, por favor
<gabezao> hggdh, ?
<gabezao> s/viado/homossexual/
<gabezao> isso?!
<hggdh> isso. De qualquer maneira, a expressão não é adequada
<gabezao> homossexual não é adequado?
<hggdh> gabezao: leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras por favor
<gabezao> ACHEI !!!
<gabezao> * Não use palavra homessexual do canal.
<gabezao> ook, sorry.
<Bon-chan> eu ainda acho que é preguiça
<Bon-chan> e falta de vontade
<gabezao> sim, mas e da onde surge a vontade?
<Bon-chan> conhecimento? haha
<Bon-chan> podem ser vários os motivos
<Bon-chan> no meu caso, foi sair de um software proprietario, sem comunidade de qualidade e falta de possibilidades para personalização
<Bon-chan> e claro, quebrar a cabeça um pouquinho de vez em quando haha
<gabezao> sim, agora imagina se ela é COSTUREIRA, e só queira ter facebook e uma planilha Bon-chan ...
<Bon-chan> hahahaha
<Bon-chan> bom, de um lado é verdade. E do outro, até uma costureira consegue usar linux hoje em dia
<Bon-chan> ainda mais quando já vem instalado e o problema seria só ir no ponto de venda e reclamar a senha dela
<Bon-chan> gabezao, mas eu entendo 100% o que vocÊ está falando
<Bon-chan> se minha mãe se bate com windows, imagina no ubuntu
<CyL> Olá, alguém sabe dizer como faço para descobrir quais são os pacotes instalados quando configuro uma 'task' com tasksel?
<d70> oi, alguem pode me ajudar com o comando cp no ssh?
<Morfeu2199> ba tarde
<Morfeu2199> galera estou testando ubuntu agora,nao ta rodando mp3 como faço
<xGrind> Morfeu2199, instala o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xGrind> abre o terminal e digita: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Morfeu2199> onde eua cho isso kkkkk minha primeira vez com esses sistema
<Morfeu2199> e ai poca
<gabezao> d70,
<gabezao> manda a duvida rapaz
<Poca> eae Morfeu2199
<Morfeu2199> como instalo o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Poca> o ubuntu restricted extras
<Morfeu2199> como faço
<Poca> instala todos os codecs patenteados
<Poca> aka: família gstreamer
<Morfeu2199> eles instalam ubuntu de boa
<Poca> deve ter na central de programas do ubuntu
<d70> gabezao,  estou no diretorio de destino e quero copiar todos os arquivos do diretorio /home/user/temas/
<gabezao> cp -r /home/user/temas/* ./
<d70> thx, vou testar aqui, faltou o *, acredito
<Morfeu2199> ubuntu e file..mais meu teclado ta todo errado kkkk
<Morfeu2199> agora assim kkkk normal
<d70> gabezao, funcionou, muito obrigado !
<Poca> Morfeu2199, já conseguiu?
<Poca> senão, http://araujomatheus.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/reduza-seu-trabalho-conheca-o-ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<Morfeu2199> nao ...tem link ai??
<Morfeu2199> valeu
<Morfeu2199> vou aprender aqui ok
<Morfeu2199> ja volto kkkk
<Morfeu2199> vou ter que estudar d+ kkkkk ...poca esse sistema e diferente d+ do inhca do windows kkkk
<Poca> lol Morfeu2199
<Poca> pra instalar as coisas
<Poca> dá pra usar o terminal
<Poca> ou o ubuntu software center
<Poca> é fácil de instalar as coisas
<Morfeu2199> sao auto executaveis como windows :???
<Poca> Morfeu2199, é só perder o costume de ficar baixando coisa na net
<Poca> não exatamente XD
<Morfeu2199> perder o costume por que?? ja estao no ubuntu??
<Morfeu2199> IOS da apple e baseado nesse sistema???
<Poca> não
<Morfeu2199> sao parecidos
<Poca> perder o costume pq toda distribuição linux usa repositórios
<Morfeu2199> sou nub poca nao grila em kkkk
<Poca> um repositório é um lugar onde fica os pacotes( software ) disponíveis pra distribuição
<Poca> o momento que tu seleciona um software pra instalar na central do ubuntu
<Poca> ou pela linha de comando
<Poca> eles são baixados de lá e instalados
<Morfeu2199> passa onde entro aqui
<Poca> então dê adeus a baixaki e coisas da vida
<Morfeu2199> perai
<Poca> abre o menu aí
<Poca> e digita ubuntu
<Morfeu2199> ainda to usando no cd que baixei
<Poca> deve aparece
<Poca> aparecer&
<Morfeu2199> nao deve instalar nada
<Morfeu2199> kkkk
<Poca> Morfeu2199, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/find-more-apps
<Morfeu2199> poca adorei a imagem desse sistema
<Poca> lol
<vitorlobo> hggdh, manja de openbox?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não, mas já estava a pensar nele...
<vitorlobo> hggdh, to tentando habilitar meu caps q desativou n sei como rs
<vitorlobo> tot entando xmodmap -e "add Lock = Caps_Lock"
<vitorlobo> pra ver se via
<vitorlobo> vai
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bem, vou testar a coisa por agora...
<hggdh> (mas sob o KDE)
<hggdh> o kernel 3.8.0-3 (3.8 RC5) está sendo built agora para o 13.04
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não deveria ser necessário usar xmodmap. Isto soa como bug
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é oq to pensando mesmo rs
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  to personalizando o openbox é coisa q tem pra ajustar viu
<hggdh> bem, BRB -- reinitialising after updates
<vitorlobo> hggdh, vc configura tudo bonitinho no sistema e o open rica tudo
<paladinn> alguem usa os serviços da amazon ?
<hggdh> paladinn: eu uso
<hggdh> AWS e amazon Prime
<paladinn> hggdh, ja usou o amazon ses ? simple email service ?
<hggdh> paladinn: não, este não. Já tenho emails demais...
<rsser> e ae galera
<rsser> quais sao as novidades do dia
<hggdh> paladinn: meu uso no AWS é primordialmente testes, não necessido do SES
<rsser> oxi, hoje todo mundo tah me ignorando. Isso é só pq eu ganhei na loteria...
<rsser> da felicidade!
<rsser> hehe
<hggdh> vitorlobo: hum. O openbox não está com esta bola toda... mas é mais rápido na resposta que o KDE window manager
<Ricardo__> lxde eh o canal
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<vitorlobo> hggdh, da trabalhho de configurar...
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mas ....a performace dele ...eu gosto
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, openbox é só um gerenciador de janelas...vc pode adaptar ele no lxde
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, por exemplo com lxpanel
<Ricardo__> nao sou mais gurizote ja nao tenho paciencia de ficar montando tudo
<Ricardo__> entao lxde
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, o lxde ainde requer uma brincadeira de lego pra ficar legal rs
<Ricardo__> ah com ctz
<Ricardo__> mas bem mais rapido q um openbox
<Ricardo__> pra montar o lego
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, e isso n é questão de ser gurizote rs....mas sim, de necessidade nao? :P
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, vc estar em busca do ambiente que melhor atende a suas necessidades
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, apesar de que...tem muita gente brincando de transformer no linux
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> vitorlobo, acho q nao.. gurizote q tem tempo pra ficar com perfurmarias e montando menu na unha.. eh so questao de ponto de vista
<Ricardo__> fica tunando e depois postando em sites pra todo mundo ver
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, ahn...eu particularmente n gosto de firula n...busco sempre deixar o mais clean e leve possível....eu abro muitos processos de uma vez para programar
<Ricardo__> aham
<vitorlobo> se o DE pesar pra mim ja era
<vitorlobo> por isso n uso kde
<vitorlobo> e essas DE's mais pesadas
<Ricardo__> bom do kde é q até q ele ja vem pronto
<Ricardo__> muda um wallpaper
<vitorlobo> só com o ambiente sua memória vai pro beleleu
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> nao tem mto o q mexer
<Ricardo__> so se o cara quiser
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, come uns 600 de ram sem abrir nada...dai vc abre um kate ..1gb de ram
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, pra quem tem memória sobrando igual o hggdh
<Ricardo__> eh eu uso gnome 2 ainda com squeeze
<vitorlobo> pode ser q compense
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> mas agora com wheezy acho q vou pro lxde
<xGrind> hggdh, vai por qts de ram ae? 16?
<rsser> eu não entendo esse tipo de coisa, se eh pesado, não eh soh comprar um hardware mais possante?
<hggdh> xGrind: no momento 8G, mas o pr'oximo latop ser'a de 16G...
<Ricardo__> rsser, eh q pode ser ainda mais rapido mesmo com hardware possante
<xGrind> rsser, ta facil assim não man. ;x
<rsser> apesar que, ultimanente, tenmho me frustrado bastante com esse papo de 8 cores, pq nivel de proc aqui não passa dos 10% geralmente
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  vai dar atenção a sua mulher mano...larga esse pc
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  16gb vc ta apelando
<vitorlobo> rs
<rsser> eu toh 8GB e 4GB guardados nem instalei ainda
<Ricardo__> vitorlobo, eh esse nao tem namorada
<rsser> mas tipo, hoje em dia, pc com mais de 6GB eh besteira
<hggdh> após login, e com as aplicações que normalmente uso abertas (email, dois browsers, multiplos terminais, RSS feed, e IDE) meu uso normal de memória é ~ 4G
<rsser> pelo menos é minha opinião
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  ai é coroa po
<Ricardo__> nem no windows
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  o hggdh  é o munrá dos thundercats
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> se usa mais q 4 gb
<Ricardo__> pelo menos por enquanto
<Ricardo__> pra quem usa o basico
<rsser> huaehauehu
<rsser> muhra?
<xGrind> hggdh, 4GB? vc abre oq? =x
<Ricardo__> antigos espiritos do malll transforma essa forma decadente em munraaaaaaaaaaa o de vida eterna
<vitorlobo> hggdh, pra q tdo isso? qta ambição-.-"
<rsser> posso esnobar um tiquim? http://postimage.org/image/wqsokl75n/
<hggdh> xGrind: dois chromiums com múltiplos tabs, email, e IDE (pycharm)
<vitorlobo> rsser,  tomara q teu pc exploda
<Ricardo__> nossa
<Ricardo__> qta coisa nessa tela
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<rsser> hehe, vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> rsser,  esse simbolo do windows ai
<xGrind> rsser, oq é isso? win8?
<vitorlobo> tomara q pegue fogo e vc morra
<vitorlobo> :O
<rsser> deixr de inveja, vitorlobo
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> xGrind, eh win 7  com o rainmeter
<rsser> eu fiquei zoado, apesar de não mover uma palha pra ajudar o conky, mas não existir uma versao dele pra windows eh vergonhoso
 * vitorlobo xiita mode on
<vitorlobo> rs
<rsser> poxa, ai achei esse substituto
<rsser> claro que não chega aos pés do conky
<hggdh> vitorlobo: algumas compilações usam muita memória
<vitorlobo> hggdh, chega a 90% ?
<rsser> eu tentei fazer muita coisa aqui pra subir o nivel de processamento, ferramentas pra estressar e tal, mas nem acima de 50% chega
<rsser> o que dá full load nesses procs de varios cores?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  digo, comumente
<Ricardo__> eu uso win 7 alem do linux mas deixo cara padrao pra q tanta firula ahah
<rsser> Ricardo__, pq eh legal ficar monitorando tudo
<rsser> aqui tem um problema, diferentemente, do conky, tu não pode definir viewoports
<rsser> viewports*
<rsser> damm
<vitorlobo> interessante iniciar o x no x init
<vitorlobo> sem display manager
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> com openbox
<vitorlobo> se tiver com o kernel compilado e tdo mais
<vitorlobo> o sistema inicia em segundos
<JoaoSantana> boa noite, flores da noite!
<rsser> lhem soh o firepower do conky => http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-desktop-1-dec-2011-2(650x520).png
<hggdh> vitorlobo: enquanto não estou montando pacotes localmente, a CPU normalmente não passa de 10%. Em um build mais complexo, eu normalmente passo de 50% CPU e ~ 6.5G de memória
<JoaoSantana> olá cropalato
<JoaoSantana> olá Ursinha
<vitorlobo> rsser,  esses conky's n atrapalham n?
<vitorlobo> rs
<rsser> não, vitorlobo
<rsser> pq eh ele abre um tela soh pra ele, saca
<rsser> ae tu abre o aplicativo uma coisa não se sobrepoe a outra
<rsser> fica lado a lado
<rsser> eu tentei instalar na vm aqui essa parada, mas deu pau, pq os repo do VINDSL foram pro espaço
<rsser> poxa, sem nada pra comer
<rsser> pedir pizza de novo?
<rsser> argggj
<rsser> oops,. canal errado
<rmarcandier> galera, alguem ai tem algum conhecimento de curl + json ?
<rmarcandier> api...
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-01
<Julinux> Fala ai galera
<Julinux> quem dá acordado levanta a mão o/
<Poca> Julinux, yo
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<Julinux> Quem ta afim de um Hangouts?
<Poca> haeuaeeau
<Poca> to caindo aqui cara
<Poca> senão eu ia
<xGrind> Julinux, vc da acordado? kk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, olhai seu amigo ;x
<Julinux> xGrind to sim
<Julinux> Vocês preferem o Google Plus ou Facebook?
<vitorlobo> Julinux, fb
<vitorlobo> Julinux, google plus foi uma jogada fail
<Julinux> eu gosto dele, tanto é que prefiro usar ele do que o Facebook. e não acho que seja fail pq não é a toa que está sendo a 2° maior rede social do mundo
<Julinux> To tentando instalar o Win7 aqui em uma máquina com 1Gb de memória e a máquina ta se peidando todinha... auehauehau'
<Poca> não é por menos né...
<Julinux> Tem alguem aqui do #Ubuntu-Br-SC?
<Poca> eu prefiro o G+ também
<Julinux> Tem alguem aqui que tá no Campus Party?
<xGrind> Julinux, instala ubuntu nela, q ja era
<xGrind> trava tudo
<Julinux> xGrind só que a máquina não é minha, é de uma cliente
<Julinux> Se fosse minha eu colocaria #Debian
<Julinux> é mais suae
<Julinux> suave*
 * al4nc4ds http://pipocas.tv/registar.php
<Julinux> Eu to pra fazer um #Flisol aqui pra ver se o povo muda um pouco
<Julinux> uahsusuhuah'
<Julinux> Sistematico = Osvando?
<sistematico> Tô ovando ninguem não mano, cabei de chegar.
<Julinux> Tenho que acordar 5 horas da manhã pra ir trabalhar, mas a internet não quer deixar eu ir dormir =/ o Vício fala mais alto... uaheuahe'
<Julinux> kkkkkkk'
<sistematico> Julinux: /whois sistematico
<Julinux> Pensei que tu era o Osvando pow, tenho um amigo que usava esse mesmo nick na antiga #FullNetWork
<sistematico> Eu uso esse nick a mais de 15 anos.
<sistematico> Vazo.
<Julinux> Pow
<Julinux> alguem me baniu? =x do nada saiu aqui
<Julinux> Acho que foi dormir e aguardar o Win7 Resolver iniciar essa instalação que já ta com quase meia hora =x espero que quando eu acordar amanhã já tenha passado disso =x aushau'
<xGrind> Julinux, lubuntu
<Poca> Julinux, se tu floodar de +
<Poca> vai acabar sendo kickado e levando ban
<Julinux> não to floodando nada' ausauhsh'
<sistematico> Pior que floodar é floodar usando o enter como se fosse vírgula.
<sistematico> Mal dos tempos modernos, juventude desvairada..
<xGrind> Julinux, vc ta floodando, citando outros canais
<sistematico> Tem uns que entram aqui que dá até dor de barriga ve-los escrever.
<Julinux> Fullnetwork não é um canal e sim uma rede onde os bankers trocavam informações sigilosas
<Julinux> é porque já tenho o costume mesmo te ta colocando HashTag no que falo
<sistematico> Julinux: O xGrind se referiu ao #Flisol que você citou lá em cima.
<Julinux> ah ta
<Julinux> nem sabia que existia esse canal
<Julinux> Alguem aqui é Kopinista?
<sistematico> Se Kopinista for o que eu estou pensando, infringe as regras da Freenode e desse canal.
<sistematico> Julinux: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<Julinux> sistematico o que vc esta pensando afinal?
<xGrind> sistematico, quais as regras da freenode?
<Julinux> você acha que se refere a pirataria?
<xGrind> sistematico, "Kopinismo (Church of Kopimism), uma religião que tem como base o compartilhamento de informações"
<xGrind> se voce acha que compartilhar informações é contra as regras da freenode, então acho que você está na rede errada, canal errado. Ubuntu é Linux, Linux é compartilhamento de informações.
<rsser]> wow, massa => http://www.extremetech.com/computing/147152-fujitsu-develops-new-data-transfer-protocol-that-is-30-times-faster-than-tcp
<Julinux> Justamente xGrind
<Julinux> Ambos tem haver
<Julinux> o Linux prega o Compartilhamento e a Liberdade assim como o Kopimismo
<xGrind> Julinux, se o cara acha que compartilhar informações é errado, então pq usa Linux? o.O
<Julinux> Concerteza
<Julinux> Conhecimento não é crime
<Julinux> assim como Informação também não é
<Julinux> vou usar o comando #reboot
<Julinux> pra ver pra que é que serve
<xGrind> Julinux, flws
<Julinux> ;)
<Magnifico> hi
<Magnifico> friend help -me
<Magnifico> 'm not able to install my sound card pci 'VT1720/24'
<Magnifico> someone there
<Magnifico> hi
<Magnifico> hi
<Magnifico> hi
<Magnifico> hi
<Magnifico> helow
<likecampos> yay
<darck> bom dia a todos!
<r13n> dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal ...
<darck> Bom dia!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia Ursinha
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<Creto> bom dia a todos e bom dia Ursinha
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<Creto> parece que minha chateação por aqui serviu para alguma coisa não?
<Creto> pois estou acompanhando novamente o canal a alguns dias e não tenho notado os palavreados costumeiros do canal
<CyL> Alguém aqui usa AWS?
<adiaswin> amigos alquem conhece um canal de suporte do linux mint em portuques
<darck> ai amigo adiaswin, tem uma rede social chamada doode que tem um grupo de discução do Linux-Mind, não e suporte mais creio q deve te ajudar: doode.com.br
<adiaswin> obrigado men
<adiaswin> estou tendo um problema chato com o cinnamon
<morcego> pessoal, bom dia ! to de volta  ai...  mais  esto com uma duvida, tem um quernel mais  rapido e melhor para o ubuntu 12.10
<morcego> kernel*
<morcego> e que tenha suporte para nvidia e  processador da amd?
<morcego> help
<adiaswin> eh nao entendi
<morcego> um kernel  mais atualizado
<adiaswin> voce esta procurando uma distro melhor que o quantal
<morcego> sim
<adiaswin> bem tem o ubuntu 12.04
<morcego> mais é  melhor ?
<adiaswin> mas o kernel padrao dele e o kernel 3.2
<morcego> humm
<adiaswin> sim e mais estavel
<morcego> e  intão ja tem o 3.7.3
<morcego> não seria viavel mudar?
<adiaswin> mas voce pode colocar o 3.5.22 do quantal nele
<morcego> humm
<morcego>  ok
<morcego>  nunca fis isso
<adiaswin> eu mesmo estou usando o ubuntu 12.04 com o kernel 3.5
<morcego> fiz*
<morcego> olha
<morcego>  que bom
<morcego>  e ai ele é realmente bom ?
<adiaswin> sim ele e estavel que nem uma pedra
<morcego> oia  que maravilha
<morcego> passa  um tuturial ai pra mim ?
<adiaswin> claro
<morcego> ok
<morcego> vlw^.^
<adiaswin> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,98543.0.html
<adiaswin> ai ensina a instalar o kernel 3.5 no ubuntu 12.04
<adiaswin> boa sorte
<morcego>  mais deve servir para  o 12.10  né
<morcego>  auhuas
<morcego>  vlw
<adiaswin> na verdade e so pro 12.04
<morcego> ixe
<morcego> vou terque  ver
<morcego>  para o 12.10
<morcego> ata  esquece
<morcego>  kkkkkkkk
<morcego>   viajei aki
<morcego>  uahuas
<darck> Alguem ai pode me indicar um bom Switch com capacidade de comutação non-blocking para um trafego de no minimo 32gbs?
<hggdh> morcego: uma sentença por linha. Não é dificil, e é melhor que a opção
<hggdh> morcego: e, francamente, já estou cansado de repetir isto
<adiaswin> darck bem acredito que no forum voce achara um soporte melhor sobre servers
<adiaswin> minha opiniao
<morcego> hggdh daew  maninho  tudo bom ?
<morcego> vou trocar  meu kernel aqui vamos ver se vai dar certo hihihi
<adiaswin> morcego sabe men eu acho que o hggdh nao tem senso de humor
<adiaswin> nunca vi ele fazer uma piadinha
<morcego> adiaswin isso isso
<morcego> adiaswin   desculpa a demora estava  aqui na função do kernel kk   mais é isso mesmop
<morcego>  kkkk
<adiaswin> lol
<morcego> adiaswin   ele  é casado ?
<adiaswin> meu medico e sim
<morcego> kkk  não   foi isso que  eu perguntei
<morcego>  uahsuashuas
<morcego>  foi sober  o  hggdh
<morcego> sobre*
<adiaswin> ah cara isso eu nao sei
<morcego> kkkkkkkkkk
<morcego>   mais  acho que  deve ser  o problema kkkkk
<adiaswin> acredito que esta pergunta foi meio maldosa
<adiaswin> foi uma piada
<morcego> kkkk  foi nada  aushaushaus
<adiaswin> eh foi sim
<morcego> se eu  não reponder  mais é por que levei ban
<morcego> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<adiaswin> eu tenho um bom senso de humor
<morcego> ahhaha' você vai rir   muito quando eu levar ban
<adiaswin> na verdade eu nao vou nao levar um ban nao tem muita graça
<morcego> aushuas
<morcego> é sim temm  graça  não
<morcego> rs
<morcego> ele  fica de cara quando eu  fico fazendo 2  palavra  por linha
<morcego>  aushaushaush,  ele fica de cara comigo
<morcego> mais é  por que eu tenho o costume  de  mandar  assim  por que  eu odeio
<morcego>  ficar esperando a pessoa mandar a fraser toda sempre
<adiaswin> morcego ele e um admin e o trabalho dele
<morcego>  ainda  mais que  que  não mostra queme stá  dijitando aushaus a
<morcego> uhum é sim
<morcego> to ligado  por  isso que eu nem  ligo e tal
<morcego> ele é gente boa  bati altos  papos  com ele  jah
<buribux_> morcego é bot
<adiaswin> se ele fosse bot nao me responderia
<morcego> isso isso
<morcego>  asushaush bem desssa
<morcego> se  a converça que agente teve éra boot  me passa ai qual boot é que esse é dos  bons
<morcego>  uahuashas
<buribux_> responderia num viu o cog
<buribux_> ou o kismit
<morcego> buribux_ ta bom
<morcego>  uashuahsas
<morcego> adiaswin   vi aqui  o tuturial que voce me apsso
<morcego>  passo *
<adiaswin> e ai serviu
<morcego> não tem o kernel 3.7.3
<morcego> só o 3.7.5
<adiaswin> mas e
<adiaswin> so tem ele
<morcego> ai baixei isso  la  no link onde ele manda
<morcego>  mais ai as  linhas de comando mudam
<morcego> ai ferro
<morcego> kkkk
<adiaswin> como assim mudam
<morcego> por que  ta  lah   uma linha  quer ver  ja mando
<morcego> cd /tmp  ENTER
<morcego> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/kernel-3.7.3 -O kernel-3.7.3   ENTER
<morcego> chmod +x kernel-3.7.3  ENTER
<morcego> sudo sh kernel-3.7.3  ENTER
<morcego> sudo reboot  ENTER
<morcego> ta  vendo
<morcego> 3.7.3
<morcego> mais oque eu baicei foi 3.7.5
<morcego> baixei *
<hggdh> morcego: não eu não "fico de cara". Apenas não gosto de repetir a mesma coisa dia após dia
<morcego> hggdh eu esto me tratando aushaus isso é um vicio uashuashas
<morcego> adiaswin  intendeu ?
<hggdh> morcego: por favor, perde este vício, pelo menos neste canal. A única opção que me resta é emudecer-te
<adiaswin> entendi
<morcego> e  ai ?
<adiaswin> pelo o que eu vi o kernel 3.7.3 nao esta disponivel
<morcego>   sim isso mesmo  ai eu entrei  no lik
<morcego> link *
<morcego> pra ver   não estava
<hggdh> e o 3.7 não é mais usado
<morcego>  e o wget  não respondia
<morcego> hggdh  e agóra ?
<adiaswin> mas o tuto que eu te mandei era sobre como colocar o kernel do 12.10 no 12.04
<morcego> humm
<morcego>  intendi
<morcego> que coisa
<hggdh> morcego: que versão do kernel queres?
<morcego> queria um novo kernel
<adiaswin> por isso eu falei que so servia no 12.10
<morcego> uma melhor que a minha
<morcego> somente isso
<hggdh> ...
<morcego> ^.
<adiaswin> opa 12.04
<morcego> o  meu é  original di 12.10
<hggdh> morcego: estás a rodar 12.10?
<adiaswin> tente o kernel 3.6
<adiaswin> acredito que ainda tenha suporte
<morcego> humm
<morcego> ese suporta  amd  e nvidia  né ?
<hggdh> 3.7 e 3.7 tem suporte upstream. O Ubuntu usou 3.6 e 3.7 no início do desenvolvimento do Raring (13.04), mas já passamos ao 3.8
<morcego> humm
<hggdh> s/3.7 e 3.7/3.6 e 3.7/
<morcego>  e ai oque sujere nesse momento ?
<hggdh> fique como estás
<adiaswin> +1
<morcego> hum ok
<morcego> acho que o negocio é  esperar  o 13.4 né ?
<hggdh> morcego: ainda tens o que aprender, para brincar com instalação de kernels
<morcego> sim muito
<hggdh> o risco -- *real* -- é que vais acabar com um tijolo
<morcego> é que vim de verdade para o linux fais pouquissimo tempo
<hggdh> qualquer outro kernel que pegues sob o Quantal *não* será um kernel Ubuntu. A chance de confusão aumenta
<morcego> a  sim  intendi
<morcego> em hggdh eu queria saber
<morcego> sobre o wget
<hggdh> e instalar 3.8 sob o quantal também significa instalar um novo X.org
<morcego> tem como  ele ignorar o robots txt ?  dos sites ?
<adiaswin> verdade
<morcego> adiaswin tambem queres saber ?
<adiaswin> a meleca que eu fiz quando eu tentei compilar pela primeira vez nao foi bonita
<morcego> kkkkkkkkkk
<morcego> serio ?
<guigouz> não tem necessidade de compilar kernel se o seu hardware funciona bem
<adiaswin> serio
<hggdh> pode ter. Mas eu não crawl sites... de qualquer maneira, a idéia do robots.txt é que programas decentes *não* baixarão os arquivos listados lá
<morcego> nussa  que coisa
<morcego> uhum  intendi  e algum outro programa que possa fazer por que teria que mudar a proteção ai né
<marla> oi
<adiaswin> oi marla
<morcego> oie marla
<marla> oi,queria saber se tem como formatar o pc sem usar o cd do widows?
<morsego_404> ai boa  pergunta
<morsego_404> acho que da né adiswin
<Bon-chan> marla, chegou a ir no ponto de venda para perguntar da senha?
<morcego404> ?@#$%!@#$
<adiaswin> simples
<marla> bor-chan,não
<marla> minha mãe que comprou o pc,nem sei onde ela comprou
<morcego404> humm
<adiaswin> e so voce criar um usb bootavel e formatar o disco usando o ubuntu
<Bon-chan> pergunta a ela..é mais pratico que reinstalar o sistema
<morcego404> isso que  eu ia falar
<morcego404>  ushaus
<Bon-chan> ela não tem a senha do root
<marla> mais onde vem essa senha?
<Bon-chan> ganhou o pc que já veio com o ubuntu instalado
<adiaswin> opa
<morcego404> humm
<morcego404> a
<morcego404> sei
<morcego404> é a senha de  usuario
<morcego404>  não chega a ser root
<adiaswin> uma boa ideia seria apagar todos os usuarios do /home ai acredito que a senha seria perdida
<morcego404> o root  você consegue com ésssa senha  usando o comando
<morcego404> sudo passwd root
<morcego404> mais  precisa da senha
<morcego404> de usuario
<marla> esse é o poblema não sei essa senha
<Bon-chan> quando liga o pc ele entra direto no sistema?
<morcego404> la vai o triunfo
<morcego404> o   linux tem  uma falha de  sistema
<marla> sim quando  ligo ele ja entra como megalinux
<morcego404> que são senhas  root  padrão
<marla> e carrega normal
<marla> mais não consigo ver videos,ouvir musicas ,baixar coisas
<morcego404> pelo que vejo ai élas  não estão desativadas
<marla> não consigo fazer nada
<morcego404> qual sua verção do linux?
<marla> versão 8.08
<morcego404> ok
<morcego404> ja tento a senha root ?
<marla> senha root?
<morcego404> isso
<morcego404>  onde pede a senha poem root
<marla> não tenho essa senha
<marla> a tá
<marla> perai
<morcego404> uahsuas
<morcego404>   ok
<marla> senha incorreta
<marla> não entrou
<marla> ;(
<morcego404> iche  temos um problema de nivel hacker
<morcego404>  uahsaus
<marla> morcego404 problema de nivel hacker?
<morcego404> sim hacker  é   uma  pessoa   geralmente formado em ti
<morcego404> que intende  sobre  infra estrutura
<morcego404>  e para conseguir  éssa senha  vai ser dificil
<morcego404> tenque ter conhecimentos avançados
<morcego404>  ou vale  apena  reinstalar  o sistema
<marla> nossa vou ter que formatar ele memso
<morcego404> e por nova senha root
<marla> reinstalar como ?
<morcego404> assim  não é  apiro coisado mundo não
<morcego404> tem um pendrivce com no minimo 2 gigas ai ?
<morcego404> pendrive*
<marla> tenho
<morcego404> ok pode  apagar ele todinho ?
<marla> snem posso
<morcego404> bom
<morcego404>  ai é  meio complicado
<marla> eu tenho um cd aqui que fala ipm31 conheçe?
<morcego404>  vou explicar  o prossedimento pelomenos
<marla> ok
<morcego404> ipm31
<morcego404> sei não
<morcego404> se alguem ai sabe  help ai
<morcego404>  uahuashuash
<morcego404>  mais  assim tem  um programa ai que  cria disco inicializavel
<morcego404> ai você  baixa a iso
<morcego404> do sistema que quizer instalar
<morcego404> pluga o  pendrive, ele vai formatar em formato system 32
<morcego404>  ai ele vai criar o disco
<morcego404>  depois é  só reinicializar
<morcego404>  apertar f 12 ou dependendo se for notebook
<morcego404> varia, ai selecionar  seu pendrive dar enter
<morcego404>  e ele  vai inicial a instalação
<morcego404>  ai é só ir preenchendo
<morcego404> idioma
<morcego404> ai são paulo
<morcego404>  depois  teclado
<morcego404>  ai nome do root
<morcego404>  a senha do root
<morcego404> ai ok
<morcego404> só esperar
<morcego404>  no caso ele vai pedir  de primeiro
<morcego404> pra formatar  todo o disco ai você clica lah
<morcego404> e faz as confg
<morcego404>  e pronto só esperar
<marla> ok,obrigada
<marla> vou tentar isso depois
<morcego404>  de nada
<marla> brigada pela ajuda
<marla> *-*
<morcego404> qualquer duvida tem  um pessoal superdedicado ai pra de ajudar  caso eu não esteja ai
<marla> ok
<morcego404> a outra coisa
<morcego404>  quando for instalar
<morcego404> pergunta para o pessoal ai qual o melhor sistema para você usar
<marla> ok
<morcego404> ^.^
<CyL> Olá, alguém está familiarizado com os serviços AWS da Amazon?
<Julinux> O que é isso?
<CyL> Julinux: Amazon Web Services, serviços de cloud da Amazon
<marla> oi
<marla> oi
<marla> oi
<CyL> marla: Olá
<CyL> Olá, alguém está familiarizado com os serviços AWS da Amazon?
<marla> oi tenho uma duvida
<marla> ?
<marla> o meu pc não quer abriir videos no outube comofaço? pede pra mim instalar um pluing
<marla> mais ja instalei e não abri
<marla> ??/
<marla_> oi
<marla_> tenho uma duvida
<marla_> podem me ajudar?
<marla> oiiiiiiii
<Ursinha> marla, deixa sua pergunta aí, se alguém souber vai te responder....
<Ursinha> não precisa fazer isso...
<CyL> marla_: Qual a mensagem de erro que você está tendo?
<marla_> aparece baixe um pluing
<CyL> marla_: A Ursinha tem razão, faça a sua pergunta e aguarde até que alguém possa respondê-la. Responder a mesma pergunta num curto espaço de tempo não vai te dar uma resposta mais rápida.
<marla_> mai mais não quer ir
<CyL> marla: Ainda está aí?
<Poca> CyL, se pá ela instalou o gnash e o flash
<Morfeu2199> e ai galera
<Morfeu2199> blza
<Morfeu2199> poca blza
<Morfeu2199> cara to adorando ubuntu
<Poca> eae Morfeu2199
<Morfeu2199> instalei ele
<Morfeu2199> muito bom
<Poca> ainda bem cara
<Morfeu2199> windows perde feio
<Poca> senão ia ter sido perda de tempo xD
<Morfeu2199> ele tem tudo central
<Morfeu2199> instalou tudo
<Morfeu2199> impressora
<Morfeu2199> filé d+
<Poca> ^^
<morcego404> sim
<Morfeu2199> quem testar ele nao volta pra inhaca do windows
<morcego404> ele é plug and play
<morcego404>   aushaus
<morcego404>  sim senhor  aushuahsa
<morcego404> no  meu pc  coleque wireless
<morcego404> só pluguei a placa
<morcego404> e não precisei  mais intalar nada
<morcego404>  aushaus
<morcego404> ubuntu é show de bola  irmão
<morcego404>  que verça está ?
<Morfeu2199> viava ao ubuntu kkkkk
<morcego404> verção *
<morcego404> isso viva linux
<morcego404> na vdd
<morcego404> kkkk'
<envoyed> Olá, pessoal. Alguém conhece uma maneira de bloquear aplicativos como o TeamViewer num firewall deny IPTABLES?
<morcego404> no linux
<morcego404> ?
<envoyed> Sim, IPTABLES.
<morcego404> cara, acho que tem uma opção bloquear
<morcego404> no proprio programa
<Morfeu2199> eu coloquei senha e usuario na instalação e tudo ele pede permissao
<Poca> Morfeu2199, em qualquer distribuição linux
<envoyed> morcego404: Me refiro a um servidor.
<Poca> tu só consegue instalar/desinstalar software se tiver a senha de root
<Poca> e não dá pra mexer nos arquivos do sistema ou de outro usuário sem ser o administrador do sistema
<Morfeu2199> senha do root??
<morcego404> encoyed  a sim
<morcego404> intendi
<morcego404> morfe
<CyL> Poca: Sempre se pode fazer a instalação dentro do home de cada usuário, sem precisar ser root
<morcego404> morfeu é em servidor maninho
<Morfeu2199> kkkk
<Morfeu2199> ata
<Poca> CyL, mas não no sistema
<morcego404> eu também boiei aqui
<morcego404>  kkkk
<morcego404> agóra que me toquei
<morcego404> rs
<CyL> Poca: Em diretorios visiveis por todos não, mas o usuário pode rodar os seus próprios programas mesmo sem precisar ser root, acho que esse é o ponto.
<Poca> CyL...eu sei disso~
<morcego404> vo ali volt  daqui umas horas
<morcego404>  boa sorte ai na  duvida do encoyed
<marla> oi
<marla> voltei e ianda não consegui
<marla> oi podem me ajudar?
<kernel> qual a diferença do openjdk para o jre?
<laureano> Olá boa tarde!
<marla> oi
<marla> tenho um poblema
<laureano> Prezados, alguns de voces já tiveram problemas com o Ubuntu 12.10  - Placa de Vídeo (Intel GMA 3600) não é reconhecida pelo kernel
<marla> não consigo abrir videos no youtube
<marla> pede pra mim baixar um pluing,ais baixo e não adiante nada
<marla> como faço?
<darck> marla, vai na central de programas do ubuntu e instala o flash
<darck> ou  troca de navegador, usa o chrome
<marla> ja baixei o chrome mas quando vou abrir o programa,fala que deu erro e não abri
<darck> então marla instala o flash na central de programas ou usa outro navegador tipo o Opera, e não esquece de reiniciar apos a instalação...
<marla> vou tentar
<al4nc4ds> kernel
<al4nc4ds> um e proprietario e o outro livre =)
<marla> baixei o opera e aconteceu a mesma coisa abri e apreceu falando que ocorreu erro ao abrir o pacote
<darck> E Marla.... perguntar e instalação nova? Ou seja vc acabou de instalar o Ubuntu na maquina?
<marla> darck não entendi?
<sheepex> darck, só uma pergunta, vc sabe como que esta o novo drive da ati? eu tentei instalar mas não consegui
<Poca> marla, não é pra abrir o firefox
<Poca> digitar no google
<Poca> e botar pra baixar
<Poca> é pra abrir a centra de software do ubuntu
<Poca> e instalar de lá
<darck> marla a instalação do Ubuntu e nova vc instalou ela a pouco tempo, ou este problema ja vem acontecendo a muito tempo....
<marla> ja digitei,botei no google e baixei ai quando abri o programa,apareceu que ocorreu erro no pacote
<darck> marla vc ta baixando pacodes .deb ou .exe?
<Poca> pois bem
<Poca> instale pela central de software do ubuntu
<marla> darck vem acontecendo depois que eu instalei o megalinux
<marla> poca- pela central
<marla> ?
<darck> marla digita então no seu terminal: sudo kill megalinux
<marla> onde fica essa central?
<darck> e tenta instalar
<darck> e o icone de bolsa q vc encontra na sua barra lateral "central de Programas do Ubuntu"
<marla> darck-não tem isso,tem aplicativos,locais,sistema
<marla> so
<marla> ?
<kernel> abra um terminal e digite
<kernel> sudo apt-get install flashplugininstaller
<marla> kernel terminal?
<hggdh> flashplugin-installer
<kernel> sim
<kernel> é uma telinha preta
<kernel> :D
<kernel> 1 icone da barra lateral voce clica
<kernel> <-------
<kernel> e voce digita terminal
<kernel> vai aparecer uma opção em baixo voce clica e digita o que eu falei
<kernel> ou entao olhe isso: http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/04/como-instalar-o-plugin-do-flash-no-ubuntu.html
<darck> marla quem instalou o Ubuntu na sua maquina? foi vc mesmo?
<kernel> isso mesmo hggdh
<kernel> me esqueci do infén
<kernel> :(
<marla> darck-não ja veio
<kernel> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<darck> com o 12.10?
<kernel> digita isso no terminal
<darck> marla aerta alt+f2, e digita terminal e da um enter, ai vc digita sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, ai vc digita a sua senha e pronto aguarda o fim da instalação e reinicia seu PC
<marla> darck-o 12.10?
<marla> darckcoloquei e nã aconteceu nada
<marla> apertei a apareceu uma janela com executar aplicativo
<darck> isto ai vc digita "Terminal"
<marla> digitei ai pareceu errro
<marla> não foi possivel abriri a localização
<darck> Olha....ta parecendo q o seu sistema ja ta todo ferrado.... Reinicia sua maquina.... melhor... desliga espera uns 2 minutosa e reinicia.... ai me procura aqui de novo...ok
<marla> darck ok
<marla> vou reiniciar
<marla> oi
<marla> voltei
<darck> então marla.... tenta agora
<marla> ok
<marla>  perai
<marla> como qu e era memso,esqueci
<marla> haha
<darck> alt+f2  e logo apos digita terminal
<marla> darck-aconteceu a mesma coisa de antes
<darck> Ok, te perguntar, vc me permite fazer um acesso remoto?
<marla> como assim?
<darck> eu entrar ai, no seu computador....
<marla> se vc não for faze nada de errado com ele,acho que pode
<darck> fazer oq de errado, ta parecendo q não tem mais nada de errado a ser feito nele....]
<marla> kkk então pode
<darck> baixa este programa aqui: http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/linux.aspx
<marla> qual deles?
<marla> ?
<marla> ?
<darck> o primeiro, o 32 bits, creio q deve ser este o seu sistema
<marla> to baixando
<marla> mais acho que não vai abriri
<marla> abrir
<darck> assim q terminar de baixar, vc executa ele, apos a instalação comcluida vc me chama aqui...
<marla> por que tudo que eu baixo não abri
<darck> clica nele com o botão direito do mouse e vai em abrir com 'Central de Programas"
<marla> ok
<darck> So uns minutos, to pre de um cafe e um cigarro... ou quem sabe ate 2, ou 3.....
<marla> ta pedindo uma senha
<marla> oiiiii
<darck> Oi, e a sua senha de loguin do sistema
<marla> darck?
<darck> Diga marla
<marla> do login do sistema
<marla> ?
<darck> sim a senha q vc usa para entrar no Ubuntu
<marla> a ta
<marla> senha pra entrar no ubuntu,não preciso de senha pra entrara nele
<darck> oO
<marla> darck?
<darck> Ai ferrou.... vc deve ta entrando com conta de convidado, ai não vai ter como mesmo, vc vai ter que procurar quem te vendeu e pedir esta senha
<darck> Pois vc não tem acesso ao terminal para criar uma senha root, então ta dificil....
<marla> o meu deus to vendo que vou pegar esse pc e jogar fora
<marla> hahaha
<rsser[x]> clear
<darck> marla no canto superior direito, tem um icone em formato de engrenagem, clica nele e vai ate configurações do sistema
<marla> engrenagem?
<darck> sim, no canto superior direito, e o primeiro icone do lado do relogio
<rsser[x]> teclas de atalhos fazem uma falta!!!
<rsser[x]> hehe
<marla> um verde?
<darck> Não sei t dizer cor não, não to usando ele neste momento.... mais clica e v se tem esta op
<marla> nem tem
<darck> melhor, aperta alt+f2, e digita 'Contas de Usuarios" e de enter
<marla> é onde desliga o pc,o meu ta escrito isso
<marla> darck-apareceu a mesma coisa não abriu
<darck> então vai neste lugar onde vc diz q desliga, se la tem configurações do sistema, clica nele, e procura na janela q vai abrir, contas de usuarios
<marla> darck-não tem configurações de sistema
<darck> marla quando vc loga no ubuntu q nome de usuario tem escrito?
<marla> darck-tipo entro na internet normal,não preciso  logar nada
<kernel> login auto
<darck> marla vai nesta barra lateral, la em cima tem um icone do ubuntu, clica nele ai vai abrir uma aba com varios programas, e na parte de cima tem uma barra de pesquisa, ve se nela, vc digitando "terminal" vai dar
<darck> marla vc e de qual estado?
<marla> abriu uma pagina da internet com ubuntu
<marla> darck-são paulo ribeirão preto
<darck> Ai Ubunteiros, Tem alguem ai de Ribeirão Preto que possa dar um CD com o Ubuntu 12.04 para nosso (a) amigo (a) marla?
<darck> Ninguem? Cole galera duvido q não tenha pelo menos 1 meia duzia de paulistas ai gente boa para fornecer este CD!
<marla> posso comprar esse cd onde?
<darck> marla vc pode baixar ele ta net e gravar, mais do modo q o seu sistema se encontra duvido q vc vai conseguir....
<marla> né
<darck> marla, nesta barra lateral, tem algun icone em formato de sacola, chamado 'Central de programas do Ubuntu"
<kernel> alguem ae sabe como por o monitoramento da bateria no desktop do e17?
<marla> nme tem,tem o mozila firefox,a de evolution e uma de ajuda
<darck> ok, marla, e nesta barra, o primeiro icone na parte superior e o icone com a logo do ubuntu?
<rsser[x]> darck, desculpe-me me intrometer, mas o que vocês querem fazer?
<rsser[x]> o log tah grande e o problema ainda não foi resolvido!
<kernel> auiehuiaehaehu
<darck> a marla parece esta usando uma conta de convidado, a qual não da permição nenhuma para ela, estou tentando entrar nas configurações do sistema, ou ate mesmo no terminal mais ta complicado rsser
<rsser[x]> geralmente, quando a pessoa desconhece um pouco o sistema operacional, é mais facil direcionar a pessoa pra videos. Assim  a pessoa vê e faz o que tem que fazer.
<Julinux> tira um printscreen
<rsser[x]>  tb funciona, Julinux
<rsser[x]> no #ubuntu, os caras fazem videos pra ensinar a galera
<darck> rsser[x] to te passando a bola então, marla fica agora nas suas mãos
<rsser[x]> poxa, eu não toh no ubuntu, toh no windows 7
<rsser[x]> hehe
<Julinux> talvez a interface dela seja KDE
<Julinux> Ruimdows
<rsser[x]> isso pode ser
<Julinux> To tendo maior problema em um computador aqui, que a mulher quer que eu instale o Win7 no PC dela =/
<Julinux> Win7 não quer pegar de jeito nenhum
<marla> darck mais como eu ja havia falado não consigo abrir nenhum video
<marla> ai nem tem como eu ver
<marla> ha
<rsser[x]> marla, nos diga qual é seu problema.
<marla> rnão consigo abrir video no youtube,não consigo ouvir musicas não consigo baixar coisas
<rsser[x]> mas você vê os arquivos no "explorador de arquivos" do ubuntu?
<marla> fala pra instalar um pluing mais instalo enõa vai
<rsser[x]> ah sim, falta o flash pra ver o video dos youtube
<rsser[x]> vc sabe como acessar o terminal?
<marla> não
<rsser[x]> terminal é uma janelinha preta pra digitar comandos
<marla> onde fica isso?
<rsser[x]> marla escreva do jeito que vou fazer, no seu xchat ==>  /run terminal
<marla> ok
<rsser[x]> abriu uma tela preta?
<marla> não onde eu abro essa tela preta?
<marla> não sei onde fica
<rsser[x]> depois de digitar "/run terminal "  (sem aspas) devia abrir uma telinha preta ai
<marla> digito onde isso
<marla> ?
<rsser[x]> no mesmo lugar onde vc escreve pra eu ler
<marla> a tá
<marla> ok perai
<marla> ai escrevo e dou enter
<marla> ?
<rsser[x]> isso
<rsser[x]> abriu uma pequena tela preta ai?
<marla> run termina
<marla> não abriu não
<darck> coloca a /
<rsser[x]> é terminal
<marla> coloquei e não apareceu nada
<rsser[x]> hum. Aperte as teclas ALT+F2 simultaneamente e digite: terminal
<marla> não foi possivel abrir
<marla> apareceu isso
<rsser[x]> marla, enquanto vc esteve escrevendo foi o computador autocompletando?
<marla> não
<marla> eu memso que coloquei
<darck> marla abre a pasta meus documentos e na barra lateral procura computador e clica nele
<darck> dentro da pasta computador procura a pasta usr e abre ela
<darck> dentro da pasta usr procura a pasta "bin" e abre
<darck> depois q carregar todos os itens da pasta bin, procura por gnome-terminal
<marla> abri  e tem so unidade de cd e sistema de arquivo
<darck> vai em sistema de arquivos
<darck> e o mesmo caminho, vai abrindo as pastas q falei acima
<marla> ok abri a pasta bin
<darck> ja carregou todos os itens da pasta bin?
<marla> sim
<darck> procura ai gnome-terminal
<darck> não encontrou??
<marla> perai to procurando tem muita coisa
<darck> e so ir digitando q a propria janela tem seu sistema de busca
<darck> ou vai direto na letra G pois creio q deve esta em ordem alfabetica
<marla> achei
<darck> joia da um duplo clique vamos ver se assim ele abre
<rsser[x]> isso, pronto
<marla> abriu
<darck> \o/
<rsser[x]> isso
<marla> e agora?
<darck> matei a metade dos neuronios q serviam para alguma coisa so nesta.....
<rsser[x]> darck, pare com isso
<rsser[x]> bora ver o resto
<darck> oq ta escrito nesta janela
<darck> tipo: nome@nome:~$
<marla> isso
<darck> mais q nome ta escrito? convidado? ou tem outro nome?
<rsser[x]> eu toh falando pra ela logar como root, darck
<Deathlok_> uma boa dica para quem quer monitorar a sua rede EtherApe
<rsser[x]> sudo su
<darck> ela não tem a senha do sistema rsser[x]
<rsser[x]> hum
<darck> então marla, como ta escrito ai nesta janela, ta o seunome@nomedocomputador:~$
<rsser[x]> darck, ele não deve ter senha, cara
<rsser[x]> devem ter instalado soh o sudo, a versao do ubuntu dela eh mais antiga
<marla> darck issota escrito isso memso
<rsser[x]> não custa tentar
<Deathlok_> ele não tem a senha ? ou a senha não está definida ?
<marla> ta escriito meu nome e desktop
<darck> por isto rsser q quero saber se ela esta como convidado ou se o usuario dela q não tem senha, pois se for assim tem como criar senha do administrador (root) ai ela loga com esta conta
<Deathlok_> isso mesmo !
<darck> marla digita sudo su e de enter, e depois outro enter
<marla> pronto
<darck> ok marla so para teste digita: sudo apt-get update
<marla> digitei
<darck> e ai oq aconteceu.... e claro depois q vc digitar de enter...
<marla> [sudo] password for marla:
<marla> apareu isso
<darck> deixa em branco e de enter
<rsser[x]> isso, marla
<rsser[x]> dá enter
<marla> ok
<marla> pronto
<darck> e ai? pediu a senha de novo ou ta processando as atualizações?
<marla> apareceu isso marla@marla-desktop:~$
<darck> Joia
<rsser[x]> quê?
<darck> digita agora apt-get update
<rsser[x]> perae, darck
<rsser[x]> ela não tah como root
<rsser[x]> cadê o #
<darck> ops... e mesmo.....
<rsser[x]> marla@marla-desktop:~# <== devia estar assim
<darck> e realmente ela não tem a senha de usuario, ou seja ferrou tudo, pois não tem nem como criar a senho do root
<Deathlok_> vamos definir uma senha
<rsser[x]> eh soh definir uma senha
<rsser[x]> mas espere ai
<rsser[x]> talvez o apt-get funcione
<Deathlok_> coloca ai  sudo passwd root
<darck> marla, digita ai no terminal: passwd marla
<darck> como ela não tem a senha
<darck> não tem como ela da sudo
<Deathlok_> vc tem a senha do usuario marla ?
<marla> apareceu isso E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permissão negada)
<marla> E: Impossível criar trava no diretório de listas
<marla> marla@marla-desktop:/usr/bin$
<Deathlok_> vc já entro alguma vez com usuario root ?
<darck> marla vc conhece quem te vendeu este pc? pois creio q vc vai ter q procuralo para pegar esta senha, ou encontrar um cd live do ubuntu para reconfigurar seu sistema
<marla> não
<darck> marla tenta assim: sudo su
<darck> e quando pedir a senha digita 123456
<marla> ok
<marla> Sorry, try again.
<marla> [sudo] password for marla:
<marla> pareceu isso
<Deathlok_> Habilitando a conta de root  use:   sudo passwd root Digite a senha da sua conta normal Digite a nova senha para o root Confirme a nova senha
<darck> ok.... pensei q poderia ser facil assim ja q não te forneceram a senha
<darck> Deathlok, não tem como abilitar a conta root se ela não tem a senha de super usuario
<darck> desculpa marla.... mais eu paro por aqui.... fritei d+
<marla> ok brigada
<marla> darck *------*
<marla> me ajudou muito
<Deathlok_> Ela não tem a senha do usuario marla ?
<darck> Não deathlok_, a senha foi criada, mais o sistema esta para entrar altomaticamente sem pedir senha
<darck> automaticamente
<Deathlok_> Nossa a ferro....
<rsser[x]> ela teria que ter um live pra mudar a senha, galera
<Deathlok_> agora, somente com live !
<darck> Ok... fui galera ta na hora da cerva bem gelada.... ate mais Ubunteiros!
<Deathlok_> tem alguem ai de Campinas-SP ?
<UYUYUY> hjhj
<mactimes> marla Só tens esta máquina disponível para teu uso?
<marla> oi
<morcego_404> pessoal  tudo bom
<morcego_404> hggdh   cara  da um help ai maninho
<morcego_404> asiaswin  ajuda ai
<morcego_404> adiaswin  ta ai mano ?
<morcego_404> preiciso saber  se  tem com emular um dvd  no  linux ubuntu
<morcego_404>   to com um cabo  um lado asida  usb e  do outro audio e video
<morcego_404> saida*
<Poca> morcego_404, como assim?
<JVAM> olá
<JVAM> alguem aí?
<Julinux> Eai Comunidade
<Julinux> Tudo bem?
<Linus-Torvalds> JVAM
<Linus-Torvalds> pode falar
<annakamilla> olá
<Jonatas_> olá
<morcego_404> assim
<morcego_404> poca  tipo  eu quero fazer  mue pc  ser  como dvd
<morcego_404> intende
<morcego_404> ?
<morcego_404> tem como
<morcego_404> ?
<paladinn> morcego_404, evite enter, tente escrever usando 1 linha por favor
<Linus-Torvalds> sim
<Linus-Torvalds> sudo aptitude install vlc
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Poca> seu pc ser como dvd?
<Poca> o vlc consegue tocar uma .iso na boa
<xGrind> morcego_404, voce tem que instalar um codec que tem no repositorio medibuntu, o libdvdcss2
<Linus-Torvalds> Porque os Ubuntu User preferem usar apt-get ao invés de aptitude?
<Boner> Bon-chan,  conseguiu instalar o skype ?
<Linus-Torvalds> eu acabei de instalar o skype aqui no meu Ubuntu tbm ;)
<Pskol> pq aptitude tem muitas letras
<kernel> Linus-Torvalds, mesma coisa
<Linus-Torvalds> só por isso? então os ubuntu users não são muito fã de usar o terminal de comando, correto?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-02
<Linus-Torvalds> mesma coisa não, pq o apt-get quando vamos remover um app que não queremos mais o apt-get não remove as dependências, e o aptitude remove
<Pskol> apt-get autoremove
<kernel> quem ai usa o enlightenment 17?
<xGrind> Linus-Torvalds, pq ubuntu nao usa aptitude mais. só apt-get
<xGrind> Linus-Torvalds, pra remover: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge *app*
<xGrind> :o)
<Pskol> apt-get é mais bonito
<Pskol> ;D
<Linus-Torvalds> Só pq ele tem poderes de super vaca... asasau
<Pskol> hauhaa
<Poca> aptitude ainda é desenvolvido?
<xGrind> Linus-Torvalds, vc instalou o skype usando aptitude?
<Linus-Torvalds> Vcs disserem que o apt-get é menor que o aptitude, mas ao digitar o comando para remover um aplicativo ainda tem que digitar outro pra limpar as depedências fazendo que o comando fique muito maior que o aptitude
<Linus-Torvalds> Sim
<Linus-Torvalds> eu só uso aptitude ;)
<xGrind> Linus-Torvalds, e usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<Linus-Torvalds> o Ubuntu pode usar aptitude sim, bastar dar um sudo apt-get install aptitude ;)
<Linus-Torvalds> 12.10
<xGrind> nao disse q nao pode usar. disse que usa mais = removido
<xGrind> mesma coisa de dizer que o Ubuntu nao usa mais o Pidgin, usa Empathy. nao quer dizer que nao pode ser instalado
<Linus-Torvalds> a primeira coisa que faço quando instalo o Ubuntu é usar o comando apt-get install aptitude ;)
<mfbruno> pessoal, estou tendo problemas após a instalação do ubuntu, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Physicist> Olá pessoal. Existe a possibilidade de acessar o ubuntu apos esquecer a senha?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> botar na linha do grub init=/bin/bash
<Physicist> kernel, pode explicar um pouco mais?
<kernel> Physicist, quando voce iniciar vai aparecer a tela do gerenciador de inicialização
<kernel> que é a tela do grub
<kernel> voce apertar E
<kernel> para editar
<kernel> e adiciona no final da linha do kernel init=/bin/bash
<kernel> ele vai logar sem pedir a senha
<kernel> depois voce digita passwd usuario
<kernel> e altera sua senha :)
<Physicist> kernel, obrigado. Isso não parece muito seguro não é?
<kernel> ele entra diretamente no bash
<kernel> que é o shell
<kernel> ae voce altera sua senha lá
<morcego_404> xGrid  como assim
<morcego_404>   fala ai como fiaz
<morcego_404> faz*
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> alguem online?
<paradinha> alguem on?
<Idsi> o/
<vitorlobo> Idsi, :P
<voti> e ae.
<tortuguito> ola
<dinhu> alguem me ajuda?
<dinhu>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<dinhu>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<dinhu>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<dinhu>          download page at www.nvidia.com
<xGrind> dinhu: use : !paste
<xGrind> !paste
<dinhu> xGrind,
<dinhu> como desativo o xorg?
<dinhu> pra eu instalar o drive da nvdia?
<xGrind> sei nao
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como auto organizar os icones da area de trabalho a direita?
<claudio-tux> estili MacOs
<voti> alguem trabalha com desenvolvimento web? front ou back end...
<Idsi> vitorlobo :p
 * vitorlobo mete o dedo no olho de Idsi 
<vitorlobo> :P
<claudio-tux> deve existir alguma forma
<claudio-tux> só não sei como
<claudio-tux> ja fui no google mas não encontrei nada
<vitorlobo> voti, pq?
<voti> vitorlobo, procurando uns canais por aqui de dev, mas br.
<voti> vitorlobo, tu trampa com isso?
<diogobaeder> Oi, pessoal, boa noite! Hoje acredito que alguma atualização do Ubuntu na minha máquina quebrou o plugin flash no Google Chrome, alguém tá sabendo de alguma ocorrência parecida?
<vitorlobo> voti, um pouco
<diogobaeder> O curioso é que o plugin parece estar ativado normalmente ("/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"), mas não consigo exibir nada em flash, o Chrome diz que não tá instalado quando carrega o trecho que contém Flash.
<vitorlobo> voti, canais br so esses msmo axo
<vitorlobo> voti,  ou #c4all
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> voti, #c4ll
<voti> vitorlobo, valeu :)
<xGrind> diogobaeder: ja testou firefox?
<diogobaeder> xGrind, desculpe pela demora. Sim, testei, está funcionando normalmente.
<xGrind> diogobaeder: eu nao gosto do chrome. sei la, é mais rapido, mas acho o firefox mais confiavel.
<diogobaeder> xGrind, eu uso os dois, cada um com um propósito diferente.
<diogobaeder> Mas, enfim, gosto é gosto, não acho que nos ajudará a descobrir o que está acontecendo. :-)
<diogobaeder> Consegui alguns logs, aqui, vamos ver se ajuda:
<xGrind> diogobaeder: usa o paste.ubuntu.com
<diogobaeder> http://pastebin.com/cwCWjehU
<xGrind> serve tb :D
<diogobaeder> xGrind, :-)
<anderson_> ola
<anderson_> alguem pode me indicar um conversor de dvd
<vitorlobo> a sim
<vitorlobo> pensei q tava bugado aqui
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> anderson_: winff
<diogobaeder> xGrind, bom, acho que vou registrar um bug no LP, não tô encontrando nada sobre este erro em outros sites. Mas valeu pela ajuda! :-)
<xGrind> diogobaeder: \o
<xGrind> pior q olhando esse log, da pra saber nao ;/
<diogobaeder> xGrind, é... ele não passa muita informação... o chato é o log falar que a instalação não tá ativa, e o "about:plugins" falar que sim ;-(
<xGrind> diogobaeder: cara, eu lembro qndo usava lubuntu em outro computador, sempre dava uns problemas com flash nele com o chromium. nao sei pq :(
<diogobaeder> xGrind, mistérios do mundo do software :-P
<anderson_> pessoal, boa noite
<anderson_> preciso de ajudaa
<anderson_> alguem pode me ajudar por favor
<anderson_> alguem aqui ja usou/usa a internet Giro 21 da antiga embratel?
<anderson_> preciso instalar uma dessa em um pc e não sei como, o linux não reconhece o telefone
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<claww> tenho um note lenovo e não consigo habilitar o wireless, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Francisco_Favaro> claww: Fn + Tecla referente à Wireless. Já tentou ?
<claww> sim
<claww> ele parece instalado os drivers mais não navego
<Francisco_Favaro> claww: detecta as redes ?
<claww> estou baixando a nova versão pra ver se resolve
<Francisco_Favaro> certo.
<claww> sim detecta
<Francisco_Favaro> tente a nova versão, se não solucionar, você avisa que tentamos ajudar.
<claww> ok
<claww> tem muitos amigos com o mesmo problema
<Francisco_Favaro> Qual a sua versão do ubuntu ?
<claww> 11,10
<Francisco_Favaro> ok.
<Francisco_Favaro> Qual a sua placa Wireless ?
<claww> a placa é Ateros AR9285
<Francisco_Favaro> Essa é a mesma placa que uso, e não tenho nenhum problema.
<Francisco_Favaro> Mas, uso a versão 12.04 LTS
<claww> tem muitos problemas relatados a essa placa
<Francisco_Favaro> Sim, mas na versão 12.04 muitos foram corrigidos.
<claww> já usei também
<Francisco_Favaro> Algum motivo especial para não atualizar sua versão ?
<claww> mais vi relatos de pessoa que corrigiram problemas com essa placa com essa versão por isso voltei a ela
<Francisco_Favaro> uso a 12.04 desde o lançamento e não tive nenhum problema.
<claww> estou baixando essa e vou ver
<Francisco_Favaro> uhum.
<Francisco_Favaro> Qualquer coisa, fala aqui.
<claww> não recomende para ninguém Note Lenovo, pois não tem suporte para linux
<claww>  só para Ruindows
<Francisco_Favaro> por isso olho sempre a lista de máquinas com suporte, no site do ubuntu.
<claww> comprei para meu filho e pelo preço, mais me dei mau
<claww> sem voce tiver um link para me orientar agradeço
<Francisco_Favaro> Orientação sobre...
<claww> lista das maquinas  ou fafricantes
<claww> digo fabricantes
<Francisco_Favaro> Mando já
<claww> ok
<claww>  vlw
<Francisco_Favaro> Lista de Máquinas certificadas : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Francisco_Favaro> Estão dispostas por marcas e modelos...
<claww> show   vlw
<Francisco_Favaro> Não tem de que.
<claww> acabei de ver tem uma porrada da Lenovo, mais o modelo do meu nada G470 nada, mais de qualquer maneira irmão lhe agradeço pelo dica
<Francisco_Favaro> Não tem de que.
<Francisco_Favaro> Qualquer problema, é só falar.
<claww> o meu é Lenovo G470 se por ventura ver alguma coisa o meu email é paulorrpv@gmail.com. Desde de já ficarei grato
<Francisco_Favaro> Ok.
<claww> Fiquem com Deus , daqui a pouco terei de trabalhar, obrigado Francisco que tenhas um Grande Final de Semana
<Francisco_Favaro> Agradeço. Igualmente
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia pessoal!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> olá pessoal!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia firecode caso vc não seja um bot, hehehehehe!
<juniorxap> Galera, pra um servidor domestico, no qual precisaria acesso remoto a área de trabalho, qual seria melhor, Ubuntu, ou o Lubuntu que é mais leve ?
<gabezao> juniorxap, pra servidor seria legal o server...
<gabezao> mas você precisa
<gabezao> GUI
<gabezao> nunca sei lubuntu
<Deathlok_> bom dia !
<Deathlok_> estou com seguinte problema, quando vou executar algum video aparece a seguinte mensagem  "não foi possível carregar plugin"
<vitorlobo> Deathlok_, loboshell =]
<vitorlobo> Deathlok_,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.0
<vitorlobo> Deathlok_,  la tem a opção de instlar os plugins, codecs dos videos
<vitorlobo> Deathlok_,  opção 4
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<Deathlok_> muito obrigado cara !
<juniorxap> mas qual dif do pradão para o server ?
<Deathlok_> um simples e exelente programa para monitorar sua rede  Etherape
<Deathlok_> Ele exibe a atividade na rede em modo gráfico
<Deathlok_> tem alguém ai que acessa a deep web ?
<insano> Deathlok_: o/
<Deathlok_> vc está usando oque para acessar deep web ?
<Julinux> o que é deep web?
<insano> Deathlok_: o que?
<insano> Deathlok_: como assim?
<Deathlok_> vc acessa a deep web ?
<Deathlok_> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_web
<Deathlok_> deep web é onde as coisa de verdade acontece
<Deathlok_> Deep Web é lado obscuro e secreto da Internet.
<insano> Deathlok_: sim
<Deathlok_> usar a Internet de forma anônima https://tails.boum.org/
<Julinux> Hoje resolvi instalar o Steam no meu Ubuntu pra ver como está o desempenho. Ele ainda está na versão BETA?
<adiaswin> sim open-beta
<Hatebreed> Nunca execute esse comando no linux :(){ :|: & };:
<Morfeu2199> e ai galera
<Hatebreed> opa
<Hatebreed> Usar a Internet de forma anônima https://tails.boum.org/
<guigouz> Julinux, funcionando blz aqui
<Hatebreed> Qual é clinet IRC que vcs estão usando ?
<Deathlok> e ai galera
<Julinux> guigouz mas os jogos são pay ou free?
<guigouz> team fortress 2 é free to play
<guigouz> counter strik custa 17 reais eu acho
<Julinux> Counter Strike
<guigouz> strike
<guigouz> algo assim
<Deathlok> estou rodando CS pelo wine
<guigouz> fica bom, Deathlok ?
<Deathlok> perfeito !
<guigouz> vou instalar tb
<guigouz> depois de anos tenho um micro com placa de video decente
<Deathlok> alguém já testo linuX-gamers ?
<Deathlok> Eu já usei a Linux SuperGamer é muito boa  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperGamer
<huck> Deathlok, já usei as duas, e recomendo são ótimas distribuição linux para jogos
<huck> olha ai uma imagem da linuX-gamers  http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/linuxgamers.png
<Deathlok> vlw
<Julinux> Hatebreed eu uso XChat
<Julinux> Não too achando Team fortress aqui guigouz
<guigouz> tem um menu "LINUX"
<guigouz> vai estar entre os primeiros
<Poca> aliás
<Poca> alguém sabe como colocar bots no cs beta?
<Poca> ou algum servidor decente pra jogar
<Poca> =x
<Julinux> demora muito para instalar o Team Fortress
<Poca> Julinux, é 12 gb de arquivos
<Poca> então...rlx =x
<guigouz> vou instalar o cs e jogar com vcs
<guigouz> mas agora vou almoçar
<Julinux> Uhuuu, la se vai meu espaço de armazenamento =x
<Julinux> Ainda bem que uso Cloud Computing
<Julinux> uashauhshu'
<kernel> configure.in:11: warning: macro 'AM_CONFIG_HEADER' not found in library
<kernel> alguem sabe qual lib preciso instalar?
<kernel> configure.in:16: warning: macro 'AM_PROG_CC_STDC' not found in library
<kernel> autoheader: error: AC_CONFIG_HEADERS not found in configure.in
<Poca> kernel, build-essential libtool intltool automake autoconf zlib-dev
<Poca> deve ajudar
<kernel> ok
<kernel> Poca, tou querendo instalar o itask-ng para o e17
<kernel> configure.ac:16: error: 'AM_PROG_CC_STDC': this macro is obsolete.
<kernel> ta dando erro quando vou dar o ./autogen.sh
<kernel> quero por esse aplicativo
<kernel> para meu desktop
<Kr4pT0> Quem é brasileiro ai ?
<kernel> ninguem
<Kr4pT0> Fods
<Kr4pT0> Tens
<kernel> heuahiehaue
<Kr4pT0> Aqui aparece o ip do amigo
<Kr4pT0> kk
<Kr4pT0> Vou meter pentest
<kernel> UIaheuiaehAE
<kernel> hackudo =x
<Kr4pT0> [*] Starting Metasploit Console...       ,           ,     /             \    ((__---,,,---__))       (_) O O (_)_________          \ _ /            |\           o_o \   M S F   | \                \   _____  |  *                 |||   WW|||                 |||     |||          =[ metasploit v4.6.0-dev [core:4.6 api:1.0] + -- --=[ 1036 exploits - 634 auxiliary - 176 post + -- --=[ 265 payloads - 28 encoders - 8 nops  [*] Successfull
<Kr4pT0> Iniciando Armitage
<Kr4pT0> Manja kernel ?
<kernel> msf
<kernel> hehe
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 22/tcp  open     ssh          Dropbear sshd 2012.55 (protocol 2.0)
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 53/tcp  open     domain       dnsmasq 2.62
<kernel> let's go
<Kr4pT0> vou usar hail mary
<Kr4pT0> detectar os exploit
<Kr4pT0> Tentativa sem sucesso
<Kr4pT0> Proximo
<Kr4pT0> clear
<Kr4pT0> tem como apagar esse janela do chat não ?
<kernel> 554/tcp  open  rtsp
<kernel> 7070/tcp open  realserver
<Kr4pT0> Nem manjo dessas porta
<kernel> sao as suas
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
<kernel> kkkk
<Kr4pT0> kk
<Kr4pT0> Tenta invadir
<Kr4pT0> se consequir te dou 300 mil reais
<Kr4pT0> Só não garanto que depois a federal caia em cima da sua conta
 * vitorlobo te falar viu...esses amigos do kernel 
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kr4pT0> db_nmap --min-hostgroup 96 -sV -n -T4 -O -F -Pn --version-light 189.63.46.174
<Kr4pT0> sem sucesso
<Kr4pT0> kkk
<Kr4pT0> Parece que os cara aqui estão bem preparados
<vitorlobo> Kr4pT0, #cg-br antes q caiam de pau em cima de tu
<kernel> ninguem usa windows nao
<kernel> vish o cara ta apelando
<kernel> fazendo spam
<kernel> que triste
<Kr4pT0> kkkkkkk
<Kr4pT0> Cara se é foda
<Kr4pT0> invade meu pc
<Kr4pT0> Pensa eu sou lammer ?
<Kr4pT0> kk
<Kr4pT0> Sou formado em ciencias da computação
<Kr4pT0> e segurança da informação
<Kr4pT0> Desculpa ai amigo
<Kr4pT0> ^^
<vitorlobo> mimimimi
<vitorlobo> omG
<Kr4pT0> o
<Kr4pT0> meu ip
<Kr4pT0> 187.65.29.188
<Kr4pT0> ^^
<vitorlobo> legal,vc tem um ip
<vitorlobo> né q eu tbm tenho?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Kr4pT0> kernel
<Kr4pT0> Manja port 445-135 ?
<CyL> Kr4pT0: Serviço SAMBA do Windows
<Kr4pT0> kk
<Kr4pT0> Eu sei
<Kr4pT0> SMB
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 21/tcp   open  ftp           Microsoft ftpd
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 25/tcp   open  smtp          Microsoft ESMTP 6.0.3790.4675
<Kr4pT0> *] Nmap: 135/tcp  open  msrpc         Microsoft Windows RPC
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 445/tcp  open  microsoft-ds  Microsoft Windows 2003 or 2008 microsoft-ds
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 1025/tcp open  msrpc         Microsoft Windows RPC
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 1026/tcp open  LSA-or-nterm?
<Kr4pT0> [*] Nmap: 1027/tcp open  msrpc         Microsoft Windows RPC
<Kr4pT0> kk
<Kr4pT0> 20 Microsoft FTP Service\x0d\x0a
<Kr4pT0> Failed FTP login
 * vitorlobo como esse mlk é hackudo
<Kr4pT0> [*] Attempting to trigger the vulnerability...
<Kr4pT0> exploit completed but no session was created
<Kr4pT0> [*] Sending stage (745400 bytes)
<Kr4pT0> [*] Meterpreter session 1 opened
<Julinux> Alguém ai utiliza o KeePassX para gerenciar suas senhas?
<Julinux> Alguém ai utiliza o KeePassX para gerenciar suas senhas?
<Morfeu2199> e ai galera blza
<Julinux> Alguém ai utiliza o KeePassX para gerenciar suas senhas?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite, Galera !!
<Bon-chan> boa
<Idsi> vitorlobo, tais aí?
<hggdh> <sigh/> não é possível ficar longe... o nível desce rápido
<hggdh> Julinux: eu uso pasaffe
<Julinux> mas será se esses sistemas são seguros?
<xGrind> Julinux: quais?
<Julinux> esses gerenciadores de senhas
<Julinux> onde nós cadastramos todas as senhas que usamos, tanto de banco, quanto de email e de sites de somos cadastrados
<Julinux> tipo o keepassX
 * vitorlobo solta um fiu fiu pra Idsi 
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-03
<Bon-chan> pessoal, tentando rodar esse jogo recebo o seguinte erro: "./zezeniaclient: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open s"
<Bon-chan> "./zezeniaclient: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bon-chan> "
<Bon-chan> seria por falta de placa de video dedicad?
<hggdh> Bon-chan: não é por conta de não ter sido encontrada o ficheiro 'libGL.so.1'. Pode até ser pro que um driver não foi instalado
<Bon-chan> hggdh, como eu poderia pegar as informações do drive de video instalado aqui no so?
<hggdh> Bon-chan: uma pesquisa rápida (apt-file search libGL.so.1) retorna fglrx, libgl1-mesa-glx e os nvidia como provedores desta biblioteca
<hggdh> Bon-chan: veja, por exemplo, o arquivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<emanoelopes> qual media center vocês usam no Ubuntu?
<Julinux> quem pode me tirar uma dúvida levanta a mão o/
<adiaswin> eu
<adiaswin> me fale tua duvida
<Julinux> pow
<Julinux> esqueci =x
<Fulano> hehe
<Fulano> comédia :)
<Idsi> ô.O
<adiaswin> amigos nunca fiquei tao desesperado quanto hoje
<adiaswin> eu removi o gnome e instalei o mxde
<adiaswin> lxde
<adiaswin> mas tudo que funcionava com o gnome inclusive o network manager sumiu
<adiaswin> alquem pode me ajudar
<adiaswin> eu estou extremamente desesperado
<emanoelopes> instala denovo e fica com os dois
<adiaswin> o problema e que eu removi todo o gnome e o sistema esta louco
<emanoelopes> eu tenho, gnome, gnome-shell, lxde e o KDE, na tela de login eu escolho o que quero usar! #liberte-se
<emanoelopes> então eu faria o backup e instalava denovo.
<emanoelopes> desculpa a sinceridade, mas....
<adiaswin> nao posso reinstalar o sistema eu tenho arquivos importantes nele
<emanoelopes> tou pra fazer isso no meu porque recebo atualizações desses vãrios ambientes gráficos..
<emanoelopes> backup <<<<<
<emanoelopes> 0.o
<emanoelopes> :/
<adiaswin> mas voce pode desistalalos do sistema alias instale as distros que usam estes ambientes no hd
<emanoelopes> adiaswin, não entendi.
<adiaswin> eu disse que voce deveria instalar distros que usam os ambientes graficos que estao instalados no sistema
<emanoelopes> entendi a frase, não entendi a lógica!
<emanoelopes> instalar distros que usam os ambientes gráficos que estão instalados no sistema << como isso resolveria o problema?
<adiaswin> cara e uma sugestao
<emanoelopes> o mais importante é o backup dos arquivos.
<adiaswin> reistale o sistema e teste outras distros no vbox
<xGrind> qual nome do tema do ubuntu?
<Cracker_L_S-A> Hello
<Cracker_L_S-A> Oi
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, qual a sensação?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  ser kickada por flood?
<vitorlobo> coisa feia
<vitorlobo> :P
<morcego_404> pessoal
<morcego_404> meu pc  liga  dizendo kvm desable  bios
<morcego_404> sabem  me  dizer por que ?
<morcego_404> linux ubuntu 12.10
<line> tem netflix pra ubunto?
<line> *** ubuntu
<xGrind> line, tem gambiarra q faz rodar no ubuntu
<xGrind> line, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Netflix-rodando-no-Ubuntu
<line> vlw
<line> deu certo !
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<Bon-chan> buenos
<Bon-chan> :)
<Julinux> Bom dia pessoal
<Julinux> tudo tranquilo?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dai Ursinha
<Erfol> Ola pessoal gostaria de saber se tem como instalar o gnome 3.7 no ubuntu 12.10 ou no 12.04
<Erfol> se sim poderiam me explicar mais ou menos como poderia faze-lo
<Erfol> ;quit
<silvafass> Boa tarde!
<silvafass> to tendo um problema com virtualbox 4
<silvafass> Não consigo iniciar a vm...
<silvafass> Ja tentei reinstalar o vboxdrv mas ta dando erro no dkms.
<silvafass> Ja reinstalei o dkms e o linux-headers-3.5.0-22-generic...
<silvafass> E continua da mesma forma
<silvafass> Alguem ja passou por isso?
<JulioSaraiva> Print "Hello World"
<JulioSaraiva> Print "Who are you?"
<omelete> p_q
<xGrind> JulioSaraiva, ?
<Davy__> Para instalar o Ubuntu é só formatar?
<Davy__> Tem como manter o ubuntu e o Windonws?
<AAKO> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<AAKO> TENHO DUVIDAS SOU NOVATO NO UBUNTU
<AAKO> ?
<AAKO> ninguem pode me ajudar
<MrBoss> ?
<MrBoss> qual a dúvida pra ver se posso ajudar
<AAKO> tenho um dual core 2 e queria ativar o outro processador posso fazer isso?
<AAKO> join #joinville
<AAKO> tenho um dual core 2 e queria ativar o outro processador posso fazer isso?
<AAKO> ninguem pode me ajudar?
<paladin__> AAKO os 2 processadores são ativados de fábrica
<AAKO> hummm
<AAKO> ok
<AAKO> grato entao ja estao funcionando simultaniamente
<paladin__> desde sempre
<insano> será que o ubuntu está migrando para o wayland?
<insano> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/canonical-working-on-new-display-server
<xGrind> insano, tomara hein :D
<xGrind> acho que vem no Ubuntu 14.04
<insano> xGrind: pelo que entendi na notícia
<insano> acho que eles estão criando um display server próprio
<insano> do zero
<insano> isso é loucura
<insano> se estão utilizando o wayland então finalmente uma decisão inteligente da Canonical em muito tempo
<insano> já se sabe que o display server do ubuntu phone OS não é conhecido
<insano> então há uma grande probabilidade de estarem construindo um do zero
<insano> mas tomará que estejam utilizando o wayland
<xGrind> insano,
<xGrind> "Sua resposta vem como uma resposta direta às questões levantadas sobre a situação da adoção do Ubuntu servidor de exibição alternativa 'Wayland'."
<insano> xGrind: ?
<xGrind> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt&sl=auto&tl=pt&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2013%2F02%2Fcanonical-working-on-new-display-server
<xGrind> insano, pelo jeito não vai ser o Wayland mesmo.
<insano> xGrind: na verdade não fica claro
<insano> xGrind: parece algo como um subset do wayland
<insano> tomará que seja
<insano> o X já tem 30 anos
<insano> e foi feito em uma epoca em que os requisitos de um SO eram totalmente diferentes
<xGrind> uhum
<Herbert_> boa noite
<Herbert_> alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<Julinux> cara
<Julinux> to vendo aqui sobre a deepweb e estou impressionado, não sabia que isso poderia existir. alguém sabe como faz pra acessar isso pelo linux?
<geekluc> Julinux, oq deepweb?
<geekluc> oq é*
<Poca> Julinux, nigga
<Poca> isso é bem easy
<Poca> mas na boa
<Poca> não faça =x
<geekluc> Poca, pq não?
<Poca> para o seu próprio bem
<Poca> :P
<geekluc> Poca, esse não é um bom argumento
<Poca> se você não consegue esconder o seu ip
<Poca> não entre nesse tipo de lugar
<Poca> simples assim :P
<geekluc> Poca, seu ip é 201.21.123.95
<Poca> e quem disse que eu to tentando esconder ele? UHAEUhuaEuheAHAEU
<Poca> geekluc, 177.140.63.225
<geekluc> Poca, vc está em SP e usa a NET
<Poca> huaeuheau
<Poca> passou perto
<Poca> Rio grande do sul
<geekluc> ops
<geekluc> desculpe
<geekluc> paraná
<geekluc> foi mal
<geekluc> =)
<Poca> mas é sério
<Poca> deepweb tem coisas interessantes
<geekluc> Poca, tipo?
<Poca> mas também tem...vídeos de pessoas sendo executadas
<geekluc> para de enrolar e desembuxa
<Poca> pedofilia
<Poca> e coisas do tipo
<geekluc> isso tem fora da deepweb tbm
<Poca> kkk
<geekluc> e oq esconder o ip tem a ver com isso?
<Poca> fora da deepweb é até relativamente "simples" punir
<Poca> geekluc, tu sabe o que é o ip?
<geekluc> Poca, tipo os criadores do thepiratebay?
<geekluc> Poca, aparentemente é você que não sabe
<geekluc> vc tem meu ip
<geekluc> oq vc pode fazer com isso?
<adiaswin> geekluc voce deve ser o chucrute301
<adiaswin> geekluc voce deve ser o chucrute301
<geekluc> adiaswin, não faço a minima idéia de quem seja esse
<adiaswin> e um impecil que trolou meu filho
<geekluc> adiaswin, wow, o que te faz pensar que sou ele?
<adiaswin> sua forma de falar com as pessoas
<geekluc> adiaswin, ué, estou sendo super educado!
<geekluc> adiaswin, oq esse cara fez? fiquei curioso agora
<adiaswin> trolou meu filho que teve o canal dele fechado
<geekluc> adiaswin, só acho engraçado esse pessoal que fala de "esconder o ip" como se isso não fosse uma informação pública
<geekluc> ou que fala da deepweb como se fosse um portal para o desconhecido
<geekluc> é pura balela
<adiaswin> cara a deep web quer saber e bom eu nem te falar
<adiaswin> sobre a deep web
<geekluc> kkk
<geekluc> adiaswin, fala aí cara, compartilhe suas experiencias ;)
<adiaswin> na verdade nunca fui la e nem quero ir
<geekluc> adiaswin, então oq vc pode falar a respeito?
<geekluc> as pessoas deveriam evitar falar de coisas q elas não conhecem
<adiaswin> posso falar que nao recomendo ninquem a ir pra la
<Poca> <geekluc> Julinux, oq deepweb?
<geekluc> adiaswin, pq?
<Poca> <geekluc> oq é*
<Poca> olha quem fala uheauheua
<Poca> adiaswin, ele é troll, deixe pra lá xD
<geekluc> foda viu
<adiaswin> poca se o geekluc for o chucrute301 ele tera problemas comigo
<geekluc> galera mó intolerante e o troll sou eu...
<Fulano> a deep web é uma merda. Lenta, bagunçada e cheio de gente doente
<geekluc> Fulano, alguém deveria parar de falar que é uma merda e começar a falar o pq de achar isso
<geekluc> ad hominem não é argumento
<geekluc> vcs deveriam estudar um pouco de retórica
<adiaswin> geekluc gosto de deixar as pessoas sientes do que eu sou capaz
<geekluc> adiaswin, capaz de?
<adiaswin> so isso
<geekluc> pq vc não me deixou ciente de nada
<geekluc> desculpa aí
<Fulano> geekluc: mas eu já falei o motivo de eu achar a deep web uma merda. Só vi sites de pedofilia, de tortura, de encomenda de assassinatos e venda de drogas
<adiaswin> de ser a pessoa mas perversa do mundo eu o mais bonzinho
<Fulano> não vi nada de útil na deep web, por isso achei uma merda
<Olivio> boa noite
<geekluc> Fulano, isso tudo tem fora da deepweb
<Fulano> Olivio: beleza?
<Olivio> blz
<geekluc> Fulano, eu encontrei um material bacana lá
<geekluc> Olivio, boa noite =)
<adiaswin> deixo siente para meu filho
<adiaswin> e so ele estudar que eu serei bonzinho
<Fulano> geekluc: nunca vi sites de tortura a crianças fora da deep web. Seria fechado rapidamente
<Fulano> geekluc:  então fale o que achou de útil lá
<geekluc> Fulano, uso o thepiratebay como exemplo de novo
<Olivio> alguem pode me ajudar preciso instalar o wordpress
<Olivio> já fiz todos os passos
<geekluc> Fulano, achei um livro que foi banido e teve sua autora condenada a morte por ter escrito o livro
<adiaswin> sudo apt-get install wordpress
<Olivio> mas na hora de entra local para continuar não esta dando certo
<Fulano> geekluc: o livro é difícil de achar aqui fora?
<geekluc> Fulano, absurdamente
<geekluc> Fulano, ele é considerado uma afronta ao islamismo e nunca chegou a ser publicado
<geekluc> Fulano, lembre-se daquele vídeo que foi censurado no youtube e gerou muitas mortes por parte de islamicos como exemplo
<Fulano> geekluc: uau . deve ter ofensas a Alá e Maomé lá
<milesmaverick> nao e
<geekluc> Fulano, fazia parte do conteúdo sim
<geekluc> mas ela também falava de política e feminismo
<Fulano> deve ser interessante
<Fulano> é em inglês?
<geekluc> Fulano, não. Um amigo começou a traduzir o livro, mas desistiu rapidamente
<geekluc> então eu não conheço todo o conteúdo tbm
<Fulano> eu baixei Cosmos, do Carl Sagan na deep web . mas esse se acha facilmente aqui fora :)
<geekluc> Fulano, ou em qualquer livraria kkk
<geekluc> ou vc fala da série de tv?
<geekluc> se for, tem no youtube
<geekluc> =)
<Fulano> não o livro mesmo
<Fulano> em PDF
<Fulano> edião de 1980
<geekluc> Fulano, hmmm, curte asimov e doulgas adams tbm? se sim, quer casar comigo?
<Fulano> risos
<Fulano> isaac asimov é o do eu, robô não?
<Julinux> pois é
<geekluc> tbm
<Julinux> muito interessante
<Fulano> douglas adams só conheço de nome
<Julinux> por mais que nós não gostamos de fazer essas coisas mas sempre rola a curiosidade de apenas ver não é verdade?
<Fulano> brinquedos caros duram o verão todo, acho que é do asimov também
<Julinux> Alguém consegue descobrir meu IP e de onde estou acessando?
<Fulano> [Whois] Julinux é ~juliosara@187-40-44-19.user.veloxzone.com.br (Julio Saraiva)
<geekluc> kkk
<geekluc> o seu é fácil
<geekluc> velox!
<geekluc> acertei?
<geekluc> hahaha
<Fulano> Julinux: a freenode não esconde os ips da gente
<geekluc> Julinux, são luís?
<geekluc> Julinux, estou vendo sua casa no street view
<Fulano> putz
<Fulano> dá as coordenadas pra galera
<Fulano> rs
<geekluc> não, vcs vão usar pro mal ¬¬
<Julinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geekluc> sou hacker do bem :)
<Julinux> geekluck HACKUDO
<Julinux> aushushhuah'
<Julinux> são luís é a central do Velox aqui no estado, mas tu não ta vendo minha casa pq não moro em São Luís
<Julinux> uaheauehau'
<geekluc> =/
<geekluc> Julinux, a central fica em outra cidade?
<geekluc> a latencia deve ser de 2min então
<Julinux> então por mais que eu more no interior sempre vai aparecer São Luís
<Fulano> eu namorei uma maranhense, delícia de mulher
<Fulano> nunca me esquecerei
<geekluc> alguém aí é de SP?
<Poca> Fulano, mulher maranhense é...bem safa xD
<milesmaverick> ba
<milesmaverick> bahia
<Poca> mas enfim galera
<milesmaverick> bora baea
<Poca> manerem no off-topic
<Poca> esse canal não é pra isso~~
<geekluc> Poca, mimimi
<milesmaverick> ele ta certo
<geekluc> milesmaverick, mimimi²
<milesmaverick> ate a ursinha cair metendo a madeira em todo mundo
<geekluc> alguém aí tem problemas de super aquecimento com os processadores sandy bridge?
<milesmaverick> nao
<milesmaverick> no caso meu processador e sandy bridge
<milesmaverick> qual o teu problema
<geekluc> ele esquenta mto e a bateria dura 1/3 doq deveria durar
<milesmaverick> va no terminal e digite lspci
<milesmaverick> e cola aqui
<geekluc> milesmaverick, pq?
<milesmaverick> para eu poder ver teu hardware a fundo
<geekluc> milesmaverick, é um i5 sandy bridge
<geekluc> não tem como ir mais fundo q isso
<milesmaverick> cara eu precisso saber qual e a tua vga
<geekluc> milesmaverick, integrada da intel
<milesmaverick> se ela e off-board ou e uma placa-hibrida
<milesmaverick> estranho
<milesmaverick> nunca vi um caso destes
<milesmaverick> no caso de uma olhada no cooler do teu processador ele deve estar sujo
<geekluc> milesmaverick, é um ultrabook inviolável
<geekluc> suspeito q não tenha cooler
<milesmaverick> como nao pode ter cooler todo tipo de computador tem
<geekluc> milesmaverick, tenho a impressão de q ele não regula a frequencia do processador, consumindo sempre o máximo dele
<geekluc> milesmaverick, meu iPhone não tem cooler
<milesmaverick> cara o iphone e diferente de um pc
<geekluc> milesmaverick, vc disse que "todo tipo de computador tem cooler'
<milesmaverick> teriamos que ver isso a fundo pelo terminal
<milesmaverick> telefones nao contam
<geekluc> milesmaverick, se meu ultrabook tiver cooler, ele não serve de nada, pq não tem saída de ar
<milesmaverick> cara deve ter na parte de baixo
<milesmaverick> como no meu note
<geekluc> não tem
<geekluc> =)
<geekluc> é todo fechadinho
<milesmaverick> olha
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-27
<david_> ola
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<david_> estou tentando instalar a nova versao do ubunto mais o pc nao faz o boot pelo pen driver
<david_> ja coloquei pra fazer boot pelo pen drive e nada
<mirqui> seu pendrive é bootavel ?
<astroo-> ola
<david_> como assim, nao entendo muito disso
<david_> e um verbatim de 8 gb, mais nao sei se e bootavel
<mirqui> se seu pendrive , não é inicializavel , que nem o drive de cd , ele não vai iniciar
<david_> hum
<mirqui> tbm não sei como ver
<mirqui> mas se ele iniciar quando vc conecta ele
<mirqui> como um programa executavel , ele é bootavel
<david_> coloquei pra fazer boot pelo pen drive e o not nao encontra nada
<mirqui> o que tem no seu pen ?
<david_> nada eu formatei pra instalar o ubunto
<david_> mais ai nao encontra na hora de fazer o boot
<mirqui> então põe um programa para deixar ele bootavel
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem
<david_> ok
<david_> ou la ver
<mirqui> existem vários
<mirqui> ok
<david_> valeu mirqui vou baixa aki
<mirqui> ok ;)
<david_> vou tentar de novo qualquer coisa se tu ainda tiver aki mano te aviso o resultado
<mirqui> ok , vou ficar até mais um pouco :)
<david_> kkk
<david_> indo la ja volto
<david_> miri ta ai ainda??
<david_> mirki*
<mirqui> sim , fala
<david_> ee nao deu certo
<david_> ele passa direto
<mirqui> opa
<david_> vou ver se coloco no cd depois
<mirqui> vc não tem um dvd ?
<david_> nao tou sem
<mirqui> mas o pen não fica bottavel ?
<david_> depois coloco em um dvd  pq pelo pen drive nao vai
<slak2> Caros, alguém poderia me auxiliar instalar o iso amd64bits em um pen drive pra bootar em um macbook pro?
<mirqui> haaa vc pode tentar outros programas
<david_> tou com o mesmo problema, nao ta fazendo boot pelo pen
<mirqui> nem sempre todos dão resultado
<slak2> ixi
<slak2> david_  tu ta em um os X também?
<david_> ok mirki vou ve se encontro outros pela net
<mirqui> tenta o próximo programa
<mirqui> são vários , um dá certo
<david_> nao entendi slak
<slak2> tu ta em macbook ? querendo gravar o .iso em pen drive?
<david_> nao tou em um positivo
<slak2> ah ta
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/unetbootin.htm
<david_> mais nao le o boot pelo pen
<mirqui> tentaa este
<slak2> Alguem sabe por que o ubuntustudio parou?
<mirqui> não entendo disso
<mirqui> conheço o ubuntu a 1 ano
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ??
<david_> tou tentand conhecer ainda kkkk
<mirqui> oi ana :)
<david_> oii ana
<annakamilla> configurei o irc no empathy
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<annakamilla> estou bem
<mirqui> empathy numca usei
<mirqui> ou está escondido no ubuntu , não sei
<david_> indo la mirki ja volto kkkk
<mirqui> uso o x chat
<annakamilla> é que eu conectei todas a minhas contas, estou a utilizar debian 7
<slak2> portuguesa?
<mirqui> já usei mint
<mirqui> lubuntu e xubuntu
<david> aff nao consigo
<Thales> annakamilla, és tuga?
<annakamilla> Thales: o que é tuga?
<mirqui> tua entrada de pendrive está ok ?
<Guest48362> kk
<Guest48362> nossa meu nick mudou
<mirqui> ahaha portuga kamila
<annakamilla> eu não
<Guest48362> miki vou ter que colocar em um dvd mesmo
<mirqui> é o jeito
<Guest48362> nao sei pelo pen
<mirqui> tenta mudar as entrada do pendrive
<Guest48362> vou ficar com esta versao ate amanha kkkkk
<Guest48362> comprar um dvd kk
<Guest48362> meu nick mudou nao sei pq
<mirqui> vc tem uma verção linux roadndo ?
<Guest48362> tenho
<mirqui> rodando
<Guest48362> ubunto no caso
<mirqui> então , atualiza ela hora
<Guest48362> como??
<Guest48362> instalei ela hj
<mirqui> atualizador de programas
<Guest48362> mais ai vi q tinha uma nova  versao
<mirqui> qual sua verção ?
<mirqui> versão
<Guest48362> 10.10
<mirqui> ubuntu ?
<Guest48362> isso
<mirqui> vai no atualizador , clica nele que baixa automaticamente
<Guest48362> pq essa nao ta pegando wireless
<mirqui> então configura wireless
<Guest48362> kra sou burrao kkkk
<mirqui> ahahaha bem no pé da pag , lado direito
<Guest48362> miki onde atualizo nao encontrei
<Guest48362> queria a nova interface do ubunto sera que fica ou so instalando a nova versao??
<mirqui> mas como vc está falando comigo ?
<mirqui> está em outro pc ?
<david_> miki voltei
<mirqui> preciso ir :)
<david_> sem querer fechei o navegador kkk
<mirqui> abraços a todos , até :)
<david_> ahh vai la
<dominiquenf> boa noite
<victor__> alguem sabe porque minhas teclas trocaram de lugar, e o ponto de interrogacao ta na tecla do lado, e muitos outros ??
<victor__> CyL:  mano, normalmente tu sabe auheuheau, sabe alguma coisa sobre tecla do notebook que muda de lugar...
<victor__> ?
<rf5> alguem on?
<OVER_DOUG> HI
<luciano_> Estou tentando instalar os drivers da minha placa-mae, placa de video... pois o linux esta muito lento comparado ao windows que esta no mesmo computador, mas o detalhe é que tentei instalar um programa chamado Graphics Installer for Ubuntu* 13.10, 64-bit, e ao reiniciar a máquina, não aparece a interface do linux, somente uma tela preta, e se eu mover o mouse, ele aparece também, mas sem imagem. O que posso fazer para iniciar
<luciano_> alguem?
<luciano_> Estou tentando instalar os drivers da minha placa-mae, placa de video... pois o linux esta muito lento comparado ao windows que esta no mesmo computador, mas o detalhe é que tentei instalar um programa chamado Graphics Installer for Ubuntu* 13.10, 64-bit, e ao reiniciar a máquina, não aparece a interface do linux, somente uma tela preta, e se eu mover o mouse, ele aparece também, mas sem imagem. O que posso fazer para iniciar
<mafdjr> após instalado o ubuntu reconhece o windows 64 bits no mesmo hd?
<mafdjr> windows 8.1...
<mafdjr> ???
<secnice> luciano_: iai luciano conseguiu ai?
<Joao_> alguém ai tá com problema no chrome?
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Joao_> boa tarde
<CMathe> boa tarde a todos
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Joao_> alguem tá com instabilidade no chorme?
<MarconM> Joao_: ta rodando que é uma beleza aqui
<MarconM> :)
<Joao_> cara,
<Joao_> aqui tá dando umas travadas nervosa.
<mirqui> perguntei para uma pessoa , e disse que está ok
<Joao_> bem botei para fazer um upgrade, ta rolando uma atualização no chorme aqui. tomara que resolva.
<Joao_> alguem sabe como remover esse erro? Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  samba4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CPrimbee> Alguém ai sabe pq o Gwibber e no Empathy não ta funfando o Facebook?
<wedson> oi
<wedson> boa tarde
<wedson> alguem sabe como instalar o driver da nvidia gt 730m no ubuntu
<rei_do_camaroti> alguem
<rei_do_camaroti> on?
<hggdh> rei_do_camaroti: (1) sim; (2) troque teu usuário, veja as regras do canal.
<hggdh> rei_do_camaroti: vou retira-lo do canal até que isto ocorra.
<rei_do_camaroti> hggdh
<rei_do_camaroti> oi
<rei_do_camaroti> me kikou?
<hggdh> sim. Troque o nome do teu usuário. *Apenas* depois retorne ao canal.
<rei_do_camaroti> oO
<rei_do_camaroti> saiu?
<hggdh> @kban --user rei_do_camaroti
<rei_do_camaroti> preciso
<rei_do_camaroti> de 1 help
<gbtoluiz> Posso instalar o Linux junto com o Windows?
<rei_do_camaroti> k
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<andretyn> Olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rei_do_camaroti> astroo-
<KurtKraut> Senhores, comprei um Asus Vivobook e na BIOS não há a opção de desligar o UEFI. Nesse caso, é impossível usar Ubuntu nesse computador?
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15m para 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<siderall> procura direitinho, KurtKraut
<siderall> às vezes a opção para desabilitar está embutida dentro de outra opção
<KurtKraut> siderall, tudo que acho online o primeiro passo diz para desligar o UEFI na BIOS. Simplesmente não tem esta opção. Entrei item por item, menu por menu na BIOS
<siderall> estranho.
<siderall> já pesquisou no google através do modelo?
<KurtKraut> siderall, sim, através do modelo há nenhuma menção
<CyL> KurtKraut: Tem um modo chamado legacy, ou emulation?
<KurtKraut> CyL, nops. Nem CSM, nem Secure.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Eu tenho um note vcom UEFI no qual o Ubuntu instalou
<CyL> KurtKraut: Dá pra instalar mesmo com Secure boot, mas deve instalar os certificados do ubuntu no UEFI
<siderall> com o UEFI ativado você conseguiu instalar o ubuntu?
<CyL> siderall: sim..
<KurtKraut> siderall, instalar sim, bootar não. Ele sempre boota no Windows, o GRUB não aparece.
<CyL> KurtKraut: O So a ser bootado passa a ser selecionado pelo próprio UEFI, o seu não permite selecionar?>
<siderall> tirar o Windows então.
<CyL> siderall: Tirar o windows não afeta o bootloader
<siderall> eu achava que o UEFI ele não bootava nenhuma imagem que não fosse do Windows.
<CyL> siderall: No modo seguro não boota nenhum sistema que não tenha tido o bootloader assinado por um certificado digital aceito pelo UEFI. Muitos dão opção de instalar os próprios certificados, e se não me engano a Canonical já assinou os bootloaders
<CyL> siderall: Desabilitando o modo seguro boot normalmente
<siderall> humm
<siderall> entendi agora
<siderall> eu tinha uma dúvida ainda quanto a isso.
<KurtKraut> Hmmmmmm
<KurtKraut> Eu instalei ubuntu de novo. Diferentemente da vez passada em que fiz particionamento manual, deixei o particionamento automático
<KurtKraut> Agora o Ubuntu boota, mas não tenho meios de entrar no Windows
<siderall> tu trabalha com TI, KurtKraut ?
<siderall> lembro que você era biólogo.
<KurtKraut> siderall, yeap
<mirqui> vai na pasta pessoal
<mirqui> vc só não vai poder rodar o windows , mas o conteúdo está todo lá
<CyL> KurtKraut: O sistema ativo é selecionado no próprio UEFI, o ubuntu deve ter se setado como o sistema padrão. Como sugestão, acho que o mais fácil é continuar usando o grub e colocar uma entrada pro windows
<KurtKraut> mirqui, meu problema nem é o conteúdo, é ter que usar esse OS do mal mesmo para usar sistemas proprietários (ex.: alguns sites de banco que exigem IE)
<CyL> KurtKraut: Suponho que o Windows seja o 8?
<KurtKraut> CyL, tyeap
<KurtKraut> *yeap
<mirqui> vc usa o wine
<CyL> KurtKraut: Ele não roda em VM
<CyL> KurtKraut: Não o OEM
<mirqui> ou o firefox me parece tem um extenção que roda ie
<KurtKraut> CyL, exato. Quero evitar o transtorno de ter comprado a licença Windows que vem junto com o computador e não poder utilizá-la caso um dia me seja exigido isso
<CyL> KurtKraut: Nesse caso, acho que vc não fazer muito problema. A licença está armazenada no UEFI também.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Basta criar as mídias necessárias
<KurtKraut> siderall, e sim, você está certo, sou biólogo.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Sucesso?
<KurtKraut> CyL, parcialmente. Estou falando contigo pelo Ubuntu no meu novo notebook. Consigo respirar aliviado pois consegui me livrar da ideia que comprei um peso de papel caro com o logotipo do Windows 8
<CyL> KurtKraut: Heh, então é um sucesso!
<KurtKraut> CyL, mas resolver a questão de bootar no Windows, restabelecer o dual boot, vou deixar para depois. Estou fisicamente e mentalmente desgastado depois de uma jornada longa de trabalho. Só o avanço que consegui aqui vai me permitir dormir  à noite
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-28
<CyL> KurtKraut: Boa noite então meu amigo!
<KurtKraut> CyL, obrigado por todo o apoio :D
<DRONE1357> Tenho um mysql server instalado na minha casa  ( internet OI ), como eu configuro para acessar externamente este servidor
<DRONE1357> Eu tenhoq ue trabalhar no firewall do Linux ou do Roteador/moden ??
<CyL> DRONE1357: Sem conhecer o setup da sua rede é impossível dizer, mas provavelmente do roteador/modem
<KurtKraut> DRONE1357, quem roda o cliente PPPoE: o seu computador ou seu roteador?
<DRONE1357> Acredito que seja o roteador neh
<DRONE1357> roteador wireless
<CyL> DRONE1357: Veja o que o KurtKraut disse
<DRONE1357> eu estou atras do roteador
<KurtKraut> DRONE1357, então você tem que fazer nesse roteador o que é chamado de DNAT. Esse é o termo técnico, mas cada fabricante inventou um nome bonitinho para isso
<DRONE1357> acho que no DLINK
<DRONE1357> eh o VIRTUAL SERVERS
<DRONE1357> vc tem dlink ?
<KurtKraut> Isso, já vi DLINK chamando isso de Virtual Servers
<DRONE1357>  	External Port Start 	External Port End 	Protocol 	Internal Port Start 	Internal Port End 	Server IP Address 	Remote Host
<DRONE1357> na porta EXTERNA, eu coloco 80 ?
<KurtKraut> DRONE1357, Você coloca a porta que você quiser porém se você assina um plano residencial da Oi eles bloqueiam portas inferiores a 1024
<DRONE1357> eu quero poder acessar o mysql externamente
<DRONE1357> eu vou colocar 3306 em todas opcoes ?
<KurtKraut> DRONE1357, 3306 provavelmente funciona, pode testar.
<DRONE1357> mas nas opcoes de porta externa
<DRONE1357> e porta interna
<DRONE1357> vou colocar 3306
<KurtKraut> DRONE1357, outro detalhe é que no roteador você terá que fixar o IP de LAN que o DHCP dá para seu computador para que ele não mude e essa regra do VIrtual Servers fique valendo para sempre
<DRONE1357> e no SERVER IP, qual ip eu coloco  ? E no Remot host  ?
<DRONE1357> esta automatico, mas ele ja certinho toda vez que conecta
<siderall> coloca o hostname da máquina que está instalado.
<gustavo> Estou dando suporte para um usuário leigo em linux, porém, ele nao está sabendo executar comandos no linux. Há alguma forma deu entrar no computador dele e excutar os comandos para ele ?
<CyL> gustavo: Teamviewer?
<gustavo> CyL, o usuário não está sabendo instalar o teamviewer
<CyL> gustavo: Bom, um multiplexador de terminal, mas se instalar o teamviewer já está difícil, nem tentaria essa solução
<CyL> gustavo: Tem uma versão que não precisa ser instalada no site deles também
<KurtKraut> CyL, ainda tem o VNC embutido no Ubuntu por padrão? Antes do Unity tinha um análogo ao que o Windows tem, justamente voltado para suporte remoto.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Mas ele precisaria liberar o acesso no roteador, o que é muito mais confuso
<CyL> KurtKraut: O Teamviewer faz a conexão reversa automagicamente
<gustavo> KurtKraut Brasnet ? Nossa..
<KurtKraut> de fato :/
<CyL> Vejo que são conhecidos de outros carnavais, heh
<KurtKraut> gustavo, siderall, o que vocês dois acham que aconteceria conosco depois que a BRASnet fechou? Teríamos feito suicídio coletivo?! :P
<CyL> KurtKraut: Chat do UOL...
<gustavo> KurtKraut, ainda sinto falta da BRASNet
<KurtKraut> gustavo, todos nós sentimos :D
<gustavo> CyL, o usuário conseguiu instalar o teamviewer, porem, quando tento conectar a tela some
<KurtKraut> gustavo, ele tem mais de um monitor? Vi esse sintoma em PCs com mais de um
<gustavo> KurtKraut, não
<CyL> gustavo: A tela dele ou a sua?
<gustavo> CyL, a tela dele
<CyL> gustavo: E pra vc aparece o que?
<gustavo> CyL, Connecting...
<CyL> gustavo: Mas a conexão nunca se estabelece?
<gustavo> CyL, não
<CyL> gustavo: Hummm, ctrl+alt+f7 faz o que?
<gustavo> CyL, Eu tenho o ip dele aqui, há alguma forma de conectar o pc dele por ssh :
<gustavo> CyL, não faz nada
<CyL> gustavo: Provavelmente não, até porque ele teria que instalar o servidor de ssh e liberar uma porta no roteador/modem
<CyL> gustavo: ctrl+alt+backspace
<gustavo> CyL, no teamviewer ?
<CyL> gustavo: No X
<gustavo> CyL, não estou entendendo...
<CyL> gustavo: Com ele digitando ctrl+alt+backspace no terminal no qual o X está sendo executado, acontece o que?
<gustavo> CyL, nada
<CyL> gustavo: Bom, não sobrou muita alternativa além de restartar a máquina...
<gustavo> CyL,  eu acho que ele instalou o teamviewer errado...
<gustavo> não ?
<CyL> gustavo: Como assim instalou o teamviewer errado? Tem um binário nó site deles que só serve para permitir a conexão de suporte, e é independente de plataforma, acho que vc quer esse, a chance de erro é praticamente nula
<markimpgs> galera não consigo alterar para a placa de alta performance amd/ati,  quando rodo o script para alteração fica uma tela preta e tenho que forçar pra desligar
<gustavo> CyL, após reiniciar o pc, funcionou :D
<gustavo> CyL, Obrigado!
<CyL> gustavo: Disponha
<siderall> tou quase dando um murro no monitor do notebook
<siderall> a porra do squid transparent não funciona
<hggdh> siderall: ainda assim, por favor cuidado com a liguagem
<DRONE1357> Como faco pra abrir a porta 3306 do meu roteador ?
<DRONE1357> Eu pensei ter feito corretamente, mas eu passei o nmap e a porta 3306 continua fechada.
<Julinux> Boa Noite Ubunturos
<Julinux> Ubunteros
<siderall> essa foi boa.
<siderall> hahaha!
<Julinux> Cara, tenho um script de firewall no /etc/init.d
<astroo-> ola
<Julinux> e quando dou um service firewall restart, aparece arquivo ou diretório não encontrado. Sendo que o arquivo está com permissão de execução, e estou executando os passos com root
<Julinux> Sabem o que é?
<DRONE1357> ja olhou algum sintaxe escrita errada ?
<hggdh> Julinux: a melhor opção é rodar o script com "set -x;; exec 2>&1 > /tmp/saida.txt; no início do script; depois veja o /tmp/saida.txt (conterá um "trace" da execução do script)
<Al3xG0> hggdh cd /tmp
<hggdh> er, apenas um ";"
<Julinux> hggdh: Mas será se vai rodar?
<Julinux> porque quando executo normal da arquivo não encontrado
<Julinux> =x
<Julinux> sendo que o arquivo ta la
<Julinux> =x
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Henrique> Bom dia! Estou precisando de ajuda para instalação do piklab no ubuntu 13.10, alguém poderia ajudar?
<linuxlite1969> alguem digita em portugues
<cmathe> bom dia a todos
<AMAX_> Bom Dia
<AMAX_> estou a usar o UBUNTU versão13.10 alguém recomenda um soft de limpeza ?
<adcastellari> olá,
<adcastellari> tenho uma dúvida. Comprei um noteboock que veio com win8, queria instalar Ubuntu. Como devo fazer?
<AMAX_> realiza o download no site : http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<adcastellari> okey, dai é só iniciar o computador com ele e a instalação é automática?
<adcastellari> Como faço para desisntalar o win8?
<AMAX_> Tem q Dar o Boot , com cd ou usb botável .
<adcastellari> okey. Agradeço.
<Guest67019> alguém recomenda  um jogo de fps q rode no ubuntu  ?
<lalala> pessoal
<lalala> alguem saca shell script ?
<sofdarkness> Olá! :)
<andretyn> Olá, pessoal
<sofdarkness> Oi!
<rogerio> boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar a compartilhar uma pasta no lubuntu ?
<rogerio> pessoal alguém ajude por favor compartilhar pastas no lubuntu
<Luiz> hello?
<Luiz> oi w
<Luiz> alguem ai?
<Luiz> Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 13.10 , ja atualizei e instalei os devidos drivers. Meu problema é relacionado ao steam, eu baixo ele porem ele nao abre, eu clico no icone (ou aperto enter) mas nada acontece, como se nao houvesse programa. Gostaria de uma ajuda nisso por favor
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Julinux> Boa Noite Povo que usa Ubuntu
<Julinux> initctl: Trabalho desconhecido: teamviewerd
<Julinux> O que é isso?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> é assessoria remota
<mirqui> um programa
<mirqui> vc tem ele no seu pc ?
<Julinux> Mas ele não consegue subir o daemon do teamviewer
<Julinux> ele instala o teamviewer mas não consegue subir o daemon
<mirqui> não sei que é daemon
<Julinux> aparece esse erro
<mirqui> se vc usa ele
<mirqui> desisntala , depois instala de novo
<Julinux> não vai
<mirqui> vc usa ubuntu ?
<Julinux> Sim
<Julinux> 13.10
<Julinux> estou tentando instalar o TeamViewer 64bits
<mirqui> deve ter outros programas do mesmo gênero
<Julinux> infelizmente uso Ubuntu
<Julinux> Mas eu preciso do Team Viewer
<Julinux> ¬¬
<mirqui> não entendo muito de linux , sou novo
<Julinux> Então você não pode me ajudar
<mirqui> o hggdh é mais experiente
<Julinux> To sabendo
<mirqui> tenta ele
<Julinux> To resolvendo aqui já
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-29
<DRONE1357> Estou "abrindo" as portas no meu moden dlink para acessar meu servidor mysql externamente, mas  nao consigo conectar ainda e o nmap mostra que a porta esta fechada, o que posso fazer ?
<CyL> DRONE1357: Está rodando o nmap a partir de qual host (interno ou externo ao roteador)? Provavelmente a porta ainda não foi aberta.
<DRONE1357> CyL, internamente.
<DRONE1357> eu procuro nmap localhost  = aberto
<DRONE1357> nmap +ip moden = fechado
<CyL> DRONE1357: Mas é o IP externo ou interno do modem?
<DRONE1357> externo
<CyL> DRONE1357: Ok, quantos computadores na rede interna?
<DRONE1357> 2,
<DRONE1357> uso dlink 2640b
<DRONE1357> ja adicionei em NAT -> VIRTUAL SERVERS
<DRONE1357> 3306
<DRONE1357> e o IP do host que tem instalado o mysql que eh o 192.168.254.10
<GuilhermeCunha> a faixa que o modem distribui ip é a mesma do teu server?
<GuilhermeCunha> ou tens um fw?
<GuilhermeCunha> DRONE1357:
<DRONE1357> Sim,
<DRONE1357> Eu estou no "servidor" mysql
<DRONE1357> mesma faixa de IP do roteador/moden
<DRONE1357> eu sou o 192.168.1.10
<DRONE1357> o moden eh 192.168.254.254
<x_root> como saber de onde estou instalando um arquivo
<x_root> se dois repositorios tiverem o mesmo nome de um programa?
<x_root> por exemplo "firefox" no repositorio x e no repositorio y..?
<GuilhermeCunha> DRONE1357: qual a mascara de subrede
<GuilhermeCunha> x_root: comenta um deles no sources.list e usa o que tu deseja
<x_root> vlw GuilhermeCunha
<x_root> acabou que nem precisei (o que foi melhor) infelizmente o programa que instalei tem algum problema (acabei de reportar pros desenvolvedores..)
<x_root> agora é esperar..
<GuilhermeCunha> hmm
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<Guilherme_> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Guilherme_> ei alguem me passa o link do ubuntu 12 04 pt br x86 ?
<Guilherme_> to tentando achar faiz 43 minutos nao achei :/
<Guilherme_> ei alguem me passa o link do ubuntu 12 04 pt br x86 ?
<Guilherme_> ei alguem me passa o link do ubuntu 12 04 pt br x86 ?
<siderall> para de spamar, cara. não vai resolver seu problema.
<siderall> no site oficial do ubuntu tem o link para download, só procurar.
<Guilherme_> to mais 43 minutos tentando achar la nao tem :/
<Guilherme_> acho que sou burro mesmo :/
<siderall> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<siderall> você que não procurou.
<Guilherme_> :)
<Guilherme_> o vlw man
<Guilherme_> Not Found :/
<DRONE1357> Alguem ai.. ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Lambertini> alguém acordado ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Java-based malware driving DDoS botnet infects Windows, Mac, Linux devices   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/01/java-based-malware-driving-ddos-botnet-infects-windows-mac-linux-devices/
<Lambertini> alguém acordado ?
<DRONE1357> ALguem ai
<DRONE1357> que ja montou servidor caseiro e teve que abri as portas no moden
<DRONE1357> de preferencia dlink
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, primeiro, qual sua internet?
<DRONE1357> OI
<DRONE1357> Lambertini, OI
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, oi
<DRONE1357> Entao, minha conexao eh da OI
<DRONE1357> dlink 2640n
<DRONE1357> 2640b*
<Lambertini> primeiro vc tem que ver se a oi não trava as portas 80
<Lambertini> tah fazendo servidor de que?
<DRONE1357> Lambertini,  Mysql
<DRONE1357> estou tentando acessar meu mysql remotamente de outra maquina ( uma vps na net )
<Lambertini> então pega a porta do mysql e abre no roteador
<DRONE1357> mas eu ja "fiz" isso
<DRONE1357> e quando passo o nmap
<DRONE1357> fala que ta fechado
<Lambertini> firewall do linux vc abriu ?
<DRONE1357> como desabilita o fireewaal
<DRONE1357> iptables -F ?
<DRONE1357> tem como vc passar o nmap ai da sua maquina ?
<Lambertini> .         /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -p TCP -s 0.0.0.0/0 --dport 3306
<Lambertini> outra coisa
<Lambertini> ele vem default
<Lambertini> configurado só pra receber acessos locais, vc já fixou isso ?
<DRONE1357> no mysql eu ja configurei pra receber conexoes externas
<DRONE1357> mas acredito que o firewall que esta barrando.
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, configurou mesmo ?
<Lambertini> o /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<Lambertini> tem certeza?
<Lambertini> iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT -p TCP -s 0.0.0.0/0 --dport 3306
<DRONE1357> qual parte do my.cnf vc quer saber ?
<DRONE1357> eu ja fiz essa mesma config, em VPS alugados, nao tinha essa burocracia da OI.
<Lambertini> bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<DRONE1357> ja esta desta forma.
<DRONE1357> Seria certo olhar primeiro o roteador nao ?
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> não é pra ficar dessa forma
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, coloca bind-address          = 0.0.0.0
<Lambertini> e restarta o mysql
<Lambertini> ai depois vc me fala
<Lambertini> isso porque vc falou que tinha mudado hehehe
<DRONE1357> mesmo erro
<DRONE1357> eu ja havia tenta com os dois.
<Lambertini> deixa 0.0.0.0
<Lambertini> vc restartou ?
<DRONE1357> sim
<DRONE1357> restartei
<Lambertini> e qual erro que da?
<Lambertini>  Se não achar a linha de "bind-address" e tiver a linha "skip-network(s)" comente essa linha e vê se funciona.
<DRONE1357> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '189.13.117.119' (113)
<Lambertini> DRONE1357,
<Lambertini> no seu roteador tem DMZ
<Lambertini> vc configurou ?
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, cara, vou dormir, tah demorando de mais
<DRONE1357> tem DMZ sim
<DRONE1357> mas eu nao configurei nada no DMZ n
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, então jamais vai funcionar
<Lambertini> coloca o IP do seu servidor no DMZ
<DRONE1357> vou colocar
<Lambertini> DRONE1357, coloca e me fala
<DRONE1357> testando..
<DRONE1357> kkk
<DRONE1357> deu certo
<Lambertini> hehehe
<Lambertini> beleza fiote
<DRONE1357> mas eu passei a ser o roteador ?
<Lambertini> é que vc tava tentando acessar o roteador e não sua máquina
<Lambertini> quando você colocava seu IP
<DRONE1357> isso eu ja sabia, rsrsrs
<Lambertini> ele ia pro roteador
<DRONE1357> mas eu achei que so de direcionar as portas
<Lambertini> agora vc tah redirecionando pro servidor
<DRONE1357> ja resolveria isso
<Lambertini> não senhor
<DRONE1357> por exemplo, se eu tiver outro servidor mysql em outra maquina
<DRONE1357> como eu acessaria ela ?
<Lambertini> não tem jeito
<Lambertini> teria que rancar o roteador
<Lambertini> e instalar um squid
<Lambertini> num servidor linux
<Lambertini> e controlar sua rede
<Lambertini> quem iria rotear era o servidor
<DRONE1357> deixa eu tstar a porta 80
<DRONE1357> caiu no moden
<DRONE1357> mas o que importa eh que eu so preciso de 1 servidor
<DRONE1357> o resto esta tudo dentro da minha rede
<DRONE1357> e 1 do lado de fora
<DRONE1357> mas mt obrgigado
<Lambertini> de nada
<Lambertini> fuiz
<junior_> tenho problemas para rodas o ubunto 13.10 em um pendrive utilizando o yumi 1999 alguem pode me ajduar ?
<fdallbem> junior_, quais problemas?
<junior_> fala alguma coisa sobre erro com a placa grafica e fica mandando configurar en low graphics
<junior_> sendo que o processo numca e completo e da uma tela preta
<fdallbem> eu usei aqui pra fazer o pendrive bootavel esse tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator#Criando_um_Pen_Drive_inicializ.2BAOE-vel_no_Ubuntu
<fdallbem> é meio antigo mais da pra ter uma boa noção
<fdallbem> nunca usei o yumi não
<fdallbem> junior_, tem um outro aqui que tbm ja usei para criar o pendrive bootavel: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<junior_> o problema é qui eu uso o yumi com o windows 8 botavel e nao queria perder ele do pendrive mas de qualquer forma vou seguir esse seu tutorial e ver no que vai dar
<fdallbem> o segundo que te passei ai tbm e muito bom e facil
<junior_> vou testar a primeira opção
<junior_> ops a segunda O>o
<fdallbem> ok
<junior_> vlw cara depois dos testes eu retorno aqui :)
<fdallbem> ok, qualquer coisa pode chamar que ajudo
<junior_> ok vlw mesmo :D
<junior_> fui
<Junior_> fdallbem
<fdallbem> Junior_, sim
<Junior_> vlw o live linux funcionou ?)
<fdallbem> blz entao, consegui instalar certinho?
<Junior_> vim aqui somente para agradecer muito obrigado ?)
<fdallbem> sem problemas, a comunidade esta aqui para ajudar
<fdallbem> boa sorte e sempre que precisar pode passar por aqui
<Junior_> ok sobre o que mais voces ajudam aqui
<Junior_> ?
<Junior_> por exemple se eu tiver rpoblemas com linha de commando o povo aqui ajuda ?
<Junior_> eu estudei um pouco de linux mais nao lembro mais nada sobre linha de commando
<fdallbem> sim
<fdallbem> sempre tem alguem disposto a ajudar
<fdallbem> :D
<Junior_> ok :D
<Junior_> alguem aqui sabe o comando para listar todos os dispositivos conectatos ao pc ?
<siderall_> que tipos de dispositivos?
<Junior_> dispositivos usb
<siderall_> lsusb
<Junior_> é funcionol muito obrigado! :D
<maximusweb_> oi alguem pode me ajudar
<siderall_> pode.
<maximusweb_> tenho um drive de uma placa serial que toda ves que eu reinicio o ubuntu tenho que mandar carregar o drive manualmente
<maximusweb_> tem como colocar o carregamento no automatico
<maximusweb_> como fasso isso]
<maximusweb_> o comando q eu uso pra carregar manualmente e esse
<maximusweb_> # sudo insmod /home/monitoramento/driver/99xx.ko
<maximusweb_> eu consigo fazer isso inicar sozinho
<siderall_> maximusweb_, ln -s /home/monitoramento/driver/99xx.ko /etc/init.d/ 99xx.ko
<siderall_> update-rc.d 99xx.ko defaults
<siderall_> ln -s /home/monitoramento/driver/99xx.ko /etc/init.d/99xx.ko
<siderall_> tenta isso
<maximusweb_> blz valeu vou tentar
<siderall_> primero cria o link simbólico com o comando ln -s
<siderall_> depois update-rc.d 99xx.ko defaults
<Joao__> alguém tem alguma dica para a instabilidade do chrome? o meu trava direto
<Joao__> já o firefox, vai embora.
<Joao__> já reinstalei, porem nada.
<siderall_> qual configuração da sua máquina?
<Joao__> amd64
<Joao__> melhor rodar o chrome ou chormium?
<Joao__> ou é a mesma coisa?
<siderall_> desinstala o chrome
<siderall_> instala o chromium
<sebastiao> Bom dia
<sebastiao> Estou com problemas no drive Wireless no notebook dell vostro 1510
<Joao__> to instalando para ver
<Joao__> aparentemente tudo certo
<maximusweb> muito mobridao deu certo subiu sozinho]
<siderall_> deu?
<siderall_> ;)
<maximusweb> agora uma duvida ]
<maximusweb> essa mesma placa tem duas serial porem o ubuntu não indentifica com com 2 o com 3 so aparece a com 1 pra min]
<maximusweb> ae eu programei o meu software direto no port
<maximusweb> tem algum geito de afazer ela reconhecer com com 2 e 3
<totonho> hey
<sebastiao> não reconhece
<Joao__> acho que resolveu
<Joao__> até agora não travou nenhuma vez
<Joao__> siderall_:
<Joao__> ;)
<Joao__> :)
<siderall_> bom, né ;)
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem ai manja de ufw
<x-warrior> Boa tarde. Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu de um pendrive criado no windows. O pendrive boota, porem ao pressionar instalar ele mostra umas mensagena e depois fica 'congelado'. As mensagens sao essas  https://www.dropbox.com/sc/hzd1a5534vefqer/1XdgTTSaOB
<linuxlite1969> tô usando linux lite mas não consigo passar o menu para o português, alguém sabe como?
<hggdh> x-warrior: naohá coisa alguma estranha no screenshot. Não é possivel dizer o que ocorreu, infelizmente
<santana> boa tarde gostaria de saber se consigo instalar o pacote office no ubuntu?
<siderall_> no ubuntu já vem instalado o LibreOffice
<santana> mas consigo instalar?
<wadzi> Virtualização
<wadzi> virtualiza xp ou vista ou sete com o VirtualBox
<hggdh> santana: se estás a falar do Microsoft Office, *talvez* funcione com o Wine; senão, tens que instalar um Windows virtual (sob VirtualBox, KVM, ou outros)
<secnice> falando nisso, alguem sabe me dizer se o KVM e melhor em alguma coisa em relação ao Virtualbox ?
<secnice> é melhor*
<siderall_> hggdh, você é português ou brasileiro?
<hggdh> siderall_: americano. Nascido no Brasil, de pai portugue
<hggdh> s
<hggdh> secnice: eu basicamente só usava QEMU/KVM para meus testes. VB tem algumas restrições que não gosto (filosoficamente)
<siderall_> americano por morar na américa central ou por nascer nos estados unidos (como o povo fala)?
<hggdh> siderall_: americano como nacionalidade
<hggdh> e onde moro
<siderall_> hum
<siderall_> percebi que você tinha algum parentesco com português ao falar: "se estás a falar"
<hggdh> siderall_: heh. Isto é basicamente na escrita; quando falo, meu sotaque é meio carioca, meio mineiro, e meio paulista (com um pouco de sotaque tipo americano, mas mais por que não costumo falar Portugues aqui)
<siderall_> hggdh, com quantos anos você foi morar aí?
<hggdh> siderall_: Terra de Marlboro, já velho
<siderall_> hum
<siderall_> qual sua idade?
<hggdh> 60
<hggdh> e... paises por onde estive: sul da America do Sul, America do Norte, e alguns da Europa
<siderall_> nossa!
<siderall_> bem raro conhecer uma pessoa com 60 anos que tem um hobby (ajudar o próximo)
<siderall_> ainda mais na área de GNU/Linux
<hggdh> bem, estou na área, e era parte do meu trabalho até o início de 2013
<hggdh> e, ainda mais, acredito nos ideais da FSF
<siderall_> não trabalha mais com TI?
<siderall_> hggdh, ?
<Joao__> porra
<hggdh> siderall_: ainda trabalho com IT
<Joao__> 39ºC
<hggdh> Joao__: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<Joao__> ?
<hggdh> Joao__: sem palavrões. Leia as regras do canal
<Joao__> porra não é palavrão, é expressão. ou to errado?
<hggdh> Joao__: est
<hggdh> ás errado
<hggdh> mais uma, e eu o retiro do canal
<Joao__> olha cara, fica a vontade, se achas que tais no teu direito.
<hggdh> Joao__: novamente: leia as regras do canal
<Joao__> http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/porra/
<Joao__> dá uma olhada.
<secnice> porra não é palavrão ? fala isso para o seu chefe/pais etc ... :)
<secnice> hggdh: vc faz pentest né?
<hggdh> secnice: não mais. Saí da área de segurança faz anos
<secnice> hggdh: quais vantagens/features kvm tem sobre VB?
<hggdh> secnice: KVM é parte integrante do linux, para todos os efeitos; o código inteiro está disponível. O VB é parte pública, e parte proprietário. Houveram algumas discussões, também, sobre a qualidade dos drivers do VB para o kernel
<secnice> hggdh: hummm entendi
<secnice> hggdh: vc acha que o kvm roda as vms melhor que o vb?
<secnice> hggdh: mais rapido? ou nem tanto?
<hggdh> secnice: eu acho que ambos kvm e xen são muito boas opções para virtualização
<hggdh> melhores que VB
<secnice> hggdh: humm, vou testar o kvm mais tarde, xen é free tambem?
<hggdh> também. A maior diferença (em termos de uso) do xen para okvm é que o xen exige um boot especial (colocando o xen como o hypervisor); o kvm coexiste com o kernel normal
<secnice> hggdh: legal, brigadão :)
<secnice> hggdh: just curious, parou com infosec pq? cansou?
<hggdh> secnice: cansei :-)
<secnice> hggdh: lulz, eu to fascinado, to me matando para entrar :)
<secnice> hggdh: estudando feito loco
<hggdh> secnice: boa sorte :-) No meu caso, eu cansei de explicar por que segurança é importante para gerentes/diretores/VPs, etc. Então voltei para suporte técnico/desenvolvimento
<secnice> hggdh: eu sei como é, eles só enchergam a importancia depois de sofrerem uma boa perda/invasão rsrsrs
<hggdh> agora eu vejo as loucuras, e apenas suspiro. Não mais é minha responsabilidade explicar o por que de um risco. Também -- e importante -- não sou mais legalmente resposável por um evento
<secnice> hehehehehe, good on you :)
<hggdh> eu vi, uma vez, um VP diser (após um evento sério) que nos deveríamos ter insistido. Ele, é claro, esqueceu-se da ameaça que nos fez de bloquear bonus, aumentos, ou até de demitir-nos
<hggdh> s/diser/dizer/
<secnice> hggdh: cara de pau lol, esses caras tem que ser hacked tha fuck out,
<secnice> aprender a valorizar segurança :)
<hggdh> secnice: linguagem... mesmo em Ingles.
<secnice> sry
<secnice> :)
<secnice> french connection united kingdom :)
<siderall_> pois aqui na empresa estou passando o mesmo processo
<siderall_> empresa que não seja da área de TI nunca vai dar valor ao setor e sua segurança.
<siderall_> esperam acontecer um problemão pra "valorizar".
<hggdh> é. Pena.
<secnice> é osso
<siderall_> recentemente perdemos quase todos hds
<siderall_> inclusive os backups.
<siderall_> sorte que uma empresa de recuperação de dados conseguiu recuperar boa parte.
<secnice> virus?
<siderall_> não.
<siderall_> queda de energia forte durante uma madrugada
<secnice> O.O
<siderall_> largando.
<siderall_> minha bounce vai continuar online. > siderall ;)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<guest-sVoVJu> boa noite
<guest-sVoVJu> estou com um problema eu instalei o programa cairo dock. Ele deu um problema e tive que desinstalar, agor meu usuario nao entra mais como posso resolver isso?
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: Qual a mensagem de erro?
<guest-sVoVJu> não aparece nenhuma mensagem, apenas não entra no meu usuario
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: Vc consegue entrar num terminal?
<guest-sVoVJu> entro no modo convidado ou no mode de recuperação
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: Mas vc consegue entrar num terminal, sabe usar um pastebin?
<guest-sVoVJu> desculpe, mas sou novo nesse mundo linux
<guest-sVoVJu> gostaria apenas de restaurar a configuração do usuario  para não perder mes arquivos se fosse possivel?
<guest-sVoVJu> estou com um problema eu instalei o programa cairo dock. Ele deu um problema e tive que desinstalar, agor meu usuario nao entra mais como posso resolver isso?
<samir_sarquis> Olá pessoal! Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 na minha maquina, mas estou com problemas... Ja tentei 3 ubuntus diferentes e o mesmo resultado. Dou o boot pelo dvd, chega a mostrar a tela de escolher idioma e talzz mas qnd eu aperto em instalar ou experimentar... o comp trava! fica a tela preta soh piscando o cursor
<guest-sVoVJu> samir vc criou as partições corretas para a int
<guest-sVoVJu> samir vc criou as partições corretas para a instalação do ubuntu
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: como vc desinstalou o cairo-doc?
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: Bom, sem um terminal fica difícil resolver.
<guest-sVoVJu> pelos comandos que mostra no proprio site do cairo dock
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: vc sabe me dizer qual o comando que vc usou para desinstalar?
<secnice> apt-get purge cairo?
<guest-sVoVJu> usei esse "sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<guest-sVoVJu> só que agora o meu usuário não entra
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: quando vc reinicia a maquina o que aparece para vc?
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: a tela pedindo para entrar com login aparece normalmente?
<guest-sVoVJu> entra normalmente, mas na hora de entrar no meu usuário eu clico e não entrar no desktop
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: qual erro que dá?
<guest-sVoVJu> não fala nada só não entra. E quando clico no esc volta e posso escolher outro usuario
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: vc consegue logar com algum usuario?
<secnice> samir_sarquis: o 3 ubuntus diferentes que vc testou foi usando a mesma media não foi?
<guest-sVoVJu> somente no convidado no qual estou mexendo
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: qual a versao do ubuntu vc esta usando mesmo?
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: Vc consegue abrir um terminal (mesmo como convidado)?
<guest-sVoVJu> sim
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: Ok, sabe usar um pastebin?
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: da um ls /home
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: o que aparece?
<secnice> samir_sarquis: :)
<samir_sarquis> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10
<samir_sarquis> nao mexi nas partições
<secnice> samir_sarquis: as 3 versoes que vc testou foi com a mesma media não foi?
<samir_sarquis> qnd eu li em alguns blog
<samir_sarquis> foi nao
<guest-sVoVJu> permissão negada
<samir_sarquis> gravei 3 diferentes dvds
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: tenta criar uma conta nova para ver se vc consegue entrar, sudo adduser teste
<samir_sarquis> qnd eu li alguns blogs eu nao falava em criar nenhuma partição
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: poim senha 123456
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: soh para testar
<CyL> secnice: Ele tem que mudar o ambiente do usuário convidado para o usuário dele
<secnice> guest-sVoVJu: e tenta logar
<secnice> CyL: ele disse que não consegue logar com user dele
<CyL> secnice: Mas já consegue com o convidado
<secnice> samir_sarquis:
<guest-sVoVJu> incapaz de mudar para sudoers gid na hora de add o usuario
<secnice> CyL: alguma luz?
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: qual o nome do seu usuário?
<guest-sVoVJu> Luiz Antonio
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: E ainda não respondeu se sabe fazer um pastebin
<guest-sVoVJu> nao conheço esse comando
<CyL> guest-sVoVJu: 'ls /home/*'
<secnice> lol
<CyL> !pastebin | guest-sVoVJu
<ubotu-br> guest-sVoVJu: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<secnice> samir_sarquis: qual sistema operacional vc estava usando antes? eh pc ou laptop?
<samir_sarquis> tenho instalado win 7 home premium
<samir_sarquis> mas esse computador veio instalado com linux, um mto ruim da positivo
<secnice> samir_sarquis: O notebook esta funcionando normalmente no windows?
<samir_sarquis> normalmente
<samir_sarquis> eu ateh formatei esse fds pra ve se o problema nao era o windows ou outra coisa
<samir_sarquis> ja tentei tanto com o 32bits ou 64bits
<secnice> samir_sarquis: e sempre a mesma coisa, na tela de escolher o idioma ele fica piscando?
<CyL> samir_sarquis: Vc está instalando a partir de éndrive ou dvd?
<samir_sarquis> dvd
<samir_sarquis> sempre a mesma coisa
<CyL> samir_sarquis: Conferiu a mídia depois de gravar?
<samir_sarquis> eu escolho o idioma, mas qnd clico em instalar ou experimentar nao funciona
<samir_sarquis> conferi
<CyL> samir_sarquis: Já tentou pendrive?
<secnice> CyL: to achando que pode ser o bootmode na bios, o que vc acha?
<samir_sarquis> coloquei o dvd com o computador ligado
<samir_sarquis> não tentei com o pendrive ainda
<CyL> secnice: Bom, se já mostrou a opção de escolher o idioma, significa que já bootou pelo dvd
<secnice> será que a sua bios esta no bootmode=uefi ?
<samir_sarquis> pois eh
<CyL> secnice: Tem como tentar?
<secnice> CyL: verdade !
<samir_sarquis> como eh q faz isso?
<CyL> secnice: Se fosse modo UEFI ele teria problema depoisd e instalar o ubuntu
<secnice> CyL: nada, nem instala!
<CyL> secnice: Bom, depende de quais opção do UEFI estiverem habilitadas
<secnice> samir_sarquis: eu recomendaria vc formatar esse DVD se for DVD/RW e gravar denovo no modo minimo de velocidade
<samir_sarquis> eh um dvd-r
<CyL> samir_sarquis: ou usar um USB, se tiver um fácil
<secnice> samir_sarquis: vc tem outra media virgem?
<samir_sarquis> tenho soh mais uma
<secnice> virgem, hummm
<secnice> lol
<samir_sarquis> heheehe
<secnice> samir_sarquis: uma? hummm, iai CyL ?
<samir_sarquis> soh mais um dvd virgem
<CyL> samir_sarquis: pendrive?
<samir_sarquis> posso tentar pelo pendrive
<secnice> samir_sarquis: é melhor, soh mais uma media :)
<samir_sarquis> blz
<secnice> samir_sarquis: grava na velocidade minima
<sagat> boa noite alguem ai mexe com ufw
<sagat> ?
<samir_sarquis> blz
<samir_sarquis> vou tentar aki
<samir_sarquis> valei pela ajuda
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> nunca falei aqui , por favor alguem ao menos está vendo minhas msg?
<secnice> sagat: sim :)
<secnice> positivo eh uma bosta CyL lol
<sagat> obrigado secnice
<sagat> alguem ai usa ufw como firewall no ubuntu
<secnice> alguem ? :)
<CyL> secnice: Yudo bem, mas vamos cuidar da linguagem, é algo bastante solicitado por aqui.
<secnice> a sim, malz :)
<CyL> secnice: Sem problema
<rssolivei> estou vendo sim sagat
<luizantonio> voltei usuario guest
<luizantonio> do cairo dock
<CyL> luizantonio: Está executando como guest ainda?
<luizantonio> nao criei um novo usuario
<CyL> luizantonio: Bom, não seria necessário, mas se atendeu pode simplesmente desconsiderar o anterior.
<luizantonio> nao eu gostaria de recuperar o usuario pois tenho muita coisa na home dele
<sagat> existe alguma regra ou linguagem especial para conversar aqui  ?
<CyL> sagat: Basta manter o respeito com os demais usuários, e não usar palavras de baixo calão.
<luizantonio> ainda tem como recuperalo
<sagat> entendi
<CyL> sagat: E lembrar que o tópico rpincipal é o Ubuntu
<sagat> obrigado pela dica apesar de não faz parte da minha indole trazer problemas
<CyL> luizantonio: Bom, consegue abrir um terminal e fazer um pastebin?
<sagat> entendo
<luizantonio> quando eu fiz isso falou q o comando nao existe
<sagat> eu uso ubuntu linux a 4 anos , atualmente quebrando a cabeça com ufw junto com iptables
<sagat> se alguem precisar de algo to por aqui
<CyL> luizantonio: Fez o que?
<luizantonio> o comando pastebin como digita ele?
<rssolivei> kkkkk é um site luizantonio
<CyL> luizantonio: Pastebin não é um comando a ser digitado. É um site a ser visitado para colar a saída do terminal e não poluir o canal.
<CyL> !pastebin | luizantonio
<ubotu-br> luizantonio: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<luizantonio> como eu uso o terminal junto com o pastebin?
<CyL> luizantonio: Vamos instruir você a digitar comandos que podem resultar numa quantidade de texto muito grande no terminal. Ao invés de colocar o resultado aqui vc coloca no pasyebin, e posta aqui somente o link do pastebin.
<luizantonio> entendi
<luizantonio> tem como recuperar os arquivos que estao no outro usuario e passar opara esse?
<secnice> luizantonio: sudo su, vc loga como root, ai é só navegar até o diretorio que vc quer e copiar, cp arquivo destino
<CyL> luizantonio: Eu estou tentando te ajudar a fazer exatamente isso, mas ao invés de responder às minha perguntas e tentar usar as ferramentas que estou solicitando, vc fica fazendo outras perguntas...
<CyL> secnice: O usuário novo provavelmente não está cno arquivo sudoers
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<luizantonio> blz, entao me ajuda a recuperar o usuario que vou parar de fazer perguntas
<secnice> CyL: eu vou jantar agora, da uma força ai que eu ja volto
<CyL> luizantonio: O problema não é fazer perguntas. É não permitir que a ajuda que estão tetando lhe dar continue, fazendo perguntas pouco relevantes para a ajuda em questão.
<luizantonio> blz
<luizantonio> extou a disposição
<CyL> luizantonio: otim, entao pode responder asperguntas que ja fiz
<luizantonio> estou aguardando
<CyL> luizantonio: eu tambem. Ainda nao respondeu as perguntas que eu ja fiz.
<luizantonio> voutamos entao se puder pergunte novamente e desculpe a minha ignorância
<CyL> luizantonio: nao tem do que pedir desculpas, estamos todos aprendendo.
<CyL> luizantonio: viu como usar um pastebin
<luizantonio> sim eu ja estou com o site aberto
<CyL> ok, digite no terminal exatamente o que eu digitar aqui, apenas desconsdere as aspas simples mais externas
<luizantonio> blz
<CyL> luizantonio: 'ls /home/*'
<CyL> luizantonio: cole o resultado no pastebin
<luizantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840821/
<luizantonio> isso
<CyL> Ok, seu us[ario anterior era luiz, correto
<luizantonio> sim
<CyL> luizantonio: 'su luiz' e digite a senha do usuário antigo
<luizantonio> ta dando alha na autenticação
<CyL> luizantonio: vc tem que digitar a senha do usuário antigo, não do atual
<luizantonio> agora deu troquei a senha do usuario antigo
<CyL> luizantonio: 'sudo su -'
<CyL> luizantonio: novamente a senha do usuario antigo
<luizantonio> pronto ta em root
<CyL> luizantonio: 'mkdir /home/luizantonio/backup && cp -av /home/luiz/* /home/luizantonio/backup/'
<CyL> luizantonio: seus arquivos estão sendo copiados?
<luizantonio> sim
<CyL> luizantonio: são muitos dados?
<luizantonio> terminou voltou para root@
<CyL> luizantonio: ok, o nome disso é prompt
<CyL> luizantonio: 'chown -R luiz.luiz /home/luiz/backup'
<CyL> luizantonio: ops, digitei o cmando errado, dsculpe
<CyL> luizantonio: 'chown -R luizantonio.luizantonio /home/luiz/backup'
<luizantonio> mesma coisa arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado
<CyL> luizantonio: pastebin do historco de comandos
<luizantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840901/
<CyL> luizantonio: 'chown -R luizantonio.luizantonio /home/luizantonio/backup'
<CyL> luizantonio: pronto?
<luizantonio> nao fez nada voltou pro prompt
<luizantonio> eu digitei os comandos e nao fez nada voltou pro prompt
<CyL> luizantonio: tentou acessar os arquivos?
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-30
<luizantonio> os arquivos estao ok mas por exemplo a pasta do minecraft na veio
<luizantonio> dsculp nao veio
<luizantonio> Cyl ta ai
<CyL> luizantonio: O cmando que eu indiquei copiou todos os arquivos e pastas do hone directory do usuário antigo para dentro de um pasta chamada backup que está no home do novo usuário
<CyL> luizantonio: está tudo lá, pode conferir
<luizantonio> as ocultas nao veio. pois a a do mine craft ela é .minecraft
<CyL> luizantonio: o comando copia inclusive as ocultas
<CyL> luizantonio: bom, na verdade não copia
<CyL> luizantonio: aiinda está como root?
<luizantonio> somente as comuns
<CyL> luizantonio: aiinda está como root?
<luizantonio> sim
<CyL> luizantonio: 'mkdir /home/luizantonio/backup && cp -av /home/luiz/.* /home/luizantonio/backup/'
<CyL> luizantonio: ops, desculpe
<CyL> luizantonio: 'cp -av /home/luiz/.* /home/luizantonio/backup/'
<CyL> luizantonio: 'chown -R luizantonio.luizantonio /home/luizantonio/backup'
<CyL> luizantonio: aora vai
<luizantonio> ta executanto o comando cp
<luizantonio> termino precisa executar o comando chown denovo?
<CyL> luizantonio: sim
<luizantonio> pronto nao fez nada
<CyL> luizantonio: Só porque você não viu nada escrito na tela que quer dizer que nenhum operação foi feita.
<CyL> luizantonio: tente acessar os arquivos agora.
<luizantonio> blz
<luizantonio> sim esta tudo aki inclusive as pastas dos programas instalados
<CyL> luizantonio: beleza
<luizantonio> terminado ou tem mais alguma coisa
<CyL> luizantonio: Quanto aos arquivo, está tud aí. Voce provavelmente vaiquerer colocar o seu novo usuário em aguns grupos, e tabém no arquivo sudoers, mas infelizmente eu vu precisar sair. Talvez outras pessoa possa lhe ajudar.
<CyL> luizantonio: Um abraço, e boa sorte
<luizantonio> quando instala lo ubuntu na hora q cria o usuario vai para isso tudo ou nao?
<Leandro> oi
<Guest7997> estou tentando atualizar o sistema mais não consigo ele pede uma senha ....que senha é está?????
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest7997> é uma chave de acesso..
<astroo-> nao sei
<Guest7997> diz que preciso me autenticar...para instalar ou remover...
<rssolivei> mas é senha ou chave gpg?
<Guest7997> é uma autenticação para instalar as atualizações..
<rssolivei> então. mas é senha ou chave gpg?
<siderall> é a senha do seu usuário com acesso ao sudo
<siderall> você está tentando usar um comando que pode, de alguma forma, danificar o seu sistema operacional
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DRONE1357> Fala Galera
<yangm> alguém pode me guiar com a configuração de um server thin client?
<DRONE1357> Ola, pessoal estou com meu skype aberto, mas eu nao consigo enxerga-lo. Sempre que eu abro outro, pelo terminal, ele abre outro processo, e ainda continua um escondido que nao consigo alcanca-lo, o que pode ser ?
<b010010111> DRONE1357:voce disse que abre pelo terminal?
<b010010111> esta como root?
<siderall> ps x | grep skype
<siderall> ou, killall -9 skype
<MVRINFO> ola pessoal
<MVRINFO> gostaria de saber qual a melhor versao do ubuntu para criar um servidor em nuvem
<MVRINFO> alguem ae
<MVRINFO> ?
<hggdh> 12.04
<DRONE1357> Nao adiantou, eu matei o processo
<DRONE1357> mas o meu login continua trancado em outro processo
<DRONE1357> pelo  menos ele ainda continua logado
<david_____> alguem on ai?
<david_____> preciso de ajuda
<david_____> oi gente
<david_____> alguem on??
<david_____> pessoal minha barra de tarefas desapareu como faço praa restaurá-la?
<david_____> oi alguem??
<camatue> olá
<camatue> cara, vc sabe me dizer o que está acontecendo com o ubuntu?
<david_____> oi vc sabe como restaurar a barra de tarefas
<hggdh> david_____: em vez de perguntar se alguém está por aqui, simplesmente faça tua pergunta e espere uma resposta
<david_____> a minha sumiu
<sky_fy> o q tem o ubuntu?
<hggdh> camatue: por favor, seja mais detalhado
<camatue> a possibilidade de uso dele começa a se aproximar da metade
<hggdh> ?
<camatue> do que era no maverick meerkat
<sky_fy> ha
<camatue> no projeto gnome também
<sky_fy> sim, e...
<camatue> eu gostaria de entender porque isso está acontecendo
<camatue> chegaram a tirar o synaptic
<hggdh> questão de gosto. Existem outraas opções (Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc)
<sky_fy> concordo
<camatue> sei
<david_____> como faço pra restaurar a bara de tarefa ela suiu
<hggdh> david_____: o que ocorreu? Como sumiu?
<sky_fy> xo jogar cand crush viu
<david_____> instalei um programa ai ela desapareceu
<hggdh> david_____: instalou qual programa? De onde veio este programa?
<david_____> um comando para abrir prograas d windows
<hggdh> david_____: qual o *NOME* do programa? De onde conseguiste este programa?
<david_____> ai quando instalei um conversor de videos ela desapareceu
<hggdh> ...
<david_____> o programa e format factory
<david_____> mais antes um amigo meu fez um comando
<david_____> no terminal
<hggdh> david_____: em outras palavras: não sabes o que foi instalado, como foi instalado, e qual o nome da tralha. Correto?
<david_____> sim
<hggdh> david_____: lamentavelmente, também não sabemos como ajudar...
<david_____> pronto e windws wine
<sky_fy> me ajuda ai ow Palito
<david_____> windows wine
<david_____> acabei de ver o nome e windows line
<david_____> wine
<hggdh> de onde veio este wine? Alias, qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<david_____> a minha versao e o 13.10
<hggdh> david_____: OK. Wine foi instalado no Ubuntu 13.10. Qual o comando usado para instalar o Wine? O que mais foi instalado/removido?
<david_____> so um minuto vou ver o comando
<siderall> david_____,  já reiniciou a máquina depois da instalação?
<joao> boa tarde
<joao> permissao negada, veja arquivo log: C:\users\(eu)\appdata\local\temp\wubi-13.10-rev284.log,  o que devo fazer para prosseguir na instalação?
<SDL> o que é isso?
<Shura_> boa tarde galera
<Shura_> Alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida rapidinho.
<siderall> faça sua pergunta
<Shura_> Siderall, eu tenho win8.1 32bits instalado  e to querendo fazer dual com ubuntu 13.10 e recomenda 64 bits. Será que vai ocorrer algum erro, caso eu faça o dual bot. Vlws
<platao> Ola!!!!
<duka> boa noite
<duka> por que o boot pelo dvd não acontece?
<omelete> duka,  colocou para iniciar pelo dvd na bios?
<duka> sim e desativei o hd
<duka> gravei várias versões de linux, e nenhum deu boot
<hggdh> duka: gravou como?
<duka> gravei o arquivo iso como dados
<hggdh> duka: não é assim. Deves usar um programa como o unetbootin
<duka> pelo unetbootin não sei jogar no gravador de dvd
<barna> duka, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<barna> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<duka> barna, qual versão de linux numa máquina amd athlon xp 2400 com 2 ghz e 1,5 gb de ram?
<barna> duka, eu tenho um dualcore 1.9 3gbram, to rodando o 12.04 64bits, eu recomendaria o 12.04 32bits ou o 13.10 32bits pra vc, 32bits pq vc tem 1.5 de ram, e o 64 bits consome muuutia ram.
<siderall> duka: instale o ImgBurn e use a opção de queimar a imagem .iso na mídia.
<siderall> duka: tenta o Lubuntu.
<duka> 64 é pesado
<siderall> com 1.5 de ram ele não vai conseguir instalar um S.O 64bits.
<barna> as diferenças do 12.04 e 13.10 (exclusivamente na minha, unica e propria opião são), o 12.04 é uma versão LTS (ou seja, de suporte a logo prazo), mais estavel e confiavel, porem mais antiga com menos novidades etc, a 13.10 é uma versão com suporte/atualização por 6meses, menos estavel, porem contem todas as ultimas novidades do ubuntu
<omelete> ñ instala nem com 1.5mb e tampouco com 10gb
<duka> nao tenho tempo pra ficar instavel
<duka> a máquinha com xp tá um cravo, nem consigo rodar youtube mais
<duka> imgburn? vou ver aqui
<omelete> tem q ser o xubuntu ou lubuntu 32 bits
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> imgburn e so para o windows acho eu
<duka> mas os vídeos vão rodar no xubuntu ou lubuntu?
<barna> omelete, eu tinha um comp com 1gbram aki e 12.04 32bits rodando de boa!
<barna> duka, qual a sua experiencia com linux e/ou ubuntu?
<siderall> barna: ubuntu ou outra distro derivada do ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> duka os videos rodam em todas as distros
<duka> eu havia instalado o ubuntu no net de minha mulher, tava rodando legal lá, mas tem tempo, acho que foi a versão 10
<nuno_nunes> duka que pc tens
<barna> siderall, sistema operacinal linux
<duka> só que meu aborrescente deletou ele
<duka> nunes, amd athlon xp 2400 com 2 ghz e 1,5 gb de ram?
<duka> o kurumin foi uma peleja
<duka> as atualizações retorciam o painel de controle do kurumin
<duka> vou baixar de novo, estava com o bodhi pra tentar aqui mas não deu certo
<duka> barna, entendeu?
<siderall> vou no sam's tirar resolver umas coisas
<siderall> quando eu voltar, vejo
<duka> barna, o fato é que tou sem embocadura pra linux, faz tempo que não uso.
<barna> duka, eu no seu caso optaria pelo 12.04 32bits
<nuno_nunes> utiliza o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<duka> to desafinando e esqueci as notas
<nuno_nunes> eu acho que esse pc nao suporta pae
<nuno_nunes> :(
<omelete> tem q ser o xubuntu ou lubuntu 32 bits
<barna> nuno_nunes, suporta sim, tinho pc pior q esse rodando 12.04 32
<duka> nuno_nunes, esta é a minha preocupação, pelo menos a partição dos documentos tá lá em d:
<duka> e deixei o c: pro sistema operacional
<duka> barna, com o xp na internet to quase colocando uma manivela no monitor pra ver se roda mais rápdo
<hmaguiar> tenho um notebook com intel core i 5, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox e na instalação ele me retorna Kernel exige uma CPU x86-64, mas somente detectou uma CPU i686, o que fazer?
<nuno_nunes> hmaguiar, é normal
<nuno_nunes> instala o x86 :D
<barna> duka, eu sei o q vc ta passando!
<duka> barna, sua máquina é mais fraca que a que eu tenho?
<duka> nuno_nunes, kkk
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar manjaro linux :D
<barna> duka, eu tenho varios pcs, de pentiun 4 a i7, todos rodando 12.04.3 (alguns com 32 e outros com 64btis)
<nuno_nunes> barna, os pcs que nao suportam o pae no kernel nas versoes seguintes nao rodam
<nuno_nunes> :S
<barna> hmaguiar, alguns processadores aceitam virtualização completa, outros não, se o seu não aceitar tem q instalar o ubuntu 32bits no virtualbox.
<duka> o 12 roda ou não roda o pae no kernel do amd?
<barna> hmaguiar, qual o modelo do seu processador?
<hggdh> Ubuntu apenas suporta kernel 32bits com PAE -- a partir do 12.10, se não me engano
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, sim e verdade
<barna> duka, vc tem um pendrive ai pra fazer live-pen? pode ser pendrive de 1gb.
<hmaguiar> é a primeira vez que estou tentando instalar o ubuntu e não entendo muito de hardware, só sei que é um core i5 da intel
<nuno_nunes> barna uma pen de 1 gb nao muito recomendavel e melhor 2 gb
<barna> duka, nuno_nunes, acho q melhor forma de saber é testando eu num tenho certeza
<duka> tenho pendrive sim, mas não tenho opção de boot no bios em pendrive na maquina
<nuno_nunes> barna eu mudei do ubuntu para o manjaro
<barna> hmaguiar, vc ta usando windows e quer instalar um ubuntu no virtualbox é isso?
<hmaguiar> sim, está instalado windows 8, gostaria de conhecer o ubuntu usando o virtualbox
<duka> barna, cade a versão live pen na página?
<barna> é a mesma q vc grava no cd/dvd
<barna> hmaguiar, 1seg
<duka> barna, vou baixar de novo
<duka> nuno_nunes, por que mudou por mexicano?
<duka> nuno_nunes, ou é japonês, o vulcão?
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro nao e mexicano
<nuno_nunes> e alemao
<nuno_nunes> e é uma rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> :)
<duka> nuno_nunes, hehe
<barna> hmaguiar, vai em painel de controle>sistema e segurança>sistema
<barna> hmaguiar, la vai ter sistema> processador: xxxxxxxxxxxx
<barna> hmaguiar, me fala o que aperece na frente de "processador: "
<barna> duka, qual vc tinha baixado?
<duka> não ta aqui no escritório, deixei em casa
<barna> ok
<duka> barna, não lembro, mas sei que tenho a de 2010
<nuno_nunes> eu nao preciso estar sempre a mudar de versão a cada vez que sai :D
<barna> duka, os 2010 ja foram todos "abandonados"
<nuno_nunes> é só actualizar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<duka> pois é
<hmaguiar> intel core i-5 3230M CPU @ 2.6 GHZ   2.6 GHZ
<barna> hmaguiar, ok, mais 1 seg
<duka> nuno_nunes, ow, esta pagina do imgburn tá uma bagunça
<duka> barna, to baixando a 12 agora
<barna> hmaguiar, http://ark.intel.com/products/72056/Intel-Core-i5-3230M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz-BGA
<barna> hmaguiar, não tenho certeza se ele virtualiza, se virtualizar vc tem q ir na bios e ablitar
<barna> habilitar*
<barna> duka, 12.10 ou 12.04?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao utilizo o imgburn
<nuno_nunes> eu no meu pc instalei a versao 0.8.8 do manajro e ja mudou para a 0.8.9 rc sem reinstalar nada
<hmaguiar> nunca mexi com bios, tem algum tutorial na net que explica como fazer?
<duka> barna, 12.04
<duka> barna, é a que tá disponível lá
<barna> duka, massa!
<barna> hmaguiar, vou pesquisar aki
<barna> hmaguiar, mas acho q vc deveria tentar a versão 32bits d qualquer forma
<duka> nuno_nunes, gostei desse imgburn, tá em portugues já
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho esse programa para instalar no 7 e nem o instalo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> hmaguiar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvJZFbxXkaY
<barna> hmaguiar, muda um pouco de comp pra comp, mas é mais ou menos parecido!
<hmaguiar> barna, não entendo inglês , vou tentar a versão 32 bits , obrigado pela ajuda.
<barna> hmaguiar, ixi, achar em portugues é osso, vou tentar!
<barna> hmaguiar, blz, tamo aki pra ajudar, se precisar só chamar!
<barna> hmaguiar, talvez isso te ajude http://www.pinceladasdaweb.com.br/blog/2010/02/08/instalar-ubuntu-em-uma-maquina-virtual-no-windows/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hmaguiar> barna, obrigado novamente, vou seguir este tutorial agora mesmo.
<duka> barna, baixei agora, como vou gravar no dvd?
<barna> isso
<duka> barna, daquele modo como você colocou na página do linux basta? ou vou usar esse imgburn que é mais específico?
<barna> duka, tanto faz, vc tem "extrair" a iso enquanto grava no dvd.
<barna> vc num pode gravar só o arquivo iso direto como dados
<hmaguiar> barna, consegui iniciar a instalação da versão 64 bits apesar do ubuntu pedir a atualização da bios. valew
<barna> hmaguiar, massa!
<barna> :)
<barna> ja volto
<duka> barna, grato pela indicação, amanhã tento a conexão com a internet, agora não tenho mais tempo, e precisa baixar os codecs pra isso
<duka> em princípio rodou bem na versão live
<duka> amanhã farei os testes, mas o principal foi feito, o boot rodou no dvd normalmente
<duka> boa noite, galera, valeu
<duka> fui
<Lambertini> pesosal eu nao consegui baixar o stream via downloadhelper do firefox alguém conhece algum novo q esteja rolando no black market?
<hggdh> Lambertini: tudo que é feito aqui tem que respeitar a lei. Por favor não peça ajuda para coisas em "black market"
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Lambertini> hggdh, não vou nem comentar,
<hggdh> Lambertini: melhor
<Lambertini> black market
<Lambertini> foi o jeito de dizer
<Lambertini> aonde existe mercado negro em linux?
<Lambertini> se existir me conta
<Lambertini> que eu não conheço
<Lambertini> sendo que tudo é free
<hggdh> Lambertini: uma sentença completa por linha, por favor
<Lambertini> falo
<Lambertini> como
<Lambertini> eu
<Lambertini> quise
<Lambertini> r
<hggdh> cskick Lambertini
<Lambertini> grande
<Lambertini> bosta
<barna> mais q merecido!
<hggdh> infelizmente... preferia não necessitar disto :-(
<barna> de pleno acordo, eu tava até na dispo de ajudar ele, mas depois disso.......
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-31
<Savio> alguem ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Savio> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<Savio> ata obrigado
<mirqui> ahaha fala :)
<Guest71160> olha estou querendo mudar do windows 8.1 para o ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel de alguem
<mirqui> sim , que tem
<romil> muita gente esta querendo fazer o mesmo
<Guest71160> simplismente odiei esta versao do windows
<mirqui> o ubuntu é free :)
<Guest71160> alguem sabe uma alternativa para dar boot no dvd para instalar, eu estando utilizando o windows 8.1
<Guest71160> sendo que quero remover o windows 8.1
<astroo-> usa o livecd do ubuntu
<romil> vc pode instalar com pendrive tambem
<astroo-> acho que da
<Guest71160> na hora que chega a parte de apertar uma tecla para abrir, o windows 8 simplismente ignora essa parte, mesmo se for um windows 7, qualquer so.
<mirqui> o live cd formata e instala o ubuntu
<mirqui> da boot com o dvd dentro do drive
<romil> ta parecendo midia com problema
<romil> seu pc tem UEFI?
<mirqui> o win 8 , não dá dual boot
<Guest71160> entao meu pc veio com windows 7, e posteriormente eu atualizei para o windows 8
<romil> pois eu to com dual boot com win8.1
<mirqui> ou acho que pode impedir o ubuntu de instalar
<mirqui> tens , como é ?
<Guest71160> no windows 8 era so reiniciar em standart mode para instalar qualquer so, mas no 8.1 n esta dando :(
<mirqui> modo de segurança ?
<romil> os pcs novos tem UEFI, precisa desativar na BIOS ou nao é possivel instalar qualquer SO
<Guest71160> o meu n tem UEFI
<romil> se nao tiver o UEFI otimo
<mirqui> é o win 8 que é complicado
<romil> vc pode dentro do win8.1 redimensionar a partição do sistema deixando um espaço livre pra instalar o ubuntu
<Guest71160> ok
<romil> depois precisa reiniciar com CD ou pendrive do ubuntu e mandar instalar ao lado do win8
<romil> assim vc tera os dois
<Guest71160> mas e o fato de nao da para apertar tecla para abrir a interface depois do logo do fabricante
<romil> seu teclado é usb?
<Guest71160> notebook
<mirqui> boa sorte , até :)
<romil> tentou outra midia ou com pendrive?
<Guest71160> tentei com 2 midias diferentes
<Guest71160> mas dentro do windows ele reconhece todos os arquivos dentro do dvd
<Guest71160> no windows 8 eu ate conseguia, mas no 8.1 esta irritante
<romil> entao o seu problema é que nao esta dando boot no DVD?
<Guest71160> ele pula a parte aonde deveria dar prioridade para o boot tanto dvd quanto usb
<romil> pode ser que esteja desconfigurado na BIOS ou tenha alguma proteção ativada
<Guest71160> ja chequei, mas isto chegou a ocorrer apos a atualizacao para o windows 8.1
<Guest71160> um momento irei, testar novamente
<dominiquenf> boa noite
<romil> boa noite
<astroo-> dominiquenf  ola
<dominiquenf> astroo-, tudo bom?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<dominiquenf> tudo certinho.. tc de onde?
<astroo-> Portugal
<dominiquenf> legal..
<dominiquenf> pessoal, se eu tenho uma distribuição do ubuntu (ex 12.04) e quero atualizar pra versao seguinte, eu preciso baixar de novo e reinstalar ou basta um dist-upgrade?
<hggdh> dominiquenf: se esperas até abril, poderás fazer o upgrade para a 14.04 directo (via do-release-upgrade). "dist-upgrade" *não* faz upgrade de versão
<dominiquenf> hggdh, tudo bem, estou com a versao 13.10.. estou perguntando por curiosidade, só pra saber como vou fazer backup das minhas coisas
<dominiquenf> nunca fiz atualização do ubuntu... sempre acontece de trocar o SO
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rockerr> e ae
<rockerr> tem task nesse ubuntu?
<LEhX> boa noite
<LEhX> tenho linux mandriva no meu pc e ñ consigo fazer nada
<tiba> LEhX: tente ver video no youtube ;p
<gasa718> boa noite
<gasa718> opa pessoal, sou novo no linux e estou tendo problemas para instalar o dropbox no ubuntu 13.10
<gasa718> não consigo acessar a janela de login/senha
<gasa718> estou no lugar certo para resolver esse tipo de problema? grato desde já
<rawfael> como vcs veem se é preciso instalar drivers adicionais? como posso saber se estou tendo o melhor desempenho do hardware?
<CyL> rawfael: De qua hardware?
<rawfael> placa de vídeo
<CyL> rawfael: Normalente drivers adicionais são os de código fechado, que podem ou não oferecer u desempenho elhor em relação aos abertos
<rawfael> CyL, tem alguma jeito de saber antes de instalar?
<rawfael> algum*
<CyL> rawfael: Bom, esquisando na intenet?
<rawfael> perfeito
<rawfael> rsrs imaginei que seria o único jeito mesmo
<DRONE1357> Meu Libreoffice e o meu VirtualBox deram pau no ubuntu, e nao querem funcionar mais, mesmo reinstalando, o que ue posso fazer ?
<CyL> !detalhes | DRONE1357
<ubotu-br> DRONE1357: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<DRONE1357> Quando eu abro o libreoffice aparece este erro ( libreoffice the application cannot be started extension manager exception in synchronize )  Uso ubuntu 12.04
<CyL> DRONE1357: sabe usar um pastebin?
<DRONE1357> sei... pra....
<CyL> DRONE1357: 'sudo mesg'
<CyL> DRONE1357: 'sudo dmesg'
<CyL> siderall: Não sei se é do seu conhecimento, ou se vc não se importa, mas da forma como está usando o comando identify, seu ip está sendo revelado
<siderall> qual seria a forma correta?
<CyL> siderall: Aguardar 2 segundos após o identify antes de entrar no canal. Vc provavelmente está com o #ubuntu-br no auto-join
<siderall> sim, estou
<siderall> porém coloquei um wait 2000 no irssi
<siderall> vou verificar isso. valeu! ;)
<CyL> siderall: Disponha
<CyL> siderall: o wait está junto co o identify?
<siderall> sim, após o ;
<siderall> autosendcmd = "/^nick siderall;/^msg nickserv identify ****;wait 2000";
<CyL> siderall: Hmmm, pode tentar usar um certificado na freenode também, não precisa nem do identify
<siderall> está dessa forma
 * MarconM EH RIPAH NA XHULIPA O.O
<Toor_> dBom dia a todos da comunidade ubuntu!
<Toor_> quais os requisitos mínimos pra uma boa instalação do Linux Ubuntu 13.10
<lucas> ola
<lucas> como eu consigo um cd do ubunto ?
<Rafa_> Meu sistema não ta entrando
<Rafa_> da erro
<Rafa_> erro: falha de gravação no setor0x54d810 em ''hdo''
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<siderall> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<TIago_> Olá pessoal! Fiz o update ontem para a versão mais nova do ubuntu, só que ele não reconheceu a minha placa de vídeo e eu não sei como intala-la. Alguém pode me ajudar
<mirqui> não entendo disso
<mirqui> mas deve ter um pacote de drives para isso
<TIago_> Então....ele so entra no mode texto e diz que eu tenho que istalar a placa antes de entrar no modo gráfico
<mirqui> tens como acessar a central de programas ?
<TIago_> nop
<TIago_> só o terminal
<mirqui> tens um outro pc ?
<TIago_> não
<mirqui> xii
<mirqui> se tivesse , baixava o pacote , pegava no pendrive a pasta  e passava para o seu pc
<CyL> mirqui: Mesmo que o modo gráfico não suba, ainda é possível acessar os terminais de texto padrão
<mirqui> bom, disso eu não entendo , conheço linux faz um ano
<CyL> !tty | mirqui
<ubotu-br> mirqui: Para acessar os terminais TTY de 1 a 6, use a combinação de teclas Ctrl + Alt + F1, Ctrl + Alt + F2, e assim por diante até Ctrl + Alt + F6. A qualquer momento use a combinação Alt + F7 para retornar para o modo gráfico.
<mirqui> eu faziaa isso no windows
<CyL> mirqui: ?
<mirqui> pegava os programas no pen , depois passava para o windows
<CyL> mirqui: O que estou querendo dizer é que é possível evitar essa etapa adicional no Linux, mesmo que o modo gráfico não suba
<mirqui> bom , isso não entendo nada :)
<mirqui> bom , agora estou sabendo :)
<mirqui> e quando a tela congela
<mirqui> para não ter que dar boot , tem algo a fazer ?
<CyL> mirqui: Tentou a sequencia de comandos que eu indiquei através do bot?
<mirqui> não , é uma hipótese , quero para quando acontecer ?
<mirqui> são os mesmos comandos ?
<CyL> sim, vc ganha acesso a um terminal e pode depurar a partir dali
<mirqui> ok, valeu pela dica ;)
<Jmoisesf> bom dia
<yangm> como configuro um modem cisco como cliente de um server openvpn?
<Julinux> Pessoal? o br.archive.ubuntu.com está down?
<Julinux> Não estou conseguindo rodar um apt-get update
<Julinux> Vishe, Todo mundo na #CPBr =/
<hggdh> Julinux: br.archive.ubuntu.com retorna NXDOMAIN (não encontrado)
<Julinux> Então ta foro ar o link?
<hggdh> sim
<Julinux> Pow, é #$%*(!@_+=
<hggdh> Julinux: é só trocar...
<MarteX> boa tarde a todos
<MarteX> "acesso negado" ao instalar uma impressora compartilhada no ubuntu, oque pode ser ?
<Julinux> Significa que você teve seu acesso, negado
<Julinux> Ta na hora de colocar o servidor em produção
<Julinux> PFSense
<Julinux> Falow
<DRONE1357> Como faco pra aumentar as configuracoes do meu mysql, estou rodando um script com varias thread, ele nao esta aguentando mais que 150 conexoes..
<DRONE1357> melhorar o desempenho
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<DRONE1357> Boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<DRONE1357> Tudo na paz
<DRONE1357> tu eh de onde ?
<Bibi__> Boa noite gente estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 mas quando dou boot aparece uma mensagem escrito falta bootmgr. O que isso significa? O que tenho que fazer?
<Ironlynx> bibi  vc tem o windows instalado na sua máquina
<Ironlynx> é um arquivo de incializaçãi relacionado com win vista ou  win 7
<Ironlynx> vc vai precisar reparar o processo de inicialização do windows para recuperar  o acesso tanto para ubuntu e windows
<Ironlynx> não consuntuegue corrigir resinstalando o ub
<Bibi__> <Ironlynx> Obrigada. Como faço pra corrigir isso?
<Bibi__> <Ironlynx>
<Ironlynx> inserir o disco do windows e reniniciar
<Bibi__> Na verdade meu HD é particionado
<Bibi__> tenho instalado o ubuntu 13.04 mas ele travou então estou usando o windows
<Ironlynx> clique próximo , primeira janela aparece, selecione ""reparar", e na próxima tela escolhe "avançar" e seleciona reparar
<Ironlynx> isso repara  a inicialização do windows , mas provalvelme nte quebra o arranque ubuntu
<Bibi__> <Ironlynx> isso vai apagar meus arquivos?
<Ironlynx> pode tentar usar Linux-Secure-Remix
<Ironlynx> modo live ...e corrigir com boot-repair
<Bibi__> Obrigada. vou tentar.
<Ironlynx> de nada
<Bibi__> <Ironlynx>Essa segunda opção não conheço.
<Ironlynx> Bibi > http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/files/
<Ironlynx> Boot-Repair-Disk é um Live-CD de boot
<Ironlynx> faça a reparação recomendada
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-01
<siderall> boa noite
<henrique> Ola
<henrique> alguem do brasil
<henrique> ???
<tiba> nopz
<tiba> kkk
<Amorim62> Amigos, instalei o Ubuntu 13.10 por aqui e após a instalação quando clico em Contas de Usuários ele trava. Alguém pode me dar uma luz? Ubuntu puro sem Windows.
<felipe__> Oi, por gentileza: meu hd queimou. Portanto, gostaria de instalar o ubuntu num pendrive, mas qd fiz isso (usando o universal usb installer), ficou igual a um livecd - sempre que reinicio, voltam as configurações iniciais. Por favor, como faço para deixar as config salvas? Grato!
<wadzi> felipe__, use unetbootin
<wadzi> !unebootin
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'unebootin' not found
<wadzi> !unetbootin
<ubotu-br> Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<felipe__> Certo, já estou pesquisando aqui e tentarei agora. Muito obrigado!
<wadzi> ok
<KurtKraut> felipe__, eu só vi essa opção de fazer um pendrive persistente com o gerador de livecd do próprio Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> É o "Criador de disco de inicialização"
<felipe__> Só mais uma perg meio boba: eu devo colocar mbs em "Espaço usado para preservar os arquivos nas reinicializações (Ubuntu apenas)" para fazer o que preciso, correto? Quantos gbs será q seriam necessários?
<felipe__> KurtKraut: nesse caso, seria necessário "criar o pendrive" dentro do ubuntu, é isso? Estou usando um pc emprestado com windows para fazer isso e seria meio complicado acessar o ubuntu aqui. Tentarei a opção do unetbootin e, se não der certo, faço a outra
<yangm> sabem qual é o melhor protocolo de visualização remota para se rodar em thin clients? (ou terminais burros)
<KurtKraut> yangm, o melhor já feito é o nx (nomachine), mas ele é abandonado a muito tempo
<KurtKraut> E a última vez que usei tinha um bug conhecido a anos em que não se podia usar teclado pt-br
<KurtKraut> Ele só reconhece teclado em inglês
<yangm> KurtKraut, eu procuro velocidade, a segurança eu estou mantendo com a vpn
<yangm> ih... tenho uma máquina com teclado us mas a outra é br
<yangm> estou observando esse projeto aqui http://openthinclient.org mas a documentação deles conseguiu ser mais desorganizada do que eu
<yangm> muitos links quebrados
<yangm> e certas vezes ele te dá uma informação ambígua
<KurtKraut> yangm, tem uma distro voltada para isso: http://www.ulteo.com/home/en/home
<KurtKraut> É de um ex funcionário da Mandriva
<yangm> gostei só por esse fato
<KurtKraut> Eu nunca usei Ulteo, embora ache o modelo de negócios da empresa bem legal
<yangm> KurtKraut, essa distro é pro client ou pro server?
<KurtKraut> yangm, pelo que me lembre para ambos, é o ecossistema completo
<KurtKraut> Mas não sei o quanto ele permite você usar sem comprar pelo suporte
<yangm> openthinclient também é nesse estilo, mas ele é construído em cima do java para ser multiplataforma
<yangm> eu tenho um servidor na amazon rodando ubuntu, mais pelo free tier e um pouco pela suposta compatibilidade, eu sei que a comunidade do ubuntu/debian é enorme
<yangm> KurtKraut "There are no perpetual licensing fees and 100% of Ulteo code is open source. " deve ser free 4 eva, mas se vire com o suporte se não pagar
<KurtKraut> yangm, a comunidade é pequena do Ulteo, pouca gente conhece, não acho bom você por o teu negócio para depender disso sem o suporte oficial
<yangm> pois é
<yangm> por isso estou pendendo a ir de debian netinstall nos terminais burros
<yangm> só fico na dúvida sobre qual software de visualização usar
<yangm> na empresa tem um link de 20Mb, xrdp fica lento de dar pânico, mesmo com as cores setadas em 15bit
<yangm> fiquei sabendo que certas empresas, como a citrix, possuem produtos capazes de transmitir streaming com pouco uso de banda
<KurtKraut> yangm, sim, mas são proprietários e caros
<yangm> exatamente
<KurtKraut> yangm, xrdp tem compressão nenhuma; Se você por uma VPN compressora (como túnel ssh com a opção -C) você ganha bastante performance
<yangm> KurtKraut sabe que eu estou quase desistindo da ideia de colocar a VPN no roteador?
<yangm> hoje eu vi sobre a VPN via ssh mas estava no celular e não pude te contar
<yangm> pega a segurança incrível do SSH (uso keyfile mas poderia usar key rsa para facilitar as coisas, que é tão seguro quanto o keyfile)
<yangm> e é fácil de se colocar pra funcionar, o cara não usou mais do que 5 comandos eu acho
<KurtKraut> yeap
<yangm> KurtKraut, o xrdp não me pareceu eficiente, atualiza em blocos, não tem um cache eficiente (scroll nas páginas era uma tortura)
<KurtKraut> E ainda tem a performance da compressão se você usar nos comandos o -C como falei
<yangm> exato
<KurtKraut> yangm, xrdp foi feito explicitamente para LAN
<yangm> vnc pode ser mais leve?
<KurtKraut> Possivelmente sim, vale a pena testar.
<yangm> KurtKraut, não sei como, mas foi pesquisando sobre o no machine que eu fui parar no xrdp o.O
<KurtKraut> (testar e medir)
<yangm> KurtKraut certo
<yangm> o bom do linux é que você pode instalar e remover coisas mil vezes que não fica retardado como o windows fica
<yangm> -C melhorou significativamente a performance da escrita no terminal
<KurtKraut> yangm, Isso é uma luta que tenho a anos: convencer todo mundo a usar ssh -C.
<KurtKraut> Em tutoriais, livros etc. NUNCA falam disso
<KurtKraut> yangm, a diferença mais gritante é quando você dá cat em um arquivo de texto com centenas de linhas
<yangm> o ssh tem um arquivo de configuração, certo?
<KurtKraut> tem
<yangm> eu uso o mackup pra salvar as configs de vários programas, incluindo o ssh, no dropbox
<yangm> é cross compatible entre mac e linux, e talvez outros *nix
<yangm> é possível deixar o -C como default sem alias?
<yangm> KurtKraut, tive uma ideia. e se eu usar o x11 foward para rodar o desktop todo?
<yangm> deu alguns erros mas abriu, porém está lento... vou deixar um tempo aberto e ver se melhora
<KurtKraut> yangm, A impressão que tenho é que seu modelo de negócio está errado
<yangm> KurtKraut, como assim?
<Julinux> Tarde pessoar
<Julinux> Alguém sabe me dizer se o Ubuntu Touch já foi lançado oficialmente? to afim de instalar no meu S3
<Guest92135> ol'a
<Guest92135> Sou novo com ubuntu, possuo uma placa de video AMD, e gostaria de informacoes sobre como deveria proceder a instalacao da mesma.
<Julinux> Guest92135: Qual a versão do Ubuntu você está usando?
<Guest92135> 13.10
<Julinux> Guest92135: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<Guest92135> ja utilizei, ele detecta minha placa como sendo a hd 4225 sendo que a minha 'e a 4200
<Guest92135> e deu problema, tendo que formatar o ubuntu
<Guest92135> alguem tem alguma ideia?
<Julinux> Guest92135: eu acho que é porque a sua placa de vídeo faz parte dessa série
<Guest92135> faz sim mas a versao do driver que ele baixa  es incompativel com minha placa, causando problemas no video. Pelo que andei pesquisando apra a serie hd 4000 funcionar no 13.10 eu deveria usar algum modificado. alguma recomendacao?
<yangm> Julinux, não, nem as versões de desenvolvimento são oficiais, mas tem port pro S3
<yangm> atualmente para se rodar a versão de testes mais recente, você precisa ter um Nexus
<Julinux> yangm: esse projeto ta muito atrasado
<Julinux> será se sai, ou será se vai seguir o mesmo caminho do edge
<yangm> tá dando passos de formiga, devem estar focados no Ubuntu 13.04 ou 13.10
<yangm> no qual eles vão unir muitas coisas de desk, mobile, e tv em uma coisa só
<Julinux> acho que a cannonical ta sem grana pra investir
<yangm> pra facilitar o desenvolvimento
<yangm> jamais, Canonical só fica de pé por causa de um ricasso
<Julinux> Mas beleza, tava afim de instalar no meu S3, mas vou ficar com o android mesmo ;D
<yangm> eles estão no vermelho faz tempo, mas a parceria com a valve promete
<Julinux> Se eu tivesse um nexus, jamais colocaria ubuntu touch. Haha'
<yangm> lol, eu uso o MultiROM aqui
<yangm> tenho android, ubuntu e firefox
<Julinux> Dua Boot?
<yangm> mais uma vez, acho que é exclusivo pra Nexus
<Julinux> Rs'
<yangm> mas podem ter portado pro S3
<yangm> triple boot
<Julinux> de boa
<yangm> é uma coisa linda
<Guest92135> tem como faser um downgrade do 13.10 para o 12.04
<Guest92135> ?
<yangm> Guest92135, só fazendo backup dos arquivos e formatando
<yangm> a não ser que você tenha a /home separada do resto do sistema
<yangm> ai você formata o / e não mexe na /home
<Guest92135> :( gostaria de nao ter que baixar tudo denovo ^^
<yangm> entendi
<Guest92135> e tem muita diferenca de desempenho entre os 2?
<yangm> eu passo por isso sempre, só tenho um pendrive de 2gb aqui
<yangm> acho que não
<yangm> se tiver vídeo da intel recomendo ficar no 13.10
<Guest92135> meu video eh um amd legacy , hd4000 series
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, a não ser que tenha um motivo muito pontual, downgrade não é uma solução.
<Guest92135> e nao achei um driver compativel
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, Com o passar das versões, no geral, o sistema melhora. Downgrade é andar para trás.
<yangm> tem uns tutoriais na internet de como acelerar o ubuntu, eu mesmo desinstalei quase 2GB de programas que não usava e ajudou um pouco
<Guest92135> o oficial suporta ate o 12.04
<yangm> faço das palavras do KurtKraut as minhas
<Guest92135> e o 13.10 somente drivers modificados
<Guest92135> mas nao acho nenhum
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, você seguiu algum tutorial ou foi por tentativa e erro?
<Guest92135> alguem faz ideia? de um driver amd modificado compativel com o 13.10?
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, 'driver amd modificado'?
<Guest92135> ja segui varios tutoriais e programas
<Guest92135> e pelas pesquisas que fiz somente um driver modificado daria para instalar hd 4000 series no ubuntu 13.10
<Guest92135> e a placa de video esta fasendo falta
<rawfael> KurtKraut, Guest92135 downgrade para uma versão LTS não seria uma boa?
<yangm> KurtKraut, acho que ele quis dizer compilado na hora
<Guest92135> estou tentando me acostumar com linux, estava adorando, mas agora esta questao de driver me desanimou
<KurtKraut> rawfael, a não ser que o drive de vídeo da placa dele tenha sido abandonado em releases futuros (o que acho muito improvável), não há motivo para downgrade
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, me mostra algum tutorial que você tenha seguido
<Guest92135> intao
<Guest92135> minha serie de placa tem 4 anos +- e foi abandonada pela amd
<Guest92135> no linux ela consegue rodar bf3 mas vai entender a amd
<Guest92135> windows*
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, me mostra algum tutorial que você tenha seguido.]
<Guest92135> o ultimo lancamento para linux foi em janeiro de 2013, tentei este tutorial http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<KurtKraut> Guest92135, durante a instalação apareceu essa janela? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/images/howto/step-01c.png
<Guest92135> n ele detectou a placa como hd4225
<Guest92135> sendoq ue ela e a hd 4200
<Guest92135> mesmo assim tentei instalar
<KurtKraut> Guest60205, digita lspci e cola num pastebin para a gente
<KurtKraut> (digita lspci no terminal e cola no site pastebin e nos diga aqui a URL desse pastebin)
<Guest92135> KurtKraut, ao instalar ele instalou um driver 13.12 de versao incompativel, e com isso deu um bug na tela resultando que tive que formatar o pc.
<Guest92135> achei isto http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<Guest92135> poderia testalo?
<KurtKraut> Guest60205, digita lspci e cola num pastebin para a gente.
<Guest92135> farei o procedimento citado acima
<romil> boa tarde gente boa.
<yangm> KurtKraut, por que você acha que meu esquema de negócios está errado?
<Macedo> ola
<Macedo> ao tentar instalar este drive http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181190&p=12823425#post12823425, o autor fala add raring ppa: qual comando executar?
<rawfael> Macedo, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:...
<Macedo> sim
<Macedo> mas ele diz para ser a opcao raring alguma coisa asim
<Macedo> assim*
<rawfael> acho que "sudo add-apt-repository ppa: ppa:makson96/fglrx" vai funcionar
<rawfael> não sei o que é raring
<Macedo> ja tentei mas nao funciono :(
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<barna_> boa
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7p7SkqT5Bw‎
<barna_> nuno_nunes, q tem isso a ver com ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> e uma musica :D
<nuno_nunes> para destrair um pouco :D
<barna_> nuno_nunes, sim, mas qual a relação dessa musica com ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> nada
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna_> ow, agora o canal ta vaziu blz.... mas tipo eu parei meu trabalho aki pra ver o q era, se era algo importante etc.....
<nuno_nunes> por isso e que meti a musica :D
<nuno_nunes> o pessoal parece que estao mortos
<nuno_nunes> barna_: eu tenho o meu linux a trabalhar a 100 por cento
<barna_> nuno_nunes, pvt
<Julinux> Alguém ai sabe como faço para colaborar com a tradução do Debian Handbook?
<MarconM> Julinux: \o não
<MarconM> O.O
<Zequinha> Boa Noite...
<Zequinha> acabei de atualizar meu note... e pensando que minha placa Nvidia fosse atualizada, mas não foi... o que fazer?
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> nvidia e o terror em linux
<Zequinha> então... meu notebook é um Avell B153, mas modificado... porem todos os notes B153 vem com a Geforce 640m
<Zequinha> eu tenho um Pc com a placa Geforce 240 gt e instalei o 13.10 e consegui apenas mudar o controlador pra Nvidia e pronto, sistema OK
<Zequinha> agora o notebook... tah foda...
<astroo-> complicado
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Zequinha> ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-02
<yangm> kurtkraut, freenx não quer subir de jeito nenhum
<yangm> e acho que seja culpa desse cliente v4 que eles estão empurrNDO
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<subzero> alguem
<subzero> pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> sim , fale , se der para ajudar
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel respposta de alguem
<mirqui> qual sua dúvida sub ?
<KurtKraut> yangm, infelizmente essa tecnologia do freenx é a melhor já feita no mundo do software livre mas está abandonada a uns 5 anos
<subzero> mint-buddha,
<subzero> mirqui,  ja viu akelas instalações
<subzero> via modo texto
<subzero> ./
<subzero> ai pede pra confirmar o termo?
<subzero> como confirmo aquilo?
<yangm> KurtKraut, a nomachine fechou tudo
<mirqui> modo texto não entendo
<yangm> sumiram com o cliente v3 que era compatível com freenx
<yangm> estou perdido, não consigo testar o server no meu mac
<mirqui> o hggh sabe mais que eu
<subzero> mirqui, eu sabia como confirmava
<subzero> mais eskeci
<subzero> to travado nos termos
<subzero> la
<subzero> KurtKraut,
<subzero> como confirmo isso?
<mirqui> essas rotinas , da enter
<KurtKraut> subzero, em vez de colar em PVT, cole num pastebin e depois ponha a URL aqui no canal em aberto
<subzero> mirqui,  ja dei
<KurtKraut> subzero, pelo o que você me colou, basta pressionar ENTER
<KurtKraut> subzero, alguns softwares exigem que você "leia" a licença toda. Veja se ao pressionar seta para baixo ou page down rola o texto da licença para que você dê enter ao final
<mirqui> por que vc escolheu modo texto ?
<mirqui> em vez de gráfico ?
<mirqui> pega pela central de programa
<subzero> mint-buddha,
<subzero> mirqui,  pq so tinha esse pakote no site do vmware
<subzero> pow ja dei enter e enter
<subzero> e nao sai
<subzero> volta pro mesmo lugar
<subzero> tinha uma tecla de atalho
<subzero> q vc apertava
<subzero> e dava q
<subzero> e saia
<mirqui> não entendo então dessa parte
<subzero> odeio
<subzero> essas licencas
<subzero> ninguem le essa bosta
<mirqui> o erro pode ser nos parâmetros não expecificados
<xGrind> subzero, tenta escrever na mesma linha
<subzero> mirqui,  ja resolvi
<mirqui> blza :)
<subzero> abri mao do vmware, estou instalando o virtualbox mesmo pelo repositorios
<mirqui> sim , deve ter vários similares
<mirqui> boa sorte ;)
<subzero> s
<subzero> baixei
<subzero> 1 iso do xp aki lite, dsiuaduisad precisando de 1 ruindows aki pra rodar uns bang
<Julinux> pessoal, o ubuntu tem algum app pra monitorar o consumo da minha franquia de internet?
<mirqui> não sei cara , sei que o windows tem um
<mirqui> é internet 3g ?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> Net Virtua mesmo
<Julinux> to achando que com 1 semana to quase estrupando minha internet
<yangm> KurtKraut, desfiz minha cabeça
<yangm> vou de RedHat
<Macedo> ola alguem pode me ajudar?
<Macedo> ninguem?
<KurtKraut> yangm, o que uma coisa tem a ver com outra?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Julinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wml8VgxSuz4
<Julinux> Firme esse vídeo, haha'
<Julinux> Macedo: Pode faalar
<Macedo> teria como dar downgrade no kernel do ubuntu 13.10?
<KurtKraut> Macedo, por que você quer dar downgrade no kernel?
<yangm> KurtKraut, é que eu joguei aquela instância no lixo e peguei outra com CentOS
<yangm> sempre gostei mais dele pra server
<Macedo> Compatibilidade de drivers
<KurtKraut> yangm, um dos motivos de seu sistema remoto estar lento é justamente a Amazon.
<yangm> além de que estava dando muito pau com o ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Macedo, e em que medida fazer downgrade do kernel aumentará a compatibilidade?
<yangm> KurtKraut, free tier, tenho que lamber os beiços por hora
<yangm> logo convenço o chece a migrar pra atlantic ou pra cloud ocean
<KurtKraut> yangm, sendo nos EUA você sempre terá problema com desktop remoto por causa de latência e largura de banda baixa
<yangm> KurtKraut, tem servidor no brasil
<yangm> do free tier
<yangm> porém essas empresas que eu disse são só americanas...
<yangm> largura de banda nem me dá problema, o que mata é o ping de 200+ms
<KurtKraut> yangm, e o hardware por ser muito compartilhado a performance é baixa.
<yangm> isso, 2Ghz single core é uma miséria
<yangm> e virtual
<victor__> Galera, alguem sabe como instalar PB no UBUNTU ?
<yangm> KurtKraut, qual seria o equivalente ao repositório extras do centos para o redhat?
<KurtKraut> yangm, não sei, não gosto de Red Hat e CentOS
<yangm> entendi
<KurtKraut> yangm, mas no CentOS já usei algo chamado EPEL
<yangm> eu instalei exatamente esse EPEL mas um pacote apareceu (nx) e o outro não (freenx)
<victor__> se alguem souber tambem, alguem sabe como eu desinstalo o Urban Terror que eu baixei mas nao gostei ?
<divinezera> Qual canal da comunidade Ubuntu RJ ?
<divinezera> Alguem sabe ?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Julinux> divinezera: /list
<divinezera> obrigado :0
<divinezera> :)
<ladobb> alguem aqui
<ladobb> entende de html?
<divinezera> Diga
<ladobb> divinezera
<ladobb> jaa arrumei
<ladobb> de qalqer forma brigado
<yangm> kurtkraut, instância brasileira + -C parece que os comandos do ssh estão sendo executados localmente!
<yangm> como me conecto com um servidor freenx?
<juliana> alguem sabe como recupar uma repatição?
<Julinux> Alguém ai ta afim de tomar uma cerveja?
<Julinux> Esse mundo ta perdido mesmo, como pode a globo terminar uma novela com um final daqueles
<Julinux> por isso ta cada vez pior =/
<ecanto> aloha
<xGrind> e o kiko?
<CyL> Julinux: Off-topic
<secnice> Globo, final de novela? jura que vc assisti? Esse mundo ta perdido mesmo! lulz
<rony> boa tarde
<rony> ola
<Ernandes> rs
<secnice> :)
<Ernandes> rss
<luizantonio> como faço para meu pc reconhecer galaxy tab GT-P62100
<Ernandes> luizantonio: http://www.mysolutions.it/mounting-your-mtp-androids-sd-card-on-ubuntu/
<luizantonio> não estou conseguindo fazer meu pc reconhecer meu galaxy tab gt- P6210
<luizantonio> Ernandes estou seguindo os passos do site que me passou mas não estou conseguindo
<Julinux> secnice, não assistir, to só comentando
<Julinux> secnice, não assisto globo
<secnice> Julinux: lol
<Heisenberg> #ubuntu-br
<Heisenberg> ops
<Heisenberg> bom domingão a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<luizantonio> alguém sabe se é possível aumentar a taxa de upload da internet?
<Lucas> Olá , acabei de instalar o ubuntu ( sou iniciante no mundo linux ) estou com um problema de leitura dos pacotes , isto é , meu linux não consegue ler todos os pacotes ( o erro é o -read )
<astroo-> ola   da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lucas> ok , no aguardo
<Ernandes> rs
<Known_problems> Apos remover o pulseaudio e outros apps correlacionados..., a tela congela e fica preta apos o login., onde analizo o log do problema?
<omelete> em /var/log/
<omelete> só ñ sei ql arquivo
<Known_problems> Pois eh, olhei tudo ai e nao vi.
<Known_problems> Soh, o syslog q mostrou pouca coisa...
<omelete> tenta criar outro user e logar
<omelete> se funcionar talvez é algum .config no home
<Known_problems> Reeintalei o pulseaudio  e demais... tambem necas!
<Known_problems> Tambem ja fiz, criei outro usuario e nada!
<omelete> msm sem o pulse era para funcionar normal
<Known_problems> Pois eh, soh removi o pulse e programas relacionado a eles, pq meu skype tava com zumbido!
<Julinux> /var/log/message
<Known_problems> Ai vi nos foruns pessoal aconselhando remover usando purge, e depois reinstalar.... foi o que fiz,
<Julinux> veja se está nesse
<Known_problems> Quando reiniciei... e loguei, frescurou-se.
<Known_problems> Nada.!, eh... ta estranho.
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-26
<Poca> astroo-: ctrl + alt + f1
<Poca> e tela preta
<Poca> é pq o cara entrou no tty...
<Poca> não é problema
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<natandiasm> ola
<natandiasm> eu estou no unbuntu
<natandiasm> no vm
<natandiasm> e vcs
<natandiasm> s[o
<natandiasm> ahhh
<natandiasm> so
<natandiasm> queria peguntar uma coisa
<natandiasm> o unbutu tem jogos nele
<natandiasm> vem
<natandiasm> ``
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lukkas> oii
<lukkas> quero intalar o ubunto no meu not
<lukkas> mas o sistema ja vem com todos os drivers???
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<torreferr> boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sfdebug> alguém aqui sabe se o ubuntu 14.04 já tem acesso nativo (samba configurado, ou outra maneira) a pastas compartilhadas do windows?
<sfdebug> caso não tenha suporte nativo, alguém pode me indicar um passo a passo de como realizar a configuração do meu ubuntu para acessar uma pasta compartilhada na rede windows, como \\ipAdress\path\to\the\folder
<sfdebug> ?
<viniciusrtf> sfdebug: só vou responder porque ninguém se pronunciou, nunca tentei configurar rede com Windows aqui no Ubuntu 14.10, mas ele achou uma rede Windows aqui. Só não conectou pq provavlemente não configurei nenhum compartilhamento nos computadores Windows que tem aqui.
<viniciusrtf> Enfim, o Google deve ter uma resposta melhor do que a minha
<sfdebug> viniciusrtf, aqui tb aparece "máquinas windows", porém, não pastas compartilhadas...
<sfdebug> quando eu vou em "Browse Network"
<sfdebug> Ele tem "Windows Network"
<sfdebug> mas  lá dentro tem várias máquinas windows da rede, mas não a tal pasta compartilhada
<sfdebug> pois é... andei olhando no google e filtrei até por datas mais recentes de páginas postadas
<sfdebug> e, me parece que tem de instalar o samba mesmo...
<sfdebug> acho que não tem escapatória... :P
<viniciusrtf> XD
<sfdebug> consegui
<sfdebug> vai ai a dica pro pessoal:
<sfdebug> primeiro, instalar o cifs-utils: sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<sfdebug> depois, é só montar a pasta com: sudo mount.cifs //ipAdress/path/to/folder /mnt/whereYouWillMount/ -o user=your.windows.network.username
<sfdebug> :)
<Elfon> sfdebug: se vc quiser pode adicionar ao fstab pra ser montada no boot
<Elfon> tinha um tuto bem legal do morimoto a respeito
<Elfon> pq se precisar de senha, pode colocar num arquivo separado pra não ficar visivel no fstab
<sfdebug> Elfon, to ligado, vlw!
<mercurie> Algu´em j´a viu esse problema de acentuaç~ao? Ubuntu 14.04
<mercurie> n~ao pega os acentos nas letras
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Diego_> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<Diego_> Estou querendo me familiarizar com Ubuntu, assim peguei um note HP pavilion dv5-1040br com win 7 para instalar em dualboot porém não estou conseguindo
<Diego_> fiz um pen drive com bootável com YUmi
<Diego_> qdo dou o boot pela máquina vem a seguinte mensagem "no default ou UI configuration directive found!
<Diego_> Será que alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Diego_> ok obrigado
<Diego_> Estou querendo me familiarizar com Ubuntu, assim peguei um note HP pavilion dv5-2040br com win 7 para instalar em dualboot porém não estou conseguindo,  fiz um pen drive com bootável com YUmi, qdo dou o boot pela máquina vem a seguinte mensagem "no default ou UI configuration directive found!Será que alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> Diego_   ve o privado
<Diego_> me desculpe como vejo
<astroo-> depende do programa que usas
<astroo-> carrega em cima do meu nick
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-27
<OERIAS> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<flayke> ola
<flayke> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> boa noite
<flayke> estou conecTADO PELO REDE 2G DA CLARO
<flayke> ta osso pra navega
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> nossa
<dk_millares> heroi
<ViniciusSantos> Olá pessoal. Boa noite! Eu gostaria de tirar uma dúvida, com vocês. eu quero instalar o Ubuntu no meu hd do notebook, qual melhor versão 32 ou 64bit obrigado.
<ViniciusSantos> Agradeço a atenção de todos, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> depende do cpu e ram que tens
<astroo-> cpu ou e 32 ou 64
<Valteir> oi
<Valteir> Alguem
<Valteir> pode me ajudar
<Valteir> instalarei o meu ubutum
<Valteir> e mouse e mouse fica travando
<astroo-> ola
<Valteir> ora funciona
<Valteir> hora nao funciona
<Valteir> fica o pisca pisca danado
<FamilyWolf> Isso ai deve ser com relação ao firmware
<Valteir> esses são os procedimentos
<Valteir> eu sou leigo
<Valteir> ainda
<Valteir> nesse negocio
<dk_millares> qual marca do mouse Valteir?
<Valteir> NewLink
<Valteir> marquinha fraquinha
<Valteir> será marca influencia
<Valteir> se eu roda o seta na tela
<Valteir> e para ela fica rodandando sozinha
<Valteir> a seta
<dk_millares> ah cara
<dk_millares> eu pra ser sincero, ja passei tanta raiva com mouse ruim
<Valteir> cara
<Valteir> então deve ser o mouse
<Valteir> eu to digitando agora e mouse
<Valteir> a seta tá biscando em várias partes da tela do monitor
<astroo-> pensa em ter 1 melhor
<dk_millares> com certeza Valteir
<dk_millares> um mouse microsoft é muito bom, aquele basico Valteir
<dk_millares> custa menos de 40 conto
<Valteir> cara obrigado pela dica
<Valteir> irei compra outro mouse
<Valteir> agora acho q aqui na minha cidade
<Valteir> nao vou encontrar esse  mouse
<Valteir> tu tem outra opção de maca
<Valteir> q pode dar certo
<dk_millares> nao sei falar :S
<dk_millares> compra no mercado livre =)
<Valteir> ok
<Valteir> tem q ser com cabo né
<Valteir> ou  Wireless
<Valteir> serve
<dk_millares> eu prefiro cabo
<dk_millares> nao curto ficar gerenciando pilha
<dk_millares> uahauhaua
<dk_millares> Valteir: http://informatica.mercadolivre.com.br/mouses/microsoft/com-fio/mouse-microsft_OrderId_PRICE_ItemTypeID_N
<Valteir> amigo
<Valteir> vc é cara
<Valteir> brigado pela dica
<Valteir> vou compra e resolver isso
<Valteir> to iniando com linux agora
<Valteir> vou instalei hoje
<Valteir> vou comerça um curso
<Valteir> e ver o q dar
<Valteir> faça curso de analise e desenvolvimento de sistema
<dk_millares> que legal Valteir
<dk_millares> ubuntu é uma boa =)
<dk_millares> curso maneiro tbm
<Valteir> rapaz
<Valteir> eu to gostando
<Valteir> d mais
<Bemlindo> Olá camaradas.
<astroo-> ola
<Bemlindo> Meu Ubuntu é o 13.10 com cairo docky pois não gosto do unity.estou tentando atualizar ele para 14.10. porém quando coloco a senha de administrador o atualizador desaparece e mais nada acontece
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<dk_millares> de inicio eu recomendo que faça um backup dos seus arquivos Bemlindo
<Bemlindo> minha Home estar em uma partição separada
<dk_millares> mas é bom ter segurança, sabe como é ne
<Bemlindo> sei
<dk_millares> as merdas estão ai pra acontecer mesmo
<dk_millares> ja tentou esses procedimentos Bemlindo?
<dk_millares> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_13.10
<Poca> [00:39:12] <Poca> Bemlindo: o correto é atualizar pra 14.04
<Poca> [00:39:17] <Poca> e só depois ir pra 14.10
<dk_millares> Bemlindo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_or_Ubuntu_13.10
<dk_millares> por isso eu ja disse sobre backup de verdade +)
<Bemlindo> então é na hora da autenticação q o update-manager desaparece como se fosse mágica
<AldoRaine> faz via terminal
<AldoRaine> sudo do-release upgrade
<dk_millares> isso Bemlindo, faz como o AldoRaine disse
<Bemlindo> comando nao encontrado
<AldoRaine> sudo do-release-upgrade
<AldoRaine> desculpa eu acabei separando e tirei o traço
<Bemlindo> nenhuma versão encontrada
<AldoRaine> que versão tu tens aí ?
<Bemlindo> tentei pelo apt-get dist-upgrade e deu http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=x0UQhLjJ
<Bemlindo> 13.10
<Bemlindo> 32bit
<AldoRaine> sudo software-properties-gtk
<AldoRaine> aí na aba Atualizações
<AldoRaine> lá embaixo muda pra "atualizações normais"
<AldoRaine> e clica em fechar
<AldoRaine> depois roda o comando de novo
<Bemlindo> nao tem asse comando nao
<Bemlindo> essa opção não tem aqui não
<AldoRaine> rapaz
<AldoRaine> então não é ubuntu
<AldoRaine> pq aqui tem
<Bemlindo> aqui é sim
<Bemlindo> vou tirar um print p vc ver
<AldoRaine> copia e cola no terminal então
<AldoRaine> sudo software-properties-gtk
<Bemlindo> até ai tudo bem
<AldoRaine> vai na aba "atualizações"
<Bemlindo> so que lá em atualizações é que não tem a opção "atualizações normais"
<AldoRaine> e o que tem?
<Bemlindo> http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_tela_de_2015-01-27_00_02_35-Yx9dfTHf.png
<AldoRaine> é lá na ultima opção
<AldoRaine> "notificar-me de uma nova versão do ubuntu"
<AldoRaine> muda para  outra opção
<AldoRaine> que não essa que está marcada
<AldoRaine> eu uso KDE, mas achei que a opção aparecesse do mesmo jeito
<Bemlindo> tbm usava quando comecei no linux
<Bemlindo> aff dinovo. "Nenhuma nova versão encontrada
<AldoRaine> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y --force-yes
<AldoRaine> depois
<AldoRaine> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Bemlindo> mudei o servidor p ver se pega
<AldoRaine> tranKILO
<Bemlindo> mesma coisa. vou tentar esse comando q vc passou e ja posto o resultado
<AldoRaine> dá-lhe
<Bemlindo> http://pastebin.com/CbjxNwn5
<AldoRaine> manda atualizar a versão agora
<Bemlindo> nenhuma versão encontrada
<dk_millares> pessoal, boa noite
<dk_millares> flw
<astroo-> ciao
<dk_millares> ciao
<AldoRaine> às vezes demora um pouco pra atualização rolar
<AldoRaine> aguarda uns minutos
<AldoRaine> e tenta daqui a pouco
<Bemlindo> ja faz um tempo q ta assim
<Bemlindo> removi os repositórios de terceiros
<Bemlindo> rodei um apt-get update
<Bemlindo> e edpois "update-manager -d"
<Bemlindo> daí ta atualizando para a 14.04
<Bemlindo> vlw pessoal
<Bemlindo> Vlw AldoRaine
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<bulleye> ola !?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<FrankFrederik> ola meus caros
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-28
<Known_problems> alguma luz no fim do tuneo para o ReiserFS ?
<omelete> Known_problems,  qual a briga?
<Known_problems> omelete, nada soh nostalgia...  sistema de arquivos q aguentava rojao!, hd no pau, e o bixo rodando a todo vapor...
<Known_problems> recuperando um servidor aqui q a anos luz eu naum dava mais suporte. e ta rodando aqui reiserfs. a trancos e barrancos
<Known_problems> Raiser ja foi solto?
<omelete> acho q ñ
<Known_problems> que pena... mente brilhante.
<omelete> foi assassinato ñ?
<Known_problems> porem assassinou a mulher
<gnew> Fala galera, quem tiver afim de bater papo sobre linux acessem o canal: #linuxcoffee   !!! vlw !!!
<astroo-> ola
<Pedrowell> Olá!
<Pedrowell> Boa noite a todos. Alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida?
<Pedrowell> alguém aí?
<astroo-> Pedrowell  ola eu sempre
<astroo-> poe sempre  duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Pedrowell> Ah, entendi, é a primeira vez que estou aqui..
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Pedrowell> Muito Obrigado Astro!
<Pedrowell> Fui baixar a nova versão no Ubuntu hoje, e na página de download, ele me recomenda a versão de 64bits
<Pedrowell> eu gostaria de saber por quê ele me recomenda a versão de 64bits
<renebarbosa> Pedrowell, baseado no hardware atual
<renebarbosa> não faz mais sentido usar 32 bits
<renebarbosa> exceto se vc possuir uma máquina mais antiga
<Pedrowell> tenho apenas 2gb de memória ram na máquina, logo, devo instalar o de 32?
<renebarbosa> qual seu proc?
<Pedrowell> o meu processador é com base em 64bits, mas só tenho 2gb de ram
<Pedrowell> é um I3-3217u
<Pedrowell> vocês acham que devo instalar 32 ou 64bits?
<astroo-> pelo que li 1 vez deves por o 64 porque a ram de 2gb nao esta em causa
<astroo-> mas faz o teste de instalar o livecde sem instalar
<astroo-> livecd
<Pedrowell> Tudo bem astroo, muito obrigado, vou acabar instalando o de 64bits mesmo
<Pedrowell> vlww!!!
<Pedrowell> Uma boa noite a todos
<sUbMuNdO> boa noite, toda vez que inicio o computer as configuracoes do teclado sao perdidas, dai digito "setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2" estou usando ubuntu 14.04 lts, alguem sabe pq?
<astroo-> ola
<gnew> Fala galera, quem tiver afim de bater papo sobre linux acessem o canal: #linuxcoffee   !!! vlw !!!
<Poca> sUbMuNdO: cara, vai em configurações do sistema
<Poca> e deixa o layout bonitinho por lá
<Poca> ou então vai ter que digitar esse comando toda vez que reiniciar o X
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ArthurCumerlatto> bom dia
<ArthurCumerlatto> estou com um probleminha no meu ubuntu 14.10
<ArthurCumerlatto> nao consigo acessar a impressora que esta na rede, q esta no windows
<ArthurCumerlatto> consegui acessar rede somente com o ip
<ArthurCumerlatto> nao consigo adicionar impressora no ubuntu, a rede esta em um computador windows
<ArthurCumerlatto> alguem pode me ajudar
<ArthurCumerlatto> ?
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> ou o rudolf
<ArthurCumerlatto> como faço?
<ArthurCumerlatto> ao consigo adicionar impressora no ubuntu, a rede esta em um computador windows
<ArthurCumerlatto> nao consigo
<ArthurCumerlatto> alguem me ajuda?
<AldoRaine> como é a situação dessa impressora?
<AldoRaine> está compartilhada por outra máquina?
<AldoRaine> está plugada direto na rede ?
<ArthurCumerlatto> esta plugada no computador com windows
<ArthurCumerlatto> e eu acesso a rede dele
<AldoRaine> e já está compartilhada?
<ArthurCumerlatto> sim
<ArthurCumerlatto> eu consegui acessar os arquivo do windows com o ip
<ArthurCumerlatto> somente a impressora nao to tenndo acesso
<AldoRaine> quando for compartilhar, procura usar um nome apenas ou então separados por "-" ou "_"
<AldoRaine> tipo
<AldoRaine> hp_laserjet_1020
<AldoRaine> ou samsung_scx_5000
<ArthurCumerlatto> hmm
<ArthurCumerlatto> assim eu consigo acessar do ubuntu
<AldoRaine> faz essa verificação, se está compartilhada mesmo
<ArthurCumerlatto> como eu faço?
<AldoRaine> e se for windows 7, verifica se a opção de compartilhamento com senha está desativada
<ArthurCumerlatto> sim sim, ta sem senha
<ArthurCumerlatto> windows 7
<AldoRaine> indo lá no micro onde a impressora está plugada, entra nas propriedades e vai na aba "compartilhamento"
<ArthurCumerlatto> vo ver
<AldoRaine> propriedades da impressora
<ArthurCumerlatto> tenho q habilitar alguma coisa no ubuntu?
<AldoRaine> qual é a marca da impressora ?
<ArthurCumerlatto> hp
<AldoRaine> então tem
<ArthurCumerlatto> qq devo fazer?
<AldoRaine> versão do ubuntu e modelo da impressora
<AldoRaine> aliás
<AldoRaine> faz o seguinte
<AldoRaine> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<ArthurCumerlatto> ubuntu 14.10, impressora HP oficejet J4660
<AldoRaine> preenche isso aí
<AldoRaine> e acompanha o manual de instalação do HPLIP nessa página
<AldoRaine> o HPLIP é uma espécie de "driver universal" para impressoras HP no Linux
<AldoRaine> já que a HP negligencia o desenvolvimento de drivers oficialmente suportados, fizeram engenharia reversa
<AldoRaine> e funciona bem
<AldoRaine> faz com calma, se tiver dificuldade com o inglês o translate tá sempre aí pra ajudar =)
<AldoRaine> não é difícil não
<ArthurCumerlatto> blz
<ArthurCumerlatto> vou tentar
<ArthurCumerlatto> vlw pela dica
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<AldoRaine> manda aí mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<AldoRaine> firmeza
<AldoRaine> qual a boa?
<mirqui> ahahaha muito calor velho
<Ernandes> rs
<dwba> Olá amigos
<dwba> estou precisando de ajuda com driver Ralink placa wireless USB
<Ernandes> oo vidaaa
<dwba> Pessoal... alguém poderia me ajudar
<dwba> estou tentando instalar um Adaptador wifi USB Ralink 2870
<dwba> já tentei de todas as formas
<dwba> mas não consigo
<Ernandes> ixx
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-29
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<FranciscoFavaro> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo->  ciao pessoal
<Kenjiro> bom dia senhores
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Kenjiro> galera... estou enfrentando um problema escroto num server ubuntu.
<Kenjiro> estou tentando atualizar um ubuntu 12.04 para 14.04 e não está indo
<Kenjiro> se alguem puder dar uma olhada e sugerir alguma solução...: http://pastebin.com/mTFnxzAz
<Kenjiro> o outro server atualizou tranquilo, mas esse aí nao vai de jeito nenhum
<Kenjiro> desde ontem nessa luta maledeta hehehehe
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o rudolf eles são avançados
<Kenjiro> hggdh: câmbio, na escuta? :)
<Kenjiro> inclusive eu fiz "apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade" antes de tentar o "do-release-upgrade". O 12.04 está atualizadinho.
<mirqui> cara tenta o atualizador de programas ,
<Kenjiro> Eu li que pode ser problema de arquivo(s) desatualizado no mirror. Eu estava antes deixando ele baixar do "us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/". Então mudei pra ele buscar o mirror mais próximo... e deu na mesma :(
<mirqui> é mais fácil que digitar linhas de comando
<Kenjiro> mirqui: é um ubuntu server, não é desktop ;)
<mirqui> opa :) , fail , desculpe
<Kenjiro> tranquilo
<CyL> Kenjiro: tenta usar outro mirror em seu sources.list
<Kenjiro> bom... vou catar um terceiro entao, perae
<Kenjiro> CyL: engraçado é que o outro server que atualizou certinho, foi a partir do "us.archive.ubuntu.com", sem qualquer reclamação
<Kenjiro> mas nao custa tentar outro
<Kenjiro> vamos lá entao, tentando outro mirror gringo
<Kenjiro> hmmmmmm estou  com a impressão que vai funcionar...
<Kenjiro> se funcionar... é muito azar dois mirrors diferentes terem dado o mesmo problema né hehehehehe.
<CyL> Kenjiro: Pode ser problema de sincronização entre os mirrors
<Kenjiro> claro
<Kenjiro> mas como eu disse, é estranho que o primeiro server atualizou certinho partindo do "mirror A" e quando este segundo server tentou atualizar de lá tb... nao rolou
<Kenjiro> bom... pode ter acontecido dessa dessincronia ter rolado APÓS o primeiro server ter baixado os arquivos pro upgrade dele né. Totalmente possível.
<Kenjiro> a diferença de inicio de atualizaçao entre esses dois servers foi de... mais ou menos uns 20min. :D
<CyL> Kenjiro: Bastante improvável
<Kenjiro> por isso... MUITO Azar HEHEHEHE
<CyL> Kenjiro: Bom, funcionou?
<Kenjiro> é, tá rolando o update certinho
<Kenjiro> bom, CyL, valeu por reforçar a ideia de tentar MAIS UM OUTRO MIRROR ;)
<CyL> Kenjiro: Ok, sucesso!
<CyL> Kenjiro: Disponha
<Kenjiro> iiiih, chegou um cara estranho aí
<estranho> Kenjiro, auhuahau
<mirqui> ahaha velho , e quem não é estrenho nessa vida :) ?
<Quesler> Bom dia! Estou querendo deixar de usar Windows 7 e passar a utilizar Ubuntu. Esse programa da Microsoft está me dando muita dor de cabeça. Minha grande dúvida e se conseguirei migrar os dados do Outlook para o Linux. Uso muito o outlook e recebo nele muitos anexos. Então é pergunta é a seguinte: é possível migrar do outlook para algum programa do ubuntu? Qual programa será usado para isso?
<Alecsandro> Quesler, https://support.mozilla.org/pt-BR/kb/migrando-para-thunderbird#w_migrando-do-outlook-2007-para-thunderbird
<Alecsandro> Quesler, depois tu vai salvar o seu perfil do thunderbird *a pastinha* com os seus e-mails e restaurar ela no thunderbird do linux -> https://support.mozilla.org/pt-BR/kb/perfis-do-thunderbird
<jxajro> Alo! Saudações!!!
<jxajro> Por favor...alguém pode me ajudar com a conexão de blutooth do Ubuntu 14.04?
<fabio_> boa tarde
<fabio_> estou com um problema
<fabio_> na central de programa nao está aparecendo a lupa para procurar arquivos
<fabio_> alguem sabe como faz para aparecer a lupa da central de programas?
<mrBUg> s
<marco__> boa tarde
<marco__> estou com um problema. rsss
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<marco__> baixei o arq na comunidade Umbuto
<marco__> ele aparece como rar, mais com terminação . iso
<marco__> não consigo gerar o cd dele
<marco__> o imburm não o reconhece como iso
<mirqui> dá 2 cliques nele e vê o que dá
<mirqui> se abrir o ponto rar traz ele para outro lugar no pc para gravar o dvd
<marco__> ele abre
<marco__> o rar e aparecem as pastas
<fabio> boa tarde
<fabio> estou com problema em uma hp 2680
<fabio> ela fica ociosa  rendering
<fabio> nao imprime
<fabio> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<Elfon> fabio: instala o hplip
<Elfon> é usb ou wi fi?
<julia> alguem me ajuda a desinstalar esse ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-30
<ban999fx> Alguém do Brasil?
<alex______> Boa Noite ! Gostaria de saber se o CD que vai ser gerado com o arquivo de download do Ubuntu 14.10 é um Live CD como nas outras distros. anteriores. Vou poder rodar o Ubuntu sem instalar ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da sim
<astroo-> se poderes usa 1 pen drive se usas usd3
<astroo-> usb
<alex______> Valeu astroo ! Tks
<astroo-> de nada
<licensed> alguem ja configurou 3 monitores no xorg nvidia? nao to conseguindo =(
<licensed> MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> a nvidia nao tem 1 forum proprio?
<dk_millares> boa noite
<dk_millares> ou bom dia
<dk_millares> estou com uma duvida sobre particionamento LVM na instalação do ubuntu
<dk_millares> criptografia precisamente
<astroo-> dk_millares  ola
<dk_millares> oi astroo-
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Aninha> tem alguém on?
<Aninha> online*?
<Aninha> como faço para recuperar arquivos deletados sem querer
<Wellss>   
<Guest60837> EStou com o seguinte problema, não consigo acessar meu pen drive " não é possivel acessar o volume 8,0 GB
<Guest60837> Poderia me ajudar ?
<Guest60837> I'm with the following problem , I can not access my pen drive " is not possible to access the volume 8.0 GB
<furtat> e ai galera
<furtat> felicidade de ver o irc funcionando com brasileiros
<Rychwer> Alguem pode me ajudar com um servidor postfix ?
<Ernandes> rss
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-31
<Cesar_Augusto> teste
<Cesar_Augusto> funcionando agora
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: OK
<Cesar_Augusto> show valeu ai hggdh :)
<Cesar_Augusto> me  fui
<Cesar_Augusto> fazer a comida
<hggdh> bem vindo
<flayke> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DavideFaria> Bom dia. Preciso de ajuda com um problema que deve ser idiota
<DavideFaria> instalei o 14.10 e preciso do openconnect, mas não consigo instalar por nada. O apt-get não localiza e não acho nada na internet.
<DavideFaria> ninguem ?
<drone_> Alguem conhece algum canal de asterisk ou elastix?
<Monahyr> olá
<Monahyr> Estou com dificuldades para instalar o Ubuntu em meu pc. Como faço p ver a versão da bios e qual alteração devo fazer nela p rodar o live cd?
<Monahyr> ?
<jxajro> Alô! Boa tarde? Alguém pode me ajudar com uma conexão bluetooth de um celular Alcatel com o Ubuntu 14.04???
<Guest39140> boa tarde
<jxajro> Boa tarde
<Guest39140> pra que serve este chat?
<Guest39140> soh ajuda?
<jxajro> Sim, geralmente pra pedir ajuda quando o usuário esgotou tudo que pode
<jxajro> Mas também serve para conversar.
<Guest39140> hmm entendi
<jxajro> Eu por exemplo, estou com problemas para conectar meu celular ao bluetooth do computador. :-(
<jxajro> Queria achar alguém que me desse uma orientação.
<Guest39140> nunca coloquei bluetooth no pc
<thiagowfx> procura um programa de bluetooth
<thiagowfx> acho que o gnome tem um
<rssolivei> blueman
<jxajro> oap
<jxajro> opa
<jxajro> Oi thiagowfx
<jxajro> Então cara...
<jxajro> eu coloco o bluepen e ele até  que encherga o celular mas na hora de...
<jxajro> ...como fala?....
<jxajro> sincronizar.. sei lá.. ativar ele pede uma senha.... eu dou... corre uma barrinha pelo celular e depois ela interrompe no meio e não pareia.
<jxajro> Antigamente eu procurava o Gigolo e funcionava bem mas agora não consigo fazer funcionar nem com o Gigolo.
<jxajro> vou tentar procurar um programa pro bluetooth..vc tem alguma sugestão?
<jxajro> blueman? Será que testei esse??? Deixe verificar
<thiagowfx> jxajro: não recomendo pq meu notebook n tem bluetooth =/
<thiagowfx> mas aparentemente os mais conhecidos são o blueman e o bluedevil
<jxajro> o meu é um PC de mesa, thiagowfx
<jxajro> eu coloco uma bluepen
<jxajro> mas o curioso é que ela reconhece o celular...tá tudo direitinho.
<thiagowfx> ah sim
<jxajro> mas na hora de parear o celular não pareia nem a pau. Entende?
<jxajro> ah sim... e o celular encherga o computador.
<jxajro> ok... instalei o Blueman
<thiagowfx> parece um problema sutil
<jxajro> vou testar
<thiagowfx> alguma coisinha de permissão
<jxajro> sim.. é estranho.
<jxajro> corre tudo quase que normal..mas quando o celular começa a mostrar uma barra ele para e deixe ver se tem aviso...
<thiagowfx> você quer transferir arquivos, não é?
<jxajro> falha na conexão
<jxajro> sim...exatamente
<jxajro> ele tá enxergando o pc de mesa aqui
<jxajro> como eu faço pelo blueman?
<jxajro> deixa.. já vi. :-)
<thiagowfx> eu n tenho bluetooth aqui pra testar
<jxajro> deixa.. obrigado..to testando aqui.
<jxajro> ele pede um pin de autenticao
<jxajro> ok... já vi...kkk
<jxajro> puts gente...que vergonha! :-(
<jxajro> kkkkk
<jxajro> diz pro rssolivei obrigado e desculpe a vergonha! :-(
<jxajro> funcionou com _suuuuuucesssuuuuu_!
<jxajro> :-( puts.. to morrendo de vergonha.
<jxajro> só nao sei agora pra onde foram.. mas eu procuro aqui.
<jxajro> Valeu gente...o blueman resolveu tudo..obrigado!!!
<Aninha> olá, como faz para o mouse do notebook voltar ao normal?
<rssolivei> Aninha, defina normal.
<Aninha> o touch nao esta funcionando, nao esta ativado
<Aninha> oi?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<claup> boa noite
<omelete> noite
<claup> tenho uma placa mae gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P - BOX mas nao consigo instalar o linux
<claup> tem que ter algum driver para instalar na placa gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P - BOX?
<omelete> claup,  tem uefi essa placa?
<claup> uefi?
<claup> Placa mãe para Socket AM3+, Supports AMD AM3+ FX Processors, Supports AMD AM3 Phenom II / AMD Athlon II Processors, Hyper Transport Bus up to 4800 MT/s, Chipset: North Bridge AMD 970 & South Bridge AMD SB950, Memory: 4x DDR3-2000(OC)/1866/1600/1333/1066 DIMM Slots, Dual Channel, Max Capacity of 32GB, Slots: 2x PCI-Express 2.0 x16 Slots (one runs at x4), 3x PCI-Express 2.0 x1 Slots, 2x PCI Slots SATA: 6x SATA3 Ports, Support RAID 0
<omelete> bios mais nova
<claup> omelete, aqui está a configuraçao
<claup> Placa mãe para Socket AM3+, Supports AMD AM3+ FX Processors, Supports AMD AM3 Phenom II / AMD Athlon II Processors, Hyper Transport Bus up to 4800 MT/s, Chipset: North Bridge AMD 970 & South Bridge AMD SB950, Memory: 4x DDR3-2000(OC)/1866/1600/1333/1066 DIMM Slots, Dual Channel, Max Capacity of 32GB, Slots: 2x PCI-Express 2.0 x16 Slots (one runs at x4), 3x PCI-Express 2.0 x1 Slots, 2x PCI Slots SATA: 6x SATA3 Ports, Support RAID 0
<omelete> GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS
<omelete> pesquisa como instalar o linux em pc com uefi
<astroo-> claup   ola
<omelete> geralmente tem q desativar o uefi/secure boot e colocar no modo legacy
<astroo-> e acho que a marca tem 1 bom forum
<claup> hum....
<claup> mas assim, queria colocar os 2 sistemas operacionais
<claup> windows 7 e o ubuntu mas tá dando erro pois nao reconhece o usb do mouse e do teclado
<astroo-> ja tentaste a versao beta 15 do ubuntu?
<claup> versao beta?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<claup> ok
<astroo-> ainda em alpha versao
<claup> essa versao servirá para esta maquina?
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> se houver a hipotese de exprimentar sem instalar e facil de provar
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-01
<gabmed> Boa noite, estou com um problema de configuracao de teclado. Meu teclado (notebook) é americano e escrevo em português, nao sei exatamente como configurar para escrever corretamente. Uso tambem as vezes um teclado externo ABNT2. Estou usando o ubuntu 10.04LTS
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gabmed> Obrigado, vou aguardar
<gabmed> desculpem, falei 10.04. Na verdade é o 14.04LTS
<omelete> tem q configurar nas opções de teclado
<CyL> gabmed: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<gabmed> Obrigado, o FamilyWolf me ajudou e está resolvido
<gabmed> Era só questão de escolher o formato do teclado certo
<FamilyWolf> Fico feliz que resolveu cara
<FamilyWolf> precisando só dar um salve que sempre estamos dispostos a ajudar :-)
<CyL> Lol, ajudou onde?
<FamilyWolf> Conversa privada aqui
<CyL> porque as pessoas retiram as dúvidas no privado?
<CyL> E não no canal, não deveria ser o contrário?
<FamilyWolf> É que muitas vezes o cara fica aqui esperando alguém ajudar e ninguém ajuda
<FamilyWolf> ai quando aparece alguém já vai logo pro privado pra tentar resolver a parada
<CyL> FamilyWolf: tudo bem, mas voce ajudou nao foi, porque nao fez no proprio canal?
<gabmed> Não sei, mas a conversa foi razoavelmente longa, não dá flood no canal?
<FamilyWolf> Bom o importante é que ajudei o cara isso é o mais importante
<ton710> se sabe o que é flood neh...srsrrs...faz tempo que não ouço essa palavra
<ton710> quero logar do meu celular, eu tenho o irc no wp, alguem me ajuda a logar pelo meu cel
<CyL> gabmed: não
<gabmed> hehe
<CyL> FamilyWolf: sim, é o mais importante, mas é uma tendência que vejo aqui e não entendo muito bem
<FamilyWolf> Tudo bem eu fico feliz em ajudar acho que é o mais importante...
<CyL> ton710: o que é wp?
<ton710> windows phone
<CyL> ton710: e o que está acontecendo?
<ton710> qual o nome do servidor para logar direto do irc
<FamilyWolf> IRC tem vários servidores...
<FamilyWolf> Esse aqui é o Freenode
<FamilyWolf> canal ubuntu-br
<ton710> freenode correto
<FamilyWolf> Sim...
<ton710> e o end aqui  é irc.freenode.net
<FamilyWolf> isso...
<FamilyWolf> e o canal é #ubuntu-br
<ton710> vou sair e ver se logo deu nome duplicado
<ton710> jah volto
<FamilyWolf> beleza
<gabmed> Alguém pode dar um breve comparativo entre o Ubuntu e o Mint?
<FamilyWolf> O sistema é basicamente o mesmo o que muda é a interface gráfica
<FamilyWolf> Mas o sistema base é o mesmo...
<FamilyWolf> Existe uma versão do Mint baseada no Debian além do Ubuntu
<ton711> nao consegui ainda estou no freenode porem acho que o canal ta diferente
<FamilyWolf> Pra entrar no canal você precisa colocar # na frente
<FamilyWolf> ou seja
<FamilyWolf> #ubuntu-br
<ton711> unknown command
<ton711> raiva
<FamilyWolf> brother você precisa digitar igual faz aqui /join #ubuntu-br
<FamilyWolf> dessa forma
<FamilyWolf> pra entrar no canal
<ton711> errei nisso acho
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<gabmed> Vc diz interface gráfica só?
<FamilyWolf> Sim é o que muda basicamente e existe uma versão do Linux Mint baseada no Debian
<FamilyWolf> E ai podem mudar versões de pacotes também
<gabmed> Entendi
<FamilyWolf> Do Linux Mint eu não tenho muito a relatar pois não usei essa distribuição ainda
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<gabmed> vou testar depois
<ton710> Consegui...... Vlw wolf...
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<FamilyWolf> Beleza....
<ton710> Aqui do celular é bem melhor....
<FamilyWolf> Eu não sei porque mas não sou muito fã de Mobile cara
<FamilyWolf> Tenho um MotoG aqui que deixo mais abandonado do que tudo
<FamilyWolf> hahahaha
<ton710> Eu to usando o wp.... Mais andeoid é bem melhor e o bom do cem que vc entra em qualquer lugar
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<ton710> Caraca so da brasil UFC
<ton710> Me diz uma coisa o Linux enchega hd em RAW?
<FamilyWolf> http://xathrya.web.id/blog/2013/11/18/mounting-partition-from-raw-disk-image-on-linux/
<ton710> Vlw denovo wolf.... Tu é admin aqui neh?
<FamilyWolf> Nada apenas colaborador :-)
<ton710> Tranquilo só to perguntando pra saber que quando entrar amanhã e precisar de ajuda mesmo...
<FamilyWolf> Opa sempre que precisar cara e eu puder ajudar pode perguntar
<FamilyWolf> A nossa comunidade é feita disso é isso que move o software livre
<FamilyWolf> A ajuda mútua e voluntária
<ton710> Pois é não virei colaborador ainda de preguiça mesmo... Vou usar mais o Linux pois desse lado a comunicação é mais amigável...kkk
<FamilyWolf> Sim é um prazer ajudar as pessoas cara eu gosto bastante. Vem pro time também precisamos de bons colaboradores :-)
<ton710> Só fico em duvida de uma coisa... Eu vou ter que manjar programação ou isso vem com o tempo.
<FamilyWolf> Não cara nada disso você precisa ajudar as pessoas com o conhecimento que você tem
<FamilyWolf> Pode ser nível básico ou avançado
<FamilyWolf> O importante é você ajudar alguém com alguma dúvida
<gabmed> Alguém já teve problemas com velocidade de transferência em usb (pendrive)?
<FamilyWolf> Com algum truque alguma dica que aprendeu
<ton710> Nada melhor que ver um programa em linha de comando. Mais eu sei que é para poucos esse privilégio
<ton710> Tenho conhcimenro em hardware
<FamilyWolf> Ótimo
<FamilyWolf> é uma das áreas onde mais tem dúvidas
<FamilyWolf> hardware
<ton710> Que marca é o pendrive?
<ton710> Esqueci dwnovo qual comando eu coloco para marcar a pessoa que quero mandar a mensagem
<gabmed> Normalmente não é em relação a um pendrive específico
<FamilyWolf> É assim... /msg "mensagem"
<gabmed> tenho vários, hd externo tb entra nessa questão
<ton711> o geito e usar uma porta mais rapida mesmo gamed
<gabmed> pois é
<gabmed> tentei já, na usb 3.0
<ton711> mesmo assim nao deu maior velocidade
<gabmed> vou fazer o teste todo novamente depois, comprar o mesmo arquivo e tempo entre o windows e linux
<ton711> geralmente os problemas gerados por falta de velocidade e conexão ruim é causado pelas portas frontais do gabinete, vc esta usando CPU ou notebook
<ton711> geralmente linux é mais rapido
<gabmed> notebook
<gabmed> tambem lembro que costumava ser mais rapido
<gabmed> pode ser algum parametro desligado aqui
<ton711> tudo pode influenciar para notebook, exemplo é se ele aquece muito
<ton711> mais nao jutifica a tranferencia de USB
<ton711> é raro esse problema de USB, qual a taxa de transferencia quando vc move o arquivo
<gabmed> Qual a média de transferencia de um pendrive?
<ton711> 2.0 se nao me engano 50~100 mb
<ton711> nao lembro direito
<CyL> gabmed: depende do pendrive
<CyL> gabmed: Está copiando para o pendrive ou do pendrive?
<gabmed> Do PC pro pendrive
<gabmed> fiz agora, um arquivo de 1,5GB
<gabmed> ele diz que inicia a mais de 30MB/s
<gabmed> e vai caindo rápido de velocidade
<CyL> gabmed: normal, significa que ele "bufferizou" a transferência
<gabmed> até chegar em uns 4MB/s
<CyL> gabmed: Para mim está dentro do esperado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FamilyWolf> Saindo por aqui galera. Vou fazer um café depois ir dormir. Bom fim de madrugada pra quem fica. Amanhã estamos na área novamente. :-)
<gabmed> T+!
<gabmed> Fazer um teste aqui, já volto!
<FamilyWolf> Valeu até mais...
<ton710> Foi maus o que se viu do problema de USB mesmo
<ton710> Ichi Jah foi
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém vivo ai
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como deixo o sistema de pedido de senha do ubuntu estilo o do windows vista, 7 e 8
<Cesar_Augusto> só pedindo uma confirmação de SIM e não
<Cesar_Augusto> ou sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto> só OK
<Cesar_Augusto> sabe sem precisar por a senha
<Cesar_Augusto> ?????????
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como deixo o sistema de pedido de senha do ubuntu estilo o do windows vista, 7 e 8
<Cesar_Augusto> só pedindo uma confirmação de SIM e não
<Cesar_Augusto> ou só precisando clicar no OK
<Cesar_Augusto> ?????
<novato> oi tudo bom pessoal..... sou novo no ubuntu
<novato> instalei o ubuntu 14.10 e parece q deu problema pelo uefi POIS TENHO WINDOWS 8.1 , NAO APARECE O GRUB
<novato> podem me ajudar?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> rss
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> boa
<Ernandes> otimo dia pra trabalho hj rs
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> não estou trabalhando , mas o tempo está agradável :)
<Ernandes> sai do pc entao
<Ernandes> vai andar de bike rs
<mirqui> ahahaha velho , é justamente o que está me faltando , a bike ;)
<Ernandes> compra uma meu
<Ernandes> eu gosto de andar nos find
<mirqui> legal , gosto tbm , mas por aqui por perto não dá de andar , é estrada , e bem movimentada
<mirqui> masssssssssss
<mirqui> tem a hergométrica :)
<Ernandes> estrada nao é desculpa
<Ernandes> eu to em sp
<Ernandes> sempre é perigoso, mas isso nao pode intimidar
<mirqui> ahaha , aqui onde moro , é mal afamada a região
<Ernandes> aff
<mirqui> é a alegria dos médico traumatologista
<Ernandes> rs
<mirqui> é sério , dá muito acidente
<Ernandes> nem falo mais rs
<mirqui> mas tem a velha bike ergométrica de guerra , dá para se exercitar um pouco ;)
<Ernandes> nao curto
<Ernandes> prefiro rodar pelas ruas
<Ernandes> da mais emoçao rs
<mirqui> bater perna na rua é bom , mas se não tem tú , vai tú mesmo , fazer o que
<Ernandes> kkk ok
<mirqui> e tú ai , que faz na frente do pc?
<Ernandes> cpd
<Ernandes> parou o ar condicionado
<mirqui> baaa , é ruim
<Ernandes> em pleno domingo é pessimo
<mirqui> deve ser um bafo enorme
<Ernandes> mas ja to com tecnico aqui, daqui a pouco acerta
<mirqui> são muitos pcs ligados?
<Ernandes> hj pessoal ta fora
<Ernandes> mas tem usn 25 servidores, mais equipamentos
<mirqui> baaa , cuida da temperatura , as vezes ela fica critica e estraga o pc
<abd0n> Bom dia pessoal!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<abd0n> tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve ;)
<abd0n> sou novo no universo linux! achei legal reviver o irc
<mirqui> sim , muito bom o messenger
<mirqui> que me desculpe o falecido msn :)
<mirqui> mas é tão bom quanto
<abd0n> verdade
<abd0n> acho legal o irc pelo fato de não me prender a apenas quem conheça
<mirqui> tbm sou novo , conheço linux a 1 ano e meio
<abd0n> poder conhecer pessoas novas e adquirir conhecimento, acho que foi até bom se tornado uma reliquia da informatica!
<mirqui> mas irc conheço a mais tempo
<abd0n> conhecer eu conheço a muito tempo ams faz pouco tempo dias para ser exato que tomei coragem e formatei mesmo o pc
<mirqui> sim , quem é rei , não perde a magestade :)
<abd0n> conheço o irc desde meu primeiro pc com windowns 98
<mirqui> foi mais ou menos por ai tbm que conheço
<mirqui> vcs estão a fim de fazer um sistema operacional :)?
<mirqui> tbm entendo nada disso , mas tem um faça vc mesmo da suse
<abd0n> cara não sou bom em programação! eu estudei um pouco na faculdade mas na boa programação não é para mim!
<abd0n> a sim
<mirqui> tipo miojo
<abd0n> eu vi sobre
<abd0n> pensei em fazer e roda em maquina virtual mas to aprendendo mais para poder fazer um legalzinho
<mirqui> sim , é só marcar o que vc quer que tenha no sistema
<Ernandes> da muito trabalho isso rs
<abd0n> achei interessante a proposta do suse pois ai poss fazer sistema mais voltado ao que quero mesmo!
<mirqui> sim , estão chamando mais jente a programar
<mirqui> de gente que que não sabe nada
<abd0n> to estudando um pouco de programação em C mas confesso que talento nisso não tenho
<abd0n> kkk
<mirqui> a pessoal que sabe ,
<mirqui> entendo nada tbm , mas para distrair até que é bom
<mirqui> tenho burcite
<mirqui> então teclar muito é ruim
<abd0n> o maximo que aprendi um pouco foi em pascal
<abd0n> o dificil nem é a linguagem mas o pensamento logico
<mirqui> eu aprendi tbm , num curso furreca
<abd0n> ou seja td que um programador precisa
<mirqui> pascal , c, clipper , acces
<mirqui> não me acertava com o excel
<mirqui> então programava as funções em pascal
<mirqui> é bem mais fácil
<abd0n> a linguagem pascal é facil memso usava na facul o pacaszim
<abd0n> mas ai no segundo semestre foram para java ai não entendi nada
<mirqui> não , meu curso durou 6 meses englobando estas linguas
<abd0n> vc trabalha na area de TI?
<mirqui> mas deu para aprender algo
<mirqui> não , sou só curioso
<abd0n> eu me formei em rede de computadores atualmente trabalho como analista de suporte em service desk
<abd0n> foi ai que tive vontade e coragem de migrar para linux
<mirqui> tenho uma amiga que trabalha com ti tbm
<mirqui> tbm migrei para o linux de curiosidade
<mirqui> e com o bolso meio furado de mandar o pc para o conserto
<mirqui> não tinha um windows do caribe
<mirqui> então de 6 em 6 meses era conserto direto
<abd0n> o meu windows era o 8 original pensei a quer saber mesmo assim vou formatar
<abd0n> mas confesso que na época de colegio tinha preconceito contra o linux
<abd0n> mas pela minha falta de conhecimento
<mirqui> sim tudo é feito para windows
<abd0n> pq na época tinha um sistema linux educacional no laboratorio do coelgio
<mirqui> mas agora estou usando linux direto
<mirqui> comecei quebrando cabeça
<abd0n> e eu achava que o fato de não conseguir entrar em sites que eu queria era por causa do linux e não por conta do firewall configurado
<abd0n> eu não quebrei tanto pq já tem muita informação na net
<mirqui> primeiro com o 10 qualquer coisa
<mirqui> depois com suse
<mirqui> kubuntu
<mirqui> lubuntu , zorin
<mirqui> puppy
<mirqui> mint
<mirqui> gostei mais do ubuntu
<abd0n> Vim logo para o ubuntu devido conhecer, pretendo aprender outros tbm
<mirqui> firewall só se vc configurar ele
<abd0n> isso o laboratorio estava confiurado para varios sites não conseguir entrar
<abd0n> mesmoq ue fosse windows não conseguiria ou seja era ignorancia minha
<mirqui> mas qual site , eu consigo entrar em todos . mas não procuro os restritos
<abd0n> na epoca era sites de jogos essas coisas, e como era um laboratorio só para estudo não podia
<abd0n> e não tinha conhecimento nem um de burlar essas coisas
<mirqui> ahaha estes sites de jogos , porno e afins , tem tretas
<abd0n> kkkkkk
<mirqui> vc entra e fica com o pc infectado
<abd0n> ai para vc ve tinha peconceito contra o pinguim por desconhecimento meu
<mirqui> então é bom nem chegar perto
<mirqui> ahaha vc é hacker?
<abd0n> não
<mirqui> veio com uns papo de seca lourenso , firewall e sites restritos , pensei :)
<abd0n> vc viu a materia sobre a menina de 12 anos hacker
<abd0n> na verdade ela não é hacker, uma empresa de segurança da informação quis mostrar que qulaquer pessoa com um pouco de pesquisa consegue invadir e pegar dados de redes publicas!
<abd0n> a empresa quis mostrar que estamos bem mais desprotegidos do que pensamos
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<mirqui> mas ela procurou uma rede pública
<mirqui> privada não sei se teria tanta facilidade
<abd0n> a garota foi vendo tutoriais fornecidos na net e conseguiu varias coisas em uma rede publica desses de restaurante
<abd0n> falo publica essas que usamos em bares e tals
<abd0n> vc tc de onde?
<mirqui> sim , tutoriais , ai ela pegou um wizar tipo mandic
<mirqui> e ai estava logada a qualque r wifi que quizesse
<mirqui> más era público , privado é outra coisa
<abd0n> na verdade ela se logou no wifi como cliente qualquer o perigo foi o fato dela ter conseguido até senha de banco de pessoas que estavam utilizando a mesma rede
<abd0n> ou seja foi um alerta a todos nós que utilizamos essas redes
<mirqui> sim , pq os smarts estavam com o wifi em aberto
<abd0n> achei interessante a materia
<mirqui> sim , muito legal , e muito perigoso
<mirqui> mas não é só local público
<mirqui> o tec. pronto para sair do trabalho
<mirqui> ou com fome
<mirqui> digita o que no wifi?
<mirqui> admn :)
<mirqui> e ai está feita a porcaria
<mirqui> senhas fracas são a questão
<abd0n> vdd
<mirqui> a comida está fazendo efeito , estou começando a sentir sono ahaha
<mirqui> dormi até tarde hoje , 8 :00 :)
<abd0n> eu acordei 7 da manhã voltei a dormi e acordei 12:00 horas kkk
<mirqui> ahaha dá ressaca cara
<mirqui> eu já dormi bem mais que agora
<mirqui> agora mais que 8 horas de sono dá ressaca
<mirqui> vou tirar um coxilo , abraços a todos ai , :)
<abd0n> flws
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> .
<Ernandes> .
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<AldoRaine> fala mirqui
<AldoRaine> bele?
<mirqui> opa , tudo bem :)?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :) , e por ai?
<AldoRaine> bacana, trabalhando na elaboração de um projeto baseado no Owncloud
<mirqui> cloud é nuvem , o que é ownc?
<AldoRaine> www.owncloud.org
<AldoRaine> own em tradução livre significa "própria"
<mirqui> haaa , cloud privada
<mirqui> vc tem servidores próprios?
<AldoRaine> nesse projeto o cliente já possui, mas não possui storage
<AldoRaine> estou sugerindo 2 modelos no projeto
<mirqui> legal :)
<mirqui> minha cloud é com pendrives , 5 pen drives
<mirqui> quando formato ponho tudo de volta no pc , isto é , o que interessa
<AldoRaine> e HD externo, tá "pôdi" ?
<mirqui> ahah não sei , a cloud é sua ,
<AldoRaine> kkkk
<mirqui> eu não tenho hd externo , uso pendrives
<AldoRaine> perguntei se vc não pode substituir esse monte de pendrive por um disco externo
<mirqui> haaaa não , é assim
<mirqui> uso o pc mais para acessar a internet ,
<mirqui> não sou programador
<mirqui> então uso o onedrive , meocloud
<mirqui> e o resto uso pendrive
<mirqui> agora migrei para o linux
<mirqui> a maioria do que tenho é para windows
<AldoRaine> onedrive = MS, eca
<mirqui> e dai , é uma empresa grande
<mirqui> é mais fácil meu pc dar pau por velhice que a microsoft falir ahaha
<CyL> mirqui: não me leve a mal, mas muito mais fácil
<mirqui> fácil o que?
<Ernandes> aff
<mirqui> :) que foi?
<CyL> mirqui: seu pc dar pau do que a ms falir
<mirqui> bom , vou pela cronologia
<mirqui> a ms é bem mais antiga do que meu primeiro pc
<mirqui> então tem knowhall para durar bastante tempo no mercado
<mirqui> o que não tem nada a ver com usar linux
<AldoRaine> "	O que a Microsoft faz com o meu Conteúdo? Quando você transmitir ou enviar Conteúdo para os Serviços, está cedendo o direito da Microsoft usar o Conteúdo em todo o mundo, se necessário"
<mirqui> que é um sistema melhor que o windows
<mirqui> e de graça
<AldoRaine> era disso que eu tava falando
<Ernandes> vixx
<mirqui> mas eu não sou proprietário de software
<Ernandes> eu uso o Copy
<mirqui> sou usuário
<mirqui> então não tenho nada a me queixar
<mirqui> vc conhece o meocloud?
<AldoRaine> supondo que de repente vc tenha uma obra pela qual vc queira preservar uma cópia na "nuvem" e aí de repente um certo dia aparece por aí como outro "dono"
<AldoRaine> culpa sua por ter dado essa permissão a MS, saca ?
<mirqui> não é bem assim , veja bem
<AldoRaine> não, não, realmente.. é pior
<mirqui> no termo da microsoft ela :
<mirqui> ou eu tbm , tanto faz
<mirqui> não posso copiar software proprietário
<mirqui> isso é óbvio
<AldoRaine> ainda mais que a qualquer momento podem mudar os termos sem aviso prévio, cancelar o serviço e etc
<AldoRaine> eu não falei software, eu quero dizer qualquer conteúdo
<AldoRaine> um livro, uma música
<AldoRaine> um artigo científico
<mirqui> haaa e vc acha que se eu fizesse algo que merecesse ser salvo com copyrigth eu guardaria na nuvem :)
<AldoRaine> bem, a isca é essa
<mirqui> só sob termos de copyrigth
<AldoRaine> "serviço grátis para guardar de tudo"
<mirqui> supondo que
<mirqui> meu computador fosse invadido
<mirqui> é invasão existem osa logs
<mirqui> se usar o tor , babau , numca vou saber quem foi
<mirqui> assim é com a ms
<mirqui> quando ponho algo lá
<mirqui> existe o log de entrada e de saida
<Cesar_Augusto> pessoal
<mirqui> claro que eles vão ver tudo que ponho lá
<mirqui> mas não vou botar nada que possa a me arepender depois
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe como posso deixar o ubuntu sem pedir a senha para acesso administrativo, MAS pedindo tipo um confirmar ou coisa do tipo, sabe, via tela, sem ter que ficar digitando a senha, acho chato demais tá loco ?????????????????????????
<AldoRaine> vou parar por aque pq o offtopic tá alto
<AldoRaine> aqui*
<mirqui> por padrão o ubuntu pede uma senha
<mirqui> ai vc quem sabe aldo
<AldoRaine> eu não, são as regras do #
<mirqui> põe uma senha de fácil decoreba
<Cesar_Augusto> mirqui: não é questão de decorar
<Cesar_Augusto> é por ser CHATO
<Cesar_Augusto> eu sei que posso tirar a senha
<Cesar_Augusto> kkk
<AldoRaine> sem senha só sei com certificação digital
<Cesar_Augusto> não quero deixar a deus dará a coisa
<Cesar_Augusto> quero no máximo um confirmar acesso de admin
<mirqui> ahaha então é com vc
<Cesar_Augusto> isto FALTA na minha opinião ainda
<Cesar_Augusto> conhece algo mirqui :D diz que sim, kkkk ;
<Cesar_Augusto> :D
<Cesar_Augusto> estou dando uma buscada desde ontem
<mirqui> bom pessoal , a barriga urge , vou tomar um café :)
<Cesar_Augusto> pois estou usando linux de novo, no meu outro pc
<Cesar_Augusto> pois me animei com os videos do diolinux :)
<mirqui> o hggdh e o rudolf são avançados
<mirqui> se vc quizer fazer uma pergunta mais cabeluda , eles estão ai :)
<mirqui> fui :)
<Cesar_Augusto> obrigado mirqui :)
<poli_> hey
<mlk> oi
<Ernandes> i like move move
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<abd0n> ola
<astroo-> ola
<abd0n> tranquilidade?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<abd0n> td bem!
<Ismael> Ola
<Guest82283> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<Guest82283> Estou com um problema ao instalar o ubuntu , quando eu insiro o cd e inicio a instalação  aparece "Monitor fora de Frequencia" e o monitor desliga em seguida
<Guest82283> alguem sabe como resolvo?
<astroo-> monitor antigo mas deve haver 1 truque
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest82283> realmente le e antigo é CRT
<astroo-> so podia
<abd0n> encontrei aqui no forum uma possivel solução
<abd0n> Publicaram no forum do ubuntu: É melhor instalar, atualizar e reiniciar o ubuntu. Instale o drive proprietário da nvídia e desligue o computador, Coloque a nova placa de vídeo no computador e ligue. Não deverá ter problemas
<astroo-> ok
<abd0n> no caso do colega do forum era placa nvidia
<ZUis> eu ja tentei outras distros de linux tbm instalar, porem quase todas apresentam o mesmo problema com exceção do debian
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-01
<subzero> www.loucurademocratica.com loucura é não ouvir!
<hggdh> subzero: cansado do canal?
<subzero> hggdh, pq?
<hggdh> sem propaganda aqui
<PauloHenriqueNev> oi
<PauloHenriqueNev> boa noite
<PauloHenriqueNev> eu recebo esse negocio direto no privado
<hggdh> de quem?
<subzero> oO
<PauloHenriqueNev> uma tal de alana
<hggdh> alana-rs. Já foi banida. Sugiro adicionar o nick ao teu /ignore
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<H3ruS> alguem esta usando o unity 8 ?
<H3ruS> acredito que esta muito dificil usar ainda
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<asfelix> Boa tarde
<asfelix> alguem por favor pode fazer um teste para mim?
<asfelix> fazer um:nmap 187.49.85.6 e me mandar os resultados?
<manokara> asfelix: http://hastebin.com/pahubatifi.vhdl
<asfelix> manokara, valeu
<manokara> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-02
<Kimero> não pensei ver tantas pessoas usando ainda o irc
<Kimero> muito bom
<astroo-> mais para os nicks so
<astroo-> ola
<Kimero> vejo mesmo que muito não estão verdadeiramente online
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<F0K3R> bom dia ;)
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> pronto agora tenho ubuntu 15.10 e kubuntu 15.10 :)
<aedigital> boa noite
<shallwe> vixi acho que estou com delay recebendo o boa noite de ontem
<shallwe> mega lag
<aedigital> hahahaha
<aedigital> nao eh voce nao, eh eu que toh ruim mesmo
<shallwe> :)
<F0K3R> alguém ja tem a 15.10? ta boa ?
<shallwe> F0K3R: acho que todo mundo tem
<shallwe> eu to usando normal
<Daekdroom> Agora não faz sentido usar qualquer versão que não seja 14.04 ou 15.10
<shallwe> F0K3R: tinha um problema no drive proprietario das placas de video, não sei se continua
<shallwe> mas era bug do kernel nem é culpa do ubuntu
<F0K3R> shallwe, não sou todo mundo kk
<Daekdroom> shallwe, bug do Kernel não é culpa do Ubuntu?
<shallwe> F0K3R: :)
<Daekdroom> Se fosse bug no driver proprietário é que não seria rs
<shallwe> Daekdroom: kkkk vc entendeu
<shallwe> o ubuntu tem culpa por colocar um kernel tao novo no 15.10
<F0K3R> usava linux a muito tempo, não uso mais. Estou vendo se vale a pena ter dual boot no notebook
<shallwe> F0K3R: depende do uso, linux é bom em algumas coisas e windows em várias outras
<F0K3R> é pra desenvolver, estudar
<shallwe> Daekdroom: mas como o ubuntu 15.10 é "um semi teste" ta blz
<shallwe> F0K3R: se é pra desenvolver e estudar ubuntu claro, programação linux é melhor que windows
<F0K3R> hmmm
<shallwe> na realidade o sistema em sí não importa, importa os aplicativos que vc usa, ai sim você ira se adaptar ao sistema que rodam estes apps simples assim
<Daekdroom> shallwe, ah, se a questão é que o kernel do 15.10 era muito novo e os drivers não tinham suporte, aí o problema é de como a AMD e a Nvidia desenvolvem os drivers mesmo.
<shallwe> pois um sistema sem app não é nada
<shallwe> Daekdroom: sim tb concordo, mas lembro que logo que lançaram até meu virtualbox parou de funcionar, aí algumas semanas depois veio o update do kernel e voltou a funcionar
<shallwe> Daekdroom: mas é tranquilo, pois quando sair o 16.04 LTS ai sim esse kernel estara liso :)
<shallwe> agora o que mais me deixa frustrado é ouvir as pessoas falarem que linux é bom pq não tem que pagar kkkk, parece que é a única coisa boa
<lkz_> Lkz
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<hggdh> mirqui: boas
<mirqui> oi hggdh , tudo bem ?
<hggdh> mirqui: não posso reclamar :-)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<barna> boas
<hggdh> nada de novo no front ocidental
<mirqui> ahaha normal
<hggdh> ou snafu...
<mirqui> opaa , não entendi
<hggdh> mirqui: popularisado pelo exercito dos EUA
<mirqui> ahaha sou brasileiro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<F0K3R> dale
<hggdh> ?
<Ernandes> kk
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-03
<gorodo> boa noite minha gente.
<lkz_> boa
<astroo-> ola
<gorodo> por favor, gostaria de saber se tem uma possibilidade de eu controlar a taxa de repetição de teclas de um joystick, assim como no teclado
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gorodo> perfeito, astroo, fico no aguardo :)
<GesrobDR> Boa noite
<GesrobDR> Alguém da lista de discussão Ubuntu-l10n-ptbr?
<astroo-> ola
<GesrobDR> astroo-, vc faz parte da lista de discussão? Estou esperando a aprovação no grupo do launchpad desde outubro. Será que poderia ver isso?
<astroo-> eu nao sei quase nada de linux so dou 1 força alem do meu super projeto gratis que o inclui
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<GesrobDR> Ah ok
<astroo-> sou tipo o "mordomo" do canal
<GesrobDR> Obrigados James astroo-
<astroo-> de nada
<hggdh> GesrobDR: sugiro um email para o conselho LoCo do Ubuntu sobre a falta de ação no teu pedido
<hggdh> GesrobDR: loco-council <loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com>
<GesrobDR> Esse e-mail é tipo do conselhão, não é do conselho brasileiro, é isso?
<hggdh> este é o conselho global dos times locais, não é o conselho do Brasil
<GesrobDR> hggdh, ok obrigado pela informação.
<hggdh> GesrobDR: bem vindo
<sfdebug> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<sfdebug> astroo-: e ai amigo, como vai, quanto tempo, td bem?
<sfdebug> Estou com um problema, tenho ubuntu 14.04 instalado mas o icone da rede wifi desapareceu e não consigo fazer ele voltar e fazer a conexao com a internet voltar a funcionar, já tentei Fn + F6 mas nada...
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<sfdebug> td joia graças a Deus... tirando esse problema com meu wifi no ubuntu... rs.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<sfdebug> blz...
<GesrobDR> usar nm-applet
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<F0K3R> bom dia
<shallwe> kkkkk coitados: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/could-linux-mint-replace-ubuntu-1.html
<shallwe> e como sempre o autor coloca a culpa no Unity :)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> blza shallwe , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> fala ae :)
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> mirqui, e ae?
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<aedigital> eh vero
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<aedigital> go entao
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<aedigital> daqui a pouco tenho que ir no mecanico
<aedigital> ae vou precisar de sorte mesmo
<aedigital> carro eh bom, mas gasta mais que uma familia
<mirqui> pq , muito caro o conserto?
<aedigital> vou ter que trocar os amortecedores dianteiros
<mirqui> xii, é caro
<aedigital> vai me sair no minimo uns 800 reais
<aedigital> mirqui, yeap
<mirqui> sim , é bem caro
<shallwe> sempre tudo bem :)
<aedigital> toh pesquisando aqui, vou ver mais tarde com o mecanico se vai ser o caso de  trocar o kit completo
<aedigital> ou nao
<mirqui> o carro da mãe tbm tem que ir a revisão
<shallwe> por isso que não tenho carro
<aedigital> mas eh bom meo
<shallwe> na minha cidade ando a pé, de bike ou de lotação
<mirqui> huée , usa bicicleta
<aedigital> quando voce precisa agilizar algo com uma certa velocidade
<aedigital> carro eh a boa
<shallwe> carro deixa a gente preguiçoso, mas é útil as vezes dependendo do trabalho claro
<aedigital> shallwe, yeap
<shallwe> sim, como eu não dependo pra trabalhar então pra mim ta bom kkk
<aedigital> problema de bike e moto aqui em sp
<shallwe> vc mora onde?
<aedigital> ehh o perigo
<shallwe> a ta explicado
<aedigital> por mais cuidado que voce tenha, sempre aparece um doido pra te jogar no acostamento ou pior
<shallwe> ai sem carro o cara não é ninguem kkkk
<aedigital> shallwe, eh vero
<aedigital> aeh pra catar mulher
<shallwe> eu moro em porto alegre - rs aqui é tranquilo
<aedigital> tem que ter um  carro
<aedigital> nao que nao va pegar sem carro, mas tendo um carro agiliza bem mais
<shallwe> ainda bem, que não precisa mais frequentar esquinas de pagodes e samba pra catar mulher, graças a deus kkkk
<aedigital> hahahahaha
<mirqui> ahaha eu tenho carro e terras
<aedigital> ae sim
<shallwe> mas já to com uma patroa e to calmo, então ta tranquilo
<mirqui> carrinho de mãe e terra embaixo das unhas ahaha
<aedigital> :)
<aedigital> mirqui, hahahahahaha
<aedigital> esta eh nova
<aedigital> shallwe,  entendi
<aedigital> xo ir no banheiro
<aedigital> :~
<mirqui> bom mix :)
<mirqui> de sólidos , liquidos e gasosos
<shallwe> bom vamos ver, essa semana esta sendo kubuntu 15.10, está bem legal, algumas coisas funcionam mais rápidas, até que esse plasma 5 ta bom
<mirqui> não me acertei com a interface gráfica plasma
<aedigital> to com lubuntu aqui e xubuntu em casa
<mirqui> sempre da bug
<aedigital> e provavelmente ficarei anos com eles sem mexer em nada
<mirqui> lubuntu já usei
<aedigital> aqui  em vez do lxde
<aedigital> acabei mudando para o blackbox
<mirqui> linux de hacker cara ?
<aedigital> hahaaha
<aedigital> nem, linux quando muito
<aedigital> de usuario avancado
<aedigital> e olhe la
<aedigital> :P
<shallwe> eu achei o plasma 5 bem bom, e bem leve
<shallwe> agora que estou com a placa onboard de vídeo ai conta claro
<aedigital> yeap
<shallwe> antes eu tinha uma hd 7850 ai tranquilo, mas agora com uam onboard
<aedigital> experimentei a uns meses atras o kubuntu, mas nao ficou bom
<aedigital> muito pessado para o hardware que eu tenho
<mirqui> tentei usar o plasma no suse
<mirqui> ele faz uma atualização enorme
<mirqui> e na hora de usar não entra a interface
<shallwe> aedigital: eu ja acho ele mais leve que o ubuntu
<aedigital> shallwe, certo
<shallwe> claro se seu hardware for muuito antigo ai nao né
<aedigital> entao, eh um  dual core com 2 gb de ram
<aedigital> otimizei  o que foi possivel
<aedigital> mas mesmo assim ainda ficou pesado
<aedigital> agora com o xubuntu, esta suave
<aedigital> xfce eh bem mais leve
<shallwe> aedigital: verdade uso o xubuntu no meu notebook
<shallwe> alias netbook , dual core de 1ghz
<shallwe> roda super bem
<aedigital> soh nao uso blackbox  la, porque o blackbox nao  se entende bem com os 2 monitores que uso
<aedigital> shallwe, anram
<Elfon> Pessoal, o owncloud dá pra configurar por um usuário comum ou precisa de conhecimento avançado?
<shallwe> Elfon: legal nem conhecia isso kkk mais um :)
<shallwe> eu uso dropbox
<Elfon> shallwe: eu uso o copy...fino fino....mas vai ser descontinuado em 1/5/2016...então tô pensando em ter minha própria nuvem com owncloud
<jaqent> Elfon: depende da sua definição de 'usuário comum' e 'dá pra configurar'. Se o 'usuário comum' consegue seguir instruções da pra colocar pra rodar ele tranquilo.
<jaqent> Agora quão bom o resultado final vai ficar a longo prazo ai a coisa já muda de figura um pouco.
<shallwe> Elfon: pois é estava lendo sobre esse parece legal
<mirqui> elfon tem o meocloud , conhece ?
<Elfon> jaqent: qual o principal problema à longo prazo?
<jaqent> Elfon: não é necessariamente um problema. É só que a pessoa vai ter que colocar um pouco de esforço pra manter as coisas rodando direito, pq no fim das contas ela tem que manter um servidor web rodando.
<jaqent> Se a pessoa não tiver preguiça, e não se importar em apreender o que precisa é até que bem tranquilo.
<Elfon> ixi
<Elfon> o problema é deixar de trabalhar em outras coisas pra começar algo do zero
<Elfon> bom...então melhor procurar um serviço na nuvem mesmo
<jaqent> Elfon: Se vc gostou do OwnCloud tem empresas que fazem a parte de gerênciar/hospedar pra vc → https://owncloud.org/providers/
<Elfon> legal...vou verificar
<jaqent> Elfon: e tb tem empresas de hospedagem/vps que tem imagem pronta do owncloud, vc só escolhe a imagem e ele já cria tudo. A Digital Ocean ( https://www.digitalocean.com/features/one-click-apps/ ) e a Scaleway ( https://www.scaleway.com/imagehub/ ) são duas que me vem a mente agora, mas tem outras que oferecem a mesma coisa.
<Elfon> ok...vlw
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<PauloHNeves> pessoal sei que aqui é um lugar de falar do ubuntu,mas alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida sobre o root no android
<aedigital> diga
<aedigital> nao ta rolando nenhuma conversa agora mesmo
<PauloHNeves> eu tive que fazer root no android,ai queria saber como removo a play store,e coloco novamente,pois ela não abre mais,ja resertei o aparelho,mas mesmo assim não abre
<aedigital> olha
<aedigital> quando tive problema parecido o que fiz
<aedigital> foi reinstalar uma  rom original
<PauloHNeves> fica aparecendo que o serviço foi fechado inesperadamente
<aedigital> eh que  algum servico agregado
<aedigital> nao esta ativo por isto da pau no play store
<aedigital> por exemplo
<aedigital> o servico google play
<aedigital> quando rooteamos o aparelho, eh normal desinstalar e/ou
<aedigital> congelar/parar alguns servicos
<PauloHNeves> mas isso foi antes de rotear
<aedigital> soh que estes servicos podem ter dependencias em outros
<aedigital> ta
<PauloHNeves> so fiz root pra remover esse play store
<aedigital> a melhor solucao seja la como for, eh reinstalar a rom
<PauloHNeves> eu vou ter que instalar via odin
<aedigital> isto
<PauloHNeves> acho que é isso
<aedigital> eh isto
<aedigital> tem todo um esquema
<PauloHNeves> valew,depois vou ver um video no youtube pra ver certo
<aedigital> tem um detalhe no odin que eh importante
<aedigital> o momento que voce liga o cabo usb
<aedigital> tem o momento certo pra voce conectar o cabo usb senao me falha a memoria
<aedigital> se reiniciar o aparelho com o cabo usb ja conectado nao funfa
<aedigital> acho que eh isto
<aedigital> PauloHNeves,  isto
<aedigital> que aparelho eh o seu?
<aedigital> samsung?
<PauloHNeves> sim
<aedigital> senao tiver a rom original, faz o cadastro no site da samsung
<aedigital> samsungmobile  senao me engano
<aedigital> e la tera como conseguir a rom certa para o seu aparelho
<PauloHNeves> eu ja fiz uma vez foi no galaxy s3,esse aqui é o gt-s6102b da minha mae
<PauloHNeves> eu achei a rom em um site la
<PauloHNeves> mas faz tempo que não faço isso
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> menos mal que ja  tem uma base entao
<aedigital> a uns 2 anos atras  aprendi a fazer isto na unha
<aedigital> fiz em um monte de aparelhos aqui no trabalho
<aedigital> depois tb
<aedigital> nao mexi mais
<aedigital> eu tirei um monte de servicos
<aedigital> congelei outros
<aedigital> tem umas planilhas na web que explicam como funciona cada  servico
<aedigital> e  se pode ser desinstalado, congelado
<PauloHNeves> o lubuntu consome menos bateria que o ubuntu
<aedigital> ah sim
<aedigital> pelo menos o lubuntu tem o objetivo de ser bem mais leve que o ubuntu
<aedigital> isto deve ajudar no consumo
<PauloHNeves> eu n sei por que sempre da uma vontade de colocar ele,usava ele no notebook antigo meu,ai peguei um novo e coloquei ubuntu,mas sei la,ele é bem pesadinho
<aedigital> pra mim velocidade eh fundamental, nao tenho paciencia pra sistemas lerdos
<aedigital> entao toh usando lubuntu aqui no trabalho
<aedigital> e em casa to usando xubuntu
<PauloHNeves> tbm ele devora a bateria toda
<aedigital> ae fode
<PauloHNeves> acho que é o unity
<aedigital> eu pessoalmente nao gosto de notebook, invariavelmente
<aedigital> com o tempo a bateria deles zoa
<aedigital> e eu gosto de usar bastante tempo o mesmo computador e com o mesmo SO
<PauloHNeves> é mesmo,eu tento usar ela o mais consciente possivel
<aedigital> a bateria do notebook zoou ae acaba ficando meio imprestavel, afinal a principal utilidade  dele eh a mobilidade
<PauloHNeves> notebook tbm esquenta que é uma beleza
<PauloHNeves> ja computador não tem esse problema
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> eu tb sou meio ceguinho
<aedigital> entao pra mim eh monitor de 19 pra cima
<aedigital> hehehe
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkk
<PauloHNeves> eu que nunca me decido qual a distribuição é melhor,sempre troco
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> em casa tenho 2 micros, um tem slackware instalado
<aedigital> ja tem uns 4 a 5 anos
<aedigital> o outro tinha windows, com uma instalacao de uns 8 anos
<PauloHNeves> windows instalado 8 anos sem formatar
<PauloHNeves> acho dificil
<aedigital> xpzao
<PauloHNeves> aquilo é quereiro
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkk
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> recentemente tive que tirar, ae coloquei  win seven
<aedigital> aproveitei, particionei a hd e instalei algumas  versoes atuais de linux
<aedigital> nisto a que mais gostei foi o xubuntu
<aedigital> e estou usando ele direto
<PauloHNeves> ela é boa,da pra personalizar de maneira facil,e é leve
<PauloHNeves> eu gosto do mint,mas depois que a carnical e mozilla falaram que ele é inseguro,fiquei com medo de usar
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> eu pessoamente desconfio de tudo
<aedigital> mas
<aedigital> tenho que usar algo neh
<aedigital> entao, soh tomo o cuidado exagerado com os dados da  minha conta bancaria
<aedigital> de resto
<aedigital> nao preciso cair no exagero
<PauloHNeves> é mesmo
<PauloHNeves> o que eu fico meio bobo é o lubuntu usar apenas 200 MB de ram,o google chrome costuma usar o dobro
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<jaqent> /wc
<sfdebug> Olá, ontem eu vim aqui perguntar sobre como hablitar minha rede wifi que tinha deixado de funcionar, eu descobri o motivo e a solução no google, o problema foi uma atualização nas libs libnl*, a solução encontra-se aqui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SkNix> opa, bblz pessoal
<barna> salve
<SkNix> galera alguém sabe de um shell que use linguagem de script mais estilo c.. ou linguagem mais moderna?
<SkNix> mas que tenha todos os recursos do bash pelo menos
<jaqent> SkNix: csh atende o estilo C, mas não sei se vai ser comparável com bash
<SkNix> é meio obsoleto.. acho que trás mais problemas duq resolve.
<SkNix> não gosto da sintaxe like bash... até csh é nesse estilo...
<SkNix> acho que a linguagem mais forte que funciona bem para shell deve ser tcl.. eu vou ver direito como é a sintaxe dessa linguagem
<jaqent> SkNix: se a questão é só a linguagem tu pode instalar o tcc e fazer seus scripts em C :P
<SkNix> mas a integração com  o so.. com o shell.
<SkNix> se perde.
<SkNix> linguagem por linguagem eu uso ja algumas.. mas as vezes preciso fazer scripts de shell mesmo.
<jaqent> SkNix: acho que vai ser meio difícil tu achar algo que fuja 100% da syntaxe shell. Pelo menos algo padrão
<jaqent> Já que a especificação POSIX meio que contamina as shells e deixa todas mais ou menos com a mesma cara
<SkNix> eh. parece que eh
<SkNix> acho que é melhor eu usar bastante um bash ou um ksh até me habituar..
<jaqent> ou pular no trem do python igual geral anda fazendo. Taca um import os no começo e segue a vida XD
<SkNix> eu costumo usar python.
<SkNix> tem que ser..
<SkNix> aqui tem um maneiro jaqent .. vou ver esse, se alguém ja usa e me diz se presta.. mas pareceu maneiro
<SkNix> http://xonsh.org/index.html
<jaqent> SkNix: de fato parece massa mesmo
<SkNix> esse aqui tbm ta bom. acho que mais maduro como shell.. o fish
<SkNix> https://fishshell.com/docs/current/tutorial.html#tut_conditionals
<jaqent> Tentei usar o fish um tempo, não consegui me acostumar. Mas a maior parte do pessoal que conheço que migrou pra ela esta super feliz com ela
<SkNix> mas foi por qual motivo? a sintaxe?
<jaqent> SkNix: frescura minha em resumo. Estou acostumado com mksh é meio difícil pra mim trocar algumas coisas, tipo a shell
<SkNix> entendi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-05
<nuno_nunes> ola alguem precisa de suporte :p
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia manolos
<shallwe> cinnamon é gnome 2 certo?
<liberie> não
<liberie> mas parece kk
<shallwe> é o que então?
<shallwe> pq só existe kde, gnome e outras 2 coisas que não lembro o nome kkk
<liberie> um fork do gnomeshell
<shallwe> a ta gnome 3
<liberie> ??? shallwe o que não falta e desktop manager
<liberie> so existe gnome e kde foi boa logo pela manha kkk
<shallwe> kkkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> digamos que são os mais conhecidos
<liberie> cara como GTK based
<shallwe> acho que são os que tem a maior comunidade
<liberie> tem gnome , cinnamon , gpe , ldxe , mate , xfce entre outros
<liberie> para qt tem varios
<liberie> para motif tambem
<liberie> o que não falta e desktop environments
<shallwe> é na realidade o que eu ria falar era isso que vc falou
<shallwe> ou é QT ou é GTK
<liberie> tem mais coisas na vida
<liberie> que apenas QT ou GTK
<shallwe> eu não duvido, mas fico com eles mesmo
<shallwe> tenho 3 particoes, ubuntu 15.10, kubuntu 15.10 e windows 10
<liberie> sempre fui adorador do Enlightenment
<shallwe> mas agora estou mais usando kde do kubuntu mesmo, com plasma 5 está bem estável
<liberie> shallwe: sua opção por eles
<liberie> não quer dizer que apenas exista eles
<shallwe> ta certo
<shallwe> só não sei pq existem tantas kkkk
<shallwe> agora uma coisa que eu realmente não entendo é pq fazer fork das coisas
<liberie> simples por que não gostou da "coisa"
<liberie> e a licensa permite
<shallwe> a coisa já ta lá, já passou, já foi substituída e aí eles vão e fazem ainda fork o.O
<liberie> voce melhorar a seu modo
<liberie> e contribuir de volta a comunidade
<aedigital> isto eh a gloria e a desgraca do linux
<aedigital> a liberdade
<liberie> esta e a vantagem
<aedigital> para fazer o que gosta ou nao
<aedigital> o que  acha melhor ou nao
<liberie> shallwe: eu nunca usuaria o unity
<liberie> mas nem me pagando
<liberie> ja o cinnamon e da hora
<liberie> da para se usar
<shallwe> é cada um tem um gosto
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> gosto e c*, cada um tem o seu
<shallwe> mas é como vc diz, as pessoas mudam alteram faz parte
<aedigital> :P
<shallwe> mas no fim das coisas o que importa são os apps, a plataforma em si não muito
<shallwe> inkscape irá funcionar em qualquer distro, assim como libreoffice etc
<shallwe> só estou usando o kubuntu no momento e deixando o ubuntu dormir pq parece que ele é mais rápido
<shallwe> principalmente pra mim que emulo um virtual box separado
<liberie> essa moda de interface grafica virar distro
<liberie> e o que acho mais comico hoje em dia
<shallwe> o mais cômico é lançar distros com caras de windows ou mac kkkk
<shallwe> é triste
<shallwe> tinha uma empresa antigamente que vendia pc com linux, mas o linux era a cara do windows kkkk, enganava direitinho os leigos
<liberie> hoje não mudou
<shallwe> eu mesmo já arrumei uma dessas do meu tio, que veio falando que não conseguia instalar as coisas de windows kkkkk
<liberie> era um window manager
<liberie> em nome de distro
<liberie> como e hoje
<shallwe> liberie: acredito que sim
<liberie> a diferença e que la era uma copia de windows e mac
<liberie> etc...
<shallwe> mas até o menu era tudo igual
<liberie> hoje e um gnome ou kde
<liberie> mas no final e a mesma coisa
<shallwe> eu queria ficar em coma por uns 20 anos e acordar pra ver oque mudaria nesse mundão e no linux tb kkkk
<shallwe> se ainda existisse
<shallwe> assim como windows claro
<aedigital> meo
<aedigital> no mundo provavelmente voce veria muitas coisas surpreendetes
<aedigital> s/surpreendetes/surpreendentes
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> vamos chegar lá
<aedigital> eh que nem  o relato do pessoal que fica 20, 30 anos preso
<liberie> shallwe: linux no mundo de servidores
<aedigital> e depois eh solto ja idoso
<liberie> e dominante hoje em cloud
<liberie> e em empresas cada vez mais adotando o mesmo
<liberie> para uma redução de custso (não so por licensas , mas por ganhos operacionais com menos downtime por ex.)
<shallwe> do criminoso já vi isso até filmes, realmente é assustador
<aedigital> anram
<liberie> agora no mundo desktop muita gente da antiga que conheço partiu para OSX
<shallwe> servidores sim
<liberie> eu mesmo fui um que adotei em 2008 mac e fiquei desde então
<shallwe> liberie: vc usa mac então?
<liberie> mas nem por isso deixo de ser Sysadmin mais focado em linux (o qual iso desde 95)
<liberie> shallwe: para desktop sim
<liberie> para server nunca
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> sim claro nem sei se tem como fazer servidor com osx tem?
<liberie> claro que tem
<liberie> tem versão caixinha pela propria apple
<liberie> e tem voce compilar como voce quiser e colocar o que voce quiser
<liberie> pois e um BSD ;)
<liberie> mas não escala
<shallwe> liberie: a bom, interessante
<LeandroLuiz> http://www.macminivault.com/
<LeandroLuiz> dc com mac mini
<liberie> esse e antigo LeandroLuiz
<LeandroLuiz> sim liberie
<liberie> mas em escala não compensa
<liberie> para servidores
<LeandroLuiz> tb acho
<shallwe> é isso é mais tecnino não entra no meu setor, uso mesmo pra trabalho mais específicos, linux as vezes pra trabalhar com sites e windows pra programas de gráficas
<liberie> LeandroLuiz: agora para desktop e so ter seus bashs prontos e voce muda de uma maquina para outra
<liberie> em poucos minutos
<liberie> instalando toda sua suite de aplicativos que voce usa no dia a dia etc...
<liberie> e o mix Hardware/OS eles que se virem para te entregar algo legal
<liberie> o ganho de produtividade nisso e gigante
<shallwe> ainda vou comprar as caixinhas da mac :) pena que é caro, mas são bem parrudas
<LeandroLuiz> liberie: eu até usaria
<LeandroLuiz> liberie: se não fosse o preço
<LeandroLuiz> e os hackintosh da vida não é a mesma coisa
<LeandroLuiz> então fico no meu linux mesmo
<liberie> hackintosh voce cai no mesmo problema de hw alem de instabilidade
<liberie> o custo e a parte ruim deste mix realmente
<LeandroLuiz> na verdade não considero o custo
<liberie> outra coisa ruim e depois que você vai para o lado prata voce não volta
<LeandroLuiz> pq geralmente vc já tem o hardware
<LeandroLuiz> eu nao montaria um hackintosh
<LeandroLuiz> comprar o hardware só pra isso
<LeandroLuiz> acho desperdicio
<shallwe> LeandroLuiz: boa já fiz um hackintosh kkk no meu antigo core 2 duo e não é que rolou bem
<LeandroLuiz> shallwe: tb já
<LeandroLuiz> mas não gostei
<shallwe> claro que falhou algumas coisas e registro etc messenger mas não é como original claro
<shallwe> mas sei lá penso que se eu tenho tudo funcionando bonitinho no linux e no windows, comprar algo só por comprar kkk
<shallwe> e algo caro né
<shallwe> os notebooks então novos nem se fala, quase valor de um carro kkkk
<LeandroLuiz> o preço do mac não é atrativo pra mim.. não condeno..
<LeandroLuiz> mas não compro também..
<shallwe> LeandroLuiz: cada um cada um, eu acho que o valor é esse mesmo mais por status, uma coisa cara, ai quem tem um tem status :)
<shallwe> igual iphone, se não usa android kkkk
<shallwe> android tem aos montes por 300 pila
<shallwe> iphone nao
<liberie> shallwe: quando voce tiver usado realmente ambas as coisas
<liberie> nos conversamos novamente sobre o assunto
<liberie> achismo e complicado ;)
<LeandroLuiz> não seja um fan boy liberie
<liberie> LeandroLuiz: não e caso de fanboy
<liberie> ate por que de boy ja passei foi tempo
<LeandroLuiz> é a opinião dele.. aceite..
<liberie> não debater e uma coisa , concordar e outra LeandroLuiz ;)
<LeandroLuiz> sei
<aedigital> fazer biometrico hoje
<aedigital> tomara que seja rapido
<aedigital> :\
<LeandroLuiz> biometrico?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> recadastramento eleitoral
<shallwe> liberie: falo mais dos valores que não precisariam ser tudo isso
<aedigital> agora  fazem o que  estao chamando de biometrico
<shallwe> e eu já tive um ipad 2 e um ipad mini, pra mim são os melhores :)
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<shallwe> nenhum outro tablet é tablet comparado aos ipads
<aedigital> PauloHNeves,   buenas
<shallwe> bom dia
<LeandroLuiz> aedigital: fiz isso tem uns 2 anos
<LeandroLuiz> na ultima eleição eu já usei
<aedigital> LeandroLuiz,  good
<aedigital> fazer agora, que mais para a  frente provavel  virar um inferno isto
<shallwe> vixi eleições kkk, sorte que eu não voto :)
<aedigital> pois eh
<shallwe> acho que já perdi meu título de eleito a uns 8 anos atrás
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrs
<liberie> shallwe: valores e uma coisa relevante
<shallwe> as pessoas dizem que da maior problema nao tem, furada, não tenho e posso fazer tudo :)
<liberie> quando se procura o correto e se compara maça com maça
<liberie> e não maça com laranja
<liberie> por exemplo um note da linha T IBM/Lenovo com a mesma configuração
<liberie> mesmo nos EUA sai ate um pouco mais caro que um MBP13
<shallwe> liberie: e o grande problema é no brasil mesmo, que os valores estrapolam
<liberie> agora comprar de "importador" com margens exorbitantes pela cara do fregues
<liberie> ai ;)
<liberie> a culpa não e do fabricante
<liberie> X ou Y
<shallwe> liberie: não é a toa que nos filmes vc só vê as pessoas usando mac lá fora :)
<liberie> boyzinho hippie que quer usar mac so por que e prateado e nunca sequer usou uma shell ou sabe que e um BSD por baixo (compra para aparecer no starbucks mesmo)
<liberie> esses leval o maior toco dos "importadores"
<liberie> pagando em apenax 12x pelo mercadopago com juros
<liberie> kkkk
<PauloHNeves> nunca gostei do sistema da apple
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkk
<PauloHNeves> sei la
<shallwe> e hoje em dia está bem bom os programas que uso, pois agora tem tudo isso de alugar
<PauloHNeves> tbm pagar 14 mil em notebook é loucura
<shallwe> os programas da adobe vc aluga mensal, bem mais em conta do que comprar
<shallwe> PauloHNeves: loucura é o brasil kkk
<shallwe> lá fora é normal
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> no momento estou só juntando uma grana pra me mandar daqui :) to quase lá
<shallwe> o que muda é se eu ganhar na lotomania kkk ai vou antes
<shallwe> tenho uns 3 parentes que moram tudo fora e só vem visitar kkk, de vez em quando
<MetallicA> cada escolha um destino, eu prefiro a comodidade de morar em um lugar pequeno e tranquilo que a fortuna de um local caotico e inseguro
<aedigital> shallwe, vais pra onde?
<shallwe> aedigital: não sei ainda, tenho parentes na australia, alguns na alemanha e outros em portugal
<shallwe> estou vendo isso de cidadânia europeia, eu tenho direito mas é um ó pra tirar kkk complicação que não acaba mais
<liberie> PauloHNeves: qual e de 14 ?
<liberie> o mais caro que ja vi e na casa de 9k (com o dolar como esta na loucura hoje)
<liberie> shallwe: se precisar de alguma ajuda com cidadania portuguesa
<liberie> podemos trocar ideia
<liberie> sou portugues
<shallwe> liberie: blz valeu :) de repente peço algumas dicas :)
<shallwe> agora ta explicado pq vc tem mac kkk não é daqui
<shallwe> mas brincadeira a parte, não é só no brasil que a cosia ta feia não, fui pro uruguai um dia desses e a cosia ta feia pra caramba, até a comida cara de mais
<PauloHNeves> olha aqui http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/123207204/macbook-pro-mjlt2bz-a-intel-core-i7-quad-core-com-tela-retina-15.4-16gb-512gb-apple?opn=XMLGOOGLE&loja=03&WT.srch=1&epar=bp_pl_00_go_G22012
<PauloHNeves> 18 mil
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> PauloHNeves: mac no brasil esquece :) só se vc realmente precisar e usar
<shallwe> mas tb vc escolheu um monstro kkkk pra que tudo isso?
<PauloHNeves> tem jeito não
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrs
<liberie> cada um sabe onde consegue colocar o dinheiro dele ;)
<PauloHNeves> tem outros de 12 mil,mas de todo jeito ta caro
<liberie> pagar isso sub e complicado
<liberie> mas como falei BEM acima, nao e culpa de um fabricante X ou Y se quem "importa" coloca margens fora da cachola
<shallwe> liberie: é verdade, claro que se vc tem uma empresa e precisa vc compra, mas pra usuário final não vale a pena
<liberie> o mesmo falei com o LeandroLuiz sobre a linha T e X da IBM
<shallwe> a não ser que vc realmente tenha o dinheiro
<LeandroLuiz> nos meios convecionais de compra
<LeandroLuiz> o mac é muito mais caro
<LeandroLuiz> *convencionais
<liberie> LeandroLuiz: um linha T ou X tambem
<liberie> nos meios convencionais passam de 10k
<shallwe> é mas por exemplo eu uso windows com illustrator, photoshop corel etc, e incrivel como vira e mexe o troço trava
<PauloHNeves> um computador mostro da dell sai por 4 mil
<shallwe> e isso que tenho uma maquina boa, com tudo original
<PauloHNeves> vendo isso é caro
<liberie> dependendo do que se quer ver
<shallwe> e a performance dos macs são insanas
<liberie> mas blz :) cada qual com sua opnião
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> e viva  a cerveja !!
<aedigital> :^
<shallwe> liberie: manda uns macs importados ai pra gente :) acho que o euro ta mais em conta pra gente kkkk
<PauloHNeves> cuidado pros politicos não querer apreender eles na fronteira
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> bom acabei de acabar meu programa em C que confere se eu ganhei na lotomania :)
<shallwe> mas ainda não ganhei :(
<liberie> e so pagar importação que ninguem apreende ;)
<liberie> e ainda assim sai mais em conta
<shallwe> liberie: pior que é verdade
<PauloHNeves> MacBook Air Supreme – US$ 500.000 isso existe
<PauloHNeves> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> a única vantagem de comprar aqui é que vc parcela em 12x :)
<liberie> esse e um pensamento errado no BR
<liberie> não existe dinheiro gratis
<shallwe> liberie: do parcelamento?
<liberie> esse parcelamento esta sendo imbutido o custo dele e o pessoal no BR adora pagar
<liberie> isso por causa de parcelamentos
<shallwe> liberie: infelizmente é o que temos kkkk
<shallwe> se não fosse isso ninguem compraria nada aqui :(
<liberie> ahhh e em 10 , pode ser uma assadora de cupcake para usar 1 vez so
<liberie> o povo compra
<liberie> kkkk
<shallwe> o povo compra em até 24x kkkk
<shallwe> o aparelho já se foi e ta ainda pagando kkk
<aedigital> yeah
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<aedigital> maioria nao tem o pensamento de juntar a grana para entao comprar o produto
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> mirqui,  buenas
<mirqui> fala ae :)
<shallwe> tudo certo, melhor se eu tivesse um mac mas
<aedigital> haha
<liberie> kkk
<shallwe> pior que nem emular um osx no meu virtual box posso pq tenho maquina amd kkkk
<mirqui> cara , nem tudo é perfeito ahaha shalwe
<shallwe> mas tirando tudo isso ta tranquilo, saúde boa :) dinheiro pra pagar as contas e gastar com as gurias tranquilo
<shallwe> aproveitar que agora não tenho mais patroa kkkk
<mirqui> opa , separou ?
<aedigital> nada, deve estar viajando
<aedigital> :P
<shallwe> nunca fomos casados :) mas sim
<shallwe> faz um tempinho já
<mirqui> haa , normal
<mirqui> depois do carnaval vai ter revival ;)
<shallwe> agora carnaval vou pra praia :) nada melhor
<shallwe> nossa não acredito que no ubuntu 15.10 clicando com o botao direito em cima do arquivo não tem a opção de compactar kkkk que piada
<shallwe> alias
<shallwe> Kubuntu
<shallwe> ubuntu tem :) mas Kubuntu não!
<aedigital> hmmm
<aedigital> a gui para isto eh  o ark nao?
<shallwe> aedigital: sim, mas ai tenho que abrir o ark, procurar os arquivos, o caminho etc
<shallwe> sem atalho é fogo
<shallwe> vou ver na internet esse bug
<aedigital> o kubuntu  tem o ark disponivel?
<shallwe> pq pra mim é bug :)
<shallwe> sim
<aedigital> pensava que com o ark instalado, automaticamente seria  criado este link
<shallwe> achei
<aedigital> para compactar os arquivos
<shallwe> pois é mas não tem kkk
<shallwe> sudo ln -s /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop /usr/share/kservicetypes5/
<shallwe> isso resolveu
<aedigital> k
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<barna> noite mirqui
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<Megabyte> E aí, pessoal!
<Megabyte> Tudo bem?
<barna> bom e vc?
<tracker> Boa Noite pessoal...
<Megabyte> barna, tracker E aí!
<Megabyte> Alguém conhece King of Fighters?
<tracker> Minha máquina (hardware) pifou...
<Megabyte> tracker, Conhece KOF?
<barna> boas
<barna> nops Megabyte o q é?
<barna> tracker, q pegou?
<tracker> Agora vou precisar comprar uma nova máquina e gostaria de saber sobre dicas de qual hardware comprar... e que seja 100% compatível com linux
<Megabyte> barna, Conhece Mai Shiranui?
<Megabyte> Iori Yagami?
<tracker> Gostaria do parecer de vcs
<barna> tracker, intel + nvidia
<barna> foge de amd, sis, via e etc
<tracker> OBVIO.... kkkk mas qual o melhor processador... não temos o i8 ainda... sera que compro i7?
<barna> tracker, xeon
<tracker> xeon é o da vez?
<Megabyte> barna, King of Fighters é um jogo de luta
<Megabyte> Eu tô traduzindo o Kof 14, cara!
<Megabyte> Ainda não saiu :D
<tracker> uhm.,,,, legall... deixa ver as especificações
<Megabyte> tracker, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umRxr00H60c
<Megabyte> Aqui tá o trailer
<barna> tracker, i7-5960X
<Megabyte> barna, Que você acha?
<barna> tracker, isso pode te ajudar. ark.intel.com
<tracker> Bacana
<tracker> Dai tava vendo aqui
<tracker> Um Processador i7-5960X com placa Asus X99-A da uma media de 5.000,00
<barna> ta bom o preço. só o processador ta uns 1mil dolares.
<tracker> Minha placa de vídeo acho que vou ter que trocar tambem afinal não vai servir na maquina nova
<tracker> Aí é que tá... na hora de comprar tem que ser em loja fisica... conhecida... com nota e tals
<barna> tracker, pega uma dessas. http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan-x/specifications
<barna> Megabyte, eu sou um pouquinho oldschool, to me divertindo com esses. https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games?%2Fv2=&sort=-downloads
<Megabyte> barna, KOF é old school
<Megabyte> O primeiro saiu em 1994
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Megabyte> astroo-, Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<tracker> aqui no brasil o set vai sair 15.000
<tracker> vou ver quanto sai na gringa
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-06
<dcasthro> xubnto entra nesse topico?
<hggdh> entra
<dcasthro> vlw... boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<flamell> OLa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AbsTradELic> bom dia
<AbsTradELic> qual a melhor distro baseada no ubuntu ?
<shallwe> ota bom dia
<shallwe> feliz carnaval :)
<PauloHNeves> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/pro/noticia/desenvolvedora-do-ubuntu-anuncia-tablet-que-vira-desktop/54934
<shallwe> PauloHNeves: boa, mas esse olhar digital sabe das coisas hein, escreveram até errado no nome da "desenvolvedora do ubuntu" kkkk
<shallwe> cacnonical o.O
<PauloHNeves> reparei nisso
<PauloHNeves> mas é verdade
<shallwe> só resta saber o valor
<shallwe> se for atrativo pega :) alias eu nunca testei ubuntu em arm mas vamos ver
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<PauloHNeves> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<PauloHNeves> td otimo
<PauloHNeves> e vc
<mirqui> tudo bem :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<PauloHNeves> tem nada
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrs
<mirqui> normal ahaha
<mirqui> aqui sábado normal , calorszo
<mirqui> calorzão
<PauloHNeves> calor ta foda
<mirqui> haa velho , melhor calor que frio
<PauloHNeves> eu gosto do frio
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrs
<jaqent> somos dois
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<L0C0GASP> hi
<L0C0GASP> ola
<L0C0GASP> alguem ai ?
<barna> L0C0GASP, eu
<L0C0GASP> tudo bem ?
<barna> bom e vc?
<L0C0GASP> bem tbm
<L0C0GASP> de onde fala ?
<barna> bh
<L0C0GASP> legal
<L0C0GASP> falo de SP
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> estou sempre
<L0C0GASP> poderia me ajudar com firewall
<L0C0GASP> ?
<L0C0GASP> astroo, tudo bem ?
<L0C0GASP> alguem faz invasões ?
<L0C0GASP> desculpa as perguntas diretas
<barna> L0C0GASP, aki é o canal de suporte tecnico oficial do ubuntu brasil.
<L0C0GASP> legal
<L0C0GASP> poderiam me ajudar
<barna> L0C0GASP, sim, mas não pergunte se alguem pode ajudar, joque a questão, quem souber vai te responder
<L0C0GASP> estou com problemas com o meu computador alguem esta conseguindo acessar ele remotamente
<L0C0GASP> desculpa é a minha primeira vez no IRC
<barna> L0C0GASP, de boas, todos nos tivermos uma primeira vez
<L0C0GASP> então voltando o asssunto .... alguem esta acessando o meu computador com sistema operacional ubuntu remotamente
<barna> L0C0GASP, te aconselho ler http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<barna> L0C0GASP, como tu sabes?
<barna> L0C0GASP, dica 2 pra receber ajuda, de o maximo de detalhes possiveis, pois não temos bola de cristal. ;)
<L0C0GASP> andei verificando as minhas conexões como o comando netstat -Na
<L0C0GASP> e ao deparar com a analise vi que tinha um IP conectado
<L0C0GASP> e esse IP era do USA cidade de California
<L0C0GASP> e encontrei alguns virus no sistema
<barna> qual o seu OS e versão?
<L0C0GASP> Ubuntu 15.10
<L0C0GASP> sistema todo atualizado
<L0C0GASP> gostaria de bloquear o acesso indevido
<nuno_nunes> instala uma firewall
<nuno_nunes> :)
<barna> L0C0GASP, eu num manjo nada sobre isso, mas vc pode dar uma pesquisada sobre iptablet e firewall, sei q tem muita info na web
<nuno_nunes> virus no ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> onde é que andas a clicar :D
<L0C0GASP> no meu modem tem um firewall que configurei para bloquear acesso externos
<nuno_nunes> as vezes esse firewall do modem nao resolve tudo
<L0C0GASP> e estou utilizando UFW do proprio Ubuntu bloqueando portas e acesso externos
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso nada no linux :D
<nuno_nunes> é sempre a dar :D
<L0C0GASP> os virus fica em um diretorio oculto em uma pasta chamada .cache
<nuno_nunes> nome
<L0C0GASP> nos navegador Chromium
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> isso são cookies
<nuno_nunes> ou andas em sites manhosos :D
<L0C0GASP> não
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso o 15.10 pk é uma perda de tempo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu uso lts e rollings distros :D
<L0C0GASP> vc usa qual versão ?
<L0C0GASP> ou sua o Debian ?
<nuno_nunes> 14.04 as vezes
<L0C0GASP> usa*
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho mais linuxs que tu neste pc
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 5 linuxs e windows 10
<nuno_nunes> :D
<L0C0GASP> legal
<nuno_nunes> linux manjaro, debian, opensuse, mageia e ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<L0C0GASP> legal
<nuno_nunes> por isso é que eu nunca recomendo usar versoes nao lts
<nuno_nunes> no ubuntu
<L0C0GASP> pois é e essa minha versão e lts
<nuno_nunes> errado
<nuno_nunes> a 15.10 não é lts
<L0C0GASP> estou quase tirando o ubuntu e instalando o Debian
<nuno_nunes> a 14.04 é lts
<L0C0GASP> legal
<L0C0GASP> bom saber
<barna> a 16.04 será LTS tb
<nuno_nunes> as lts são de 2 em 2 anos
<nuno_nunes> e validas por 5 anos
<L0C0GASP> sim
<nuno_nunes> :D
<L0C0GASP> isso mesmo
<nuno_nunes> a centos são de 10 em 10 anos :D
<nuno_nunes> viradas para sistemas empresariais :D
<L0C0GASP> sim
<L0C0GASP> esse sistema usa pacote RPM
<nuno_nunes> eu prefiro o manjaro que encosta o ubuntu a um canto
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> normal que usa rpm
<nuno_nunes> é base redhat :D
<L0C0GASP> SIM
<L0C0GASP> isso mesmo
<nuno_nunes> mas o manjaro nao usa rpm e nem deb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<L0C0GASP> e não manjo nada de pacote RMP
<nuno_nunes> nao
<L0C0GASP> RPM*
<nuno_nunes> nao usa rpm
<L0C0GASP> O sistema manjaro usa qual pacote ?
<nuno_nunes> usa pkg.tar.xz
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> pk é rolling e tem tudo ao maximo
<L0C0GASP> legal
<L0C0GASP> esse sistema Manjaro é para empresas ?
<jaqent> L0C0GASP: que mal lhe pergunte, o que te faz crer que o IP da califórnia é um atacante?
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, eu tambem acho isso confuso
<L0C0GASP> sim
<nuno_nunes> as vezes pode ser um site que esta aceder
<L0C0GASP> eu localizei esse IP e era de la
<L0C0GASP> mas no computador não tinha nada funcionando
<jaqent> L0C0GASP, eu entendi que vc 'localizou' minha pergunta é pq vc acha que era um atacante
<L0C0GASP> só o sistema em si
<nuno_nunes> lol
<L0C0GASP> isso mesmo
<nuno_nunes> https://iplookup.flagfox.net/?ip=104.16.41.15&host=www.neobux.com
<nuno_nunes> xD
<jaqent> hahaha
<L0C0GASP> para coletar informações de usuario, senhas e etc
<nuno_nunes> duvido
<jaqent> L0C0GASP: andou assistindo Citizefour recentemente?
<nuno_nunes> o windows é que podem colectar tudo :D
<L0C0GASP> não acesso sites
<L0C0GASP> maliciosos
<L0C0GASP> e encontrei 5 virus no diretorio .CACHE
<L0C0GASP> e todos eles eram exploits
<jaqent> lol
<L0C0GASP> não era esse IP não
<jaqent> claro que não L0C0GASP, o nunu tava brincando
<L0C0GASP> e um detalhe é que de em tempos e tempos o IP mudava
<L0C0GASP> mas todos os ips apontavam com um site rodando somente o apache
<jaqent> L0C0GASP: ainda não respondeu a minha pergunta, vou refazer ela.
<jaqent> L0C0GASP: Como vc tem certeza que era um atacante?
<L0C0GASP> productsearch.ubuntu.com
<jaqent> ah não
<L0C0GASP> sim e
<jaqent> sério que era esse o site?
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<L0C0GASP> opa
<nuno_nunes> foi feito um reboot
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> L0C0GASP: se esse ai é o site relaxa no pudim ai e segura a paranóia que é só o UbuntuLens
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> ele pensa que o ubuntu é o windwos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> :D
<L0C0GASP> ubuntulens ?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> do dash
<jaqent> isso
<L0C0GASP> mas entao por q mudava de ip aleatoriamente
<nuno_nunes> o ip do isp
<nuno_nunes> ????
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: deve ser o HA ou CDN do ubuntulens que jogava ele pra rota diferente ou trocava de rota entre ipv4 e ipv6 já que ele esta usando ipv6 aqui
<nuno_nunes> mas eu uso o ipv6 as vezes :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nem ligo a essas bostas do dash
<nuno_nunes> pk eu já desliguei a net do dash
<nuno_nunes> vou ver se arranjo peças para arranjar um pc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> http://i.imgur.com/KFNyb4s.png
<nuno_nunes> reboot
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-07
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> i
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<L0C0GASP> bom dia a todos
<jaqent> bom dia
<L0C0GASP> jaqent , obrigado pela ajuda ontem acabei esquecendo de agradecer
<jaqent> L0C0GASP: de nada, e mal tb estava trabalhando aqui e quando lembrei de voltar vc já tinha saido tb
<jxajro> Alo boa tarde!
<jxajro> boa tarde a todos.
<jxajro> Queria saber como coloca o ícone na barra lateral do Ubuntu 14.04 quando coloco um driver externo. Alguém sabe?
<mirqui> é vsó espetar na porta usb que o ícone aparece
<L0C0GASP> alguem
<L0C0GASP>  .../.cache/mozilla/firefox/p2mx8raz.default/cache2/8cf3ffbdacd71906fe48975d66502d7365cc3824 / PUA.PHISHING.BANK
<L0C0GASP>  tem outros esta como Exploits
<L0C0GASP> como resolvo o problema de virus no meu sistema linux
<hggdh> L0C0GASP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/605031/pua-phishing-bank-found
<jxajro> Ok...mirqui...obrigado. :-)
<L0C0GASP> hqqdh, entao não se trata de virus ?
<L0C0GASP> pelo o que entendi
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> hallo :D
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<NarfligiX> Alguém conhece algum software para limpeza e alinhamento de impressoras jato/tank de tinta?
<nanga> NarfligiX, Dotor, se for EPSON, geralmente não tem como. Que impressora que é?
<nanga> NarfligiX, Em casa tenho uma EPSON, eu faço o alinhamento usando uma VM que tem um Windows instalado. O driver e o utilitário de Linux não tem a parte de power flush e alinhamento.
<nanga> NarfligiX, Tem um software, o escputil, https://linux.die.net/man/1/escputil
<nanga> NarfligiX, Mas, no caso da minha impressora (uma EPSON WorkForce M105), não funcionou
<nanga> NarfligiX, Tirando isso a impressão dela é ótima com o driver do Linux
<NarfligiX> nanga, é uma epson mesmo, l355... A vovó das tank de tinta...
<NarfligiX> nanga, eu li sobre esse escputil, não há no repositório oficial ou não oficial do arch, vou ver se acho o pacote dele para instalar de maneira avulsa, caso o projeto ainda esteja em atividade.. agradeço pela ajuda, nanga!
<NarfligiX> nanga, burrada minha, o escputil faz parte do pacote gutenprint, vou instalar aqui e ver no que dá.. faltou um pouco de inteligência e pesquisa da minha parte hehe
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Sacramento> /mode de me $ + x
<Sacramento> .
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> este mes e o ultimo que procuro ajuda ativa para o meu super projeto gratis  https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-02
<Guest20274> ola!!!!
<astroo-> ola
<Guest20274> descobrindo o linux
<Guest20274> interessante esse s.o
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<Guest20274> sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Guest20274> de onde tecla?
<Guest20274> valeu
<astroo-> para teres 1 nick faz /nick 1 que na teoria ninguem usa
<astroo-> Portugal
<expl0ID> preciso de uma ajuda!
<expl0ID> alguem pode me ajudar?
<expl0ID> preciso saber porque vocês usam ubuntu? sendo que é uma merda
<expl0ID> e é coisa para boiolinha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-03
<merlim> astroo-: e ae man
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mauraodev> galera dúvida estou utilizando o ubuntu 16 e foi removido a opção de ignorar url no proxy como faço isso agora
<mauraodev> galera dúvida estou utilizando o ubuntu 16 e foi removido a opção de ignorar url no proxy como faço isso agora?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-04
<Satie> Hey
<astroo-> bem-vindo e poe sempre a duvida
<Satie> Estou tendo um problema no Ubuntu 16.04, recebo "Request Timeout" em vários sites que tento navegar
<Satie> Por exemplo, o Tutanota não carrega meus emails
<Satie> Não consigo pesquisar nada no Buscapé ou em sites parecidos
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> sexta e o pior dia
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa tarde a todos.
<greylica_> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest95195> Bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-29
<Elfon> boa tarde...alguém utiliza a epson m205 em linux ubuntu/mint e o suporte é bom? a impressora é boa?
<mmarconm> Olar :))
<d70> boa noite, pessoal, tenho uma amiga que instalou o ubuntu 14.04( ja vinha pre instalado no pc (note da dell) ), ela só configurou o nome de usuario, agora n consegue definir senha nem utilizar o sudo, alguém sabe se tem uma senha padrão, ou como utilizar o sudo ?
<mmarconm> d70: se ela configurou o nome de usuario, provavel que o nome de usuario nao esta no grupo sudo
<mmarconm> por isso ela n tem permissao de usar
<mmarconm> o meu é um dell que veio com ubuntu mas eu formatei :))
<d70> sim, eu tenho tempos q n uso o ubuntu, mas ate para modificar o usuario dela, grupos e etc, ela precisa do root ne?
<mmarconm> Sim
<hggdh> se o usuário foi definido ao "instalar", tem acesso à sudo
<mmarconm> nessa caso ela vai precisar do root ou com sudo, o que não e o caso, alem do mais recomendo ela instalar o ubuntu 16.04
<hggdh> mas... este usuário tem senha? Se não tiver, não creio que seja possível usar-se sudo
<mmarconm> peça para ela dar o commando └─▪ getent group | grep sudo
<mmarconm> se aparecer o nome do usuario dela ela vai estar no grupo sudo
<mmarconm> vai aparecer algo assim sudo:x:27:usuario
<hggdh> basta 'id'
<mmarconm> mas fica mais confuso para ela que deve ser iniante ja que aparece muita coisa na tela
<mmarconm> mas tmbm da
<mmarconm> enfim
<mmarconm> boa sorte
<d70> sim, valeu demais, vou tentar uma solução aqui,
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-02
<hggdh> basta 'id'
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-03
<paulo_315> OI
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-04
<flayke> Ola
<flayke> i
<flayke> .
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-03
<RODX> pessoal, minha máquina tem um daqueles hd híbridos com ssd + hdd, durante a instalação tentei direcionar a partiçõa /home para o hdd (1Tb) e sempre dava erro, terminou que instalei com as configurações sugeridas. Quero saber se há alguma forma de mudar o /home para este hdd e deixar automático na inicialização?
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-28
<raf> Alguém já configurou interface de rede tagged e untagged - ao mesmo tempo - no ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-29
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-30
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-02
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
